# Sticky  Welcome to SPAIN!!! Introduce yourself here!!



## xabiaxica

WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!



why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


----------



## xabiaxica

*I'll go first................*

I'm known as xabiachica


came to live in Spain with my husband & two daughters towards the end of 2003, after nearly 4 years of planning it (and a brief move to Florida on the way)!!

both girls are in the Spanish state school system, although for about a year they were at International school.


I teach, mostly Spanish at the moment, but at first I ran a homework club, then taught English in a language academy for a while. I also teach IGCSE maths, English & Spanish. I actually had no intention of working when we moved here - but got bored..........


----------



## Krill

I guess I will get the ball rolling then.

My name is Mike, I'm 22 years young and I currently live in England.
I love to camp and go hiking, particularly in winter and arctic conditions.
I'm a huge hockey fan as well, go Canucks! 

I found these forums when I started to look for areas to move to, as I am unhappy with quite alot in England. I've been to Spain a fair few times and decided that it's my destination of choice.

As it stands at the moment I'm saving up and trying to learn as much as I can before I take the plunge and make the move 
I'm a sociable person so I think the sort of work I will be aiming to try and get at first will appeal to me ( Looking at bar work ) whilst I establish a better understanding of the language etc.

I really can't wait to move. Being stuck in limbo, knowing I want to move etc just makes me want it even more and I'm growing impatient lol.

Well anyway that's enough about me. Who are all of you guys and girls?!


----------



## Alcalaina

Hi all, I'm known on here as Alcalaina because I live in a little town called Alcalá. My OH and I took early retirement in 2008 and moved to Spain so that we could have a relaxed and healthy lifestyle in a beautiful environment. So far so good ...

We don´t have any kids (hence we could afford to retire early ) but we have an elderly cat who came over from England with us, and has adapted well to to a life of lounging around doing nothing (as have I).

I spend my time painting, reading, cooking, exploring the area, writing my blog, and wasting time on the internet. There are very few English-speakers where we live; I learnt Spanish before we moved here and spend a fair amount of time keeping it up to scratch. I read Spanish newspapers and watch Spanish TV, which helps a lot. I also do translations of local history articles into English.

I like coming on this forum because you meet people with many different opinions, and there is nothing I enjoy more than a good "discussion"!


----------



## stevelin

Hi Im Lin 
I have lived in Spain for the last 7 years with my OH he had to retired early due to ill health. My parents also live here just round the corner from us. They are now well into there 70ies 
My 2 children 33yrs & 27yrs also lived here for about 5 years running a bar on the coast both have now returned to the UK as found it difficult to make ends meet.!! 
We still love it but have found over the last few years we have had to tighten our belts much tighter than we would have liked!!


----------



## thrax

I´m Thrax (not my real name, honest) and I moved to Spain about 9 months ago with my wife and beautiful baby boy. My wife's parents live here (have done for 10 years) and my parents have decided to follow me; they arrive in August. (I'm moving to Australia tomorrow). Many of the forum members speak huge sense and others read the Daily Mail. I just stick with being slightly stupid and brain dead but I know how to have fun and be opptimistic. I love being in Spain but I am only too well aware of the problems here, but also the possibilities.

I love reading (though the boy has prevented any of that lately), eating (I am a trained chef), movies (though the boy....), writing (though the boy...) and astronomy (the boy cannot prevent that as he is in bed when it happens). I have a degree in astronomy, cosmology, quantum physics and special relativity which is why I have no friends. My wife married my out of sympathy and I remain eternally grateful.


----------



## jojo

We came to Spain beginning of 2008 with plans of my husband bringing his successful audio/visual, multimedia installation company with us and running a "sister" here. We were going to sell the UK house and buy in Spain, but my older daughters liked the idea of renting it from us, so we decided to rent here in Spain - and that was sooooo lucky, cos soon after we moved here the credit crunch happened. Due to that, my husband felt it wasnt a good time to start a business in spain, nor was it a good time to buy property here, the exchange rate suddenly went down and things became a struggle. So Husband commutes and the children and I live here in Spain. Things are easier here now and I have finally found work, so we're really happy and settled, but we've had some turbulent times here, one way and another - most quite well documented on here LOL!!!!! We are finally getting used to my husband having to commute, altho sadly, we cant say that we will be able to stay here forever!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> We came to Spain beginning of 2008 with plans of my husband bringing his successful audio/visual, multimedia installation company with us and running a "sister" here. We were going to sell the UK house and buy in Spain, but my older daughters liked the idea of renting it from us, so we decided to rent here in Spain - and that was sooooo lucky, cos soon after we moved here the credit crunch happened. Due to that, my husband felt it wasnt a good time to start a business in spain, nor was it a good time to buy property here, the exchange rate suddenly went down and things became a struggle. So Husband commutes and the children and I live here in Spain. Things are easier here now and I have finally found work, so we're really happy and settled, but we've had some turbulent times here, one way and another - most quite well documented on here LOL!!!!! We are finally getting used to my husband having to commute, altho sadly, we cant say that we will be able to stay here forever!!
> 
> Jo xxx


what IS forever?

do any of us really know if we'll be anywhere forever?

I can safely say Spain will always have part of my heart - & we'll always have some roots here - but I don't know if it's my 'forever home' as owdoggy would say - though I hope so - and right now you'd have to drag me kicking & screaming to live anywhere else!

but my older dd wants to go abroad for uni (the US) - the younger one I think might just stay here

we are still young enough (just) to decide on somewhere else - or not - if the early retirement plans come to fruition when the girls are off our hands

I rather fancy Greece.......................


----------



## john42

Hi every one . I am a nubey to this ,so i may need some help. My name is John . Is any one there ,.??


----------



## Pesky Wesky

john42 said:


> Hi every one . I am a nubey to this ,so i may need some help. My name is John . Is any one there ,.??


There are a load of us "here" john!
If you want to contribute to a thread just click on reply and write away. If you want to start a new thread go back to the initial page of "La Tasca" or the main Spain page. Towards the top, under the flags, it says _new thread_. Put a title and away you go.


----------



## xabiaxica

john42 said:


> Hi every one . I am a nubey to this ,so i may need some help. My name is John . Is any one there ,.??


welcome!!

yes there are lots of us here - but not all at the same time!!

I've moved you to our intro thread - I hope you find yourself............


----------



## Guest

*Greetings!*

Hiya,

I´m Yossa, short for Yossarian (Catch 22 anti-hero) not Yossa Hughes (Boys from blackstuff). Just turned 44 last week and quite happy with that. Avid climber/mountaineer and sailor, though not all at the same time...

I´ve spent 27 years in IT and decided to quit my London-Newcastle-New York job (I kid you not!) and drop out for a while. Highly paid jobs come with high levels of stress and terrible politics. So, I bought a boat, set several of my suits on fire, which was lush, and decided that bimbling about was all I wanted to do for a while.

I sailed to some fantastic places, met some fantastic people, told many fantastic tall stories and drank fantastic amounts of grog.

Three years later, I find myself 3,000ft up a mountain in Spain, sans boat. 

Must have been the grog...


----------



## john42

Pesky Wesky said:


> There are a load of us "here" john!
> If you want to contribute to a thread just click on reply and write away. If you want to start a new thread go back to the initial page of "La Tasca" or the main Spain page. Towards the top, under the flags, it says _new thread_. Put a title and away you go.


Thank you very much Pesky Wesky, I had a feeling Iwould need some Help. Got to find my way around this site LOL. I am moving to Hondon de las Nieves in two weeks. Hope the weather is better over there ,it is pooring down here in Nottingham at the min. Thanks again .


----------



## Guest

john42 said:


> Thank you very much Pesky Wesky, I had a feeling Iwould need some Help. Got to find my way around this site LOL. I am moving to Hondon de las Nieves in two weeks. Hope the weather is better over there ,it is pooring down here in Nottingham at the min. Thanks again .


Well mate, it´s rain cats and dogs here at the mo. Forecast is miserable here for a few days.


----------



## john42

Yossa said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I´m Yossa, short for Yossarian (Catch 22 anti-hero) not Yossa Hughes (Boys from blackstuff). Just turned 44 last week and quite happy with that. Avid climber/mountaineer and sailor, though not all at the same time...
> 
> I´ve spent 27 years in IT and decided to quit my London-Newcastle-New York job (I kid you not!) and drop out for a while. Highly paid jobs come with high levels of stress and terrible politics. So, I bought a boat, set several of my suits on fire, which was lush, and decided that bimbling about was all I wanted to do for a while.
> 
> I sailed to some fantastic places, met some fantastic people, told many fantastic tall stories and drank fantastic amounts of grog.
> 
> Three years later, I find myself 3,000ft up a mountain in Spain, sans boat.
> 
> Must have been the grog...


Hi Yossa . Pleased to meet you . Many happy Returns my friend. Just wish I was 44 again and know what I know now . To late I am 68 ,but still going stong LOL . I was an Engineer Tool-Maker for a long while, But finish up Maintenance Manager for a Mobile Phone Company. Now retired :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I'm on here most days 'cos I find it interesting - usually (!). I most enjoy talking about this, my adopted country, and am not so keen on talking about the wider issues of life on this forum, although I have been known to do so.
As I've been here a long time, and have Spanish family, I believe I've been able to help some people out over the last couple of years. And, although it sounds corny, I've also found out a lot about life in Spain through the people on this forum who are living in different parts of Spain and who are living a different life to mine.
Long may it continue!


----------



## Alcalaina

Yossa said:


> I bought a boat, set several of my suits on fire, which was lush, and decided that bimbling about was all I wanted to do for a while.


It's such a great feeling, burning those suits ... (or in my case carting them all down to the Oxfam shop!)


----------



## 90199

Hepa here,

I am an old retired Git.

I first came to the Canary Island of Gran Canaria in 1962 on a Shell oil tanker called Achatina and that must have been the instigation of a life time relationship with this wonderful archipelago.

I first visited the Island of El Hierro in 1995, bought a house here in 2000. Having spent long periods here during the winter months, finally managed to sell, house, car, children, grandchildren, cats dogs, everything in the U.K., just over two years ago, and what a relief it was!

I do not have any educational qualifications whatsoever, I worked for fifty years.
I also paint, usually walls and ceilings, mainly in white.

Here where I live, there are probably another two English residents, we also have a Port Policeman of Spanish parentage, who says he was born in Wolverhampton. Therefore very little English is spoken. Crime is virtually unknown, people park cars with the keys in the ignition and engines running, some never lock their houses!!

Life here in the most southerly part of Spain is good, the climate is fantastic, the people are very accommodating and kind. My neighbours are Venezolanos and that is where my Pseudonym is from, I'm told it is a form of greeting in Venezuela.

Here is my home, here I am content to stay,


Hepa


----------



## GestoriaSalvador

Hi!

I'm a spanish in Spain and I'll try to help and advice you with your doubts...

Hope to read you


----------



## jules 123

I'm English, live in the UK and visit Denia several times a year.

I have two boys, 15 and 21, and love my life in the UK where my family and friends are. However, I've always had a soft spot for Spain and wouldn't rule out living there on a part time basis if my current work plans do not materialise.


----------



## xabiaxica

jules 123 said:


> I'm English, live in the UK and visit Denia several times a year.
> 
> I have two boys, 15 and 21, and love my life in the UK where my family and friends are. However, I've always had a soft spot for Spain and wouldn't rule out living there on a part time basis if my current work plans do not materialise.


about time too!!

now I don't know whether to hope your work plans work out or not:juggle:


----------



## jimenato

Yossa said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I´m Yossa, short for Yossarian (Catch 22 anti-hero) not Yossa Hughes (Boys from blackstuff). Just turned 44 last week and quite happy with that. Avid climber/mountaineer and sailor, though not all at the same time...
> 
> I´ve spent 27 years in IT and decided to quit my London-Newcastle-New York job (I kid you not!) and drop out for a while. Highly paid jobs come with high levels of stress and terrible politics. So, I bought a boat, set several of my suits on fire, which was lush, and decided that bimbling about was all I wanted to do for a while.
> 
> I sailed to some fantastic places, met some fantastic people, told many fantastic tall stories and drank fantastic amounts of grog.
> 
> Three years later, I find myself 3,000ft up a mountain in Spain, sans boat.
> 
> Must have been the grog...


That is almost exactly the story of my life.


----------



## Guest

jimenato said:


> That is almost exactly the story of my life.


Nooooooo!  Not another stalker! Your´re not going to turn up on my doorstep wearing my clothes, swinging an axe and gibbering maniacally in Welsh are you?

Phew, thank goodness for that...

It´s a good feeling when you step off that merry go round and start to breathe again, eh?

First thing I did, once I had restored yacht, was to go up to Holy Island, Northumberland, and do nothing. 

Nada. Niente. Nowt.

Seals woke me up in the morning, slapping on the hull and barking their orders at me. 

Tide dependant, I´d plodge or row over to shore and bimble up to cafe, have a potato/egg based brekky, do the crossword and stumble back for a wee sleep. Poor lamb, eh?

Lunch would be in one of the pubs on the island. Occasionally, I´d take the boat out for a bimble about.

Did that for a month. Repeat until happy, as a good mate of mine used too say.

Learnt to smile again and be happy with my lot. Not as easy as it sounds.

OK, the yacht was my thing, but I´m sure we´ve all got that little something that puts a glint in our eye. Go on, deny if you want..

If you ever get the chance to get off the merry go round, then do. I´m kinda guessing that´s why many of you are here in the first place. I doff my cap to you all! 

To those thinking/rumminating, don´t prevaricate or hesitate. Follow your heart and your instincts. If people tell you you´re mad, simply smile and agree, and do what you want to do. (Gibbering maniacally in Welsh helps...)

I did all this around 40, as I had seen too many people retire at 65 and simply be too old/skint to actually follow their hearts desires. Why wait ´til then, I thought.

I have many friends back in the UK, who have high powered jobs, big `orrible houses, with big `orrible mortgages and most are MISERABLE as sin.

OK, I´ll quit my sermon and let you get about your business...

/terminate_soapbox


(eeeh, that sounds a little like Baz Luhrman´s Sunscreen - look it up on youtube)


----------



## owdoggy

Real name Martin but have been called "Doggy" since the late 70's

Washed up, sad old rocker whose ambition is to do as little as possible except make sure his lovely wife is happy....... and I have to say it's going quite well


Doggy







(The beer's in the fridge.....but then you knew that eh)


----------



## Pat Lleida

Hi all, my name is Pat, been out here for 6 years, in Catalunya.


----------



## jojo

Pat Lleida said:


> Hi all, my name is Pat, been out here for 6 years, in Catalunya.


Hello, glad you've joined us!! Another catalunyan!!!!!:clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Sonrisa

I'm sonrisa, but usually everyone just calls me Isa. I 'm the only spanish who posts here more or less regularly, I think. 
I'm a expat by the book, lived in France, UK, Qatar, Egypt, and I have absolutely no clue whatsoever where I'm heading next. 
I smile a lot.


----------



## Pat Lleida

Thanks, I've only been on this site 5 mins and already I've had my knuckles rapped 
I suggested to someone to not be entirely honest in their tax returns.
Duly warned.


----------



## jojo

Pat Lleida said:


> Thanks, I've only been on this site 5 mins and already I've had my knuckles rapped
> I suggested to someone to not be entirely honest in their tax returns.
> Duly warned.


Its not good to suggest dishonesty, it doesnt really help anyone!! Welcome to the forum anyway

Jo xxx


----------



## Namaakadvocaat

*Hello*

I am a fifty something Belgian male living in Alicante City for many years, used to run my own restaurants here but was not very good at it and had to close them down, Gay and happy in Spain


----------



## jojo

Namaakadvocaat said:


> I am a fifty something Belgian male living in Alicante City for many years, used to run my own restaurants here but was not very good at it and had to close them down, Gay and happy in Spain


Oh, shame about the restaurants! Welcome to the forum mr. Gay and Happy!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Namaakadvocaat

Thank you it looks like a good place to find out info and get support.


----------



## Namaakadvocaat

Where is the best place to post about keepfit recommendations please as i am getting very tubby and need some pointers on the best things to try in the house as i do not feel ready to face a gym until i have lost a few kilos ?


----------



## Alcalaina

Namaakadvocaat said:


> Where is the best place to post about keepfit recommendations please as i am getting very tubby and need some pointers on the best things to try in the house as i do not feel ready to face a gym until i have lost a few kilos ?


Hello and welcome.

Start a new thread in La Tasca called Keeping Fit - I'm sure we'll all have something to contribute!


----------



## Namaakadvocaat

thanks will try that later.


----------



## Lin67

*Newbie introducing herself*

Hi everyone, I'm Lin I've joined up today to chat with exBrits who've moved to Gran Canaria as we're thinking of joining the bandwagon! We would like to move to the south around maspalomas, initially for 12 months renting a bungalow till we suss out the place properly & improve our basic spanish.
My OH is a keen carp angler & has dreams of finding work on or around the beautiful lakes out there - his background is maintenance/carpentry. I'm a registered nurse & my background is A & E/oncology mainly but would consider any kind of work really, though at 44 probably too old for barwork! We have a 12 year old daughter who has fallen in love with playa del ingles - especially the Yumbo Centre! I think she's already been adopted by most of the staff at the wonderful Sparkles bar!
So we would like tips on where the best place to locate around these areas would be for work & play please. We are coming over again in a few weeks & would love to meet up with friendly expats willing to give some advice on the move/jobs/schools etc 
lin xx


----------



## jimenato

Hi Lin - welcome.:wave:

Watch what you say about being too old for bar work.  I'm 55 and I've had my first bar for a year now.


----------



## Lin67

Hi Jimenato, oops sorry bout the bar comment though to be fair if you own it.....!! Plus, you really wouldnt want to scare your public - probably why I work with sick people! Where is Jimena de la frontera and did you know anyone there before you moved from england? My daughter and I are trying to convince my OH that it is possible to make this move work for us so a positive story would be very welcome. Is it really that difficult to get a job first then move? If so would we be idiots to sell up over here and move with a small fund on the hope that we eventually will find work? x


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved the rest of the Canaries-specific post to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/66097-moving-canary-islands-2.html


----------



## Guest

*Hola *

Hi all, 

New member here. Living in Wales at the moment but starting to plan a move to Spain with my husband and daughter in the next couple of years. We've both lived and worked abroad before. I used to live in Seville, whilst my husband lived in the Netherlands and Australia. Life in the UK is becoming increasingly miserable, which is why we're starting to plan a move. Spain seems obvious as I can speak the language and the jobs that we do are portable. 

Andalucia is the obvious choice for us at the moment. 

Looking forward to hearing other people's experiences.

Take care
x


----------



## xabiaxica

SaritaLaGatita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member here. Living in Wales at the moment but starting to plan a move to Spain with my husband and daughter in the next couple of years. We've both lived and worked abroad before. I used to live in Seville, whilst my husband lived in the Netherlands and Australia. Life in the UK is becoming increasingly miserable, which is why we're starting to plan a move. Spain seems obvious as I can speak the language and the jobs that we do are portable.
> 
> Andalucia is the obvious choice for us at the moment.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing other people's experiences.
> 
> Take care
> x


welcome!!


sounds like an interesting life

have a good read of the forum & dive in with any questions you have or advice you can give


----------



## Alcalaina

SaritaLaGatita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member here. Living in Wales at the moment but starting to plan a move to Spain with my husband and daughter in the next couple of years. We've both lived and worked abroad before. I used to live in Seville, whilst my husband lived in the Netherlands and Australia. Life in the UK is becoming increasingly miserable, which is why we're starting to plan a move. Spain seems obvious as I can speak the language and the jobs that we do are portable.
> 
> Andalucia is the obvious choice for us at the moment.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing other people's experiences.
> 
> Take care
> x


Andalucia sólo hay una! :clap2:

How long is it since you lived in Seville?


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> Andalucia sólo hay una! :clap2:
> 
> How long is it since you lived in Seville?


Five years since I picked up my knotted hanky on a stick and came back to the UK. We visited there for a holiday in 2009, and it was like I'd never been away. It's a crazy wonderful place


----------



## Rosemary

*not Rosemary.....*

I'm Barbara but known as Rosemary because when I joined this site there was already a Barbara and the first thing I gazed upon when thinking of a new name was a pot of Rosemary!!

We live inland from Alicante in a pueblo, been here 7 years with other half Garry.
We took early retirement from UK rat race and have never looked back 

Our grand daughter lives with us permanently as her Mum not too well and having her seemed to make us integrate quicker as we had to sort schools etc and become involved with school life generally.

She was only 4 when we moved so started her education here and now at age 11 is very spanish and we are told by locals that she even has a local accent

Garry used to be a gardener in UK and now does a bit of growing and we sell our surplus at local rastro which helps spread the money a bit further 

We love it, maddingly fustrating at times but would not go back


----------



## Alcalaina

Rosemary said:


> I'm Barbara but known as Rosemary because when I joined this site there was already a Barbara and the first thing I gazed upon when thinking of a new name was a pot of Rosemary!!


Nice to meet you Rosemary! Bet you´re glad your eyes didn´t fall first on a pot of Basil ...


----------



## Rosemary

Hmm, well that could have been interesting!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Rosemary said:


> I'm Barbara but known as Rosemary because when I joined this site there was already a Barbara and the first thing I gazed upon when thinking of a new name was a pot of Rosemary!!
> 
> We live inland from Alicante in a pueblo, been here 7 years with other half Garry.
> We took early retirement from UK rat race and have never looked back
> 
> Our grand daughter lives with us permanently as her Mum not too well and having her seemed to make us integrate quicker as we had to sort schools etc and become involved with school life generally.
> 
> She was only 4 when we moved so started her education here and now at age 11 is very spanish and we are told by locals that she even has a local accent
> 
> Garry used to be a gardener in UK and now does a bit of growing and we sell our surplus at local rastro which helps spread the money a bit further
> 
> We love it, maddingly fustrating at times but would not go back


Hi Rosemary/ Barbara!

I think children can help quite a lot in making friends and nodding acquaintances, but then I suppose the same is true if you move to a new place in your home country too.


----------



## Rosemary

I think it helped me tremendously. Where else do you get an invite at the end of school year to join all the mums from your offsprings class to go out for dinner? With the class teacher. Bit of a shock the first year as we didnt even go out till 10.00pm! but now, several years on i am used to it and look forward to it


----------



## philliplangton

I just found this thread and this is where I clearly should have come first! Alas....

I'm living in London and semi-retired. My wife and I are looking at moving to Spain early next year as a stop gap (only to stay for a couple of years) before settling in Buenos Aires. I've heard forums are a great way to get knowledge and advice ahead of moving abroad so wanted to get involved! So here I am. 

The plan was to move straight to BA next year but as my girlfriend's mother is ill, moving to Spain in a nice compromise. so we are still relatively close.

AS much as I've researched and sorted everything out for moving to BA, I have done very little in the way of research into living in Spain - so I'm all ears!


----------



## Alcalaina

philliplangton said:


> I just found this thread and this is where I clearly should have come first! Alas....
> 
> I'm living in London and semi-retired. My wife and I are looking at moving to Spain early next year as a stop gap (only to stay for a couple of years) before settling in Buenos Aires. I've heard forums are a great way to get knowledge and advice ahead of moving abroad so wanted to get involved! So here I am.
> 
> The plan was to move straight to BA next year but as my girlfriend's mother is ill, moving to Spain in a nice compromise. so we are still relatively close.
> 
> AS much as I've researched and sorted everything out for moving to BA, I have done very little in the way of research into living in Spain - so I'm all ears!


Hello and welcome! You will find all sorts of advice (often conflicting) and every possible flavour of opinion on the forum, so hopefully you will be entertained as well as informed! Do come back and ask if there is anything specific you'd like to know.


----------



## philliplangton

Alcalaina said:


> Hello and welcome! You will find all sorts of advice (often conflicting) and every possible flavour of opinion on the forum, so hopefully you will be entertained as well as informed! Do come back and ask if there is anything specific you'd like to know.


Thanks, I was speaking to someone on another forum and they mentioned if I wanted Sun, Coast, and immersing myself in Spanish language that I should look into the Canary Islands - Would you agree with this? Anyone have any tips on other places I could look into?

Early days I know..... Thanks


----------



## jojo

philliplangton said:


> Thanks, I was speaking to someone on another forum and they mentioned if I wanted Sun, Coast, and immersing myself in Spanish language that I should look into the Canary Islands - Would you agree with this? Anyone have any tips on other places I could look into?
> 
> Early days I know..... Thanks



The Canary Islands appear to have a better "all year" temperature. The mainland has horrendously windy, wet and cold winters - snow in many places too. I also believe that the Canaries are a tad cheaper????

jo xxxx


----------



## philliplangton

Cheaper is good - I can cope with that  Warmer is good too... I have a quiet morning at work today so may start scouting about a bit!

Thanks


----------



## jojo

philliplangton said:


> Cheaper is good - I can cope with that  Warmer is good too... I have a quiet morning at work today so may start scouting about a bit!
> 
> Thanks


Well do! Have a good nose thru this forum. Its really informative... 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

philliplangton said:


> Thanks, I was speaking to someone on another forum and they mentioned if I wanted Sun, Coast, and immersing myself in Spanish language that I should look into the Canary Islands - Would you agree with this? Anyone have any tips on other places I could look into?
> 
> Early days I know..... Thanks


You will certainly get sun and coast in the Canaries, and they don´t have the extremes of temperature that the mainland gets. For this reason they are very popular with northern Europeans and the property prices are often higher therefore. IVA (VAT) is much lower than on the mainland so petrol and some other things are cheaper.

All the islands are different of course, with their own characters; something for all tastes I would think. Happy hunting!


----------



## philliplangton

Alcalaina said:


> You will certainly get sun and coast in the Canaries, and they don´t have the extremes of temperature that the mainland gets. For this reason they are very popular with northern Europeans and the property prices are often higher therefore. IVA (VAT) is much lower than on the mainland so petrol and some other things are cheaper.
> 
> All the islands are different of course, with their own characters; something for all tastes I would think. Happy hunting!


Might have to weigh up the costs of renting there there then with the living costs... Lots of research to be done at my end I guess! Many thanks for the advice though. Always welcomed!


----------



## Ally&Dave

*Coming to Spain*

Hola, 

We are Ally and Dave and got two children aged 6 and 4. We had enough rain in UK and we're moving to Spain. We'll give up gadgets and designer bags and expensive holidays for a simple, modest, stress free existence. We hope to buy small holding and grow our own food. If the property prices will drop a lot further, we might even open a casa rural. 

Although I am not very chatty, I read this forum a lot. I found it very usefull so I thought I must drop a line to say a huge THANK YOU to everyone who shared experiences good or bad, worries, opinions, warnings... 



Best of luck to all of you and Hasta Luego.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Ally&Dave said:


> Hola,
> 
> We are Ally and Dave and got two children aged 6 and 4. We had enough rain in UK and we're moving to Spain. We'll give up gadgets and designer bags and expensive holidays for a simple, modest, stress free existence. We hope to buy small holding and grow our own food. If the property prices will drop a lot further, we might even open a casa rural.
> 
> Although I am not very chatty, I read this forum a lot. I found it very usefull so I thought I must drop a line to say a huge THANK YOU to everyone who shared experiences good or bad, worries, opinions, warnings...
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and Hasta Luego.


Always nice to get some thanks for the group!

I'm not sure if smallholding + 2 small children = stress free, but only you can say!

Here's a thread that you might find interesting
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/47455-anyone-working-smallholding-here.html


----------



## Guest

Hello. I have been just reading this forum for a year without really participating 'cos I have had nothing useful or interesting to say. My second post was only this morning! I really enjoy reading this forum and also would like to say 'thank you' to those who have given so much useful information. I live inland near Jaén.


----------



## Alcalaina

4tunate said:


> Hello. I have been just reading this forum for a year without really participating 'cos I have had nothing useful or interesting to say. My second post was only this morning! I really enjoy reading this forum and also would like to say 'thank you' to those who have given so much useful information. I live inland near Jaén.


Well I'm blowed, I was just looking at houses in your area on FotoCasa earlier this afternoon! We aren't planning on moving anywhere for a few years, but I always enjoy browsing. There are some really nice-looking fincas and very good value. Have you been there long? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> Well I'm blowed, I was just looking at houses in your area on FotoCasa earlier this afternoon! We aren't planning on moving anywhere for a few years, but I always enjoy browsing. There are some really nice-looking fincas and very good value. Have you been there long? What are the pros and cons?


Jaén Province is one of the poorest of Provinces, its only real industry is olive oil, everywhere you look is just olive groves. I like it. There are some lovely towns, Baeza, Ubeda, Linares etc. House prices in Jaén are a lot lower than some others because it is not a touristy destination. Jaén city has to be one of the smallest capitals there is. I lived in Seville for 3 years before moving here 3 and a half years ago. Granada airport is shared between Granada and Jaén but last year the cheapie airlines stopped flying there - so if you have visitors it will have to be Seville or Malaga. Ciudad Real airport is 3 and a half hours away along a tortuous motorway.

People are friendly enough although their accent makes it very difficult to understand them, as well as the fact that they speak as fast as a gatling gun.

I am the only British person here, which makes it a bit hard at times.

If you have specific questions I will gladly answer them to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## charlee

Hi
Love all your chit chat,2 mad scots living in Italy - 21yrs - can't wait to move to Spain,watch out Oliva xxx


----------



## MusicGirl

Hello everybody!
I'm Em and I'm a 22 year old music student living near Nerja in the south, living her for the next few months and don't really know many people yet!
I'm loving it here so far, the weather is fab, food yummy and love the calmer pace of life haha! I used to live in London but since graduating i've been living here whilst in between education. 
Is there anybody else from Nerja/Frigiliana area?


----------



## Alcalaina

MusicGirl said:


> Is there anybody else from Nerja/Frigiliana area?


Thrax and Drooby!


----------



## Alcalaina

4tunate said:


> Jaén Province is one of the poorest of Provinces, its only real industry is olive oil, everywhere you look is just olive groves. I like it. There are some lovely towns, Baeza, Ubeda, Linares etc. House prices in Jaén are a lot lower than some others because it is not a touristy destination. Jaén city has to be one of the smallest capitals there is. I lived in Seville for 3 years before moving here 3 and a half years ago. Granada airport is shared between Granada and Jaén but last year the cheapie airlines stopped flying there - so if you have visitors it will have to be Seville or Malaga. Ciudad Real airport is 3 and a half hours away along a tortuous motorway.
> 
> People are friendly enough although their accent makes it very difficult to understand them, as well as the fact that they speak as fast as a gatling gun.
> 
> I am the only British person here, which makes it a bit hard at times.
> 
> If you have specific questions I will gladly answer them to the best of my knowledge.


Sounds like my kind of place - will come and explore some day!


----------



## MusicGirl

Alcalaina said:


> Thrax and Drooby!



Thanks, perhaps I've even seen them walking around town already! 

Whereabouts do you live? And how long have you been living in Spain?


----------



## hanwood

*move*

lane:[HI Rosemary
glad alls going well with you in alicante ! we are thinking of trying gran alacant ? {is anyone else nearby ?] i have a 6&7 year old have heard the new local school is ok,so roll on next year:clap2:
QUOTE=Rosemary;606677]I'm Barbara but known as Rosemary because when I joined this site there was already a Barbara and the first thing I gazed upon when thinking of a new name was a pot of Rosemary!!

We live inland from Alicante in a pueblo, been here 7 years with other half Garry.
We took early retirement from UK rat race and have never looked back 

Our grand daughter lives with us permanently as her Mum not too well and having her seemed to make us integrate quicker as we had to sort schools etc and become involved with school life generally.

She was only 4 when we moved so started her education here and now at age 11 is very spanish and we are told by locals that she even has a local accent

Garry used to be a gardener in UK and now does a bit of growing and we sell our surplus at local rastro which helps spread the money a bit further 

We love it, maddingly fustrating at times but would not go back[/QUOTE]


----------



## lbernal

Hi Everyone - This seems like a good place to make my first post! Kind of surprised the Introduce yourself thread is so new though, June 2011, maybe there is another one I haven't seen yet?

My name is Lindsey and I have lived in Spain a couple of times. 1979-1981 and again 1987-1991. I am retired American Military and of course this is how I came to be in Spain those times. The second time around I met and married a local guy and we had a son. The marriage didn't last but my love of Spain has I have kept a very close connection and relationship with the family and my son has spent every summer there his whole life. He is now 21 and in college. It has always been my dream to move back and stay. I am now 51 and hope to make this happen in the next few years. I am of course FILLED with questions and hope there are a few Americans on here for the more rule/law specific questions. The area I want to live is Rota, in Cadiz, Andalucia. Most of you probably already figured that out, LOL!! 
I have read many posts already before joining here and I'm glad to have found this site!!


----------



## Alcalaina

MusicGirl said:


> Thanks, perhaps I've even seen them walking around town already!
> 
> Whereabouts do you live? And how long have you been living in Spain?


I' live in a pueblo blanco in the Province of Cadiz - check the link on my signature. Been here permanently since May 2008.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

lbernal said:


> Hi Everyone - This seems like a good place to make my first post! Kind of surprised the Introduce yourself thread is so new though, June 2011, maybe there is another one I haven't seen yet?


I think there have been several over the years, but "La Tasca" was only opened in June of this year, and with it this new thread.
Enjoy looking round the forum. If you do a search for Rota, or Cadiz I'm sure you'll find a couple of threads.


----------



## Cateto

*Another 'un in a pueblo blanco*

Hi all

Just came across the forum while looking into the subject of home-schooling and decided to stay

Me and the missus arrived in Spain back in 2006 having spent a fair bit of time here previously and our plan was to travel round Europe for a few years in our campervan; however, on day one we picked up a beautiful Boxer dog (and considering we already had a male Bullterrier in our wee van) we were forced to settle down cos things would've been a bit impossible otherwise I reckon.

We've settled in a pueblo blanco and currently have a houseful of rescues picked up off the streets: A big, daft Malamute, another Bullterrier (our first one had to be PTS as did the Boxer we rescued), a Podenco and a Dogo Argentino. Yep, we are typical English folk, picking dogs up off the streets and rescue centres of Spain

We are currently going through a horrendous time here and are desperate to leave (but that's the topic for another thread) but I'll try not to be too much of a misery guts round here


----------



## Alcalaina

Hola Cateto! Sorry to hear you're going through a bad patch, hope things pick up soon!


----------



## owdoggy

Cateto said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just came across the forum while looking into the subject of home-schooling and decided to stay
> 
> Me and the missus arrived in Spain back in 2006 having spent a fair bit of time here previously and our plan was to travel round Europe for a few years in our campervan; however, on day one we picked up a beautiful Boxer dog (and considering we already had a male Bullterrier in our wee van) we were forced to settle down cos things would've been a bit impossible otherwise I reckon.
> 
> We've settled in a pueblo blanco and currently have a houseful of rescues picked up off the streets: A big, daft Malamute, another Bullterrier (our first one had to be PTS as did the Boxer we rescued), a Podenco and a Dogo Argentino. Yep, we are typical English folk, picking dogs up off the streets and rescue centres of Spain
> 
> We are currently going through a horrendous time here and are desperate to leave (but that's the topic for another thread) but I'll try not to be too much of a misery guts round here


Welcome!

We too arrived here two and a half years ago with the intention of touring Europe (on bikes….. motorcycles that, is not bicycles ….. sod that for a game of soldiers!







) and we also now have a family. Carlo is an old (13) but still quite lithe chow/collie cross that came over with us and Harvey is a big daft hound taken in off the street so our plans have changed as well. It’s not a problem because we like where we are and if I was honest, although Mrs Doggy was always the animal person, I quite enjoy the long walks in the campo at the crack of dawn with the two loony mutts. (but don't tell her I said so .... I like a good whinge







) 

Sorry to hear you’re going through a bad patch at the moment. There’s a lot of good people on this forum that could offer you advice & a bit of moral support if you need it. Just shout up.

We have called our gaff “Casa de Los Perros Locos” ……. Says it all really.












Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Cateto said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just came across the forum while looking into the subject of home-schooling and decided to stay
> 
> Me and the missus arrived in Spain back in 2006 having spent a fair bit of time here previously and our plan was to travel round Europe for a few years in our campervan; however, on day one we picked up a beautiful Boxer dog (and considering we already had a male Bullterrier in our wee van) we were forced to settle down cos things would've been a bit impossible otherwise I reckon.
> 
> We've settled in a pueblo blanco and currently have a houseful of rescues picked up off the streets: A big, daft Malamute, another Bullterrier (our first one had to be PTS as did the Boxer we rescued), a Podenco and a Dogo Argentino. Yep, we are typical English folk, picking dogs up off the streets and rescue centres of Spain
> 
> We are currently going through a horrendous time here and are desperate to leave (but that's the topic for another thread) but I'll try not to be too much of a misery guts round here


Homeschooling debates can get quite heated - but don't get put off! Look it up in the search facility and you might seem some threads that show you what I mean 

Hope things work out for you in Spain. If we can lend a hand, we will.


----------



## Cateto

Cheers for the welcome all

I'll be writing about our probs when I get a bit of time, but I'll try and keep it upbeat and not bring the forum down

Always up for a bit of dog chat myself owdoggy so get ready to be bored senseless


----------



## jojo

Cateto said:


> Cheers for the welcome all
> 
> I'll be writing about our probs when I get a bit of time, but I'll try and keep it upbeat and not bring the forum down
> 
> Always up for a bit of dog chat myself owdoggy so get ready to be bored senseless



There are a few people on here into dogs, so you'll be in good company lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Goldeneye

*Hiya all, just found this sit...*

Originally from the UK, for the past 20 yrs been living in Canada, we have itchy feet and want to settle in Europe... Spain being #1 on our list.. Just hit 50 and fed up of cold winters and shovelling snow.. We worked hard and are fortunate enough to not need to find employment, just looking for a nice place with some sun, be able to grow some veggies, have a few fruit trees, go for long walks, have a modest social life and volunteer for a cat rescue centre or something to that effect.


We are fortunate to not need to find work we just need to decide where to move to.. Unlike expats who can hop on a Easyjet and be over for a long weekend to check places out for us it is a lot more time consuming & involved hence our recent 6 week visit.

Wanting to plan another for spring or fall and did start a thread & pose a question.. under spain expat forum with the title... 
"Help in choosing region/towns to next scope out"....
After 109 hits not one response .....:Cry: :Cry:

please feel free to respond with your insights  pretty please !!


----------



## Sorani

Have posted before, but not really introdued myself. 

Laura, 24, student. Thinking of living in Spain in the future but currently on Erasmus. Lived in Albacete for 3 months working in a primary school and am now in Águilas, Murcia, working in a secondary school for up to 2 years depending on how it works out. Loved Albacete, especially the social side (understandable since it had a university) although the city was slightly less attractive. Águilas is...okay, the friends I've made here say that it's a pity I came in the winter, since it's a summer town, and getting by on only one nightclub (which is probably going to close in December) is difficult. On the plus side, it has a beach and it is pretty, but I'm not blown-away by it.


----------



## Brangus

Sorani said:


> Lived in Albacete for 3 months working in a primary school


Ah yes, I recall someone mentioning you. You came to Albacete around Holy Week, I think.... 

Albacete feels not so much like a city but a big pueblo, doesn't it?


----------



## jans

*hi*

[hi im jan been living in spain for nearly one year with my family i'm 47 seems a good place to live in the orihuela area 
the only downside as yet not managed to make any new friends guess that takes time.
The job situation not so good either. 
any tips for life here would be good


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jans said:


> [hi im jan been living in spain for nearly one year with my family i'm 47 seems a good place to live in the orihuela area
> the only downside as yet not managed to make any new friends guess that takes time.
> The job situation not so good either.
> any tips for life here would be good


Hi Jans,
I expect (hope!) you knew that unemployment in Spain is through the roof before you came here. The only thing you can do is what everyone else is doing - keep at it and see if anything comes up. And be prepared to move where the work is.
As for making friends, I think it takes time, just as it would in the UK, so hang on in there. I'm always taken aback when I hear people say "I've been here for 6 months and have made some really good friends in that time." I don't think you make really good friends in 6 months. IMO you meet people, you start going around together, but really good friends comes later. What have you done to make friends? Spanish classes? Dancing, walking the dog, contact the town hall???


----------



## tobyo

Hola, me llamo tobyo.

Hello, my name is a combination of my first name and the first letter of my last name. I am happily married, have been for almost 21 years, and we have a darling girl who is the light of our lives. Miss M is 12, just this month. We live in the frozen tundra, otherwise known as Minnesota. We met and married in CA but then moved to MN to buy a house w/o driving an hour each direction to and from work, and to raise a family back in the midwest. We both are from the midwest, hubby from here and me from IL. But I know already that I don't want to spend more than 10-11 years here. My joints won't be able to take it. 

I spent my junior year of college in Madrid and then fell in love with Spain. It took 30 years to finally get back to Spain. The three of us spent two lovely weeks in Spain (Barcelona, Madrid, Toledo, Sevilla, Malaga, Granada) in May of 2010 for my 50th birthday. It was great! then hubby and I spent our 20th anniversary there for a week this past March. It was fabulous!! I started putting some of those pics on my profile. Feel free to look at them 

Hubby has now fallen in love with Spain and we now have our sights set on retiring to Malaga in hopefully 10 years. A ver lo que pasa eh? I had never been there before May of 2010 and absolutely fell madly in love with that town!! so we went back in March and spent more time there. 

that's about it for now. I need to go back now and finish reading the rest. in between breaks for preparing for thanksgiving 

happy trails :roll:


----------



## CharlotteCayless

Hi,

Just thought I would introduce myself as I have just joined the forum.

I'm 38 and originally from the UK but left years ago and lived in Antigua, West Indies for 5 years. Married for 18 years but with no kids.

On a trip to the 1st F1 Grand Prix in Valencia, I fell in love with Spain so when I returned to Antigua I starting planning my move to Spain.

I lived in Valencia for 9 months such a beautiful city but winters cold so I moved right down south to Mojacar near Almeria 18 months ago.

I love it here and have made some great new friends and inherited a lovely cat!

I run a couple of online businesses - selling French Designer Beachwear and also childrens socks/tights, also do the local markets.

I love working from home, overlooking the sea, 5 mins walk from the beach and surrounded by mountains.

Absolutely love Spain and would not consider moving back to the UK.

I love my husband, F1, Manchester Utd, sailing and my cat - life is good!


----------



## thrax

CharlotteCayless said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just thought I would introduce myself as I have just joined the forum.
> 
> I'm 38 and originally from the UK but left years ago and lived in Antigua, West Indies for 5 years. Married for 18 years but with no kids.
> 
> On a trip to the 1st F1 Grand Prix in Valencia, I fell in love with Spain so when I returned to Antigua I starting planning my move to Spain.
> 
> I lived in Valencia for 9 months such a beautiful city but winters cold so I moved right down south to Mojacar near Almeria 18 months ago.
> 
> I love it here and have made some great new friends and inherited a lovely cat!
> 
> I run a couple of online businesses - selling French Designer Beachwear and also childrens socks/tights, also do the local markets.
> 
> I love working from home, overlooking the sea, 5 mins walk from the beach and surrounded by mountains.
> 
> Absolutely love Spain and would not consider moving back to the UK.
> 
> I love my husband, F1, Manchester Utd, sailing and my cat - life is good!


Welcome to the forum!! Very happy to see you are settled here and enjoying life to the full, apart from supporting Man U but then you can't have everything....


----------



## tobyo

I forgot to say that I just stumbled upon this area (La Tasca) and thought I'd jot something here. I gave an intro in my initial thread earlier this year. It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance and it's fun to read about your various experiences in Spain. I look forward to reading more of them. Thanks so much for the advice already given, I really appreciate it!


----------



## jojo

tobyo said:


> I forgot to say that I just stumbled upon this area (La Tasca) and thought I'd jot something here. I gave an intro in my initial thread earlier this year. It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance and it's fun to read about your various experiences in Spain. I look forward to reading more of them. Thanks so much for the advice already given, I really appreciate it!


Aaaawww, thanks for that! We're not a bad bunch on here are we!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## tobyo

jojo said:


> Aaaawww, thanks for that! We're not a bad bunch on here are we!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


you guys are great!! and amusing too  I'm also getting an education in what shall I call it? "British-speak"?? for you guys say a few (heh) things differently than we do here in the U.S. Big surprise, I know


----------



## notmrsw

*another newbie here*

Hi
I'm notmrsw-cos I didn't change my name when I got married.
I am not a retired popstar/criminal/tax evader/going undercover/99 year old looking for a longer life, what I am is a pre retiree planning a move to Spain in the next 18 months-2 years probably to the Adra/Almeria area, I will initially be in Spain for 3 months of the year, OH will be there permanently. I like the idea of living the good life, being self sufficient but I'm realistic, I am not a country girl, I need to be able to get a litre of milk if I run out without getting in the car, so it's village or small town living for me. We are both looking forward to the big change and know we will make many mistakes along the way-hopefully not too catastrophic. The closer the move gets, the more posts
It's a great forum I've already found out loads of information, thank you


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Good to see some new faces!
Tobyo - You can't be a bad bloke (Brit. speak!) as you've given out a lot of likes.

CharlotteCayless - You've certainly had an interesting few years. If you ever have the time/ inclination to start a thread about operating an internet business in Spain, or working in the local markets I'm sure people would be interested.

Notmrsw - If you get married in Spain, as I did, there's no question of you losing your surname. You always keep your surname and in fact if you are Spanish you have 2; one from your father and one from your mother. The thing in Spain now is whether to keep to tradition and have your father's surname first, or to change and put your mother's surname first. 
Very sensible to think about what your needs are and how to fit that together with what you're like.

Keep the posts coming. Any contribution (questions or advice) welcome!!
PW


----------



## tobyo

ah Pesky Wesky, doesn't bloke mean "guy"? I think so and it's a common thing with my name. I'm female and if I'm wrong about the meaning of bloke then please ignore this comment  It's okay tho, I am used to it. Maybe I'm too liberal with my likes huh? Nah, I'll just keep giving them. There's so much useful stuff here and amusement as well. and there's another little tidbit of info I'd never known unless I came here: the surname stuff. I'm going to be so educated by the time I move. Cheers to you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tobyo said:


> ah Pesky Wesky, doesn't bloke mean "guy"? I think so and it's a common thing with my name. I'm female and if I'm wrong about the meaning of bloke then please ignore this comment  It's okay tho, I am used to it. Maybe I'm too liberal with my likes huh? Nah, I'll just keep giving them. There's so much useful stuff here and amusement as well. and there's another little tidbit of info I'd never known unless I came here: the surname stuff. I'm going to be so educated by the time I move. Cheers to you!


Yes, sorry, I realised when I saw a reference you made in another post to "hubby".
How very confusing!


----------



## tobyo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, sorry, I realised when I saw a reference you made in another post to "hubby".
> How very confusing!


I know! try being me  heh. at one time I had thought of changing the spelling from a "y" to an "i" but never followed through. may not have made a difference. I could still do it I spose. OTOH, it's a good way to sort the junk mail from the real mail...**she says, thinking of the positives  **


----------



## Steve Higgins

*Another Newbie checking in.*

*Good afternoon people...another Newbie checking in and introducing one self!

I am in semi retirement so to speak and been here for 3 years now. Prior to here I lived and worked in the USA and decided it was time to come back to Europe.

I spent 25 years in the Army in which I travelled all over the place, played rugby in many countries..not to mention had a few sherberts in many countries too!

I now play golf once a week, would like to play more often, but can't afford it..and that is why i am setting up my own Administration and Book-keeping business....plus it will get that old grey matter working again.

Please be nice to me, I am a sensitive chap 









*


----------



## jojo

Steve Higgins said:


> *Good afternoon people...another Newbie checking in and introducing one self!
> 
> I am in semi retirement so to speak and been here for 3 years now. Prior to here I lived and worked in the USA and decided it was time to come back to Europe.
> 
> I spent 25 years in the Army in which I travelled all over the place, played rugby in many countries..not to mention had a few sherberts in many countries too!
> 
> I now play golf once a week, would like to play more often, but can't afford it..and that is why i am setting up my own Administration and Book-keeping business....plus it will get that old grey matter working again.
> 
> Please be nice to me, I am a sensitive chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice to "meet" you!! I hope you'll contribute to questions that are asked since you've been in Spain a while as well as ask them of course. And dont worry, we're nice on here - we're all very sensitive creatures lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Steve Higgins

jojo said:


> Nice to "meet" you!! I hope you'll contribute to questions that are asked since you've been in Spain a while as well as ask them of course. And dont worry, we're nice on here - we're all very sensitive creatures lol
> 
> Jo xxx



*Hello there JoJo;

Yes, I sure will answer any questions that I can and I will ask too. I am always of the belief that there is never a stupid question, except for the one not asked!

I am pleased that you are all sensitive and nice on here..but why do I feel a little "chuckling" to your post? lol

*


----------



## jeremyinspain

Hi, Jeremy here. Just arrived at the forum and checking it out. I teach English and write the occasional blog piece, take photographs and study Spanish. Have been in Spain, near Valencia, for nearly 6 years.


----------



## jojo

jeremyinspain said:


> Hi, Jeremy here. Just arrived at the forum and checking it out. I teach English and write the occasional blog piece, take photographs and study Spanish. Have been in Spain, near Valencia, for nearly 6 years.


Hi Jeremy, glad you've joined us and will add to our conversations!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JuiceGirl

Hi everyone! I live in NY and my parents came here after they were married (both are from Sevilla). I have family still in Sevilla and am seriously contemplating relocating there in April 2012. I want to start my life over...am single and HATE NY...so..........


----------



## JuiceGirl

btw.....i dont know why it says i am from uzbekistan! i think when i registered i hit that instead of usa! oops! dont even know where uzbekistan is! LOL


----------



## Alcalaina

JuiceGirl said:


> btw.....i dont know why it says i am from uzbekistan! i think when i registered i hit that instead of usa! oops! dont even know where uzbekistan is! LOL


You can change it under the Control Panel profile settings. Good luck with your escape plan!


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> You can change it under the Control Panel profile settings. Good luck with your escape plan!


I'm pretty sure she needs 5 posts before she can make any changes......................keep posting JuiceGirl


----------



## On the fence

Well here goes, into the abyss that is cyber space, (as you can tell I am not a social net-worker!), quick intro - both of a certain age and looking for a change of direction - retirement!! - fancy renting before buying in Spain (the financial climate). Any recommendations?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

On the fence said:


> Well here goes, into the abyss that is cyber space, (as you can tell I am not a social net-worker!), quick intro - both of a certain age and looking for a change of direction - retirement!! - fancy renting before buying in Spain (the financial climate). Any recommendations?


Hello,
for more information you could try searching on the forum for a region or a town. I know there are threads about Valencia, Marbella, Malaga, Bilbao, Navarra, Barcelona, North of Spain, Andalucia, Catalonia/ Catalunya, Madrid...

BTW what was the name of that American who was travelling around different areas in the south earlier on in the year? He used to write in big print in blue? I seem to remember he got a lot of replies about different places in Spain.


----------



## JuiceGirl

xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty sure she needs 5 posts before she can make any changes......................keep posting JuiceGirl


YEAH i did it!


----------



## jojo

On the fence said:


> Well here goes, into the abyss that is cyber space, (as you can tell I am not a social net-worker!), quick intro - both of a certain age and looking for a change of direction - retirement!! - fancy renting before buying in Spain (the financial climate). Any recommendations?


Good evening and welcome to cyberspace! Recommendations??? IUt depends what you want. What we did was to write a list of alll the things we *needed*, near an airport, near a school, near shops, expat community....etc and then we wrote a list of all the things we *wanted*, near the sea, hot climate, things to do, own a car, near a bus route... etc. We then looked on google map and narrowed it down, asked some questions on here and finally did a few visits to familiarise ourselves and then rented - that would be my top tip, as you say rent first!

Jo xxx


----------



## On the fence

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello,
> for more information you could try searching on the forum for a region or a town. I know there are threads about Valencia, Marbella, Malaga, Bilbao, Navarra, Barcelona, North of Spain, Andalucia, Catalonia/ Catalunya, Madrid...
> 
> BTW what was the name of that American who was travelling around different areas in the south earlier on in the year? He used to write in big print in blue? I seem to remember he got a lot of replies about different places in Spain.


We are looking at the Almeria region after falling in love with the winter climate in Mojacar. Quite fancy the Albox area (near enough to coast and good motorway links) We are not looking for employment (lucky monkeys) but I would like something to occupy some of my time, love gardening and tinkering with machines.
Is growing your own any problem?


----------



## jojo

On the fence said:


> We are looking at the Almeria region after falling in love with the winter climate in Mojacar. Quite fancy the Albox area (near enough to coast and good motorway links) We are not looking for employment (lucky monkeys) but I would like something to occupy some of my time, love gardening and tinkering with machines.
> Is growing your own any problem?


Growing your own isnt as easy as you may think due to the heat, but obviously it can be done and is ........ and of course you get more of a variety in the med http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...ing-own-produce-questions-answers-advice.html. Heres a link to a post on here ! So a bit of an intersting challenge for you. As for tinkering with machines (I have a husband who likes doing that for some strange reason lol!!) Most rural properties have plenty of land, so thats not a problem either!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gingham

Remember the health service requirements, like many people I would love to live half way up a mountain but if the nearest health point is two hours drive away in an emergency it could be critical.
As others have said, the good old write a list of requirements is still one of the best methods available and there is many years of practical knowledge within this forum.
The very best of luck.


----------



## ciccia

*Hi*

Hi All, I've just moved here to be near my daughter and grandaughter. After living 5 years in Italy I thought I would see if Spain is the place for me. Thinking of finding somewhere in Calpe to live so any clubs for meeting people please let me know. Love walking,dancing,eating and drinking and am newly retired. Look forward to hearing from anyone.


----------



## jojo

ciccia said:


> Hi All, I've just moved here to be near my daughter and grandaughter. After living 5 years in Italy I thought I would see if Spain is the place for me. Thinking of finding somewhere in Calpe to live so any clubs for meeting people please let me know. Love walking,dancing,eating and drinking and am newly retired. Look forward to hearing from anyone.


Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm not from that area, but I think we have one or two who are, so hopefully they'll be along to let you know

Jo xxx


----------



## ciccia

Thanks  Just need to learn how to use the site.


----------



## jojo

ciccia said:


> Thanks  Just need to learn how to use the site.


 LOL!! It comes eventually, have a look around and a practice

Jo xxx


----------



## Florrie Lindley

Hi, new to the forum xx


----------



## jojo

Florrie Lindley said:


> Hi, new to the forum xx



Hi, nice to "meet" you!! If you have any questions just ask, but feel free to join in any of the topics here wont you

Jo xxx


----------



## ciccia

Hi all, I have been here a nearly a month now, I was looking for a flat in Calpe but have now decided to try and find somewhere in Javea. Would like to hear of any social clubs to join there and also if anyone can recommend a good bank. I was living in Italy for 5 years before and have come here to be near my family.


----------



## ciccia

Florrie Lindley said:


> Hi, new to the forum xx


Hi I'm new as well, takes time finding your way around and then find a few hours have gone going from one thread to another.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ciccia said:


> Hi I'm new as well, takes time finding your way around and then find a few hours have gone going from one thread to another.




Lol yes it does but it does make interesting reading... most of the time


----------



## grendil

*hi*

hello My family and i will be coming over to spain to live around september time. My daughter is 14 and I have a baby on the way. My Other half will be commuting to work in the U.K. I feel like I have planned this move forever lol. I am doing all the research i can. We are all learning spanish. we intend to rent long term but eventually when we find the right area we would like to buy a place. I am finding this forum very useful. 
so once again hello .I look forward to chatting with all of you xx


----------



## jojo

grendil said:


> hello My family and i will be coming over to spain to live around september time. My daughter is 14 and I have a baby on the way. My Other half will be commuting to work in the U.K. I feel like I have planned this move forever lol. I am doing all the research i can. We are all learning spanish. we intend to rent long term but eventually when we find the right area we would like to buy a place. I am finding this forum very useful.
> so once again hello .I look forward to chatting with all of you xx




I dont know if you're looking at schools for the 14yo, but it really should be an international one, so that she can continue with her GCSEs, I'm assuming she'll be half way thru studying??? It certainly wont be easy for her in a state spanish school

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I dont know if you're looking at schools for the 14yo, but it really should be an international one, so that she can continue with her GCSEs, I'm assuming she'll be half way thru studying??? It certainly wont be easy for her in a state spanish school
> 
> Jo xxx


bit of an understatement...

the chances of any 14 year old starting in Spanish state school & actually graduating at all are pretty much zero - unless s/he already has native level fluency in Spanish


----------



## eladoza24

hello hello!
my name is graciela, i'm 27 years old, and im new in the forum but so far everything i've seen in it it's just amazing, i love it!
i've gotta say all the members who post and comment have done a very good job, now it's my turn to contribute to the forum's growth. 
regards!
ella!


----------



## Alcalaina

eladoza24 said:


> hello hello!
> my name is graciela, i'm 27 years old, and im new in the forum but so far everything i've seen in it it's just amazing, i love it!
> i've gotta say all the members who post and comment have done a very good job, now it's my turn to contribute to the forum's growth.
> regards!
> ella!


Hi Graciela, its always good to have a fresh viewpoint on things! I look forward to reading your contributions. 
:wave:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

eladoza24 said:


> hello hello!
> my name is graciela, i'm 27 years old, and im new in the forum but so far everything i've seen in it it's just amazing, i love it!
> i've gotta say all the members who post and comment have done a very good job, now it's my turn to contribute to the forum's growth.
> regards!
> ella!


Would be great to have your comments on life here.


----------



## catracho

Hi 
We have lived in Spain (Coin, Malaga) since 2005. Last year we rented our place out and took kids out of school for a trip around the world (literally) for 7 months. Great time, now thinking of moving on again! maybe another part of Spain? Have lived and worked in Madrid in 88 for 4 years. 
Kids in International School, but with the crisis, numbers have dwindled and although small classes are good in some respects, the lack of social interaction and competitiveness is worrying.


----------



## davy85

Hello All, I'm David, 28, from Scotland, planning a move to Barcelona this year and on a fact-finding mission! I've heard good things and bad things about the state of Spain just now, I guess I have to try it myself to make up my mind.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

davy85 said:


> Hello All, I'm David, 28, from Scotland, planning a move to Barcelona this year and on a fact-finding mission! I've heard good things and bad things about the state of Spain just now, I guess I have to try it myself to make up my mind.


Hi!
Well as I'm sure you've seen there's a wealth of information here - you just need the time to read it. 
There's lots of info on the economic situation in Spain in the sticky at the top of the page, also stuff about paperwork, cars, animals, education... It's a good place to start gathering info.


----------



## Rae42

*Hi!*

Hi Everyone!

My name is Rae. I'm 26 years old and currently live in South Carolina. I am in the process of learning about Spain because I plan to move to Sitges or Barcelona in January.

I love that you all share this forum. If there is any information or suggestions you would be willing to share, I would be very appreciative. I am a pastry chef with a passion to make and decorate cakes. 

I've found Patricia Arribalzaga's Cake Haute Couture shop while reading a cake design magazine. I'm OBSESSED with her detailed work. She is very talented; I hope to meet her someday. Decorating and creating cakes is my passion. If you have any advice, please contact me. If there is any information I can provide for you, I am certainly happy to share it!

I'm specifically interested in knowing more about where to live, including hostels ... work and obtaining a work visa ... and of course meeting the wonderful people living in Spain and ALL about the culture!! 

Thank you for any help you can provide. I look forward to speaking with yall.

Best,

Rae


----------



## Rae42

*Hi*



davy85 said:


> Hello All, I'm David, 28, from Scotland, planning a move to Barcelona this year and on a fact-finding mission! I've heard good things and bad things about the state of Spain just now, I guess I have to try it myself to make up my mind.


Hi David,

I think we are both on a mission to move to Spain. When are you wanting to move? I'm trying to move in January. Have you gathered a good amount of info so far? What are your plans (if you don't mind me asking). I'm looking to obtain a work visa and live near Barcelona myself. 

Rae


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Rae42 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I think we are both on a mission to move to Spain. When are you wanting to move? I'm trying to move in January. Have you gathered a good amount of info so far? What are your plans (if you don't mind me asking). I'm looking to obtain a work visa and live near Barcelona myself.
> 
> Rae


The sad fact is that you're going to find it a lot harder than Davy85 who is British.
Unless of course you have a job lined up and someone to sponsor you, do you??

If not, the first thing you should find out about is Americans getting visas to live and/or work in Spain. Start by doing a search here


----------



## Forest

Hello everyone
My name is Forest and I've been living in Malaga since the end of January. I'm working as an au pair here, but am struggling to meet people, although I'm starting to think that this is the place to do it! Really need to improve my spanish...
Forest


----------



## Alcalaina

Forest said:


> Hello everyone
> My name is Forest and I've been living in Malaga since the end of January. I'm working as an au pair here, but am struggling to meet people, although I'm starting to think that this is the place to do it! Really need to improve my spanish...
> Forest


Hi there, and welcome! Are you in Málaga city?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Forest said:


> Hello everyone
> My name is Forest and I've been living in Malaga since the end of January. I'm working as an au pair here, but am struggling to meet people, although I'm starting to think that this is the place to do it! Really need to improve my spanish...
> Forest


Nice to see you here Forest.
Have you looked at any of the numerous threads on learning Spanish? There's lots of info on the forum.
How did you get the au pairing job, and are you enjoying it?


----------



## Forest

Thanks for the welcome guys! I'm just outside Malaga city, Rincon de la Victoria (to the east). I got the au pair job through a website - I put up a profile and this family liked the look of me! It's good, the family are really nice and I'm settling in with them very well and think I might be starting to make a few contacts with people, so hopefully my social life will start to take off!


----------



## Erdocan

Hello;

My name is Can (read as John). 

i am frequent traveller for business. i speak only English, my little German and Italian are lost in due time. i dont understand anything spanish 

i am staying in İbis Hotel ( am i allowed to write this?) since last wednesday. Finished the business and stayed over few more days since it is my first time in Spain and there is Semana Santa.

But being unable to order a bottle of beer or strawberry mojito properly made me quite upset. i was expecting some more little bit of English around since Malaga is a tourist city.

So far i learnt Ola, Bueno Dia, Grasias, Cerveza, Bueno Noche, Hombre, Signorita, and might be few more. Not bad for 2 days though still lacking a lot about communications (consider the pronunciation LOL)

i know that should have been prepared better but the time was limited and i guess i hold my expectations higher than the reality.

For more information please refer to my introduction topic, since i guess no need to copy/paste in here.

If you dont have anything better to do this saturday evening, i would be happy to meet and make some new friends. Ladies, gentlemen, couples, their children, even their pets are wellcome. First round of drinks on me 

i may write my phone number and e-mail but i am not sure if that is up to the forum rules. Anyways i will be online for a couple of more hours so i guess it will be ok.

Thanks.


----------



## Zyntetika

hiya, my name is hannah. i am 23 years old and i've been in spain (fuengirola) since july 2011. my boyfriend got a job here so we just sold everything we had and moved.. haven't regret it once but i would love to meet new friends over here, around my age i suppose, older or younger don't matter. younger generation costa del sol, where are you? i need a shopping and gossip friend, someone fun to hang out with... i've only got my boyfriend and our friend who lives with us at the moment... + mutual friends of course. so let me know if you live around the area and wanna meet up! 

oh, i'm swedish but lived in england for three years before i came here. my boyfriend is swedish as well. i work as a waitress and i love music. 'asta luego!


----------



## jojo

Zyntetika said:


> hiya, my name is hannah. i am 23 years old and i've been in spain (fuengirola) since july 2011. my boyfriend got a job here so we just sold everything we had and moved.. haven't regret it once but i would love to meet new friends over here, around my age i suppose, older or younger don't matter. younger generation costa del sol, where are you? i need a shopping and gossip friend, someone fun to hang out with... i've only got my boyfriend and our friend who lives with us at the moment... + mutual friends of course. so let me know if you live around the area and wanna meet up!
> 
> oh, i'm swedish but lived in england for three years before i came here. my boyfriend is swedish as well. i work as a waitress and i love music. 'asta luego!


I used to live near Fuengi, but I'm not in your age group. However, I know a few "youngsters" who live there and they tend to go and spend a fair amount of time in "Jacksons" bar and its sister club the "Karbon Club" (they dont just go clubbing, but meet up and have a laugh). I have a friend who works there and is very into the social scene in Fuengi, so if you want I can ask her to look out for you, or you could just go there for a coffee or something and kind of gradually get chatting to those who work there???

Jo xxx


----------



## Burpy

Hi. My name is Miguel, I was born in Spain but grew up in the Isle of Man and moved to Los Barrios (near Algeciras) with my partner a couple of years ago. Before that we lived in Granada where we knew a lot of people. since we moved to the coast we had a baby and have been a little bit isolated. If anybody is in this area and likes doing stuff, let me know. My girlfriend is is especially looking for other girls to go out running with.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Burpy said:


> Hi. My name is Miguel, I was born in Spain but grew up in the Isle of Man and moved to Los Barrios (near Algeciras) with my partner a couple of years ago. Before that we lived in Granada where we knew a lot of people. since we moved to the coast we had a baby and have been a little bit isolated. If anybody is in this area and likes doing stuff, let me know. My girlfriend is is especially looking for other girls to go out running with.


Hi Burpy,
Not sure about the name, but welcome anyway!
Quite a change eh, from the Isle of Man to Granada?!
Hope you are enjoying reconnecting with Spain anyway.


----------



## gcumming

*Newbie in Alcobendas, Madrid*

Hi all, I've just moved to Alcobendas for a new job, and will be followed next week by my wife Jenny and two kids (2 3/4 and 10 months). Bit of an in-at-the-deep-end move, since we're far from the Costa-del-England and we have only started Spanish lessons this week.

Interested in meeting up with other expat or Spanish families, for socialising or language exchange in and around Alcobendas / north Madrid and the countryside.

Graham


----------



## xabiaxica

gcumming said:


> Hi all, I've just moved to Alcobendas for a new job, and will be followed next week by my wife Jenny and two kids (2 3/4 and 10 months). Bit of an in-at-the-deep-end move, since we're far from the Costa-del-England and we have only started Spanish lessons this week.
> 
> Interested in meeting up with other expat or Spanish families, for socialising or language exchange in and around Alcobendas / north Madrid and the countryside.
> 
> Graham


:welcome: to our pub 

have a good look round & feel free to ask anything you want to know on the main Spain forum


----------



## JJ30

Hello all!!

Been in Spain since October last year. Live in Castilla la Mancha (Ciudad Real). Looking to get to know any expats in the area (if there are any!!)...

Love this country - apart from today where it reminds me of grey England!!


----------



## RQM

Hi I am new to this forum, found it purely by chance. I have lived in the Canary Islands for 8 years and consider them to be home. I hope I can help anyone who has questions about the various islands particularly Tenerife which is where I live.


----------



## wendyandscott

Greetings. I'm Scott; my wife is Wendy. I first visited in 1982 and have wanted to move to Spain ever since. I've been back several times over the years, but we first visited together last year. Fortunately, Wendy is equally smitten and we now have a 10- (or so) year plan to move to Spain upon retirement. Hoping to get some insight and tips from the forum.


----------



## thrax

Wow, a ten year plan!! Sounds good; most people come here with a ten minute plan so I think you will be absolutely fine and will love every second of your adventure. The best of luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## regz

*Just welcoming myself*

"buenas dia a todos,"

I'm from philippines and living in gran canaria for almost 3 years now with my irish husband,love the weather here,love the tapas!!!yo tengo mucho amigos aqui,
but i only speak poquito espanyol,and understand more and more,,,we have a yacht in las palmas and we do sailing before and now we have a harley motorbike.we always go out for a ride every sunday and have fun.most of them are spanish and they don't speak english,

question is,,how do we communicate??
simple as that by sign language
just joking of course they can speak a bit english and we can speak a bit spanish
,we also travel in europe every year meet many friends and seen some nice places.

,..that's all for now

thank you,ciao!!!!:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## leedaman

hey guys i am new to forum but old hat to being in spain been here 22 yrs now spent time on costa blanca and canary islands hope to help a few people with info i have found while living here


----------



## neddie

Hi Everyone.............I am originally from Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) but am now a US Citizen. I am researching a possible move to retire to Spain and have many questions. I have visited Spain twice and speak some Spanish.
Looking forward to 'getting to know you'


----------



## xabiaxica

neddie said:


> Hi Everyone.............I am originally from Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) but am now a US Citizen. I am researching a possible move to retire to Spain and have many questions. I have visited Spain twice and speak some Spanish.
> Looking forward to 'getting to know you'


:welcome:

have a look at this sticky thread from the main Spain forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html

you'll find some links about what sort of visa a US citizen needs to be able to live in Spain


----------



## tomtit

Hi all,
My name is. . . . . . . . .TT! just coming up to my 63rd b'day and with a daily fight to keep my business afloat I'm putting a retirement to Spain as a possibility on my list. I speak a little spanish from 3 years night school and owned a 1 bed apartment in mallorca for about 5 years so I'm gonna be giving it some serious thought. . . . . .
Be warned. . .many questions will follow !!!


----------



## jojo

tomtit said:


> Hi all,
> My name is. . . . . . . . .TT! just coming up to my 63rd b'day and with a daily fight to keep my business afloat I'm putting a retirement to Spain as a possibility on my list. I speak a little spanish from 3 years night school and owned a 1 bed apartment in mallorca for about 5 years so I'm gonna be giving it some serious thought. . . . . .
> Be warned. . .many questions will follow !!!


I bet that isnt really your name lol!!! Welcome to the forum Mr. T*T

Jo xxx


----------



## Sarajanexx

My name is Sara I moved to Spain on the 10th of may 2012 even though I had received negative comments from everyone saying i would not find work and i was being stupid.. as i didn't speak much Spanish and there is a recession on... Within three weeks of being here i have managed to turn down two jobs that didn't suit me and have one that i love to bits! Have made loads of new friends and i am really enjoying it. What can i say.. maybe i got lucky. I think if you are hungry for it you will always succeed! I'm not trying to sugar coat it by any means sorting out paper work and finding a job is scary when you are in another country alone. After you grow some balls and get it done its worth it for sure!!

Ignore any negative comments, If you want it.. go and get it.


----------



## xabiaxica

Sarajanexx said:


> My name is Sara I moved to Spain on the 10th of may 2012 even though I had received negative comments from everyone saying i would not find work and i was being stupid.. as i didn't speak much Spanish and there is a recession on... Within three weeks of being here i have managed to turn down two jobs that didn't suit me and have one that i love to bits! Have made loads of new friends and i am really enjoying it. What can i say.. maybe i got lucky. I think if you are hungry for it you will always succeed! I'm not trying to sugar coat it by any means sorting out paper work and finding a job is scary when you are in another country alone. After you grow some balls and get it done its worth it for sure!!
> 
> Ignore any negative comments, If you want it.. go and get it.


:confused2:

I've just looked back through your posts & no-one here said you were stupid or that you wouldn't find work - in fact there ws only one comment mentioning that work is hard to come by - which is true, with nearly 6 million officially unemployed

well done for being one of the lucky ones - proper permanent contracted jobs are genuinely few & far between - it makes a nice change to hear a success story

would you have done what you did if you had kids to support though?


----------



## jojo

Sarajanexx said:


> My name is Sara I moved to Spain on the 10th of may 2012 even though I had received negative comments from everyone saying i would not find work and i was being stupid.. as i didn't speak much Spanish and there is a recession on... Within three weeks of being here i have managed to turn down two jobs that didn't suit me and have one that i love to bits! Have made loads of new friends and i am really enjoying it. What can i say.. maybe i got lucky. I think if you are hungry for it you will always succeed! I'm not trying to sugar coat it by any means sorting out paper work and finding a job is scary when you are in another country alone. After you grow some balls and get it done its worth it for sure!!
> 
> Ignore any negative comments, If you want it.. go and get it.



I'm glad its worked out for you. Theres always going to be exceptions and you are one. But its not fair to suggest that its going to be that easy for everyone. as Xabiachica says, someone who has a young family and gives up a job, home and life in the UK is a totally different prospect. Could you support a family on your job, knowing that if it all failed they'd be no welfare, no child allowance, family credit, medical cover???

So on the forum we have to take the responsibility and make sure that people dont think its easy and to take care, because the facts, figures and anecdotal evidence suggest its a risk and the odds are stacked against finding work easily. Those who are footloose and fancy free are usually told to "go for it", but you also have to remember that every job that maybe taken by a new expat will be taken from someone already there and desperate - cos welfare benefits are limited in Spain.

But int he end, information is king and its not fair to tell people its easy, cos it isnt


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sarajanexx said:


> My name is Sara I moved to Spain on the 10th of may 2012 even though I had received negative comments from everyone saying i would not find work and i was being stupid.. as i didn't speak much Spanish and there is a recession on... Within three weeks of being here i have managed to turn down two jobs that didn't suit me and have one that i love to bits! Have made loads of new friends and i am really enjoying it. What can i say.. maybe i got lucky. I think if you are hungry for it you will always succeed! I'm not trying to sugar coat it by any means sorting out paper work and finding a job is scary when you are in another country alone. After you grow some balls and get it done its worth it for sure!!
> 
> Ignore any negative comments, If you want it.. go and get it.


Well, getting a job is always good news, so congratulations!
It would be even nicer if you could tell people on the forum how you went about getting it (did you see an ad on internet, in the paper, on a lampost...), what kind of job it is (Barwork, office, bank, shop, working with immigrants or Spanish) and what kind of conditions you have ( contract, temp or permanent, paid holidays etc). As I'm sure you're aware, a lot of people are looking for work and also a lot of British immigrants have had to pack up and go home 'cos they're not making enough money to support their families so I reckon you've struck gold! Spread it around a bit and help those who are looking!
Please post on this thread as this is only for introductions
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...have-you-come-spain-last-year-found-work.html

Also, I'd just like to say the advice on the forum is usually that if you're single and not bothered about conditions, the future, working under the table, and low wages you may get work here. If you're thinking of bettering your working life or are looking to uproot a family and to settle here, then the precarious situation that Spain now finds itself in is not the best.

THanks


----------



## leeski09

*Greetings.*

Hi all,

I'm *Lee *and sharing this account is my better half *Jessica*. We are currently planning our move to the Andalucia or Marbella region early next year along with our 6yr old girl. Coming back for a 5th holiday to see very close friends of ours in August for 2 weeks. 
Not being short-sighted nor stupid we are aware of the issues facing the country and its financial institutions at present, as well as the world over. What favours us in these times is that I work for an oil & gas company off-shore on usually steady 5 week rotation and invariably work over 6 months of the year. The OH works for a small offshore company in administration and its likely that she can work from home in Spain. So that's our work taken care of.
We are essentially going to be renting for a year or 2 until we are certain of the future. Our friends have children at one of the best schools in the region and we are in the midst of more research and communications with this and another school.
Overall, we estimate our week to week living cost to be the same as the UK and the main reason for the move is well-being, lifestyle, weather and should that cost a little more, outside of the school fees and initial move, than so be it. Life isnt a rehearsal.... long tired of 2-3 month long 'summers' (ha) and social decline. Our girls interest is paramount and nothing but good things are said about the experience of similarly aged kids making such a move in location, lifestyle and educational diversity.

Now for you guys to see if you have anything to bring to the party:
All advice will be gratefully received from you settled and experienced expats. We will in due course be reading and searching the forums for related articles and answers but forgive us for any obvious question we may ask. Possible there are mixed messages / feelings / opinions after out searching and we may need updated clarity.

Areas we would like some chats on, but not limited to are:
Renting; Schooling; Taxation; Residencia process; Medical Insurance providers; Vehicles; Etc.. Cant list all here just now... And our friends will have a lot of input for us too.

Ok, many thanks in advance guys. Lee & Jess


----------



## jojo

leeski09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm *Lee *and sharing this account is my better half *Jessica*. We are currently planning our move to the Andalucia or Marbella region early next year along with our 6yr old girl. Coming back for a 5th holiday to see very close friends of ours in August for 2 weeks.
> Not being short-sighted nor stupid we are aware of the issues facing the country and its financial institutions at present, as well as the world over. What favours us in these times is that I work for an oil & gas company off-shore on usually steady 5 week rotation and invariably work over 6 months of the year. The OH works for a small offshore company in administration and its likely that she can work from home in Spain. So that's our work taken care of.
> We are essentially going to be renting for a year or 2 until we are certain of the future. Our friends have children at one of the best schools in the region and we are in the midst of more research and communications with this and another school.
> Overall, we estimate our week to week living cost to be the same as the UK and the main reason for the move is well-being, lifestyle, weather and should that cost a little more, outside of the school fees and initial move, than so be it. Life isnt a rehearsal.... long tired of 2-3 month long 'summers' (ha) and social decline. Our girls interest is paramount and nothing but good things are said about the experience of similarly aged kids making such a move in location, lifestyle and educational diversity.
> 
> Now for you guys to see if you have anything to bring to the party:
> All advice will be gratefully received from you settled and experienced expats. We will in due course be reading and searching the forums for related articles and answers but forgive us for any obvious question we may ask. Possible there are mixed messages / feelings / opinions after out searching and we may need updated clarity.
> 
> Areas we would like some chats on, but not limited to are:
> Renting; Schooling; Taxation; Residencia process; Medical Insurance providers; Vehicles; Etc.. Cant list all here just now... And our friends will have a lot of input for us too.
> 
> Ok, many thanks in advance guys. Lee & Jess


Welcome Lee and Jess - Let me guess - Aloha College????? http://www.nabss.org/test/schoolsen.php?school=aloCollege It does have a good reputation - No question!

We have a few off shore workers on the forum so hopefully you'll get some advice, tips and banter from them - I'm ashamed to admit that I'm not sure of their names . But have a good look thru the fporum and you'll find most of the answers to your questions, but ask if you dont

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

leeski09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm *Lee *and sharing this account is my better half *Jessica*. We are currently planning our move to the Andalucia or Marbella region early next year along with our 6yr old girl. Coming back for a 5th holiday to see very close friends of ours in August for 2 weeks.
> Not being short-sighted nor stupid we are aware of the issues facing the country and its financial institutions at present, as well as the world over. What favours us in these times is that I work for an oil & gas company off-shore on usually steady 5 week rotation and invariably work over 6 months of the year. The OH works for a small offshore company in administration and its likely that she can work from home in Spain. So that's our work taken care of.
> We are essentially going to be renting for a year or 2 until we are certain of the future. Our friends have children at one of the best schools in the region and we are in the midst of more research and communications with this and another school.
> Overall, we estimate our week to week living cost to be the same as the UK and the main reason for the move is well-being, lifestyle, weather and should that cost a little more, outside of the school fees and initial move, than so be it. Life isnt a rehearsal.... long tired of 2-3 month long 'summers' (ha) and social decline. Our girls interest is paramount and nothing but good things are said about the experience of similarly aged kids making such a move in location, lifestyle and educational diversity.
> 
> Now for you guys to see if you have anything to bring to the party:
> All advice will be gratefully received from you settled and experienced expats. We will in due course be reading and searching the forums for related articles and answers but forgive us for any obvious question we may ask. Possible there are mixed messages / feelings / opinions after out searching and we may need updated clarity.
> 
> Areas we would like some chats on, but not limited to are:
> Renting; Schooling; Taxation; Residencia process; Medical Insurance providers; Vehicles; Etc.. Cant list all here just now... And our friends will have a lot of input for us too.
> 
> Ok, many thanks in advance guys. Lee & Jess


:welcome:

you're in a really great position to move to Spain 

the only time we're 'negative' really is when people post saying that they are coming over looking for work with a family to support - I'm sure you'd agree that's not the greatest of ideas atm....... you have the work issue sorted so there's nothing to stop you

have a look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html - you'll find lots of links with lots of useful info - we update whenever things change & info becomes available, so it's as current as possible

then please do come & ask any specific questions in the main forum

your daughter is a great age to be coming over - mine were 4 & 7 when we moved - the younger one turns 13 next week & the older one is 16 now


----------



## jojo

.........May I just add that its lovely to be able to be positive. Spain is a great place and wonderful for children to be able to grow and learn. At 6, she's a good age to fully benefit from the adventure and from what you've said, you're planning it well. Theres much for her to do, horse-riding, swimming, stage schools, sports, simply exploring and not being in a miserable, wet climate (altho the winters have their moments lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

leeski09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm *Lee *and sharing this account is my better half *Jessica*. We are currently planning our move to the Andalucia or Marbella region early next year


Welcome!

Just for the record, Marbella is a town in Andalucia. Andalucia is a semi-autonomous region, a bit bigger than Scotland.


----------



## leeski09

I meant it read as specifically Marbella, in Andalucia region. 

Schools - Sunland International, English College or Aloha.... depending on where we end up living, or vice versa. Teaching in English is a must.

Another hot topic for us is removals. Where's the best place to make enquiries to people that are planning to moving back to the UK? Just a thought that a self drive 7.5 tonne truck-share would be half the cost. Quotes I've had have been 3-3,500 GBP for a one way drive, and company fly's out to collect truck and return to UK. We'll discuss further in relevant thread.

Cheers for now and thanks for welcomes.

L & J


----------



## jojo

leeski09 said:


> I meant it read as specifically Marbella, in Andalucia region.
> 
> Schools - Sunland International, English College or Aloha.... depending on where we end up living, or vice versa. Teaching in English is a must.
> 
> Another hot topic for us is removals. Where's the best place to make enquiries to people that are planning to moving back to the UK? Just a thought that a self drive 7.5 tonne truck-share would be half the cost. Quotes I've had have been 3-3,500 GBP for a one way drive, and company fly's out to collect truck and return to UK. We'll discuss further in relevant thread.
> 
> Cheers for now and thanks for welcomes.
> 
> L & J


I wouldnt recommend Sunland. That said, I believe there have been changes since my two went there!??

Jo xxx


----------



## lindaspencer

*hi*

Im Linda, living in uk at the moment, wanting to retire to spain, in valencia or murcia areas. Thought it maybe a good idea to rent for a year first, sort of hedging my bets.

My only real worry is that I have 3 furry friends, anyone else moved with animals?

Also, if I drive down in my car, do I have to get spanish insurance for my uk car?

any comments, anybody


----------



## Barriej

Hi Barrie here. I joined this forum because there is a wide range of topics here, with lots of info. (im sure I will be reading for ages)

Anyway I'm nearly 50 and we are hoping to move out to the Costa Blanca area in the next 6-8 months. The wife's father has lived in Polop (near Guadalest) for the last 12 years or so.

We have a business here in Northampton Town which will be closing soon, so its time to take stock and see where the wind blows us.

So far I have posted one thread and am looking forward to getting lots of advice from the members who have called Spain home for years. With luck we will be joining you soon.

cheers...


----------



## jojo

Barriej said:


> Hi Barrie here. I joined this forum because there is a wide range of topics here, with lots of info. (im sure I will be reading for ages)
> 
> Anyway I'm nearly 50 and we are hoping to move out to the Costa Blanca area in the next 6-8 months. The wife's father has lived in Polop (near Guadalest) for the last 12 years or so.
> 
> We have a business here in Northampton Town which will be closing soon, so its time to take stock and see where the wind blows us.
> 
> So far I have posted one thread and am looking forward to getting lots of advice from the members who have called Spain home for years. With luck we will be joining you soon.
> 
> cheers...


 Welcome. Yes, we've spoken already re your gift shop idea. Feel free to aks anything else thats bothering you, but do make sure you have a look at the "stickies" at the top of the forum, which will let you know about the current paperwork requirements etc

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hello to both Barrie and Linda. Hope you get the information you want from the forum and that you enjoy participating.
Just remember that Spain is not in a good place at the moment, and so some of the information we give you will be necessarily negative. It's nothing personal and we're not trying to keep people out, so it would be lovely if you could keep that in mind whilst reading posts.
There are plenty of threads about coming here with dogs, pet passports, cars and insurance. Not so many about starting a business, but there are some. Search for the key words and something will come up.


----------



## GUAPACHICA

*Hola (AGAIN)!*

Hi everyone,

I'm a 'false' newbie - having just returned after a very long and reluctant absence. 

Whilst gone - due to a variety of time-consuming personal 'stuff' to resolve, I managed to mislay my log-in name, password etc. so opted for new ones and re-registered! Frustratingly, I found I was, for an incredibly lengthy period, still unable to access the Forum as a Member, despite my having logged in - I was apparently being 'stalked' by an infuriating' extension file doc.' - which was 'blocked' by Windows, but which totally barred my way to all threads, regardless...! 

Finally, after seeking assistance throughout the 'Techie' Net, numerous 'antivirus' scans and 2 browser upgrades, I'd virtually given up hope of ever viewing this Forum as a Member again! Eventually, I was rescued, very thankfully, both by the Forum's Editor and the 'Help- line' team(muchisimas gracias)! 
So, having now followed their advice to change my Net browser from 'I.E 7' to 'Chrome', the horrible beast has actually been vanquished (it was an HTC mobile phone doc. file), and so here, at very long last, I am - again! I'm so very pleased to have made it, too...

Could I please suggest that there might be a new' Helpline' feature - for any other poor souls who find themselves in a similar position? Currently, access to such assistance is available only for Members once they're logged in, successfully - not much use if you're stuck out there in 'No-man's land', LOL!
In fact, I had to resort to sending personal emails to the Forum's contact address - and also replied to an email update sent from the Forum to its Members - I was, at least, registered as such! I'm incredibly grateful for the patience and long- suffering of the very kind persons concerned - thank you all!

BTW - I'm based in the far SW of Spain - having lived previously in the North. Hope to be posting often from now on - many thanks to Forum members who've posted regularly throughout the long period when I was browsing as a Guest. This Forum's always pertinent, informative - and usually very entertaining..! I'm now looking forward to contributing, in my turn ..!


----------



## jojo

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a 'false' newbie - having just returned after a very long and reluctant absence.
> 
> Whilst gone - due to a variety of time-consuming personal 'stuff' to resolve, I managed to mislay my log-in name, password etc. so opted for new ones and re-registered! Frustratingly, I found I was, for an incredibly lengthy period, still unable to access the Forum as a Member, despite my having logged in - I was apparently being 'stalked' by an infuriating' extension file doc.' - which was 'blocked' by Windows, but which totally barred my way to all threads, regardless...!
> 
> Finally, after seeking assistance throughout the 'Techie' Net, numerous 'antivirus' scans and 2 browser upgrades, I'd virtually given up hope of ever viewing this Forum as a Member again! Eventually, I was rescued, very thankfully, both by the Forum's Editor and the 'Help- line' team(muchisimas gracias)!
> So, having now followed their advice to change my Net browser from 'I.E 7' to 'Chrome', the horrible beast has actually been vanquished (it was an HTC mobile phone doc. file), and so here, at very long last, I am - again! I'm so very pleased to have made it, too...
> 
> Could I please suggest that there might be a new' Helpline' feature - for any other poor souls who find themselves in a similar position? Currently, access to such assistance is available only for Members once they're logged in, successfully - not much use if you're stuck out there in 'No-man's land', LOL!
> In fact, I had to resort to sending personal emails to the Forum's contact address - and also replied to an email update sent from the Forum to its Members - I was, at least, registered as such! I'm incredibly grateful for the patience and long- suffering of the very kind persons concerned - thank you all!
> 
> BTW - I'm based in the far SW of Spain - having lived previously in the North. Hope to be posting often from now on - many thanks to Forum members who've posted regularly throughout the long period when I was browsing as a Guest. This Forum's always pertinent, informative - and usually very entertaining..! I'm now looking forward to contributing, in my turn ..!



I'm glad that you've finally rejoined us :clap2::clap2: - who were you before??? I'll put forward your idea for a newbie helpline. 

jo xxx


----------



## MandieJ

*hello!*

Hello my name is Mandie, I am 23 and a social worker ( finishing up my Masters degree) planning to move to Spain to work and soak up some culture. 
My ma is an immigrant from Colombia, and I have traveled some in South America but my love of adventure was only amplified by that trip
I 
I have been interested in traveling the world and possibly living in Spain ( a dream I have had since I was little little)

Just wondering what it is I need to really prepare for :boxing: 

Buenas!


----------



## jojo

MandieJ said:


> Hello my name is Mandie, I am 23 and a social worker ( finishing up my Masters degree) planning to move to Spain to work and soak up some culture.
> My ma is an immigrant from Colombia, and I have traveled some in South America but my love of adventure was only amplified by that trip
> I
> I have been interested in traveling the world and possibly living in Spain ( a dream I have had since I was little little)
> 
> Just wondering what it is I need to really prepare for :boxing:
> 
> Buenas!


 hhhmmm, you need to prepare for mass unemployment and what seems to be a country on the edge of financial ruin. If you have employment where you are now, its probably a good idea to stay there for the time being

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

MandieJ said:


> Hello my name is Mandie, I am 23 and a social worker ( finishing up my Masters degree) planning to move to Spain to work and soak up some culture.
> My ma is an immigrant from Colombia, and I have traveled some in South America but my love of adventure was only amplified by that trip
> I
> I have been interested in traveling the world and possibly living in Spain ( a dream I have had since I was little little)
> 
> Just wondering what it is I need to really prepare for :boxing:
> 
> Buenas!


:welcome:

yes, as jojo said it's a bit tough workwise atm

the best thing you can do to start with is find out what sort of visa could get you here - maybe some kind of student visa?


----------



## Alcalaina

MandieJ said:


> Hello my name is Mandie, I am 23 and a social worker ( finishing up my Masters degree) planning to move to Spain to work and soak up some culture.
> My ma is an immigrant from Colombia, and I have traveled some in South America but my love of adventure was only amplified by that trip
> I
> I have been interested in traveling the world and possibly living in Spain ( a dream I have had since I was little little)
> 
> Just wondering what it is I need to really prepare for :boxing:
> 
> Buenas!


Jobs and residency visas being very hard to come by at the moment, you might want to consider some sort of volunteer scheme in order to "soak up the culture". 

For example Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Spain

Basically you get free board and lodging in exchange for 5 hours work a day. You can make a daisy-chain and move round the country, seeing new places and meeting new people. I have met quite a few young Americans doing this. You can stay up to 90 days on a tourist visa and you don't need a work permit.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Why is it that the majority of people who first post on this thread, and receive nothing but warm welcomes, rarely become regular posters?


----------



## GUAPACHICA

jojo said:


> I'm glad that you've finally rejoined us :clap2::clap2: - who were you before??? I'll put forward your idea for a newbie helpline.
> 
> jo xxx


Hi Jojo - thank you very much for your 'double clap' welcome here! Sorry for not responding before - have been busy catching up with so many threads! 

Well, a long time ago, I was here for a short while as 'Giritana' (mis-spelt, but I was new in Andalucia where I'd heard the term 'Guiri' for the first time - but had no idea how to write it correctly!).

In fact, once I'd re-registered on the forum,, with my new user- name and password - I then recalled my previously forgotten details, quite typically! But, I've chosen to stick with my new incarnation, regardless - somehow 'Guapachica' is so much more me, lol!!! 

So now, I'm really looking forward to joining in with the discussions and info. sharing - Spain's a fascinating,diverse and complex country - I love discovering new aspects and insights via this forum. I hope you and your family will be returning this Winter, as you hope - and that it's not nearly so cold as last year!

GCxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi Jojo - thank you very much for your 'double clap' welcome here! Sorry for not responding before - have been busy catching up with so many threads!
> 
> Well, a long time ago, I was here for a short while as 'Giritana' (mis-spelt, but I was new in Andalucia where I'd heard the term 'Guiri' for the first time - but had no idea how to write it correctly!).
> 
> In fact, once I'd re-registered on the forum,, with my new user- name and password - I then recalled my previously forgotten details, quite typically! But, I've chosen to stick with my new incarnation, regardless - somehow 'Guapachica' is so much more me, lol!!!
> 
> So now, I'm really looking forward to joining in with the discussions and info. sharing - Spain's a fascinating,diverse and complex country - I love discovering new aspects and insights via this forum. I hope you and your family will be returning this Winter, as you hope - and that it's not nearly so cold as last year!
> 
> GCxx


Look forward to reading your comments. Good to hear that you're enjoying Spain. I'd be interested to hear about your early experiences and impressions of Spain. Why not open a thread??!


----------



## annfoto

Hi,
My name is Ann and I have been living on our small hobby farm near Coín with my partner for 10 years since we took early retirement. 
This seems like a nice friendly forum with some interesting topics.


----------



## xabiaxica

annfoto said:


> Hi,
> My name is Ann and I have been living on our small hobby farm near Coín with my partner for 10 years since we took early retirement.
> This seems like a nice friendly forum with some interesting topics.


:welcome:

I see you've already been joining in - enjoy


----------



## Lolito

Hi All! 

Name is Jose and I am Spanish. Sorry to intrude!! lol! - After living in the UK for over 22 years, we (me and Mark) have moved back to Spain, we live in (or near) Gandia and I am hoping to get to know you all. Mark is English from Hull (no jokes please! lol!) and I am from Pamplona and that's where my family live, but we thought about living in Valencia as it is 'close' enough from them but not too close! 

We are at the moment relaxing and doing lots of beaching and gardening, but I am hoping to find a job soon enough as I can't really do 'nothing' all day long. If anyone is near Gandia/Oliva, feel free to PM and we can meet up. It is pretty difficult to make friends here when we don't really know anybody in the area. 

Kiss Kiss


----------



## lexynsuz

Greetings all, my wife and i have returned to spain and are living in Alhaurin el Grande now, We lived in Otivar and Motril in 2004 - 2006 but went back to the UK for our kids high school as he was struggling here. We still have our youngest with us now tho ( and he is going to go to high school here too)
Just wanting to say hi to you all and if any of you are in Alhaurin el Grande ( and i know there is a couple here) then give me a shout and we can meet up for a cuppy or beer or whatever you do....can use some info on the area, like where people go to mingle. We are not fluent in spanish but can get by and hold a conversation, mind you... we were very surprised at everyone replying to us in english, that NEVEr happened in Otivar lol


----------



## geedoubleyou

Hi all. I moved out to Spain for work from Edinburgh with my wife and two kids nearly a year ago but have only just stumbled across your forum (which seems excellent). We are living in Tudela, Navarra and (mostly) enjoying our new life in Spain very much. I´ll looking forward to checking in regularly.


----------



## naomieb

I don't know if this forum is still in use as there haven't been any posts in a while.

My name is Naomi and I have just moved to Alcala de Henares. I am going to be a masters student. I thought I would post on this site to see if there is anyone who felt the same way as me. I have moved over here alone and I love the area. But I am enormously homesick. I do not speak brilliant Spanish and I struggle in this area for hat reason. I do not want to go home, but I want home to come out here. 

Feel free to get in touch - would be nice to have a friend


----------



## keithevert01

Hi my name is Keith and I have moved to Javea recently with my partner Karen to try and live a more calmer life. Well that is the plan but as I will still work in UK during the week I will compress the lifestyle to the weekend. 
Our 1st week has been eventful but really h Happy with the positive feedback from all of the people. 
Karen is now learning Spanish so things can only get better. 
Would be nice to make new friends and learn what Javea and the surrounding area has to offer.


----------



## jojo

keithevert01 said:


> Hi my name is Keith and I have moved to Javea recently with my partner Karen to try and live a more calmer life. Well that is the plan but as I will still work in UK during the week I will compress the lifestyle to the weekend.
> Our 1st week has been eventful but really h Happy with the positive feedback from all of the people.
> Karen is now learning Spanish so things can only get better.
> Would be nice to make new friends and learn what Javea and the surrounding area has to offer.


 Well you've made a good start by becoming friends with xabiachica - she knows everyone and everything. But welcome to the forum

Jo xxxx


----------



## keithevert01

JoJo,

Thank you very much for the welcome!


----------



## Navas

Although I posted on another thread a couple of weeks ago, I am still very much a newbie here and would like to introduce myself 
We are hoping to retire to Spain in 2014 and I have an eye on the possibility of doing a little bit of English teaching to supplement our pensions. I am currently teaching in a primary school. We very much want to live in Andalucia as that's where my mother's family were orginally from. Although they were from northern Andalucia (Linares/Baeza/Ubeda), we have more or less ruled out that area as being to remote. We are currently looking at Archidona in the province of Malaga as a possible location and will be visiting for a couple of days at the end of this month. Having a Spanish mother means that my Spanish is reasonably OK, it's nowhere near as fluent as I'd like it to be. I think I'd need at least a few months to "tune in" properly! We have travelled around Andalucia enjoying reading this lively forum and hope to learn from those who have gone before and follow in their path. Greetings to all!

Sue


----------



## Navas

Although I posted on another thread a couple of weeks ago, I am still very much a newbie here and would like to introduce myself 
We are hoping to retire to Spain in 2014 and I have an eye on the possibility of doing a little bit of English teaching to supplement our pensions. I am currently teaching in a primary school. We very much want to live in Andalucia as that's where my mother's family were orginally from. Although they were from northern Andalucia (Linares/Baeza/Ubeda), we have more or less ruled out that area as being to remote. We are currently looking at Archidona in the province of Malaga as a possible location and will be visiting for a couple of days at the end of this month. Having a Spanish mother means that my Spanish is reasonably OK, it's nowhere near as fluent as I'd like it to be. I think I'd need at least a few months to "tune in" properly! We have travelled around Andalucia enjoying reading this lively forum and hope to learn from those who have gone before and follow in their path. Greetings to all!

Sue


----------



## xabiaxica

:welcome: - just in case I missed you the first time!


----------



## Glassact

Hi all....
First time on this forum....after giving up home n work in the uk,due to partners work in Spain.
I intend to fill a lot of my time making cards n painting glass,(both of which I've done for many years in the uk).....looking forward to taking life a little easier!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Glassact said:


> Hi all....
> First time on this forum....after giving up home n work in the uk,due to partners work in Spain.
> I intend to fill a lot of my time making cards n painting glass,(both of which I've done for many years in the uk).....looking forward to taking life a little easier!!


:welcome: to the forum

& welcome from another Javean - how long have you been here?


----------



## Navas

xabiachica said:


> :welcome: - just in case I missed you the first time!


Thanks xabiachica


----------



## Glassact

xabiachica said:


> :welcome: to the forum
> 
> & welcome from another Javean - how long have you been here?


Been here ten days....so still finding our feet!  currently experiencing the joys of putting flat pack stuff together!...not exactly my forte!!hehe!!!..


----------



## Alcalaina

Navas said:


> Although I posted on another thread a couple of weeks ago, I am still very much a newbie here and would like to introduce myself
> We are hoping to retire to Spain in 2014 and I have an eye on the possibility of doing a little bit of English teaching to supplement our pensions. I am currently teaching in a primary school. We very much want to live in Andalucia as that's where my mother's family were orginally from. Although they were from northern Andalucia (Linares/Baeza/Ubeda), we have more or less ruled out that area as being to remote. We are currently looking at Archidona in the province of Malaga as a possible location and will be visiting for a couple of days at the end of this month. Having a Spanish mother means that my Spanish is reasonably OK, it's nowhere near as fluent as I'd like it to be. I think I'd need at least a few months to "tune in" properly! We have travelled around Andalucia enjoying reading this lively forum and hope to learn from those who have gone before and follow in their path. Greetings to all!
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue, welcome! Does your mother have the Jaén dialect? You will find subtle differences in Málaga - all good fun. More info here: Andalusian Spanish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is a growing demand for English classes and particularly from native English speakers. With your teaching experience you will have a definite advantage. Would you consider getting a CELTA qualification?


----------



## Navas

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Sue, welcome! Does your mother have the Jaén dialect? You will find subtle differences in Málaga - all good fun. More info here: Andalusian Spanish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a growing demand for English classes and particularly from native English speakers. With your teaching experience you will have a definite advantage. Would you consider getting a CELTA qualification?


Hi Alcalaina, and thanks for the welcome  My mum doesn't really have any kind of accent any more as she's been in England since 1952. Even before that, her family had to leave Jaén during the Civil War and went to live in Navarra. I've been visiting Spain every year (with a gap of a few years when I was too poor to make the trip) since I was born, mostly to the north, where most of my family now are. It's only in the past 12 years that we've been going to Andalucia, and ever since, every time I return, the tug to return becomes greater. Every time I go back, I feel like I'm going home...

I'm still in two minds about the CELTA qualification. On the one hand, I've read there's a definite advantage to having it, but do I really need it? I know I can either do it here, in Cambridge, before I move to Spain or when I get there. There's a very intensive 4 week course in Cambridge that I know of. In Malaga, I've read they have the same course or you can do it part time over ten weeks. My daughter, who does have this qualification, has made a life for herself out of teaching English in Finland (though why anyone with Spanish blood in them would want to go and live in a cold, dark place like that, beats me!), so the cost of the qualification has paid for itself many times over. _She_ believes that with my experience I wouldn't need to do the course. Maybe I should start another thread elsewhere to get people's opinions on this.


----------



## RichTUK

Hi all, I'm Richard. Moved to Alicante from South Wales almost 3 weeks ago, been great here so far, even though some people laugh at me when I try to speak Spanish, but it's all good!!  . 

So my Spanish is pretty poor but their is a Spanish person in my apartment block that wants to learn English so we are going to do a little exchange and teach each other, being from Wales though, my English is pretty poor so God help the Spanish person.  

Does anyone know of any places around Alicante City centre, such as bars etc. that havs a fair amount of Brits, or Brits running them. I'm not looking to escape the Spanish language, I just thought it could be a good way to find some work a little quicker (which i know is very very unlikely but worth a try and I'm not trying to sound so naive) as only my girlfriend has a job at the moment so I'm looking to take some of the pressure off her.


----------



## bluerain

*Hello*

Hi I'm Pat and my partner is called Jackie we hope to move somewhere in the Costa del Sol in a year or so I am 50 and she is 37. We have decided to just go for it so has from today thats our goal. First step learn the language !


----------



## Francesca747

Hi Im Francesca, I live just outside Coin/Alhaurin with my 2 doggies. I lived in Spain many years ago on the Orgiva side and have to say I much prefer it over that way....Even in this backwater of the Costas I find the towns much too busy for me. But Im here now so Ill give it a whirl..

I am a candle maker and make all things (shabby chic) for the home, I do also teach English and Spanish . Dogs are my passion and have rescued many over the years, animal abuse of any kind I just cannot tolerate, although here we have to turn a blind eye I suppose because for those of us with passion for animals, the hideous things that go on here are too much to bare..

Look forward to posting more in the future and if anyone in the Coin/Alhaurin area is a doggie person too , get in touch maybe we can walk together xxx


----------



## jojo

Francesca747 said:


> Hi Im Francesca, I live just outside Coin/Alhaurin with my 2 doggies. I lived in Spain many years ago on the Orgiva side and have to say I much prefer it over that way....Even in this backwater of the Costas I find the towns much too busy for me. But Im here now so Ill give it a whirl..
> 
> I am a candle maker and make all things (shabby chic) for the home, I do also teach English and Spanish . Dogs are my passion and have rescued many over the years, animal abuse of any kind I just cannot tolerate, although here we have to turn a blind eye I suppose because for those of us with passion for animals, the hideous things that go on here are too much to bare..
> 
> Look forward to posting more in the future and if anyone in the Coin/Alhaurin area is a doggie person too , get in touch maybe we can walk together xxx


 Hiya, I used to live in that sort of area - firstly in Alhaurin de la Torre, then to El Romeral and then to La Alqueria, by Lauro golf. I had friends who lived in and around Coin, so knew it quite well. I liked it - not too busy, a town nearby if I needed it, not too far from the airport, campo or the costas

Jo xxxx


----------



## Francesca747

jojo said:


> Hiya, I used to live in that sort of area - firstly in Alhaurin de la Torre, then to El Romeral and then to La Alqueria, by Lauro golf. I had friends who lived in and around Coin, so knew it quite well. I liked it - not too busy, a town nearby if I needed it, not too far from the airport, campo or the costas
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hi Jo, Yes location wise for a small town and distance to the airport is not bad at all....apart from everytime I go into ALhaurin el Grande I get lost, which isnt the best, so I get frustrated and leave. I think after I turned 40 my eyesight went along with my sense of direction! also struggling at the minute to find good walks, hiking and that kind of thing which I miss doing everyday, but I heard of a place which Im going to try today, so there maybe light at the end of the tunnel! We live in hope


----------



## Elena_gr

*Living in Spain*

Hi to everyone,

I was born in Madrid, Spain. The I moved to UK, France, and other places, and now I move, I hope for the last time, to Seville.
I'm 28 years old, and I live with my boyfriend (40) years old. Is not only our age difference, but our culture. If Spain is different, Seville is like March. I do love this city, but sometimes I feel like a complete stranger. That never happen to me before, even if I've been living abroad for a long time.

But I hardly recommend to everyone to came and visit this crazy, happy and full of life city. 

Best whishes to all, and hapy thanksgiving


----------



## jojo

Elena_gr said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I was born in Madrid, Spain. The I moved to UK, France, and other places, and now I move, I hope for the last time, to Seville.
> I'm 28 years old, and I live with my boyfriend (40) years old. Is not only our age difference, but our culture. If Spain is different, Seville is like March. I do love this city, but sometimes I feel like a complete stranger. That never happen to me before, even if I've been living abroad for a long time.
> 
> But I hardly recommend to everyone to came and visit this crazy, happy and full of life city.
> 
> Best whishes to all, and hapy thanksgiving


 Welcome to the forum, I hope with your "international" experiences you can help to advise and of course if theres anything we can help you with then just ask!

Jo xxx


----------



## sparta300

hello, this is Darren and Suzanne, we have come on this site to see if there is any expats who can advice us on are move to spain, we are currently in the process of selling are house in England, we are looking to buy a house in southern spain we would wish to live near an expat community


----------



## jojo

sparta300 said:


> hello, this is Darren and Suzanne, we have come on this site to see if there is any expats who can advice us on are move to spain, we are currently in the process of selling are house in England, we are looking to buy a house in southern spain we would wish to live near an expat community


 Welcome to the forum. Before you buy anywhere in spain, you'd be better off renting for a few months, so that you get a feel for where you want to live, what you want and need. You'll also learn a few tips on how the spanish house buying process works

Jo xxx


----------



## Rosemary

*Me and him*

Well after lurking about for a long time, guess I should introduce myself properly. Barbara + him indoors + one
We are pushing towards retirement age but not there yet - quite! Moved here from UK in 2004. We have 12 yr old in tow. Our grand daughter who has lived with us since age of 2 as her Mum has health problems
He was a gardener but health problems meant he was going to have to give it up. I was senior manager with social services and (probably) heading towards an early grave! - hence the move

Having a child with us has helped us integrate (I think) much more easily. Emily was only 4 when we moved so we have had to put her through spanish schooling and that means quite a lot of 'forced' involvment in lots of things - not least the school system here
Although we moaned at the time, i really believe it made us get involved. School activites, birthday parties, out of school clubs etc etc. 
We live in a small town , inland, so little english spoken.
Having been here 8 years, in the same town, we have thought about moving south, to be warmer as we get cold winters here , but no decisioons made as yet
Love Spain, best thing we ever did, lessons learned and always willing to offer info to others based on our own experiences
Thats us folks !!


----------



## Guest

*New member*

Hello all - My name is Robert. After spending most of my then 55 years in San Francisco CA I began traveling throughout Europe (Britain, France, Spain, Belgium, Netherlands, Italy, & Switzerland) in a camper with my splendid animal companion Mickey. As I used to work doing video shoots in large groups in Spain (a voluntary non-paying "job"), I came to know many spaniards and now have many friends in many parts of Spain. Somewhere along the way I found I felt most at home here in Asturias.

And so, after almost 12 years of wandering about I met and married a lovely asturian woman earlier this year and am now in the process of renovating her 112 year old farmhouse nestled in a valley that is 3 or 4 kilometers from the coast... complete with the traditional "hórreo".

I'm also in the process of getting residency.

Interests: off-grid solutions, gardening, community, film, cooking, environmental activism, music, sustainability, and an eye on what we might leave future generations to met a planet we can't imagine right now.

I can say more about myself and my experiences here as time goes on.


----------



## xabiaxica

mysticsmick said:


> Hello all - My name is Robert. After spending most of my then 55 years in San Francisco CA I began traveling throughout Europe (Britain, France, Spain, Belgium, Netherlands, Italy, & Switzerland) in a camper with my splendid animal companion Mickey. As I used to work doing video shoots in large groups in Spain (a voluntary non-paying "job"), I came to know many spaniards and now have many friends in many parts of Spain. Somewhere along the way I found I felt most at home here in Asturias.
> 
> And so, after almost 12 years of wandering about I met and married a lovely asturian woman earlier this year and am now in the process of renovating her 112 year old farmhouse nestled in a valley that is 3 or 4 kilometers from the coast... complete with the traditional "hórreo".
> 
> I'm also in the process of getting residency.
> 
> Interests: off-grid solutions, gardening, community, film, cooking, environmental activism, music, sustainability, and an eye on what we might leave future generations to met a planet we can't imagine right now.
> 
> I can say more about myself and my experiences here as time goes on.


:welcome:


----------



## AlanS

Hi everyone and Happy New Year. 

I am Alan from Notts, my partner and I run our own accountancy business but hope to emigrate to Spain within a few years. I signed up on here to gauge feeling of those who have emigrated and to pick up on what is happening out there.  I gather there are tough times economically at the moment but hopefully that will turn around soon.

At the moment we are part way through the second year of learning Spanish which is fun. Only six or so years to go then ...

I am a keen golfer too so any tips of where to play and get good deals when we come over on holiday (usually go to costa del sol) would be appreciated!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

AlanS said:


> Hi everyone and Happy New Year.
> 
> I am Alan from Notts, my partner and I run our own accountancy business but hope to emigrate to Spain within a few years. I signed up on here to gauge feeling of those who have emigrated and to pick up on what is happening out there. I gather there are tough times economically at the moment but hopefully that will turn around soon.
> 
> At the moment we are part way through the second year of learning Spanish which is fun. Only six or so years to go then ...
> 
> I am a keen golfer too so any tips of where to play and get good deals when we come over on holiday (usually go to costa del sol) would be appreciated!


Hi Alan,
Most people will be dozing in front of the telly I expect after seeing in the new year yesterday, or perhaps there are some lucky ones who are able to stroll along the beach.
Anyway, welcome to the forum Spain's still a great place, although life is getting tough. As a newbie the success of a move will largely depend on whether you needed to work, and whether you have children/ and or other responsibilities.
In any case, please come and take long holidays in Spain in the years to come and make sure you spend, spend , spend 'cos Spain needs yer money!!


----------



## AlanS

Thanks PW. If it was up to me I would be there in an instant but please don't rely on my money bailing you all out  It will be a few years yet.

I hope to be able to work from home to some degree when I make the move by retaining some clients. I am mid forties so the kids are grown up now and can visit (if they must!).

It looks like an excellent site you have here, very helpful.


----------



## anarasia

*roommates*

Hello! I´m a 25 year old girl from Spain and I´m looking for someone with native language is English to share flat. I´m moving next and I´m interested in to find a flatmate (girl is possible) to live with in Madrid. I can find a flat according the preferences of both. I think no better way to improve language and share cultures!! I´m sure it can be a great experience . Please, write me for any dude.


----------



## Kimberley68

lane:Hello , we're moving in June .lane:
Getting quite excited now ! The milk of magnesia sky here is killing me 
Looking forward to a change of life , new friends and work.
Love to hear from anyone living around puerta Duquesa .


----------



## Kokori

Hello all, 

I have just moved to Gibraltar/Spain - I only arrived yesterday and am still in a Hotel. 
While I think I'd rather live in Spain, and have read the most recent threads about it, I realize that without speaking spanish it might be a challenge. 
Does anybody have experience with taking evening classes, and/or can recommend a school? 

I'm working as a QA engineer in the gambling industry, and my other interests include sewing, knitting and cooking. 

Looking forward to getting to know more people here!


----------



## AlanS

Kokori said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just moved to Gibraltar/Spain - I only arrived yesterday and am still in a Hotel.
> While I think I'd rather live in Spain, and have read the most recent threads about it, I realize that without speaking spanish it might be a challenge.


Hi Kokori, good luck with the move I wish you well. Go for it learning Spanish, I have had fun learning so far and it's not too difficult.

I would be interested to know how you get on so please keep us informed.


----------



## carmic

Hi all, 

I'm Chris and I've been lurking for a couple of months whilst considering a job offer in Mallorca. We have decided to take the plunge, so house in UK is up for sale, moving quotes being received, and I even found a home for my pet fish... 

I'm moving over with my Spanish wife and my 13 year old son who is looking forward to sailing in the Med rather than in a gravel pit. 

I've learned a lot from all of you having spent hours reading this forum, for which I thank you a lot. I now wish there was a fast forward button so that I could be in Mallorca now rather than April


----------



## Bessiedog1

Hi, I'm new to the site and likely to be bugging you asking questions. My OH and myself are moving to Spain before May to Xativa. Just got a house and now need to set up everything for the move. It almost feels like a bit of an anticlimax at present, after getting the house; I think because it seems such a daunting task. Still excited though! Made some headway today though. Know what to do to get dog a doggy 'passport'; have contacted someone who will take us and furniture and dog for cheaper cost than we thought; we have found 'Teletec' which we hope will get us TV, Broadband and Landline, although we are waiting to see if they cover our area; we have our NIE numbers sorted out; we have made a plan for closing down our life in UK. We have found a site that offers long term car rental (yrly) (has anyone else done this). There appear to be lots of offers at present as low as the equivalent of £1300 a year - seems too good to be true. I'm also living on the internet trying to pick up some of the language; I seem to be able to read the language more easily than picking it up through listening and my voice translator app seems to not understand anything I say in Spanish (lol). I wish I had a magic wand that would take us 6 months from now and we would be settling and have internet on, have learnt how to drive on the spanish side, have utilities on, are getting into a routine and loving it! Would love to hear from anyone who can offer advise.


----------



## xabiaxica

Bessiedog1 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site and likely to be bugging you asking questions. My OH and myself are moving to Spain before May to Xativa. Just got a house and now need to set up everything for the move. It almost feels like a bit of an anticlimax at present, after getting the house; I think because it seems such a daunting task. Still excited though! Made some headway today though. Know what to do to get dog a doggy 'passport'; have contacted someone who will take us and furniture and dog for cheaper cost than we thought; we have found 'Teletec' which we hope will get us TV, Broadband and Landline, although we are waiting to see if they cover our area; we have our NIE numbers sorted out; we have made a plan for closing down our life in UK. We have found a site that offers long term car rental (yrly) (has anyone else done this). There appear to be lots of offers at present as low as the equivalent of £1300 a year - seems too good to be true. I'm also living on the internet trying to pick up some of the language; I seem to be able to read the language more easily than picking it up through listening and my voice translator app seems to not understand anything I say in Spanish (lol). I wish I had a magic wand that would take us 6 months from now and we would be settling and have internet on, have learnt how to drive on the spanish side, have utilities on, are getting into a routine and loving it! Would love to hear from anyone who can offer advise.


:welcome:

wow!! you've managed to do so much already!!


have a look at the main 'Spain' advice page (just below La Tasca) & you'll find lots of threads there with lots of info - especially the _FAQs & useful info _one

have a read & then fire away with anything specific that you can't find the answer to


----------



## Angyles

Hello I'm new to the forum and new to Spain. My decision to move here was made when I had a mini mid life crisis that coincided with my impending 40th birthday. I saw, and applied for a job while on holiday, got it and the rest is a new chapter. I had 5 weeks to hand in my notice in the UK, pack up and move...I never realised I had so many shoes!
I was a young mum so my kids are grown up and are independent at the age of 20 and 22 and are in the UK working but thank god for low cost airlines and the internet.


----------



## Angyles

Hi I've been here 4 months and never spoke a word before I got here. You'll be amazed at how much you learn once your immersed. I don't profess to understand everything but it's getting easier. Sometimes I get tongue tied when I speak but people are so patient and I'm determined to learn a decent amount of Spanish which I'm told is half the battle


----------



## keithdeb

hi my name is keith and along with my wife Deb we plan to move to southern spain in about four years but have have seen a property we like in Aspe we would have an income of about 20000 euros to live on and would buy the property out right we would love to speak with any one who can advise us especially in the Alicante area, we plan to travel in Paril for a week so would consider a meet to discu things


----------



## thrax

Welcome to the forum. You will find a lot of advice here although it might not always be what you want to hear. If you are buying a house beware as there are many pitfalls. The best advice is to use an independant lawyer and not one recommended by the agent. Even if you don't require a mortgage my advice would be to get one as the bank will make absolutely certain there are no outstanding legal issues with the property. As you will only require a small loan you can pay it off after a couple of years safe in the knowledge that your home is legal!!!


----------



## GUAPACHICA

carmic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Chris and I've been lurking for a couple of months whilst considering a job offer in Mallorca. We have decided to take the plunge, so house in UK is up for sale, moving quotes being received, and I even found a home for my pet fish...
> 
> I'm moving over with my Spanish wife and my 13 year old son who is looking forward to sailing in the Med rather than in a gravel pit.
> 
> I've learned a lot from all of you having spent hours reading this forum, for which I thank you a lot. I now wish there was a fast forward button so that I could be in Mallorca now rather than April


Hey Carmic - how exciting! Good luck with your plans. I hope your house finds a buyer very soon! So, is your wife from Mallorca and do you have family there? I'd be interested to hear something about the languages in use there - can you and your son speak any Spanish or Catalan? Will he need to learn both at school?

Many years ago, as a young teacher, I accompanied a group of British Secondary school pupils to the SE coast of Mallorca, on a fortnight's holiday - but I fell in love with the idyllic countryside, especially that inland from Soller. The North coast around Formentor was also absolutely stunning! I haven't yet had the opportunity to revisit Mallorca - but it is on my 'to do' list…!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA

keithdeb said:


> hi my name is keith and along with my wife Deb we plan to move to southern spain in about four years but have have seen a property we like in Aspe we would have an income of about 20000 euros to live on and would buy the property out right we would love to speak with any one who can advise us especially in the Alicante area, we plan to travel in Paril for a week so would consider a meet to discu things


Hi - welcome from another Forum member. I don't know the region you've chosen, but I wish you luck with your forward planning.

However, I'm sure you'll have noted other threads here on which OPs have raised issues to do with Spanish property purchase. It seems that prices may still have further to fall, before this Crisis is done, so, given you won't be moving to Spain for another four years, mightn't it be an idea to visit Alicante and get to know it much better, before choosing to buy your future home? 

As many OPs within this forum have suggested, to other would -be expats in Spain, rental properties are widely available and relatively inexpensive just now, so you could test out your preferred location over an extended period, before making a final decision. That way, you'd have the opportunity to experience the area at different times of the year 
and to view a variety of properties, whilst waiting to see how the housing market behaves.

Of course, you may feel that you've already found your ideal property - but, IME, there are so many houses for sale, right now, that it'd be better to pinpoint your ideal location, first, based on first -hand experience, before identifying the ideal house to buy. 

Just my thoughts…

Saludos,
GC


----------



## carmic

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hey Carmic - how exciting! Good luck with your plans. I hope your house finds a buyer very soon! So, is your wife from Mallorca and do you have family there? I'd be interested to hear something about the languages in use there - can you and your son speak any Spanish or Catalan? Will he need to learn both at school?
> 
> Many years ago, as a young teacher, I accompanied a group of British Secondary school pupils to the SE coast of Mallorca, on a fortnight's holiday - but I fell in love with the idyllic countryside, especially that inland from Soller. The North coast around Formentor was also absolutely stunning! I haven't yet had the opportunity to revisit Mallorca - but it is on my 'to do' list&#133;!
> 
> Saludos,
> GC


Thanks GC

My wife is from Madrid, so it is Castellano all the way. It is Spain which is great, but not the Madrid that we know. So far everyone we have dealt with has been great and there have been no Mallorcin/Catalan issues

My son is going to go to an international school. At 13 it is just too late to think about moving education systems. He will learn a little Catalan there, but more emphasis will be on Spanish and English. Only a few more weeks and we will find out more though as we will move there before Easter


----------



## smiler1998

Hello Everyone
I am new on here but not to spain, well my story is that I met a lovely spanish girl whilst on holiday in 1992 and I was 16 so for some time we kept writing to each other and so I came to the conclusion of learning spanish.
Well in 1998 I decided to come over and give it a try here in Valencia and have been here ever since but the problem now is the lack of jobs and am thinking of going back to the uk to be a gas fitter again as here I am a telecoms tester and there is no work at all.


----------



## Susanita001

*A little introduction...*

I have been on before but a loooong time ago. We have been in Spain since 2001 - I think. In that time we have live in madrid, Gijon, and the wilds of Teruel where we are now settled. We have two kids - 8 and 5, and recently acquired a cocker puppy so are all set!
We have a language school as of five years now. I am half Spanish, hubby English.
So that is us! Thought I should write something as I often look but never post!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

smiler1998 said:


> Hello Everyone
> I am new on here but not to spain, well my story is that I met a lovely spanish girl whilst on holiday in 1992 and I was 16 so for some time we kept writing to each other and so I came to the conclusion of learning spanish.
> Well in 1998 I decided to come over and give it a try here in Valencia and have been here ever since but the problem now is the lack of jobs and am thinking of going back to the uk to be a gas fitter again as here I am a telecoms tester and there is no work at all.


I got married to a Spaniard in 1991, and here I still am.
If you went back to the UK what would your wife do?
Times are hard, aren't they?


----------



## smiler1998

Pesky Wesky said:


> I got married to a Spaniard in 1991, and here I still am.
> If you went back to the UK what would your wife do?
> Times are hard, aren't they?
> 
> 
> Well my idea is to go over first and try and see how it is over there and depending on that try to get them over as I also have 3 kids and to be truthful am not too keen on the move as I have lived as a spanish person for so long my children will find it strange.
> My wife is a pharmacist here in Valencia and that is also "chungo" as it is said here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

smiler1998 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got married to a Spaniard in 1991, and here I still am.
> If you went back to the UK what would your wife do?
> Times are hard, aren't they?
> 
> 
> Well my idea is to go over first and try and see how it is over there and depending on that try to get them over as I also have 3 kids and to be truthful am not too keen on the move as I have lived as a spanish person for so long my children will find it strange.
> My wife is a pharmacist here in Valencia and that is also "chungo" as it is said here.
> 
> 
> 
> A Pharmacist.
> In Valencia.
> Chungo indeed.
> Well I wonder how you'll find things in the UK job wise. How about looking in another area of Spain ie the north, before going to the UK?
> What type of work would you be looking for anyway?
Click to expand...


----------



## smiler1998

Pesky Wesky said:


> smiler1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Pharmacist.
> In Valencia.
> Chungo indeed.
> Well I wonder how you'll find things in the UK job wise. How about looking in another area of Spain ie the north, before going to the UK?
> What type of work would you be looking for anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Well a gas fitters job in the UK, I have been looking on the job market and there are offers around but I need to do a course to get my gas safety up to date and I also have a place to stay ( thanks to the family ).
> My wife isn`t very happy about the idea as we have a great life here at the moment but without a job we will won`t be able to pay the bills so I think we have to plan for everything.
> Since I have come over here I have lived as a normal spanish person would, at first the language was a big deal but after a year I got a job travelling all over spain and I know spain now from pi to pa as they say here ( only haven`t seen La coruña and Burgos ).
> Great country and fantastic people and you have to try El chuleton de avila, well food wise an even better country.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

smiler1998 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a gas fitters job in the UK, I have been looking on the job market and there are offers around but I need to do a course to get my gas safety up to date and I also have a place to stay ( thanks to the family ).
> My wife isn`t very happy about the idea as we have a great life here at the moment but without a job we will won`t be able to pay the bills so I think we have to plan for everything.
> Since I have come over here I have lived as a normal spanish person would, at first the language was a big deal but after a year I got a job travelling all over spain and I know spain now from pi to pa as they say here ( only haven`t seen La coruña and Burgos ).
> Great country and fantastic people and you have to try El chuleton de avila, well food wise an even better country.
> 
> 
> 
> I *have* tried chuleton de Avila! The meat from Avila is very well considered here in Madrid, but we get ours from a farm in Segovia.
> Burgos is one of my favourite places in Spain. We go there about twice year when we travel Madrid Bilbao to visit my husband's family. I think it must be a nice place to live as it's a city, but a very manageable size. However the winter's can be pretty extreme!
> I wouldn't be very enthused about going back to the UK to live, but still, man cannot live on Spanish air alone - and nor can his family!
Click to expand...


----------



## smiler1998

Pesky Wesky said:


> I *have* tried chuleton de Avila! The meat from Avila is very well considered here in Madrid, but we get ours from a farm in Segovia.
> Burgos is one of my favourite places in Spain. We go there about twice year when we travel Madrid Bilbao to visit my husband's family. I think it must be a nice place to live as it's a city, but a very manageable size. However the winter's can be pretty extreme!
> I wouldn't be very enthused about going back to the UK to live, but still, man cannot live on Spanish air alone - and nor can his family!


Bilbao is a great place to eat, we have friends in Vitoria and that is a lovely city with great food, we love the north of spain mainly because the food is great and it also has mountains. We feel it`s a great to get a away from the heat in august like most valencianos.
We got married at Cardona castle near manresa and from there we went to Logroño-Asturias-Santander-San sebastian-Vitoria and back to Valencia for our honeymoon ( we love to eat so we had a great time ).


----------



## ben7520

Hello,
I am Ben and looking to move to Spain! I am 25 and looking to set up an online company to help Brit's abroad!


----------



## jeffnikki

*hi*

hi
,my name is jeff,im 45 years old,vehicle mechanic, married to my wife nikki, and we have 3 children.we are looking to move to spain in the near future.we have joined this site to get some info about spain and job vacancies if any,and also hopefully to make new friends. lane:


----------



## Pazcat

Hey all,

I've been hanging around the whole forum for a bit being an Aussie who lives in Belgium but we had some news yesterday that will see us moving to Alicante so I figure putting in a formal hello is in order as I will most likely be participating and asking daft questions you have all heard before in the Spanish forum.
I will probably make a thread or two explaining further soon but for now just a quick hello. 

Cheers.

Paz.


----------



## xabiaxica

ben7520 said:


> Hello,
> I am Ben and looking to move to Spain! I am 25 and looking to set up an online company to help Brit's abroad!





jeffnikki said:


> hi
> ,my name is jeff,im 45 years old,vehicle mechanic, married to my wife nikki, and we have 3 children.we are looking to move to spain in the near future.we have joined this site to get some info about spain and job vacancies if any,and also hopefully to make new friends. lane:





Pazcat said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been hanging around the whole forum for a bit being an Aussie who lives in Belgium but we had some news yesterday that will see us moving to Alicante so I figure putting in a formal hello is in order as I will most likely be participating and asking daft questions you have all heard before in the Spanish forum.
> I will probably make a thread or two explaining further soon but for now just a quick hello.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Paz.


come & join us in the main part of the forum - have a read & ask away with any questions you have

Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad



:welcome:


----------



## Pazcat

Thanks for the welcome.

I'll make a thread shortlyish and hope to participate more often.


----------



## LojaChica

Hi All
Bought a property in Andalucía 10 years ago but I haven't lived in it yet!
Been living in Sydney Australia for the last 5 years and originally from the UK.
Moving to Spain in June with my Husband, 12 year old Daughter and 2 Australian Rescue Doggies.
Thanks for all the brilliant info and help on this site


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hi to all the new people who have joined recently.
Please contribute new threads or/ and post on existing ones. The more people contributing the better the site!


----------



## robsalter

Hi! we are Rob and Rosie, moving out on the 1st of may...exciting stuff!!!! i am a satellite installation engineer and rosie is a very good haridresser/colourist who loves her horse...he is coming too!


----------



## xabiaxica

robsalter said:


> Hi! we are Rob and Rosie, moving out on the 1st of may...exciting stuff!!!! i am a satellite installation engineer and rosie is a very good haridresser/colourist who loves her horse...he is coming too!


:welcome:


----------



## Melzy

Alcalaina said:


> Hi all, I'm known on here as Alcalaina because I live in a little town called Alcalá. My OH and I took early retirement in 2008 and moved to Spain so that we could have a relaxed and healthy lifestyle in a beautiful environment. So far so good ...
> 
> We don´t have any kids (hence we could afford to retire early ) but we have an elderly cat who came over from England with us, and has adapted well to to a life of lounging around doing nothing (as have I).
> 
> I spend my time painting, reading, cooking, exploring the area, writing my blog, and wasting time on the internet. There are very few English-speakers where we live; I learnt Spanish before we moved here and spend a fair amount of time keeping it up to scratch. I read Spanish newspapers and watch Spanish TV, which helps a lot. I also do translations of local history articles into English.
> 
> I like coming on this forum because you meet people with many different opinions, and there is nothing I enjoy more than a good "discussion"!


omgosh your cat had me thinking I was going insane from too much stress LOL


----------



## Melzy

Hola! My name is Melissa (aka Melzy), my partner and I moved to Barcelona 2 months ago. He is from Britain I am from America. We were living in the UK and decided to move to Spain where it was supposed to be warmer ha plus I had never been here so....here I am, trying not to be too much of a tourist. I speak fluent Spanish (parents are from Mexico) but its VERY rusty but at least I can communicate and its getting better  
We just moved from the beach area to the center of Barcelona yesterday to the El Born district so I am ready to get out and EXPLORE more of this gorgeous place! Oh and I love anything haunted so I must do one of these ghost tours! If anyone is interested let me know because my partner thinks its rubbish and I'm alone on this LOL 
Anyone live in Barcelona on here, I guess I should of asked that first? I also have ADD as well. ;-)
:ranger:


----------



## GUAPACHICA

robsalter said:


> Hi! we are Rob and Rosie, moving out on the 1st of may...exciting stuff!!!! i am a satellite installation engineer and rosie is a very good haridresser/colourist who loves her horse...he is coming too!


Hi - I'm temporarily back in the UK for family reasons, but hoping to get back to my adopted Andalucian home, very soon. You and your family must be almost packed up and ready to move, with only a few days to go, yeah? Of course, if you're like me, you'll still have quite a lot to do, lol!

Wishing you all, including your horse, an uneventful, stress-free journey to your new Spanish home in Murcia! When you've time, it'd be very interesting to have your thoughts on your new location and to hear how you're all settling in - you've chosen exactly the right month, weatherwise, with the whole, long, hot Spanish Summer in front of you!

_'Suerte'_, as our Spanish friends would say - and '_Bienvenido!'_ :fingerscrossed:

Saludos,
GC


----------



## NatK23

*Newbie!*

Hi there!

I'm Natalie and, for the moment, am typing this from an unusually sunny Scotland  My OH and I are seriously contemplating a move to Spain with our 3 children after a holiday over Easter to visit friends who already live there. 

We are in the very fortunate position of having a job offer for me and a business venture for my OH and are really just in the initial planning stages at the moment so we may still be here for some time depending on the rotten property market here.

I'm always happy to receive advice/pointers/referrals

Looking forward to chatting with everyone soon

Nat


----------



## thrax

Hi Nat,

Welcome to the forum!! You can get an enormous amount of good information from folk who live here although be warned, Spain is in a bit of a mess at the moment and sometimes people on here are very honest and may appear to be a bit negative. Don't take it the wrong way, they just want people to know what it is really like here for people who need to find work. It looks as though you may have that sorted and if so, Spain is still a wonderful place to live (and work if you have it). If you have any questions post questions as a new thread and sit back for the answers!!


----------



## lidgey

*newbie*

Hi, great site, after a separation and finally selling our house, I'm now have the funds to spend some time in Spain without the need to find work...I'm thinking one of the islands....maybe teneriffe??...still open to suggestions any advice will be gratefully received...
My names deighton..43 year old single man...with all my own hair and teeth...just!!!.
Thanks again.


----------



## jojo

lidgey said:


> Hi, great site, after a separation and finally selling our house, I'm now have the funds to spend some time in Spain without the need to find work...I'm thinking one of the islands....maybe teneriffe??...still open to suggestions any advice will be gratefully received...
> My names deighton..43 year old single man...with all my own hair and teeth...just!!!.
> Thanks again.


Welcome! Yes, this is a great site. Tenerife is a good choice, all year good weather. First thing you need to do is establish where you want to be, so maybe some fact finding trips?

Jo xxx


----------



## lidgey

Hi Jo...I've read loads from here, and also searchedthe net...but rather than a few holiday breaks, I'm going to come straight out for a min 3 months...can still be a tourist then...I'm thinking the south of the island...if anyone is already out there with some advice or knows of any apartments with pools near beaches and activities...look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## chezzielucy

hi everyone , my name is chez were are moving at the end of june to quesada,my hubby works offshore and our daughter will be going to spanish school ....
the forum is great and has answered many questions for us .....
thanks .....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

chezzielucy said:


> hi everyone , my name is chez were are moving at the end of june to quesada,my hubby works offshore and our daughter will be going to spanish school ....
> the forum is great and has answered many questions for us .....
> thanks .....


Hope that you'll post about the trials and tribulations of sending your daughter to a Spanish school. And of being a single mum for several weeks at a time. It would be interesting as I think there seem to be quite a few people leading a similar life to yours!


----------



## Spangle

Hi,

We, hubby and me. (Yep terrible English)  will be out soon house hunting. He's retiring in a few years, the brats have grown up and fled the nest, ok ones come back but it is TEMPORARY, :fingerscrossed: So it will just be two humans and two spaniels making the journey. 

Now slinks off to have a good nosey at things.


----------



## Stacey

Hey All,
I'm Stacy and have lived here in Javea for 9 years now. Have no desire to move away... (hope) this IS my forever home.


----------



## Cicero

*Cicero*

Hi, I'm a newbie, I'm known here as Cicero, not because I'm smart but because I admire my namesake who was !

I lived in Mijas costa near to Marbella for a couple of years before moving to Finland with my Finnish girlfriend (now ex wife) I've lived here for 20 years.

My main reason for joining this forum was because I want to learn as much as I can about Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, I plan to escape the dreadful and monotonous (enter the grammar police) Finnish winter, last winter (barely behind us) saw at least one metre of snow permanently piled up in my yard and required me to manually clear my 70 metre long drive on an almost daily basis.

You may ask the question "if you've lived there that long aren't you used to it" well yes, kind of but as I'm now retired those long Finnish winters have become very long indeed and difficult to handle especially with the dark days, often we have only 7-8 hours of daylight so I have decided to remove myself to a warmer environment for the first three months of 2014

I hope to be a useful addition to your online community but I'm not planning to become a permanent resident in G C though you never know ! 

I'm a retired professional chef so if you want to hit me with your culinary questions go right ahead, unfortunately I have yet to master the intricasies (bad spelling again, I know) of the female mind

I like old school rock and blues music and I'm basically stuck in the 70's, I also like travelling (recently had a great time in Nice and recommend it) steak and ale pie with the accent on the ale, I'm probably the only member of my family who still uses a push button cellphone, I'm computer illiterate and not at all bothered about it and my favorite drink is snakebite, I'm not a loony but possibly borderline, so now I've exposed myself to you all spiritually anyway I'll sign off Cicero (real name withheld )


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Cicero said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie, I'm known here as Cicero, not because I'm smart but because I admire my namesake who was !
> 
> I lived in Mijas costa near to Marbella for a couple of years before moving to Finland with my Finnish girlfriend (now ex wife) I've lived here for 20 years.
> 
> My main reason for joining this forum was because I want to learn as much as I can about Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, I plan to escape the dreadful and monotonous (enter the grammar police) Finnish winter, last winter (barely behind us) saw at least one metre of snow permanently piled up in my yard and required me to manually clear my 70 metre long drive on an almost daily basis.
> 
> You may ask the question "if you've lived there that long aren't you used to it" well yes, kind of but as I'm now retired those long Finnish winters have become very long indeed and difficult to handle especially with the dark days, often we have only 7-8 hours of daylight so I have decided to remove myself to a warmer environment for the first three months of 2014
> 
> I hope to be a useful addition to your online community but I'm not planning to become a permanent resident in G C though you never know !
> 
> I'm a retired professional chef so if you want to hit me with your culinary questions go right ahead, unfortunately I have yet to master the intricasies (bad spelling again, I know) of the female mind
> 
> I like old school rock and blues music and I'm basically stuck in the 70's, I also like travelling (recently had a great time in Nice and recommend it) steak and ale pie with the accent on the ale, I'm probably the only member of my family who still uses a push button cellphone, I'm computer illiterate and not at all bothered about it and my favorite drink is snakebite, I'm not a loony but possibly borderline, so now I've exposed myself to you all spiritually anyway I'll sign off Cicero (real name withheld )


Hope you find the forum a friendly and informative place. We're having a bit of soulsearching on another thread...

I can understand the need to get a bit of sun, and get away from snow and ice for a bit. 
Now maybe you have to think about what kind of thing are you looking for - a flat, a villa, on the beach, in the town, on the outskirts...
If you do a search you'll find some info.


----------



## Navas

Cicero said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie, I'm known here as Cicero, not because I'm smart but because I admire my namesake who was !
> 
> I lived in Mijas costa near to Marbella for a couple of years before moving to Finland with my Finnish girlfriend (now ex wife) I've lived here for 20 years.
> 
> My main reason for joining this forum was because I want to learn as much as I can about Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, I plan to escape the dreadful and monotonous (enter the grammar police) Finnish winter, last winter (barely behind us) saw at least one metre of snow permanently piled up in my yard and required me to manually clear my 70 metre long drive on an almost daily basis.
> 
> You may ask the question "if you've lived there that long aren't you used to it" well yes, kind of but as I'm now retired those long Finnish winters have become very long indeed and difficult to handle especially with the dark days, often we have only 7-8 hours of daylight so I have decided to remove myself to a warmer environment for the first three months of 2014
> 
> I hope to be a useful addition to your online community but I'm not planning to become a permanent resident in G C though you never know !
> 
> I'm a retired professional chef so if you want to hit me with your culinary questions go right ahead, unfortunately I have yet to master the intricasies (bad spelling again, I know) of the female mind
> 
> I like old school rock and blues music and I'm basically stuck in the 70's, I also like travelling (recently had a great time in Nice and recommend it) steak and ale pie with the accent on the ale, I'm probably the only member of my family who still uses a push button cellphone, I'm computer illiterate and not at all bothered about it and my favorite drink is snakebite, I'm not a loony but possibly borderline, so now I've exposed myself to you all spiritually anyway I'll sign off Cicero (real name withheld )


:wave: Welcome to the forum! My daughter has lived in Helsinki for about 7 or 8 years - she loves it so much she has even written songs about it! It's too cold and dark for my liking, so I can understand your desire to escape, if only for a short part of the year!


----------



## Cicero

Hi,yes indeed the winters here in Finland are not for the faint hearted, hence my desire to get some sun and warmth in the latter stages of winter, thanks for the welcome, Cicero.


----------



## Ann in La Palma

Hi all,
I'm Ann and I live in La Palma. You probably guessed that!
But just to add, that is the small island of La Palma, often called the Isla Bonita, in the Canary Islands. And not Las Palmas Gran Canaria or Palma de Mallorca. Although sometimes people do end up going to the wrong place,
I left the UK in 2002 with my partner and we run holidays in La Palma. We've been here over 11 years now and love it!
Anyway, I'll look forward to chatting to you good people. 
Ann


----------



## Joanne22

My name is Joanne (as you might notice!) and this September I'm relocating with my German fiancé, daughter and dog to barcelona. I'm originally from NYC and have caught the moving bug. We're hoping to set up a semi permanent home so our daughter can grow up somewhere familiar, keep school friends, etc.
I'm interested in meeting other parents (particularly of still baby-age) to swap info, chat and make friends.


----------



## Reneelovesgreen

Hello to all!!!

My name is Renee' and we (Husband, 12y Son, and our small dog) are moving this year to Mallorca. Next week we arrive to begin our journey.

My Husband can work anywhere, as long as there is internet connection, phone line, etc. My Son has been learning Spanish and German this past year. I have been learning German and now must learn Spanish. 

I am hoping that our Son loves it and will be happy with the move, as he has lived in Arizona, Florida and Germany so far. He makes friends quickly, loves school and soccer. Oh, and his iPad!!! hehe...

We have been living in Germany for over a year and I miss the sun, beach and garden. I am looking forward to growing our food, raising some chickens and taking long walks and swims. 

I have already learned much on this forum and look forward to learning more!!


----------



## balanceandbeauty

Hi Everyone!

My name is Rebecca also know as balanceandbeauty for the obvious reasons  and am new here! I am 25 years old and looking to start a new fun filled adventure! I am about to move to Barcelona in mid september to teach English as a second language. I currently live and am from ottawa, ontario Canada. I will be moving by myself and don`t have any connections in spain. Any and all help and or advice is always appreciated! i cant wait for this new chapter in my life and to get away from Canadian winters!


----------



## Tonis

I don't know how to use a forum.
What should I put in 'Title'
I have been here 2+ years. Tied by the needs of 9year old daughter now on school holiday.
Lonely; need people to talk to. 
Interested in science, live things, vegetarian food (very difficult in Spain).


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tonis said:


> I don't know how to use a forum.
> What should I put in 'Title'
> I have been here 2+ years. Tied by the needs of 9year old daughter now on school holiday.
> Lonely; need people to talk to.
> Interested in science, live things, vegetarian food (very difficult in Spain).


Depends what you want to know about or share with other members.

Looking for XXX
Interested inYYY
Difficulties in ZZZZZ

for example

If it's more chatty and not exactley about Spain post on La Tasca

If about Spain or life in Spain post on the Spain forum

Hope to read your posts soon


----------



## Tonis

If Cicero is your namesake, are you not known as Cicero because it is you name?



Cicero said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie, I'm known here as Cicero, not because I'm smart but because I admire my namesake who was !
> 
> I lived in Mijas costa near to Marbella for a couple of years before moving to Finland with my Finnish girlfriend (now ex wife) I've lived here for 20 years.
> 
> My main reason for joining this forum was because I want to learn as much as I can about Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, I plan to escape the dreadful and monotonous (enter the grammar police) Finnish winter, last winter (barely behind us) saw at least one metre of snow permanently piled up in my yard and required me to manually clear my 70 metre long drive on an almost daily basis.
> 
> You may ask the question "if you've lived there that long aren't you used to it" well yes, kind of but as I'm now retired those long Finnish winters have become very long indeed and difficult to handle especially with the dark days, often we have only 7-8 hours of daylight so I have decided to remove myself to a warmer environment for the first three months of 2014
> 
> I hope to be a useful addition to your online community but I'm not planning to become a permanent resident in G C though you never know !
> 
> I'm a retired professional chef so if you want to hit me with your culinary questions go right ahead, unfortunately I have yet to master the intricasies (bad spelling again, I know) of the female mind
> 
> I like old school rock and blues music and I'm basically stuck in the 70's, I also like travelling (recently had a great time in Nice and recommend it) steak and ale pie with the accent on the ale, I'm probably the only member of my family who still uses a push button cellphone, I'm computer illiterate and not at all bothered about it and my favorite drink is snakebite, I'm not a loony but possibly borderline, so now I've exposed myself to you all spiritually anyway I'll sign off Cicero (real name withheld )


----------



## Esperanza13

Hi everyone, I go by the name of Esperanza13. I just thought I would introduce myself as I'm a newbie here 

I'm currently living in Alicante city, I'm a translator and an English teacher. I'm from the UK originally and have spent 4 years on-and-off living/studying/working in Spain (2 years in Barcelona and the rest in Andalucia). I'm here in Spain primarily because of a love of the language and culture, but the weather helps as well. I arrived in Alicante 2 months ago, after being back in the UK for a while, and 'this time' the move is hopefully long-term. I joined the forum to enjoy some general chit-chat about life as an expat and also to receive help and advice about any issues that may crop up along the way. :ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica

Esperanza13 said:


> Hi everyone, I go by the name of Esperanza13. I just thought I would introduce myself as I'm a newbie here
> 
> I'm currently living in Alicante city, I'm a translator and an English teacher. I'm from the UK originally and have spent 4 years on-and-off living/studying/working in Spain (2 years in Barcelona and the rest in Andalucia). I'm here in Spain primarily because of a love of the language and culture, but the weather helps as well. I arrived in Alicante 2 months ago, after being back in the UK for a while, and 'this time' the move is hopefully long-term. I joined the forum to enjoy some general chit-chat about life as an expat and also to receive help and advice about any issues that may crop up along the way. :ranger:


:welcome:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Esperanza13 said:


> Hi everyone, I go by the name of Esperanza13. I just thought I would introduce myself as I'm a newbie here
> 
> I'm currently living in Alicante city, I'm a translator and an English teacher. I'm from the UK originally and have spent 4 years on-and-off living/studying/working in Spain (2 years in Barcelona and the rest in Andalucia). I'm here in Spain primarily because of a love of the language and culture, but the weather helps as well. I arrived in Alicante 2 months ago, after being back in the UK for a while, and 'this time' the move is hopefully long-term. I joined the forum to enjoy some general chit-chat about life as an expat and also to receive help and advice about any issues that may crop up along the way. :ranger:


Hi Esperanza13,
As a fellow teacher/ translator I'll be interested in reading your posts!
You may find this old thread interesting to flick through. It's long and rambling, but has its moments!!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------



## Esperanza13

Thanks Pesky Wesky. 

I'm newly qualified at both professions (was a Graphic Designer before) so I'll have a good read of that thread


----------



## baldilocks

Hi Esperanza and welcome

You are no doubt aware that getting into state schools as a teacher is difficult (oposiciones, etc and your qualifications would have to be homologated) so your best choice is with a private academy. The alternative (if you can find sufficient work in your area) is as a private tutor BUT and it is s big BUT you will have to register as self-employed (autonomo) which means that irrespective of whether you have a thousand assignments in a month or none at all, you will still have to pay at least €260 Social Security plus income tax and you will probably need to take out some form of third party insurance to protect yourself.


----------



## Esperanza13

Hi baldilocks thanks for the welcome. 

Yes I have heard about the difficulties getting into state schools, and to be honest it's out of the question for me at the moment anyway as I am CELTA qualified. The thought of doing a PGCE at the moment is not a good one after just finishing several years of study. I actually have a years contract with a private school starting in September which is extremely badly paid, but taking into account I am newly qualified I am swallowing it for the year just to get the experience under my belt. My long-term goal is to be autónomo as a translator but this will take some time to build up to taking into account the catch 22 of not having much experience as yet and the 260€ social security. I do seriously wonder how anyone in this country manages to get themself 'legally' established as self-employed!


----------



## sandjo

*newbie*

Hi all, we are sandjo ( stewart & joanne ) jo's is in her early 40s and i'm too near 60 for my own good. i'm retired from the fire service and jo is my full time assistant ( she assists me home after my social thirst quenching activities ). I still have my own teeth and head of hair, although my receeding hairline is making me resemble art garfunkle evey day.
we are looking to move to san pedro del pinatar as soon as we sell our house. we have decided to rent ( no interest in buying bricks n mortar again )
we love the area following several visits.
any advice on things to do or avoid, would be very welcome.
looking forward to your comments.


----------



## Issi

*Newbie*

Hi Everyone,
My name is Issi, I moved from Perth, Australia to make my home in Martos. Andalucía.
I studied in Madrid for 4.5 years 43 years ago! and retired last year from the Art and International auction world. 
I bought my home in January 2012 and have had 85% of the renovations completed, still finishing the balance, but it has been pretty painless.. fortunately!
I am very happy here, have wonderful neighbours, who have been most welcoming and kind. Although I haven't met any other English speakers!
Thank you all for your posts on the forum, I have learnt so much!
Are there any other Australians in this area?
Thank you
Issi


----------



## thrax

:welcome::welcome:

Enjoy your stay !!!!!


----------



## Issi

Thank you Thrax, I intend to be here forever so I hope it is a long stay!


----------



## baldilocks

Issi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My name is Issi, I moved from Perth, Australia to make my home in Martos. Andalucía.
> I studied in Madrid for 4.5 years 43 years ago! and retired last year from the Art and International auction world.
> I bought my home in January 2012 and have had 85% of the renovations completed, still finishing the balance, but it has been pretty painless.. fortunately!
> I am very happy here, have wonderful neighbours, who have been most welcoming and kind. Although I haven't met any other English speakers!
> Thank you all for your posts on the forum, I have learnt so much!
> Are there any other Australians in this area?
> Thank you
> Issi


There are one or two around here, but like the rest of us they don't particularly mix with other expats/immigrants.


----------



## Issi

Good to know, I don't mix with expats either as don't know any!! But have a wide circle of Spanish friends, so speak Spanish rather than English, however occasionally it would be nice to speak the mother tongue! 
I only asked as there was a tread asking if anyone was American which received a very healthy response!


----------



## madgie

Hi we are at the moment living in the U.K but have sold our house and are moving out to the Altea (hopefully) area of Spain end of September. We plan to rent and after reading many of the posts I am happy that we are doing the right thing. My husband works in Norway so we have no worries regarding him finding work, I left work time time ago as I have M.E. we feel the way of life over in Spain can only help us. We are looking forward to the move and are aware that things might take getting used to. But I am sure If I have any problems I might be able to clear things up with you folks its nice to have a chance to chat with people who have made the move and like it enough to have stayed.


----------



## GerryFox

*Hi I'm Gerry*

Hello All,

I'm Gerry, when out in Spain in the Fuente Alamo (Murcia) region.

Will be out again in last two weeks of August early Sept.

Mum lives is Spain & have been a more than regular visitor for many years.

Would relocate if finances allow ... he ho not this month ...

Interests photography / sailing (a bit rusty) / walking & generally having fun oh did I mention food ...

Would be interested in attending gatherings in the local area, so if you know of any ...

Cheers for now


----------



## Chloe Y.

*Going to live in Madrid soon!*

Hey! My name is Chloe, I got accepted to do my masters at IE (Instituto de Empresa) and I move to Spain mid September! I'm super excited but also a bit worried about living on my own in a country where I don't really know the language! Also I do not know where to live! Fill me in anyone? Any information could be helpful  

-Chloe


----------



## baldilocks

Chloe Y. said:


> Hey! My name is Chloe, I got accepted to do my masters at IE (Instituto de Empresa) and I move to Spain mid September! I'm super excited but also a bit worried about living on my own in a country where I don't really know the language! Also I do not know where to live! Fill me in anyone? Any information could be helpful
> 
> -Chloe


Tell us where you will be and we might be able to help you. Spain isn't super-huge but it is still pretty big country.


----------



## Chloe Y.

I will be living in Madrid!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Chloe Y. said:


> I will be living in Madrid!


Go to main Spain page, search this forum, advanced search, type in *Madrid *to search *titles only*.
Scroll down and you will see threads about where to live in Madrid with kids/ for young professionals/ etc etc, and that will give you a few ideas.
Also, when you go in to those threads, scroll down and you'll see links to more threads at the end of the page


----------



## LuisRotili

Hi everyone! My turn now.
My name is Luis. I´m a floral designer /SNIP/, an atelier based in Sitges, Barcelona. 
I love working with botanical material, creating with my hands and making everyday extraordinay! I am happy to be doing what I love for living but I am considering on moving to Marbella. Many factors have made me take the decision but now I´m stuck in a point of uncertainty and sadness. I think Marbella has both the urban feeling and the town atmosphere that I look for, but I´m not sure if the product/service I offer will be suitable for the south of Spain. /SNIP/ I don´t know what will be best, either finding a job at a flower retail store or opening my own business in that city. After all, it will be like starting over again... Where to rent a commercial store? I have received advise from some specialists, but I don´t always trust their words. I prefere to listen to real people talking sometimes.
So, that´s it for me by now. I´ll stay in contact.
Thank you very much for your kind help always,
Kind regards,
Luis.


----------



## Rach-mer

Hi everyone...
My name is Rachel I'm 28 and currently living in the northwest of England. I have a partner Darren 27 and daughter Gracie who is soon to be 8.

We've been toying with the idea of moving away for at least 4 years really! Our main reason is probably the weather we love the sunshine ☀, but also we are sick of the way things are in the UK! We want to give out daughter a better life and hope that our move to gran canaria may be the start.

At the moment I'm a self employed beauty therapist/nail tech working within a busy salon, my partner works as an engineering manufacturer for jaguar landrover. I will carry on my career in the beauty industry when we move as I love the work I do : )
We hope to be in gran canaria for Gracie to start school for the next year which is sept 2014 so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Annimac

Hiya everyone I am Annimac and my other half and myself are just about to rent our first house in the Badajoz area of Spain, at the moment we are going through the legalities process, we have both taken early retirement and are in our mid-fifties. The property is a Finca, with enough land for some critters, Can anyone tell me the best place to go buy building and decorating materials please ?
Cheers Anni


----------



## Alcalaina

Annimac said:


> Hiya everyone I am Annimac and my other half and myself are just about to rent our first house in the Badajoz area of Spain, at the moment we are going through the legalities process, we have both taken early retirement and are in our mid-fifties. The property is a Finca, with enough land for some critters, Can anyone tell me the best place to go buy building and decorating materials please ?
> Cheers Anni


Welcome Anni! :high5: Sounds like a great project, look forward to hearing how you progress with it.

If you want to avoid the big DIY chains like BricoDepot and Leroy Merlin just ask in your nearest bar where the local builders get their supplies. I was here two years before I discovered there was a builders' merchant just down the road, disguised as a cowshed.


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> Welcome Anni! :high5: Sounds like a great project, look forward to hearing how you progress with it.
> 
> If you want to avoid the big DIY chains like BricoDepot and Leroy Merlin just ask in your nearest bar where the local builders get their supplies. I was here two years before I discovered there was a builders' merchant just down the road, disguised as a cowshed.


Always try to support your local economy!


----------



## Annimac

Alcalaina said:


> Welcome Anni! :high5: Sounds like a great project, look forward to hearing how you progress with it.
> 
> If you want to avoid the big DIY chains like BricoDepot and Leroy Merlin just ask in your nearest bar where the local builders get their supplies. I was here two years before I discovered there was a builders' merchant just down the road, disguised as a cowshed.


Thanks.... should have thought that one for myself.. Duh.. Sunday head on. I have 10 million things going on in my head at the moment.. I am going to set up a daily blog with pics and vids well I will when I find out how to make a blogg page.. (I am so excited)


----------



## Kerry UK

Hi, I'm Kerry, currently living in the north west of England, but hoping to be living full time in Spain by Christmas. I am 57, no dependants, and took early retirement from the Civil Service a couple of years ago when they were cutting jobs and looking for volunteers to go - I think my hand was first to go up!

I have been taking advantage of the wealth of information and advice on here for the last few months, whilst waiting for a property to sell, and making plans for my move.

The property sale is now going through and, if all goes to plan, I should be coming over in November to look for a rental property. I would really like to live in Guardamar del Segura, so my plan is to stay there for a few weeks and look for a place to live. I won't be looking for work in Spain, I will be living on my works pension, supplemented by my savings, until I'm 66 when my state pension kicks in. I think I will need to take out private medical insurance, although I still need to phone up to see if I can get any cover on an S1, based on my past contributions, for the first couple of years.

So ... just thought it was time I introduced myself properly, after having picked your brains since May of this year!

Kerry x


----------



## Annimac

hello all, 
Well I am beginning to smell a rat !!!The owner of the property we are !!! supposed to be moving to seems to be avoiding answering some quite important questions... like the sewerage, water and recent Photographs.. all only need a quick yes or no and a sure I can post some pics.. The owner is English so I thought I would get straight answers.. Do I give up now and look for something else ? I am pretty peeved as I have already sold most of our stuff and given notice on our property here.... any advice folks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Annimac said:


> hello all,
> Well I am beginning to smell a rat !!!The owner of the property we are !!! supposed to be moving to seems to be avoiding answering some quite important questions... like the sewerage, water and recent Photographs.. all only need a quick yes or no and a sure I can post some pics.. The owner is English so I thought I would get straight answers.. Do I give up now and look for something else ? I am pretty peeved as I have already sold most of our stuff and given notice on our property here.... any advice folks


Haven't you seen the property you're going to?


----------



## thrax

Please tell us you are not thinking of moving into a property in Spain you haven't been to???


----------



## Annimac

we are going next week, but I need her to answer the questions before I waste my time and money. So no I wouldnt never move to or agree to go anywhere.. But I really cannot understand why she will not answer my questons... I am selling off my stuff anyway and we are moving maybe not there..


----------



## ozwizal

Hi! I'm based in Maryland, just outside of DC. After visiting Barcelona several times, I am looking at buying property there. If anyone's had good experiences and can recommend a local realtor, attorney and a loan officer, that would be terrific. thank you!


----------



## sunlover4

Hi I'm Catherine. Married with 2 children ( Age 15 and 19 months). Looking to buy a 2nd home in Spain in the coming months with the view to moving full time at some stage. We lived in Singapore a few years ago before being relocated back to UK with OH's job. He has also lived in the US for 4 years as a result of a work posting.


----------



## kimuyen

I joined this forum a few months ago but just came across this "Introduce Yourself..." thread just now. First and foremost, I want to thank you all of you who have taken the time to answer questions from newbees like myself. I have learned a ton and can honestly say the forum has saved us from making a few mistakes.

A bit about me... Known on this forum as "kimuyen", a Vietnamese name. Live in the Washington D.C. metro area in the US, am married to a Canadian who lives in the US, and we have a 4 y/o boy. We love to travel and our little boy will have been to 11 countries outside the US by November of this year. Since we have travelled around the globe a bit and both my husband and I have roots outside the US, the idea of living abroad comes quite naturally to us. After my husband got his Irish citizenship/passport, living in Europe long term becomes a possibility. We are in our 40's so no retirement for us yet. We are tired of the rat race, constant running but not necessarily going anywhere, mass violence (school shooting and such), politics, you name it, that we want to leave the US and live elsewhere. We don't think there is a "perfect" country that would resolve all the problems that we are running from but we do hope for a lower pace of life, warmer weather (biggie for me!), safety, great culture and food. We will be taking 1-2 years sabbatical to live in Europe/Spain to figure out what we want to do in the second half of our life. 

Hopefully by next May we will be somewhere in Europe before settling in Spain in July. Though I am excited with the planning and the next phase of our life, I also ponder what it will be like not to have a country to call home? My son holds American and Canadian passports but if we live in Europe and probably later in Asia, I wonder how he will identify himself? Will he have an "identity crisis" in that he will be more like a citizen of the world but may not feel affiliated with any particular country? Because of globalization, there are more and more children and young people who are exposed to lifestyles and cultures of different regions and countries. They travel around and work outside their home countries. This will be a subject for my research and if I am ambitious enough, a book maybe.


----------



## jojo

kimuyen said:


> I joined this forum a few months ago but just came across this "Introduce Yourself..." thread just now. First and foremost, I want to thank you all of you who have taken the time to answer questions from newbees like myself. I have learned a ton and can honestly say the forum has saved us from making a few mistakes.
> 
> A bit about me... Known on this forum as "kimuyen", a Vietnamese name. Live in the Washington D.C. metro area in the US, am married to a Canadian who lives in the US, and we have a 4 y/o boy. We love to travel and our little boy will have been to 11 countries outside the US by November of this year. Since we have travelled around the globe a bit and both my husband and I have roots outside the US, the idea of living abroad comes quite naturally to us. After my husband got his Irish citizenship/passport, living in Europe long term becomes a possibility. We are in our 40's so no retirement for us yet. We are tired of the rat race, constant running but not necessarily going anywhere, mass violence (school shooting and such), politics, you name it, that we want to leave the US and live elsewhere. We don't think there is a "perfect" country that would resolve all the problems that we are running from but we do hope for a lower pace of life, warmer weather (biggie for me!), safety, great culture and food. We will be taking 1-2 years sabbatical to live in Europe/Spain to figure out what we want to do in the second half of our life.
> 
> Hopefully by next May we will be somewhere in Europe before settling in Spain in July. Though I am excited with the planning and the next phase of our life, I also ponder what it will be like not to have a country to call home? My son holds American and Canadian passports but if we live in Europe and probably later in Asia, I wonder how he will identify himself? Will he have an "identity crisis" in that he will be more like a citizen of the world but may not feel affiliated with any particular country? Because of globalization, there are more and more children and young people who are exposed to lifestyles and cultures of different regions and countries. They travel around and work outside their home countries. This will be a subject for my research and if I am ambitious enough, a book maybe.


Well a belated welcome to the forum! 

Your son will become a global citizen and in my opinion, that will make him feel at home wherever he is. The world is a small place these days and I personally think that for those who can travel it confidently will prosper!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

kimuyen said:


> I joined this forum a few months ago but just came across this "Introduce Yourself..." thread just now. First and foremost, I want to thank you all of you who have taken the time to answer questions from newbees like myself. I have learned a ton and can honestly say the forum has saved us from making a few mistakes.
> 
> A bit about me... Known on this forum as "kimuyen", a Vietnamese name. Live in the Washington D.C. metro area in the US, am married to a Canadian who lives in the US, and we have a 4 y/o boy. We love to travel and our little boy will have been to 11 countries outside the US by November of this year. Since we have travelled around the globe a bit and both my husband and I have roots outside the US, the idea of living abroad comes quite naturally to us. After my husband got his Irish citizenship/passport, living in Europe long term becomes a possibility. We are in our 40's so no retirement for us yet. We are tired of the rat race, constant running but not necessarily going anywhere, mass violence (school shooting and such), politics, you name it, that we want to leave the US and live elsewhere. We don't think there is a "perfect" country that would resolve all the problems that we are running from but we do hope for a lower pace of life, warmer weather (biggie for me!), safety, great culture and food. We will be taking 1-2 years sabbatical to live in Europe/Spain to figure out what we want to do in the second half of our life.
> 
> Hopefully by next May we will be somewhere in Europe before settling in Spain in July. Though I am excited with the planning and the next phase of our life, I also ponder what it will be like not to have a country to call home? My son holds American and Canadian passports but if we live in Europe and probably later in Asia, I wonder how he will identify himself? Will he have an "identity crisis" in that he will be more like a citizen of the world but may not feel affiliated with any particular country? Because of globalization, there are more and more children and young people who are exposed to lifestyles and cultures of different regions and countries. They travel around and work outside their home countries. This will be a subject for my research and if I am ambitious enough, a book maybe.


Hi there!
I think the concept of home town and referring to a country as home is more important to some people than others, sometimes due to their upbringing and experience, but sometimes due to their character and personality, but it's an interesting area to research.
PS Probably trying to teach grandma to suck eggs here, but be sure to research all the possible visa problems and tax issues before planning on coming to Spain


----------



## Alcalaina

No reason why you can't call more than one country "home"! 

Amin Maalouf's book on identity is very good (he is half Lebanese, half French).


----------



## tbw

Hello everyone, I am an expat too


----------



## donz7

Hey everyone.

I'm Conor, a 25 year old living and working in Pamplona. Originally from Ireland and I have been here since January 2013.

Any others in this thread now living in Pamplona?


----------



## highseasgypsy

*Hello Everyone*

Hi there fellow expats!

I'm Michelle. I recently moved to the beautiful Costa Blanca area from Raleigh, North Carolina. I work offshore on a research ship working 5 week on / off rotations. My job allows me to live anywhere and I was so fed up with America, I basically rolled the dice and decided to move here by myself. I'm currently in Cumbre Del Sol, which is beautiful, but way too isolated and not ideal for being social. So I'm moving to Javea's Arenal mid-Nov and look forward to finally meeting some new people, getting involved with some volunteering projects, taking Spanish classes, as well as yoga and pilates. 

Reading some of the older posts on this site has been very helpful for me. I'm so glad I've found this site. If anyone has any recommendations for things to do in the Javea area, or know of any meet-up groups, please message me. Have a great day!


----------



## Jill Jackson

*Moving to Spain*

I am moving to Puerto Banus 14th November 2013, having secured a job in Gibraltar, so all will be strange, new and exciting, as my husband will be flying backwards and forwards for the short term.

I will be moving into our house at Christmas and I am looking forward to building an network of Expats, and if there are any hints/tips that I need to know would certainly be grateful for them, to include places to go other than the local bars!

I have many things to sort out, but the most important is looking for 'Doggy Daycare' for my Pug,Stanley, anywhere from Puerto Banus to Gibraltar, who will be joining me in January 2014 so any hints or tips in that area would be helpful!

I will be hiring a car for a couple of months but in the meantime will be looking to purchase a reliable second hand one that would get me to Gibraltar and back daily!

Here's to a happy future with the meeting of new friends!

Thank you

Jill


----------



## basbelle

Hello!
Well that was quite a read. I have to honestly say I sat and read through this entire thread, which with two small children bouncing on one's head is no small feat but hey, what else is there to do on a chilly fall Saturday in Ohio when both little ones have the sniffles? 
I have to warn you I can be a bit long winded but I will try to keep my introduction as short and sweet as possible. I have posted on this forum already and received wonderful advice which I am very thankful for. Now I will take the opportunity to officially introduce myself  
My name is Sabrina but I use the name basbelle for my two children Sebastian (2 yrs) & Isabelle (1yr) who are my life, along with their Father, my fiancé, soon to be husband Jeroen. (It is in fact thanks to the information on this forum that we decided to go ahead and make it official by getting married this June 21st before we headed over rather than wait for the "perfect time, perfect ceremony" like we were originally going to do) I am a first generation Argentine American and he is a Dutch citizen. Our children have dual citizenship, American and Dutch but were born here in the US in Miami when we lived there. I moved back up to Ohio to be near my small immediate family when my daughter was born since I was then outnumbered, haha. My fiancé is a 1st Engineer with Holland America Cruise Line and is away half (if not more) of the year, leaving me on my own a lot. That's actually how we met: I was able to join the cruise line thanks to my Associate Degree in Early Childhood Education to work with the children on the ship. I later became the ship's Librarian and in the year I was with them I was lucky enough to literally travel the globe by sea. I have circled Spain several times, visiting La Coruña, Getxo, Cadiz & Barcelona several times, Malaga only once but I loved all of it of course. It's in my blood after all since my paternal grandmother was born in Ourense. I do speak, read (both fluently) and write (with Spanish spellcheck who doesn't) in Spanish but my Argentine roots are evident in my speech. I'm also slowly but surely learning Dutch and took 7 years of French in school. 
Our move is happening in July 2014. As I mentioned in another thread I am interested in my children going to an International School because I would like to keep their English strong since that is the language their Father and I have in common and despite his prowess with language (his English is near impeccable) I don't believe even he would have the time with his line of work to get acclimated to the language enough to not be a little uncomfortable with his whole family rattling off in Spanish when he comes home. That isn't to say I don't want them to know Spanish fluently as well. And Dutch too. Haha you can see where an International School would be important for us! So for this reason I found the Xabia/Javea area to peak my interest (despite the heavy Valenciano influence there are two ISs there) namely a little town a few kilometers away to the East *Moraira* as our focal point. Obviously we're looking to rent first. My fiancé has his steady and lucrative employment and I will not be looking for any right away, I'm a stay at home Mom now and will be until they're not at home enough for me to need to work to keep myself busy (sane) so we have that going for us but I KNOW that because of this I will be looking to socialize. We don't know anyone there at all and even living in Miami was so lonely, it was very difficult while he was away, which was a lot. I love what I have found in this forum and plan to post and share as much as possible. This is a huge step for our small, young family and I know we will be able to use all the help we can get. Some of you have already been so helpful (more than you know, I've been reading quietly too) I could just send hugs to all of you. Instead I send likes in hopes that you know what you've written has touched me in some way and been some help 
Thanks for reading my little novel here, any chatting is welcome!


----------



## STS9

^ Great read basbelle. I used to live in the US for 10 years (Atlanta) and spent a lot of time in sunny Florida, especially the Ft. Lauderdale - Miami area. Florida gets a lot of bad rep but I never get tired of the heat, the rain and the sun.

I'm originally from Sweden but I have lived in several countries including Australia, the US and Malaysia. Currently I am living in Ourense, Spain and teaching English.


----------



## 0syasufi

*Expat SEEKING WORK*

Hi,

Expats looking for a new start will relocate for the right job. Manager / Business Analyst / QC Engineer and wife has relatives in Malaga. Any reasonably attractive position will be considered. 

Waiting to hear from you.

Ron


----------



## Agapito

*Well, Hello there*

Hello
So happy to meet such a great bunch of people. Let me introduce myself:
My love affair with Spain started around 1961 when, for £36 per person, I came to Benidorm with my parents for two weeks. It was here that I made the decision to return when I was old enough to support myself, and I arrived in Barcelona in 1969, fresh from University, to stay with an English friend who had lived in Spain since she was very young.
I adapted quickly to the Spanish culture and life – it was so exciting, even though it was still the Franco era. I remember vividly hearing the vigilante walking around the streets tapping his stick against the walls of the buildings to let everyone know he was in the area. Not everyone had a telephone at that time so if you needed help in any way, the vigilante was there to assist. I forgot the keys to my apartment one evening and as if by magic he produced the keys to my building so I didn’t have to wake up the frightening portera (English girls were not the flavour of the year). 
Now, at last, I find myself, together with hubby, in the very fortunate situation of buying a property in my beloved Spain for holidays. I love my country, I love living in the UK, but not in the winter.
You will obviously have worked out that I’m quite long in the tooth. All I will say is that when I reached 70 I decided to stick!
I have travelled extensively in Spain over many years, seeing the transition to democracy, working in the Basque region as well as Catalunya, but after very careful consideration we have chosen El Campello to spend the winter of our days. It is not the most beautiful place I know in Spain but for us it is the most convenient and practicable.
Do I have worries? –Yes. Where has the confidence of youth gone?


----------



## baldilocks

Agapito said:


> Hello
> So happy to meet such a great bunch of people. Let me introduce myself:
> My love affair with Spain started around 1961 when, for £36 per person, I came to Benidorm with my parents for two weeks. It was here that I made the decision to return when I was old enough to support myself, and I arrived in Barcelona in 1969, fresh from University, to stay with an English friend who had lived in Spain since she was very young.
> I adapted quickly to the Spanish culture and life – it was so exciting, even though it was still the Franco era. I remember vividly hearing the vigilante walking around the streets tapping his stick against the walls of the buildings to let everyone know he was in the area. Not everyone had a telephone at that time so if you needed help in any way, the vigilante was there to assist. I forgot the keys to my apartment one evening and as if by magic he produced the keys to my building so I didn’t have to wake up the frightening portera (English girls were not the flavour of the year).
> Now, at last, I find myself, together with hubby, in the very fortunate situation of buying a property in my beloved Spain for holidays. I love my country, I love living in the UK, but not in the winter.
> You will obviously have worked out that I’m quite long in the tooth. All I will say is that when I reached 70 I decided to stick!
> I have travelled extensively in Spain over many years, seeing the transition to democracy, working in the Basque region as well as Catalunya, but after very careful consideration we have chosen El Campello to spend the winter of our days. It is not the most beautiful place I know in Spain but for us it is the most convenient and practicable.
> Do I have worries? –Yes. Where has the confidence of youth gone?


Hi and welcome

There are a number/lot of us in your sort of age group. Most of us are quite content with our lot here in Spain. Worries - maybe what will be the next c*ck-up that our (UK) politicians will create. They seem to have the idea that we are a load of free-loaders getting our OAP (eventually, maybe for some) while they quite comfortably get their (largely unearned) pensions as MPs. Some of us now have very little in the way of ties to the UK (other than our pensions) so this is our new and future home and we love it here.


----------



## Agapito

Thank you for the welcome Baldilocks.

Enjoy your pension - you have earned it.

I suppose you have heard of the proposed 11% pay rise for politicians. The reason given is that if a head teacher or a doctor decides to become a member of parliament, then they would have to take a huge drop in salary.
Those for the rise say they don't want future MP's to come from modest backgrounds!
I despair sometimes!


----------



## Jerome74

*Hi, My names Jerome!!!!*
I´m currently living in Lanzarote, but originally from the midlands UK.

I´m 31, have a daughter of 6 and deal in property and pensions....

Interested in networking and making new friends via forums and social networks


----------



## xabiaxica

Jerome74 said:


> *Hi, My names Jerome!!!!*
> I´m currently living in Lanzarote, but originally from the midlands UK.
> 
> I´m 31, have a daughter of 6 and deal in property and pensions....
> 
> Interested in networking and making new friends via forums and social networks


:welcome:


----------



## Alcalaina

Jerome74 said:


> *Hi, My names Jerome!!!!*
> I´m currently living in Lanzarote, but originally from the midlands UK.
> 
> I´m 31, have a daughter of 6 and deal in property and pensions....
> 
> Interested in networking and making new friends via forums and social networks


You're in the right place then! 

Did you get any of those awful storms in Lanzarote this week?


----------



## Jerome74

The weather affected some of my Family in Guatiza but nothing too serious just some wind damage etc, looks as though we may be getting a bit of a Calima coming our way..... Not good for our Solar energy, but you know normally after it passes there´s hot weather en route!!!!


----------



## Jerome74

I understand your plight totally. I´m done with the UK and what it doesn´t have to offer. I opted for QROPS and transferred my private pension, which also enabled me to obtain a lump sum payment from it upfront. I successfully severed my ties with the UK this way and have never looked back!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_Goodsoup

Hello everyone, 

I'm Laura, I'm 26, originally from Redditch but now living in Manchester, and I will be moving out to Murcia on the 11th of January - so not quite an ex-pat yet, but still would like to be able to talk to people/get advice/get justified criticism, all of that. 

Basically, I'm going out there to teach English, I haven't got a job yet but have 6 interviews lined up for next month and plan to just otherwise physically go to the schools in person and talk to them. I'm qualified and have previous experience (I spent a year in Águilas, Murcia, teaching in a high school and 3 months in a primary school in Albacete), so am hoping, particularly with previous experience, to have at least a reasonably good chance of finding something. 
My Spanish level is currently about a B2, upper-intermediate, so I can generally get along fine, converse, get what I need, but I'm really eager to get it up. 

I chose Murcia because, well, it's a bit convoluted, but it's partially so my boyfriend can visit me. He's Murciano, from Águilas, but staying in England another year to get his English level up but visits Murcia at least four times a year so it's easier for us. On top of that, having lived in the region before, I've got a lot of friends there, a lot of people to help me and also my boyfriend's family (I will be living with his sister), so I feel like I have a better safety net. 

I only finished uni this year, I haven't got a house to sell, or a good career, so I don't feel like I'm throwing a lot away giving this a try. If it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out, I'll come back to England and be in the same place I was before (although hopefully with a slightly higher Spanish level), so I thought, why not take the chance now? 

Sorry, this was long, but it's an idea.


----------



## Navas

Good luck, Laura! It looks like you've thought this through carefully


----------



## jeffdavies.

Remember that Greece closes for the winter..


----------



## Emma01

*Forum newbie from Marbella*

Hi everyone, I have just joined this forum today. I am 29, I have been living in Marbella for 3 years, I love it, especially the weather. I am originally from south yorkshire, uk! I live here with my boyfriend and my dog. Not made many friends even after this long, well I have but the problem is people keep coming and going so you make a friend and they disappear. I am a member of the costa women website and I am attending their event here in Marbella next week so if anyone wants to go to that let me know. Also for those of you with facebook, you can connect with me there - (biggins100) 
I enjoy reading, reality tv, movies, working out, shopping, also I watch spanish tv which has helped me learn a lot of spanish so i do find myself addicted to telenovelas!  I love a good gossip and I don't really know what else to say, so I shall go and grab myself some dinner!


----------



## jojo

Emma01 said:


> Hi everyone, I have just joined this forum today. I am 29, I have been living in Marbella for 3 years, I love it, especially the weather. I am originally from south yorkshire, uk! I live here with my boyfriend and my dog. Not made many friends even after this long, well I have but the problem is people keep coming and going so you make a friend and they disappear. I am a member of the costa women website and I am attending their event here in Marbella next week so if anyone wants to go to that let me know. Also for those of you with facebook, you can connect with me there - (biggins100)
> I enjoy reading, reality tv, movies, working out, shopping, also I watch spanish tv which has helped me learn a lot of spanish so i do find myself addicted to telenovelas!  I love a good gossip and I don't really know what else to say, so I shall go and grab myself some dinner!


This might help you Emma http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...oking-friends-marbella.html?highlight=friends

Jo xxx


----------



## Emma01

jojo said:


> This might help you Emma
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you xx


----------



## Lynn R

*Asylum Seeker*

Hi

I've been living (happily) in Velez-Malaga, Andalucia for just over 7 years now - my partner and I decided we'd rather have an extra 10 years of freedom rather than piling up more money in the bank and accruing pensions we might not live to spend, so sold up everything in the UK, took the plunge and have never regretted it despite everything that's happened on the economic front.

Have been "lurking" on the forum for a few weeks and liking the fact that unlike some other places it actually seems possible to have civilised discussions about things and seems populated by people who have a genuine interest in and affection for Spain (warts and all), so went ahead and joined. I recognise a few of the members' names (as they may mine) so I hope they won't mind me joining in!


----------



## xabiaxica

Lynn R said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been living (happily) in Velez-Malaga, Andalucia for just over 7 years now - my partner and I decided we'd rather have an extra 10 years of freedom rather than piling up more money in the bank and accruing pensions we might not live to spend, so sold up everything in the UK, took the plunge and have never regretted it despite everything that's happened on the economic front.
> 
> Have been "lurking" on the forum for a few weeks and liking the fact that unlike some other places it actually seems possible to have civilised discussions about things and seems populated by people who have a genuine interest in and affection for Spain (warts and all), so went ahead and joined. I recognise a few of the members' names (as they may mine) so I hope they won't mind me joining in!


:welcome:


I'm in disguise


----------



## Lynn R

I know! But I won't let on.


----------



## norman port

Hola,

I'm a retired Englishman hoping to return to live in Alicante on a 5 months winter and /7 months summer arrangement. In my early thirties, I worked for a year in La Urbanization Raspeig, Campello after several years in Latin America.

I enjoy watching most sports but no longer participate. "Bridge" is now my favourite pastime and, given the opportunity, I'd be pleased to join a Bridge Club or local forum. .


----------



## gazboy

*Spain*

I have had a holiday home in Spain for 12 years and have bought another house in
April this year, I am considering living in Spain full time but need to know the pros n
cons of residency in Spain.

Thank you for accepting me to your forum.

Gazboy


----------



## xabiaxica

gazboy said:


> I have had a holiday home in Spain for 12 years and have bought another house in
> April this year, I am considering living in Spain full time but need to know the pros n
> cons of residency in Spain.
> 
> Thank you for accepting me to your forum.
> 
> Gazboy


:welcome:

settle down & have a read of recent threads & you'll find tons of info 


then feel free to ask away about anything else


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> settle down & have a read of recent threads & you'll find tons of info
> 
> 
> then feel free to ask away about anything else


and don't forget the FAQs


----------



## mirri

Hi my name is Milo I am originally from Panama, living and practicing dentistry in Madrid Spain after spending more than 8 years training in the USA Would like to help anyone having dental problems through this forum answering questions and advising expats without any personal interest at all.


----------



## izzzzythedog

Evening all

Looking to take the plunge within the next 6-12 months all going to plan , costa del sol will most likely be the place i call home given ive been there 30+ times although im very open to suggestion .

Presently trying to get a grasp of the language , not easy for a dyslexic lol

This site is more than i could ever hope for and i thank you in advance for all the time everyone has given already 

cheers 

adam


----------



## jojo

izzzzythedog said:


> Evening all
> 
> Looking to take the plunge within the next 6-12 months all going to plan , costa del sol will most likely be the place i call home given ive been there 30+ times although im very open to suggestion .
> 
> Presently trying to get a grasp of the language , not easy for a dyslexic lol
> 
> This site is more than i could ever hope for and i thank you in advance for all the time everyone has given already
> 
> cheers
> 
> adam


welcome Adam, have a "wander" round and then any questions, feel free to ask. We've all been where you are now and can hopefully assist you with a simple and smooth move lol!!!???? :fingerscrossed:

Jo xxxx


----------



## izzzzythedog

jojo said:


> welcome Adam, have a "wander" round and then any questions, feel free to ask. We've all been where you are now and can hopefully assist you with a simple and smooth move lol!!!???? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Jo xxxx


many thanks 

already surprised and indebted for the info ive already found :whoo:


----------



## anniemarie

*Martos looking to rent for holiday.*

Hello Everyone my name is Anne and I am looking to buy a house in Spain I will be 

going to view houses next week from Sunday 9th March for a week my husband 

and I will be looking in the Martos area does anyone on here have any useful tips on 

Martos or Alcala La Real area and does anyone have a house in the area for 

reasonable rent for the week there are two of us no pets non smokers.

Thank you for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## mooneycat

*hi Hola amigos*

My name is Joanna and I am a tutor....and living in County Down where the grass is so green,,,wonder why?!! I am full of high hopes about teaching and learning in Spain....a country I have travelled to as often as I can...I have worked in language schools before in Athens...am on the verge of a a big move but would appreciate any help and advice...my son is doing well at Uni and ...at last...I can do what I want to do..maybe... hopefully...wanna be a worker not a tourist...Thinking about applying to lots of English Language Teaching Schools and see what comes ...appreciate the forum and the advice and the friends....!


----------



## mathos88

*New Introduction*

Hi. I moved to Spain from the UK over seven years ago and went to Malaga University to study law. Now I'm practising in Marbella and am married to a local Spanish girl.

Thanks for creating such a great forum for us expats to get to know each other!


----------



## justinieniii

*¡Buenas!*

Hello All,

For some time now I've been considering to move to Spain: specifically Catalunya (Barcelona region perhaps). I'm curious to know more about cost of living, and if it's easy for a French citizen to make the transition. I speak Spanish fluently, albeit my dialect is more South American. I'm looking forward to interesting dialogues with you all! 

Saludos


----------



## Dave R J

Hi all we are Dave and Maureen we are in our early 60s and are retiring to Javea in June, can't wait.

Any advice ?


----------



## jojo

Dave R J said:


> Hi all we are Dave and Maureen we are in our early 60s and are retiring to Javea in June, can't wait.
> 
> Any advice ?


I'm sure there will be plenty of advice. My co mod, xabiachica lives there!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of advice. My co mod, xabiachica lives there!!!
> 
> Jo xxx





Dave R J said:


> Hi all we are Dave and Maureen we are in our early 60s and are retiring to Javea in June, can't wait.
> 
> Any advice ?



as jojo says - I live in Jávea - over 10 years now 

there are quite a lot of threads about Jávea, but if there's anything you want to know, start a thread & ask away!


----------



## airam13

Hi all! my name is Marie, I moved to Denia in December and still don't know anyone around and feeling a bit lost :-s . I'd love meet people around the area to have a coffee/chat or join in, in social activities.


----------



## jojo

airam13 said:


> Hi all! my name is Marie, I moved to Denia in December and still don't know anyone around and feeling a bit lost :-s . I'd love meet people around the area to have a coffee/chat or join in, in social activities.



Hi and welcome to the forum, I'm not sure who we have who is living over there, but I'm sure someone will know. 

How are you finding life in Spain - apart from feeling a bit lost???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

airam13 said:


> Hi all! my name is Marie, I moved to Denia in December and still don't know anyone around and feeling a bit lost :-s . I'd love meet people around the area to have a coffee/chat or join in, in social activities.


I'm just over the other side of Montgó - I don't get over your side very often due to work, but I do know that over this side there's a very active U3A & lots of other things to do


----------



## airam13

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, I'm not sure who we have who is living over there, but I'm sure someone will know.
> 
> How are you finding life in Spain - apart from feeling a bit lost???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, thanks for your welcome! sorry, I didn't mention I lived in Menorca before moving to Denia, my family moved to spain years ago and I've been coming and going, and I speak spanish so that is not a problem . I feel lost because where I live on the seafront is very quiet at this time of the year and it is difficult to meet new people. I'm planning on joining a gym and would like to do volunteer work at the hospital. I found a page called 'help of Denia' this evening and it sounds interesting.
Thanks again


----------



## airam13

xabiachica said:


> I'm just over the other side of Montgó - I don't get over your side very often due to work, but I do know that over this side there's a very active U3A & lots of other things to do


Thanks xabiachica! I looked it up and found a U3A page in Javea, which is very close indeed!


----------



## norman port

Compadre justinien, Davymo and airama - Welcome to your new home - you've chosen a great spot and if you do get bored there's always an evening in Benidorm. 

You will be welcome in "La Blanca", it has an awful lot to offer and perhaps the best climate in the world. 

I'm hoping to be there myself soon.

Best, normanport


----------



## Blake_n_Leo

Hello all, we are Blake & Leonie.

We are moving to Competa on the 1st of May. Driving down from London on the 28th of April. 

Renting a villa for 6 months which is all sorted. 

Looking forward to it and very excited.


----------



## baldilocks

Blake_n_Leo said:


> Hello all, we are Blake & Leonie.
> 
> We are moving to Competa on the 1st of May. Driving down from London on the 28th of April.
> 
> Renting a villa for 6 months which is all sorted.
> 
> Looking forward to it and very excited.


Hi and welcome

You are aware if you are actually staying there, that within 90 days you have to register as a resident and to do this you have to show proof of a regular income going into a Spanish bank account and/or capital also in a Spanish bank account PLUS proof of health-care provision. 

Depending on which foreigners' office (Notionally, they all have the same hymn-book but often sing to a different tune) you go to, the financial requirements vary but are usually in the order of €600 per person per month and/or capital of €6,000 per person. For the healthcare, if you are OAPs you can get a form S1 from Newcastle. You could get this valid for up to 2½ years if you were under retiring age but they stop issuing them from 1st April.

In addition, once you are "resident" (you are considered one anyway, whether you register or not) it will be illegal for you to drive, or keep, a UK registered vehicle on the road and you will have 90 days from the date you become resident (either voluntarily registered or deemed) to get it homologated (tested and re-registered on a Spanish number plate). During the period in which you can legally use it on the road it must also be "street-legal" in the UK (taxed, tested and insured and display a Vehicle Excise Licence)


----------



## norman port

Congratulatios and buena suerte.

Norman Port


----------



## norman port

Dear Lot's of Gold !!! Can you explain what you mean by "They stop issuing them by 1st April"

What form or document is being stopped please? I'm half way through a registration and very worried!

Many thanks.

Norman


----------



## baldilocks

norman port said:


> Dear Lot's of Gold !!! Can you explain what you mean by "They stop issuing them by 1st April"
> 
> What form or document is being stopped please? I'm half way through a registration and very worried!
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Norman


Form S1 for those who are not OAPs


----------



## norman port

Thanks for the info. I'm an OAP and assume my registration will be all right.

Norman Port


----------



## baldilocks

norman port said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm an OAP and assume my registration will be all right.
> 
> Norman Port


It should be. Make sure that all dependants who will be living with you are included in your request for a S1.


----------



## Blake_n_Leo

baldilocks said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> You are aware if you are actually staying there, that within 90 days you have to register as a resident and to do this you have to show proof of a regular income going into a Spanish bank account and/or capital also in a Spanish bank account PLUS proof of health-care provision.
> 
> Depending on which foreigners' office (Notionally, they all have the same hymn-book but often sing to a different tune) you go to, the financial requirements vary but are usually in the order of €600 per person per month and/or capital of €6,000 per person. For the healthcare, if you are OAPs you can get a form S1 from Newcastle. You could get this valid for up to 2½ years if you were under retiring age but they stop issuing them from 1st April.
> 
> In addition, once you are "resident" (you are considered one anyway, whether you register or not) it will be illegal for you to drive, or keep, a UK registered vehicle on the road and you will have 90 days from the date you become resident (either voluntarily registered or deemed) to get it homologated (tested and re-registered on a Spanish number plate). During the period in which you can legally use it on the road it must also be "street-legal" in the UK (taxed, tested and insured and display a Vehicle Excise Licence)


Thanks for the reply. 

Yes been reading up on all this. We have rented the villa in full for the 6 months. But after 2 months 3 weeks of being there we are leaving Spain for a 4 week holiday in France. Then returning to the villa for 2 months 3 weeks then back home to the u.k 

So by are thinking we are only in Spain under 90 days. Each visit


----------



## lisauk30

Hi, can anyone help me at all?

Myself and my husband would love to move to Mallorca. We are in the process of selling our house and loving with our inlaws. I am a lash technician and a beauty therapist by trade. My husband works in sales. We have a 2 year old girl and want to give her a better quality of life.
We have a bulk sum in the bank, that should allow us to move and settle for 7-9 months. 
I suppose the question I am really asking. Is how difficult is it out there with the language barrier, how difficult is it to find work and how well anyone has transitioned to the lifestyle. 
Hope you can help 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pesky Wesky

lisauk30 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me at all?
> 
> Myself and my husband would love to move to Mallorca. We are in the process of selling our house and loving with our inlaws. I am a lash technician and a beauty therapist by trade. My husband works in sales. We have a 2 year old girl and want to give her a better quality of life.
> We have a bulk sum in the bank, that should allow us to move and settle for 7-9 months.
> I suppose the question I am really asking. Is how difficult is it out there with the language barrier, how difficult is it to find work and how well anyone has transitioned to the lifestyle.
> Hope you can help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi there!
You should open a thread on the main Spain page.
The good news is that your daughter is the perfect age to make the move.
On the negative side is the fact that Mallorca operates under 2 languages so you'd be juggling three altogether with English and that unemployment in Mallorca is currently at around 22%, but did go down at the beginning of the year I believe!
EPA de Baleares 2014 Tasa-de-paro | datosmacro.com
It's not going to be easy to make a move, but let's see if anybody living there can give you advice


----------



## Teadrinker

Hola to everyone. I have just joined the forum and looking forward to reading past posts for some useful information, and spending some time at my place near Torrevieja. 
Peter.


----------



## jojo

Teadrinker said:


> Hola to everyone. I have just joined the forum and looking forward to reading past posts for some useful information, and spending some time at my place near Torrevieja.
> Peter.


Nice to meet you Peter, I've noticed you around and looking forward to your comments and questions

Jo xxx


----------



## prouk13

*Hi*

Hi
I'm Richard and i've just joined the forum but been living in spain for about a year now and have just opened a new bar in Benalmadena Pueblo.

Looking forward to giving and receiving lot of help and advice from everyone.

Rich


----------



## Pesky Wesky

prouk13 said:


> Hi
> I'm Richard and i've just joined the forum but been living in spain for about a year now and have just opened a new bar in Benalmadena Pueblo.
> 
> Looking forward to giving and receiving lot of help and advice from everyone.
> 
> Rich


Good luck with the business!
One thing that you could open a thread about is the paperwork etc that you had to do to open the bar


----------



## daniayre1980

*Hello and Help*

Hi,

Many thanks for welcoming us to this great community online service!

My name is Daniela and my husband and I plus 2 dogs are moving to spain june/july/august/sept this year!!!! I will be working in gibraltar and we are currently desperately searching for a longtime rent 20 to 30 mins commuting distance from gib such as San Roque or outside Tariffa. So if anyone knows any rural properties 2 bed in the countryside as love growing my own veg and as we are from remote scotland could not live in an urn=banisation or town!!!!

Thanks again and hope to see you out there.... have been enjoying your posts about life in spain and cannot wait!!!! thanks again xxxxxxx


----------



## Irishbartender

Hi All,

Have been here a few weeks, have opened a bar and have a nice place in Benalmadena, and thought it would be a good idea to link up with the expat community..... so here I am, looking forward to some good discussions and probably meeting a few of you over the coming months and years

regards

Joe


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Irishbartender said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been here a few weeks, have opened a bar and have a nice place in Benalmadena, and thought it would be a good idea to link up with the expat community..... so here I am, looking forward to some good discussions and probably meeting a few of you over the coming months and years
> 
> regards
> 
> Joe


You have competition - look at post 354! Or are you the same person???


----------



## BCCS

Hi all, 

Just joined the forum, but been living in Spain since early November. My better half and I work from home (internet businesses) so we can pretty much work from anywhere. Spain is the first of many places we intend to stay!

Looking forward to reading through the forums and chatting with you all!


----------



## baldilocks

BCCS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the forum, but been living in Spain since early November. My better half and I work from home (internet businesses) so we can pretty much work from anywhere. Spain is the first of many places we intend to stay!
> 
> Looking forward to reading through the forums and chatting with you all!


So you will already be complying with the requirements of living here then -Registering as a resident on the Foreigners' register, registering on the local padron, paying autonomo, etc. Had you already got healthcare insurance in order to get your registration? Once you have started paying your autonomo, you should become eligible for state healthcare anyway. Did you bring a UK or other nationality vehicle, if so then you will know that you have to have it re-registered in Spain together with any adjustments or modifications that may be required.


----------



## BCCS

baldilocks said:


> So you will already be complying with the requirements of living here then -Registering as a resident on the Foreigners' register, registering on the local padron, paying autonomo, etc. Had you already got healthcare insurance in order to get your registration? Once you have started paying your autonomo, you should become eligible for state healthcare anyway. Did you bring a UK or other nationality vehicle, if so then you will know that you have to have it re-registered in Spain together with any adjustments or modifications that may be required.


Such a welcoming forum. Yes it's all under control, thanks Baldilocks


----------



## logansdad

Hi
My partner and I are hoping to move to Spain sometime later this year. Our preferred location is Altea, Costa Blanca. We fell in love with Altea during a recent holiday and we're returning there next month to explore a little more and look at a few properties...The people who we're renting our hol property, have lived in Altea for 12 years, so we're hoping to 'pick their brains', too......


----------



## xabiaxica

logansdad said:


> Hi
> My partner and I are hoping to move to Spain sometime later this year. Our preferred location is Altea, Costa Blanca. We fell in love with Altea during a recent holiday and we're returning there next month to explore a little more and look at a few properties...The people who we're renting our hol property, have lived in Altea for 12 years, so we're hoping to 'pick their brains', too......





daniayre1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks for welcoming us to this great community online service!
> 
> My name is Daniela and my husband and I plus 2 dogs are moving to spain june/july/august/sept this year!!!! I will be working in gibraltar and we are currently desperately searching for a longtime rent 20 to 30 mins commuting distance from gib such as San Roque or outside Tariffa. So if anyone knows any rural properties 2 bed in the countryside as love growing my own veg and as we are from remote scotland could not live in an urn=banisation or town!!!!
> 
> Thanks again and hope to see you out there.... have been enjoying your posts about life in spain and cannot wait!!!! thanks again xxxxxxx





Irishbartender said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been here a few weeks, have opened a bar and have a nice place in Benalmadena, and thought it would be a good idea to link up with the expat community..... so here I am, looking forward to some good discussions and probably meeting a few of you over the coming months and years
> 
> regards
> 
> Joe





BCCS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the forum, but been living in Spain since early November. My better half and I work from home (internet businesses) so we can pretty much work from anywhere. Spain is the first of many places we intend to stay!
> 
> Looking forward to reading through the forums and chatting with you all!



:welcome:


----------



## baldilocks

BCCS said:


> Such a welcoming forum. Yes it's all under control, thanks Baldilocks


Just so you know - I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, but just list some of the things that need to be done, occasionally one gets the response "Oh Sh*t (or some other expletive) I didn't realise I had to do that!"


----------



## Pesky Wesky

BCCS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the forum, but been living in Spain since early November. My better half and I work from home (internet businesses) so we can pretty much work from anywhere. Spain is the first of many places we intend to stay!
> 
> Looking forward to reading through the forums and chatting with you all!


Lucky you two!
Where are you based atm?


----------



## BCCS

Pesky Wesky said:


> Lucky you two!
> Where are you based atm?


We're currently in Alicante, moving over to Cadiz later this year, before Milan next year


----------



## terry7352

*Looking in the Almeria region*

We are flying out to the Almeria region for a first time visit to the area. The middle of April. Can anyone suggest any areas to visit. Any good estate agents? anything that might be of help. We are not looking for an apartment. something about half hour inland A town house may be.

regards
Terry


----------



## baldilocks

terry7352 said:


> We are flying out to the Almeria region for a first time visit to the area. The middle of April. Can anyone suggest any areas to visit. Any good estate agents? anything that might be of help. We are not looking for an apartment. something about half hour inland A town house may be.
> 
> regards
> Terry


do you have absolutely *any* idea on what you are looking for?


----------



## jojo

baldilocks said:


> do you have absolutely *any* idea on what you are looking for?


Thats not the attitude Baldi lol!!!! 

Welcome to the forum, I guess what baldi is asking, is what are you wanting and looking to achieve in Spain. Do you have work waiting? Are you retired? Do you need to be near schools? Airports??

Jo xxx


----------



## terry7352

Thanks baldilocks and jojo,

We are looking for a town house in a village, but as we have never been before, 
it is just a scouting visit to see what the lay of the land is. 

Terry


----------



## Alcalaina

BCCS said:


> moving over to Cadiz later this year


 Good for you.

Is Ca'i no longer Spain's best-kept secret?


----------



## miguelp

Hi all,

W'are a Family living in Barcelona and we are searching for a au pair ¿what is the correct place for do this? ¿is this forum agree whit this?


----------



## xabiaxica

miguelp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> W'are a Family living in Barcelona and we are searching for a au pair ¿what is the correct place for do this? ¿is this forum agree whit this?


hi & :welcome:

it's not really the right place to look for an au pair - but why not join in a few discussions anyway


----------



## miguelp

xabiachica said:


> hi & :welcome:
> 
> it's not really the right place to look for an au pair - but why not join in a few discussions anyway


Searching in google for a forum about au pair's i come here 

probably in few time i'll use the forum (I Hope)


----------



## xabiaxica

miguelp said:


> Searching in google for a forum about au pair's i come here
> 
> probably in few time i'll use the forum (I Hope)



it's something we've discussed here, so that's probably why 

have you seen this ? Encuentra una familia o un au pair hoy mismo - Aupair World


----------



## Maureen47

Hi new to the forum , just bought our future Spanish home and really excited about the move , not sure how active the forum is but hoping to share our journey with folks who have done this already ;-)


----------



## xabiaxica

maureen47 said:


> Hi new to the forum , just bought our future Spanish home and really excited about the move , not sure how active the forum is but hoping to share our journey with folks who have done this already ;-)


:welcome:

take a look around - you'll find this forum to be pretty 'active' in more ways than one


----------



## Taryn.kimberly

Hello all 

I'm an Aussie that moved to Mallorca May last year for love.. Hoping to make some friends


----------



## jojo

Taryn.kimberly said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm an Aussie that moved to Mallorca May last year for love.. Hoping to make some friends


Hiya, how are you finding life in Mallorca??

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

maureen47 said:


> Hi new to the forum , just bought our future Spanish home and really excited about the move , not sure how active the forum is but hoping to share our journey with folks who have done this already ;-)


Active?
Today I think about 20 threads have been posted and about 70 -85 answers, so I think that's pretty active.


----------



## LojaChica

Taryn.kimberly said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm an Aussie that moved to Mallorca May last year for love.. Hoping to make some friends


I'm from OZ too

Here if you want to chat! :smile:


----------



## Alexnewhouse

*Hi All*

Hi All

Moving to Gran Canaria in one weeks time, excited, scared and nervous, think as I went out first to find a job and got one then came home to plan the move is even more scary as the planning gets too much!!!!!!
Searching the Internet tends to mash your brain lol. 
Just Looking forward to some Sun and a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## jojo

Alexnewhouse said:


> Hi All
> 
> Moving to Gran Canaria in one weeks time, excited, scared and nervous, think as I went out first to find a job and got one then came home to plan the move is even more scary as the planning gets too much!!!!!!
> Searching the Internet tends to mash your brain lol.
> Just Looking forward to some Sun and a healthy lifestyle.


Welcome to the forum, nice to "meet" you. You seem to be doing everything right so far - the work thing can be an issue, cos jobs are few and far between, but since you've nailed that one, the next step is to get there, find somewhere to live (??), register as a residencia/NIE with your employment contract and........ enjoy!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alexnewhouse

Hi JoJo

Thank you. I have even nailed the accommodation, pay my dues today for it, and even get the keys as soon as I land next Monday!!!!! Got my application form for my EX15 downloaded and ready to go to the police station, even got someone who speaks fluent Spanish to escort me there when I get there, think when I land next Monday I will heave a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## jojo

Alexnewhouse said:


> Hi JoJo
> 
> Thank you. I have even nailed the accommodation, pay my dues today for it, and even get the keys as soon as I land next Monday!!!!! Got my application form for my EX15 downloaded and ready to go to the police station, even got someone who speaks fluent Spanish to escort me there when I get there, think when I land next Monday I will heave a huge sigh of relief.



Smartypants lol!!!!

Seriously tho, its lovely to see things panning out - altho a top tip: Always expect the unexpected!!!!!!!!

Keep us posted, like I say, its lovely to see a positive story. Any questions or tips, just ask

Jo xxx


----------



## hannah 6963

*Fuengirola*

Hi all

Can anybody help me ? We are planning on going to see fuengirola for 6 days to see if we like the place and then are planning a move . 
We have emailed estate agents to have a look at property when we are there just wondering what parts you think are nice for us to stay we need somewhere where things are walking distance schools , shops etc we do not drive we also need to find our son who is 5 a school and my little boy is 1 so he won't be at school yet please let me no what we need to do as we have our eyes shut at the minute ?

I need as much information as possible please 
Thank you Hannah xxx


----------



## jojo

hannah 6963 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anybody help me ? We are planning on going to see fuengirola for 6 days to see if we like the place and then are planning a move .
> We have emailed estate agents to have a look at property when we are there just wondering what parts you think are nice for us to stay we need somewhere where things are walking distance schools , shops etc we do not drive we also need to find our son who is 5 a school and my little boy is 1 so he won't be at school yet please let me no what we need to do as we have our eyes shut at the minute ?
> 
> I need as much information as possible please
> Thank you Hannah xxx


Hi Hannah, welcome to the forum. The best thing you can do is do some fact finding missions. Fuengirola is quite large and has a few schools, so you need to decide which ones and where. there are also areas nearby which you might like too - I used to live in a place called Torremuelle, which is probably closer to Benalmadena, but I worked in Fuengirola as it was only a ten minute drive/bus ride (buses are very cheap) and there was a good train service between the two (trains cheap too). My children went to the international school in Torremuelle, which is good if children are older, or if you're planning to return to the UK - but they do cost money

Jo xxx


----------



## hannah 6963

Hi Jo 
We are open minded on where to live just as long as we find somewhere we can all be happy also my children will not be going private they are young so I need to find a good one they will enjoy iv heard belamadina is lovely too we have booked to stay in Fuengirola . 
But we can have a look around that area  I'm not really sure how to work this site yet but Iv read through a few things and it seems to really help people . 
What do you suggest I do if you could give me some advice xx


----------



## jojo

hannah 6963 said:


> Hi Jo
> We are open minded on where to live just as long as we find somewhere we can all be happy also my children will not be going private they are young so I need to find a good one they will enjoy iv heard belamadina is lovely too we have booked to stay in Fuengirola .
> But we can have a look around that area  I'm not really sure how to work this site yet but Iv read through a few things and it seems to really help people .
> What do you suggest I do if you could give me some advice xx


Keep playing around with the forum. There is so much information on here - as long as some silly stuff, but even that can give you an idea of what life is like in Spain. The bottom line tho, if you have kids is its pretty much the same as anywhere, you cook, you clean, you do the school run, the shopping...... its just in the summer, your washing dries quicker lol!!!

But have a look thru and then ask any questions you have. Someone will know the answer. 

What we did when we moved to spain was to work out what we needed. 

We needed good access to an airport, because my husband commuted for work, we needed to be close to a school, 
we needed to be close to shops/town - altho I drove.
We also had a business opportunity in Marbella, so that needed to be fairly close 

We wanted;

To be close to a beach, 
we wanted a swimming pool in the garden
We wanted to be close to other families.

With that information, we went onto google and looked for it all and closed in on one or two areas. We then visited them.

Its also worth knowing that agents in Spain arent good at e-mails and respond better if youre actually there and rent first, then you can be flexible if you dont get it right first time

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alexnewhouse said:


> Hi All
> 
> Moving to Gran Canaria in one weeks time, excited, scared and nervous, think as I went out first to find a job and got one then came home to plan the move is even more scary as the planning gets too much!!!!!!
> Searching the Internet tends to mash your brain lol.
> Just Looking forward to some Sun and a healthy lifestyle.


Hope it works out!


----------



## BeataGullberg

Hi everyone, 
My name is Beata, and this is my 4th year living in Spain (first 2 years in Galicia, Ourense, and then I moved to Madrid where I'm currently living). 
Nice to meet you, if anyone needs advice on restaurants etc in Ourense or Madrid, hit me up


----------



## caminokris

Hi all, my name is Kris, and I am contemplating a move to Spain. I am actually getting ready to walk the Camino de Santiago in the end of May this year, and next year looking into taking a TEFL class and also take a Spanish language.

I work a seasonal job in the US as a tax preparer in Florida from January to April, and want a change of venue for the rest of the year.

Kris


----------



## xabiaxica

BeataGullberg said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Beata, and this is my 4th year living in Spain (first 2 years in Galicia, Ourense, and then I moved to Madrid where I'm currently living).
> Nice to meet you, if anyone needs advice on restaurants etc in Ourense or Madrid, hit me up


:welcome:

I bet you have lots of experiences to share!


----------



## xabiaxica

caminokris said:


> Hi all, my name is Kris, and I am contemplating a move to Spain. I am actually getting ready to walk the Camino de Santiago in the end of May this year, and next year looking into taking a TEFL class and also take a Spanish language.
> 
> I work a seasonal job in the US as a tax preparer in Florida from January to April, and want a change of venue for the rest of the year.
> 
> Kris


:welcome:

that sounds like interesting 

what visa are you coming on?


----------



## Campbell Clan

Hi Everyone me my wife and 2 daughters are moving to Javea on 1st November, rental deposit is paid and the kids are registered for the Rainbow Nursery/ School, we cant wait ! were also coming back in July to sort out bank accounts,Mailbox etc if anyone would like to hook up sometime please drop us a msg


----------



## xabiaxica

Campbell Clan said:


> Hi Everyone me my wife and 2 daughters are moving to Javea on 1st November, rental deposit is paid and the kids are registered for the Rainbow Nursery/ School, we cant wait ! were also coming back in July to sort out bank accounts,Mailbox etc if anyone would like to hook up sometime please drop us a msg


:welcome:

when you arrive it will be almost exactly 11 years after I arrived in Jávea with my husband & 2 little girls


the girls aren't so little now - teenagers of 18 & nearly 15, both taller than me & at the local secondary school !!

if there's anything you want to know about Jávea give me a shout


----------



## Pesky Wesky

caminokris said:


> Hi all, my name is Kris, and I am contemplating a move to Spain. I am actually getting ready to walk the Camino de Santiago in the end of May this year, and next year looking into taking a TEFL class and also take a Spanish language.
> 
> I work a seasonal job in the US as a tax preparer in Florida from January to April, and want a change of venue for the rest of the year.
> 
> Kris


If you do a search for camino you'll find some threads on the Camino de Santiago including this one
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/146165-camino-de-santiago.html
As I said on the thread, the Camino was a positive experience, but for beautiful places to walk I think Spain has more to offer like 
La Pedriza near Madrid (scroll down for photos)
Parque Natural de la Pedriza, Manzanares el Real, Sierra de Madrid, Guadarrama, lugares con encanto

And along the coast of Asturias


----------



## kulkul

I hope everyone is well, I have lived in Spain for 19 years with my 2 grown up daughters and now i have a beatiful gran-daughter as well, our house is definately a female one ..lol I work as a freelance Virtual Assistant and grateful to say I am doing OK. . I always find these sorts of forums informative and friendly. And I hope to meet new friends.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## marianne22

Hi everyone, I've been living in Spain now for 15 years. My husband and I live about 40k from Barcelona now but in the past we lived in Bilbao, Extremadura and Madrid due to husband's job. 

Kris, I hope you enjoy the Camino. We have done most of the camino frances and also part of a camino in Italy.

Looking forward to making new friends on this friendly forum

marianne


----------



## Pesky Wesky

kulkul said:


> I hope everyone is well, I have lived in Spain for 19 years with my 2 grown up daughters and now i have a beatiful gran-daughter as well, our house is definately a female one ..lol I work as a freelance Virtual Assistant and grateful to say I am doing OK. . I always find these sorts of forums informative and friendly. And I hope to meet new friends.
> :fingerscrossed:





marianne22 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been living in Spain now for 15 years. My husband and I live about 40k from Barcelona now but in the past we lived in Bilbao, Extremadura and Madrid due to husband's job.
> 
> Kris, I hope you enjoy the Camino. We have done most of the camino frances and also part of a camino in Italy.
> 
> Looking forward to making new friends on this friendly forum
> 
> marianne


Hope you two stick around. As you've lived in different parts of Spain, and have been here for a good few years, I'm sure you've got lots to say 
Marianne. My husband's from Bilbao. I've never lived there, but as all his family is there we visit often. We met in Tarragona, not so far from Barcelona.


----------



## Campbell Clan

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> when you arrive it will be almost exactly 11 years after I arrived in Jávea with my husband & 2 little girls
> 
> 
> the girls aren't so little now - teenagers of 18 & nearly 15, both taller than me & at the local secondary school !!
> 
> if there's anything you want to know about Jávea give me a shout


Hi Xabiachica, i've read a lot of your posts on here and there doesn't seem to be an end to your helpful info, im sure i will be tapping into your knowledge on many an occasion , my girls will be 5 & nearly 2 when we move i can only hope they get out of the move what your girls have


----------



## baldilocks

Campbell Clan said:


> Hi Xabiachica, i've read a lot of your posts on here and there doesn't seem to be an end to your helpful info, im sure i will be tapping into your knowledge on many an occasion , my girls will be 5 & nearly 2 when we move i can only hope they get out of the move what your girls have


As always you only get out what you put in. We get many expats/immigrants who arrive on a whim and expect everything to be laid out for them almost like a "Welcome Pack". Unfortunately life just isn't like that. We all have different needs, desires, likes, etc and if one puts oneself into things and sets out with the idea of integrating into the local community by putting in, one can usually get out much more than one puts in.

Many of us fit in and more-or-less belong in the community in which we live but it is only because we have made the effort. The Spanish are, for the most part, warm and friendly and, to get the best out of interaction with them, then you will have to be open, warm, and friendly as well. You have the advantage of having young children and they will probably be your best ambassadors. 

Good luck and keep us informed about how you are doing, your experiences are helpful to those of us who have been here for some time and had different experiences and a guide for those who are yet to come.


----------



## martyn1970

*Buying in Aspe*

Hi

My name is Martyn.

I used to live in El Campello about 12 years ago, but work forced me back to the UK. I have been wanting to go back to Spain for a long time now and have finally found my ideal place in Aspe. Hoping to seal the deal next week!

I look forward to chatting with you all and sharing ideas and experiences.

Martyn


----------



## Teadrinker

Hi Martyn

Welcome back to Spain

Peter


----------



## jojo

martyn1970 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Martyn.
> 
> I used to live in El Campello about 12 years ago, but work forced me back to the UK. I have been wanting to go back to Spain for a long time now and have finally found my ideal place in Aspe. Hoping to seal the deal next week!
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you all and sharing ideas and experiences.
> 
> Martyn


We came back to the UK two years ago and hate it - I'm waiting for the day.........

Jo xxx


----------



## lynnba

*hello everyone*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


looking to change my life and come to spain. Professional with own house in UK but its becoming a bit of a chore,working to live or living to work!!looking for a quieter life where can meet new friends and just be happy, timescale within the next 18mths.I have a demanding nursing job so need to sort that first in the mean time looking to come out and see where I want to be, probably south x


----------



## SeñoraChang

Hi all,

I'm currently living in the UK, though I've lived in Spain before (around Murcia way) and looking to move back and settle soon - though thinking about Almeria, which I've always had a soft spot for.

Anyway it's been a long time since I was in Spain before (and different circumstances), so I'll probably have lots of questions to bother you with


----------



## lynnba

Im not sure how to find my way around this site . says I have a reply about welcome to Spain but cant find it.....sorry guys....please be patient with me.xxxx


----------



## jojo

LOL, have a play around Lynn, you'll get the hang of it. Its easy once you now how!!! 

.... and hi senoraChang - hopefully we'll be able to help you out, have a look around and see if theres any info already, but feel free to ask any questions

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica

lynnba said:


> Im not sure how to find my way around this site . says I have a reply about welcome to Spain but cant find it.....sorry guys....please be patient with me.xxxx


it just means that someone else has posted on this discussion thread - it might not be for you personally, since this is the 'welcome' thread


----------



## lynnba

thanks


----------



## photoshooter

*Considering retirement to Spain*

Hi all, my name is Ron, and I currently live in Kansas City, USA. I will be retiring in the next four years, and my wife and I have decided to leave the US and relocate somewhere to enjoy retirement (hopefully). 

I am seriously considering Spain, as long as I can figure out where I can afford to rent, as I am not really interested in buying a home at this time. 

Any helpful advice, please feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## brit_inSpain

Hi,

I'm a mid 20's British individual, looking for new friends in Marbella and/or Estepona


----------



## deefitz

Hi folks. We are Dee and Mike, a UK couple retiring next year and currently focussing on Spain as our ideal location.

We're completely undecided on any particular region at the moment and we're open to any recommendations to aid our research.


----------



## jojo

deefitz said:


> Hi folks. We are Dee and Mike, a UK couple retiring next year and currently focussing on Spain as our ideal location.
> 
> We're completely undecided on any particular region at the moment and we're open to any recommendations to aid our research.



Welcome to the forum. 

We have a few retirees onboard who will no doubt help you with "stuff". As for where to live, well I usually recommend that you write two lists. What you need (close to airport, close to town, close to hospital, public transport....) and what you want (in a town, in the country, near a beach, near other expats....)

Once you have a rough idea of those things, very often a play on google maps can help narrow things down, but if you have a look on the forum, I'm sure they'll be some familiar areas that may or may not appeal to you, just have a read. Once you get close, then you need to make a visit or two - just to see. 

Its a good idea to rent before buying, so that you get a good feel for any area and how things are in Spain.

Apart from that, take a look thru the forum and see if there are any questions we've already answered - we do get sidetracked a bit, so apologies for our chatting and nonsense lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## longhorn1265

Hello. My name is Mike and my wife and I are from Texas. I lived in Spain from 1973-1979 and it was among the happiest times of my life. I was career military for 25 years and have been to most of the free world countries and Spain/Portugal is still my favorite. I realize things won't be exactly the same in Spain as they were when I was there but living there still becons to me.....not so sure about my wife though. I would love to receive any comments or advise from current Spanish expats as to the problems of transition in the current political and economic climate. Thank you.


----------



## jojo

longhorn1265 said:


> Hello. My name is Mike and my wife and I are from Texas. I lived in Spain from 1973-1979 and it was among the happiest times of my life. I was career military for 25 years and have been to most of the free world countries and Spain/Portugal is still my favorite. I realize things won't be exactly the same in Spain as they were when I was there but living there still becons to me.....not so sure about my wife though. I would love to receive any comments or advise from current Spanish expats as to the problems of transition in the current political and economic climate. Thank you.




Hiya, well the current economic situation in Spain is bad. The "world wide recession" of 2008 hit spain hard and uncovered even more problems, which "they say" are being resolved!!??! But there is still mass unemployment, and lots of half built, deserted properties and falling house prices. Politics?? well they're always changing and squabbling, I dont get too involved in them. But if you have a look thru the forum, theres plenty of info about it all

So yes, its changed since you were last here without a doubt! Have you had a "play" with google maps and street view??? That'll get you up to speed a bit. Apart from that a holiday maybe??? That might give your wife some thoughts

Jo xxx


----------



## nicocee

Hi all,

I will be working in Madrid this summer. If you are from Madrid, or you know about traveling in Spain, please help me out. I don't know anything about Madrid so it would be very helpful to hear your general thoughts, advice, etc. about living, working, and traveling in Madrid and Spain in general. Thank you.


----------



## jojo

nicocee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be working in Madrid this summer. If you are from Madrid, or you know about traveling in Spain, please help me out. I don't know anything about Madrid so it would be very helpful to hear your general thoughts, advice, etc. about living, working, and traveling in Madrid and Spain in general. Thank you.


Good morning, we have a couple of regulars who live and work in Madrid, so they'll put you straight in no time.

Is it just a summer job you have??? What sort of work is it??? and are you on your own or do have family coming with you?? (I'm nosy arent I lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks

jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> We have a few retirees onboard who will no doubt help you with "stuff". As for where to live, well I usually recommend that you write two lists. What you need (close to airport, close to town, close to hospital, public transport....) and what you want (in a town, in the country, near a beach, near other expats....)
> 
> Once you have a rough idea of those things, very often a play on google maps can help narrow things down, but if you have a look on the forum, I'm sure they'll be some familiar areas that may or may not appeal to you, just have a read. Once you get close, then you need to make a visit or two - just to see.
> 
> Its a good idea to rent before buying, so that you get a good feel for any area and how things are in Spain.
> 
> Apart from that, take a look thru the forum and see if there are any questions we've already answered - we do get sidetracked a bit, so apologies for our chatting and nonsense lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Unfortunately Jo missed the most important list - the things you DON'T want. Also you need to identify the climate you prefer since this can vary between very hot in summer and very cold in winter, very dry, frequently raining, etc and can depend on altitude as much as on latitude. You will also need to take into account allergies - for example, if you have pollen allergies you won't want to be near here with its millions (literally) of olive trees that flower over a period of six to eight weeks or more and have sent many expats back to where they came from.


----------



## xabiaxica

longhorn1265 said:


> Hello. My name is Mike and my wife and I are from Texas. I lived in Spain from 1973-1979 and it was among the happiest times of my life. I was career military for 25 years and have been to most of the free world countries and Spain/Portugal is still my favorite. I realize things won't be exactly the same in Spain as they were when I was there but living there still becons to me.....not so sure about my wife though. I would love to receive any comments or advise from current Spanish expats as to the problems of transition in the current political and economic climate. Thank you.





jojo said:


> Hiya, well the current economic situation in Spain is bad. The "world wide recession" of 2008 hit spain hard and uncovered even more problems, which "they say" are being resolved!!??! But there is still mass unemployment, and lots of half built, deserted properties and falling house prices. Politics?? well they're always changing and squabbling, I dont get too involved in them. But if you have a look thru the forum, theres plenty of info about it all
> 
> So yes, its changed since you were last here without a doubt! Have you had a "play" with google maps and street view??? That'll get you up to speed a bit. Apart from that a holiday maybe??? That might give your wife some thoughts
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, all of that

but the most important is which visa (if any) you can qualify for

there's info on visas in the *FAQs & useful info* sticky thread - though the best & only definitive info would be your nearest Spanish Consulate which is where you need to apply


----------



## Pesky Wesky

nicocee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be working in Madrid this summer. If you are from Madrid, or you know about traveling in Spain, please help me out. I don't know anything about Madrid so it would be very helpful to hear your general thoughts, advice, etc. about living, working, and traveling in Madrid and Spain in general. Thank you.


Well, get ready for full on heat in the city of Madrid in July, although depending on where you're from in the US it may be a breeze for you.
Best thing is to open a new thread and ask a specific question or look around the forum to pick up general info. Here's something to help you on your way
Renting in Madrid
LingoBongo - private classes, language exchanges, teaching jobs, cv sender and social events in Madrid - Clases y intercambios de idiomas en Madrid
Servicio Municipal de Alquiler - Portal EMVS. Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda y Suelo de Madrid.
Places near Madrid
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/82772-cooling-down-madrid.html
Other places in Spain
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/59893-northern-spain.html#post382748


----------



## Blimper

Hoping to move from uk to spain in the near future and in the meantime make some contacts there
Regards Blimper


----------



## xabiaxica

Blimper said:


> Hoping to move from uk to spain in the near future and in the meantime make some contacts there
> Regards Blimper


:welcome:

tell us more!

when & where would be a good start


----------



## nicocee

jojo said:


> Good morning, we have a couple of regulars who live and work in Madrid, so they'll put you straight in no time.
> 
> Is it just a summer job you have??? What sort of work is it??? and are you on your own or do have family coming with you?? (I'm nosy arent I lol)
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you Jojo, yes it's a summer job at an international law firm in Madrid. I will be on my own, but I will be connected with a couple of friends of friends who are either working or going to school in Madrid. I'm very excited.


----------



## norman port

So you should be !! - Viva and enjoy the tapas - best part of the day. Buena suerte, Norman


----------



## Sunpenny

*Just arrived!*

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty sure I posted on the forum a while back, but can't trust my memory, lol! Anyway, I have now actually moved to Spain, yaay! I'm near Oliva, and just finding my way around. Got my Residency Certificate and now have to have the NIE stamped by the Policia in Gandia; tried four times so far - first two times I couldn't find parking anywhere near (I have mobility issues), third time went armed with my son in law to double park somewhere and wait for me but got intimidated by the police checking parking everywhere, fourth time took a taxi, only to find they weren't doing NIE that day - I have to go back Tuesday. lol! So, FIFTH TIME LUCKY I hope.

Not really sure what to say about myself that might interest anyone ... love boats and sailing, am ex-Rhodesian forces, brought up all over Central and Southern Africa. Been a writer of one kind or another all my life; worked in film and TV for over 25 years, took up publishing 7 years ago on moving back to the UK, and here I am now, opening the next chapter of my life adventure!

Oh, I'm 55 until next month. Any other questions, you'll have to ask. lol!

Nice to be here! Hello! :yo:


----------



## jojo

Sunpenny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm pretty sure I posted on the forum a while back, but can't trust my memory, lol! Anyway, I have now actually moved to Spain, yaay! I'm near Oliva, and just finding my way around. Got my Residency Certificate and now have to have the NIE stamped by the Policia in Gandia; tried four times so far - first two times I couldn't find parking anywhere near (I have mobility issues), third time went armed with my son in law to double park somewhere and wait for me but got intimidated by the police checking parking everywhere, fourth time took a taxi, only to find they weren't doing NIE that day - I have to go back Tuesday. lol! So, FIFTH TIME LUCKY I hope.
> 
> Not really sure what to say about myself that might interest anyone ... love boats and sailing, am ex-Rhodesian forces, brought up all over Central and Southern Africa. Been a writer of one kind or another all my life; worked in film and TV for over 25 years, took up publishing 7 years ago on moving back to the UK, and here I am now, opening the next chapter of my life adventure!
> 
> Oh, I'm 55 until next month. Any other questions, you'll have to ask. lol!
> 
> Nice to be here! Hello! :yo:


Lovely to meet you. So you're a retiree!! Yes, parking can be a trial - in most towns, public transport maybe?????

Have a nose thru the posts and see if you can add anything or indeed ask anything

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Sunpenny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm pretty sure I posted on the forum a while back, but can't trust my memory, lol! Anyway, I have now actually moved to Spain, yaay! I'm near Oliva, and just finding my way around. Got my Residency Certificate and now have to have the NIE stamped by the Policia in Gandia; tried four times so far - first two times I couldn't find parking anywhere near (I have mobility issues), third time went armed with my son in law to double park somewhere and wait for me but got intimidated by the police checking parking everywhere, fourth time took a taxi, only to find they weren't doing NIE that day - I have to go back Tuesday. lol! So, FIFTH TIME LUCKY I hope.
> 
> Not really sure what to say about myself that might interest anyone ... love boats and sailing, am ex-Rhodesian forces, brought up all over Central and Southern Africa. Been a writer of one kind or another all my life; worked in film and TV for over 25 years, took up publishing 7 years ago on moving back to the UK, and here I am now, opening the next chapter of my life adventure!
> 
> Oh, I'm 55 until next month. Any other questions, you'll have to ask. lol!
> 
> Nice to be here! Hello! :yo:


:welcome:

if you have your resident cert what do you need your NIE stamped for :confused2:

that's a new one on me


----------



## Midgeymoo

*Hi from Scotland!*

Morning everyone- it's GREY and rainy here so a good time to be thinking of our future plans to move to Spain! I have a specific question but will try and find the relevant board for it
I'm Claire, married to Nick- in my 40's with two teenage kids, dogs, cats and hens!

In the future we are due to inherit property- two to be precise and the possibility of some money as well- of how much we have no idea.
We have lots of ideas but I think no matter what happens we will rent in Spain for 6 months or so and see if it's for us- if it works out then we would be looking to buy, probably inland with a largish plot as I would like Pygmy goats, chickens and my husband is a classic car nut. The kids will have to be settled at uni/work as well before we consider moving.
Long term we need an income so it may be that we rent out three properties (including the house we live in now) and buy two properties in Spain- one for us- with land and another for holiday lets which is suitable for winter lets for older people, in a popular area, within walking distance to shops, bars etc.
SO! That's the plan- nothing will happen until we can afford it and until the kids are settled.
Thanks for reading
Claire x

D'oh I think I've posted this in the wrong place...


----------



## xabiaxica

Midgeymoo said:


> Morning everyone- it's GREY and rainy here so a good time to be thinking of our future plans to move to Spain! I have a specific question but will try and find the relevant board for it
> I'm Claire, married to Nick- in my 40's with two teenage kids, dogs, cats and hens!
> 
> In the future we are due to inherit property- two to be precise and the possibility of some money as well- of how much we have no idea.
> We have lots of ideas but I think no matter what happens we will rent in Spain for 6 months or so and see if it's for us- if it works out then we would be looking to buy, probably inland with a largish plot as I would like Pygmy goats, chickens and my husband is a classic car nut. The kids will have to be settled at uni/work as well before we consider moving.
> Long term we need an income so it may be that we rent out three properties (including the house we live in now) and buy two properties in Spain- one for us- with land and another for holiday lets which is suitable for winter lets for older people, in a popular area, within walking distance to shops, bars etc.
> SO! That's the plan- nothing will happen until we can afford it and until the kids are settled.
> Thanks for reading
> Claire x
> 
> D'oh I think I've posted this in the wrong place...


:welcome:


sounds like a plan


----------



## Slanzer

*Hola gente!*

Buenos dias! Me he registrado como miembro de este forum por conseguir informacion general de la vida en Espana. Mi marido es espanol y nos queremos trasladar a la zona de Barcelona quizas (con suerte!) el proximo año. No tenemos niños pero tenemos una gata muy preciosa que va a venir con nosotros! Ok ciao!

Hello! I have registered on this forum to get general information about life in Spain. My husband is Spanish and we want to relocate to the Barcelona area hopefully some time next year. We don't have children but we do have a cat who will be coming with us!

It is very early days for our plans so far, so I'm expecting to have lots of myths dispelled as well as hopefully gain some useful info and/or tips! Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica

Slanzer said:


> Buenos dias! Me he registrado como miembro de este forum por conseguir informacion general de la vida en Espana. Mi marido es espanol y nos queremos trasladar a la zona de Barcelona quizas (con suerte!) el proximo año. No tenemos niños pero tenemos una gata muy preciosa que va a venir con nosotros! Ok ciao!
> 
> Hello! I have registered on this forum to get general information about life in Spain. My husband is Spanish and we want to relocate to the Barcelona area hopefully some time next year. We don't have children but we do have a cat who will be coming with us!
> 
> It is very early days for our plans so far, so I'm expecting to have lots of myths dispelled as well as hopefully gain some useful info and/or tips! Cheers



:welcome:
this recent thread might interest you - it wanders a bit, but lots of info about Spain & how things are right now http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/400818-how-things-spain-now.html


for nitty gritty 'how to ' stuff - this one will help - but feel free to mooch around & ask questions ! 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Sunpenny

jojo said:


> Lovely to meet you. So you're a retiree!! Yes, parking can be a trial - in most towns, public transport maybe?????
> 
> Have a nose thru the posts and see if you can add anything or indeed ask anything
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Thanks for the welcome! Not a retiree I'm afraid - I run my own business, publishing, and I write. Have to earn a living still!  Public transport is difficult for me because I am partially disabled, damaged spine and damaged feet and ankles. I can walk a couple of blocks at a time but not much further. But because I CAN walk, I don't get a disabled blue badge yet. lol! So I have to traipse looking for parking. Went really early this morning and actually there WAS parking in the municpal area, walked down to the NIE at Policia, and was told to come back at 1pm. When I did, I was told to come back tomorrow morning at 8.am. I think it's a game they play - you know, spot the foreigner and misdirect them. Hah! 

Anyway, SOOOOON I will have my NIE. Hahahahahohohohohehehe! 

I shall look around and put up a couple of posts, between NIE-seeking and working. 

Best to you
Jo
:tea:


----------



## Hagalaz

Hello,

My name is Michiel, I'm from Belgium and looking to buy property abroad. I'm dying to get out of the rat race and into nature, hopefully to live as self-sustaining as possible. Spain is a beautiful country that's why I ended up here 

I'm looking especially in Northern Spain because more South it's a bit too dry for me 

I'm going to Spain in September to start looking at which area I'd like to buy. I'd like to keep it as low cost as possible so I'll try to avoid the expensive regions of Spain 

Anyway, glad to be here, hope I learn alot here (which I already have) and hopefully I'll be where I'd like to be in the future 

greetings to you all,

Michiel


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sunpenny said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! Not a retiree I'm afraid - I run my own business, publishing, and I write. Have to earn a living still!  Public transport is difficult for me because I am partially disabled, damaged spine and damaged feet and ankles. I can walk a couple of blocks at a time but not much further. But because I CAN walk, I don't get a disabled blue badge yet. lol! So I have to traipse looking for parking. Went really early this morning and actually there WAS parking in the municpal area, walked down to the NIE at Policia, and was told to come back at 1pm. When I did, I was told to come back tomorrow morning at 8.am. I think it's a game they play - you know, spot the foreigner and misdirect them. Hah!
> 
> Anyway, SOOOOON I will have my NIE. Hahahahahohohohohehehe!
> 
> I shall look around and put up a couple of posts, between NIE-seeking and working.
> 
> Best to you
> Jo
> :tea:


I don't know if you know this, but you have to go to your family doctor to start the process of being given a blue badge for parking. Then you have to go to a specialist and they will determine what degree of disability you have, but I think the probablity of you being awarded one is high.


----------



## norman port

:fingerscrossed:You didn't mention which part of Spain you are considering - how about Catalonia? :drama:


Midgeymoo said:


> Morning everyone- it's GREY and rainy here so a good time to be thinking of our future plans to move to Spain! I have a specific question but will try and find the relevant board for it
> I'm Claire, married to Nick- in my 40's with two teenage kids, dogs, cats and hens!
> 
> In the future we are due to inherit property- two to be precise and the possibility of some money as well- of how much we have no idea.
> We have lots of ideas but I think no matter what happens we will rent in Spain for 6 months or so and see if it's for us- if it works out then we would be looking to buy, probably inland with a largish plot as I would like Pygmy goats, chickens and my husband is a classic car nut. The kids will have to be settled at uni/work as well before we consider moving.
> Long term we need an income so it may be that we rent out three properties (including the house we live in now) and buy two properties in Spain- one for us- with land and another for holiday lets which is suitable for winter lets for older people, in a popular area, within walking distance to shops, bars etc.
> SO! That's the plan- nothing will happen until we can afford it and until the kids are settled.
> Thanks for reading
> Claire x
> 
> D'oh I think I've posted this in the wrong place...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know if you know this, but you have to go to your family doctor to start the process of being given a blue badge for parking. Then you have to go to a specialist and they will determine what degree of disability you have, but I think the probablity of you being awarded one is high.


Thinking about it, if you have a blue badge from the UK I understand that this is European and so you can use it here too


----------



## Midgeymoo

norman port said:


> :fingerscrossed:You didn't mention which part of Spain you are considering - how about Catalonia? :drama:



Would Catalonia not be a problem if we are learning Castillion Spanish (sp?)

It's most likely to be Andalucia, inland. Ultimately we would like a holiday home to rent out to get an income and this would be in the most popular tourist area and then another home with land inland so we can have our classic cars, goats, chickens etc


----------



## baldilocks

Midgeymoo said:


> Would Catalonia not be a problem if we are learning Castillion Spanish (sp?)
> 
> It's most likely to be Andalucia, inland. Ultimately we would like a holiday home to rent out to get an income and this would be in the most popular tourist area and then another home with land inland so we can have our classic cars, goats, chickens etc


In that case you will need to learn Andalu' together with its local variations which get more pronounced the further inland you proceed. Here in the village (Castillo de Locubín - locally referred to just as Castillo) they speak Castillero rather than Castellano which is usually only spoken by strangers.


----------



## Midgeymoo

baldilocks said:


> In that case you will need to learn Andalu' together with its local variations which get more pronounced the further inland you proceed. Here in the village (Castillo de Locubín - locally referred to just as Castillo) they speak Castillero rather than Castellano which is usually only spoken by strangers.


I think I'll be doing well just to learn basic Spanish to be honest- better than those that never learn the language. I wouldn't expect a Spanish person to learn Aberdonian if they moved to North East Scotland- learning basic English would be welcomed. There's enough to think about without feeling I have to learn every dialect etc.

I do plan to be fluent in Spanish but that will only happen when we live there- it will never be perfect and I will make lots of mistakes but I'm sure the locals will be happy that I'm trying.


----------



## xabiaxica

Midgeymoo said:


> I think I'll be doing well just to learn basic Spanish to be honest- better than those that never learn the language. I wouldn't expect a Spanish person to learn Aberdonian if they moved to North East Scotland- learning basic English would be welcomed. There's enough to think about without feeling I have to learn every dialect etc.
> 
> I do plan to be fluent in Spanish but that will only happen when we live there- it will never be perfect and I will make lots of mistakes but I'm sure the locals will be happy that I'm trying.


I agree with you - learning Castellano Spanish is the way to go for certain - wherever you live your ear will tune in to the local way of speaking after a while


where I live it's very heavily Valenciano - that's a totally different language to Castellano (pretty much the same as Catalán in fact) - I've been here 10.5 years & don't speak it - though my daughters do

I can read it - & I can now understand most of what is said to me by people speaking it - maybe one day I'll be brave enough to say something beyond Bon Día! 

I _do _speak Castellano though - & for the local Spanish here that's more than enough


----------



## baldilocks

Midgeymoo said:


> I think I'll be doing well just to learn basic Spanish to be honest- better than those that never learn the language. I wouldn't expect a Spanish person to learn Aberdonian if they moved to North East Scotland- learning basic English would be welcomed. There's enough to think about without feeling I have to learn every dialect etc.
> 
> I do plan to be fluent in Spanish but that will only happen when we live there- it will never be perfect and I will make lots of mistakes but I'm sure the locals will be happy that I'm trying.


Yep. That's the way to do it. Learn Castellano (Castillian Spanish) and you will find that you will easily slip into the "slovenly" local ways once you are here.

If yon folk nae ken fit ye're seyin... By the way are you quine o' loon, "Midgeymoo" disna' sey?


----------



## Midgeymoo

baldilocks said:


> Yep. That's the way to do it. Learn Castellano (Castillian Spanish) and you will find that you will easily slip into the "slovenly" local ways once you are here.
> 
> If yon folk nae ken fit ye're seyin... By the way are you quine o' loon, "Midgeymoo" disna' sey?



I live near Edinburgh, I have no idea what you've just written 
I know fit is what and ken is know- that's it!


----------



## norman port

They use the up-market term, "Castellano" (Spelling not good) in all "Spanish" speaking countries. The grammar, however, is the same. Pronunciation in Spain is, generally, more "Guttural" than the softer Latin American tones.

When do you expect to arrive please?

Whenever, we wish you the best


----------



## xabiaxica

norman port said:


> They use the up-market term, "Castellano" (Spelling not good) in all "Spanish" speaking countries. The grammar, however, is the same. Pronunciation in Spain is, generally, more "Guttural" than the softer Latin American tones.
> 
> When do you expect to arrive please?
> 
> Whenever, we wish you the best


the language is called Castellano - & you spelt it correctly

nothing to do with it being up-market ........


I actually find that pronunciation from some other Spanish speaking countries to be more guttural than here, though, especially Argentina & Venezuela - I know people from both

They do seem to speak more clearly & softly in Mexico though


----------



## Midgeymoo

norman port said:


> They use the up-market term, "Castellano" (Spelling not good) in all "Spanish" speaking countries. The grammar, however, is the same. Pronunciation in Spain is, generally, more "Guttural" than the softer Latin American tones.
> 
> When do you expect to arrive please?
> 
> Whenever, we wish you the best


Not sure if the question was for me  but we hope to be in Spain in around 5-6 years time- just as soon as our youngest is settled at university.

However we may be able to buy to let before we actually move ourselves- that depends on father in law... *cough* popping his clogs....
Yes I realize how bad that sounds- but that's the reality!


----------



## baldilocks

Midgeymoo said:


> I live near Edinburgh, I have no idea what you've just written
> I know fit is what and ken is know- that's it!


You mentioned Aberdonian - I thought, mistakenly, that you were somebody who was familiar with that language.


----------



## Midgeymoo

baldilocks said:


> You mentioned Aberdonian - I thought, mistakenly, that you were somebody who was familiar with that language.



Sorry, was just an example- as us Southerners in Scotland don't understand what people from Peterhead, Aberdeen say sometimes, as for Shetland and Orkney, I need a translator- It was to make the point that the UK also has many dialects and accents but we wouldn't expect a Spanish person to be able to understand them all so for us English speakers moving to or living in Spain learning Spanish is a pretty good start- I'm sure there are lots of ex pats that don't even learn more than the very basics.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

norman port said:


> They use the up-market term, "Castellano" (Spelling not good) in all "Spanish" speaking countries. The grammar, however, is the same. Pronunciation in Spain is, generally, more "Guttural" than the softer Latin American tones.
> 
> When do you expect to arrive please?
> 
> Whenever, we wish you the best


People who are not from Spain, but who speak Spanish sometimes object to the term "Spanish". Most native Spansih speakers will refer to their language as castellano not Spanish except in the question ¿Hablas español? for some reason...


----------



## deefitz

I did two years at night school learning Spanish, this was quite a few years ago, and I don't remember most of it. Hope some of it comes back when we move there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

deefitz said:


> I did two years at night school learning Spanish, this was quite a few years ago, and I don't remember most of it. Hope some of it comes back when we move there.


Some of it will!


----------



## SandraP

Hello everyone, I have read a few threads as a guest and have finally registered.
My husband is not due to retire for 7 years and then he will have a pension good enough for the two of us to live on comfortably in the UK. We are hoping to sell the home we have here and move to Spain with 3 cats who will be in their late teens, a couple of motorbikes each and a car. 
I know it is a long way off before we relocate, but it gives me time to work out where we want to live and learn a little bit of of the language before we move.
I am not sure where we want to live but I want to be somewhere relatively warm in winter, I hate being cold and I love heat (I loved Vegas at 40+ degrees and hated air con). I am not bothered about the beach, but on e of our requirements will be for a single level bungalow and a decent swimming pool we can swim in, rather than a plunge pool to cool off in.
I will just keep reading the threads and keep reading up on various areas I have thought of so far.
Thanks guys for allowing me to trawl through even though I am not moving soon


----------



## xabiaxica

SandraP said:


> Hello everyone, I have read a few threads as a guest and have finally registered.
> My husband is not due to retire for 7 years and then he will have a pension good enough for the two of us to live on comfortably in the UK. We are hoping to sell the home we have here and move to Spain with 3 cats who will be in their late teens, a couple of motorbikes each and a car.
> I know it is a long way off before we relocate, but it gives me time to work out where we want to live and learn a little bit of of the language before we move.
> I am not sure where we want to live but I want to be somewhere relatively warm in winter, I hate being cold and I love heat (I loved Vegas at 40+ degrees and hated air con). I am not bothered about the beach, but on e of our requirements will be for a single level bungalow and a decent swimming pool we can swim in, rather than a plunge pool to cool off in.
> I will just keep reading the threads and keep reading up on various areas I have thought of so far.
> Thanks guys for allowing me to trawl through even though I am not moving soon



:welcome:

you keep trawling & having lots of holidays - oops! 'fact finding trips'  to work out where you want to live


----------



## astraone

*Hello from Essex Coast*

Hello Everyone,

I thought i would join this site to enquire about living in Spain, i dont even know if it is within my reach yet but i am fed up with the uk and need a new start.


----------



## norman port

Silence is golden


----------



## norman port

Many Spaniards speak at least two languages. Firstly, their native provincial and family tongue. The second being "Castellano"(The official national language as obligatory learned at school)

The word "Spanish" itself, as we know, is an English language word only and, politely, should not be used when we are conversing in Castellano? Maybe that's why it's not liked? 

"Espanol", however, now seems to be universally accepted for a person and a language in the old empire countries?


----------



## norman port

:fingerscrossed:As below :

Please, who is arriving in malaga sept. 21st?


----------



## norman port

Midgeymoo,

Were you born in Scotland or England?

It might be advisable to arrive before Sept. 18th.

Norman


----------



## Midgeymoo

norman port said:


> Midgeymoo,
> 
> Were you born in Scotland or England?
> 
> It might be advisable to arrive before Sept. 18th.
> 
> Norman



I was born in Scotland- why September 18th?


----------



## xabiaxica

astraone said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I thought i would join this site to enquire about living in Spain, i dont even know if it is within my reach yet but i am fed up with the uk and need a new start.


:welcome:

settle down for a read of the recent discussions & feel free to ask whatever questions you want to know the answer to


----------



## xabiaxica

Midgeymoo said:


> I was born in Scotland- why September 18th?


yes, I was wondering that, too


----------



## Midgeymoo

ohhhhh this is to do with politics- I'm not getting involved!


----------



## xabiaxica

Midgeymoo said:


> ohhhhh this is to do with politics- I'm not getting involved!


ahhhhh


I'll keep out of that one then, too


----------



## norman port

Just cogitating whether the result of the independence vote can adversely effect any hopes and plans of living in Spain. Me? Who knows, but being a pessimist in such matters, shall try to remove to the Costa Blanca whilst still holding a UK passport. Best, Norman


----------



## islandfamily

Thank you for the warm welcome! We are in the research stage and very excited for our upcoming year in Andalucia! I shall try my hand at this and start a new thread now. Many Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica

islandfamily said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! We are in the research stage and very excited for our upcoming year in Andalucia! I shall try my hand at this and start a new thread now. Many Thanks!


:welcome:


looking forward to hearing your plans!


----------



## deiwyn

Hi everyone, I'm David, I currently live in North West Wales. I suffer with arthritis and would therefore like to move with my family to a warmer and drier climate (Spain).


----------



## xabiaxica

deiwyn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm David, I currently live in North West Wales. I suffer with arthritis and would therefore like to move with my family to a warmer and drier climate (Spain).


:welcome:

a lot of people with arthritis find that a warmer drier climate improves things

bear in mind though, that while it might well be warmer here, not everywhere will be drier

where I live humidity is high - well into the high 90% at night all year round, & not far off that during the day in the summer months! 


you say you will be coming with your family? How many of you


----------



## deiwyn

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> a lot of people with arthritis find that a warmer drier climate improves things
> 
> bear in mind though, that while it might well be warmer here, not everywhere will be drier
> 
> where I live humidity is high - well into the high 90% at night all year round, & not far off that during the day in the summer months!
> 
> 
> you say you will be coming with your family? How many of you


Hi Xabiachica, Thank you for the welcome. There are 4 of us altogether, Me and my wife we are 45 years of age and my son who is 15 and my daughter who is 20. I have suffered with a rare brain condition for many years. But I am hoping of returning to work as a welder in the near future. My daughter will be seeking care work as she is a qualified health care worker here in Wales. Any ideas or tips for us please? Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica

deiwyn said:


> Hi Xabiachica, Thank you for the welcome. There are 4 of us altogether, Me and my wife we are 45 years of age and my son who is 15 and my daughter who is 20. I have suffered with a rare brain condition for many years. But I am hoping of returning to work as a welder in the near future. My daughter will be seeking care work as she is a qualified health care worker here in Wales. Any ideas or tips for us please? Thank you


I wish I could say 'jump on a plane' - but tbh I doubt you'd get much work here - the construction industry is pretty much at a standstill - are you that kind of welder? 

I don't know if your daughter's qualifications will be recognised here, either - they'd for sure have to be _homolgado _in any case

Did you realise that Spain has around 26% unemployment? & over 50% for under 25s? 


If you don't _need _to work, that's one thing , but if you do..............  


what about your son? I'd guess he's in the middle of GCSEs? Will you be waiting until he's finished?

in any case - have a look around the forum - there are lots of discussions which might help you decide what's best for you all


----------



## Sandy7

*Hi!*

My name's Sandie, I'm French, I lived in Benalmadena since a few months, I came to join my family which lived here since a few years.
I look for new people to improve my English and Spanish.
I like beach volley, I search for fans of this sport to play benalmadena, I also practise yoga.


----------



## katie bevan

Hi my name is Katie and I am 23 years old. I currently live in England but am moving to Valencia in August to start a teaching job in September!

I have never been to Valencia before, I play tennis and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good tennis club in Valencia? Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

katie bevan said:


> Hi my name is Katie and I am 23 years old. I currently live in England but am moving to Valencia in August to start a teaching job in September!
> 
> I have never been to Valencia before, I play tennis and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good tennis club in Valencia? Thanks


Hi Katie,
I know little of Valencia, but it seems to have a lot of pluses. I'm sure you'll be able to have a great time there.
What kind of teaching job?


----------



## xabiaxica

katie bevan said:


> Hi my name is Katie and I am 23 years old. I currently live in England but am moving to Valencia in August to start a teaching job in September!
> 
> I have never been to Valencia before, I play tennis and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good tennis club in Valencia? Thanks


:welcome:

will you be in the city itself?

I'm about an hour from there & we have several tennis clubs but there are bound to be some closer


----------



## katie bevan

It's a primary teaching job in a british school. Yes I'll hopefully be living in the city, not sure where yet! I've had a look at a few places for tennis but was just wondering if anyone could recommend one.


----------



## norman port

Katie, You'll love Valencia - Can't help with the tennis. np


----------



## FionaLouise

*Teaching jobs in Spain*

Hello,

Im Fiona, from UK but living in Ireland, thinking of moving to Spain this Sept.

I am looking for information re teaching jobs in Spain, my background is in Psychology and I have worked with special needs for many years. Currently I work with hypnotherapy but not sure this would take off in Spain as my language isn't fluent.

However would be interested in working in English schools working with children who have Autism.

Any suggestions in how I can get started.

Many thanks Fiona


----------



## Pesky Wesky

FionaLouise said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im Fiona, from UK but living in Ireland, thinking of moving to Spain this Sept.
> 
> I am looking for information re teaching jobs in Spain, my background is in Psychology and I have worked with special needs for many years. Currently I work with hypnotherapy but not sure this would take off in Spain as my language isn't fluent.
> 
> However would be interested in working in English schools working with children who have Autism.
> 
> Any suggestions in how I can get started.
> 
> Many thanks Fiona


I don't think many English or international schools here, if any, accept children with special needs/ autism etc so that would be the first thing to check. Also check autism in Spain and other such phrases in Google


----------



## El Escocés

*¡Saludos a todos!*

Greetings. I just discovered this website today. Yesterday I read the article in the Telegraph about declining British expat numbers in Spain. I like to see an argument from both sides and decided to do some research, which is how I discovered Spain Expat Forum. At present I am still resident in Scotland but am giving serious consideration to reversing this expat decline by the power of one. I spent part of my childhood in the Cádiz and Sevilla areas and have a strong affinity with this part of Spain. I studied Spanish to Hons. degree level at University and have worked for a year in Mallorca. My brother is married to an asturiana so I have spent time in that part of Spain also. After 20 years in the airline business, like so many others these days, I was replaced by a combination of computer technology and cheaper employees from Eastern Europe. Five years of unemployment and low paid part time work has set me looking for a better lifestyle. Even in this day and age there is surprisingly little demand for multilingual staff in the UK. I am fluent in Spanish but _por falta de práctica_ a little rusty. I have a way to go before I reach retirement age so will need to finance myself with employment of some kind. If anyone has any practical suggestions or advice I would be glad to receive them. Let me close this introduction with some lines from a well known sevillana:

_QUIERO IR CON MI GUITARRA,
A ANDALUCIA.

A ANDALUCIA,
QUIERO IR CON MI GUITARRA,
A ANDALUCIA,
Y TOCAR POR FANDANGOS,
Y POR BULERIAS.

Y POR BULERIAS,
POR TANGUILLOS DE CADIZ,
EN LA BAHIA,
Y EN CORDOBA MORA,
POR ALEGRIAS.

YO QUIERO SER ANDALUZ,
Y SENTIRME POR DENTRO,
COMO LA GENTE DEL SUR,
YO NO PUEDO NEGARLO,
QUE QUIERO SER ANDALUZ_

_RAMON F. FRANCISCO JIMENEZ_


----------



## Pesky Wesky

El Escocés said:


> Greetings. I just discovered this website today. Yesterday I read the article in the Telegraph about declining British expat numbers in Spain. I like to see an argument from both sides and decided to do some research, which is how I discovered Spain Expat Forum. At present I am still resident in Scotland but am giving serious consideration to reversing this expat decline by the power of one. I spent part of my childhood in the Cádiz and Sevilla areas and have a strong affinity with this part of Spain. I studied Spanish to Hons. degree level at University and have worked for a year in Mallorca. My brother is married to an asturiana so I have spent time in that part of Spain also. After 20 years in the airline business, like so many others these days, I was replaced by a combination of computer technology and cheaper employees from Eastern Europe. Five years of unemployment and low paid part time work has set me looking for a better lifestyle. Even in this day and age there is surprisingly little demand for multilingual staff in the UK. I am fluent in Spanish but _por falta de práctica_ a little rusty. I have a way to go before I reach retirement age so will need to finance myself with employment of some kind. If anyone has any practical suggestions or advice I would be glad to receive them. Let me close this introduction with some lines from a well known sevillana:
> 
> _QUIERO IR CON MI GUITARRA,
> A ANDALUCIA.
> 
> A ANDALUCIA,
> QUIERO IR CON MI GUITARRA,
> A ANDALUCIA,
> Y TOCAR POR FANDANGOS,
> Y POR BULERIAS.
> 
> Y POR BULERIAS,
> POR TANGUILLOS DE CADIZ,
> EN LA BAHIA,
> Y EN CORDOBA MORA,
> POR ALEGRIAS.
> 
> YO QUIERO SER ANDALUZ,
> Y SENTIRME POR DENTRO,
> COMO LA GENTE DEL SUR,
> YO NO PUEDO NEGARLO,
> QUE QUIERO SER ANDALUZ_
> 
> _RAMON F. FRANCISCO JIMENEZ_


5 years unemployed? Ouch!
Well, if you were in Spain you'd be on nowt a day 'cos unemployment benefit only covers you for 2 years atm
I presume you've seen this thread which mentions the Telegraph article
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...410434-87-000-fewer-british-people-spain.html
Top tip for finding work here is use your Spanish contacts to the maximum. Good luck!


----------



## El Escocés

Thanks Pesky. Fortunately I have only been out of work for nearly one year out of the five. Arguably part time work of the low paid variety doesn't really count as proper employment. Here in the UK you can now have your benefits sanctioned for any reason at all and end up without a penny. William Wilberforce would be shocked to see the state of our nation today.


----------



## jojo

El Escocés said:


> Thanks Pesky. Fortunately I have only been out of work for nearly one year out of the five. Arguably part time work of the low paid variety doesn't really count as proper employment. Here in the UK you can now have your benefits sanctioned for any reason at all and end up without a penny. William Wilberforce would be shocked to see the state of our nation today.


The UK thing needs an overhaul thats for sure. Those who genuinely need it, have to share it with those who simply want it! Yet today, I happened to pop into a service station today and got chatting to the owner, who all but offered me a job?!!!! He said he'd advertised everywhere he could and was desperate for staff, but no one applied (reason I wonder??) however, we still see that there is unemployment in the UK - but I dont know the answer.

Spain is a much harsher option, thats for sure. I noticed more beggars on the streets and of course, even if you're lucky to get work there, you are still in a country of desperate people who need money and thats not pleasant - if, in their eyes you've taken "their" job!!

Jo xxx


----------



## UncleBen

Hi all
Its pimply sissing it down outside again in the UK. nothing unusual in that! . . so as we have done about this time each year we are thinking that next winter we have to go to Spain for 2 or 3 months, but its not that simple. . we show dogs at champ level and spend 3 months of the summer away in the UK at dog shows, I dont think we could find a place to stay that would accept 6 dog so it will have to be in our caravan, . . . "free camping" sounds good but not for us, we need to cheap caravan site or plot of land we could set up on for the duration of our stay, got a hundred other questions could ask but maybe I should just look at the forum see what I can find

Geoff


----------



## NickH01

Hi All. My wife and I are at the very early stages of moving to Spain. We are fortunate in that we have friends who live in the Elche area and we have visited several times. We have decided that this is the area we would like to live, so the house hunt is on. Looking to 'rent to buy' if possible so we don't have to rush to sell our U.K home. So far found lots of useful info on this site.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Magners1

Hi 
my name is Paul I'm a young 62 and retired and moving to Spain in the next month. I have lived there before but with work in both Jerez and Barcelona.
I had a good spattering of Spanish in those days and got by in most situations even with Catalan speakers but at the moment I am struggling to get it back.
Does anyone have any tips?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Hitchhiker

Hi Paul, I suggest that you ask the local city council first. There are usually "spain for foreigners" free/almost free courses. Since you already know spanish it might be a good help and depending on where you are they might point you to some "talk with a local programs". I think that´s the fastest way of catching up and improving at the same time.
Of course, you can always put an ad on any of the billboards around town. 

good luck!


----------



## minty08

*Hello Everybody*

Hi Everybody, Just joined, My name is Steve I am 25 years old and looking to move to the south of Spain sometime within the next year. My partner is from San Pedro Del Pinatar, Murcia Region, so would be great to be able to move close by.

loads of info on the site thanks guys.

Interested to see what jobs are available, I know they are few and far between. I'm Maintenance Manager of a 4* star hotel here in Birmingham City center. 

Be nice to know if anybody has recently moved to Spain and how they are getting on. 

Thanks Steve.


----------



## norman port

Read Don Quixote with an English-Spanish dictionary on the chair arm. Remember, practise makes perfect. Or you can find a charming lady English teacher. When you pass the windmills chapter, write again and we'll see what other helpful ideas we can suggest!!

Buena suerte


----------



## SewingNerd

Hi everyone. This is my first post as I've just joined  I'm known as SewingNerd (I like sewing would you believe?) Myself, my husband and our two children are looking to move to the Malaga area in a couple of years. We are using the time till then to save up as much as we can to get some money behind us whilst we settle down. My husband and his family are Spanish but have lived here for a vast majority of their lives. Come on here to get some much needed info and so far everyone seems very friendly 

SN xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica

SewingNerd said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post as I've just joined  I'm known as SewingNerd (I like sewing would you believe?) Myself, my husband and our two children are looking to move to the Malaga area in a couple of years. We are using the time till then to save up as much as we can to get some money behind us whilst we settle down. My husband and his family are Spanish but have lived here for a vast majority of their lives. Come on here to get some much needed info and so far everyone seems very friendly
> 
> SN xxxx


:welcome:

have a good read & if you have any questions, just start a thread & ask away


----------



## Barcelona44

*Intro*

Hi,

i have been living in Barcelona, Spain since 2001. I moved here from Germany to open a pension which has been my business since then.

I moved for the nice weather and was hoping for a more relaxed lifestyle. It is quite different here from Germany though and things definitely don't work well, like they do in other European countries. 

Looking forward to be part of the community.

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina

Barcelona44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have been living in Barcelona, Spain since 2001. I moved here from Germany to open a pension which has been my business since then.
> 
> I moved for the nice weather and was hoping for a more relaxed lifestyle. It is quite different here from Germany though and things definitely don't work well, like they do in other European countries.
> 
> Looking forward to be part of the community.
> 
> Thanks


Hello and welcome! I hope you will take part in the discussions, as it will be good to have a view on Spain from the German perspective.


----------



## Hawkaye

Hi, Im looking to move or at least establish and base spain while I ease things off on the work side. I'm considering the areas near and around either Malaga/Mabella, or Alicante/Murcia, and to rent a place initially for around 6 months to get a feel for the area I would eventually be more permanently based. I'm trying to balance good and inexpensive golf courses, with the cost of living/lifestyle, and value for money on property. I feel more inclined to commit to buying a 3 bed/large apartment, rather than a house/villa/townhouse. But that decision will come at a later date. I don't want to be stuck in too remote an area, but to feel and participate in the social hub of the local community. 
Anyone out there got any advice?
Hawkaye


----------



## Jarrnick

*We Are Going Back.*

Hi,
My name is Nick and in 2005 the family and I moved to Spain and spent two years there in the sunny (most of the time) Costa Blanca. We integrated into the Spanish way of life with my boys learning basic Spanish in the UK then settled in to a Spanish school learning the Spanish curriculum (they now have A Level Spanish) and we learned the basics.
Unlike some EX Pats we registered on the padron and I paid my Stamp each month, the health care in my opinion is better then the UK and with our interpreter all was good.

I was involved in a Spanish run (cough cough) football club and at the time and we had record gate receipts for the Spanish league we where in.

Unfortunately we had to return to the UK so sold up (and lost a fortune) and after the collapse of my UK business ended up with nothing, all within a 12 month period.

Now for the good news lol, I have now rebuilt my UK business and later this year we are going to buy a small place back in Spain, use it as a holiday home and once old enough retire and enjoy the sun.

I am going to purchase my place October / November this year and hopefully pick up a bargain.
If any members have any questions (especially regarding taking kids to Spain) you can message me and I will try to help (if OK with Admin here).


Anyway look forward to reading up all the info and hope to help where I can.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## xabiaxica

Jarrnick said:


> Hi,
> My name is Nick and in 2005 the family and I moved to Spain and spent two years there in the sunny (most of the time) Costa Blanca. We integrated into the Spanish way of life with my boys learning basic Spanish in the UK then settled in to a Spanish school learning the Spanish curriculum (they now have A Level Spanish) and we learned the basics.
> Unlike some EX Pats we registered on the padron and I paid my Stamp each month, the health care in my opinion is better then the UK and with our interpreter all was good.
> 
> I was involved in a Spanish run (cough cough) football club and at the time and we had record gate receipts for the Spanish league we where in.
> 
> Unfortunately we had to return to the UK so sold up (and lost a fortune) and after the collapse of my UK business ended up with nothing, all within a 12 month period.
> 
> Now for the good news lol, I have now rebuilt my UK business and later this year we are going to buy a small place back in Spain, use it as a holiday home and once old enough retire and enjoy the sun.
> 
> I am going to purchase my place October / November this year and hopefully pick up a bargain.
> If any members have any questions (especially regarding taking kids to Spain) you can message me and I will try to help (if OK with Admin here).
> 
> 
> Anyway look forward to reading up all the info and hope to help where I can.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick


wow - what a rollercoaster - glad it's all settling down again though 

thanks for the offer of answering questions - especially about kids - there aren't that many of us here on the forum with kids here atm, so it would be great to get another perspective on the forum than mine & a couple of others!

how did they settle back into the UK education system? I know that a lot of returnees worry about that


----------



## xabiaxica

Barcelona44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have been living in Barcelona, Spain since 2001. I moved here from Germany to open a pension which has been my business since then.
> 
> I moved for the nice weather and was hoping for a more relaxed lifestyle. It is quite different here from Germany though and things definitely don't work well, like they do in other European countries.
> 
> Looking forward to be part of the community.
> 
> Thanks





Hawkaye said:


> Hi, Im looking to move or at least establish and base spain while I ease things off on the work side. I'm considering the areas near and around either Malaga/Mabella, or Alicante/Murcia, and to rent a place initially for around 6 months to get a feel for the area I would eventually be more permanently based. I'm trying to balance good and inexpensive golf courses, with the cost of living/lifestyle, and value for money on property. I feel more inclined to commit to buying a 3 bed/large apartment, rather than a house/villa/townhouse. But that decision will come at a later date. I don't want to be stuck in too remote an area, but to feel and participate in the social hub of the local community.
> Anyone out there got any advice?
> Hawkaye



:welcome: to you both 

looking forward to your posts


----------



## Jarrnick

xabiachica said:


> wow - what a rollercoaster - glad it's all settling down again though
> 
> thanks for the offer of answering questions - especially about kids - there aren't that many of us here on the forum with kids here atm, so it would be great to get another perspective on the forum than mine & a couple of others!
> 
> how did they settle back into the UK education system? I know that a lot of returnees worry about that


When we moved back the eldest boys got back to speed quickly but the youngest had Kumon lessons for a year and now he's in the top set for his English.

He's just started to do Spanish so hopefully its all still there somewhere.

Nick


----------



## Jarrnick

And thanks for the welcome.


Nick


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Barcelona44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have been living in Barcelona, Spain since 2001. I moved here from Germany to open a pension which has been my business since then.
> 
> I moved for the nice weather and was hoping for a more relaxed lifestyle. It is quite different here from Germany though and things definitely don't work well, like they do in other European countries.
> 
> Looking forward to be part of the community.
> 
> Thanks


If by pension you mean a simple hotel perhaps you could participate in this recent thread. All information gratefully received!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/417849-were-thinking-opening-b-b-6.html


----------



## zanneth

*new member*

Hi all
My name is Ken and along with my wife we are looking to move to Spain, most likely the Murcia province. It is something we have been looking into for some time, so its not just a whim. 
My wife is a qualified teacher and social care worker, and I am a health and safety officer. We are are both in our 50s and raring to make a new life for ourselves in Spain.
We have been researching for some time but would really appreciate any info from ex pats that have settled in Spain.
We are really looking forward to this move and are planning it for around August 2014. I have a limited knowledge of Spanish and am learning at this time, my wife does not speak the language, but is looking forward to going for it.
We are looking forward to speaking with you guys and interacting on this forum.
Thanks to you all
Ken


----------



## xabiaxica

zanneth said:


> Hi all
> My name is Ken and along with my wife we are looking to move to Spain, most likely the Murcia province. It is something we have been looking into for some time, so its not just a whim.
> My wife is a qualified teacher and social care worker, and I am a health and safety officer. We are are both in our 50s and raring to make a new life for ourselves in Spain.
> We have been researching for some time but would really appreciate any info from ex pats that have settled in Spain.
> We are really looking forward to this move and are planning it for around August 2014. I have a limited knowledge of Spanish and am learning at this time, my wife does not speak the language, but is looking forward to going for it.
> We are looking forward to speaking with you guys and interacting on this forum.
> Thanks to you all
> Ken


:welcome:

are you both taking early retirement? Lucky you if so!! 

have a good read of the forum & you'll find lots of info - if you have any questions just start a new thread & ask away


----------



## zanneth

*moving to Spain*

Hi and thanks for the welcome.
Unfortunately were not taking early retirement, wish we was...
I will certainly be making good use of the site, as I'm sure it will have lots of essential information. 
Thanks again
ken


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zanneth said:


> Hi and thanks for the welcome.
> Unfortunately were not taking early retirement, wish we was...
> I will certainly be making good use of the site, as I'm sure it will have lots of essential information.
> Thanks again
> ken


And, so in what fields will you be hoping to find work?


----------



## zanneth

Hi
my wife will be looking for either teaching or social care/caregiving, as for myself it will be in the health and safety sector, or distribution and logistics, or whatever I can find..


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zanneth said:


> Hi
> my wife will be looking for either teaching or social care/caregiving, as for myself it will be in the health and safety sector, or distribution and logistics, or whatever I can find..


Hmmm
Work of any kind will probably be a big ask IMHO


----------



## Sailor 36

We have an apartment at Casares Golf and Country Club. It is a 9 hole golf course with many 18 hole courses nearby. It is near to Sabinillas and the port of Duquesa as well as Estepona. At the moment we have just used it as a holiday home but we are now thinking of relocating there full- time- is that the sort of thing you are looking for?


----------



## tikina

*Hi to all!*

We are family of 3 currently living in Brighton.We spent month or two in Spain each year,We would like to move permanently there after Christmas and have so many questions!Thanks in advance for your answers,all replies will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zanneth

Are things really so bad for employment?


----------



## jojo

zanneth said:


> Are things really so bad for employment?


Yes! I would advise you make sure you have an employment contract and a job before you go. 

You will need some form of employment to enable you to qualify for Spanish healthcare and residencia

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zanneth said:


> Are things really so bad for employment?


No doubt about it, as this information will tell you!

Unemployment Rate 2014 | countryeconomy.com


----------



## Andy p

*new to Spain*

Hi, My name is Andy and I have just agreed to purchase a property in Villaricos. The plan is to use it for a few months initially as i wean myself off of work and hopefully build up to spending longer periods over there. 

I have an interest in Sailing and boating in general. I used to play golf years ago but my present business has given me no time to spend on the course, so i may take it up again as i am at work less.

Going to try and learn Spanish and hopefully the members here will be able to help me not make too many stupid mistakes.


----------



## ssbn02

*moving asap*

Hello, my name is Sean and after months of working things out with work I am taking the plunge and moving to Spain....where not sure yet so ideas would be appreciated, needs r near the sea, guiness, quiet ish and somewhere i can get by without a car, moving from Dubai. tks.


----------



## Drissy

*Introducing myself*

Dear All.

My name is Ian and I'm wanting to introduce myself to the community and site. I am a 44 year old pro male British male. Im taking the plunge to relocate to the Alicante region on 28th June. Nervous as hell but excited all the same starting a new way of life hopefully.
If anyone can give me good advise initially and continued support through the forums then that will be brilliant. I work independently overseas for a few months at a time so I'm used to going into the unknown and surviving month after month in new environments, mixing with different cultures and languages. 

One of the main reasons is to try and learn the language more on a daily basis and hoopoe I can find the right social circle and location to do this.

I'm keen on keep fit , soccer, running, dancing salsa badly and love to mix with diverse social groups. Im so relaxed about life its not funny lol. 

For the first 3 months I'm trying to keep living costs down to a minimum and still need to find a good town or village near Elche, El Campello or san Vinc. I want to be only 20 mins away from these areas and the airport.

If anyone can tell if any social groups are actually set up in the Alicante region that meet weekly then this will be crazily exciting if anyone knows of any

I love meeting new friends and networking for new activities and opportunities in life in general so anyone who wants to help me settle in Alicante bring it on and thank you all for reading my introduction

God Bless you all

Ian


----------



## McneelBrian

Hello, my name is Brian, and same as JoJo ( moderator here ), I tend to move on Spain with my job, my business. I have now my house in East London, and everywhere I read reviews and opinions I see people who are lit bit frustrated about moving and getting lonely after a time, because not being native, and other usual problems. I am married and I also have a 2 year daughter and I begin to feel that moving anywhere now days starts to be a challenge no matter what. 


Looking forward your tips!


----------



## ANNA99

Hi all. I visit the Costa Calida every 3 months or so and am presently looking for a small cheap rental for just my husband and myself for 28th or 29th July for a week. Is anybody out there able to help?


----------



## xabiaxica

ANNA99 said:


> Hi all. I visit the Costa Calida every 3 months or so and am presently looking for a small cheap rental for just my husband and myself for 28th or 29th July for a week. Is anybody out there able to help?


:welcome:

you'd be best looking at holiday rental sites really, such as 

Costa Calida Villas &amp Apartments » Holiday Rentals Accommodation

Holiday Rentals in Costa Calida Murcia - Accommodation in Costa Calida Murcia


----------



## ANNA99

Thanks. I have looked at Holiday Rentals but not the other one. I will try that. I was actually hoping that someone on the forum would have one, but any advice is helpful.


----------



## ANNA99

Thanks for your advice xabiachica. I found an apartment to rent on the Costa Calida Villas site. Hopefully this will be the right one for our 3 monthly visits to Spain..... Unless of course, your members have any other suggestions that may work out cheaper!


----------



## etak123

Hi.all I'm etak
Me my husband and three children 6,5 and 3 years old have recently moved to gibraltar but are
looking into moving to Spain close enough to gib so my oh can still get to work easy enough.
Anyone with kids around my age that can share any hints tips on best places for us to look what the schools are like for kids that can't yet speak Spanish would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mrcbt

Hi, I'm Jaime
After a lengthy 13 years in Wales i decided to return home for a sunny break.Thought I could count as an expat 
At the moment I'm in santa pola and i'll be living her for another 20 months.


----------



## Back2basics

Hola todos,

My name is Felix and I'm 29. My wife, two young children and I are looking to move to Spain around this time next year. In the meantime we are squirreling away every penny we have in order to do so. My dad is Spanish and I have lived in Spain for a couple of years previously as a child so I have a reasonable grasp of the language but am by no means fluent. We are looking to move to the Nerja region to start with in order to make the integration easier for my family but we are very much wanting to become Spaniards in the long run, not Brits in a sunny country. Eventually we will move further inland, with any luck!

As expected, nothing is easy and then the Spanish make it harder again.......... and it takes 5 times longer, my Dad's the same! I can see we have alot to do between now and then and I'll certainly be needing all of you! Perhaps one day I will then be able to give back more than I have taken from what seems like a wonderful community.

F.


----------



## drumstick

*Thinking of moving to Espana*

Hi My name is David and I am married with two grown up children, i am 55 years old and my desire is to move to Spain as a resident when i retire at 65,

I am looking at the moment for a small property to use as a holiday home and test out if Spain would be suitable for me and the wife to live in our retirement. 
I am looking at a figure of maybe 70000 euros and probably a 2 bed apartment or town house in the costa blanca.

I have spoken to a company called Home Espana and they have several properties on there books and i am going to arrange a viewing trip with them but was wondering if anyone has any information on Home Espana as a company and are they a good company to do business with.

I am trying to gather as much information and recommendations regarding solicitors etc as i can and would be grateful for any advice however small to help me make the right decisions and to try and avoid any pitfalls that may be present

Thank you in advance


----------



## Drissy

*Relocation*

Hi Jamie

Nice to read your post, Please can you help me in establishing if at all I can find accommodation easily for 3 months in El Campello, Alicante Centre or Doloros?

I'm trying a relocation for first 3 months so any tips greatly welcomed. 

cheers 
Ian


----------



## Pesky Wesky

drumstick said:


> Hi My name is David and I am married with two grown up children, i am 55 years old and my desire is to move to Spain as a resident when i retire at 65,
> 
> I am looking at the moment for a small property to use as a holiday home and test out if Spain would be suitable for me and the wife to live in our retirement.
> I am looking at a figure of maybe 70000 euros and probably a 2 bed apartment or town house in the costa blanca.
> 
> I have spoken to a company called Home Espana and they have several properties on there books and i am going to arrange a viewing trip with them but was wondering if anyone has any information on Home Espana as a company and are they a good company to do business with.
> 
> I am trying to gather as much information and recommendations regarding solicitors etc as i can and would be grateful for any advice however small to help me make the right decisions and to try and avoid any pitfalls that may be present
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hello,
You'd be better off posting a new thread on the main Spain forum. This thread is only for introductions so many people won't see these posts


----------



## Drissy

oh yes I see thanks David


----------



## cameron1

Hi, I'm Cameron.

Just moved to Palma from London. I'm 24 and have completed a degree in product design. I used to work as a graphic designer in London. I'm looking to stay in Palma until October and then take things from there. I'm mostly hoping to pick up the basics of the language this year, since I currently speak very little Spanish. Hoping this forum will be a good way to meet other English speakers and get advice on finding work in the country!

Hasta luego!


----------



## Jodiecj

hey im Jodie 24 looking into moving to spain...which part... not sure yet!
there is so many places, which is 'the best'?!
wanting to be near a beach, not in a crazy night life area- to old for clubbing now ha. 
My partner CJ, currently works as deputy manager of a gym, so hoping to find similar job role. I would do bar work, defo rather be in a bar making money than spending it:] 

Love meeting different people and sharing stories.
oh we are currently doing a PADI diving course, so diving near by would be amazing.
hope to get a reply with advice regarding anything, thanks guys!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Jodiecj said:


> hey im Jodie 24 looking into moving to spain...which part... not sure yet!
> there is so many places, which is 'the best'?!
> wanting to be near a beach, not in a crazy night life area- to old for clubbing now ha.
> My partner CJ, currently works as deputy manager of a gym, so hoping to find similar job role. I would do bar work, defo rather be in a bar making money than spending it:]
> 
> Love meeting different people and sharing stories.
> oh we are currently doing a PADI diving course, so diving near by would be amazing.
> hope to get a reply with advice regarding anything, thanks guys!


Hi Jodie,
Why are you thinking of coming to Spain? if you're looking to find work here, please find out a lot about what's happening in Spain right now before coming. There's lots of info on the forum including some recent threads.


----------



## odWarszawa

Hi, I'm David.

Just about to move with my wife and two boys (10 & 13) to Javea/Xabia or Moraira for the coming school year. We're currently living in Warsaw, Poland and since I'm originally from Melbourne, am looking forward to spending some time somewhere a little warmer.

Planning to rent for the present and see how things go during the year.

Cheers.


----------



## Mardigras.0120

*New member*

Hello everyone,
We are thinking of moving permanently to Gran Canaria. Our daughter and her family live there and we find that we are spending more and more time there each year.
If any members would like some general questions on Gran Canaria answered, I am quite happy to help if I can. My daughter has been a resident here for twenty years.
We have been coming to GC for years, so we understand the rules here, but are very unsure of the effect it might have on our pensions and finances. 
I have been told that in some countries our pensions will be frozen on the day we become expats. Does anyone know if this is the case in Gran Canaria? 
Thanks, and have a happy day


----------



## xabiaxica

Mardigras.0120 said:


> Hello everyone,
> We are thinking of moving permanently to Gran Canaria. Our daughter and her family live there and we find that we are spending more and more time there each year.
> If any members would like some general questions on Gran Canaria answered, I am quite happy to help if I can. My daughter has been a resident here for twenty years.
> We have been coming to GC for years, so we understand the rules here, but are very unsure of the effect it might have on our pensions and finances.
> I have been told that in some countries our pensions will be frozen on the day we become expats. Does anyone know if this is the case in Gran Canaria?
> Thanks, and have a happy day


:welcome:

pensions aren't frozen when you move within the EU afaik


----------



## zena25210

New to the group moving to Almeria In june just wondered if anyone
Can recommend good pet insurance.


----------



## xabiaxica

zena25210 said:


> New to the group moving to Almeria In june just wondered if anyone
> Can recommend good pet insurance.


:welcome:

I, & most people I know, don't bother with pet insurance

some will put whatever they would be paying aside, just in case

vet fees are apparently lower than in the UK, & most insurances seem to exclude whatever you need it for!


----------



## baldilocks

zena25210 said:


> New to the group moving to Almeria In june just wondered if anyone
> Can recommend good pet insurance.


some vets have their own insurance scheme - you pay so much per month and that covers your pet for whatever his needs are - a bit like the pre-NHS Doctors' sick clubs.


----------



## Victoria R.

*New to the forum *

Hello! :wave:

Me and hubby have always been dreaming of a life in the sun, and now we're really starting to look into the possibility of moving to Spain, in a year or two. The area we have in mind is Costa del Sol. 

I'm Swedish and working as a nurse, hubby's from England, and he's a chef. We have two boys, 4 and 6 years old. 

I can see there's quite a few threads to read here on the forum, and I'm hoping that we'll get some good tips and information about finding work, nice places for families to live, schools, moving and living in Spain.

Take care! /Victoria


----------



## akshulman

*Hello!*

My name is Alaina and I am from the US and living in Madrid. It is a great city to explore and I hope this forum will help me better integrate into the city!


----------



## eryl

*hello*

Hi i think i posted to wrong bit !! anyway my names Eryl iv just moved to Spain ...in Algeciras , looking to move nearer to a beach , although i do like it here, rhiconcillas ...spelling may be wrong? sounds good.....not registered with autonomo yet but i dont earn money in Spain? any advice on that would be welcome and heres a site i run ...much love .....Welcome to your first page!


----------



## semaJ

*Calling ExPats*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hi 
I am keen to buy property in Spain. My dream is to emigrate but it's not something I can do in one go. I just want to buy a relatively cheap apartment on the coast and rent it out and hopefully move over in the future in steps. I can buy a small property outright and as a first time buyer it is virtually impossible to get on the ladder in the UK and I think there is potentially more risk for me here. Of course the Spanish lifestyle and coast is a big attraction as well. However, I am aware there are a lot of potential mistakes that can be made so I want to hear from experience whether it is a good idea to do this and get any hints, tips, advice any of you can offer


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ahamaton said:


> Hi
> I am keen to buy property in Spain. My dream is to emigrate but it's not something I can do in one go. I just want to buy a relatively cheap apartment on the coast and rent it out and hopefully move over in the future in steps. I can buy a small property outright and as a first time buyer it is virtually impossible to get on the ladder in the UK and I think there is potentially more risk for me here. Of course the Spanish lifestyle and coast is a big attraction as well. However, I am aware there are a lot of potential mistakes that can be made so I want to hear from experience whether it is a good idea to do this and get any hints, tips, advice any of you can offer


Hello
My advice would be to look in the FAQ's on the main Spain page posts #31 and #34 to start with. 
When you have another question start a new thread


----------



## semaJ

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello
> My advice would be to look in the FAQ's on the main Spain page posts #31 and #34 to start with.
> When you have another question start a new thread


Thanks Pesky. I'll take a look, I cant actually start a thread yet. As a newbie I have to reply to threads to start with to be approved to start threads. Thanks for the reply though

AH


----------



## MarkThomas1964

*Hola*

Hi all,

My wife Cyndy and I will be moving to Costa Orihuela in 1st week of September.

We have lots of questions but I will only ask one for now...

I will be travelling back & forth to London to work, whilst Cyndy lives in our new home full-time. Is it generally cheaper to buy air tickets in Spain for the return flights (i.e. when we move I would buy a one-way ticket from London and then use Spain as my base for air travel) or to behave as if still UK-based and buy return tickets from the UK websites?

Any advice gratefully received. Thanks very much!

Mark



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


----------



## jojo

MarkThomas1964 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife Cyndy and I will be moving to Costa Orihuela in 1st week of September.
> 
> We have lots of questions but I will only ask one for now...
> 
> I will be travelling back & forth to London to work, whilst Cyndy lives in our new home full-time. Is it generally cheaper to buy air tickets in Spain for the return flights (i.e. when we move I would buy a one-way ticket from London and then use Spain as my base for air travel) or to behave as if still UK-based and buy return tickets from the UK websites?
> 
> Any advice gratefully received. Thanks very much!
> 
> Mark


My husband used to buy flights on line direct from the airlines ( you soon learn which ones and when). He'd browse every now and again searching for bargains - which he always seemed to find. He only booked one way tho. He'd buy em, then check in on line just before the flight. He also was awarded 'frequent flyer' cards which offered discounts etc.

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ahamaton said:


> Thanks Pesky. I'll take a look, I cant actually start a thread yet. As a newbie I have to reply to threads to start with to be approved to start threads. Thanks for the reply though
> 
> AH


All new posters can start threads.
Among the things they can't do is send Personal Messages


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> All new posters can start threads.
> Among the things they can't do is send Personal Messages


absolutely - it's possible to start a thread with your very first post!


----------



## Sailor 36

*Teaching in Spain*

I am in a similar post to yourself. My husband and I are hoping to relocate to Spain in August . He may just be taking early retirement but I would like to teach in an international school . I would love advice fro either you , your wife or anyone in this site as to the best way to get a teaching post!


----------



## xabiaxica

Sailor 36 said:


> I am in a similar post to yourself. My husband and I are hoping to relocate to Spain in August . He may just be taking early retirement but I would like to teach in an international school . I would love advice fro either you , your wife or anyone in this site as to the best way to get a teaching post!


many/most of the international/British schools in Spain are on this website

Welcome to Nabss | Nabss

contact them individually is probably best


----------



## semaJ

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello
> My advice would be to look in the FAQ's on the main Spain page posts #31 and #34 to start with.
> When you have another question start a new thread


Thanks again Pesky. I might have missread this I guess but there are a few places in the welcome back that led me to believe that was the case. Here is one of them:

"There are a few restrictions we place on new accounts which will be lifted once you become an active member of the site. Until this time you won't be allowed to post any links, have a signature, have a profile page or use the PM facility to contact other members privately. Your account will be upgraded to an active member after you have made 5 good posts (ones that follow our rules)."

I'm going to get to those docs you recommended at my earliest. I do appreciate the advice and will try to post a new thread as soon as I have read something.


----------



## semaJ

MarkThomas1964 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife Cyndy and I will be moving to Costa Orihuela in 1st week of September.
> 
> We have lots of questions but I will only ask one for now...
> 
> I will be travelling back & forth to London to work, whilst Cyndy lives in our new home full-time. Is it generally cheaper to buy air tickets in Spain for the return flights (i.e. when we move I would buy a one-way ticket from London and then use Spain as my base for air travel) or to behave as if still UK-based and buy return tickets from the UK websites?
> 
> Any advice gratefully received. Thanks very much!
> 
> Mark


Congratulations for taking control of your future my friend. I admire you and wish you the best.
I'm in a similar situation to you but a few steps behind, so I'm a real newbie at this game. I've had enough here though and really excited about a future in Spain. I just have to much to lose doing it all in one go so it's going to have to be small steps for me. My company has an office in Madrid but I want to live by the coast. I have loads of ideas but this is why I have too much to risk. I'm planning to buy a cheap property, rent it and go from there. I won't bore you with my logic and I know I'm speaking to the converted anyway but it just seems like a no brainer. i know there are risks and property prices are declining but when you can buy a property outright, rent it, still have money in savings, carry on working and paying in to your savings it's just crazy. As opposed to hiking myself up in debt for the next 25 years etc, etc etc. Property prices are declining in some places in Spain and of course increasing over here. Some property comes with debt in Spain and then there surveying to check they had planning permission. I am building my knowledge but have you come across any hurdles I should plan for yet?


----------



## xabiaxica

ahamaton said:


> Thanks again Pesky. I might have missread this I guess but there are a few places in the welcome back that led me to believe that was the case. Here is one of them:
> 
> "There are a few restrictions we place on new accounts which will be lifted once you become an active member of the site. Until this time you won't be allowed to post any links, have a signature, have a profile page or use the PM facility to contact other members privately. Your account will be upgraded to an active member after you have made 5 good posts (ones that follow our rules)."
> 
> I'm going to get to those docs you recommended at my earliest. I do appreciate the advice and will try to post a new thread as soon as I have read something.


it doesn't say anything about not being able to start a thread - trust me - you *can*


----------



## Brian_Watson

*Looking to move*

Hello all,
Brian here. 29 yo Primary teacher trained in UK but from and currently living in Ireland. I'm genuinely interested in moving to Spain to live and work. I would consider anywhere along east west and south coast and I'm guessing an international school would be my best bet to find employment. I'm single, no children and have visited Spain a lot, as a student and also worked as a summer camp instructor. I speak Spanish and ehm....thats about it for now. Hi to all.


----------



## semaJ

xabiachica said:


> it doesn't say anything about not being able to start a thread - trust me - you *can*


Excellent thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Brian_Watson said:


> Hello all,
> Brian here. 29 yo Primary teacher trained in UK but from and currently living in Ireland. I'm genuinely interested in moving to Spain to live and work. I would consider anywhere along east west and south coast and I'm guessing an international school would be my best bet to find employment. I'm single, no children and have visited Spain a lot, as a student and also worked as a summer camp instructor. I speak Spanish and ehm....thats about it for now. Hi to all.


Yep, international school is your best bet.
Start applying Now!


----------



## Madliz

Brian_Watson said:


> Hello all,
> Brian here. 29 yo Primary teacher trained in UK but from and currently living in Ireland. I'm genuinely interested in moving to Spain to live and work. I would consider anywhere along east west and south coast and I'm guessing an international school would be my best bet to find employment. I'm single, no children and have visited Spain a lot, as a student and also worked as a summer camp instructor. I speak Spanish and ehm....thats about it for now. Hi to all.


Here's a good place to start, good luck! 

Schools in Spain | Nabss


----------



## nadiam84

Hi All,

From UK, 29yr old self employed fitness instructor and health & fitness mentor, looking to relocate to Marbella, I am also TEFL qualified so looking for other work teaching English as a foreign language, have 2 young children and looking for Spanish state schools (that hopefully speak some English) and family friendly areas that have people residing there all year round. All ideas welcome 

Many thanks 

Nadia


----------



## JPRocks

Jason here myself and the good lady wife have found ourselves living inland on the Costa Del Sol quite by accident but thats another story and to which I am not going to go into here...for the moment at least. Obviously just finding our feet my wife is a BHS II with horses and I myself am a web guy. From deisign to SEO to consulting... I also pick up poo and muck out the horses which I enjoy as it gets me away from a desk and into sunshine. Enjoying life in Spain and as a diabetic type one cannot fault their health system in anyway. Indeed since arriving here I have been checked out by four dr´s which was a lot more than the NHS back in Blighty... -Catch you later peeps.


----------



## JPRocks

nadiam84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From UK, 29yr old self employed fitness instructor and health & fitness mentor, looking to relocate to Marbella, I am also TEFL qualified so looking for other work teaching English as a foreign language, have 2 young children and looking for Spanish state schools (that hopefully speak some English) and family friendly areas that have people residing there all year round. All ideas welcome
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Nadia


We are not far from Marbella but inland slightly. Lot more economical thats for sure! I like you am TEFL trained as well. Not quite sure about the family friendly areas but I would advise you look into the "Urbinizacions" and ask an estate agent aout family ones... Hope that helps


----------



## strummer

Hi all,

I'm looking forward to playing an active role in this forum. 

I am planning to re-locate to to the Costa Blanca within the next six months and I'm sure I can glean some useful advice/tips from the people here.


----------



## tkpierce

Hello everyone! My name is Tanya. I am new to the site and I'm very excited to learn more about living abroad one day soon. I currently live in Texas and am a life-long government employee. I am particularly interested in learning more about Spain, Italy and Ireland. I look forward to reading your comments, concerns and advice. Take care!


----------



## Drissy

tkpierce said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Tanya. I am new to the site and I'm very excited to learn more about living abroad one day soon. I currently live in Texas and am a life-long government employee. I am particularly interested in learning more about Spain, Italy and Ireland. I look forward to reading your comments, concerns and advice. Take care!


Hello Tanya
Hopefully we can help you learn as you go , please be specific on why you need to know as a priority and I'm sure being half English half Irish and going to live in Spain soon offers a nice mix of experiences and knowledge where I can


----------



## tkpierce

Thank you so much Drissy!!! Right now I have been pouring over the various threads and learning so much from the questions and answers of others on this site. What part of Spain will you be moving to? How very exciting! Have you lived in Ireland? I have visited Scotland and England extensively but not Ireland. That trip should happen next year---I just didn't want to rule it out as a possible, future home. I'm sure I will inundate you (and others) with questions soon. Thank you for reaching out and for your willingness to help.


----------



## scots1

Well here's my intro
I'm Scott
I'm a 43 years young single guy & previously lived in Majorca & South Spain before & miss it dreadfully

No ties in the UK so can basically live anywhere really but firm believer of if u know it stick with it....

Currently work for myself here just now in as a motor trader but i have a coach driving licence, extensive mechanical skills including car sales, and a full karaoke set up including lighting etc which will be defo coming with me as that ideally is what i plan to do when there (If anyone knows anybody needing a karaoke guy let me know lol).....or am gonna go beg Jock at English Mechanics to gimme some work lol..... he'll be able to understand me better speaking as am just over water fae his hometoon lol - To be fair i'll consider what options i have when there and decide which part am heading too - i'm keepin all options open as i can turn hand to near anything anyways, i aint coming with the perception that it's easy over there for everyone but am not a quitter either & need to do this.

Anyways....i wont be leaving it too long to get back across took me roughly 24 hours each time before so thinking i'll be doing the same this time

Basically just fed up being in UK now, love the spanish way of life, people are great & frankly not enough sun here either to keep me happy....

So hopefully i'll bump into some of you when i'm across - get a wee karaoke night sorted n drinkys as ya do lol

Scott


----------



## tkpierce

Welcome Scott! I'm new here as well----since you've lived in Spain before, I may need to pick your brain a bit. I am a Texan and we have lots of sun here that's for sure. I do love to visit Scotland with my next trip over there already set for next year. You Scots remind me a lot of us Texans----very proud and very independent people! Best of luck on your move! Tanya


----------



## scots1

tkpierce said:


> Welcome Scott! I'm new here as well----since you've lived in Spain before, I may need to pick your brain a bit. I am a Texan and we have lots of sun here that's for sure. I do love to visit Scotland with my next trip over there already set for next year. You Scots remind me a lot of us Texans----very proud and very independent people! Best of luck on your move! Tanya


Hi Tanya,
Not lived over there since 2005 but am hoping it's not changed 'dramatically' lol...feel free to pick brain with what i 'can' mind.
Can you send any of that sun to Scotland please as we have very little over the last 6 months lol.... soon be winter n i'll soon no be putting up wi it lol!
Everyones proud of the roots, and i am too bloody independent sometimes but know what...it get you where you want it to get you, you can sit thinking about things or instead of thinkin about things just do them... it gonna work one way or the other as far as am concerned eh x


----------



## Drissy

*Best of luck*



scots1 said:


> Well here's my intro
> I'm Scott
> I'm a 43 years young single guy & previously lived in Majorca & South Spain before & miss it dreadfully
> 
> No ties in the UK so can basically live anywhere really but firm believer of if u know it stick with it....
> 
> Currently work for myself here just now in as a motor trader but i have a coach driving licence, extensive mechanical skills including car sales, and a full karaoke set up including lighting etc which will be defo coming with me as that ideally is what i plan to do when there (If anyone knows anybody needing a karaoke guy let me know lol).....or am gonna go beg Jock at English Mechanics to gimme some work lol..... he'll be able to understand me better speaking as am just over water fae his hometoon lol - To be fair i'll consider what options i have when there and decide which part am heading too - i'm keepin all options open as i can turn hand to near anything anyways, i aint coming with the perception that it's easy over there for everyone but am not a quitter either & need to do this.
> 
> Anyways....i wont be leaving it too long to get back across took me roughly 24 hours each time before so thinking i'll be doing the same this time
> 
> Basically just fed up being in UK now, love the spanish way of life, people are great & frankly not enough sun here either to keep me happy....
> 
> So hopefully i'll bump into some of you when i'm across - get a wee karaoke night sorted n drinkys as ya do lol
> 
> Scott


best of luck Scott my situation very similar I'm 44 male heading for aire change down Alicante region going to look around for first month as taking my car. I don't rely on English economy propping me up for work as I am self employed in the narrow web labels and flexible packaging industry (print industry) so all my work being overseas I just got to the point enough is enough in uk so anytime your down Southern Spain again give us a shout man


----------



## Pesky Wesky

scots1 said:


> Hi Tanya,
> Not lived over there since 2005 but am hoping it's not changed 'dramatically' lol...feel free to pick brain with what i 'can' mind.


Well, there has been a financial crisis which was/ is one of the biggest in Europe. It started in 2008 and the country is still very much working its way through it.


----------



## tkpierce

Drissy and Scott----It is wonderful that you both enjoy professions that will allow you to work anyplace in the world. I am a single female who has been a prosecuting attorney my entire career---hard to translate that to other countries and do it from afar so I am looking at simply retiring early (at least that is my dream). I live in Dallas now (6.5 million people in this city but Texas is a wonderful place!) and we enjoy a decent cost of living in Texas compared to the other states so I am interested in how expensive it is to live in the south of Spain. I live very simply and have no debt----a true "low maintenance" woman. Any insight on that front would be much appreciated. I hope y'all are enjoying your weekend! Tanya


----------



## xabiaxica

tkpierce said:


> Drissy and Scott----It is wonderful that you both enjoy professions that will allow you to work anyplace in the world. I am a single female who has been a prosecuting attorney my entire career---hard to translate that to other countries and do it from afar so I am looking at simply retiring early (at least that is my dream). I live in Dallas now (6.5 million people in this city but Texas is a wonderful place!) and we enjoy a decent cost of living in Texas compared to the other states so I am interested in how expensive it is to live in the south of Spain. I live very simply and have no debt----a true "low maintenance" woman. Any insight on that front would be much appreciated. I hope y'all are enjoying your weekend! Tanya


it's a completely different scenario for both Drissy & scots1 -they are EU citizens so the requirements for living in Spain are completely different

take a look at the 'visas for non-EU citizens' section of this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

& then start a new discussion thread if you have any questions


----------



## Drissy

tkpierce said:


> Drissy and Scott----It is wonderful that you both enjoy professions that will allow you to work anyplace in the world. I am a single female who has been a prosecuting attorney my entire career---hard to translate that to other countries and do it from afar so I am looking at simply retiring early (at least that is my dream). I live in Dallas now (6.5 million people in this city but Texas is a wonderful place!) and we enjoy a decent cost of living in Texas compared to the other states so I am interested in how expensive it is to live in the south of Spain. I live very simply and have no debt----a true "low maintenance" woman. Any insight on that front would be much appreciated. I hope y'all are enjoying your weekend! Tanya


Hi Tanya, once im there I'll give a full regular report of the good and the bad lol , put it this way I've always found good value for money across Southern Spain. What's exciting me is the lure of so many beautiful villages to explore sligy in land but in touching distance of getting to the coast for eg 10 min to 20 min drive . I'll be video my whole first three months so I can share my whole journey with you at certain points of interest . I want to detail good and bad but I know it's going to be more good than bad. Hopefully we meet up once u land in Spain hahahah


----------



## Windsoruk

*Moving soon .. I hope*

Hi,

My name is Ian and I hope to move to the Tarragona region early next year along with my partner Mark.

We have planned a few exploratory trip starting with 5 days next month to stay with friends who have been visiting the region for quite a few years now and actually made the move them selves about six weeks ago.

We have started to look at properties on line and have already seen a few that would suit ideally !! My problem is that although our house in Windsor will simply sell without any problems our plans mean ideally this will not happen until February/March next year. What if we see our "ideal" property on one of our exploratory visits this year?? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated 

Ian


----------



## jojo

Windsoruk said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Ian and I hope to move to the Tarragona region early next year along with my partner Mark.
> 
> We have planned a few exploratory trip starting with 5 days next month to stay with friends who have been visiting the region for quite a few years now and actually made the move them selves about six weeks ago.
> 
> We have started to look at properties on line and have already seen a few that would suit ideally !! My problem is that although our house in Windsor will simply sell without any problems our plans mean ideally this will not happen until February/March next year. What if we see our "ideal" property on one of our exploratory visits this year??
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> Ian


Rent in Spain til you've secured the house sale in the UK?? Or rent in both countries til you're happy with the area etc??

Jo xxx


----------



## Windsoruk

Thanks for your prompt comment.

I think we have decided on the area. I was more thinking along the lines can you get something like 90% mortgages to secure our ideal property for the next 9 months when the sale of the UK property will easily allow redemption of that that mortgage.


----------



## baldilocks

Windsoruk said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Ian and I hope to move to the Tarragona region early next year along with my partner Mark.
> 
> We have planned a few exploratory trip starting with 5 days next month to stay with friends who have been visiting the region for quite a few years now and actually made the move them selves about six weeks ago.
> 
> We have started to look at properties on line and have already seen a few that would suit ideally !! My problem is that although our house in Windsor will simply sell without any problems our plans mean ideally this will not happen until February/March next year. What if we see our "ideal" property on one of our exploratory visits this year??
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> Ian


Much will depend on the seller's needs. In our case, they were not in a great rush because with the money from the sale of this house, they were going to build another, which they had to do within 2 years to avoid CGT. We paid a deposit (holding) then paid up part of the purchase price by taking a loan against our place in UK (extended our mortgage), then paid some more until 15 months after our original holding deposit we paid the balance, at which point they moved into a rented place next door until their new house was built. Everything worked smoothly. We had some reform work done (rewired and replumbed, new bathrooms, etc.) and moved in ourselves six weeks after making our final payment.

So, since many vendors are willing to be accommodating in order to make a sale, just see what answers you get when you ask. If all else fails, you can always rent until, everything falls into place.


----------



## jojo

Windsoruk said:


> Thanks for your prompt comment.
> 
> I think we have decided on the area. I was more thinking along the lines can you get something like 90% mortgages to secure our ideal property for the next 9 months when the sale of the UK property will easily allow redemption of that that mortgage.


A bridging loan type thing???? That would be far too risky for me, too many "what if's". I'm also a firm believer in living in a place (especially a foreign place) before totally committing. But maybe thats just me

Jo xxx


----------



## Windsoruk

Wow.. Thank you for that information. That is what I was hoping was a possibility! We have no mortgage on the Windsor house so hopefully Mr UK Bank Manager would look on us favourably as a good risk .. A holding deposit presents no problem but thereafter we would need the financing for a few months. 

Cheered me up no end ! :-


(This is in reply to Baldilocks!)


----------



## Madliz

Windsoruk said:


> Thanks for your prompt comment.
> 
> I think we have decided on the area. I was more thinking along the lines can you get something like 90% mortgages to secure our ideal property for the next 9 months when the sale of the UK property will easily allow redemption of that that mortgage.


If you find what you are sure is your dream property, try negotiating a rent-to-buy, which is becoming increasingly common here as properties take longer to shift. The vendor may be happy to have _some_ money coming in until the sale can go through.


----------



## scots1

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, there has been a financial crisis which was/ is one of the biggest in Europe. It started in 2008 and the country is still very much working its way through it.


Yeah i'm aware of that as it has really affected the whole world not just Spain, but thanks for picking up on that point only.


----------



## tkpierce

Drissy said:


> Hi Tanya, once im there I'll give a full regular report of the good and the bad lol , put it this way I've always found good value for money across Southern Spain. What's exciting me is the lure of so many beautiful villages to explore sligy in land but in touching distance of getting to the coast for eg 10 min to 20 min drive . I'll be video my whole first three months so I can share my whole journey with you at certain points of interest . I want to detail good and bad but I know it's going to be more good than bad. Hopefully we meet up once u land in Spain hahahah


Drissy---I look forward to your report (and videos!). The idea of lingering in small, scenic villages either inland or on the coast just makes me smile. Like I said, I am in search of a simple, more laid back lifestyle as I've been living in cities and climbing the proverbial career ladder my entire adult life. I appreciate you seeking to capture the honesty of your adventure.....life is always full of good and not-so-good. Like you, I understand there is both but I choose to focus and dwell on the positive! Hopefully we will meet up...the first drink is on me!


----------



## Drissy

Well I'm happy I can start wetting your appetite along the way , my journey starts via a ferry crossing taking 24 hrs from Portsmouth to Santander and then a 7 hour drive that after a 7 hour drive down to Portsmouth lol so can you make that beer a double . How long will it before you make the plunge and are you thinking of taking a holiday to Spain in advance to get a feel for everything first ?


----------



## tkpierce

Drissy said:


> Well I'm happy I can start wetting your appetite along the way , my journey starts via a ferry crossing taking 24 hrs from Portsmouth to Santander and then a 7 hour drive that after a 7 hour drive down to Portsmouth lol so can you make that beer a double . How long will it before you make the plunge and are you thinking of taking a holiday to Spain in advance to get a feel for everything first ?


Wow!!! What a journey just to get there.....the journey alone will probably hold great stories and even greater memories!! I think several beers might be in order (yes, I am a true Texas girl---and we love a good beer!) Mine would be a bit more mundane airplane ride! 

Any permanent move would not happen until a couple of years....but still trying to get the lay of the land. I've been over visiting several times but only for 2 weeks here and 3 weeks there....mostly the Madrid and Barcelona areas. I will most certainly be over several more times in the very near future to decide if this could/would be a permanent home or a permanent 2nd home. Either way is a good thing!!! Now about those beers....


----------



## perri

I am new here and I want to join this community. People join any community for fun and joy, 
but I want to get some knowledge about traveling.
here i saw a bundle of knowledge about all countries of world. 
hopefully,you all welcome me.


----------



## tkpierce

perri said:


> I am new here and I want to join this community. People join any community for fun and joy,
> but I want to get some knowledge about traveling.
> here i saw a bundle of knowledge about all countries of world.
> hopefully,you all welcome me.


Welcome Perri! I am new here myself and have learned so much just reading the posts of others. Full of great and very practical information.


----------



## bpbpbp

*New to Santander*

Hi!

I'm Benjamin, 34yrs old, new to Santander and I will be teaching English. I am a complete newbie to living in Spain, so I will be spending a lot of time on these forums, and learning Spanish too in my spare time.

Best,
Benny


----------



## xtranjera

Hola!

I'm from North Carolina and currently living in Ibiza, Spain for about a year now. Its nice to have an expat community to talk with! If anyone can point me in the direction of some good Spanish TV shows or a collection of movies online I will be eternally grateful. 

I am a web designer with majority English speaking clients. My Catalan fiancee speaks great english, and he loves to practice his second language.... so my spanish is very elementary. :'( boohoo.

Cya around!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xtranjera said:


> Hola!
> 
> I'm from North Carolina and currently living in Ibiza, Spain for about a year now. Its nice to have an expat community to talk with! If anyone can point me in the direction of some good Spanish TV shows or a collection of movies online I will be eternally grateful.
> 
> I am a web designer with majority English speaking clients. My Catalan fiancee speaks great english, and he loves to practice his second language.... so my spanish is very elementary. :'( boohoo.
> 
> Cya around!


Find a news story that interests you and read about it first in English so you know what the facts are, and then read about/ watch the same story in Spanish. You'll know what the story is so you can concentrate on the vocab and grammar. For a basic level disecting one story a day is enough


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> Find a news story that interests you and read about it first in English so you know what the facts are, and then read about/ watch the same story in Spanish. You'll know what the story is so you can concentrate on the vocab and grammar. For a basic level disecting one story a day is enough


I used to do that whenever I had to go to London - just buy El País and read about the stories I already knew.


----------



## Madliz

baldilocks said:


> I used to do that whenever I had to go to London - just buy El País and read about the stories I already knew.


You are a higher form of life, Baldi!

When I did a month's Spanish total immersion course in London, prior to marrying my half-Spanish, half-English husband, I used to buy and read ¡Hola! At least I could gossip with the new familia at the wedding!


----------



## xtranjera

Pesky Wesky said:


> Find a news story that interests you and read about it first in English so you know what the facts are, and then read about/ watch the same story in Spanish. You'll know what the story is so you can concentrate on the vocab and grammar. For a basic level disecting one story a day is enough


Awesome idea! I'm a news fanatic, so this will be fun!



Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

bpbpbp said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Benjamin, 34yrs old, new to Santander and I will be teaching English. I am a complete newbie to living in Spain, so I will be spending a lot of time on these forums, and learning Spanish too in my spare time.
> 
> Best,
> Benny


You're going to a beautiful part of the country. If you like the countryside and lonely sandy beaches you'll be in heaven!


----------



## Sara.P

bpbpbp said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Benjamin, 34yrs old, new to Santander and I will be teaching English. I am a complete newbie to living in Spain, so I will be spending a lot of time on these forums, and learning Spanish too in my spare time.
> 
> Best,
> Benny



Hi Benny,

I have just got a Job teaching English in Santander and I'm due to move/start in September. I feel a little overwhelmed with everything I need to organise and If there is any advice you could give me it would be appreciated! Particularly regarding accommodation and tax. I hope you don't mind me asking and you've settled in well. Thank you in advance

Sara


----------



## greenbobw

Hi guys myself and my wife paid a visit to Maella ,Aragon in May this year as a holiday and a recce trip as its not an area we had previously visited certainly found it an area we could live in..Ended up buying a townhouseWe have visited many Spanish tourist areas and areas suitable to work in.Now our aim is to holiday out here for a couple of years to renovate house then move out on a semi retirement basis, stay for summer and return to UK for winter to work.

I think the info on here will be more than helpful.


----------



## misterblue58

*New Here But Not New To Spain*

Hi everyone
Just a quick hello. My name is Ricky martin,, lol Yes Yes Ive heard it all before and has been the constant source of amusement to almost every spanish person i meet . I stil laugh along to all the "Living la Vida Loca" references and of course "She bangs" etc etc. but hey at least its a great ice breaker and evrytime i go back to a shop or bank. i get greeted with a smile !!


----------



## XSnPX

*Living in Marbella*

Hi to all at Expat Forum!

Well, a little about me and to say hi!.

I moved here in Marbella at the end of April to work full time. I am originally French but lived the majority of my life in the UK and work have sent me to Spain to open a new office for them which is great stuff. 

I already loved Spain for a long time, so coming here to live & work is excellent.

I am here to really start meeting new people and build my social circle and make friends, so please free to contact me to talk and maybe meet for a few drinks.

I am hard working, easy going, I don't take life too seriously (only when it is needed) and make sure i enjoy every moment as life is too short to make it more complicated then it is.

I love cooking, eating, going to the beach, visiting new cultures and areas (I think Kite surfing in Tarifa is to be done soon), BBQs, dinner parties and making sure a good time is always had by everyone...

Would love to hear from you and if you want to know more - you can always add me on facebook or chat on whatsapp or other by PMing me directly. 

Thx

Benoit!


----------



## BillDietrich

*Hello, I am US retiree looking to move to Barcelona*

I will live with a friend in Barcelona who is a citizen.

My web page: www billdietrich.me/Barcelona.html


----------



## 1367kevin

*hello*

Hi , im kevin 34 and from northern ireland , im here to get info about a move to los alcazares . thanks


----------



## wobbles64

*hola*

Well I'll introduce myself, even though I've posted some questions on this site already. I'm 45 years old, OH is coming up for 50 and we've lived in the same town in Manchester all our lives, 
Had pipe dreams of retiring to Spain but not really had the capital to believe it could become a reality so settle for bi yearly trips to the Canaries lol.
I've worked for the same company for 16 years , found myself in redundancy pool in January and then was sent a weblink by a friend asking if anyone was interested in applying for a job in Spain for 12 months, what the hell I thought so sent off my CV. 
Stone me, they thought I was the perfect candidate and offered me a package I couldn't refuse.
After many holidays in Spain and each time a ' what if...' conversation with my husband, the reality is scary and exciting.
I'm moving to Madrid area in 3 months time after handing in my notice today.
I'm bringing our 2 rescue dogs and leaving behind our daughter, to be fair she is 24 so she will be fine.
I'm really scared that I won't like it, I won't be up to the job I've been offered, our dream will turn into a nightmare, our dogs will get heat stroke, my husband will be isolated and hate it, I will miss our daughter too much. 
One positive though is I've been told Sky sports is very difficult to receive !! 
But if you don't try because of fear of failure then you've already failed..right ?
So I'm grabbing life by the horns and taking a dream offer to see where life takes us but I'm sure whatever happens I won't regret it.
But for all those people who offer advise, knowledge and even criticism on sites like these, thank you ! , finding this site and getting reassurances to questions and concerns is more valuable than you know. So Hola! from Manchester and I hope in 12 months time I'm able to help someone new and scared too. x :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Drissy

Hello Kevin , fire away as I have just moved here on a temp basis to check it all out. I'm still finding my feet but very impressed I must say and it's all about lifestyle and choices. Ping me any questions mate and I'll try source info or answer directly for you , good luck with everything


----------



## XSnPX

BillDietrich said:


> I will live with a friend in Barcelona who is a citizen. My web page: www billdietrich.me/Barcelona.html


Welcome to Spain !


----------



## XSnPX

wobbles64 said:


> Well I'll introduce myself, even though I've posted some questions on this site already. I'm 45 years old, OH is coming up for 50 and we've lived in the same town in Manchester all our lives, Had pipe dreams of retiring to Spain but not really had the capital to believe it could become a reality so settle for bi yearly trips to the Canaries lol. I've worked for the same company for 16 years , found myself in redundancy pool in January and then was sent a weblink by a friend asking if anyone was interested in applying for a job in Spain for 12 months, what the hell I thought so sent off my CV. Stone me, they thought I was the perfect candidate and offered me a package I couldn't refuse. After many holidays in Spain and each time a ' what if...' conversation with my husband, the reality is scary and exciting. I'm moving to Madrid area in 3 months time after handing in my notice today. I'm bringing our 2 rescue dogs and leaving behind our daughter, to be fair she is 24 so she will be fine. I'm really scared that I won't like it, I won't be up to the job I've been offered, our dream will turn into a nightmare, our dogs will get heat stroke, my husband will be isolated and hate it, I will miss our daughter too much. One positive though is I've been told Sky sports is very difficult to receive !! But if you don't try because of fear of failure then you've already failed..right ? So I'm grabbing life by the horns and taking a dream offer to see where life takes us but I'm sure whatever happens I won't regret it. But for all those people who offer advise, knowledge and even criticism on sites like these, thank you ! , finding this site and getting reassurances to questions and concerns is more valuable than you know. So Hola! from Manchester and I hope in 12 months time I'm able to help someone new and scared too. x :fingerscrossed:


Welcome to Spain! Don't worry about Madrid it's a great capital, one of my favourite! Been there many times and ppl are great, the atmosphere is amazing and is pretty safe, I'm sure you will settle in just fine!


----------



## 1367kevin

Drissy said:


> Hello Kevin , fire away as I have just moved here on a temp basis to check it all out. I'm still finding my feet but very impressed I must say and it's all about lifestyle and choices. Ping me any questions mate and I'll try source info or answer directly for you , good luck with everything


thanks drissy , its appreciated


----------



## sol44

Hi to dear future friends. We are a lovely family from Manchester, planning to move to Malaga summer 2015. We need help/info regarding enrolment of our 10 years old son Alex in a Spanish school. Of course will need as many friends as we can get, as the first year of immigration to nay country is hard. I love yoga, walking. I am very good with helping people with Dr/hospital appointments as I have been a clinical pharmacist for 20 years. I speak Norwegian, English, fluent, but speak Spanish as well to an intermediate level. Love to hear from you


----------



## caldrin

Just thought I would post on here to say Hi.

Thinking about moving over to Gibraltar to work next year but will prob end up living in spain. I work in I.T. and there seems to be quite a bit of work there.

Used to live near Mijas Golf abotu 10 years ago and love the country so think its about time I moved back


----------



## sharon288

have posted a thread to say hello but thought i'd put a quick not here will be "house searching" from may next year when OH retires...i will be working until august and then we hope to join all you lovely folks in Spain.....hoping to glean lots of info from here and see how you've all done it


----------



## inayeseaewe

Greeting all! I thought I'd introduce myself here as I'm new to the site and this thread seems to serve that purpose.

I'm an American who will be moving to Spain in 8 days. I've never lived further than 60 miles from my hometown (outside Atlanta, GA), so this ought to be quite the adventure. I will be living for about a month outside of Orce in rural Southeastern Spain, and then moving on to Las Palmas to work in a youth hostel there for at least four more months. After than I'm not sure, but I've always had a bad case of the travel bug, so I figured it was time to finally move abroad.

Anyways, I'll be looking for suggestions on things to do, tips on things to bring or prepare for that might not be all that obvious, and any other advice you fine folks can offer.

That's all I've got so far, so safe travels everyone, and maybe I'll see you in Espana!


----------



## baldilocks

inayeseaewe said:


> Greeting all! I thought I'd introduce myself here as I'm new to the site and this thread seems to serve that purpose.
> 
> I'm an American who will be moving to Spain in 8 days. I've never lived further than 60 miles from my hometown (outside Atlanta, GA), so this ought to be quite the adventure. I will be living for about a month outside of Orce in rural Southeastern Spain, and then moving on to Las Palmas to work in a youth hostel there for at least four more months. After than I'm not sure, but I've always had a bad case of the travel bug, so I figured it was time to finally move abroad.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be looking for suggestions on things to do, tips on things to bring or prepare for that might not be all that obvious, and any other advice you fine folks can offer.
> 
> That's all I've got so far, so safe travels everyone, and maybe I'll see you in Espana!


With regard to things to bring, please be aware that electrical power here is different, being 220/240v 50 Hz versus the US 100v 60hz. The frequency is less important (motors run a little slower) but the voltage change means that you will have to lug around transformers unless the appliance has dual voltage. The fittings here are also different so you either need adaptors or new plugs. It is often easier to travel light and get what you need here.


----------



## inayeseaewe

Baldilocks - Thanks for the advice! I've gotten myself a few adapters for the few electrical devices I will be bringing (Laptop, electric razor, and i think that's it). Definitely going to be packing very light, probably only bringing a week or two worth of clothes, my laptop, maybe a book or two, toiletries (toothbrush/toothpaste, shampoo, razor, etc) and a few other minor odds & ends. 

Please let me know if I'm forgetting anything important, or if there's something glaringly obvious that I'm omitting and need to make sure I have. Any other tips/tricks/advice/suggestions/etc., literally anything at all, would be monumentally helpfuland greatly appreciated!

Save travels all!

-K


----------



## cibuc

*Hello*

Hi everybody

We just bought an apartment in Altea and intend to spend there some good time. But vefore that... we will have to paint it, furnish it etc.


----------



## Alcalaina

cibuc said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> We just bought an apartment in Altea and intend to spend there some good time. But vefore that... we will have to paint it, furnish it etc.


Welcome! :welcome:


----------



## cibuc

Thank you! I just saw your site: pretty impressive!


----------



## Lisdelsol

Hi, Just joined the site although have read many feeds for a while now and have found it a wonderful source of information. Myself, husband and our daughter are hoping to move to Oliva Valencia in September. We are currently in the process of trying to buy a property and starting to think about promoting our businesses when we arrive. Lisa x


----------



## kodel

Hi All my name is Derrick and I'm new to the site. My Wife & I are planning to move to Spain in the near future (2-3 yrs time), I'm an I.T & Web Development Consultant and would like to start a business in Spain around I.T. Were undecided as to where in Spain we'd like to settle in but have been making trips at least twice year to different areas, so far we've covered:- Estepona, Marbella, Madrid, Albir/Altea, Benidorm, Valencia. In September we'll be in Barcelona . 

Were looking for a multi-cultural area close to bars,shop and not too far from a beach.


----------



## xabiaxica

kodel said:


> Hi All my name is Derrick and I'm new to the site. My Wife & I are planning to move to Spain in the near future (2-3 yrs time), I'm an I.T & Web Development Consultant and would like to start a business in Spain around I.T. Were undecided as to where in Spain we'd like to settle in but have been making trips at least twice year to different areas, so far we've covered:- Estepona, Marbella, Madrid, Albir/Altea, Benidorm, Valencia. In September we'll be in Barcelona .
> 
> Were looking for a multi-cultural area close to bars,shop and not too far from a beach.


:welcome:

have a read of the forum & take a look at the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html for nitty gritty info, then ask anything you want to know or join in some discussions


----------



## Sstone

hello everyone,

I just moved to the marbella, san pedro area a week ago, althoug i've been here many times before it feels different now that I am ''living'' here. 

I'm starting at the new university of marbella (MIUC) in october but untill then I Hope I can make some friends. :fingerscrossed:

I'm 22 & originally from Holland. 

xx:typing:


----------



## Steveb885

Hi All, new guy on the block and to the forum, recently moved here to Riviera from UK, been coming here on and off for a few years, decided as had cost here anyway and relationship break up, to take the plunge and move! so any ideas where to meet new people, need to learn the language so that's high on my list, enjoy various sports, little gym work, cycling , swimming, nothing to serious more for fitness and enjoyment, last point very strange being by myself, even though i know the area reasonably well, any advice gratefully received. steve


----------



## peter3

Buenos dias!
no, I haven't learnt Spanish, yet, but I will. I'm 65 yrs old, single and have lived the last 3 years on a boat in France. I've had enough of boating and intend to go and find somewhere to live in the Barcelona area. 

I'm most interested in a British/German/Dutch/Scandinavian community in Barcelona and would be grateful for any thoughts you may have. Also, I'm used to moving around Europe and speak German and French. Living in Barcelona looks relatively expensive. Somewhere just outside, ideally in the hills/countryside near Barcelona would be great.

I'll be driving down to have a look soon and am keen to find the right place. Hasta luego,

Peter


----------



## 24253597

*Moving on*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hi all
Just joined the forum, my name is Roger & my wife is Kimberley we are 60 and 57 years of age, we have owned a house in Caniles for the past 10years but only use for holidays, we are now looking to move out permanently and are looking for any information that would be relevant, especially on health insurance and cost.

Thanks all


----------



## xabiaxica

24253597 said:


> Hi all
> Just joined the forum, my name is Roger & my wife is Kimberley we are 60 and 57 years of age, we have owned a house in Caniles for the past 10years but only use for holidays, we are now looking to move out permanently and are looking for any information that would be relevant, especially on health insurance and cost.
> 
> Thanks all


:welcome:

you'll find tons of info here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

so settle down for a read & then ask anything you want to know!


----------



## enlivend

Good afternoon.

I'm Nick. In in my mid 50s, I just moved out here (from Cambridge) for a new job, and am living in an apartment near Marbella (in Nueva Andalucia). I have family, but for complex reasons they won't be joining me until October. Although Lauren & I will be looking for a joint social life there's no reason why I shouldn't try and get started now! If there's anything going on in or near Marbella I'd be interested to hear about it... Thanks and -- hopefully -- see you later.

- nick


----------



## JRussell444

*I'm John*

Hi, I am John, 23, and I am moving to Mallorca in September to become a language assistant for a year. I have spent previous time living in mainland Spain before and am going to be a language assistant. I am a qualified CELTA Cambridge English Teacher and am also a barman with extensive experience. 

I'm hoping to just make some connections before I move to Sa Pobla and to make some great friends!

John


----------



## cordaba

hi my wife and I are coming out to nerja in 2016 to look for properties and I hope I can get some help from the good people on here, we have seen some bargain's in competa but we have never been there so we will have a good look around when we come over, My wife is from the Dominican republic so the language shouldn't be a problem, we hope to come out for 6 months to have a good look around.


----------



## stevenp93

*Self introduction and searching for trusted tax advisor*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hola,

My name is Steve, and myself, wife and 12 year old daughter are relocating to Spain in September. I will be in the happy position of trying out retirement, living off a QROPS pension and savings!

We have a school place sorted out with the Sotogrande International School - on the Costa del Sol between Marbella and Gibraltar, but no house yet. The plan is to rent until we figure out what to do more permanently.

My main immediate concern is figuring out how to minimise taxation, especially global wealth tax and inheritance tax, and would be very grateful to learn of anyone who has a tried, tested and trusted good tax advisor, rather than being exposed to the vagaries of google search !

I look forward to a long online association with fellow expats, and hopefully become a contributor as soon as possible rather than purely a beneficiary of advice !

Steve


----------



## snikpoh

stevenp93 said:


> Hola,
> 
> My name is Steve, and myself, wife and 12 year old daughter are relocating to Spain in September. I will be in the happy position of trying out retirement, living off a QROPS pension and savings!
> 
> We have a school place sorted out with the Sotogrande International School - on the Costa del Sol between Marbella and Gibraltar, but no house yet. The plan is to rent until we figure out what to do more permanently.
> 
> My main immediate concern is figuring out how to minimise taxation, especially global wealth tax and inheritance tax, and would be very grateful to learn of anyone who has a tried, tested and trusted good tax advisor, rather than being exposed to the vagaries of google search !
> 
> I look forward to a long online association with fellow expats, and hopefully become a contributor as soon as possible rather than purely a beneficiary of advice !
> 
> Steve



:welcome:

Are you really sure that wealth tax will apply - you may be one of the unlucky few? This tax only really kicks in if you and your wife have assets in excess of 1milllion€ EACH. The figure is actually about 700k€ each but then you can offset about 350k€ per person for your main residence if it is in joint names (only once if it is in a single name).

Blevins Franks have a good reputation in your area.


----------



## stevenp93

Thanks snikpoh, I will try their office in Mijas.


----------



## Johnskispain

*Great part of our lives*

Originally my wife and I along with our Son and Daughter were relocated to Spain by the company I worked for over 11 years ago. Unfortunately after 2 years the company went bust in the UK and then dragged the S.L Company the same way. We had purchased our house by that time so decided to stick it out and stay. As we were in rural Andalucía it was important we spoke Spanish and managed to integrate into local society. I even had the honour of carrying the St Candelaria through the Town for three years running, so I guess you could say we were accepted. We purchased a rundown Bar/Restaurant, employed Spanish staff and invested into our business which we ran very successfully for 9 years. It was probably the hardest I have ever worked to earn a living, with long hours, little holiday time and some weeks not taking an income from the business. Hay ho as they say we were living the dream though and made some very valuable and nice honest Spanish friends. In the end we decided to move back to the UK as the kids had grown up and left and started having children. This was the biggest pull ever and the turning point in our lives. We managed to sell our business but still have our house, which we will keep but are looking to rent out. We converted it for B&B as at some point we may return to run a new venture again. Until such times if anyone is interested please ask.
We are currently living in Poole Dorset close to all 5 of our Grandkids who we try and spend as much time as possible with. I thought it would be hard to get back into working for someone else again but have found everything working out ok for us.


----------



## marty7

xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hi, I am Martin from Basingstoke, Hampshire, England, perhaps I am getting ahead of myself, but my partner and I would like to retire somewhere, where the winters are somewhat milder than England, we are coming over to Spain on the 27th Aug, 9 nights in Almerimar, I have ordered a car for the duration and therefore will be getting out and about, to look inland, and to find some good Spanish Tapas, as well as keeping an open mind about it all, after all, we are on holiday!


----------



## Mandyorme

*Welcome to Spain*

Hi my name is mandy and we are moving to costa del sol in 7 weeks, two of my daughters aged 18 and 22 and my husband.
I am looking for place for them to meet people their age , we have been going to costa del sol for over 20 years so we are kinda familiar with the place.


----------



## brocher

Mandyorme said:


> Hi my name is mandy and we are moving to costa del sol in 7 weeks, two of my daughters aged 18 and 22 and my husband.
> I am looking for place for them to meet people their age , we have been going to costa del sol for over 20 years so we are kinda familiar with the place.


Hi Mandy, how exciting! 

What will your daughters be doing? Do you know you all have to apply for residence within 90days of arrival? To do this you have to prove you have private healthcare provision and sufficient income, approx 600€ per person per month, into a Spanish bank account and /or 6000€ savings unless you have a contract of employment or pay autonomo. Your daughters, as adults, will have to do this in their own right. 

I'm sure the two of them will have no problems going out together until they meet people!


----------



## Martinpdickinson

*Holiday home*

Retire in 3 months and we are looking to purchase a holiday home in Andalucia region. Ideally within walking distance of a village and not too near the sea. Would like mainly Spanish community


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Martinpdickinson said:


> Retire in 3 months and we are looking to purchase a holiday home in Andalucia region. Ideally within walking distance of a village and not too near the sea. Would like mainly Spanish community


Look in the last page of FAQ's for info about buying in Spain - and the FAQ's in general for lots of info about tax, renting, areas to look at, cars, pets etc etc


----------



## Ishtak

Hi guys and gals,

My name is Justin. I have received an employment contract in Madrid. I will be moving over at the beginning of October and my wife and 11 year old daughter will be coming in December once she finishes the school year in South Africa. 

I've been lurking on the site for a few weeks now grabbing as much information as I can about schools etc. 

Look forward to interacting with everyone now 

Justin


----------



## xabiaxica

Ishtak said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> My name is Justin. I have received an employment contract in Madrid. I will be moving over at the beginning of October and my wife and 11 year old daughter will be coming in December once she finishes the school year in South Africa.
> 
> I've been lurking on the site for a few weeks now grabbing as much information as I can about schools etc.
> 
> Look forward to interacting with everyone now
> 
> Justin


:welcome: & congrats on the job!!

if you have any questions, start a new thread & ask away!


----------



## wilsman77

*nearly made it to Spain today*

I nearly owned my very own casa in Cabo Roig today, but apparently the bank has sold the property... well anyway they got the papers mixed up at the land registry so i have to wait a further 3 weeks for the paperwork to be sorted out. Eventually once I get the house it will be a holiday home probably visit once a month turning into a retirement home, spending the summers in the UK and the winters on the Orihuela coast.
Does anyone else on the forum live near the Aldi in Lomas De Cabo Roig?


----------



## Baitzum

Thank you for the welcome.

My situation is simple....my wife and I are seriously thinking of retiring to Spain sometime within the next 2 years or sooner.

At the moment we are at a loss as to where along the coast to retire to ! We were thinking of Moraira or possibly Calpe or somewhere in the neighborhood. 

Naturally prior to moving lock stock and barrel we will take a trip for a few weeks to visit first hand.

I would like to hear from those that consider themselves to be "expert" on beach areas in and around the 2 aforementioned for some advice. Realizing of course these topics are somewhat subjective.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Baitzum

Pesky Wesky said:


> There are a load of us "here" john!
> If you want to contribute to a thread just click on reply and write away. If you want to start a new thread go back to the initial page of "La Tasca" or the main Spain page. Towards the top, under the flags, it says _new thread_. Put a title and away you go.


I'm Baitzum another newbie as of today. I posted something somewhere but haven't had any responses as yet. Perhaps I did something wrong ?
My wife and I want to move to Spain and so we are here fact finding. We were living in California for many years and I had the brilliant idea to move to Idaho. First place we lived in was Coeur d'Alene in the north. We grew to detest it there and decided to move to Boise, WE like it very much here but having said (or typed) that, we are hell bent on living in Spain on the coast somewhere affordable yet beautiful. Helpful ideas are most welcomed. 
You may refer to me as Baitzum. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Baitzum said:


> Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> My situation is simple....my wife and I are seriously thinking of retiring to Spain sometime within the next 2 years or sooner.
> 
> At the moment we are at a loss as to where along the coast to retire to ! We were thinking of Moraira or possibly Calpe or somewhere in the neighborhood.
> 
> Naturally prior to moving lock stock and barrel we will take a trip for a few weeks to visit first hand.
> 
> I would like to hear from those that consider themselves to be "expert" on beach areas in and around the 2 aforementioned for some advice. Realizing of course these topics are somewhat subjective.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi to Baitzum and all other recent newbies,
Baitzum, you say your situation is simple, but I wonder if it is. Did you know that if you are a US citizen you need a visa to come here? The first thing you should do is find out about that, the financial conditions that you'll need to fulfil, the tax issues and to see if it's viable for you. Or maybe you have eu citizenship somehow.
I'm not a beach area expert as I live in Madrid which is the furthest away from a beach that you can get in Spain, but if I was going to choose a beach I'd probably go for a beach in the north - Asturias.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Baitzum said:


> I'm Baitzum another newbie as of today. I posted something somewhere but haven't had any responses as yet. Perhaps I did something wrong ?
> My wife and I want to move to Spain and so we are here fact finding. We were living in California for many years and I had the brilliant idea to move to Idaho. First place we lived in was Coeur d'Alene in the north. We grew to detest it there and decided to move to Boise, WE like it very much here but having said (or typed) that, we are hell bent on living in Spain on the coast somewhere affordable yet beautiful. Helpful ideas are most welcomed.
> You may refer to me as Baitzum. Thanks in advance....


Hi,
5 hours isn't very long for people to reply to your post.
You didn't do anything wrong, although this thread is really only for introductins and then you open another thread on the main Spain page if you want to ask a specific question.
I've already pointed out your possible need for a visa and here is a recent thread that speaks of the same
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/529025-reality-check.html
You can search the forum for info about places to live. I searched where to live and here are 2 threads that came up
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/339969-where-live.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...hoices-what-do-you-love-about-where-you-live-
Or , as I said you can post a new thread on the main Spain page specific to you.
You will also find the FAQ's full of info about driving, health, renting, buying, education etc etc


----------



## Madliz

> if I was going to choose a beach I'd probably go for a beach in the north - Asturias.


But I like to swim in the sea and therefore I'd choose Alicante and the Med over Asturias and the Atlantic.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Madliz said:


> But I like to swim in the sea and therefore I'd choose Alicante and the Med over Asturias and the Atlantic.


Ah yes, you see I'm not fussed about swimming


----------



## whatabout

*Hi everyone!*

I'm whatabout- I ask a lot of questions! 
Myself (51),OH (43) and 19 yo son returned to NE England lat last year after living in NC USA for 5 years. Living in the US certainly made us realise what's important to us and helped us make the break from traditional work ethics. Our son is off to Uni' next month and the lease on our house is up in Januaury and we're hopefully starting our adventure to Spain. 
Not alltogether sure of the what's, where's and howlongfors, but hoping that members will prove to be a great resource. In the past I worked as a RN in the NHS for 27 years (never again!), latterly as a senior clinical nurse /lecturer. OH worked in corporate insurance insolvency and then health research. Neither of us are working currently. Looking forward to learning!


----------



## xabiaxica

whatabout said:


> I'm whatabout- I ask a lot of questions!
> Myself (51),OH (43) and 19 yo son returned to NE England lat last year after living in NC USA for 5 years. Living in the US certainly made us realise what's important to us and helped us make the break from traditional work ethics. Our son is off to Uni' next month and the lease on our house is up in Januaury and we're hopefully starting our adventure to Spain.
> Not alltogether sure of the what's, where's and howlongfors, but hoping that members will prove to be a great resource. In the past I worked as a RN in the NHS for 27 years (never again!), latterly as a senior clinical nurse /lecturer. OH worked in corporate insurance insolvency and then health research. Neither of us are working currently. Looking forward to learning!


:welcome:

have a good read & start a new thread if you can't find the answer to something!


----------



## korn1e

My Name is Aji.

As I got my new job in Madrid, Me, my wife, my daughter (5 y.o.) will migrate to Spain on 1st week of September 2014. Temporary (1 month) we will stay in the center of Madrid (service apartment), and we haven't decided yet where we are going to live afterwards.

We feels very exited and in the same time we will face our biggest challenge; getting school for my daughter in the middle of school term (which starts on September). Our main language is Bahasa (Indonesia) and we don't have any skill/knowledge on Spanish language. Since my salary couldn't afford to send her to private/international school, we plan to send her to state school or semi-private school. 

Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks in advance....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

korn1e said:


> My Name is Aji.
> 
> As I got my new job in Madrid, Me, my wife, my daughter (5 y.o.) will migrate to Spain on 1st week of September 2014. Temporary (1 month) we will stay in the center of Madrid (service apartment), and we haven't decided yet where we are going to live afterwards.
> 
> We feels very exited and in the same time we will face our biggest challenge; getting school for my daughter in the middle of school term (which starts on September). Our main language is Bahasa (Indonesia) and we don't have any skill/knowledge on Spanish language. Since my salary couldn't afford to send her to private/international school, we plan to send her to state school or semi-private school.
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks in advance....


Hi,
It's not the middle of the school term, in fact it's the beginning of the school *year*. Most children are already signed up at a school, but you need to go to your nearest school to find out what you have to do as soon as you arrive in Madrid. If you're lucky and the school you want has a free place all you need to do is complete the paperwork and you'll be OK. The new term starts in the second or third week of September in most schools in the Comunidad de Madrid


----------



## snikpoh

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> It's not the middle of the school term, in fact it's the beginning of the school *year*. Most children are already signed up at a school, but you need to go to your nearest school to find out what you have to do as soon as you arrive in Madrid. If you're lucky and the school you want has a free place all you need to do is complete the paperwork and you'll be OK. The new term starts in the second or third week of September in most schools in the Comunidad de Madrid


Here in this region they've brought the start date forward to 3rd September - not sure if this is a regional change or a national one.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

snikpoh said:


> Here in this region they've brought the start date forward to 3rd September - not sure if this is a regional change or a national one.


No, not national, although having checked, it seems they have brought the dates for primary forward.
Primary starts 9th
Secondary 10th or 11th (depending on year)
FP 22 or 4th of October
Universities it seems are a world unto their own. My daughter finished in May and will go back on the 9th, but other who are also in public universities in Madrid finished in June and go back in October


----------



## snikpoh

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, not national, although having checked, it seems they have brought the dates for primary forward.
> Primary starts 9th
> Secondary 10th or 11th (depending on year)
> FP 22 or 4th of October
> Universities it seems are a world unto their own. My daughter finished in May and will go back on the 9th, but other who are also in public universities in Madrid finished in June and go back in October


My son starts university in Spain (for the first time) on 8th although there is an introductory day on 4th September so it's action stations getting him sorted.

I am told that they finish towards the end of June.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

snikpoh said:


> My son starts university in Spain (for the first time) on 8th although there is an introductory day on 4th September so it's action stations getting him sorted.
> 
> I am told that they finish towards the end of June.


Uni here in Spain?


----------



## khaoist

Hi there... I´m Sean... Just drove from Scotland to Madrid to be with my girl. We´ll be heading to Granada next week... She´ll be at uni, so I´ll be looking for things to keep me occupied.

Hoping this forum will give me some ideas and maybe some networking possibilities. I´ve spent a few months out here over the past year and I´ve only met two British folk... Would be good to meet a few more.


----------



## xabiaxica

khaoist said:


> Hi there... I´m Sean... Just drove from Scotland to Madrid to be with my girl. We´ll be heading to Granada next week... She´ll be at uni, so I´ll be looking for things to keep me occupied.
> 
> Hoping this forum will give me some ideas and maybe some networking possibilities. I´ve spent a few months out here over the past year and I´ve only met two British folk... Would be good to meet a few more.


:welcome:

here's a thread you might find interesting http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/505234-what-do-you-think-granada.html


----------



## khaoist

Hey. thanks for the link... I´ll give it a read.


----------



## mel734

*Hello*

Hi I'm Mel, I'm still living in the UK but looking for a 3 bedroom house/finca/ bungalow etc anywhere within an hour of malaga or alicante (huge I know!). Firstly with a view to all of the family benefitting (2 grown up, 2 highh school) then moving to spend more time here less in UK. I found the forum searching for information and thought it would be the perfect place to ask advice, if I'm outside of your normal membership as not yet moving permanently I'll understand!


----------



## jojo

mel734 said:


> Hi I'm Mel, I'm still living in the UK but looking for a 3 bedroom house/finca/ bungalow etc anywhere within an hour of malaga or alicante (huge I know!). Firstly with a view to all of the family benefitting (2 grown up, 2 highh school) then moving to spend more time here less in UK. I found the forum searching for information and thought it would be the perfect place to ask advice, if I'm outside of your normal membership as not yet moving permanently I'll understand!



It doesnt matter where you are or why. Welcome to the forum. You need a few fact finding trips so that you know where and what you want before embarking on buying - which can be a minefield in itself. We usually recommend renting first, so that you get a feel for everything.

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks

*Some* people recommend renting first, others who have done good research in advance and know where they want to be, buy with confidence and save paying rent at, maybe €500 per month (€6000 p.a.).


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> It doesnt matter where you are or why. Welcome to the forum. You need a few fact finding trips so that you know where and what you want before embarking on buying - which can be a minefield in itself. *We usually recommend renting first*, so that you get a feel for everything.
> 
> Jo xxx





baldilocks said:


> *Some* people recommend renting first, others who have done good research in advance and know where they want to be, buy with confidence and save paying rent at, maybe €500 per month (€6000 p.a.).



*Most *of us on this forum, and others, would recommend renting first - especially when property is so difficult to sell now, if you do make a mistake

for mel734 - in your case make lots of 'research' trips at different times of year  Bear in mind though that what is a good holiday property, isn't necessarily right for living in full time


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> *Most *of us on this forum, and others, would recommend renting first - especially when property is so difficult to sell now, if you do make a mistake
> 
> for mel734 - in your case make lots of 'research' trips at different times of year  Bear in mind though that what is a good holiday property, isn't necessarily right for living in full time



Yes a good "acid" test, would be to maybe rent for three months over the winter period. Its cheaper then, its quieter and the "rose coloured specs" arent on!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## beamishbum

Hi All,

My family are new to all this we are moving to Murcia October renting for 6 -12 months test the waters first. My partner works in the Middle East so not relying on finding an income from Spain. We've always wanted to live abroad this way- renting we not committing ourselves. Any advice welcome!

Fran:fingerscrossed:


----------



## baldilocks

beamishbum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My family are new to all this we are moving to Murcia October renting for 6 -12 months test the waters first. My partner works in the Middle East so not relying on finding an income from Spain. We've always wanted to live abroad this way- renting we not committing ourselves. Any advice welcome!
> 
> Fran:fingerscrossed:


You will be required to register as a resident within 90 days of arrival. To do this you will need to show, to the authorities, that you have the means to support yourselves (an income of at least €600 per head per month going into a Spanish bank account, and/or €6,000 per head in savings also in a Spanish bank account) PLUS healthcare coverage.


----------



## Petersue13

Hi Everyone.

My name is Peter I live with my partner Sue.. we have just retired and have had a apartment in Altinkum Turkey for you last 8 years, now its time for a change, we are looking at moving to Spain in early 2015, So we will be looking for advice on Renting at first and looking forward to making New Friends..

Regards.

Pete & Sue.


----------



## stoneipa

*Hola Amigos*

My name is Bryon and I just moved to Oviedo from the US. I met a gorgeous Catalan girl in the US early last year who is finishing up her PhD at the University of Oviedo. After a lot of transatlantic flights it made sense to put my career on hold and move here to wait out the PhD. I am looking forward to learning a lot from those of you who have been here a while.


----------



## xabiaxica

stoneipa said:


> My name is Bryon and I just moved to Oviedo from the US. I met a gorgeous Catalan girl in the US early last year who is finishing up her PhD at the University of Oviedo. After a lot of transatlantic flights it made sense to put my career on hold and move here to wait out the PhD. I am looking forward to learning a lot from those of you who have been here a while.


:welcome:

wow! brave move for love  

out of curiosity - what visa did you get?


----------



## stoneipa

I have a residence visa without work. I have sufficient savings to not work while I am here, but I other than some intensive Spanish courses I have a lot to figure out with my spare time.




xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> wow! brave move for love
> 
> out of curiosity - what visa did you get?


----------



## bg9208

*Hello out there*

Not there the yet bit comitted to arriving in the Valencia area in our campavan March/April 2015 and staying until we have bought a villa after which we will will arrange deliverery of our furniture,. We have one problem, we will be coming from central France and the quotes are horrendus. We have contents of a three bed room house to be stored and called down when ready. Would have thought may be 2 or 3 runs in a LWB Transit or similar. Back up of 2 cars, 1 trailer \nd campervan. Suggestions apprediated.

TIA

Brian Owen


----------



## Guy1969

*Help at hand*



bg9208 said:


> Not there the yet bit comitted to arriving in the Valencia area in our campavan March/April 2015 and staying until we have bought a villa after which we will will arrange deliverery of our furniture,. We have one problem, we will be coming from central France and the quotes are horrendus. We have contents of a three bed room house to be stored and called down when ready. Would have thought may be 2 or 3 runs in a LWB Transit or similar. Back up of 2 cars, 1 trailer \nd campervan. Suggestions apprediated.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Brian Owen


Hi i am on my way to spain in the next few weeks i may be able to help as i have a transit van


----------



## camillerim

Hi ... not sure if im posting in the right place. Moved to Vitoria Spain a couple of months ago and not sure what to do with myself here 

Anyone in here from Vitoria?


----------



## peter3

I intended moving from where I am now - northern France, to Barcelona. But, not any more. Now I've been to Benasque, way up in the Pyrenees, and will now go either there or to Vielha. Anyone from either of those places or near there?


----------



## siciliano

xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hello folks - we are living in the US now and I have been thinking about moving to Costa Del Sol for a while. Just starting the research now and have the standard questions, cost of living, quality of schools ( we have a 6 year old), income requirements, health insurance requirements, cost of buying a house, banking, etc. Anything you can do to help or direct me to the right sources would be greatly appreciated. I am retired, married, and have a young daughter. I was on the Costa Del Sol many years ago. My Spanish is rusty but hopefully it will come back. I would like to know your candid opinion of how you like it there. I have lived as an Expat in Asia for 5 years and found I didn't really care for it. I should have listened to the Expats who had lived there more before committing to it at the time. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## xabiaxica

siciliano said:


> Hello folks - we are living in the US now and I have been thinking about moving to Costa Del Sol for a while. Just starting the research now and have the standard questions, cost of living, quality of schools ( we have a 6 year old), income requirements, health insurance requirements, cost of buying a house, banking, etc. Anything you can do to help or direct me to the right sources would be greatly appreciated. I am retired, married, and have a young daughter. I was on the Costa Del Sol many years ago. My Spanish is rusty but hopefully it will come back. I would like to know your candid opinion of how you like it there. I have lived as an Expat in Asia for 5 years and found I didn't really care for it. I should have listened to the Expats who had lived there more before committing to it at the time. Hope to hear from you.


:welcome:

going by your 'flags' you're US citizens?

if so, your first port of call needs to be your nearest Spanish consulate, as they will tell you exactly what income & healthcare requirements there are for the various visas - we have general info in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, but precise requirements seem to vary between consulates


have a look through the forum - I'm sure you'll find lots of threads which will give you some of the answers you need - if not - just start a new thread & ask away


----------



## Genny28

Hi everyone,
I'm Genny28, a newbie at forums and not sure what I'm doing!! I moved to Spain in January and still trying to find my feet - my other half is a black cab driver and frequently travels back to UK to work and earn some cash - we moved to Spain because of our kids - school in UK was failing them and private schooling much cheaper here in Spain - boy and a girl, both settled in very well - Year 10 and sixth form - I'm still trying to find my feet - haven't yet registered for NIE - a friend of mine told me to join these forums and get advice and help.... So here I am....
Nice to meet you all in advance 
Genny28


----------



## PS51

Hi Everyone.
My name is Peter. I am 2 years from retirement and am interested in Spain as somewhere my wife and I can spend a few months a year. We have a place in Yalikavak , near Bodrum Turkey. It is a wonderful area, but I have to admit we both find the heat a little too much. Our children and grandchildren have visited us a few times during our stays but the flights are 4 hours and expensive with 2 children each .
I am hoping that I can learn more about the buying process in Spain and how to avoid any pitfalls , from people who really know. I contribute to forums on Turkey and wish I had done the same for a while before I bought. It was sheer good fortune that we bought the right place from the right developer. Asking advice from people who live in the country and are aware of most of the problems before a purchase, can save a lot of heartache.
We are unlikely to leave the UK fully , so I suppose I am not going to be an expat. Just someone who wants to chill out somewhere warm for a few months a year. I guess in that regard I am researching areas in Spain which have that most temperate climate. Not too hot in the summer but not too cold in the winter. Pete


----------



## xabiaxica

Genny28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm Genny28, a newbie at forums and not sure what I'm doing!! I moved to Spain in January and still trying to find my feet - my other half is a black cab driver and frequently travels back to UK to work and earn some cash - we moved to Spain because of our kids - school in UK was failing them and private schooling much cheaper here in Spain - boy and a girl, both settled in very well - Year 10 and sixth form - I'm still trying to find my feet - haven't yet registered for NIE - a friend of mine told me to join these forums and get advice and help.... So here I am....
> Nice to meet you all in advance
> Genny28





PS51 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> My name is Peter. I am 2 years from retirement and am interested in Spain as somewhere my wife and I can spend a few months a year. We have a place in Yalikavak , near Bodrum Turkey. It is a wonderful area, but I have to admit we both find the heat a little too much. Our children and grandchildren have visited us a few times during our stays but the flights are 4 hours and expensive with 2 children each .
> I am hoping that I can learn more about the buying process in Spain and how to avoid any pitfalls , from people who really know. I contribute to forums on Turkey and wish I had done the same for a while before I bought. It was sheer good fortune that we bought the right place from the right developer. Asking advice from people who live in the country and are aware of most of the problems before a purchase, can save a lot of heartache.
> We are unlikely to leave the UK fully , so I suppose I am not going to be an expat. Just someone who wants to chill out somewhere warm for a few months a year. I guess in that regard I am researching areas in Spain which have that most temperate climate. Not too hot in the summer but not too cold in the winter. Pete


:welcome:

to you both!

have a look through http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.htm - lots of good info there - & just start a new thread if you want to know anything!


----------



## siciliano

*schools*



Genny28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm Genny28, a newbie at forums and not sure what I'm doing!! I moved to Spain in January and still trying to find my feet - my other half is a black cab driver and frequently travels back to UK to work and earn some cash - we moved to Spain because of our kids - school in UK was failing them and private schooling much cheaper here in Spain - boy and a girl, both settled in very well - Year 10 and sixth form - I'm still trying to find my feet - haven't yet registered for NIE - a friend of mine told me to join these forums and get advice and help.... So here I am....
> Nice to meet you all in advance
> Genny28


Genny - thanks for your reply about the private schools - that is an important subject for me. May I ask how much you are paying for your youngest and what your opinion of the quality of the education is. thanks


----------



## baldilocks

Genny28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm Genny28, a newbie at forums and not sure what I'm doing!! I moved to Spain in January and still trying to find my feet - my other half is a black cab driver and frequently travels back to UK to work and earn some cash - we moved to Spain because of our kids - school in UK was failing them and private schooling much cheaper here in Spain - boy and a girl, both settled in very well - Year 10 and sixth form - I'm still trying to find my feet - haven't yet registered for NIE - a friend of mine told me to join these forums and get advice and help.... So here I am....
> Nice to meet you all in advance
> Genny28


Spain will have deemed you to be a resident after 90 days and, by law, you should have registered as such on the foreigners register during that 90 days. To do that you have to show proof of income of at least €650 per person going into a Spanish bank account and proof of healthcare coverage. You should have also registered on the Padron of the city/town/village where you live. Since you have also been here more than 182 days in the year, Spain will also consider you to be a tax resident and you are liable for tax on your world-wide income.


----------



## Clavin

Hi .. We are moving to Fuerteventura next May .. After visiting numerous times and falling in love each time we decided to take the plunge ! We are lucky that we have friends that have lived there for a number of years that can advise us but it's always good to get another perspective so here I am!! 
I will be flying out with our 2 children and the husband is driving and bring the dogs/furniture .. Has anyone done the drive before ??? Looks like he will have to take 3 ferries , one to Santander, one from Cadiz to Arrecife and then over to Corralejo !!! Be interested to know if anyone has done this or something similar .. Thankyou!!!


----------



## Genny28

baldilocks said:


> Spain will have deemed you to be a resident after 90 days and, by law, you should have registered as such on the foreigners register during that 90 days. To do that you have to show proof of income of at least €650 per person going into a Spanish bank account and proof of healthcare coverage. You should have also registered on the Padron of the city/town/village where you live. Since you have also been here more than 182 days in the year, Spain will also consider you to be a tax resident and you are liable for tax on your world-wide income.


Hi,
Thank you for this. 
Couple of questions:
1) I'm living in Casares near Estepona and Marbella, how would I find out where to register and what's the process?
2) healthcare coverage p? Where do I start? So far, thank the stars, we have not got seriously ill, and any minor ailments I've been able to get something over the counter...
Sorry I must sound really green, we just packed our bags and moved - did not realise the amount of paperwork and legwork it involves....
Last question; I'm not working, my husband is self-employed and pays his taxes in UK, are we still liable for tax?
Thank you for all your support and advice


----------



## Genny28

siciliano said:


> Genny - thanks for your reply about the private schools - that is an important subject for me. May I ask how much you are paying for your youngest and what your opinion of the quality of the education is. thanks


Hi 
We are paying approximately 1,080€ per month (times 10months) for our youngest, (we do however get a 5% discount for a sibling). 

The quality of the education is brilliant. 

My son has gone from a class of 34 to a class of 12. In the UK, he supposedly had learning difficulties and was therefore only allowed to do BTECs and Foundation GCSEs - since January he has been put on Higher GCSEs for Maths, English, Science, Business Studies, Spanish, English and geography - and has been predicted Grade C and above in all the subjects!!! He is also doing a PE Diploma - I have been told that there is nothing wrong with him; his handwriting is just a bit messy!!! Whereas before he was diagnosed with Dyspraxia and Dyslexia..... I could not be happier with his school.

Genny


----------



## Ryanbrereton5

Hi my name is Ryan 

I am looking for any information and advice as I am looking to emergrate to the Marbella area next year. 

I am a fully qualified personal trainer and sports massage therapist and looking to find a job within that sector.

Any information on how to go about job searches and advice would be a great help.

Thanks in advance 
Ryan


----------



## jojo

Ryanbrereton5 said:


> Hi my name is Ryan
> 
> I am looking for any information and advice as I am looking to emergrate to the Marbella area next year.
> 
> I am a fully qualified personal trainer and sports massage therapist and looking to find a job within that sector.
> 
> Any information on how to go about job searches and advice would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Ryan


Welcome to the forumI've answered your post in the main forum 

Jo xxx


----------



## Benandnic

Hi All.

Ben and Nic here...we are moving to an area 20 mins north of Torrevieja next may 2015. Both in our 40's. I am a musician so will be looking to get some work in bars and Nic can do anything that requires a wide smile and a friendly face! Been planning this for a few years and can't wait!


----------



## jojo

Benandnic said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Ben and Nic here...we are moving to an area 20 mins north of Torrevieja next may 2015. Both in our 40's. I am a musician so will be looking to get some work in bars and Nic can do anything that requires a wide smile and a friendly face! Been planning this for a few years and can't wait!


Welcome to the forum, have a good nose round to get some ideas and to help with the issues involved in moving to Spain - it isn't easy

Jo xxx


----------



## ninanine

Hello, I am exploring the Begur area and the realities to living in this region of Spain for a retiree female. regards


----------



## Granma

*Phew*

I made it ! may failed username attempts, could not proceed without filling in country info at that point I almost gave up .... but here I am. I see a few familiar names, waves to jojo , Baldilocks and dunmoving


----------



## jojo

Granma said:


> I made it ! may failed username attempts, could not proceed without filling in country info at that point I almost gave up .... but here I am. I see a few familiar names, waves to jojo , Baldilocks and dunmoving


LOL.......... and you are???????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Granma

No idea lol cant remember who I was on here years ago. Came from an absolute place ?


----------



## Granma

Oh I have one message and it tells me I cannot have any in the inbox ? it is the welcome mail


----------



## jojo

Granma said:


> Oh I have one message and it tells me I cannot have any in the inbox ? it is the welcome mail


You have to make 5 sensible posts before you're grown up enough to be trusted with private messages 

Jo x


----------



## Granma

Oh that will be difficult ! I was going to ask why Scotland has no capital letter in the where am I an ex pat from and also that where I came to Spain also has no capital letter but the Spain where I live does ??? 

That does not count as sensible either does it :roll:


----------



## ninanine

well done you!!!


----------



## ninanine

Well done you!! where did you settle ?


----------



## Granma

First we were near Sevilla after my husband died I stayed a while then moved to near Huelva.


----------



## discreet lady

Hi to everyone Debbie and Gary here from England. Looking to rent for 3 months Feb, March, April next year but cannot private renters. Do not want to go through agents. Can anyone point us in the right direction, or do you have friends who rent out their properties. Any information would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## jojo

We use these Villas in Spain - Apartments in Spain for Rent - Holiday Rentals Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## Regnisab

Hey, I'm Sam and I've just moved to Barcelona as a student


----------



## Tyrangie

*Hi Everyone*

Hi Everyone Thank you for letting me your your great site.
We have been going to Spain for the last five years in the winter months and staying on campsites in our motor home we have now decided we would like to reverse things and buy a property in Spain and go back to the UK for the summer, the thing is we are complete novices so we will probably be asking for loads of advice etc so I will apologise in advance for my naivety. Thanks again love the site


----------



## saskiawafflesfinley

*Planning to move to Spain*

Hi all

Joined this site to learn about the processes and experiences of others who have moved to Spain.

I've found a house and will have a second viewing in October to make sure it still has that pull to relocate. 

Have been driving down to Spain for the past 10 years and love the life and people. 

Marty


----------



## baldilocks

saskiawafflesfinley said:


> Hi all
> 
> Joined this site to learn about the processes and experiences of others who have moved to Spain.
> 
> I've found a house and will have a second viewing in October to make sure it still has that pull to relocate.
> 
> Have been driving down to Spain for the past 10 years and love the life and people.
> 
> Marty


If you haven't already sorted out an abogado, etc. make sure you get one who is trustworthy. This usually means not using the one an estate agent recommends, and not one simply because he speaks English - it is far better to get a good Spanish lawyer and a good interpreter/translator who is conversant with Spanish legal/property vocabulary. Be aware that it is quite common for estate agents to charge both parties (seller and buyer) a commission. Also be aware that property surveys of the nature you may be familiar with in UK are not common in Spain, so you will have to look closer at the property yourself. Beware of DiY work especially electrics (no UK electrical sockets and no T&E cable) and plumbing.


----------



## Esfingecolibri

*Hi, new here, but have lived in Spain for 20 years*

Hi,

I'm from the U.S., but I've been living in Spain for over 20 years with my husband, who is Spanish, and three daughters, who were born here. I used to teach English, but stopped when my kids were born, and at the moment am not working. Joined this site just for fun.


----------



## Number 6

Hi

My wife and I have had a 25 year relationship with Spain and we finally moved over permanently in 2008, no regrets, good times and bad times - but you get those wherever you are.
I've been reading this forum for a few months and have decided to join up, its seems a well run and moderated place.


----------



## Bill&FawnM

*New to the area*

Hello - were Bill and Fawn from Seattle Washington USA. We bought a retirement home in the Bahia Casares area (Casares Del Sol) a little while back. We visit several times a year...once retired in a year or two, we plan on spending 3 months at a time in the area a couple of times a year. We are very social and have friends worldwide. We also own a retirement home right on the beach in Cabarete in the Dominican Republic. Hopefully we might meet a few of you!

Bill and Fawn


----------



## caralee

*Hi everybody *

My names Carolyn..
I'm thinking of relocating to Spain maybe
In April.. I work in a live in position in the
Uk at the moment, and only get 2 weeks off
Every 4 weeks so I'm a bit tight on getting
Things organised... I've been looking on spainnet at long
Term properties to let in the torremilenos
Area.. But not exactly sure what to do when I get there.
I know I need to open a bank account and apply
For residency.. But not entirely sure the best way
To go about this on such short visits... Anyone
Have any advice?


----------



## xabiaxica

Bill&FawnM said:


> Hello - were Bill and Fawn from Seattle Washington USA. We bought a retirement home in the Bahia Casares area (Casares Del Sol) a little while back. We visit several times a year...once retired in a year or two, we plan on spending 3 months at a time in the area a couple of times a year. We are very social and have friends worldwide. We also own a retirement home right on the beach in Cabarete in the Dominican Republic. Hopefully we might meet a few of you!
> 
> Bill and Fawn


:welcome:

have a look at the threads in the main forum for fact-type posts - & pop in to La Tasca for a chat


----------



## xabiaxica

caralee said:


> My names Carolyn..
> I'm thinking of relocating to Spain maybe
> In April.. I work in a live in position in the
> Uk at the moment, and only get 2 weeks off
> Every 4 weeks so I'm a bit tight on getting
> Things organised... I've been looking on spainnet at long
> Term properties to let in the torremilenos
> Area.. But not exactly sure what to do when I get there.
> I know I need to open a bank account and apply
> For residency.. But not entirely sure the best way
> To go about this on such short visits... Anyone
> Have any advice?


:welcome:

the answer to your question really depends upon where you come from - are you an EU citizen?

if so, that makes things easier & you can deal with the paperwork when you get here - if not, then you need to obtain a visa before you leave your country

will you be looking for work here?


----------



## caralee

Sorry  
Just getting the hang of this forum thing 
Yeah I'm a uk citizen and no I won't need any work
I'm self employed and work in the uk.. I take
Assignments when I choose so I'm okay for cash,
Just not really sure what to do first.. I guess fly over and
Rent somewhere... But each trip can only be 10 days at
The moment due to work I've said I would do...
I read a bit and it said I don't need to apply for
Any paperwork straight away.. However,
I want to do it quick. Can I do that? Can I apply
For my residency straight away? And do Ineed to wait the 4 weeks
For it to be completed or can I go back to work and fly back?
I'm so unsure (
Thank you so much for answering


----------



## xabiaxica

caralee said:


> Sorry
> Just getting the hang of this forum thing
> Yeah I'm a uk citizen and no I won't need any work
> I'm self employed and work in the uk.. I take
> Assignments when I choose so I'm okay for cash,
> Just not really sure what to do first.. I guess fly over and
> Rent somewhere... But each trip can only be 10 days at
> The moment due to work I've said I would do...
> I read a bit and it said I don't need to apply for
> Any paperwork straight away.. However,
> I want to do it quick. Can I do that? Can I apply
> For my residency straight away? And do Ineed to wait the 4 weeks
> For it to be completed or can I go back to work and fly back?
> I'm so unsure (
> Thank you so much for answering



I've copied your post to a thread of its own 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...250-registering-when-coming-short-breaks.html


----------



## fcexpat

Hi all, maybe should have done this a couple or more days ago when I registered but hey ho. This is Keithie and Pen, we're relocating to the Nerja area mid November, looking forward to avoiding UK winter this year !!. We've been reading the posts for months and find the site full of excellent and sometimes confusing info, so, with both feet, we jump in. We'll probably be asking all sorts of silly questions over the next few weeks but please bear with us, we'll try not to be too annoying. We're not as green as grass as we've lived abroad before so know the problems with red tape and beaurocracy but this time it's total retirement so we'll have plenty of time to sort everything out. Looking forward to chatting to you all !!


----------



## glaswegianblondie

Hola (the extent of my Spanish)

Moved over 2 weeks ago after being offered a job out here very randomly. I packed up and moved and got here within 3 weeks, it has been a whirlwind to say the least. I am living in Reus and just wondering if there is any sort of expat community here or nearby although I am highly doubting it. Looking to get out and meet folk and get involved in local activities but not sure where to start?

I have met some great people and my job has introduced me to people of similar ages and personalities just the language thing is proving difficult!

My only real question is I need to sign up to a bank and no idea which to choose, any ideas? Also the thought of having to go in to one and be clueless with the language gives me the fear!!

Thanks


----------



## Vinceoko

*Security guard job.*

I am professional Security Officer with lot of experience in the security industry. I worked for different Security companies like G4S , Inkerman Group and Securitas in the United Kingdom before I moved to Spain. 
/SNIP/


----------



## Sonseara

Hi my name is Sonseara, I was offered a teaching job in Spain recently and i was told about the documents I needed to come to Spain and I was just wanting to know how much info was accurate. I am new to the country and just doing my research. Any help would be appreciated thanks.
( Spain working Visa, working permit, Tax Clearance, ISO
workmen Certificate, Nation ID card, Set of Space) I was told that I needed all of this before entering my 3 year contract and the amount I was going to have to pay was about 3,400 usd to get this expedited. being this is alot of money i really want to be sue this is the right info i am getting.


----------



## Anne101

*Moving without a clue!*

Hi everyone. I am 55 year old single female. I've just sold my house and shall be relocating to the Torrox area in southern Spain probably around March next year. I just haven't got a clue about anything but I do have experience of being an ex-pat. I plan to travel by vw transporter with six cats and two dogs. I shall be scouring this site and no doubt asking for a lot of advice.


----------



## Brangus

Sonseara said:


> I was told that I needed all of this before entering my 3 year contract and the amount I was going to have to pay was about 3,400 usd to get this expedited.


Sounds like someone is trying to scam you.


----------



## xabiaxica

Sonseara said:


> Hi my name is Sonseara, I was offered a teaching job in Spain recently and i was told about the documents I needed to come to Spain and I was just wanting to know how much info was accurate. I am new to the country and just doing my research. Any help would be appreciated thanks.
> ( Spain working Visa, working permit, Tax Clearance, ISO
> workmen Certificate, Nation ID card, Set of Space) I was told that I needed all of this before entering my 3 year contract and the amount I was going to have to pay was about 3,400 usd to get this expedited. being this is alot of money i really want to be sue this is the right info i am getting.


:welcome:

any company wishing to employ a non-EU citizen has to apply for an employment visa for that person - at *their *expense - not yours

unless you have some highly specialised skillset or qualification that no EU citizen has, it's unlikely that a working visa would be granted 

I do hope you haven't parted with any money - it sounds like a scam to me, too


----------



## Sonseara

That is originally what I thought too. This is why I asked. They were directing me to go through a travel agency to get all this documentation and I thought that was not right. This is why I had to know because I have been to other countries I have never went through a process like this. Thanks guys for the response I really appreciate it.


----------



## aldonza1

Hello all. My name is Maria. I have just moved to Cordoba from Thessaloniki, Greece. I teach English in a language school here. I also spent half my life in the U.S. Are there any Greeks out there? I do love Spain, but I would also like to find some of my own people. I am an older but very active woman who loves people, socializing, theatre, music, walking and just being alive.


----------



## aldonza1

Welcome. I'm a newbie too. Been in Spain 1 month, in Cordoba. So far so good.


----------



## rrruss

After a year in Pamplona and a year in Mataró (just north of Barcelona) we have decided to move to Spain! Guardamar del Segura (Alicante) beckons at the end of October.


----------



## beamishbum

rrruss said:


> After a year in Pamplona and a year in Mataró (just north of Barcelona) we have decided to move to Spain! Guardamar del Segura (Alicante) beckons at the end of October.


Hi 

my family are moving to Algorfa mid October, hope your move goes well. 

good luck

B


----------



## DizzyInSpain

Hi guys!

I'm in the process of moving to the Castellon region from London, been staying with friends in Valencia and Madrid whilst I attempt to find a place of my own. Ideally going to rent a casa rustica / finca with some land (around 2 or 3 acres). I've found a few places and am trying to arrange viewings (harder than I thought  Looking at places near Villahermosa del Rio, Xodos, Les Useres. So if anyone knows of a small finca, I'm your man! One landlord asked for a year's deposit, plus rent and given the tendancy to (sometimes) not return deposits in Spain, I thought i'd let that one go! ha ha (correct me if I am wrong but my Aunt is a Spainish resident since 1960s and forbid me!) 

I'm a NGO professional having worked for Amnesty International, Save the Children, Shelter, European Commission etc for the last 15 years. I love life, love Spain, love my Geman Shepherd and can't wait to get stuck in. I have just done a TEFL course as I plan to do some voluntary English teaching courses in whatever little village/town I end up in as a way of breaking the ice and integrating! I'm going to be employed by a company in UK part time as my main income to start with, which is complicated but apparently increasingly common for UK/Spain workers. I's also like to do some paid English teaching in Castellon as it's got numerous language schools and the airport opening (rumours) are back again so English might have an increased demand there?

I've found this site very very useful (except occasional arguments/misinformation! ) but hey this is the internet! And there are plenty of wonderfully generous & kind souls on the forums who won't try and put you down or put you off! 

I'm happy to chat to anyone about anything as I love a good chinwag, not just Brits, happy to chat in rusty French or in my basic Spainish whilst I improve my level; especially those with knowledge of the Castellon region. Also people who are up for going sailing as I'm a qualified yacht skipper in the UK, but RYA qualifications (including International Certificate of Competence don't count in Spain!! - only place in the world they don't!!) Or going to the odd footy match at the Mestalla. I'm now a die hard Valencia fan  unbeaten in the league going back to the top where we belong! ha ha 

cheers!

Stephen


----------



## Pesky Wesky

DizzyInSpain said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm in the process of moving to the Castellon region from London, been staying with friends in Valencia and Madrid whilst I attempt to find a place of my own. Ideally going to rent a casa rustica / finca with some land (around 2 or 3 acres). I've found a few places and am trying to arrange viewings (harder than I thought  Looking at places near Villahermosa del Rio, Xodos, Les Useres. So if anyone knows of a small finca, I'm your man! One landlord asked for a year's deposit, plus rent and given the tendancy to (sometimes) not return deposits in Spain, I thought i'd let that one go! ha ha (correct me if I am wrong but my Aunt is a Spainish resident since 1960s and forbid me!)
> 
> I'm a NGO professional having worked for Amnesty International, Save the Children, Shelter, European Commission etc for the last 15 years. I love life, love Spain, love my Geman Shepherd and can't wait to get stuck in. I have just done a TEFL course as I plan to do some voluntary English teaching courses in whatever little village/town I end up in as a way of breaking the ice and integrating! I'm going to be employed by a company in UK part time as my main income to start with, which is complicated but apparently increasingly common for UK/Spain workers. I's also like to do some paid English teaching in Castellon as it's got numerous language schools and the airport opening (rumours) are back again so English might have an increased demand there?
> 
> I've found this site very very useful (except occasional arguments/misinformation! ) but hey this is the internet! And there are plenty of wonderfully generous & kind souls on the forums who won't try and put you down or put you off!
> 
> I'm happy to chat to anyone about anything as I love a good chinwag, not just Brits, happy to chat in rusty French or in my basic Spainish whilst I improve my level; especially those with knowledge of the Castellon region. Also people who are up for going sailing as I'm a qualified yacht skipper in the UK, but RYA qualifications (including International Certificate of Competence don't count in Spain!! - only place in the world they don't!!) Or going to the odd footy match at the Mestalla. I'm now a die hard Valencia fan  unbeaten in the league going back to the top where we belong! ha ha
> 
> cheers!
> 
> Stephen


Hello,
looks like you're getting a good introduction to life in Spain with qualifications that aren't accepted and someone trying to get a bit of money out of you. To the forum as well - some right info, some wrong and some bad tempers. You say that's internet, but I think it's more "that's life" as I'm sure you know with your background (have read your profile on the job thread) that life in other countries is different and Spain is no exception. Many of us have had to go through lengthy recognition processes (years) for qualifications. That's the way it is and no amount of complaining on an individual basis will change it.
So welcome to Spain, and the forum neither of which is perfect, but both of which are very enjoyable.
PS Have not heard the rumours about Castellón airport, but if it is true personally I'd say it was a doomed project. I think it's much more likely to be a PP before -the -elections -in -May rumour. There's probably quite enough need in Castellón for qualified native speakers of English without an airport, so it shouldn't affect you anyway


----------



## nikkidelgado

Hi everyone
I am moving to costa Blanca with my family in February and am looking forward to getting some insights into the area here.


----------



## Kodakman

*Moving to Spain*

Hello.. I am new to here. My name is Robert and I am hoping to relocate to Spain in 2015. I would like guidance if possible. I have visited various parts of Spain, but not all the coastal areas. I wish to move to a nice, family area. I am 66 years old, and my Ukrainian wife is aged 49. My step daughter is aged 25. There is also a large Persian cat !!! We wish to live inland a little, so we can buy a nice home at a sensible price. However a drive to the beach is also required.

I am self employed and work from home, and can carry out my trade any where, so ,long as there is an internet connection and a post office. However, my wife and daughter wish to get jobs, so a reasonable sized town would be ideal. 

I have been looking on the net around Estapona. Can anyone advise if this is a nice area to live. If not, van anyone recommend other areas.

I need to be in that area ideally, as I need to travel to the Seville area occasionally. Thanks very much for any guidance.

Robert in Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk


----------



## Chris Mac

*Chris in Granada*

Hi, My name is Chris and have recently moved to Granada in Spain with my Spanish girlfriend who I met in England a few months ago..

I have lived in Malaga before and know how tricky it can be for English speaking people to find work (especially in non - tourist areas).

I was just wondering if anyone had any scope on this at all and if anyone knew of anywhere i maybe able to find work?

I have front of house experience (Barman, Waiter) and also Sales experience but my main area of expertise is re-upholstery (recovering of chairs, Domestic, automotive and marine). 

I don´t have transport currently and I am learning Spanish as we speak.

I look forward to your replies.

Regards, 

Chris


----------



## aldonza1

beamishbum said:


> hi
> 
> my family are moving to algorfa mid october, hope your move goes well.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> b


good luck to you, too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Kodakman said:


> Hello.. I am new to here. My name is Robert and I am hoping to relocate to Spain in 2015. I would like guidance if possible. I have visited various parts of Spain, but not all the coastal areas. I wish to move to a nice, family area. I am 66 years old, and my Ukrainian wife is aged 49. My step daughter is aged 25. There is also a large Persian cat !!! We wish to live inland a little, so we can buy a nice home at a sensible price. However a drive to the beach is also required.
> 
> I am self employed and work from home, and can carry out my trade any where, so ,long as there is an internet connection and a post office. However, my wife and daughter wish to get jobs, so a reasonable sized town would be ideal.
> 
> I have been looking on the net around Estapona. Can anyone advise if this is a nice area to live. If not, van anyone recommend other areas.
> 
> I need to be in that area ideally, as I need to travel to the Seville area occasionally. Thanks very much for any guidance.
> 
> Robert in Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk


My advice would be to concentrate on getting the jobs before you decide where to move. If you look at the bottom of my post you'll see why.


----------



## Penelope31

Hi, we live in a very small pedania, just under 70 residents, in Southern Murcia. Been in the South quite a few years now and enjoy Spain, but seriously considering moving away from the humidity and heat of the Mediterranean coast. Don't know green Spain, but considering Asturias or 
Cantabria. We enjoy tranquility and the sea. We will try and sell our little house here and then rent until we find an area we like. Any Brits up on the Asturias/Cantabrian coast? We both speak a bit of Spanish, have to, only Spanish villagers here!


----------



## baldilocks

Penelope31 said:


> Hi, we live in a very small pedania, just under 70 residents, in Southern Murcia. Been in the South quite a few years now and enjoy Spain, but seriously considering moving away from the humidity and heat of the Mediterranean coast. Don't know green Spain, but considering Asturias or
> Cantabria. We enjoy tranquility and the sea. We will try and sell our little house here and then rent until we find an area we like. Any Brits up on the Asturias/Cantabrian coast? We both speak a bit of Spanish, have to, only Spanish villagers here!


You might want to consider Galicia - that's nice and green and redolent of UK


----------



## clars100

Hi,

Me and my partner moved here around 3 years ago, we have been back and forth to the uk, on and off.

We are looking to network with people in or around fuengirola area.

Dwayne
/SNIP/


----------



## rrruss

beamishbum said:


> Hi
> 
> my family are moving to Algorfa mid October, hope your move goes well.
> 
> good luck
> 
> B


Thanks. You too!

lane:


----------



## ged

*ged*

Found this site around recession time,back again looking to see what could be different for us now. My wife and I are older but now in a better position to take a chance on living the dream .God willing x.


----------



## paul86

Hi I am looking at moving to Spain August 2015.I have been living in Thailand for 7years teaching English, and plan to do the same in Spain. Still looking around to decide on an area to settle,planning to get a job first (will be in UK for a few months and going to job fairs, sending CV etc from there) I will bring my wife and young son too. The only real criteria is near to the beach and to work and school for my son, as I don't want to drive. I had considered a long term house sit initially as we need furnished accommodation but I think this may be too hard to organise..unless anyone has a place which needs looking after?I have full references and a recent Uk CRB certificate


----------



## charlesig

*Taxes?*

Hello, my name is charles. I'm a us citizen planning to move to Spain and stay there the rest of my life. Can anyone please explain what us taxes will I have to file (federal, state...)? I have read that an accountant can charge you $3,000 or more dollars for doing this type of taxes for you, is that correct? (crazy amount)... Is it difficult to DIY, any software out there that can handle expat taxes? 

I really appreciate any other advice.

Thanks,

charles


----------



## xabiaxica

charlesig said:


> Hello, my name is charles. I'm a us citizen planning to move to Spain and stay there the rest of my life. Can anyone please explain what us taxes will I have to file (federal, state...)? I have read that an accountant can charge you $3,000 or more dollars for doing this type of taxes for you, is that correct? (crazy amount)... Is it difficult to DIY, any software out there that can handle expat taxes?
> 
> I really appreciate any other advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> charles


as I understand it, US citizens have tax liability in the US no matter where they live ? 

however, your tax questions are probably better asked on our Expat Tax Forum


have you sorted out your visa to live in Spain?


----------



## charlesig

Not yet, thanks for the answer
chrles


----------



## bullethead

*First thread*

Hi all
My better half (wife) and I have recently retired and have finally after a few years of discussion decided to move to Spain (sometime in 2015). We have been to most tourist areas in Spain over the years, package holidays and in our campervan driving through France through Spain down to the Southern coast. There are only the two of us as neither of us have any family. We are not looking for a large property but we have decided that it must have a minimum of 2 bedrooms and must have a Solarium. I must warn you that this forum will be inundated with questions from me as I have been searching the web for information regarding moving to Spain and I must admit the more I look the more I am horrified by the official side of the move, but I'm sure you lovely people on this forum have a fountain of knowledge you'd love to share with me. Hopefully!


----------



## duncanl

hi im new to this forum game but here goes im 53 and come originsally from scotland bought a place in tenerife about 10 years ago then 3 years ago was ill and was pensioned out of my job at sea early and now live on tenerife with my wife and a small pension .im trying to find out if i am entitled to free healthcare here i have had my residencia since 2011 and my pension is my only income i was told to apply for a s1 last week but have since found out im not entitled to one since i was a resident before 2012 .i have seen on the spanish healthcare websit that if you were resident in spain before 2012 and have a income of less than 100,00 euros you can receive free healthcare but am stumped because of no s1 ive also been told about a letter of legislation issued by the uk overseas health team and wonder if this is my option any ideas there must be somone out ther had the same problem thank you duncanl


----------



## GuyverII

Good Day! I work in international programs at my university's satellite campus. We have been living here on and off for about ten years now. My wife and daughter are both with me, our daughter is in Spanish school and loves Spain but misses her grandparents Stateside 

Looking forward to get involved here.


----------



## lizzipooo

*First post on the forum...*

Just joined the ex-pat forum today. I need to post five times to become an active member so here goes...

I live in Norwich in the UK, but for many years have dreamt of having a 'bolt hole' in a village in Spain, for long weekends and holidays. I have now achieved this dream as I am in the process of buying a property in Jimena de la Frontera. Very excited, but also a bit daunted.!


----------



## martingb

Hello everybody!

We are retired and have been thinking about moving to Spain for several years. We have a small rental villa which we have owned for ten years and spent extended holidays there so we are fairly familiar with the people and climate - both of which we love.

Well now it is going to happen next year. UK house is going up for sale and we have an eye (well both actually) on a nice traditional place near Los Alcazares, Murcia by the Mar Menor. We hope to have enough money left over to get a boat and go sailing.

Wish us luck - a lot to organise and I forsee making good use of this forum, hopefully making new friends in the process...


----------



## souxieq999

*Been here 10 years*

Hi I am from Sussex UK - and have lived in Spain for 10 years - I took early retirement and husband is still working selling property in the Costa Del Sol , although we live in the Costa Blanca. Am still trying to learn the language and finding it a little difficult but I'll get there. 
My hobbies include my garden, plants and painting... but where does the time go here I am always busy with other things..


----------



## colinlang

*Belfast calling!*

Hi guys,

It's Colin here, a fifty something newbie. Trying ha d not to be a cliché, but I'm currently in the throes of planning my retirement and realising my dream of moving to Spain. The sensible part of me is doing lots of research and I'm delighted to have found this site. Thanks in anticipation for all the help and advice from forum members. Just returned from a ten day trip to the Costa Blanca and was impressed with Calpe and San Juan. I'm minded to buy a small place somewhere around there to use as a holiday bolt hole now, as part of a phased transition. Any thoughts or observations are welcome! Thanks, Colin.


----------



## jojo

colinlang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's Colin here, a fifty something newbie. Trying ha d not to be a cliché, but I'm currently in the throes of planning my retirement and realising my dream of moving to Spain. The sensible part of me is doing lots of research and I'm delighted to have found this site. Thanks in anticipation for all the help and advice from forum members. Just returned from a ten day trip to the Costa Blanca and was impressed with Calpe and San Juan. I'm minded to buy a small place somewhere around there to use as a holiday bolt hole now, as part of a phased transition. Any thoughts or observations are welcome! Thanks, Colin.



Welcome to the forum, have a good read through the pages, checking, in particular the healthcare and income provision thats required should you become a resident

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R

colinlang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's Colin here, a fifty something newbie. Trying ha d not to be a cliché, but I'm currently in the throes of planning my retirement and realising my dream of moving to Spain. The sensible part of me is doing lots of research and I'm delighted to have found this site. Thanks in anticipation for all the help and advice from forum members. Just returned from a ten day trip to the Costa Blanca and was impressed with Calpe and San Juan. I'm minded to buy a small place somewhere around there to use as a holiday bolt hole now, as part of a phased transition. Any thoughts or observations are welcome! Thanks, Colin.


Good luck with your planning. The only thing I would advise you to think carefully about is the wisdom of buying a small place as a holiday home in the first instance, with the intention of buying somewhere larger for eventual full time living. The high costs of buying and selling in Spain (property transfer tax, legal and notary fees on buying, then there's the question of whether it would be easy to sell the holiday home when you wanted to move on to the next stage, and if it did sell, the possibility of having to pay CGT as it would be a second home you were selling, definitely the local plus valia tax to pay and estate agents' fees are much hiigher here for selling than they are in the UK) make that quite an expensive proposition. We bought our house here a few years before we moved over full time and just used it for holidays in the meantime, but bought with a view to permanent living.


----------



## colinlang

Thanks Jo, for the good for and advice. Hoping to be able to live off the proceeds of my house when/if I sell it. Pension kicks in at 60 so five and a half years to go on that front! Regards, Colin.


----------



## incastone

Hello!

I became an 'ex-pat' when I left England at barely 24 years old in 2000, and forgot to go back. 
The term doesn't really fit though as most people in my experience seem to think that if you're not retired then you're not an ex-pat but rather a 'traveler' heh heh!

A big chunk of that time (8 years) was spent in Copenhagen, with stints working (as a chef) in the Canary Islands, France and Austria, as a Danish language software tester in Warsaw, Poland, and with charity volunteer posts in Guatemala and Kenya, and even managed to fit in India and SE Asia as well (no working, just eating!)

Finally arrived in Andalucía last June, the only motivation being that Poland was just too cold and grey..

I only planned to stay for a few weeks but.. I love it here, and having a good few places to compare to, it's not a rash conclusion.

Looking forward to picking a few brains as my life of leisure has to end soon and revenue must be generated!

Matthew


----------



## jojo

incastone said:


> Hello!
> 
> I became an 'ex-pat' when I left England at barely 24 years old in 2000, and forgot to go back.
> The term doesn't really fit though as most people in my experience seem to think that if you're not retired then you're not an ex-pat but rather a 'traveler' heh heh!
> 
> A big chunk of that time (8 years) was spent in Copenhagen, with stints working (as a chef) in the Canary Islands, France and Austria, as a Danish language software tester in Warsaw, Poland, and with charity volunteer posts in Guatemala and Kenya, and even managed to fit in India and SE Asia as well (no working, just eating!)
> 
> Finally arrived in Andalucía last June, the only motivation being that Poland was just too cold and grey..
> 
> I only planned to stay for a few weeks but.. I love it here, and having a good few places to compare to, it's not a rash conclusion.
> 
> Looking forward to picking a few brains as my life of leisure has to end soon and revenue must be generated!
> 
> Matthew



Welcome, you should be able to teach us all a thing or two about travelling then!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## incastone

Thanks for the welcome Jo.

Nothing much to teach! A good dose of common sense goes a long way, and you can't teach that


----------



## Ashe

Hi all I'm Gary a new member, me and my partner are looking to move to spain in the new year to the Pinoso area, we have visited a number of times recently and have decided it's the place for us.
We would like any info about the area good or bad to help us finalise our decision and the names of any good builders that some of you may have used.

Thanks in anticipation

Gary


----------



## kevin.m.timmons

Hello Everyone,

My name is Kevin. I been to Spain several times in 15yrs. My wife and I love the Cadiz area but are currently looking in the Valencia area for investment property. I'm a US govt employee living and working in The Netherlands. My wife is Belgian and working for an international school in the same location. I've hired a lawyer and we received our NIE numbers recently. I have several concerns because I currently in a tax free status. My retired from the military and collect a pension at age 47. My plan is to move everything from NL to Spain and start enjoying life. Any advice welcomed and I look forward to hearing from everyone. 

Kevin


----------



## fun in the sun

*mr*

well my names laurence. i am currently still here in brighton uk but i and 2 other friends , after a long lengthy disscussion have fully decided and fully committed to coming to valencia spain. cant wait for some fun in the sun. long overdue..the uk is soul destroying. we found an amazing website with rediculously cheap property for sale . its the property branch of the banks were actually dealing with. we anticipate finding a decent place 3 bed for around 20,000e so were extremely excited. its the bank repossesions. its november 2014 but we anticipate being there for jan 2015. we will be looking for work opportunities in sales and marketing and maybe building work. interests in alternative lifestyles yoga philosophy healing alternative technology and great conversation is what were about folks. look forward to more chats soon. FUN IN THE SUN ERE WE COME


----------



## xabiaxica

kevin.m.timmons said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Kevin. I been to Spain several times in 15yrs. My wife and I love the Cadiz area but are currently looking in the Valencia area for investment property. I'm a US govt employee living and working in The Netherlands. My wife is Belgian and working for an international school in the same location. I've hired a lawyer and we received our NIE numbers recently. I have several concerns because I currently in a tax free status. My retired from the military and collect a pension at age 47. My plan is to move everything from NL to Spain and start enjoying life. Any advice welcomed and I look forward to hearing from everyone.
> 
> Kevin


why did you hire a lawyer? 

you certainly don't need one to get NIE numbers, & since your wife is an EU citizen, you are hardly likely to need one in order for you both to register as resident

also bear in mind that the NIE cert only has a 3 month 'life' (the number lasts for your life though) 

what you might find more useful is a good accountant, to help you with your tax issues.........whether you pay tax here, & if so how much, will depend upon how & if Spain taxes military pensions

it won't matter where that pension is from - it is classed as income


----------



## Pesky Wesky

fun in the sun said:


> well my names laurence. i am currently still here in brighton uk but i and 2 other friends , after a long lengthy disscussion have fully decided and fully committed to coming to valencia spain. cant wait for some fun in the sun. long overdue..the uk is soul destroying. we found an amazing website with rediculously cheap property for sale . its the property branch of the banks were actually dealing with. we anticipate finding a decent place 3 bed for around 20,000e so were extremely excited. its the bank repossesions. its november 2014 but we anticipate being there for jan 2015. we will be looking for work opportunities in sales and marketing and maybe building work. interests in alternative lifestyles yoga philosophy healing alternative technology and great conversation is what were about folks. look forward to more chats soon. FUN IN THE SUN ERE WE COME


Make sure you gen up on the work situation and general economic outlook of the country before you come. It's not much fun in the sun if you haven't got any money to enjoy it!
Plenty of info on the forum.


----------



## kevin.m.timmons

Thx for the info. I hired a lawyer to assist with buying the property because I don't live there. I need to give someone a POA. I do know an Spanish Accountant but its a friend. Taxes, foreign income and EU income all play a part of this. I will heed your advice. Thx


----------



## xabiaxica

kevin.m.timmons said:


> Thx for the info. I hired a lawyer to assist with buying the property because I don't live there. I need to give someone a POA. I do know an Spanish Accountant but its a friend. Taxes, foreign income and EU income all play a part of this. I will heed your advice. Thx


ahhh - that makes sense then - yes, to buy a property you are best to use a lawyer of course!

I thought you meant that you had a lawyer to get your NIE number - you wouldn't be the first (nor sadly the last) to pay a lawyer or someone a small fortune to get something for you which you can get yourself for less than 11€ - that's if you get it here in Spain, though I don't know what the Spanish Consulates charge - but not much


----------



## kevin.m.timmons

Plan to come back next month. Staying in Denia with the family to do more house hunting.


----------



## janward

*janward*

Hi,
We retired this year (me and hubby) and are buying a finca just outside of Coin, Costa del Sol area. We expect to be moving in some time in December (2014).
We are looking forward to a more outdoors life than we can get in the UK, which 
we hope will come as part of the warmer weather. We have 2 dogs to run around
the land that surrounds the finca which we could not have afforded in the UK.
I still have removals to organise and other stuff I am sure we should be doing now.
If anyone has some good advice about the move I would love to hear it. We will
be looking to get Spanish lessons locally, from the New Year.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gareth54

*Hello*

Hi all
I'm Gareth, 60, widowed and renting a house for another 5 months about 2 Kms from Almachar, speak Dutch English get by in French and a poquito Espanol. Looking around to see if I like it here before buying a place for the winter.
Weather wasn't what I expected last week but today made up for it.

Would like to find a reasonably flat area to let my labradoodle run free but around here that's like looking for the proverbial needle!!

Cheers for now
Gareth


----------



## DaveSchreiber

Hi Everyone,
My name is Dave, I am a very young 58 and currently located in southern England in my touring caravan. I am thinking seriously about relocating to southern Spain for the obvious reasons. I am considering flying over in the next week or so for a recce. 
I am a very practical and hands on chap and can turn my hands to most things, I would like to find some work to keep busy.
A few questions for you good people. 
What areas would you suggest, what sort of work is around, what should I be cautious or aware of and any other thoughts or ideas would be fantastic. 
Always willing to buy a beer or two when I visit.
Thank you in anticipation.
Dave.


----------



## colinlang

Hi Dave,
Welcome to the Forum, lots of helpful advice from a very friendly bunch, that's been my experience! Not sure if you're thinking of buying a caravan to live in but if you are there are a few things to be aware of. The site fees can be very high and the caravan itself is a depreciating asset too. Initially it looks like an attractive option but having looked into it I decided it was not financially viable. In fact, i worked out that I could long term rent a one bed apartment for a year for the same cost as buying a van and paying all associated costs! Just something for you to think about, whatever you decide i wish you the best of luck, Colin.


----------



## conmigo

*Alan, thinking and looking...*

Hi all.
I hope to move to Spain in the not too distant, and am seeking advice on where to stake my claim. I like Andalucia for the weather and the culture (yes I actually love flamenco) and am a keen motorcyclist. I want to be within striking distance of a major city like Granada and close to the sea too. Ex pat community would be nice however I would be keen to lose myself in Spanish way of life as soon as possible


----------



## fun in the sun

Life in the toilet called England. .well what can ya say...except that its just soul destroying


----------



## DaveSchreiber

colinlang said:


> Hi Dave,
> Welcome to the Forum, lots of helpful advice from a very friendly bunch, that's been my experience! Not sure if you're thinking of buying a caravan to live in but if you are there are a few things to be aware of. The site fees can be very high and the caravan itself is a depreciating asset too. Initially it looks like an attractive option but having looked into it I decided it was not financially viable. In fact, i worked out that I could long term rent a one bed apartment for a year for the same cost as buying a van and paying all associated costs! Just something for you to think about, whatever you decide i wish you the best of luck, Colin.


Hi Colin, 
Thanks for your thoughts, I already own a caravan and tow car so I am set to go. I find there is greater freedom and flexibility with this set up.
Are you located in a good area? is there work about? would you suggest it would a good idea to include it in my proposed fly drive 'check it out' visit.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## underthesun

*Buenas Dias*

I am underthesun....better to say: I am planning on beeing under the sun...;-)
Planing on moving to spain asap. Currently looking for info (and contacts) about the Murcia area. Planing to puchase a house in the country side, village, small city ...
Looking forward to listen and learn....;-)
:rockon:


----------



## fun in the sun

Does anyone know the comparison between male and female ages in spain. Men earn more compared to women here in the uk. Which is depressing in 2014 in my opinion because I love my girlfriends . Is it the same scenario in spain


----------



## fun in the sun

Wages salary not ages


----------



## Pesky Wesky

fun in the sun said:


> Does anyone know the comparison between male and female ages in spain. Men earn more compared to women here in the uk. Which is depressing in 2014 in my opinion because I love my girlfriends . Is it the same scenario in spain


Yes!
Glad you cleared up the wages/ ages thing 
Now we have to ask is it girlfriend or girlfriend*s* ?


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes!
> Glad you cleared up the wages/ ages thing
> Now we have to ask is it girlfriend or girlfriend*s* ?


or girl friends?


----------



## HighwayStar

I've lived in Spain as a resident since 2004 alongside my parents, one of whom is disabled and house-bound. I met a lovely woman from S. America 4 years ago, married in Gibraltar earlier this year, and we currently live on the south coast of Spain. I've joined the forum to begin a journey towards settling back in the UK, and have my wife join me, as she's been accepted for a place at University next year.


----------



## Kev5446

Hi . I am a 33 yr old South African male married to a Catalan-Spanish lady and we have two children . We move around between SA and Spain . We have been in Serinya (close to Banyoles in Catalunya) for over a year now . Would like to meet some countrymen /women for friendship ( any English speaking people really ) just for fun . I survive by teaching English . My interests are wine&food . Nature and sourdough baking . PM if bored and you feel like talking nonsense . I am open to meeting people who like myself would like to find and buy derelict property and fix it as a family project and to make it my home . I might be interested in working together on a project possibly including branching out into accommodation .


----------



## jojo

Kev5446 said:


> Hi . I am a 33 yr old South African male married to a Catalan-Spanish lady and we have two children . We move around between SA and Spain . We have been in Serinya (close to Banyoles in Catalunya) for over a year now . Would like to meet some countrymen /women for friendship ( any English speaking people really ) just for fun . I survive by teaching English . My interests are wine&food . Nature and sourdough baking . PM if bored and you feel like talking nonsense . I am open to meeting people who like myself would like to find and buy derelict property and fix it as a family project and to make it my home . I might be interested in working together on a project possibly including branching out into accommodation .


Well, you need to have made 5 posts to be able to receive and send PMs, so until then, if you like talking/writing nonsense, feel free to visit our La Tasca - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad page lol

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Kev5446

Thanks Jo .....will do . Hopefully I will get the five posts out of the way rather quickly because I am sure I will be able to find 5 things worth posting about .


----------



## xabiaxica

Kev5446 said:


> Thanks Jo .....will do . Hopefully I will get the five posts out of the way rather quickly because I am sure I will be able to find 5 things worth posting about .


you don't have to chat by PM you know - the link jojo gave you is where we chat


----------



## Kathrynj

I've been 'lurking' around this forum for a few months now, so guess it's time to introduce myself and plunge in...
I am fairly recently single and am hoping to retire to Spain some time next fall. I'm thinking Valencia at this point but not totally certain. I'm American so the challenge of obtaining a retirement visa looms in front of me. And, doing this single is also challenging, so having this forum in which to vent and ask questions seems like a wonderful thing.
I will be asking lots of questions in the next weeks and months, so appreciate all the help I can get.
Kathryn


----------



## jojo

Kathrynj said:


> I've been 'lurking' around this forum for a few months now, so guess it's time to introduce myself and plunge in...
> I am fairly recently single and am hoping to retire to Spain some time next fall. I'm thinking Valencia at this point but not totally certain. I'm American so the challenge of obtaining a retirement visa looms in front of me. And, doing this single is also challenging, so having this forum in which to vent and ask questions seems like a wonderful thing.
> I will be asking lots of questions in the next weeks and months, so appreciate all the help I can get.
> Kathryn


Hi and welcome - in fact welcome to all the new arrivals to the forum. Have a good look around, the questions you all have may have been answered already, but feel free to ask anything you cant find or add to anything you can. We do have some American posters on here who I'm sure will be able to offer you invaluable info

Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H

Kathrynj said:


> And, doing this single is also challenging.
> Kathryn


You think? Try persuading the other half.

Humph ! 

Anon.

PS. just realised, my name is all over the top of my post.
Double humph!


----------



## fun in the sun

Girlfriend's


----------



## camatt

*Hi Everyone*

My moniker is Camatt but that isn't my real name. I currently live in Liverpool but am from Derby originally. I'm thinking of taking early retirement next May and moving to Spain. I've been over there on holiday several times and love the weather and the laid back lifestyle. Had enough of slaving over a hot computer for 10 hours or more a day being paid peanuts, so now planning to release some cash from my pension pot and buy a house in Spain.

I've been considering Aragon but haven't yet been to that area so if any of you are there I'd love to hear your thoughts! I like walking and cycling and hear it's a great area for that.

I'm going to be moving out there on my own probably. I have a daughter who is old enough to look after herself now so I think it's time to make the move.


----------



## fivestarrob

*Research and Be Successful*

I took a huge gamble in June 2013 and against all the advice bought a bar on the Costa Blanca. This is where I warn everyone not to do the same as me and stay in damp 'ole UK. Or not. The bar was cheap, cheap rent, great position and well equipped. It pays for a lifestyle far beyond the expensive, low quality lifestyle I had in south London. Today, the bar continues to go from strength to strength. Do your market research, get a good english speaking lawyer and dig out the sun cream.


----------



## Melissa58275

Kathrynj said:


> I've been 'lurking' around this forum for a few months now, so guess it's time to introduce myself and plunge in... I am fairly recently single and am hoping to retire to Spain some time next fall. I'm thinking Valencia at this point but not totally certain. I'm American so the challenge of obtaining a retirement visa looms in front of me. And, doing this single is also challenging, so having this forum in which to vent and ask questions seems like a wonderful thing. I will be asking lots of questions in the next weeks and months, so appreciate all the help I can get. Kathryn


Hey Kathryn. We are in similar boats. I'm single 60-something thinking of moving to Valencia too. In fact I'm headed there in March to spend a month checking it out. I retire from my job in jan. Can't wait!


----------



## hopefulgeek

Buenos dias!

My other half and I have been looking to buy a property in Spain for some years now. We came close to completing a purchase earlier this year but it fell at the final hurdle. The experience has not deterred us by any means and we are hopeful (hence, I am hopefulgeek) that we will complete successfully on another property shortly :fingerscrossed:

As I'm a newbie my contribution to the forum will initially be me asking questions and asking for guidance regarding owning a house in Andalucia and all things related - I'd appreciate any responses from your experience and I hope in due course I will be able to use my experience to provide useful responses to my fellow forum members 

Un saludo


----------



## Gary00

Hi everyone, I've browsed these forums on occasions over the last couple of years so I decided it was time I signed up, said hello and started to contribute a little. My name is Gary, I'm from Ireland and I've been in Madrid for the last 2 or so years. I came originally on a career break and have been teaching English while I have been here. Teaching is fine but I'm now hoping to find work in an engineering/technical area somewhere in Spain, we'll see how it goes. As for my experience so far.. It's been brilliant! Madrid is an incredible place to live and a fantastic springboard from which to explore the rest of the country. I'm aware that there are lots of responses already regarding teaching in Madrid, but if anyone has any questions I'd be glad to give my tuppence worth.

Saludos, Gary!


----------



## Autum

*Hi, Im Autum*

Hi,
I am Autum and I am living in Del Silencio. I recently moved here having spent time on holiday, I love the place. I work as a waitress, I know its not the best job, but just happy to be here in the sun, well actually its raining right now but still got the sangria!

Reading the forum posts now and sorry for my small introduction.

Have fun!

Autum x


----------



## xabiaxica

Autum said:


> Hi,
> I am Autum and I am living in Del Silencio. I recently moved here having spent time on holiday, I love the place. I work as a waitress, I know its not the best job, but just happy to be here in the sun, well actually its raining right now but still got the sangria!
> 
> Reading the forum posts now and sorry for my small introduction.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Autum x



:welcome:

how did you swing the visa? Your flags suggest that you're from the US?


----------



## Kevin the builder

*Not all bad*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hi not a good start as I am a builder from Essex called Kevin!! However apart from that I am a genuine keen reliable builder living in Chiclana for 4 years and no plans to leave but wishing to extend circle of friends and hope to help people along the way as I am a swot of the building trade and can help with any diy questions or advise and assist with larger projects.


----------



## ninanine

*Majorca*

Hello Heading for Majorca to explore living there, is there anyone on the Forum who resides there or can give advice thanks!!


----------



## jojo

ninanine said:


> Hello Heading for Majorca to explore living there, is there anyone on the Forum who resides there or can give advice thanks!!


Hi and welcome to the forum. If think we have one or two posters who live on the islands What do you want to know?? And what are your circumstances??? We'll see if we can offer any tips etc 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## ninanine

Hello Jo,
I will be a lone female and initially would like to rent . It would be so helpful if I could establish some contact on the Island .
I am taking early retirement.
I live in Scotland.
Information concerning some good and perhaps negatives...

thanks x


----------



## Kevin the builder

hopefulgeek said:


> Buenos dias!
> 
> My other half and I have been looking to buy a property in Spain for some years now. We came close to completing a purchase earlier this year but it fell at the final hurdle. The experience has not deterred us by any means and we are hopeful (hence, I am hopefulgeek) that we will complete successfully on another property shortly :fingerscrossed:
> 
> As I'm a newbie my contribution to the forum will initially be me asking questions and asking for guidance regarding owning a house in Andalucia and all things related - I'd appreciate any responses from your experience and I hope in due course I will be able to use my experience to provide useful responses to my fellow forum members
> 
> Un saludo


Hello , I have lived in Chiclana for a few years and have lots of experience good and bad with property in general and also the purchase of. First and foremost look for the words Urbano or segregado .this is a very general rule telling you that it's legal. Also be very aware of the "state" of the dwelling as surveys are not the ticket here. Let me have more details if you need help regards kevin


----------



## Garyjohnson1966

*Riveria del sol*

hi, still living in the UK  

Brought an apartment in Riveria Del sol and cannot wait to go over again, will be there in March to get keys and sort out stuff. Will be there in June for a longer break just want to know is there a local newspaper or a web site where I can keep up to date with local gossip?


----------



## victx

I am originally from the Netherlands and have lived in Canada/US for the last 20 years. Our little one was born 3 years ago. We are self employed and semi-retired. I have been missing the culture and vibrancy of Europe. We would like to start spending our summers in Spain to start. 

Any recommendations for a nice (non-international) escuala de verano in Malaga, preferably centrally located?


----------



## morningrunner

*Painter will arrive in a few days*

Hello everyone!

I am from Germany and I cannot wait to move into a country with better weather. 

I already have made my decision and in a few days I will move near to Malaga, Costa Del Sol.

My idea is to become a house painter for other expats and everyone who needs a paint job./SNIP/

I had such a business in Germany before, but Spain is different. Even I speak the language, perhaps anyone has some background information about how to start officially a business in Spain? Or any suggestions that might help.

Anyway many greetings!

Claus


----------



## 746786

Hi Folks, just saying hello as I'm new to the forum. My partner and I will be moving to the Pinoso area in the next 18 months or so. I'm on here trying to educate myself on people's experiences of Spain, and the local area (Comunidad Valenciana) and hopefully make some friendly contact with people from the region. All the best


----------



## albert81

Hi All, just saying hello. Me and my wife to be are currently looking at fincas rusticas to purchase and fix up. Probably in Aragon area near Maella, because it's cheap . 
Our plan is to buy a place, make it habitable, start up a permaculture garden to be self sufficient and kind of live off the grid.
We're all about keeping the costs low and doing everything ourselves.
Looking forward to getting to know some of you guys.


----------



## Chrisandsue

*New Members Here*

Hello everyone! Really glad to have found this forum as I think it will be a great resource. Myself and my OH are in the process of selling up here in the UK, (one house sold, one to go) and definitely committed to moving to the Canary Isles. Probably Caleta on Fuerty as it seems to be the best value and we're on a limited budget, (who isn't!).

My main questions to those that may be in Fuerty or other Islas Canarias are - 


1) Is landline ADSL broadband available for less than 40 EU per month in Fuerty now?

2) As we're both below retirement age (mid 40s, early 50s) will we be able to access the state medical services with an E111 card (or whatever the new one is called) - or will we be expected to pay? Note we have no medical conditions. 

3) Any other general tips or advice. I speak a little Spanish and have worked overseas for many years and intend working part time with a British Tour Operator again, hopefully.

Thanks in advance, all or any tips and shared experiences are welcome. We are intending to fly to Fuerty and view homes in the coming weeks.


----------



## xabiaxica

albert81 said:


> Hi All, just saying hello. Me and my wife to be are currently looking at fincas rusticas to purchase and fix up. Probably in Aragon area near Maella, because it's cheap .
> Our plan is to buy a place, make it habitable, start up a permaculture garden to be self sufficient and kind of live off the grid.
> We're all about keeping the costs low and doing everything ourselves.
> Looking forward to getting to know some of you guys.


:welcome:

you might be interested in joining this discussion thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/115546-maella-aragon.html


----------



## xabiaxica

albert81 said:


> Hi All, just saying hello. Me and my wife to be are currently looking at fincas rusticas to purchase and fix up. Probably in Aragon area near Maella, because it's cheap .
> Our plan is to buy a place, make it habitable, start up a permaculture garden to be self sufficient and kind of live off the grid.
> We're all about keeping the costs low and doing everything ourselves.
> Looking forward to getting to know some of you guys.





Garyjohnson1966 said:


> hi, still living in the UK
> 
> Brought an apartment in Riveria Del sol and cannot wait to go over again, will be there in March to get keys and sort out stuff. Will be there in June for a longer break just want to know is there a local newspaper or a web site where I can keep up to date with local gossip?





victx said:


> I am originally from the Netherlands and have lived in Canada/US for the last 20 years. Our little one was born 3 years ago. We are self employed and semi-retired. I have been missing the culture and vibrancy of Europe. We would like to start spending our summers in Spain to start.
> 
> Any recommendations for a nice (non-international) escuala de verano in Malaga, preferably centrally located?





morningrunner said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am from Germany and I cannot wait to move into a country with better weather.
> 
> I already have made my decision and in a few days I will move near to Malaga, Costa Del Sol.
> 
> My idea is to become a house painter for other expats and everyone who needs a paint job./SNIP/
> 
> I had such a business in Germany before, but Spain is different. Even I speak the language, perhaps anyone has some background information about how to start officially a business in Spain? Or any suggestions that might help.
> 
> Anyway many greetings!
> 
> Claus





Chrisandsue said:


> Hello everyone! Really glad to have found this forum as I think it will be a great resource. Myself and my OH are in the process of selling up here in the UK, (one house sold, one to go) and definitely committed to moving to the Canary Isles. Probably Caleta on Fuerty as it seems to be the best value and we're on a limited budget, (who isn't!).
> 
> My main questions to those that may be in Fuerty or other Islas Canarias are -
> 
> 
> 1) Is landline ADSL broadband available for less than 40 EU per month in Fuerty now?
> 
> 2) As we're both below retirement age (mid 40s, early 50s) will we be able to access the state medical services with an E111 card (or whatever the new one is called) - or will we be expected to pay? Note we have no medical conditions.
> 
> 3) Any other general tips or advice. I speak a little Spanish and have worked overseas for many years and intend working part time with a British Tour Operator again, hopefully.
> 
> Thanks in advance, all or any tips and shared experiences are welcome. We are intending to fly to Fuerty and view homes in the coming weeks.



:welcome:


why not start a new discussion thread with your questions - you'll have more chance of getting replies


----------



## tubala

*Time for us...kind of*

Hello to you all,

I call myself Tubala. My wife and I just "joined" the Forum today. My wife and I are retired military, and I have had a follow on career that is beginning to wind down. I had been to Spain during my military days, and I fell in love with the people and the climate. We are considering retiring and renting or even buying a home in Spain, and we are just beginning to explore possibilities. However (there is ALWAYS a however!), we have parental custody of two of our Grandchildren - a boy, 13 and a girl, 5. They are wonderful and keep us both young. We look forward to the possibilities of living abroad with our Grandchildren, but we have so, so many questions!! The four of us are looking forward to discussions as we try to work this all out.

Cheers!

Tubala


----------



## xabiaxica

tubala said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> I call myself Tubala. My wife and I just "joined" the Forum today. My wife and I are retired military, and I have had a follow on career that is beginning to wind down. I had been to Spain during my military days, and I fell in love with the people and the climate. We are considering retiring and renting or even buying a home in Spain, and we are just beginning to explore possibilities. However (there is ALWAYS a however!), we have parental custody of two of our Grandchildren - a boy, 13 and a girl, 5. They are wonderful and keep us both young. We look forward to the possibilities of living abroad with our Grandchildren, but we have so, so many questions!! The four of us are looking forward to discussions as we try to work this all out.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Tubala


:welcome:

if you have any specific questions, by all means start a new discussion thread - but take a look at this as well, especially the section about Visas

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## mrsn2ewy

*NewBie*

HI All

I am literally just dipping my toes into moving to Spain, like everyone else i suppose we have a house in the uk, bills, mortgage.. hubby has a job though cannot wait to leave it! 

So coming over to Spain is going to be a huge challenge. I am self employed in the uk and would like to set up my business in Spain and be in control of our lifestyle. But again a massive risk till i become established.

I need to read on here about schools, areas, health care, jobs etc... I have never been to Mijas but it seems to be looking like a favourable area.

So I'm taking my summer holidays there to have a good look round  

Thanks for reading i hope to chat to you all

Thanks


----------



## Pedro74

Hi,

I currently live in Cyprus but I am considering moving to Spain with my family.... any ideas on the best areas? we would like to have a mix of expat life and mixing with the locals.

Cheers,
Ped


----------



## artlover

Hi,
from many introductions I read. it seems that a lot of people who move to Spain want to work or start a business here. From what I see is Spaniards don´t have any money and every year less tourists are coming, at least down here on the Costa del Sol. On Amazon I read a startup guide book, Crazy Spain, that over 90% of foreign businesses fail because there is just not enough money and buying power in Spain; for myself, I wouldn´t buy or invest in anything at least for the next few years, but that's just one opinion I guess


----------



## TMMHF

*Hi all*

My name is Tracy. I live (currently) in England but my hubby and I own a property in Nueva Andalucia which we stay in as much as poss during the winter months. 
Already we have come across some cultural/legal/financial differences so it's great to be in touch with expats who may be able to help 

Looking forward to 'speaking' to you all 

Tracy


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrsn2ewy said:


> I need to read on here about schools, areas, health care, jobs etc... I have never been to Mijas but it seems to be looking like a favourable area.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


The FAQ's sticky for Spain has some info on all of those areas so get a cuppa and start reading!!
If you have any specific questions/ ideas/ doubts, start a new thread and see if anyone can come up with an answer.


----------



## Robins92

Hi Expat Forum. I have recently joined the forum and will be moving to the mojacar area next month. I currently work in different countries throughout the year and will be spending my time off in Spain.

I look forward to speaking and and meeting some of you. ����


----------



## Portero1

Hello,

New to the forum but been reading threads for a short while. Looking at relocating/retiring in Spain and will be posting the occasional thread with lots of silly questions  

From a snowy England.

Scott


----------



## Sevfrog

*Moving to Spain for a year*

Hi, I am from France and I live in the US with my American husband and daughter (she has dual citizenship). We are looking to move to Rosas for a year and live in my mom's apt.
I have many questions from visa to taxes...
I hope to get my answers here or at least some of them.


----------



## gwyn99

Hi all im Gwyn looking to move to Spain this year when I manage to sell the house,plan to move to Alicante where my partner currently lives and runs a Thai restaurant,i currently have a small pension in the Uk and would appreciate advise on how I will be able to get it moved to a Spanish Bank and not lose to much money on transfer and currency rates? Any advice?


----------



## Lynn R

gwyn99 said:


> Hi all im Gwyn looking to move to Spain this year when I manage to sell the house,plan to move to Alicante where my partner currently lives and runs a Thai restaurant,i currently have a small pension in the Uk and would appreciate advise on how I will be able to get it moved to a Spanish Bank and not lose to much money on transfer and currency rates? Any advice?


Good luck with your plans.

I would recommend opening an account with a currency exchange company such as Currency Fair or Transferwise (there are lots of others too). I have one with Currency Fair. It is easy to set up the account following the instructions on their website, all done online but you have to scan and upload some documents such as passport, copy of utility bill etc. as proof of ID to send to them. Once the account is set up (and you have a bank account in Spain of course) then you transfer funds in sterling to the currency broker, exchange them at whatever rate they are offering at the time, then instruct them (just a click of the mouse) to transfer the amount in euros to your Spanish account.

They offer a much better exchange rate than the high street banks (yesterday I transferred some with Currency Fair at €1.3018 when the bank rate was approx €1.3070) and the charges are very much lower. Currency Fair does standard transfers (the money always arrives in my Spanish account within 24 hours) for a flat fee of €3 no matter how much or how little you transfer. I believe Transferwise charges 0.5% of the amount transferred.


----------



## mrdjp73

Hi, my name is Danny and I am looking to move to Spain with my wife and 3 children. My wife and I are coming over at the beginning of February to look at properties to rent on a six months basis. We are going to come over for the Easter holidays and for 2 months in the summer to see if we like it. If we do, we intend to rent for a year just to make sure the kids enjoy school etc, if it all goes wrobg we will come back to Scotland as we will only rent our property here. 
Work is not an issue as I work offshore in the North Sea, so as long as I am close to an airport we can pretty much stay anywhere.
I have been looking into things and my biggest concern would be the income tax in Spain so I may be posting some threads for help in this area and looking for a good Spanish accountant.


----------



## gwyn99

*Thanks*

Hi,
thanks for that I will certainly use one of those services


----------



## mrsn2ewy

Danny we are doing the same, having an extended summer holiday to have a good look around. My husband has been trying to get offshore for 2 years, all with false promises as were going to do the same if he got sorted, 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off or 3..
But now I'm going to have to come and try and do it on my small business..scary but we so want to do the move! Like you though our child has to like the schools and lifestyle as well as us as its all about her really.
Good luck with everything!


----------



## mrdjp73

mrsn2ewy said:


> Danny we are doing the same, having an extended summer holiday to have a good look around. My husband has been trying to get offshore for 2 years, all with false promises as were going to do the same if he got sorted, 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off or 3..
> But now I'm going to have to come and try and do it on my small business..scary but we so want to do the move! Like you though our child has to like the schools and lifestyle as well as us as its all about her really.
> Good luck with everything!


Hi, where abouts in Spain are you thinking about moving?
Offshore is a very difficult business to get into and is going to get a bit harder with the oil price dropping. What trade is your husband trying to get into, if I can give any advice, it would be to try and get familiar with a member of recruiting staff and hassle them every couple of weeks for work.
We are lucky as my eldest daughter is in 1st year and is looking forward to the adventure, my sons are 7 and 1 and hopefully will enjoy as well.
Good luck with your adventure


----------



## mrsn2ewy

HI Danny
Mijas and Estapona keep cropping up when i am doing reading on areas, so we are going to head to Mijas in August and use that as a base to have a look around, schools is so important for me, my little girl is nearly 5 so a great age to literally start learning a language, but that said i have been reading about international schools, google marbella family fun, its a good site with info about schools, health etc..
also get your wife to join coastawomen (its a support site, but loads of ex pats..)there is some lovely people on there with great advise i have met a few since joining last week.
Yes my hubby has tried the agencies, he was just going to originally start as a rousty, but also applied for painting.. but nothing, getting on the rigs is not about what you know its who you know, and who is willing to go get you on..he went to aberdeen took 200 cv's went to every agency he could find...and nothing, he travelled for 6 hours to get there! Somethimes you have to stop eventually as life has to go on. But would make our move sooooo much easier.
I seen the news about people might be losing jobs due to the oil price..but they still need people to operate them.
The kids are going to love the adventure of life abroad, thats what i want for my daughter, just to experience it all...


----------



## noija

Hi. Im looking to meet some new people to hang out with  I have been living here in Puerto Banus(Marbella) for two years now but most of my friends have now moved back to their home countries. Unfortunately i don´t meet any new people through my job.


----------



## mrsn2ewy

good luck with making some new friends, we are not living on the costa just yet..


----------



## SandraG

*Thank you*

Hi Everybody, I am a newie to this forum and would like to thank Admin for allowing me to join. I have lived in Spain for the past 3 years. Don't know all the answers, in fact I probably know very few, which is why I am sure I will find this forum very useful, look forward to finding out ..............:dance:


----------



## mrdjp73

SandraG said:


> Hi Everybody, I am a newie to this forum and would like to thank Admin for allowing me to join. I have lived in Spain for the past 3 years. Don't know all the answers, in fact I probably know very few, which is why I am sure I will find this forum very useful, look forward to finding out ..............:dance:


Hi Sandra,

Where abouts in Spain did you move to, do you have kids and are they in state school? Do you work in Spain?
Sorry for the questions, just wondering how you managed with the move

Danny


----------



## Expat den

Just like to introduce myself and say hello as a newcomer to this forum. We have just bought a property in La Font d'En Carros where my son is attending school. We like the town very much and are looking to spend a few years here.


----------



## mrdjp73

Expat den said:


> Just like to introduce myself and say hello as a newcomer to this forum. We have just bought a property in La Font d'En Carros where my son is attending school. We like the town very much and are looking to spend a few years here.


Fantastic, do you mind if I ask what age is your son and is he in international school? Do you work in Spain as well? 
Nice to hear that someone has taken the plunge to do it when some of us are just talking about doing it.


----------



## Expat den

Hello mrdjp73, My son is 11 years old and attending the local school, not an International School.
No, I am not working, having just spent 2 years teaching English to university students in China I decided to have a break for now.


----------



## mrdjp73

Expat den said:


> Hello mrdjp73, My son is 11 years old and attending the local school, not an International School.
> No, I am not working, having just spent 2 years teaching English to university students in China I decided to have a break for now.


Excellent, I hope you enjoy your time in Spain.


----------



## 7127ela

xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Have joined the forum as I'm hoping to get some advice and contacts for people who can help in the Mar de Cristal area of the Mar Menor.
We have an Appartment and am looking for someone who will become a key holder and "meet and greet" when our friends and family stay, and also clean the Appartment ready for the next guests.

If anyone knows of someone and is willing to pass in their details it would be appreciated. We're in Mar de Cristal in February so would like to be prepared beforehand! 

Also, a contact for a handyman. We will have a dishwasher that needs fitting, and some other small jobs so contacts would be welcome.

Thanks in anticipation of a good response!


----------



## xabiaxica

7127ela said:


> Have joined the forum as I'm hoping to get some advice and contacts for people who can help in the Mar de Cristal area of the Mar Menor.
> We have an Appartment and am looking for someone who will become a key holder and "meet and greet" when our friends and family stay, and also clean the Appartment ready for the next guests.
> 
> If anyone knows of someone and is willing to pass in their details it would be appreciated. We're in Mar de Cristal in February so would like to be prepared beforehand!
> 
> Also, a contact for a handyman. We will have a dishwasher that needs fitting, and some other small jobs so contacts would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation of a good response!


:welcome:

you're probably better off starting a new thread for your questions - more people will see them that way


----------



## losgranerosjen

Hi there, thanks to admin for letting me join.

I'm Jen, and my partner and I are in the process of buying a house just outside Albox in Almeria. Planning on just renting it out for this year and then moving down permanently in the next 18 months or so. Bound to have a million questions before we make the full on moving down there leap.


----------



## Gazeebo

*Gazeebo*

Hello
Gazeebo - because my partner often refers to me as the great gazeebo - don't ask me why, I haven't a clue, seriously!!!
We are back in Spain to the Costa Blanca North soon, house-hunting again, but this time around the Denia, Javea and Moraira areas. Fingers crossed all will go ok and we will be moving out this year after years of discussion about the move.
My partner is retired (early) and I am hoping to give up teaching English at our local college. Not that I dislike teaching, I just don't want to stand up in front of a class every working day until I'm 66! I have other things I like doing like silversmithing and floristry, whilst perhaps doing a little teaching online.
This forum looks like a great place to get ideas and views and also to assist others with our own experiences and knowledge.
Really looking forward to being part of it.
Bye for now...........
:eyebrows:


----------



## simonanomaly

Hi, about to buy a property in Southern Spain, looking at Almeria. Approx 6 weeks away from coming over. Any contact with people in the area would be very much appreciated. Si


----------



## jilltim

*Joined for questions and to help others*

Joined as we constantly have questions and have done so much perhaps we can help others.

Live in CA, USA but originally from England and Wisconsin. 

After close to a few years of saving made the plunge to see property, found one we liked, opened a bank account and got our NIE's. Waiting on the result of a house inspection.

I have to say that now is the time to buy if you can with the Euro weak and you don't need thousands to invest. We found property to be very resonable and cheaper than both the US and UK.


----------



## Laura1933

My name is Laura 46 yrs old and I have just completed the purchase of a plot in Jumilla. I am living in the UK at the moment, my partner and myself plan on moving to Spain and building a house.

Laura


----------



## amespana

Presumably you have checked with the ayuntamiento that it is legal to build on your plot of land?


----------



## Laura1933

amespana said:


> Presumably you have checked with the ayuntamiento that it is legal to build on your plot of land?


Yes, our lawyers have done all checks and we have received the certificates from the Town Hall.


----------



## simonanomaly

Ah, youre the next step ahead as us. Was getting the NIE straight fwd? So its a Spanish bank account you also need then. I did wonder. Si


----------



## Laura1933

simonanomaly said:


> Ah, youre the next step ahead as us. Was getting the NIE straight fwd? So its a Spanish bank account you also need then. I did wonder. Si


Hi, I have all of the above. I am rearing to go can't wait.


----------



## Laura1933

Laura1933 said:


> Hi, I have all of the above. I am rearing to go can't wait.


Sorry just saw the question about the NIE. Yes very straight forward, we went to the Spanish Consulate in London. Filled in all the paper work paid the admin fees 3-4 weeks later arrived via email.
A word of caution double check the details on the NIE, they had my partners birth year as 2002, we had to contact them so that the error could be rectified.


----------



## simonanomaly

Thank you Laura. Exciting x


----------



## johno4385

*Not quite an Ex Pat.*

Hi all.
My name is Johno. Me and my partner Tracy bought a house on the Costa del sol in Duquesa last year.

Our intent was to rent it out as a holiday home until I retire and then move permanently.

We rented it out once via an agency and visited ourselves about a week after the holiday makers had left.
I was horrified by the damage done during their 2 week stay. We immediately took the house of the rental market. The problem is the house sits empty for a lot of the time. I cant wait to move permanently
which will hopefully be in the next five years. We are at present considering letting the property out on a long term basis but that then means that we dont have access to it when we want to visit. Hopefully we will find a solution to the problem. 

Hope to speak to some of you soon.


----------



## gagsalan

Hi to you all , myself and oh are planing to retire to Spain early next year .
We are in our early 60s , we plan to sell our house in Ireland and buy a small house 
Edge of small town 10-15 mins from beach ,garden to grow veg and relax in .thanks for any suggestions .


----------



## jobeenfitz

*Hello*

Hello all, I'm Joe, early fifties. I live and work in Galway. I love walking on the beach but the wind, rain and cold here is hard to bear.

I am Taking early retirement and am looking to find somewhere mild in south of Spain or Southern Islands to live every winter from Sept/Oct to May. Starting this year because I am a man of leisure from August. So if anyone has info on properties for long term rent during this period that would be great.

I am a new member on this site and this is my first post.


----------



## tonymar

gagsalan said:


> Hi to you all , myself and oh are planing to retire to Spain early next year .
> We are in our early 60s , we plan to sell our house in Ireland and buy a small house
> Edge of small town 10-15 mins from beach ,garden to grow veg and relax in .thanks for any suggestions .


Hi and Welcome

We live in Agost and have done for the last 12 years ,

it might be of interest as it is quite well situated , 25min from airport and beautiful coata blanca beaches 

The area is surrounded by beautiful mountain views with some fantastic walking tracks 

It still remains very Spanish with a very low expat community , but is still near enough to ex pat populated areas if you want to visit them

Cheers Tony

Agost Spain


----------



## gagsalan

*retiring*



tonymar said:


> Hi and Welcome
> 
> We live in Agost and have done for the last 12 years ,
> 
> it might be of interest as it is quite well situated , 25min from airport and beautiful coata blanca beaches
> 
> The area is surrounded by beautiful mountain views with some fantastic walking tracks
> 
> It still remains very Spanish with a very low expat community , but is still near enough to ex pat populated areas if you want to visit them
> 
> Cheers Tony
> 
> Agost Spain


Hi Tony
Thanks for the welcome ,I will look into Agost as we have no idea at the moment where we want to live. We plan to do a couple of viewing trips soon and your area sounds like our dream place .I feel this forum is a good place to start .
Kind Regards
Gags


----------



## tonymar

gagsalan said:


> Hi Tony
> Thanks for the welcome ,I will look into Agost as we have no idea at the moment where we want to live. We plan to do a couple of viewing trips soon and your area sounds like our dream place .I feel this forum is a good place to start .
> Kind Regards
> Gags


Hi Gags

Yes I know what you mean , remember when thinking of moving over here , so many things to consider .

personally I think finding the Area that is right for you is most important !

good luck , if you need any more info on Agost and the surrounding areas let me know 

Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## hrtfreeman

I'm Harriet.

I have been living in Barcelona for a number of years but I'm just joining this forum today :whoo:

If you ever want some help with the city, feel free to send me a PM


----------



## rollestonmike

*los alcazares*

Hi everybody

We are planning to move out to Los Alcazares soon and as a first query we were wondering if there is much of an ex-pat community in that area?


----------



## Ballerina88

Hi all 

Short introduction of me:

I'm a energetic, sociable and happy 26 year old girl from the beautiful Scandinavian country Norway and who has lived here on the coast for over one year. I moved here on my own and now that most people I have met have moved back home I feel the need for expanding my social network 

I'm also job hunting so my days can get quite so long whether I fill them with interests like training, dance, books/reading, horse-riding, sun, shopping, cafes`and other fun stuff 

Anyone up for a coffee or something this week? 

Hope to hear/meet other who`s up for some new friendships, and hope you all had a good weekend even tho the weather wasn't so pretty


----------



## Barcajover

Hey everyone, new to the site! Hope to get lots of good info on here..Looking for fellow Vancouverites in Barcelona


----------



## Phil-H

*Hi There*

Hi there,

My name is Phil (amongst others)

I've been around the site for quite some time but only ever used it to look up information on different countries, which I must say has always been very useful and welcoming.

I currently live in the UK (West Midlands) but need to spend some time in Spain later in the year with the intention of finding somewhere reasonably priced that has far better weather especially during the UK winters.
I suppose that's part of my problem because I have never been to Spain before and don't really know where to start.

Although I've never been to Spain I am well travelled especially with Egypt, Morocco, Turkey and a few other places and think I'm also streetwise with regards to most scams and rip-offs that do the rounds, so not exactly a dummy.

I'm retired so spending time abroad is not a problem, and don't suffer to badly with not being able to speak other languages and manage to get by ok.

Well that's about it for now and thanks for having me as a member.


----------



## tonymar

Hi Phil

Welcome,

We had the same problem when moving here almost 12 years ago , we hadn't visited main land Spain before , we almost could say we threw a dart into a map of Spain to find an area !

I guess that finding the area that is the most important starting place , and now with forums like this should be very helpful.

I can only tell you about the area which I am in which would be described as inland Alicante .
The good points of the area are -

Close to Alicante Airport which is handy if you need to pick up visitors 

Only a short drive to the fantastic costa blanca beaches 

Traditional Spanish village life

Not overrun by tourists 

not isolated and with in reach of shops , bars Alicante city etc.

Any way I would recomend a visit to several areas to see which suits you !!

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Phil-H

Hi Tony and thanks for the welcome.

I think I'm fortunate really because amongst a lot of things I think I'm easy to please and don't demand things that I can't have, but will mainly be looking for something maybe 'semi rural' and yes away from the bulk of the tourists and even mainly expat areas (hope that doesn't upset or offend anyone).


----------



## tonymar

Hi Phil ,

You should be able to find an area that suits your needs quite easily .

Be aware that things we take for granted in the Uk can be considered bonuses here

like , water , electric , mains sewage , telephone line , made up road etc .

Being easy going will help a lot here ! and you can have a great life here if you accept things as they are 

When you say semi rural do you mean a country house with in a short drive to a village with amenities like , doctors , shops , bars etc.

if so that sums up where we live in Agost 

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Phil-H

More of a short (ish) walk rather than a drive to the local shops, or should I say local restaurants mainly because nowadays if it doesn't come out of the freezer and go into the microwave then it's the local restaurant/takeaway, but who knows a change in atmosphere could always change that as I did actually at one time used to enjoy cooking, but that was such a long time ago I can't remember the last 'proper' meal I cooked.


----------



## tonymar

Phil-H said:


> More of a short (ish) walk rather than a drive to the local shops, or should I say local restaurants mainly because nowadays if it doesn't come out of the freezer and go into the microwave then it's the local restaurant/takeaway, but who knows a change in atmosphere could always change that as I did actually at one time used to enjoy cooking, but that was such a long time ago I can't remember the last 'proper' meal I cooked.


Hi Phil 

That is a little harder to find , but still possible.

Generally most country houses or fincas around here are a short drive from the village , 

I must admit it is harder to find rural property really close to the village , it almost seems like you live in or outside the village without an in-between .

It would be interesting to hear from other people that live in the campo , if they are with in walking distance to their village , most people I know are not 

But I am sure with the amount of property on the market you will find the perfect place !


Tony


----------



## Phil-H

I think we will agree the thing I need to do is to get over there and start looking around, I mean it's all well and good looking at properties on the internet but in real life sometimes what's next door to the property can make a heck of a difference, not that I would ever dream of buying anything without first looking at it, or maybe even renting in the area to start with.

Lets see if I fare any better than when I last tried getting out there '_way back_' in 1969, so yep no spring chicken either.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tonymar

Yes you are right , nothing can make up for actually coming over and seeing the Areas and properties .

Wow 1969 that was quite a while back , hope you get around to actually coming over this time !

good luck with the search , pop by if you around my way for a chat !

Cheers Tony , Agost , Alicante


----------



## Phil-H

Thanks, I'll hopefully hold you to that one day.
But in the meantime I need to start getting a bit more organised and start browsing what people are saying with regards to where they live to see if anything can convince me of where to start, but as said earlier, the main priority has to be mild winters (anything far better than here in the UK), obviously warm to hot would be a bonus.


----------



## tonymar

Phil-H said:


> Thanks, I'll hopefully hold you to that one day.
> But in the meantime I need to start getting a bit more organised and start browsing what people are saying with regards to where they live to see if anything can convince me of where to start, but as said earlier, the main priority has to be mild winters (anything far better than here in the UK), obviously warm to hot would be a bonus.


Hi Phil 

For mild winters I guess you would be best looking nearer sea level , and more south 

I wont lie its cold here at the moment ! , but normally it gets a bit desert like , by that I mean it can be almost freezing at night and in the morning but quite warm and sunny mid day , if you want warmth , remember heating is !!! important .

Good luck , hope you get feed back on other areas !!


Tony


----------



## linny

*thinking of moving to pinoso or granada*

hi im linny and me and my husband are planning on moving to spain in a year were learning the language ,well since last june so getting used to it,were on a budget but are interested in cave houses.we plan to let our property in uk and live on the income ,and get work where we can ,we would like to grow vegetables and have a few animals chicken etc.does any one on here live in these areas id be interested to find out more about the areas etc thankyou


----------



## tonymar

Hi linny

I am quite close to Pinoso , I am a bit nearer the coast in a Village called Agost , just inland of Alicante.

Glad to hear you are thinking of moving to Spain , plenty of bargains to be had at the moment !!

I did look at some cave houses in Monovar which isnt too far away .

Just out of interest why a cave house ?

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Phil-H

Hi Linny, 
Welcome also from another newbi.

Cave houses?
Mm, whilst I think the idea is good the thought of no natural daylight might be something I personally wouldn't be able to put up with, so unless it's just a whim,maybe give that a lot of thought before buying one.

Maybe as a experiment at home try living with the curtains permanently drawn for a while and see how you get on with not being able to look up/out to see what's going on outside, although they should be a lot quieter and warmer than most properties.
But would be interesting to hear from other people what size their electric bills are.

Although not many but I've never seen any that had any sort of land to go with them, so you could maybe also think about renting a plot of land nearby, but then that almost takes you away from the self sufficient lifestyle which I think you may be seeking.


----------



## sid999

Hi, i will be moving to spain in jan next year, can some one tell me about the health care? i am taking early retirement and am in my 50's thanks.


----------



## baldilocks

Phil-H said:


> Hi Linny,
> Welcome also from another newbi.
> 
> Cave houses?
> Mm, whilst I think the idea is good the thought of no natural daylight might be something I personally wouldn't be able to put up with, so unless it's just a whim,maybe give that a lot of thought before buying one.
> 
> Maybe as a experiment at home try living with the curtains permanently drawn for a while and see how you get on with not being able to look up/out to see what's going on outside, although they should be a lot quieter and warmer than most properties.
> But would be interesting to hear from other people what size their electric bills are.
> 
> Although not many but I've never seen any that had any sort of land to go with them, so you could maybe also think about renting a plot of land nearby, but then that almost takes you away from the self sufficient lifestyle which I think you may be seeking.


Cave houses- many have windows, a proper front-door and a garden as well. They are thermally insulated so the temperature is roughly 10° inside all year round. Many have all mod-cons. If you go to Purullena (near Guadix) there is one being lived in that is open as a museum so that you can see what it is like. As far as a natural light is concerned many have openings to the outside world covered with glass to let in natural light.


----------



## tonymar

sid999 said:


> Hi, i will be moving to spain in jan next year, can some one tell me about the health care? i am taking early retirement and am in my 50's thanks.


Hi 

I have been here for neraly 12 years now , and found the Spanish health care very good , the doctors seem to have more time for you here than I remember in the UK

When I was in my mid thirty's I had severe pain in my hand , the UK doctor said I was getting old and it was wear and tear , he gave me ibuprofen and sent me on my way .

Here in Spain when the same pain came back , the doctor said I was too young ( about 39 then ) to have that pain , and sent me for all sorts of tests and now am on an Expensive drug that keeps my symptoms under control 

As for your rights to health care here with out paying into the Spanish system I am not sure 

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Phil-H

baldilocks
Thanks for that, as I have only ever seen them without windows, although they did have 'light tubes' which allowed and magnified the light into certain areas.


----------



## baldilocks

Phil-H said:


> baldilocks
> Thanks for that, as I have only ever seen them without windows, although they did have 'light tubes' which allowed and magnified the light into certain areas.


Go to thes pics:
https://www.google.es/search?q=cave...NvgO8f6UNXQgKAK&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=737

There are even cave hotels
Guadix | Villages in the Province of Granada | Andalucía | Southern Spain | Andalucia.com
Hotel Cuevas del Zenete in city Alcudia de Guadix, area Granada, book in Andalucia, Spain.


----------



## Lynn R

sid999 said:


> Hi, i will be moving to spain in jan next year, can some one tell me about the health care? i am taking early retirement and am in my 50's thanks.


As you are below UK state retirement age, you would need to take out private medical insurance in Spain for at least the first year of living here, it is one of the prerequisites for being able to sign on the official register of foreigners which you are required to do within 90 days. After one year, if you are living in one of the autonomous regions of Spain which has signed up to what is called the "convenio especial" you can pay a monthly fee to receive care under the Spanish state health system. This currently costs €60 per person per month for the under 65s. Once you become a UK state pensioner you can obtain an S1 form from the DWP which means the British Government will pay for your state healthcare in Spain (unless they change the rules again in the meantime of course!).

Private health insurance can be pretty reasonably priced in Spain. We have had it for the past 6 years and are currently paying €110 per month for the two of us. It can be a problem if you have pre-existing medical conditions, though, as insurance companies will either refuse to cover them or increase the premiums substantially.

By the way, private health insurance doesn't normally include the cost of any medication you are prescribed, and if covered by the convenio especial you would also need to pay 100% of the cost of any prescriptions.


----------



## teatime

Hi all, we are a British couple, living in the Costa Del Sol area of Spain and though I'd better introduce ourselves as I've found the forum useful. I personally have been living in Spain for a few years now so I hope I can offer as much advice as I may ask for.

My girlfriend and I will be opening our new business (an English tea shop) in Benalmadena this coming Easter so it's an exciting time for us and after spending a few years moving around, am looking forward to putting down some proper roots..


----------



## k59violets

I just bumped into the Expat Forum today, and signed up because I envision myself living more and more in Spain. In the past two years, I've spent extended 6-week vacations in Spain, exploring, meeting people, working on learning Spanish, and I have loved every bit of it. It's very hard to come back home (upstate New York, USA), even though I love where I live too -- but it's not Spain. . . . I'll be returning next fall for a few weeks, and I'm planning to spend three months of the year, probably Janurary-March, in Spain. I have children and grandchildren, and I don't see myself living so far away full time, but ultimately, six months of the year seems do-able to me.

I am a retired English teacher, and I think I might like to help with English learners in Spain, even on a volunteer basis, as I continue to learn Spanish. I am not much of a "tourist," although I enjoy just poking around in cities and towns. And although I'm not an athlete, or even particularly fit, I have found that walking on the Camino de Santiago is an incomparable experience, and I want to do more of that. 

Oh -- my name is Kathie, I am single (twice divorced) and quite content with that, but very sociable and interested in people. If there's anyone on this forum who lives in the New York area, it would be fun to be in contact. And for people already living in Spain, maybe I'll have a chance to meet you on my next trip over.


----------



## tonymar

Hi Kathie

Welcome !!!

Whats the weather like in the big apple ?

Tony Agost Spain


----------



## k59violets

Hi Tony!

Thanks for asking about the weather. How did you know I'm ready and willing to whine at the smallest invitation? Lots of snow, but really too cold to be outside much. Snowshoe hike yesterday was cancelled because of dangerously low wind chill temps. But I've drawn a line: I'm giving Winter 9 more days for this, and then we have to start seeing at least a day here and there where it gets up to 25 -30 degrees.

Where are you?


----------



## k59violets

Oh! I just now see, you're in Alicante. How do you like it there? Are you in the city, proper, or outside? I almost got there last fall, between Ibiza and Granada, but my transportation stars did not align, so I didn't make it. But I am curious about that area.


----------



## tonymar

k59violets said:


> Hi Tony!
> 
> Thanks for asking about the weather. How did you know I'm ready and willing to whine at the smallest invitation? Lots of snow, but really too cold to be outside much. Snowshoe hike yesterday was cancelled because of dangerously low wind chill temps. But I've drawn a line: I'm giving Winter 9 more days for this, and then we have to start seeing at least a day here and there where it gets up to 25 -30 degrees.
> 
> Where are you?


Hi Kathie

Wow sounds cold there !

I am originality from London UK , so also know about cold weather !!

I am just outside Alicante city in a traditional Spanish village called Agost , have been here for 12 years now !

Its not to nice here today , no snow ! but think we may get a little rain today .

Cheers Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## Derek H

k59violets said:


> I'm giving Winter 9 more days for this, and then we have to start seeing at least a day here and there where it gets up to 25 -30 degrees.
> 
> Where are you?


My favourite temperature range. We are talking centigrade here aren't we ?

STMBO and I are in Northampton, in the English East midlands, almost equidistant between London ( my real home town ) and Birmingham. Temperatures here, (and believe me, we Brits love to moan about the weather, too hot, too cold, too wet, to dry, you get the picture.) are in the -1 to +5 range, chilly, but not so depressing. But as of Sunday +6 to 20. Two weeks fact find in and around Malaga. Might even throw of the flannel underwear. Too much information ?

Note to Tony. You really cannot compare the weather of the Smoke and the Big Apple.
The coldest I can remember in London was around 1966ish, -5 for 5 or 6 weeks. We had single glazed "Crital (?) windows. In the morning I could peal sheets of ice off of the inside of my bedroom window in 18x 24 inch sheets. Kids today, huh! Don't know their born etc, etc.

Regards to you, and everybody else in the colonies 

Derek


----------



## tonymar

Derek H said:


> My favourite temperature range. We are talking centigrade here aren't we ?
> 
> STMBO and I are in Northampton, in the English East midlands, almost equidistant between London ( my real home town ) and Birmingham. Temperatures here, (and believe me, we Brits love to moan about the weather, too hot, too cold, too wet, to dry, you get the picture.) are in the -1 to +5 range, chilly, but not so depressing. But as of Sunday +6 to 20. Two weeks fact find in and around Malaga. Might even throw of the flannel underwear. Too much information ?
> 
> Note to Tony. You really cannot compare the weather of the Smoke and the Big Apple.
> The coldest I can remember in London was around 1966ish, -5 for 5 or 6 weeks. We had single glazed "Crital (?) windows. In the morning I could peal sheets of ice off of the inside of my bedroom window in 18x 24 inch sheets. Kids today, huh! Don't know their born etc, etc.
> 
> Regards to you, and everybody else in the colonies
> 
> Derek


Hi Derek

Yes its easy to get used to central heating , it isn't too common here in Spain ,

So strangely houses in general are much colder here in the winter than ones in the UK .

no ice sheets on the windows , thank god !

Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## Derek H

tonymar said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> Yes its easy to get used to central heating , it isn't too common here in Spain ,
> 
> So strangely houses in general are much colder here in the winter than ones in the UK .
> 
> no ice sheets on the windows , thank god !
> 
> Tony , Agost Alicante


No central heating in a Finchley council flat. Several ex army blankets on the bed, how we were never crushed by the weight. Oh! A coal fire in the front room. ( we didn't have a lounge ).

When you and others write about Spanish houses being cold, having not been there in winter, I obviously have no experience. But I can remember, serving with the UN in Cyprus, coming home on leave, at the end of May, lovely late spring, early summer day, begging to have the fire lit. Hairy A***d squaddy ? What a wimp!
Although, not that much of a wimp. The Turkish Army invaded 10 days after my tour of 6 months had finished. Coincidence ? I think not. :boxing:

Enjoy your day. Off to work. Someone has to.
Derek


----------



## debbie chris

*Long term rental*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......



Hi....My hubby and I are coming to Frigiliana in April to look for a long term rental apartment. We hope to live here for 1-3 years starting the beginning of September.Does anyone know if it is better to look for a rental through an agent or to ask around and see if anyone is renting their property out? We are really excited, April can't come quick enough!


----------



## Mac Anthony123

*Who am i?*

Hello,
Here I am called MacAnthony. I just saw this thread and realized I hadn't introduced myself despite using this site for almost two years
. I stumbled on this site a while back, and use it from time to time to leverage on experiences of other helpful and kind English speakers in navigating my way through life in Spain. 

I technically relocated to Spain in December 2012...I say technically, because these days I am only in Spain once every month (January to November) and throughout the month of December. My wife and kids live here. My wife, a Nigerian project manager, was brought in to advice a global regulatory body based in Madrid.

I run my own company in Nigeria a travel/tech startup...though I am from the business/management consulting background (worked in three countries including the United Kingdom where I started my career). 

So nice to meet you all and thanks for your help and willingness to share your experiences.


----------



## Kayla01

*Newbie says HI*

Hello everyone...hope you are all well??

I have decided to make the move to Spain....and am looking at buying a property in either the Valencia or Murcia regions.

I used to live and work in Spain many years ago...and that is where my heart truly lies....I miss it so much.

So I have decided to make the move 

I need a bit of advice if someone could point me in the right direction??....I intend on bringing my animals with me...3 dogs and 4 horses. SO could do with a bit of advice from someone that has been there and done that??...especially regarding the horses.

Its all a bit of a minefield  especially regarding the OCA licence???? 

Any help of advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance lol


----------



## truckersmurf

*New boy in town*

Hi, 67 retired European & middle east trucker married. Living in Palmera but about to move to El Verger and we are both looking to make new friends here in Spain.
Have wheels so can travel to meet and visit. Wife slowly learning how to handle LHD :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sallywant

I am sallywant. My husband and I are coming to spain to buy a house next month wih a view to living in spain 6 months and uae 6 months in the future. Wanted to be nearer UK family but not live in UK and to get out of the nearly 50c heat of summer here in uae. Our kids are grown up and off our hands but would be lovely if they could do something in Spain too, so they could join us. But unemployment what it is seems thst could be difficult. Anyway we are looking forward to our new adventures. Ps we've been expats around the world for the past 38 years, it's been fun.


----------



## Naomira

Hi everyone, I'm Naomi, a UK citizen living in Ireland. I fell in love with Spain when I started visiting my daughter, who was teaching English in Barcelona, a few years ago. She has since gone on to live America but I still want to settle in Spain.
I moved to Torrevieja in 2008 but due to bad planning and timing, it didn't work out.
I'm not sure if I'll have to wait until I retire, in 6 years, but I'd still like to make the move at some point. 
I worked as a healthcare assistant for many years and have done a bit of TEFL teaching as well. I've been offered online teaching work but am not equipped to do it right now. I have been on the look out for things like live-in carer jobs. If I find something along those lines, I might not have to wait to move.


----------



## smitty5668

*newbie*

hi all, just in the process of buying a house in murcia. plan is to do less than 180 days in spain and spread the other time between the u.k, france and portugal.
we're in the lucky position of being able to keep the house in the u.k and have what we need in spain ( only a small place).
this forum has been very informative and helpful (i've been lurking a lot) with good sound information and good people.
i'll probably ask some daft questions, so bear with me. spain seems to be a very beaurocratic country,or is that just me?.

anyway bye for now

smitty


----------



## Raggy

*I want to buy a holiday home in canery islands*

Hi where do I start 
I'm thinking of buying a holiday home in Spain, well think is best alround for wether and being in the EE..

I've been to lanzaroti loved it and thinking of buying a flat / house on one of the islands not sure which one though looking for suggestions.

I'm thinking of renting it on during other parts of the year .

Why .. well just had enough now at 50 .. i'm still working full time and love.. enjoy hard work but think its about time I start looking after me...

So waht I'd like to know where would I start looking .. where is the best place to buy a holiday home?

thanks for your responces... well I hope someone will reply.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

smitty5668 said:


> spain seems to be a very beaurocratic country,or is that just me?.
> 
> anyway bye for now
> 
> smitty


It's a very bureaucratic country


----------



## Phil-H

Raggy said:


> Hi where do I start
> I'm thinking of buying a holiday home in Spain, well think is best alround for wether and being in the EE..
> 
> I've been to lanzaroti loved it and thinking of buying a flat / house on one of the islands not sure which one though looking for suggestions.
> 
> I'm thinking of renting it on during other parts of the year .
> 
> Why .. well just had enough now at 50 .. i'm still working full time and love.. enjoy hard work but think its about time I start looking after me...
> 
> So what I'd like to know where would I start looking .. where is the best place to buy a holiday home?
> 
> thanks for your responces... well I hope someone will reply.


Hi and hello.

Hope you don't mind me tagging on something else which may also be interesting in knowing, which is maybe where/which area would be more favourable in the winter, as I am also looking for somewhere to spend time away from our UK dreary, col, wet, winters.


----------



## tonymar

Phil-H said:


> Hi and hello.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me tagging on something else which may also be interesting in knowing, which is maybe where/which area would be more favourable in the winter, as I am also looking for somewhere to spend time away from our UK dreary, col, wet, winters.


Hi , 

I think it can get cold in the winter in most parts of Spain 

But the key difference from the Uk is that even though it may be a bit cold , the sun still shines and the sky is blue , so things look so much better than as you said dreary overcast UK

eg . at this moment the sky where I am is totally blue not one single cloud and full sun shine -- it just cheers me up so much !

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## kimpaulandharri

*Brand new here.*

Hi all, more newbies, me, Kim retired police officer, now personnel trainer, partner Paul, fits under sea fibre optics, son Harri 9, full time school boy. 

We came to Menorca for 3 weeks last summer, have been searching for a second home to possible permanent home for some time. We found our perfect house and hope to come out in April to make our offer, unless it's snapped up before we get there, if so we'll keep looking, I'm learning Spanish and passing it on to Harri, cheers for now, us.


----------



## Wooley

*Moving to Spain*

we are looking to sell up and move to Spain, I am 62 with a wife and son aged 14yrs. We are looking for somewhere with the following criteria:-
Quiet area near the sea with a vibrant town within walking distance as is the beach. 
International school reasonably close.
Not far from an international airport with good connections to Exeter. (will need to make frequent solo trips back to share care for elderly parents) eg Alicante / Malaga
Reasonable property prices.
Thinking of renting for 6 months before buying.
Currently with house, contents and cars to sell.


----------



## tonymar

Hi wooley

There is a big urbanisation called Gran Alacant it is very close to Alicante Airport , there is an international school in Alicante 

Campello just north of Alicante is very nice too

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Belfast_Rab

Hi, just joined the forum today. I am currently looking to purchase a property on mainland spain to spend 4-5 months living there. I am hoping to spend the next week or so reading many of the posts to help me gain some good tips and advice on where to buy.
We are more used to the Canary Islands but looking for a change.


----------



## tonymar

Belfast_Rab said:


> Hi, just joined the forum today. I am currently looking to purchase a property on mainland spain to spend 4-5 months living there. I am hoping to spend the next week or so reading many of the posts to help me gain some good tips and advice on where to buy.
> We are more used to the Canary Islands but looking for a change.


Hi Rab 

Welcome , good luck on your search for a nice location to buy !
sure you will get some good tips here 

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Wooley

tonymar said:


> Hi wooley There is a big urbanisation called Gran Alacant it is very close to Alicante Airport , there is an international school in Alicante Campello just north of Alicante is very nice too Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


 we went to gran Alicante a couple years ago and had a look at some villas then, not sure if there are too many Brit families there for my son to mix with.


----------



## tonymar

Wooley said:


> we went to gran Alicante a couple years ago and had a look at some villas then, not sure if there are too many Brit families there for my son to mix with.


Hi wooley

We have been here in the Alicante area for 12 years now , to be honest there aren't
many families here full time with children now as its so hard to earn a living at the moment .

Most people seen to be retired or semi retired couples / single people

But your son will probably make some friends at the international school even if their not from the UK.

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Chris from Brighton

Am coming out to javea in May. Maybe with our two dogs to look around. We are thinking of moving there in a few years time. Still not sure about bringing them as have been hearing they are not very welcome there. Are there still a lot of strays around and can they come into bars etc. In Brighton where we live very dog friendly but never see the sun shine


----------



## jojo

Chris from Brighton said:


> Am coming out to javea in May. Maybe with our two dogs to look around. We are thinking of moving there in a few years time. Still not sure about bringing them as have been hearing they are not very welcome there. Are there still a lot of strays around and can they come into bars etc. In Brighton where we live very dog friendly but never see the sun shine


I'm in "unsunny" Worthing just up the road from you!!

Spain is ok with dogs on the whole. We took ours and they were fine and welcomed if we took them into most bars. There are "campo dogs" who tend to live close to the rubbish bins - in fact we found a tiny puppy and adopted it. They dont really get invovled with domestic dogs in my experience. The do roam around, but stay out of the way and dont affect how Spanish see pet dogs

Jo xxx


----------



## sharrondamian

*sharron banks*

Hi, we are moving over to fuengirola in approx. 10 weeks myself, husband, son age 18 and daughter age 7, we would welcome any advice on easing ourselves into the Spanish way of life, we are buying an apartment, is it easy enough to get a school place for our 7 year old or will we have to wait until we have proof we own/live there, initially we are staying with a relative until we have the house signed to us, so we wont have proof of address until then.


----------



## Chris from Brighton

Thanks for that. The sun is now shining in unsunny brighton. I was hoping it was exaggerated about dogs not being welcome


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Chris from Brighton said:


> Thanks for that. The sun is now shining in unsunny brighton. I was hoping it was exaggerated about dogs not being welcome


Many people on the forum have commented on cruelty to animals. They tend to be in the south of Spain. However, I think it's fair to say that there are many people who love animmals just as much as other nationalities and there are many dedicated Spanish dog and cat owners.


----------



## baldilocks

There are more Spaniards getting 'pet' dogs. Previously they were seen as something that had to earn its keep or go. Many Spanish women are house-proud and a dog is not allowed in the house, only out in the yard. Many dogs get kicked out of the house and into the street first thing in the morning and let back in at night-time but may still have to spend the night out in the yard or on the patio.


----------



## jojo

I was surprised by how alot of Spanish are with their small dog pets. They dress them up, bows in their fur - pet shops have a huge variety of doggy outfits, dresses, tee shirts, dungarees, hoodies, hats, doggy shoes, nappies....... its quite bizarre

So yes, in general their little pet dogs are very much cherished and pampered. There are also the bigger dogs, which in many cases are used as guard dogs, some are looked after better than others. They are kept outside, which isnt a problem in Spain in the summer


But on the whole, dogs are accepted and not an issue


----------



## Lotusflower

*Moving to Spain*

Hi,
I live in Ireland for the past 9 years, I will do anything to move to sunny Spain!!!
My partner is a mechanic and Interpreter by profession. He is looking for work. Tomasz speaks 5 languages. His Spanish is at a very good Level and English is fluent. 
He is a highly educated and superb motor mechanic with almost 20 years of practical experience. Excellent driving skills, 20 years.
He is 40, very handsome, 100% heathy and extremely open minded.
Does anybody know of any work available?

Best option would be Hotel work or mechanic work but he will consider any type of work that will enable us to live at a good level in Spain.
We have a 16 month old daughter. 

I would appreciate if anybody could provide me with information in regards work, accomodation and general information on living in Spain. 

Thank you!


----------



## jojo

Lotusflower said:


> Hi,
> I live in Ireland for the past 9 years, I will do anything to move to sunny Spain!!!
> My partner is a mechanic and Interpreter by profession. He is looking for work. Tomasz speaks 5 languages. His Spanish is at a very good Level and English is fluent.
> He is a highly educated and superb motor mechanic with almost 20 years of practical experience. Excellent driving skills, 20 years.
> He is 40, very handsome, 100% heathy and extremely open minded.
> Does anybody know of any work available?
> 
> Best option would be Hotel work or mechanic work but he will consider any type of work that will enable us to live at a good level in Spain.
> We have a 16 month old daughter.
> 
> I would appreciate if anybody could provide me with information in regards work, accomodation and general information on living in Spain.
> 
> Thank you!


There is very little work in Spain - mass unemployment. But your best bet would be to make a few fact finding trips and see if he can find anything and to get an idea how things are in Spain. If he is lucky enough to find anything and its enough to live on, make sure it is with an employment contract so that you are eligible for healthcare.

Jo xxx


----------



## Naomira

I live in Ireland too. I think that it's important to spend some time in the place where you plan to move to see if you really want to live there. Find out as much as you can to make sure the move is successful.
A few years ago, I was desperate to move to Spain and when a friend of my daughter's offered to get me an apartment in the Costa Blanca area, I jumped at the chance. He assured me I would have no problem getting work and that he would help me. I moved without first spending some time there. I found that I hated the area I was in, felt isolated, couldn't get a job and had no Spanish.
I would still like to settle in Spain but I'll make sure that I prepare well and get lots of advice before moving again.


----------



## corrinna

*hello everyone*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, my name is Corrinna and I am an English lady. lol well....hardly a lady but yes I am very female. I am thinking to move to Chirivel with My husband next year and wanted to say hello and join a forum to get us started in the community, please feel free to send me any messages etc, and I want to here all about this beautiful country village, weather, topics, places to meet.. any advice is good advice, please send me messages.... will look forward to hearing from anyone at all....


----------



## tonymar

Hi Corrinna

Welcome , what area is Chirivel in ?

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## mrustean

Hi I am mrustean, 
I am Australian my husband is British but has dual Australian Citizenship. He lived in Australia for 25 years. When we met he made it clear his intention was to return to Europe, so I was always aware of what I was getting into. We married in 2011 & started the process to move to the UK in 2012. What a nightmare we are at this moment in the process of suing The Home Office & so far we are winning, after 2.5 years of hell & constant separations & lies. All I can say is record everything & keep copies of everything. I now have my UK spousal visa. I lived in Girona for 3 months in 2013 when I had to leave the UK again. We always though we would end up in France but honestly we see Spain as a gift from the Universe. We loved Girona & adored the life. I had a lovely apartment in the Old Town right next door the the Cathedral. Hubby has a fantastic job in IT that pays well & as he works from home 3 weeks a months & only goes into the office 4 days we have decided to give up on the useless UK. We have 2 spoilt puppies that immigrated with us from Australia & they also spent the 3 months in Spain & loved it. We thankfully have a great network of friends in Spain so fingers crossed we will be there in time for summer with my learners Spanish.


----------



## TheRealJessica

Hello fellow expats! 

My name is Jessica and I am originally from Chicago, Illinois in the United States. I've been on this forum for a couple months now just observing and seeing what information I could find, but I am now (as of a few days ago!) in Gijón, Asturias (northern coast of Spain), living with my boyfriend on a tourist visa. I'm very much looking for a job to help me with a work visa, although I know it is very hard… especially as an English teacher. However, I still have hope. Even if there is some other work that allows me to get a work visa I would take that too to be honest. In college I majored in Spanish for two years at the University of Miami then Foreign Languages became my minor, so while my formal spoken Spanish is a little rusty I'm finding that it's kind of like riding a bike.  

I have to go back to Chicago at the end of May but, in an ideal situation, I will have received a work contract by then so when I return to Chicago I can apply for my visa in order to return by the end of June (fingers crossed!!!). Let me mention that I do know the "norm" for teachers is to overstay their tourist visa… but seeing as I'm looking to be here long-term I'm really wanting to go the legal route on this. 

Anyway, I"ll be around the forum seeing what other threads might have to offer with regard to my situation, but feel free to message me with any questions or info!! I'm like a sponge, and have at least half of my paperwork ready back in the States to apply for my visa when I get back!

Muchísimas gracias a ustedes <3


----------



## daibando

hola, just a brief note to you like minded people ( i hope ).
moved to spain dec 2009 from wales, i have a village house on the edge of the campo in the alpujarras, but my land is seperated and not all in view from my terrace, i have lots of animals which have to live apart, and this causes much more work transfering them to their feeding areas and then collecting them for the night in the cuadras.
i am now thinking of a finca and house, or a cave house with land attached in granada .
does anyone have any knowledge of these areas, galera, castillijar, or el margen, if so i would be interested to know of any pitfalls of buying in these areas.


----------



## mrustean

When I stayed in Girona in 2013 for 3 months my girls (dogs) came with me. I lived in an apartment in the Old Town. The girls loved it. Every day we went on lots of walks & we would stop at our friend Zaviers cafe morning & afternoon for a chat & a coffee. He adored the girls. The local police officers would always stop for a hello & a pat to see how we were getting on. I was also able to take the girls to 90% of the cafes & restaurants I went to. The local shops had a little dog tail hook out the front so the girls could sit outside & wait for me. Even the chemist always came out to say hello. The local vet was wonderful & busy as was the local dog groomer we needed to book 2 weeks in advance. The local donut shop always had a donut for the girls. we found Spain/Girona a wonderful place for dogs. The parks also had dog bags & bins.


----------



## amaninavan

Hi All

My name is Paul and we currently live in Cornwall in the far SW of the UK. We have been living a NFA lifestyle for the last 15 years and we now feel the need to settle down and get some stability in our lives.

We Live in a vintage Airstream that we restored a few years ago and we want to buy a piece of land in Spain and bring our Airstream over to live in.

We are not looking for too much in life, just a small plot of land to grow food and raise a few animals and live out our days in a simple, low impact way.

I am studying Permaculture ate the moment and we already grow a lot of own own food on allotments but Permaculture is a long term discipline and it is hard to put all that energy into a piece of land that is not your own.

We intend to be off grid as much as possible. The main concession to the outside world will be the internet. I run a small online company providing a service to the sign making industry and this would be one of our income streams. So I would need some sort of internet access but it needn't be super fast broadband.

I joined this forum to not only find out information but to hopefully make new friends in Spain so we are not totally alone when we make the move.

Paul


----------



## tonymar

amaninavan said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Paul and we currently live in Cornwall in the far SW of the UK. We have been living a NFA lifestyle for the last 15 years and we now feel the need to settle down and get some stability in our lives.
> 
> We Live in a vintage Airstream that we restored a few years ago and we want to buy a piece of land in Spain and bring our Airstream over to live in.
> 
> We are not looking for too much in life, just a small plot of land to grow food and raise a few animals and live out our days in a simple, low impact way.
> 
> I am studying Permaculture ate the moment and we already grow a lot of own own food on allotments but Permaculture is a long term discipline and it is hard to put all that energy into a piece of land that is not your own.
> 
> We intend to be off grid as much as possible. The main concession to the outside world will be the internet. I run a small online company providing a service to the sign making industry and this would be one of our income streams. So I would need some sort of internet access but it needn't be super fast broadband.
> 
> I joined this forum to not only find out information but to hopefully make new friends in Spain so we are not totally alone when we make the move.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

Welcome , land is quite cheep here at the moment ! and with 1.40 exchange rate a great tome to buy !

We live just inland of Alicante is that an area you might be interested in , it is a bit dry here , but there is much agriculture in the general area , locally mainly grapes , but my neighbour dose grow his own vegetables .

Although you don't mind being off grid , I guess some form of water supply would be important ?

internet is available by wimax in the campo about 6mb with phone costs 25€ pm + tax

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## amaninavan

tonymar said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Welcome , land is quite cheep here at the moment ! and with 1.40 exchange rate a great tome to buy !
> 
> We live just inland of Alicante is that an area you might be interested in , it is a bit dry here , but there is much agriculture in the general area , locally mainly grapes , but my neighbour dose grow his own vegetables .
> 
> Although you don't mind being off grid , I guess some form of water supply would be important ?
> 
> internet is available by wimax in the campo about 6mb with phone costs 25€ pm + tax
> 
> Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


thanks Tony

Yes, a water supply would be very important when we start actually looking for land but being connected to the mains water supply would be an absolute last resort and the land would have to have a lot going for it and be very cheap to go down that route.

i would prefer to live in an area that has more rainfall and maybe a stream etc so we can collect natural water.

We have been looking at inland Catalonia and have spoken to people who live there about the amount of rainfall etc but obviously we will do a lot more research before taking the plunge (pun intended)

You can practice Permaculture in arid areas with no additional irrigation but there is no point making life difficult for yourself when you may be able to find a place with ample rainfall. Just less than we get in the UK please.

paul


----------



## tonymar

amaninavan said:


> thanks Tony
> 
> Yes, a water supply would be very important when we start actually looking for land but being connected to the mains water supply would be an absolute last resort and the land would have to have a lot going for it and be very cheap to go down that route.
> 
> i would prefer to live in an area that has more rainfall and maybe a stream etc so we can collect natural water.
> 
> We have been looking at inland Catalonia and have spoken to people who live there about the amount of rainfall etc but obviously we will do a lot more research before taking the plunge (pun intended)
> 
> You can practice Permaculture in arid areas with no additional irrigation but there is no point making life difficult for yourself when you may be able to find a place with ample rainfall. Just less than we get in the UK please.
> 
> paul


Hi Paul

Sounds like further north as you said would be better for you , there are very few rivers here ( well ones with water in any way ) we have a dry river near us , when we get heavy rain it really flows but no often !

Irrigation water can be quite cheap , we actually use it for our house hold water ( but dont drink it ) I do use it for cooking after it has been through a filtering system.

Local wells aren't that good here are the water has limited use as has high salt content .

Any way good luck with your search and hope you find somewhere suitable !

Cheers Tony Agost


----------



## amaninavan

Thanks Tony

I have a lot more to learn about life in Spain. Like gaining permission for a low impact dwelling and Tax laws etc

Our plan is to engineer a life that requires lass money so we don't have to earn too much and we can spend more time living.

I will start a new thread about my Tax questions in a bit.

Paul


----------



## Marlene62

*looking Forward to moving to Spain*

Hi I am looking forward to moving to Spain and making new friends, is this a good place to meet people?


----------



## daibando

hi marlene,
i have lived here for 5 years, i have tried to make friends with the locals who appreciate you especially if you try and intergrate and try speaking to them in spanish.
there are brits everywhere you go, and very easy to make friends with them, but a small word of warning, only tell them what you want them to know, do not give any secrets away, because if you fall out with any of them it could come back and bite you. obviously do not be evasive but believe me if you tell everything there are people here that will use it against you ! having said that spain is a wonderful place to live, i live in the alpujarras and am currently trying to sell, i need a place which is more self contained for me and my animals, my house is in a village and my grazing areas are too spread out for me to monitor from my terrace. 
so good luck with your move.
hasta luego dai


----------



## Keyz

*Hola*

Hi all, just wanted to introduce myself and hopefully get a little insight into moving over to the Canary Islands. I'm currently living in Wales and hoping to move to either Gran Canaria or Tenerife. I am still undecided on where to go, as long as I can get work (anything will do at first) I doubt I will mind too much. I have been doing some reading on applying for an NIE, can anyone tell me if its a good idea to have a company do it for you online? Apparently, its too complicated of a process to do once you're there. Again, I have read elsewhere that it is easy to do but it is costly. Any information would be really appreciated..


----------



## tonymar

Marlene62 said:


> Hi I am looking forward to moving to Spain and making new friends, is this a good place to meet people?


Hi Marlene,

Yes you can make friends here, I live near a village near Alicante

And have made friends with a couple who live not far away via a similar forum.

They only have a holiday home , so we were in aware of each other .

I feel it is important to have a good network of friends here , as you don't have family for support , so nice to be able to help each other !

Good luck with your move, which area are you coming to?

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## thrax

Our son, on his way to school this morning on his 5th birthday: "Some children in the world don't have mummies and daddies because they have died. Who looks after them? How many don't have mummies and daddies? I'm lucky because I have my mummy and daddy."


----------



## SPECKY

*Hello*

Hi 
Me and my wife are looking to escape from Scotland where we can get all 4 seasons of the year in one day here and we are looking at moving over to Spain to enjoy some of that big bright thing that gives heat and light in the sky, we are going to come over later this year and rent a place first for about 3 months which should give us plenty of time to meet up with other expats to get to know what Spanish life is like.


----------



## baldilocks

SPECKY said:


> Hi
> Me and my wife are looking to escape from Scotland where we can get all 4 seasons of the year in one day here and we are looking at moving over to Spain to enjoy some of that big bright thing that gives heat and light in the sky, we are going to come over later this year and rent a place first for about 3 months which should give us plenty of time to meet up with other expats to get to know what Spanish life is like.


We can get days like that as well.


----------



## jimmycyn

*Hi to all*

We are Cyn and Jimmy Sutherland. Pensioners who enjoy walking, gentle skiing, eating out and wine.

Recently moved to the Jaca area in Huesca Province. We are only 10k south of the Somport Tunnel into France.

We will make 4 visits a year, by car and camper van and spend 4/6 months here.

Its a lovely area but why have the Brits not found it?

Would love to hear from you if you live in this area

Kind regards


----------



## jimmycyn

We have recently move holiday home from Southern Spain to the north. Any idea which area you fancy moving to?

Be pleased to give you any info we can

Cheers from Cyn and Jimmy - Dunbar

/SNIP/


----------



## Para34pl

::welcome:Hi.
My name is Richard and my wife and I retired to France 11 years ago, buying a small property in mid France, Limousin, with some land.
We are now finding the work involved in being self sufficient in fire wood, vegetables, eggs etc: too much for my aging limbs and the winters seem much longer and colder than they used to!!
We know Nerja and the area around there; not well and not since 2003 but the climate attracts us but there are several gray areas, health etc.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Lynn R

Para34pl said:


> ::welcome:Hi.
> My name is Richard and my wife and I retired to France 11 years ago, buying a small property in mid France, Limousin, with some land.
> We are now finding the work involved in being self sufficient in fire wood, vegetables, eggs etc: too much for my aging limbs and the winters seem much longer and colder than they used to!!
> We know Nerja and the area around there; not well and not since 2003 but the climate attracts us but there are several gray areas, health etc.
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Nerja and the surrounding areas are very popular with foreign residents of many different nationalities - hence property prices tend to be markedly higher than other areas just a little further away. If you and your wife receive UK state pensions then you would be able to obtain S1 forms from the DWP (as you no doubt did when you moved to France) and could therefore register with the Spanish state healthcare system. Apart from prescriptions, which even pensioners here have to pay a percentage of the cost of the medication for (this is capped at €8 per month for pensioners with an income below €18,000 pa), all other treatment is then free of charge - I believe one needs a form of top-up insurance in France (a mutuelle?) even if covered under their excellent state healthcare system, so that could even save you some money! Nerja has a heath centre for primary care and there is a regional hospital, the Hospital Comarcal de La Axarquia, about 20 minutes away by car, between Torre del Mar and Velez-Malaga. For more specialist treatment it is often necessary to go to one of the larger hospitals in Malaga capital.


----------



## daibando

if you want to be surrounded by brits, then move to the coastal areas, cost of living slightly higher, so by all means sample brits abroad at the coast, but consider inland properties as well without the never ending view of plastic, if you have never seen this before then this is worth a look to see possibly the greatest eyesore outside the slum areas of india! i live in the alpujarras and although there are less europeans living here there are still the occasional sad troublemakers, if you decide to visit the alpujarras region drop me a line and i may be able to steer you clear of dodgy rental houses or hostals, there is one place in particular that does nothing to boost turistica, and if you happened to mention this particular place i would definitely tell you to stay well clear,
unless of course your a coke head!
good luck , maybe we will meet up one day, and you can have a chat and a bevvie with my scottish friends


----------



## Pesky Wesky

daibando said:


> if you want to be surrounded by brits, then move to the coastal areas, cost of living slightly higher, so by all means sample brits abroad at the coast, but consider inland properties as well without the never ending view of plastic, if you have never seen this before then this is worth a look to see possibly the greatest eyesore outside the slum areas of india! i live in the alpujarras and although there are less europeans living here there are still the occasional sad troublemakers, if you decide to visit the alpujarras region drop me a line and i may be able to steer you clear of dodgy rental houses or hostals, there is one place in particular that does nothing to boost turistica, and if you happened to mention this particular place i would definitely tell you to stay well clear,
> unless of course your a coke head!
> good luck , maybe we will meet up one day, and you can have a chat and a bevvie with my scottish friends


Hello,
I'd say that some parts of the south of Spain have a high porportion of Brits/ English speakers living there, but not all, and others parts of coastal Spain have higher proportions of Spaniards like Galicia, Cantabria and Asturias all of which are beautiful. There are also areas of Catalonia which don't have such a high percentage of Brits.
As you say there are areas which are very built up and that seem to have thrown urban planning out the window, but others are not. People just need to look around for what they want because you can be sure of one thing - there's a lot of variety when it comes to finding somewhere to live in Spain


----------



## Para34pl

Thanks to all your responses. As we are only really looking for a first winter in Spain it does not really matter what part we stay in; we have car and can explore.
Is it that this strange EHIC card will be sufficient for our stay. We are covered by the French CPAM but the E111 came from the UK: Bizarre! regards to all.
Richard


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Para34pl said:


> Thanks to all your responses. As we are only really looking for a first winter in Spain it does not really matter what part we stay in; we have car and can explore.
> Is it that this strange EHIC card will be sufficient for our stay. We are covered by the French CPAM but the E111 came from the UK: Bizarre! regards to all.
> Richard


I don't know why it's bizzare, but here's a link to some more info
https://www.e111.org.uk/
Also look on the FAQ's page on Spain and look at the UK in Spain links, 3rd page


----------



## daibando

keyz,
i live in the alpujarras, like you i researched the problems relating to obtaining a N.I,E. some said it is mucho problema, some said no problema, so i was not looking forward to it, in my case i had to go to MOTRIL. but when i got there i realised there was nothing to worry about, you have to be there around 8,15am and you will be waiting with other like minded souls who also want the same as you so dont be put off by the others, eventually the doors are opened and you file in, in your case you will need to go straight to the desk in front of you, tell them in your best spanish you are applying for residencia extranjeros, you will get a ticket ( like the one you have at the meat counter in sainsburys ) go into the waiting room and wait your turn, not all the people are waiting for the same thing, so be aware of what is going on around you, the guy i spoke to speaks a little english which does help, if everything goes to plan then the next thing is they will ask you to take the documentation to the nearest bank and pay a €15 euro fee, you then return to the office and try and attract the person that originally dealt with your application, they have many people to deal with so be patient
you will need to have your passport, and dont quote me on this but i seem to remember you need a bank account , but it was five years ago and i am not getting any younger, no wot i meen! so good luck, hope you have a good life in espana, cos its ten times better than uk. adios


----------



## Matt 301273

*Moving to Spain*

Hello,

My name is Matt. I am an online guitar teacher living in UK. I am sick and tired of the constant rain here in depressing Wales and have a dream of moving to Spain. I earn about £1500 profit right now..Would that be enough to rent a small flat and survine in Barcelona what with social insurance and taxes etc?

Any advice appreciated

Best Wishes

Matt


----------



## Naomira

Matt 301273 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Matt. I am an online guitar teacher living in UK. I am sick and tired of the constant rain here in depressing Wales and have a dream of moving to Spain. I earn about £1500 profit right now..Would that be enough to rent a small flat and survine in Barcelona what with social insurance and taxes etc?
> 
> Any advice appreciated
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt. I'm not an expert on moving to Spain but my daughter spent several years teaching English in Barcelona. She loved it but found that rents were so high that she had to share with others. She considered being self-employed but would have had to pay around 250 a month as an autonomo, on top of taxes. I don't know how much it is now as she left 2 years ago. I spent a couple of months in the Costa Blanca region 6 years ago and could rent an apartment very cheaply. I heard of places that were as little as 250 a month. I don't know what it's like in BCN's surrounding towns but the city is pricey though there might be some exceptions.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi my partner and myself will be relocating to Aguilas costa calida and wondered whether there are any expats living in Aguilas who could offer any tips to us


----------



## Tall Traveler

I'm American and just joined the forum. Currently working in Peru and recently purchased a duplex in Puerto Banus near Marbella as a vacation home. In my limited experience in Spain, I was impressed with the high speed trains, the beauty of the area, the costa del Sol, and really how inexpensive everything is compared to where I live in USA (near Seattle). I actually was pretty shocked at how nice a place you can get in a premium location currently....kind of like San Diego at half price.

The people also were friendly and helpful (better than Italy & France imo) even though my Spanish is pretty basic. 

The depressed nature of the economy is evident in several places but not so much in Marbella. Hopefully the economy will turn around in the next couple of years...I think the Euro devaluation will greatly help the European economies but I'm just not familiar with the drivers of the economy in Spain other than real estate.


----------



## jojo

Tall Traveler said:


> I'm American and just joined the forum. Currently working in Peru and recently purchased a duplex in Puerto Banus near Marbella as a vacation home. In my limited experience in Spain, I was impressed with the high speed trains, the beauty of the area, the costa del Sol, and really how inexpensive everything is compared to where I live in USA (near Seattle). I actually was pretty shocked at how nice a place you can get in a premium location currently....kind of like San Diego at half price.
> 
> The people also were friendly and helpful (better than Italy & France imo) even though my Spanish is pretty basic.
> 
> The depressed nature of the economy is evident in several places but not so much in Marbella. Hopefully the economy will turn around in the next couple of years...I think the Euro devaluation will greatly help the European economies but I'm just not familiar with the drivers of the economy in Spain other than real estate.


Welcome to the forum. Have a good look around and you should find some answers re the economy, which is........ well struggling to rise out of the recession

Jo xxx


----------



## Keyz

daibando said:


> keyz,
> i live in the alpujarras, like you i researched the problems relating to obtaining a N.I,E. some said it is mucho problema, some said no problema, so i was not looking forward to it, in my case i had to go to MOTRIL. but when i got there i realised there was nothing to worry about, you have to be there around 8,15am and you will be waiting with other like minded souls who also want the same as you so dont be put off by the others, eventually the doors are opened and you file in, in your case you will need to go straight to the desk in front of you, tell them in your best spanish you are applying for residencia extranjeros, you will get a ticket ( like the one you have at the meat counter in sainsburys ) go into the waiting room and wait your turn, not all the people are waiting for the same thing, so be aware of what is going on around you, the guy i spoke to speaks a little english which does help, if everything goes to plan then the next thing is they will ask you to take the documentation to the nearest bank and pay a €15 euro fee, you then return to the office and try and attract the person that originally dealt with your application, they have many people to deal with so be patient
> you will need to have your passport, and dont quote me on this but i seem to remember you need a bank account , but it was five years ago and i am not getting any younger, no wot i meen! so good luck, hope you have a good life in espana, cos its ten times better than uk. adios



Thank you very much for your reply mate. I really appreciate the info, makes me feel a lot more comfortable knowing that from someone who has had to do it already. Hopefully my Spanish will be ok by the time I arrive in June or July so that should make it a lot easier on me. Also heard about using a Gestor?? Not sure about my spelling on that but heard its easier and they are cheap to use. I will probably do it myself though.


----------



## Tall Traveler

jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum. Have a good look around and you should find some answers re the economy, which is........ well struggling to rise out of the recession
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo. Well it doesn't necessarily affect me as I will have no need to earn any income in Spain. I'm just curious as to why it's so bad....Spain seems to have everything needed for a strong economy.


----------



## Lynn R

Tall Traveler said:


> Thanks Jo. Well it doesn't necessarily affect me as I will have no need to earn any income in Spain. I'm just curious as to why it's so bad....Spain seems to have everything needed for a strong economy.


We`re always reading articles which say encouraging things about the Spanish economy (and not all of them emanating from the Spanish Government, eg


http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2015/04/10/actualidad/1428689755_997103.html4

However, by far the biggest problem is that improvements don't seem to translate into lower unemployment. In fact, Spain has historically had much, much higher unemployment levels than we would have been used to seeing in the UK or the USA - ever at the height of Spain's "boom years", around 2007, there was 8% unemployment in Spain which would be considered pretty disastrous in the UK and, I'm sure, in the USA too. The historical average for unemployment here is nearer 16%, and there has never been (and still isn't) a generous safety net by way of welfare benefits.

PS sorry that link doesn't seem to be working - it was an article in the Economia section of El Pais, regarding th S&P ratings agency maintaining Spain's rating and upgrading it's own growth estimates for the Spanish economy for both 2015 and 2016, and saying that measures introduced by the present Government have improved competitiveness and labour market flexibility (although some of us would argue that changes to employment law have just made things worse for a lot of people who lost their jobs as a result).


----------



## MalagaBob

Hi Guys.

New to the forum.

Just wanted to introduce myself.

Lived in Spain for 8 years now with my wife and daughter

Started in Benalmadena Pueblo now in La Cala.

Cant wait to get involved in the forum chats


----------



## MalagaBob

Hi referring to Lynns post above a lot of good points.

I think its worth clarifying that the unemployment figures now are more near to 25% in 2015.

There are a lot of simple policies that could be implemented at helping lower to mid business that could help turn these figures around


----------



## Easyday

Hi all, new to here
Hoping to buy a holiday home soon in Benalmadena and viewing properties at the beginning of May, some with an agent and some selling privately. We have a meeting booked with a friends solicitor and will be looking into opening a bank account. Banco Sabadell has been recommended so we will be researching them before our visit.
Does anyone have advise on making offers as one of the properties we are looking at is on several websites at three different prices. What would a good starting point be assuming that people don't go in at asking price?
Thanks


----------



## Sugarpuff

*Us*

Hiya All. My name is Lisa, my partner is called Toni and we have a daughter called Lila who is 7. We intend to move to Spain in 2 years time. My Spanish is nil and my Catalan is very basic but I will improve. My partner is a native Catalan and Spanish speaker so I'll probably send him out to work whilst I am a lady of leisure ! By then our daughter (who should be bi-lingual but is not) will be 10. We're not sure whether to send her to an international/British school or chuck her in at the deep end to a state school and then she'll have to learn the language. Adios


----------



## Rospet

*Looking to retire to spain*

Hi all I am new to this site so nervous .
Myself and my wife are thinking of retiring to Spain we have a hundred and one questions but we have to start somewhere .
Would it be right for us? we are in our mid sixty's not hugely wealthy but we do own our own property which we hope would finance our move. we have a reasonable pension and a couple of Isa's are in good health and are quite active .
Our family is fairly spread out across the southern half of the UK and seem to be behind us. We are off to visit the Murcia area in September for a few days .
Our dream is to get away from the cold winters and spend a lot of time outdoors 
and taking up golf again (we did play many years ago ).
We are hoping our pension will go further as we understand the cost of living is cheaper , at least we can save on holidays. So dose it work for you would it work for us, we are quite excited about moving abroad and we have before when I was in the Army.
Thanks for taking the time to read this hears hoping.
regards Rospet:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tonymar

Hi Rospet

Welcome , don't be nervous , there are plenty of people here who will give you good advise !

I myself have lived in semi Rural Alicante for 12 years , and have no regrets about moving here !

Yes its best to visit first and get a feel for if you like it here or not !

Good Luck

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## toonraider

*toonraider*

Hi, my name is John and I'm from Newcastle.
I am in the process of purchasing a place in Spain's Costa del Sol region.
I am wondering if anyone can advise me on the following points.
Can anyone recommend a business that sells good quality furniture at reasonable prices.
Also can anyone recommend a vehicle hire company that does van's again at reasonable prices.

Your help would be gratefully received:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Easyday said:


> Hi all, new to here
> Hoping to buy a holiday home soon in Benalmadena and viewing properties at the beginning of May, some with an agent and some selling privately. We have a meeting booked with a friends solicitor and will be looking into opening a bank account. Banco Sabadell has been recommended so we will be researching them before our visit.
> Does anyone have advise on making offers as one of the properties we are looking at is on several websites at three different prices. What would a good starting point be assuming that people don't go in at asking price?
> Thanks





Sugarpuff said:


> Hiya All. My name is Lisa, my partner is called Toni and we have a daughter called Lila who is 7. We intend to move to Spain in 2 years time. My Spanish is nil and my Catalan is very basic but I will improve. My partner is a native Catalan and Spanish speaker so I'll probably send him out to work whilst I am a lady of leisure ! By then our daughter (who should be bi-lingual but is not) will be 10. We're not sure whether to send her to an international/British school or chuck her in at the deep end to a state school and then she'll have to learn the language. Adios





Rospet said:


> Hi all I am new to this site so nervous .
> Myself and my wife are thinking of retiring to Spain we have a hundred and one questions but we have to start somewhere .
> Would it be right for us? we are in our mid sixty's not hugely wealthy but we do own our own property which we hope would finance our move. we have a reasonable pension and a couple of Isa's are in good health and are quite active .
> Our family is fairly spread out across the southern half of the UK and seem to be behind us. We are off to visit the Murcia area in September for a few days .
> Our dream is to get away from the cold winters and spend a lot of time outdoors
> and taking up golf again (we did play many years ago ).
> We are hoping our pension will go further as we understand the cost of living is cheaper , at least we can save on holidays. So dose it work for you would it work for us, we are quite excited about moving abroad and we have before when I was in the Army.
> Thanks for taking the time to read this hears hoping.
> regards Rospet:fingerscrossed:





toonraider said:


> Hi, my name is John and I'm from Newcastle.
> I am in the process of purchasing a place in Spain's Costa del Sol region.
> I am wondering if anyone can advise me on the following points.
> Can anyone recommend a business that sells good quality furniture at reasonable prices.
> Also can anyone recommend a vehicle hire company that does van's again at reasonable prices.
> 
> Your help would be gratefully received:fingerscrossed:


Hello Toonraider and others,
The thing is this thread is really just to introduce yourselves. If you want to ask a question you'll get a lot more visibility and therefore more possible responses by opening a thread with a specific question on the main Spain page. Don't forget a good title makes a difference as well ie not Help! or Hello
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/


----------



## extremebarbell

*New to Nerja*

Hi,

I just thought I'd introduce myself, I'm from the UK originally and have moved to Nerja in the last month. I operate a powerlifting gym and strength shop and really am looking to find people who would be interested in joining a new powerlifting team here on the coast. If anyone's interested let me know

Cheers


----------



## Simon.J

Hi All,

I am from the UK been living in Australia for the last 12 years but am heading to Spain in June. Hoping to pick up some tips and advice in the other forums. 

Thanks,

Simon.


----------



## kimpaulandharri

Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## jojo

Simon.J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from the UK been living in Australia for the last 12 years but am heading to Spain in June. Hoping to pick up some tips and advice in the other forums.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Simon.


Have a good nose thru the forum and any questions, feel free to start a thread and ask

Jo xxx


----------



## Simon.J

jojo said:


> Have a good nose thru the forum and any questions, feel free to start a thread and ask
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you, I will think about the questions and post back tomorrow. I'm taking my wife to the airport and she'll be in Spain for the rest of the week!


----------



## pellantcm

*Moving to Salamanca in January!*

Hello,

My husband and I are expecting our first child in September, then we are moving to Salamanca for 6-8 months starting next January for his graduate program in International Business. We have never lived abroad and are from the U.S., but I speak Spanish and am excited for this new adventure with our growing family! I would love advice on living in Salamanca, safe areas for a young family, and healthcare in Spain, particularly for infants. Thank you!

Caitlin


----------



## NHANORAK

Currently residing in the UK, but my wife and I are coming to Spain at the weekend to look for a property to buy. 
I know it makes sense to rent first, but I am just a bit worried about prices moving up in Spain. With the EU exchange rate so attractive I thought the market could get traction this summer.


----------



## tonymar

NHANORAK said:


> Currently residing in the UK, but my wife and I are coming to Spain at the weekend to look for a property to buy.
> I know it makes sense to rent first, but I am just a bit worried about prices moving up in Spain. With the EU exchange rate so attractive I thought the market could get traction this summer.


Good luck

hope you find a nice property , which area are you looking in ?

Tony Alicante


----------



## jojo

NHANORAK said:


> Currently residing in the UK, but my wife and I are coming to Spain at the weekend to look for a property to buy.
> I know it makes sense to rent first, but I am just a bit worried about prices moving up in Spain. With the EU exchange rate so attractive I thought the market could get traction this summer.


Hi, I don't think prices are going to rise in the foreseeable future or that the exchange rate will significantly do much, so imo you should rent for a short while, simply to establish what's what, what the rules are, what the neighbours are like and how you feel once the novelty has worn off

Its a huge step, but spain is a beautiful country. 

Enjoy 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## NHANORAK

We have a number of properties to view in the Costa del Sol region from Nerja to Estepona to Coin. We have already converted some money to Euros so we are not adversely affected by any Euro weakening.

Apologies to all about the capitals in my user name, I didn't think when I wrote it and I can't change them now.


----------



## jamie04

Hi we are coming over to estepona end of May to have a look some rental properties. We are a family of 3 and I'm all set to move but concerned about my 3 year old settling. He's pretty outgoing once you get to know him. We are hoping to find somewhere then and give it until end August to decide whether it's for us or not. Do you think that would be long enough? My husband works away for a few weeks at a time so will be on my own. Any advice appreciated?


----------



## tonymar

john42 said:


> Hi every one . I am a nubey to this ,so i may need some help. My name is John . Is any one there ,.??


Hi John , Welcome 

Are you in Spain ?

Cheers Tony Alicante


----------



## LojaChica

Simon.J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from the UK been living in Australia for the last 12 years but am heading to Spain in June. Hoping to pick up some tips and advice in the other forums.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Simon.


I am from Australia too! Good luck........enjoy........if I can be of help along with others on the forum please just ask


----------



## Simon.J

LojaChica said:


> I am from Australia too! Good luck........enjoy........if I can be of help along with others on the forum please just ask


Thank you, I will certainly need help, I have had some great advice already but I am sure we'll need some more! haha. We have 20 days until we leave the UK!


----------



## Tall Traveler

jamie04 said:


> Hi we are coming over to estepona end of May to have a look some rental properties. We are a family of 3 and I'm all set to move but concerned about my 3 year old settling. He's pretty outgoing once you get to know him. We are hoping to find somewhere then and give it until end August to decide whether it's for us or not. Do you think that would be long enough? My husband works away for a few weeks at a time so will be on my own. Any advice appreciated?


It should be enough to get an idea but summer is when all the vacationers are there and when it's hottest. Not that relevant to how well you will enjoy the winter. If you haven't lived in Spain before, you will go through the typical stages of culture shock....only after going through the stages of culture adjustment and accepting the culture will you truly know if it's for you.


----------



## netkey65

*Scotland to Spain*

Hi all, I'm Grant (as in the whisky)

Myself, wife and twins have recently bought in Dolores. I feel it is more homely than in Catral our other preference.

We will be out as much as possible prior to moving permanently.

Our kids are 6 yr old doing well at school and that makes me confident in our approach to a local school.

We will not drop ties to our home in Aberdeenshire for now but will need to travel back to Glasgow frequently with the holidaymakers for work!

We have an IT business and may be looking for staff too.

I wonder if the first inroads to meeting like minded Spanish or other Euro are friends is through well intergrated expats?
I'm 50, wife younger are there any of the same age late 40's and loving Spain with any advice.

Oh and apart from general interest in all things I watch plenty Football and love a beer too. 

Rgds


----------



## casaloco

Hi guys and girls,

Its been a long time since i've visited the forum, been through massive life changes and now newly focused on my future. hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Simon.J

netkey65 said:


> We have an IT business and may be looking for staff too.


Hi Grant, I would not want full-time work but could do IT work in that area, let me know what you do and if I can help. 

Rgds,
Simon.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi there my partner and myself are moving to the Murcia region of Spain in June looking forward to the move with obvious apprehension but just worried if we will get bored what do other expats do to counteract boredom ???


----------



## baldilocks

Sheilawaterson said:


> Hi there my partner and myself are moving to the Murcia region of Spain in June looking forward to the move with obvious apprehension but just worried if we will get bored what do other expats do to counteract boredom ???



Get involved with what goes on in your local community. You will probably find there are lots of activities - art clubs, bands, sports, wives clubs, church activities, U3A, etc.


----------



## netkey65

*Hi all*



Simon.J said:


> Hi Grant, I would not want full-time work but could do IT work in that area, let me know what you do and if I can help.
> 
> Rgds,
> Simon.


Simon

I probably cannot directly link the company name and web address. As I cannot PM yet, we offer software consultancy offering mobile/non mobile conceptualisation & development. Mostly high level programming skills required.

At least when we travel down start of Scottish hols, I have as least 3 weeks off to enjoy the weather as of today its dismal here and has been since April.

Grant


----------



## Simon22

netkey65 said:


> Simon
> 
> I probably cannot directly link the company name and web address. As I cannot PM yet, we offer software consultancy offering mobile/non mobile conceptualisation & development. Mostly high level programming skills required.
> 
> At least when we travel down start of Scottish hols, I have as least 3 weeks off to enjoy the weather as of today its dismal here and has been since April.
> 
> Grant


Hi,
Thanks for replying but that sounds a little more than I am looking for. 

BTW I have had to rejoinn the forum as the my username was getting mixed with an old one on the site. The system could not work out that simon-j was different to simon.j. Only one of these was my account


----------



## Desus

*Moving to Spain*

Hello everyone my name is Dee and I will be relocating to Turre, Almeria in October with my 2 dogs and horse. I will be driving over along with my son and soninlaw and a friend, 3 vehicles in all. Can anyone recommend the best route and dog friendly hotels en route? I'm guessing it will take 2 days (with 2 overnight stays due to the dogs). My horse will be taken by professional transporter, so no problem there 😊.


----------



## baldilocks

Desus said:


> Hello everyone my name is Dee and I will be relocating to Turre, Almeria in October with my 2 dogs and horse. I will be driving over along with my son and soninlaw and a friend, 3 vehicles in all. Can anyone recommend the best route and dog friendly hotels en route? I'm guessing it will take 2 days (with 2 overnight stays due to the dogs). My horse will be taken by professional transporter, so no problem there 😊.


You don't say whether you are planning on ferry or the tunnel. Our preference is for the tunnel and driving down the western side of France. Bypassing each of the following: Calais, (overnight stop at Premiere Classe at Boulogne) Rouen, Le Mans, Poitiers, Bordeaux, Bayonne (overnight stop) then over the border into Spain, then it is up to you. For us, the route would be Vittoria-Gasteiz, Burgos, Madrid, then A4 south to pick up A44, A316, N432. For you, you could take A3 south-east from Madrid.

Premiere Classe take pets.


----------



## Mardibum1983

Hi everyone, I'm a newby on here. Planning a move to Benalmadena with my hubby two kids and dog in August. Very keen to meet other mums , dads and families a sap. Anyone able to suggest groups etc for me to join......


----------



## Mardibum1983

I'm moving out in August to Benalmadena with my four year old and two year old ( plus dog). Hubby works away for weeks at a time too. I am terrified!!! How are you finding it in Spain?


----------



## jojo

Mardibum1983 said:


> I'm moving out in August to Benalmadena with my four year old and two year old ( plus dog). Hubby works away for weeks at a time too. I am terrified!!! How are you finding it in Spain?



You'll be fine. Whereabouts in Benalmadena are you moving to - the Pueblo or the costa???

Jo xxx


----------



## Iainlfraser

Hi my name is Iain, my OH and I intend moving out to Spain, possibly early next year. Partially depends on how our 10 y old Lab is doing health wise. We re looking at possibly renting initially, before buying, as this seems the best way of finding which area we want to live in. Reasons for moving, the cold, wet, windy north of Scotland weather ! We are trying to learn some Spanish, but, living in a fairly rural area lessons are not an option, so we are trying a app! The main questions from me will probably be more on the technical side, ie what electrical goods should we bring with us. Can the plugs be changed easily. Should we bring a free sat box with us, etc !


----------



## casaloco

Iainlfraser said:


> Hi my name is Iain, my OH and I intend moving out to Spain, possibly early next year. Partially depends on how our 10 y old Lab is doing health wise. We re looking at possibly renting initially, before buying, as this seems the best way of finding which area we want to live in. Reasons for moving, the cold, wet, windy north of Scotland weather ! We are trying to learn some Spanish, but, living in a fairly rural area lessons are not an option, so we are trying a app! The main questions from me will probably be more on the technical side, ie what electrical goods should we bring with us. Can the plugs be changed easily. Should we bring a free sat box with us, etc !


cant help with the technical. but we are using this at moment, which im finding very helpful https://www.duolingo.com/


----------



## Mardibum1983

Planning moving to Torremuelle in Benalmadena. Does anyone know of any mums groups. Keen to make friends adapt.


----------



## Naomira

Iainlfraser said:


> Hi my name is Iain, my OH and I intend moving out to Spain, possibly early next year. Partially depends on how our 10 y old Lab is doing health wise. We re looking at possibly renting initially, before buying, as this seems the best way of finding which area we want to live in. Reasons for moving, the cold, wet, windy north of Scotland weather ! We are trying to learn some Spanish, but, living in a fairly rural area lessons are not an option, so we are trying a app! The main questions from me will probably be more on the technical side, ie what electrical goods should we bring with us. Can the plugs be changed easily. Should we bring a free sat box with us, etc !


I'm not very technical either but I managed fine with adapters for my plugs when I was in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks

Iainlfraser said:


> Hi my name is Iain, my OH and I intend moving out to Spain, possibly early next year. Partially depends on how our 10 y old Lab is doing health wise. We re looking at possibly renting initially, before buying, as this seems the best way of finding which area we want to live in. Reasons for moving, the cold, wet, windy north of Scotland weather ! We are trying to learn some Spanish, but, living in a fairly rural area lessons are not an option, so we are trying a app! The main questions from me will probably be more on the technical side, ie what electrical goods should we bring with us. Can the plugs be changed easily. Should we bring a free sat box with us, etc !


Plugs, if they are simple straight-forward 3-pin can be changed easily. However, if they are the type that incorporates a transformer/rectifier (e.g. for charging mobile phones) then an adapter is required. 

Electrical goods- depends on how old they are and what they are. 

Fridges/freezers/fridgefreezers - available here and work well.
Washing machines/tumble driers - are available if you are rich enough to pay the electricity costs which are high here. We always use a cold wash and dry outside unless the weather is inclement when we use a low-wattage Lakeland heated dryer.
Television will work here but depending on where you are there may be limited reception since they changed satellite and the beam. You may need to get any British TV via the internet using a small Android box.
Radio - you will only get Spanish unless you use the Android box. n.b. DAB isn't available here.
Kettles are useful
We use a Morphy Richards "Sear and Serve" slow cooker which can give us a meal using only about 1 -1½ units of electricity and doesn't heat the house up in summer. Similarly we use a halogen oven, partly for economical electricity usage and to avoid heating the house.

Anything else you want to know - just ask.


----------



## gabanna

Hi Everyone, 
I'm Anna and my partner is Simon both early 50's and we are moving to Spain in September, have bought a villa in La Marina. We are both really looking forward to the move, trying to work out what to do first once the purchase is complete, and finish working my notice here in the UK. 
Bit about us, both very active, live life to the full as much as we can, Simon is a mad Spurs fan and loves all football, we both will be bringing our motorbikes with us, and I love scuba diving, and well as salsa dancing (although could still do with a few more lessons)
Think my mind is in overload with all the planning, but sure it will be fine. Any advice would be gratefully received.
Thanks 
Anna


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi Anna what part of Spain ?? My partner and myself move to Murcia region on 11th June - very excited with a bit of nervousness thrown in!!! I gave my notice in at work. Spoke to the few expats in the area who all said we won't regret it. They all said get the Internet in your property and run what is called a Druid stick??? From the Internet to get British TV which will be a godsend to me !! So in the process of this also buying a car which appears to be more stress than actually buying a property!!! We will see. Hope this helps good luck. Sheila


----------



## glamgardener

Hi all. We live in France at the moment and are considering a move to Spain as our 'forever' home. I am concerned a bit, though, as there seem to be a lot of hoops to jump through and corruption appears to be a big problem. We want to be slightly inland , 30 mins from the coast for example, as we like wildlife and a quieter life, and have seen some lovely fincas for sale. The Costa Dorada appeals, so we are coming down later this year to have a look. Can anyone reassure me that my worries are unnecessary?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

glamgardener said:


> Hi all. We live in France at the moment and are considering a move to Spain as our 'forever' home. I am concerned a bit, though, as there seem to be a lot of hoops to jump through and corruption appears to be a big problem. We want to be slightly inland , 30 mins from the coast for example, as we like wildlife and a quieter life, and have seen some lovely fincas for sale. The Costa Dorada appeals, so we are coming down later this year to have a look. Can anyone reassure me that my worries are unnecessary?


Corruption _*is*_ a big deal in politics. See post 26 on this thread to see my opinion on it.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/684297-you-couldnt-make-up-thread-3.html#post6833690
And yes, there will be people who don't want to give you a receipt for working on the car, painting the house or doing some cleaning - just like the UK.
I think there are definitely more people working off the books here, and for a variety of reasons. The submerged economy costs the governent millions or is it billions every year, but until somebody somewhere really questions why that is, then it won't change, and it certainly won't change in the current climate.
That isn't to say "the people" aren't good, honest and hardworking though, because most are!
You can Google corruption Spain and you'll find some interesting articles.

There are plenty of great places where could settle in Spain if you have enough money. EU citizens applying for residency in Spain may be required to produce evidence of sufficient financial means to support themselves (and dependants). This is usually fixed at 600€ a month, but not always. Applicants may also be asked for proof of private or public healthcare insurance. More info in the FAQ's about Spain and here https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain

You should be aware that The Costa Dorada orThe Costa Daurada is a Catalan speaking area so you will be exposed to 2 different languages although everyone in theory is bilingual.

Lastly this thread is really only to introduce yourself so if you want more replies you should open another thread, maybe one on corruption and one on the Costa Dorada/ Daurada


----------



## SimKai

*Hi everybody!*

My name is Simona and me and my family are relocating to Olvera this summer. We will be staying there for three months and then we'll see  We are from the Czech Republic and we have an almost 10 month old little boy.
I hope to find some English speaking friends, because we don't speak Spanish...yet :biggrin1:


----------



## Sailing gal

Hello Everybody.

I recently spent some time in Cartagena, and am considering moving my boat there and using it as a "semi-permanent" base to explore the Mediterranean. I am interested in any information about the area. I am also concerned about what I have read regarding the Spanish government requesting disclosure of assets outside of Spain for ex-pat residents.


----------



## glamgardener

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Lynn R

Sailing gal said:


> Hello Everybody.
> 
> I recently spent some time in Cartagena, and am considering moving my boat there and using it as a "semi-permanent" base to explore the Mediterranean. I am interested in any information about the area. I am also concerned about what I have read regarding the Spanish government requesting disclosure of assets outside of Spain for ex-pat residents.


I see you are from the USA - doesn't your Government also require (it's not a request but the law) people to declare and pay tax on all their worldwide assets, with FATCA? So Spain is no different in that respect.

It was reported a few months ago that Boris Johnson, the Mayor of London, had been obliged to pay CGT to the USA on the sale of a house in London, as he was born in the USA (but had not lived there since he was a child).


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Sailing gal said:


> Hello Everybody.
> 
> I recently spent some time in Cartagena, and am considering moving my boat there and using it as a "semi-permanent" base to explore the Mediterranean. I am interested in any information about the area. I am also concerned about what I have read regarding the Spanish government requesting disclosure of assets outside of Spain for ex-pat residents.


Hi I'm going to be living near Cartergena soon and have visited this lovely town you will not be disappointed it is lovely. Shops bars restaurants lovely port all you could need. Don't know anything about the comment you make re disclosure of assets. Hope someone else can help


----------



## Lynn R

Lynn R said:


> I see you are from the USA - doesn't your Government also require (it's not a request but the law) people to declare and pay tax on all their worldwide assets, with FATCA? So Spain is no different in that respect.
> 
> It was reported a few months ago that Boris Johnson, the Mayor of London, had been obliged to pay CGT to the USA on the sale of a house in London, as he was born in the USA (but had not lived there since he was a child).


Thought I hadn't dreamed the thing about Bojo
London Mayor Boris Johnson agrees to pay US tax bill - BBC News


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*Tax for US citizen and visa*



Sailing gal said:


> Hello Everybody.
> 
> I recently spent some time in Cartagena, and am considering moving my boat there and using it as a "semi-permanent" base to explore the Mediterranean. I am interested in any information about the area. I am also concerned about what I have read regarding the Spanish government requesting disclosure of assets outside of Spain for ex-pat residents.


This should be a separate thread really as this thread is only to introduce yourself. Other info is "buried " here, but this link may help you.
US Tax Service for Americans in Spain | US Expat Tax Help for Expatriates

Don't forget your visa!
Spain Visa and Residency Information


----------



## Tracey Claes

*Palma*

Hi,
My name is Tracey 51 and I get married to Peter 50 end of this Month.
I have been a Magician/ Children's entertainer for 15 years self employed and Pete is also self employed in the Pharmaceutical industry. 
Pete is Belgian and I am English and we live in the UK.
We love to travel for pleasure and business and live life to the full.
We are looking into moving to Palma area in the next 2-3 years and wold like to start finding out about the area. We will be looking to rent a house with some outside space and if possible use of a pool. 
We are going on a cruise on our honeymoon and one of the stops will be Palma.
If anyone could give us any advice on where to start on the renting side of things, also which areas to look/avoid that would be fantastic.
Looking forward to any replies and visiting Palma in Early July. )))


----------



## Desiato

Hi Everyone

My name is Gary and I live in Castelldefels with my Spanish wife and two boys. I'm a big fan of the original TV series The Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy and one of the characters (who doesn't say a word for reasons that will be obvious in a moment) is a guy called Hotblack Desiato. He's a super rich rock star who has been advised by his accountant that he needs to spend a year dead....for tax reasons. This has always tickled me and for that reason I'm often found hiding under the username Hotblack or Desiato 

I currently have a business in the UK that sells kitchens to builders. The retailer is a mildly expensive but well known high street name but alas, I'm not allowed to say who  (unless you are in the market and ask me nicely). :eyebrows: 

I will eventually look to do something local but not until the economy turns which could be a few more years yet so for now I have to improve my Spanish and frequent airport lounges. 

It's a bit lonely 'oop norf' so if there are any other Catalan dwellers, it would be nice to chit chat.

Thanks


----------



## RickInFlorida

Hi, I'm Rick, currently living in Gulfport, Florida (near St Petersburg and Tampa). I retired at age 55 from the US government in Washington, DC in April 2011 and moved to Florida shortly thereafter. 

After four years of enjoying retired life in Florida, lately I've been feeling the urge to realize a lifelong dream - to live in Europe. My destination would have to have a warm climate and an active social and cultural scene. I speak French well and know a little bit of Spanish. I've narrowed down the options to Barcelona, Valencia and Nice. 

I'm looking forward to using this forum so we can support each other on our adventures!
:juggle::juggle:


----------



## GeoffP2

Hi all
I'm Geoff and with my wife Gill have lived in South Africa for over thirty years but now retirement approaches are looking for a change and Spain is our favourite country to move to. 

We'll be in Spain the week after next having a look around the Alicante area where affordable property can be found with decent weather and a good life style can be had.

There looks to be plenty of hurdles to jump but fortunately we have a reasonable amount of funds to buy somewhere and maintain ourselves.

Regards
Geoff Pethick
Johannesburg


----------



## PeterW00

Hi, I have been lurking here a couple of weeks now. Better introduce ourselves here. I'm Peter and my better half is Alex. We live in Australia at present and are looking to the near future of buying or renting a apartment or something similar on the Costa de Blanco in the area ranging from Torrevieja to Calp in the north, as close to the sea as possible with a limited budget. My wife has visited this area before, but unfortunately I have not. At this stage we are only getting ideas and prices of things in this area of Spain. We hope to make a decision next year when we visit the area together and stay in a few rental apartments to get a good feel for what we want. In the mean time I will be reading what others are doing in this forum and seeking advice when needed. Hope to get good advice and to give advice in the future from the people who make up this 

Regards Peter


----------



## siobhanbennett

Hi I'm Siobhan,
Myself, My partner, Son (7) and Daughter (2) plan to move to Camposol, Murcia in September this year, On here to find advice and support with the big move, have lots of questions so will be posting a lot I'm sure


----------



## Janemd

xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hi
I am Jane, English, living in Turkey but thinking of moving to Spain.

Would like to live somewhere without humidity and where I can go walking.

Any ideas?

Jane


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Janemd said:


> Hi
> I am Jane, English, living in Turkey but thinking of moving to Spain.
> 
> Would like to live somewhere without humidity and where I can go walking.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Jane


La comunidad de Madrid
As dry as a bone and wonderful walking area.
However, this is just an introduction thread so open up a new thread with _where to live without humidy, but with walking _as the title and you'll get more answers


----------



## atomheartmother

Hello everyone! My name is Glauber, I'm from Brazil.

I have lived in Salamanca as a university exchange student in 2010/2011 and have completely fallen in love with the city.

Now I run a company in Brazil and plan to save a lot of money to retire early (before I reach my 40s - I'm 26 now) and live in the outskirts of Salamanca, preferably close to the Tormes river.

I am really looking forward to participate in this forum as I want to know people who are doing/have done something similar to that and share experiences.


Best regards to all!

EDIT: I live with my fiancée, Dominique. She is 29 and shares my dream of living in Europe.


----------



## laoshineil

Hello,

My Name is Neil (laoshineil means Teacher Neil in Chinese) and I'll be moving to Spain in September. I was looking for jobs over Europe and was offered one in Puerto Real near Cadiz, so I'll be looking on this forum a lot over the next month or two (and beyond when I'm actually there) as I get everything sorted out.

Currently I teach English in China, and have a Chinese wife and we have a (nearly) 2 year old daughter (she turns 2 a month before we fly lane: , bad timing - extra costs....).

Also, I'm originally from Aberdeen in Scotland.


----------



## Julia50

*HI everyone*

My name is Julia, I am 50 years old and a qualified social worker. Very disillusioned with English way of life and just looking into moving to Spain. We are a family of 4 adults and a baby, 2 doggies and 3 cats. We are thinking of Mijas as we know the area and would really appreciate some advice and tips. Thank you very muchlane:lane:lane: Julia:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Julia50

jojo said:


> We came to Spain beginning of 2008 with plans of my husband bringing his successful audio/visual, multimedia installation company with us and running a "sister" here. We were going to sell the UK house and buy in Spain, but my older daughters liked the idea of renting it from us, so we decided to rent here in Spain - and that was sooooo lucky, cos soon after we moved here the credit crunch happened. Due to that, my husband felt it wasnt a good time to start a business in spain, nor was it a good time to buy property here, the exchange rate suddenly went down and things became a struggle. So Husband commutes and the children and I live here in Spain. Things are easier here now and I have finally found work, so we're really happy and settled, but we've had some turbulent times here, one way and another - most quite well documented on here LOL!!!!! We are finally getting used to my husband having to commute, altho sadly, we cant say that we will be able to stay here forever!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jojo, are you still around on here. You sound like somebody I could ask for advice? Would love to chat.
Julia50


----------



## RickInFlorida

Welcome AtomHeartMother! Any fan of Pink Floyd is a friend of mine!


----------



## kosiak04

Hello people, NEED HELP , I and my Wife live in Valencia and there are plenty of cockroaches on the center of the city streets just running behind ur legs and in our apartment, please suggest do you have same problem in your city of living in Spain? and in which cities do you live, where to move on, because my wife cant stand cockroaches.


----------



## baldilocks

kosiak04 said:


> Hello people, NEED HELP , I and my Wife live in Valencia and there are plenty of cockroaches on the center of the city streets just running behind ur legs and in our apartment, please suggest do you have same problem in your city of living in Spain? and in which cities do you live, where to move on, because my wife cant stand cockroaches.


No we don't have cockroaches - we have ants. There is (or was) a company in Valencia that makes stuff for dealing with cockroaches - Vijusa - they may have a retail outlet.


----------



## kosiak04

baldilocks said:


> No we don't have cockroaches - we have ants. There is (or was) a company in Valencia that makes stuff for dealing with cockroaches - Vijusa - they may have a retail outlet.


thank you for your answer. Im rating apartment thinking to buy one, but now searching for other cities.


----------



## baldilocks

Vijusa's place is at : 
Pol. Ind. Cheste, Vial 4 · 46380 Cheste (VALENCIA - ESPAÑA)Tel.: +34 962 511 414 · Fax: +34 962 512 707

The product, I think you might want is Xerona Tex:

Vijusa - Portada > Insecticidas

Please note I am no expert on the matter, I only translated the safety data sheets for their products into English many years ago (about 20 years ago). You might be able to get a sample from them and that might be enough to deal with the problem.


----------



## kosiak04

baldilocks , Thanks a lot I will try this one.


----------



## Shambala de Aragon

*Finally gone nuts!*

:confused2:
Hi everyone,
My names Deedee. I was born in England, but have been living in Australia for most of my life. Last year I spent most of my time in Europe learning how difficult it is to survive and make a buck in this world. It seems every where you go it's damn expensive these days. Although, I found a lower cost of living in Spain. It has a lovely atmosphere and is an interesting place to be. Enjoyed the friendliness and laid back lifestyle. I liked it so much that I purchased an almond farm last year near Fabara. Yep I've finally gone nuts! And no I don't know much about almonds. Just wondering if there's anyone else with an almond farm whose willing to give out some advice? The trees produce 2000kg's of almonds. I'm wondering if there's anyone willing to become my salesperson...a grasp of Spanish would be an advantage. I was also wondering if there's a barter system in place in our area among ex-pats? Looking forward to linking up with others.
Thanks a million


----------



## baldilocks

Shambala de Aragon said:


> :confused2:
> Hi everyone,
> My names Deedee. I was born in England, but have been living in Australia for most of my life. Last year I spent most of my time in Europe learning how difficult it is to survive and make a buck in this world. It seems every where you go it's damn expensive these days. Although, I found a lower cost of living in Spain. It has a lovely atmosphere and is an interesting place to be. Enjoyed the friendliness and laid back lifestyle. I liked it so much that I purchased an almond farm last year near Fabara. Yep I've finally gone nuts! And no I don't know much about almonds. Just wondering if there's anyone else with an almond farm whose willing to give out some advice? The trees produce 2000kg's of almonds. I'm wondering if there's anyone willing to become my salesperson...a grasp of Spanish would be an advantage. I was also wondering if there's a barter system in place in our area among ex-pats? Looking forward to linking up with others.
> Thanks a million


In many cases, there is a village co-operative the handles all those things (shelling machinery is expensive!). In our village we have co-operatives for almonds, olives, cherries, etc. and they handle all that stuff. All this week a huge artic has left laden with boxes of cherries of the Lamper variety, en-route to Ferrero in Italy who use them for the "Ma cherie" chocolates.


----------



## Tala Orchard

*Retirement*

The last of our 6 children has left home and we are now free to think about ourselves again. So we are selling our small farm and all its associated 'live and deadstock' because we are hoping to move to Spain as we have fallen in love with Andalucia!

This is the year that we start a new life together - just the two of us! Yippee!


----------



## jojo

Tala Orchard said:


> The last of our 6 children has left home and we are now free to think about ourselves again. So we are selling our small farm and all its associated 'live and deadstock' because we are hoping to move to Spain as we have fallen in love with Andalucia!
> 
> This is the year that we start a new life together - just the two of us! Yippee!


Sounds good. Have a look around the forum to get any info you may need and feel free to ask any questions.

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tala Orchard said:


> The last of our 6 children has left home and we are now free to think about ourselves again. So we are selling our small farm and all its associated 'live and deadstock' because we are hoping to move to Spain as we have fallen in love with Andalucia!
> 
> This is the year that we start a new life together - just the two of us! Yippee!


Yep, sounds like you're ready for some fun.
I don't know whether you chose your forum name delibrately or not, but tala = felling, the cutting down of...


----------



## simonanomaly

*Newby!!*

Hi everybody
Just moved into a villa in Catral after being in Almaradi for 6 weeks. Really would love to hear from anybody who lives in Catral or nearby. Please do take the time to say 'hi'. Cheers Si


----------



## ziggys

*hola everyone*

Hi
Currently living in the Canary Islands but looking to relocate to the Mainland by the end of this year. Love The Canaries but feel we now want to slow the pace down & get a bit more "rural". We have been looking around Vera, Albox & surrounding towns/villages etc. for rental propertid. Any help &/or advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## jojo

ziggys said:


> Hi
> Currently living in the Canary Islands but looking to relocate to the Mainland by the end of this year. Love The Canaries but feel we now want to slow the pace down & get a bit more "rural". We have been looking around Vera, Albox & surrounding towns/villages etc. for rental propertid. Any help &/or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum. Have a good look around and see whats been said and pick up some answers - but feel free to ask anything else wont you. By the way, theres another poster wanting to do similar here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...90074-moving-fromtenerife-mainland-spain.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Sheilawaterson

If it's a slow pace of life your looking for look at Aguilas a small spanish coastal town with a lovely fishing port. We've just relocated from UK and fully recommend life here. Good luck


----------



## GeJayGe

*Estepona?*

Looks like we are settling in the area of Estepona hopefully round Sept/Oct! Wondered if anyone has any tips for us. We have seen a couple of appartments, but would be happy to rent if necessary. Geo/Lee


----------



## Pesky Wesky

GeJayGe said:


> Looks like we are settling in the area of Estepona hopefully round Sept/Oct! Wondered if anyone has any tips for us. We have seen a couple of appartments, but would be happy to rent if necessary. Geo/Lee


Hi there,
Rather than us offering random tips you'd be better off opening a thread to a specific question on the main Spain page. You can also "empaparse" =soak/ drench yourself in the FAQ's and do a search for Estepona, Spanish classes, dogs....
Enjoy asking and reading


----------



## Winmode

Hello everyone! My name is Morgan.
I've been lurking around for a little while and have learned a lot already.
I have US and EU citizenship. My grandfather was born in Ireland and I received citizenship through descent. Last year I moved to Dublin from Birmingham, Alabama. 
Huge difference in climate! I can't take the weather. I visited Spain and fell in love with Barcelona. Now I'm planning to move there. 
I have so many questions!
I look forward to picking your brains.


----------



## adamski2357

Hello everyone !! Adam and Dawn here - currently in process of buying a small casita in 1 acre of land near to Albaida in Valencia province.... planning to pop back and forth and renovate it over next couple of years and make move to live there full time as soon as possible (before Xmas 2017 we hope) - we intend to abandon our old UK cars and sadly Dawn's Ifor Williams trailer and buy replacement vehicles in Spain - we need to ensure that we can get an OCA licence for Dawn's one horse to come live with us - working through the interesting "licence for everything" issue of Spain will be fun but we have time !


----------



## jojo

Welcome to the forum! Sounds exciting!! Have a good look around the forum to gather any information you may need and any questions just ask - there's always someone around who can help

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pamoolaaa

Hi people!

My name is Pam and I have just got a job as a nurse warden! I am sooooooo excited but nervous and overwhelmed. My partner, 17 year old son and my Labrador are planning on moving to Spain in September. I have a trial to attend in two weeks at interpares cerrado calderon malaga and if all goes as planned then two months later we will arrive!?! Just starting the process so we are hoping that we can get some advice as where the best place to live would be? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## amespana

It really depends on several factors,where you are going to be working,will you have a car,shifts etc.


----------



## sheezalady

Hello, Im Ann from Lancs in England & Im a retired disabled pensioner looking to find long term 2 bed accomadation in Spain that accepts DHSS payments for the rent. My grandson will be coming with me as my carer, hence needing 2 bed.. I need to know the best place to move to as Id love to be near ex pats & shops & the beach, so any advice given will be really appreciated, thanks ever so much for listening & speak soon hopefully Ann


----------



## Rogstar

Hi,
Roger here! From London, planning the big move and hoping to be in Spain early next year.

The plan (Early retirement) is to rent for the first year (or two) in various locations and when I find the spot, buy some land and build.

I'm toying with the idea of a Modular home, possibly container based.

This should be faster and cheaper.

Has anyone done this??

Am I mad? (Stop laughing at the back!!)

All comments welcome... Keep it clean!

Rog


----------



## missjonespdx

*wild women moving to Seville!*

Hello Everyone....
My name is Erica and we( my partner Belinda and I) will be moving to Seville beginning October. We are looking to meet new friends that we have something in common with ....Currently we are in Portland Oregon USA and we enjoy camping,kayaking art( stage,film,sculpture,paint,architecture) we drink a little but not crazily. We do not smoke, and do not like the smells of cigs. We are in our early 50's our kids are grown. I am from the UK Belinda is from New York. We have been together for about 3 years and are committed to each other.We like kind and decent people, straight,gay color,religion etc does not matter to us , what matters to us is that you are decent and kind. Kindness. We are looking to meet like minded folks in Seville who are good humans. We have a wee cat called Mordecai who is rambunctious and keeps us amused. He is so loved. We enjoy most things and really just want to meet decent people. 
I am looking for work in the Seville area. I can clean toilets, do dishes and have many skills from being a seafarer to driving trucks up to 105,000lbs with 3 trailers and hazmat, been a flower bulb and tree farmer, worked in a motorbike shop, a florist, been a gravedigger, was a gardener on an estate, ran a biz, been a parent.I am open to anything from teaching English to working in a pub, to changing tyres to painting your flat, to doing dishes.. I can speak read and write English very well.Moving to Seville because we want to experience more of life while we still can....will you be our new friends and join us?. Please contact via message and see you all soon!


----------



## jojo

missjonespdx said:


> Hello Everyone....
> My name is Erica and we( my partner Belinda and I) will be moving to Seville beginning October. We are looking to meet new friends that we have something in common with ....Currently we are in Portland Oregon USA and we enjoy camping,kayaking art( stage,film,sculpture,paint,architecture) we drink a little but not crazily. We do not smoke, and do not like the smells of cigs. We are in our early 50's our kids are grown. I am from the UK Belinda is from New York. We have been together for about 3 years and are committed to each other.We like kind and decent people, straight,gay color,religion etc does not matter to us , what matters to us is that you are decent and kind. Kindness. We are looking to meet like minded folks in Seville who are good humans. We have a wee cat called Mordecai who is rambunctious and keeps us amused. He is so loved. We enjoy most things and really just want to meet decent people.
> I am looking for work in the Seville area. I can clean toilets, do dishes and have many skills from being a seafarer to driving trucks up to 105,000lbs with 3 trailers and hazmat, been a flower bulb and tree farmer, worked in a motorbike shop, a florist, been a gravedigger, was a gardener on an estate, ran a biz, been a parent.I am open to anything from teaching English to working in a pub, to changing tyres to painting your flat, to doing dishes.. I can speak read and write English very well.Moving to Seville because we want to experience more of life while we still can....will you be our new friends and join us?. Please contact via message and see you all soon!



Welcome to the forum. Work will be a problem as there is mass unemployment in Spain. Also does your partner need a visa of some sort?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## kimbo86

hi my name is kim, i'm 29 years old.im hoping to move to almeria albox (spain) with my husband & two young children.aged 4 years - 4 months.my parents currently live there too.i was wondering is there any community groups to meet up & make friends over there.kind regards kim


----------



## Metalpetal

Hi- we're hoping to find a holiday home in the Costa Calida and I've been lurking here for a while as I gather together lots of important info. Thanks for such a great site - it's been so helpful as we carry out research in these early stages. We're heading over in early September to look at some apartments and, all going well, we'll find The Place! I thought it worth officially registering here as I'm sure once things get real I'll have lots of questions! 

Pamela


----------



## baldilocks

Metalpetal said:


> Hi- we're hoping to find a holiday home in the Costa Calida and I've been lurking here for a while as I gather together lots of important info. Thanks for such a great site - it's been so helpful as we carry out research in these early stages. We're heading over in early September to look at some apartments and, all going well, we'll find The Place! I thought it worth officially registering here as I'm sure once things get real I'll have lots of questions!
> 
> Pamela


and, hopefully, you will have experiences and knowledge to contribute. I and many others actually live here so we don't necessarily see the side that holiday-homers see nor encounter any of their problems


----------



## flanny55

*Spain*

Hi hoping to move to Spain later this year ! Interested in moving to Mollina area Funte de Piedra anyone any info on the area or properties please message me .


----------



## sheezalady

Hi all, Im just wondering which is the best place to retire to pls, Id like to be near ex pats, shops and the beach & looking to rent long term, a 2 bed property.. Im presently renting a beautiful 2 bed bungalow in the UK, but need the sun for my aching bones desperately..
I was hoping that there was someone who emailed views of property for rent but so far have only found 1 but that's for fourta ventura (pls excuse the spelling ) but doubt very much whether that's where my forever home is.. Im a pensioner, young at heart, so would like to be around similar ppl, my 21 yr old grandson will be coming with me as my carer until my daughter can sort out her life and come over to joing me, but they will both need jobs, so need to know how the job front is for them both..
Many thanks for reading.. Ann from Blackburn / Accrington Lancs


----------



## baldilocks

sheezalady said:


> Hi all, Im just wondering which is the best place to retire to pls, Id like to be near ex pats, shops and the beach & looking to rent long term, a 2 bed property.. Im presently renting a beautiful 2 bed bungalow in the UK, but need the sun for my aching bones desperately..
> I was hoping that there was someone who emailed views of property for rent but so far have only found 1 but that's for fourta ventura (pls excuse the spelling ) but doubt very much whether that's where my forever home is.. Im a pensioner, young at heart, so would like to be around similar ppl, my 21 yr old grandson will be coming with me as my carer until my daughter can sort out her life and come over to joing me, but they will both need jobs, so need to know how the job front is for them both..
> Many thanks for reading.. Ann from Blackburn / Accrington Lancs


Sorry to disappoint you but there is only one word to describe the jobs front and that is "Bad" and even worse if a person does not speak Spanish almost fluently. There may be a few jobs going in expat bars but they are only short term and probably on the black (i.e. no contract and with no contract there is no contributing to the social security scheme so no access to the state health service which means having private health insurance). What jobs there might be, doing menial work, are desperately sought after by Spain's 20+% unemployed and at least double that rate for the 25 and under group.


----------



## sheezalady

Thanks ever so much baldilocks for your advice, I did get told that women didn't have any problems getting work, so Im very glad I asked, esp as none of us speak any Spanish YET !!
Is it the same all over Spain ? If so, were going to have to have a rethink.. Id love to retire there, but need a companion to be with me cos of my menieres & help with my crippling sciatica cos I cant walk far and that's on good days, so ill be bringing my wheelchair & zimmer frame with me, hence needing help.., so hilly places are a no no for me
To look at me, you wouldn't think there was anything wrong with me though, so physicaly I look intact lol, so hilly places are a no no for me.. Shame I couldn't afford to just stay in a decent hotel, but my budget will be tight as ill be surviving off my pension.. Regards Ann


----------



## tobesa

*Firsi there,*

Hi there; my wife and I are about to embark on the business of moving to Spain...probably the Costa Blanca around Moraira. We plan a viewing trip in late September and stay for 5 or 6 weeks to suss out the area and the Healthcare system.

The thing is, my wife has wet AMD (I won't explain it) which requires regular scans of her eyes and injections into her eyeballs. We have to find out if the treatment would be free to residents in Spain (we are UK pensioners). ~If it is only available privately then we cannot move - it's too expensive. Any experience would be good!


----------



## baldilocks

tobesa said:


> Hi there; my wife and I are about to embark on the business of moving to Spain...probably the Costa Blanca around Moraira. We plan a viewing trip in late September and stay for 5 or 6 weeks to suss out the area and the Healthcare system.
> 
> The thing is, my wife has wet AMD (I won't explain it) which requires regular scans of her eyes and injections into her eyeballs. We have to find out if the treatment would be free to residents in Spain (we are UK pensioners). ~If it is only available privately then we cannot move - it's too expensive. Any experience would be good!


I have found that the ophthalmology care in the Spanish health service to be generally good. They have some of the same problems as those in UK, for example, it is taking the ophthalmologists in both countries a long while to realise that they are causing serious damage to the eyes of some people who are allergic to benzalkonium chloride used as a preservative in many eyedrops, but I am getting there. One ophthalmologist told me that my loss of sight was due to the scarring of my corneas (caused by their eyedrops!!) and there was nothing that could be done about that, so I set out to prove that there *was* something that could be done and did it myself giving me an improvement of from 6/30 without my solution to 6/7.5 with.


----------



## tobesa

Thank you Baldilocks.....very useful. Is there any way I can ask your opthalmologist about treatment for my wife's AMD, in Spain?


----------



## Guest

Hello all!

I've been lurking these forums for a while now and decided to make the plunge!

My name is Nigel, also know as Pau or Pablo 

I'm 33 years of age and only recently left the UK for Spain (essentially an expatiate now), of course being married to a Catalan lady for the last 10 years makes the transition 100% times easier.

We both have strong knowledge about the Spanish/Catalan bureaucracy with buying houses/cars/business/padron etc

If you need any help with translation/help/getting around/advise please do not hesitate to contact me via PM or email etc.


----------



## baldilocks

nigelk said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been lurking these forums for a while now and decided to make the plunge!
> 
> My name is Nigel, also know as Pau or Pablo
> 
> I'm 33 years of age and only recently left the UK for Spain (essentially an expatiate now), of course being married to a Catalan lady for the last 10 years makes the transition 100% times easier.
> 
> We both have strong knowledge about the Spanish/Catalan bureaucracy with buying houses/cars/business/padron etc
> 
> If you need any help with translation/help/getting around/advise please do not hesitate to contact me via PM or email etc.


Hola y bienvenido. You will need to clock up a few more postings on the forum (five or more) to be accessible and for you to have access to the PM system.


----------



## Elyles

*Americans*

My name is Ed and my wife and I began to plan early retirement in Spain over five years ago. On one of our investigating trips we discovered the town of Jaca, in the Pyrenees. We retired and moved here three years ago. It has proven to be lots more than we dreamed about. We love traveling in and out of country and try to avoid trips to the U.S. Although healthcare and insurance (Manila increpa sing costos). Were is subes to startcatvthecUniversidad, this year we are buying onto Seguridad Social. I will probable diez here someday but until then I will travel.


----------



## xabiaxica

nigelk said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been lurking these forums for a while now and decided to make the plunge!
> 
> My name is Nigel, also know as Pau or Pablo
> 
> I'm 33 years of age and only recently left the UK for Spain (essentially an expatiate now), of course being married to a Catalan lady for the last 10 years makes the transition 100% times easier.
> 
> We both have strong knowledge about the Spanish/Catalan bureaucracy with buying houses/cars/business/padron etc
> 
> If you need any help with translation/help/getting around/advise please do not hesitate to contact me via PM or email etc.


:welcome:

good of you to offer to help & advise

I'm sure if you look through the threads you'll find plenty of discussions to which you could contribute - that's what the forum is all about


----------



## baldilocks

Elyles said:


> My name is Ed and my wife and I began to plan early retirement in Spain over five years ago. On one of our investigating trips we discovered the town of Jaca, in the Pyrenees. We retired and moved here three years ago. It has proven to be lots more than we dreamed about. We love traveling in and out of country and try to avoid trips to the U.S. Although healthcare and insurance (Manila increpa sing costos). Were is subes to startcatvthecUniversidad, this year we are buying onto Seguridad Social. I will probable diez here someday but until then I will travel.


It is surprising what you can discover when you have the time. We moved here seven years ago (in November) and I realised that I knew so little about the history of Spain and the Iberian peninsula in general, so I started reading up on everything from the pre-Ibericos' days right through to the Civil war and the present time avoiding where possible the fictional tales of the likes of Hemingway, Laurie Lee, et al.

It was all very interesting and one can identify how come, over the centuries, the Spanish population has been held to ransom by the rich landowners and the Church (who, together, also instigated the Civil War), even to the point that the Monarchy had to declare bankruptcy several times in the past.

I should add that my m-i-l is a Texan but because she never worked in the US, gets no pensions whatsoever.


----------



## Cliffdale

Hi folks

I would like to say hello to you and introduce myself!

You probably realised I'm called cliff! 

I stumbled across this forum as I'm looking to buy somewhere in the sun! I'm just a bit fed up with the British unpredictable weather.

We own a boat and go sailing a lot but this year we have not used the boat much due to the weather. The boat has just gone up for sale to fund an apartment somewhere.

I have taken early retirement so am free most of the time. My spare time is mainly taken up with learning Spanish. I have set a target to be able to have a basic conversation with in a year. I understand many words and phrases, forgotten more than I remember! I have great difficulty understanding native speakers. The conversation is too fast for me and the Spanish words seem to blend into each other and go over my head.

You may have read my Canaries or Med Spain thread. For me, Canaries for the weather or Med Spain because of the transport links to many cities. 

I use Kyero and Think Spain a lot. A Place in the Sun has good links to properties. Are there anymore estate agents I should be looking at?

If you are interested, here is what I am looking for, ( its a copy and paste of information stent to estate agents).

I am looking for an apartment / flat / bungalow holiday home. Maximum price is 100 000 euro.

The type of property should fit the following requirements,

Walking distance to a beach, restaurants, café’s , bars and shops.
Small garden / sitting out side area
Sun terrace
Communal pool
2 bedrooms
Not high rise apartments
Sunny aspect, (south facing terrace or garden)
Lovely beautiful area!!!

Good connections to airport and flights to Bristol or Exeter.

Particularly Med Spain, do you have any suggestions for places I should visit? 

Cliff


----------



## TribalAnna

*Living in Mallorca*

Hello, My name is Anna. I am buying a business in Peguera in Mallorca and moving to the island in December with my husband and friend. We will hopefully be renting a flat in Andtratx. Im going back out there in Sept to check out a lovely apartment and speak to the landlady. I am a professional Tribal belly dance teacher/performer here in the UK and also perform with fire at festivals. I cant wait to make the move to mallorca, although very nervous as im leaving lots of friends and not having anyone to bellydance with as this is a passion of mine. I speak a little basic Spanish so am hoping i will be able to teach and perform in mallorca.

We are currently getting our house ready to sell in the UK, fingers crossed it is sold by December when it comes to time to move! I am thinking of buying a left hand car (+trailer) and driving, via Eurotunnel, to Barcelona then getting a ferry to Palma Mallorca when i move. Im hoping to get advice, and make friends from being on this forum. Is anyone out there living in the Peguera/Andratx/Calvia area of Mallorca?


----------



## Guest

baldilocks said:


> Hola y bienvenido. You will need to clock up a few more postings on the forum (five or more) to be accessible and for you to have access to the PM system.


Hola! Thanks for the welcome greeting 

Sure thing


----------



## Guest

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> good of you to offer to help & advise
> 
> I'm sure if you look through the threads you'll find plenty of discussions to which you could contribute - that's what the forum is all about


You're welcome.

I really hate when I find my fellow countrymen/women stuck in a unfamiliar surroundings and a strange new language!


----------



## Odine Phung

Hello everyone
My name is Odine . I'm Vietnamese and i'm 19 years old. I am a student and soon will be off to Spain study abroad at UCAM university in February . I will be living in Murcia . I know i'm not really an expatriate but I'd be really appreciate if you guys give me some advice on living in Spain(people to people you know). I'm really nervous about going abroad because i've never been to any country besides mine. Any help would be highly recommended.
Also i don't know any Spanish. Do i need to learn a few before i move to Spain because i will eventually have to take a whole year to study Spanish at my university.? I don't have any friend there and i am not sure if there will be any Vietnamese at my region so i'm really interested in making friends beforehand 
That's all. Thank you so much for reading this


----------



## baldilocks

Odine Phung said:


> Hello everyone
> My name is Odine . I'm Vietnamese and i'm 19 years old. I am a student and soon will be off to Spain study abroad at UCAM university in February . I will be living in Murcia . I know i'm not really an expatriate but I'd be really appreciate if you guys give me some advice on living in Spain(people to people you know). I'm really nervous about going abroad because i've never been to any country besides mine. Any help would be highly recommended.
> Also i don't know any Spanish. Do i need to learn a few before i move to Spain because i will eventually have to take a whole year to study Spanish at my university.? I don't have any friend there and i am not sure if there will be any Vietnamese at my region so i'm really interested in making friends beforehand
> That's all. Thank you so much for reading this


You will find many who are in a similar position, but not necessarily from Vietnam. If you can manage to learn some Spanish beforehand, you will be off to a head start but make sure that you learn from somebody who doesn't have a strong accent otherwise all your Spanish pronunciation will be wrong and it will take you ages to correct it. If you choose to learn from a person from say the Americas, be aware that the vocabulary, grammar and word usage differ in a number of respects although you will probably manage to make yourself understood, you may get some funny looks, for example, in South America you will find the word "carro" is used for a 'car' (auto - US), whereas in Spain they use "coche" ("un carro" is used for a 'cart' or "un carrito" - a 'small car' is used for a 'shopping/supermarket trolley' (cart - US). In countries like Colombia, for example, the language is more formal and the "usted/es" forms are used much more than the "tu/vosotros" if people are not familiar with each other and it also varies with the ages differences - unless you were also old you would never use the familiar forms to an older person, even then, many older people would still use the formal. For example, I am 74 and there is a lady of 89 just along the road who always addresses me in the formal (usted) form, although she has known me for 6½ years.


----------



## jdc43

*possible decamp to Benidorm*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


I am fit, healthy, 71 year old man. I enjoy cycling, swimming and walking. I have become unhappy with my lot and am proposing to split up soon from my wife of 43 years.
My 'plan' is to buy a 2nd hand van, fill it with what I need and drive myself to Benidorm. I would want to buy something there and at present, for price, my choice would be a caravan/chalet at the Villamar site, (for say 12,000 euros), which seems to be pretty close to town, and try to settle down. 
This would be my third visit to Benidorm, plus I worked and lived in La Linea adjacent to Giberaltar for 6 months, so I think that I could settle in quite well in Spain, especially with Benidorm being so 'British' in its outlook.
My financial status would be I would be lucky enough to be able to bring a 6 figure sum with me, and have my government pension and 4 small pensions, (worth only about £2000 pa), to live on.
My 'plan' was to put all my cash in the Santander Bank in the UK, which is Spanish owned, and have my pensions paid into this account as well, eventually transferring it all to the Benidorm branch. 
I know nothing about health care and would require guidance from hopefully yourselves.
Your help and advice will be greatly appriciated.
Sounds simple but my worry is that it is not as easy as that. I am making no moves until I know that everything would work out okay.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi myself and my partner moved to Spain from England 6 weeks ago to the Murcia region Aguilas this part of Spain is very spanish and I have limited knowledge of the language. I try use my spanish and I am corrected by the spaniards which is a great help. So I would recommend you try to learn some. Trying to acclimatise to the heat is proving difficult but so far so good. We have no regrets and thoroughly recommend it. Hope this helps


----------



## baldilocks

jdc43 said:


> I am fit, healthy, 71 year old man. I enjoy cycling, swimming and walking. I have become unhappy with my lot and am proposing to split up soon from my wife of 43 years.
> My 'plan' is to buy a 2nd hand van, fill it with what I need and drive myself to Benidorm. I would want to buy something there and at present, for price, my choice would be a caravan/chalet at the Villamar site, (for say 12,000 euros), which seems to be pretty close to town, and try to settle down.
> This would be my third visit to Benidorm, plus I worked and lived in La Linea adjacent to Giberaltar for 6 months, so I think that I could settle in quite well in Spain, especially with Benidorm being so 'British' in its outlook.
> My financial status would be I would be lucky enough to be able to bring a 6 figure sum with me, and have my government pension and 4 small pensions, (worth only about £2000 pa), to live on.
> My 'plan' was to put all my cash in the Santander Bank in the UK, which is Spanish owned, and have my pensions paid into this account as well, eventually transferring it all to the Benidorm branch.
> I know nothing about health care and would require guidance from hopefully yourselves.
> Your help and advice will be greatly appriciated.
> Sounds simple but my worry is that it is not as easy as that. I am making no moves until I know that everything would work out okay.


Assuming you are an OAP on a UK state pension - that would be enough to enable you to pass the financial residency test (at least 600€ per month going into a Spanish bank account) plus you can ask DWP in Newcastle for a S1 form that will (when registered with the Spanish system) entitle you to health-care on the Spanish National health system. DWP will also pay your OAP direct to a Spanish account at no charge and with very good rates of exchange.

A word about Santander - it is a popular misconception that the one in UK and that in Spain are the same - they are NOT. Similarly any branch of a UK bank (e.g. Barclays, Lloyds) you find in Spain only has tenuous links with the institutions of the same name in UK.

With regard to the van- forget it and go with a MPV/estate car. The van, you will not be able to matriculate onto Spanish plates (unless it is LHD) so will have little or no resale value unless you can find a Brit who is going back to UK. With an MPV or Estate, you stand a better chance of changing to Spanish plates (required within 180 days or less). A better bet entirely is to use one of the "Man and van" services to bring your stuff. Hop on a plane and fly here. Go to a main dealer/agent for the vehicle you want and buy one here - beware of backstreet dealers (Arthur Daley has branches here as well!). That way you don't have to have a huge vehicle that you won't need once you are here (costs in fuel! and vehicle tax!) and can get after-sales service if you should happen to need it. It is a good idea once you find the area you want, to see what is the most common vehicle around there because the chances are that is the best vehicle for that locality. Around here is is the small MPV also called _monovolumen_, here (vans with windows) such as the Citroen Berlingo/Peugeot Partner/ Renault Kangoo/ VW Caddy/ Opel Combi and in white (to reflect the sun/heat during the summer) with aircon (essential on a day like today which although cooler, is clocking up 36°C [97°F] in the shade). We have a Partner.

To get an idea of s/h vehicle prices which are higher here that in the UK, but with much less, if any salt, on the roads, last much longer go to AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados it carries ads for vehicles from dealers and private. 

With regard to your split make sure you have all your loose ends tied up before making any property purchase to avoid claims.


----------



## tobesa

*rEPLY TO XABIACHICA*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Well, I am 70 and my wife is 66; we sold our company in the UK 6 years ago. As our 42 year old daughter had twins two years ago we decided to move closer to her so we could be "emergency cover". However, my wife has subsequently developed health issues, one of which is cervical spondylitis with a trapped nerve causing terrible pain. The only respite she has had was in Spain, in June,......so now we are planning to come out to Spain in November and stay for 4 months. We said, a) if we prefer the life, or if, b) her pain is decreased even in Winter..then we are moving to Spain. 

In terms of lifestyle, I am a guitar player and singer/songwriter and my wife sings sometimes.... with a lovely voice; she also runs a local reading group. We have a dog - who will be coming to Spain, and I love walking her twice a day (it's how I get my exercise.

We have enough money not to worry about work or extra cash but I'm not sure about the Spanish tax rules. We plan to keep a holiday home in UK (I mean a big static caravan on a site) to facilitate visits. But there might be tax implications - and we hope to have an investment or two, as well. Would the Hacienda tax them, too?

Anyway....that is us!


----------



## pymm

Hi, I'm pymm. 
I'm looking at moving to Aragon, the mountains of Matarranya, this autumn. I am hoping to find a long let for the winter at least, while I look around and find a finca to buy. I am moving with my new husband, two teenage children and three cats. We are going to run a two way hunting (shooting) agency in the mountains where we take Spanish people hunting in England and English people hunting in Spain. Renovating a finca is a daunting task, as is learning a new language and I hope to meet people on here who might have advice for me or even live in the areas I am looking at.


----------



## Mardibum1983

Hi , a month or so ago somebody sent me a link for an info leaflet with lots of info for things relating to kids in Benalmadena ie where to get bday cakes, parks, holiday clubs and I can't find it . Can anyone help


----------



## tonymar

tobesa said:


> Well, I am 70 and my wife is 66; we sold our company in the UK 6 years ago. As our 42 year old daughter had twins two years ago we decided to move closer to her so we could be "emergency cover". However, my wife has subsequently developed health issues, one of which is cervical spondylitis with a trapped nerve causing terrible pain. The only respite she has had was in Spain, in June,......so now we are planning to come out to Spain in November and stay for 4 months. We said, a) if we prefer the life, or if, b) her pain is decreased even in Winter..then we are moving to Spain.
> 
> In terms of lifestyle, I am a guitar player and singer/songwriter and my wife sings sometimes.... with a lovely voice; she also runs a local reading group. We have a dog - who will be coming to Spain, and I love walking her twice a day (it's how I get my exercise.
> 
> We have enough money not to worry about work or extra cash but I'm not sure about the Spanish tax rules. We plan to keep a holiday home in UK (I mean a big static caravan on a site) to facilitate visits. But there might be tax implications - and we hope to have an investment or two, as well. Would the Hacienda tax them, too?
> 
> Anyway....that is us!



Welcome , sounds like a plan 

Hope it goes well for you !!!

Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## MrsMiralles1

Hi I have just moved to Salamanca to be with my Fiance. Finding the whole thing a bit sureal at the moment. If anyone from Salamanca or near to wants to get in touch please do


----------



## ch1ckpea

*Moving to Malaga soon*

Hi All

My husband has been offered permanent employment in Malaga and we have decided to take the plunge and start afresh, somewhere that can offer us a good quality of life. As I write this, Spain is experiencing a series of heatwaves so no doubt the weather will take some getting used to coming from the UK ! You've heard it all before no doubt, so I'll get to posting 

Look forward to chatting on the forum


----------



## jojo

Welcome. The first thing to do is have a good look thru the threads - we do get side tracked a bit, but thats all part of the camaraderie on here. Then ask any questions you can think of

Jo xxxx


----------



## Gila River

*New to Spain*

I go by John or, to be cute, Gila River, which is the name of my favorite area in New Mexico. We are nearing retirement and are seriously considering southern Spain for our new home. I have lived 4 years in Central & South America and my wife and I have travelled all over Mexico and Guatemala. Love Hispanic culture ... and then discovered Spain (1492 in reverse) last year. Wow, what a great experience! We are returning this Fall for a few weeks and are planning a lengthy vacation in different cities in Spain each year until the final transplant (roots, not liver). So far, I could choose almost any town we've visited and be in jamon serrano heaven.


----------



## Soni13

Hello everyone i am indian girl and i want to visit spain on visitor visa but i dont have anyone in spain to sponser me pleAse anyone can advise me which document i need to apply visitor visa from india thAnks please


----------



## LDN2ESP

*Hello again ...*

Like many of us? I use numerous email addresses to communicate with different 'avenues' online. Like many of us ... I often forget those blooming email addresses and flaming passwords! And have no option but to rejoin forums of interest.

I am back on here, formerly known as Expatliving now LDN2ESP. 

Still searching after visiting in January, the decline of the Euro put the home purchase on the back burner (nearly got my fingers burnt!).

Anyway, it's nice to start searching again.

Cheers


----------



## MrsMiralles1

Thank you


----------



## SarNic

*Greetings from Uk*

Hi all.
We are Nic and Sarah living in UK but hoping to get out to Spain in the New Year. We are really just hoping to chat with anyone that has made a life out in Spain, on a budget. Nic is an electrician and I am a Counsellor/Holistic therapist/gardener/tree hugger.
Pleased to "meet" you all. 
why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......[/QUOTE]


----------



## maddison10

*Lost in Spain*

My SO has decided to work over here for the next few years so this was a quick decision to move here. I am older (but not old) and I decided to keep our house in the states and just go back and forth every few months. My so travels a lot so I find myself without much to do when he is gone. I have taken a few Spanish classes but definitely not enough to venture out much to use it. I find myself shying away from anyone who might want to ask me a question. I feel like a deer in headlights if they start making conversation with me. I hate that Spanish has been very hard for me to pick up. But I also know its because I don't go out enough to be forced to use it.
I would like to find other English speaking people who might have the same issue. Maybe have coffee or just venture out.


----------



## tonymar

SarNic said:


> Hi all.
> We are Nic and Sarah living in UK but hoping to get out to Spain in the New Year. We are really just hoping to chat with anyone that has made a life out in Spain, on a budget. Nic is an electrician and I am a Counsellor/Holistic therapist/gardener/tree hugger.
> Pleased to "meet" you all.
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


[/QUOTE]

Hi , good luck with your move to España in the new year , what area are you thinking of ?

Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## baldilocks

maddison10 said:


> My SO has decided to work over here for the next few years so this was a quick decision to move here. I am older (but not old) and I decided to keep our house in the states and just go back and forth every few months. My so travels a lot so I find myself without much to do when he is gone. I have taken a few Spanish classes but definitely not enough to venture out much to use it. I find myself shying away from anyone who might want to ask me a question. I feel like a deer in headlights if they start making conversation with me. I hate that Spanish has been very hard for me to pick up. But I also know its because I don't go out enough to be forced to use it.
> I would like to find other English speaking people who might have the same issue. Maybe have coffee or just venture out.


At a rough guess you are in the same boat as probably 80-90% of English speakers, that is why they so often stick to their own. I had limited Spanish when I came here, I also had few or no friends from the past. I decided that was going to change and set out when going along the street and said "hello, good morning(or...)" in Spanish to everyone I encountered. All the Spanish would reply, in kind. Some would try to hold a conversation. To many, I would say, "Sorry, I am English" Most would shrug and reply "Bueno, hasta luego". A few would try with their limited English and I would reply with my limited Spanish and as time has passed, we now have some sort of a conversation.

The majority of English speakers, I encounter are extremely rude and walk straight past head turned the other way as though they haven't heard me when I know d*mned well they have. Why? Because they are terrified they might end up in a Spanish conversation, a language they neither understand nor speak. Even they could be trained to say, "Lo siento, no hablo español"

My suggestion to you is to do the same as I did. It doesn't matter that you only understand one word in ten that is said back to you. Listen out for tones of voice and the look on the face, then respond accordingly with 'Sí' or 'Nó' If you are just going to say 'Hello' go for a slightly drawn out "Holaaa" which sounds much more friendly than 'ola. If you haven't time to get drawn into any conversation and are just passing without stopping then use 'Adiós' with a friendly wave of the hand.

Does it work? We had been here about 3 years when I ended up in hospital with a mild heart attack. My wife was astounded at the number of people (she estimates about 150) who came up to her to ask how I was, people she didn't know.

As far as the coffee is concerned - if the paseo has a bar attached sit outside with a coffee and speak to other people, only say Hello and you will be surprised at the number of people you will get to know. The Spanish tend to be gregarious and love to make new friends; they appreciate it when somebody tries to speak their language and you'll find that many will help you.


----------



## jdc43

*moving to Benidorm*

Have posted on this site before but my Laptop went down and the only repair open was to take it back to day 1 so lost quite a lot of info including a reply from someone to my initial entry letter who was very helpful but has got lost somewhere.
I am 71 Years old and plan to move to Benidorm about November this Year to settle, by myself, after a separation.
I lived and worked in southern Spain a few years ago and am happy with the climate and people, and know that Benidorm is geared to our UK likes of food & beer.
I plan to purchase an old van to get there with my belongings and return with it to the UK after I have settled, probably 3 months later, dispose of it and fly back.
I plan, at present to buy a static caravan or chalet at the Villamar site if possible, (any good or bad reports on this site or any others), which would be enough for my needs, and due to its easy access to the city.
When I leave the UK and after purchasing accommodation, I should have a 5 figure sum in a UK bank to live on, plus my government pension from the UK.
Can someone let me know how I go about getting my savings transferred to a Spanish Bank, (probably Santander), along with getting my government pension transferred there as well, or should I keep my cash in the UK ( Santander), and just transfer it across as I need it. I know for a fact the you can use the Santander ATM at no charge in Spain if your cash is in a Santander UK branch.
I know some of you guys will have been through all this before and I would be happy to receive any advice available for cash, pensions, healthcare and if there are any permits/visa’s required to permanently stay there, which I suppose are my main concerns.


----------



## baldilocks

jdc43 said:


> Have posted on this site before but my Laptop went down and the only repair open was to take it back to day 1 so lost quite a lot of info including a reply from someone to my initial entry letter who was very helpful but has got lost somewhere.
> I am 71 Years old and plan to move to Benidorm about November this Year to settle, by myself, after a separation.
> I lived and worked in southern Spain a few years ago and am happy with the climate and people, and know that Benidorm is geared to our UK likes of food & beer.
> I plan to purchase an old van to get there with my belongings and return with it to the UK after I have settled, probably 3 months later, dispose of it and fly back.
> I plan, at present to buy a static caravan or chalet at the Villamar site if possible, (any good or bad reports on this site or any others), which would be enough for my needs, and due to its easy access to the city.
> When I leave the UK and after purchasing accommodation, I should have a 5 figure sum in a UK bank to live on, plus my government pension from the UK.
> Can someone let me know how I go about getting my savings transferred to a Spanish Bank, (probably Santander), along with getting my government pension transferred there as well, or should I keep my cash in the UK ( Santander), and just transfer it across as I need it. I know for a fact the you can use the Santander ATM at no charge in Spain if your cash is in a Santander UK branch.
> I know some of you guys will have been through all this before and I would be happy to receive any advice available for cash, pensions, healthcare and if there are any permits/visa’s required to permanently stay there, which I suppose are my main concerns.


You will need to ask DWP in Newcastle - e-mail:
[email protected]
Telephone 0191 218 7777
for a Form S1 which you take to the relevant office in your nearest Town in Spain and they will give you the documents to take to your local health centre to sign up for a Doctor and they will also arrange for your Tarjeta Sanitaria.

Within 90 days of your settling here you will need to go to the Oficina Extranjeria at your nearest National Police station taking with you completed Forms EX18 and evidence of your heath care coverage (copy of your S1 or your Tarjeta Sanitaria) plus evidence of your income (at least 600€ per month going into a Spanish bank account). Some foreigners' Offices require you also to have capital of 6000€. You can ask DWP also to pay your OAP direct to a Spanish bank account (this is the cheapest and most cost effective way).


----------



## tobesa

*It's the Lingo!*

Hi there,
My wife and I are planning an exploratory/viewing trip for November and have been trying to learn Spanish as, right now, we know nada!

I understand we are not alone.......

We have found two things really really useful.
1. A computer programme - available online FOC called Duolingo. Dead easy to use.
2. A book called Spanish in 10 minutes a Day, published by Bilingual Books Inc, it comes also with a great CD rom and I think it's available from Amazon.

Even I (who took forever to try out his French) can speak a little Spanish now. 
Finally, check out Baldilock's advice....it is excellent (and it works with the French, too).
Good Luck


----------



## baldilocks

tobesa said:


> Hi there,
> My wife and I are planning an exploratory/viewing trip for November and have been trying to learn Spanish as, right now, we know nada!
> 
> I understand we are not alone.......
> 
> We have found two things really really useful.
> 1. A computer programme - available online FOC called Duolingo. Dead easy to use.
> 2. A book called Spanish in 10 minutes a Day, published by Bilingual Books Inc, it comes also with a great CD rom and I think it's available from Amazon.
> 
> Even I (who took forever to try out his French) can speak a little Spanish now.
> Finally, check out Baldilock's advice....it is excellent (and it works with the French, too).
> Good Luck


Be careful with the source country of language learning materials. Spanish as in Spain differs in some ways from Spanish as in Latin-America. You will probably be understood but may get some funny looks especially when a word that is in common usage in one area may mean something unpleasant or even offensive in another.


----------



## tobesa

*It's the lingo*



baldilocks said:


> Be careful with the source country of language learning materials. Spanish as in Spain differs in some ways from Spanish as in Latin-America. You will probably be understood but may get some funny looks especially when a word that is in common usage in one area may mean something unpleasant or even offensive in another.


That's right. Where we are planning to go there is a lot of Valenciana spoken and much of the Spanish is influenced by it. I guess you can't help that, and it's only like going to Yorkshire and speaking received pronunciation. One soon adapts.

I have no doubt that the Spanish will happily tolerate all kinds of accents and influences so long as you attempt thie language.


----------



## jimskau

*Solar help*

Hi There,
I'm Jim Skau.
My family and I moved to Spain in 2004/5. We live in the mountains above the spa village Lanjaron in Granada province and sustain our living with large kitchen gardens, chickens and a thriving solar electricity business.
Any advise we can provide concerning photo voltaic is free


----------



## maddison10

Thank you for the advise. I will try it.


----------



## Madliz

jimskau said:


> Hi There,
> I'm Jim Skau.
> My family and I moved to Spain in 2004/5. We live in the mountains above the spa village Lanjaron in Granada province and sustain our living with large kitchen gardens, chickens and a thriving solar electricity business.
> Any advise we can provide concerning photo voltaic is free


A thriving solar business sounds like a dream for many here, I'm sure!

Maybe you could start a new thread to share your knowledge?


----------



## baldilocks

jimskau said:


> Hi There,
> I'm Jim Skau.
> My family and I moved to Spain in 2004/5. We live in the mountains above the spa village Lanjaron in Granada province and sustain our living with large kitchen gardens, chickens and a thriving solar electricity business.
> Any advise we can provide concerning photo voltaic is free


What is the situation with this stupid PP government's policy to tax those who generate their own power to the slight detriment of the profits of the PM's friends' electricity companies.


----------



## jimskau

baldilocks said:


> What is the situation with this stupid PP government's policy to tax those who generate their own power to the slight detriment of the profits of the PM's friends' electricity companies.


Well there is no doubt this current administration is very favorable towards the big utility companies.
We reckon the taxation (which is proposed to be of around 27% of the going Kwh rate of the grid providers tariff) is a hoax.
So far the PP has only published the desire to make this tax real and this has already had a dampening effect on solar sales to grid connected clients.
This was probably the objective as a real taxation would involve high costs in administration, meters and surveillance of remote stand alone locations. It's simply not economically viable to proceed with such a taxation.
As long as you stay away from any sell back contracts to the utilities (which are very poorly rewarded by now) There should not be any problem..... Then again This is Spain and applying northern logic to this menagerie can be dangerous.


----------



## jimskau

Madliz said:


> A thriving solar business sounds like a dream for many here, I'm sure!
> 
> Maybe you could start a new thread to share your knowledge?


Where to begin? 
It's not rocket science but the sum of little tricks is vast.
I would propose that members asks us about issues. We will then try to reply to each question.
We have written a solar user manual on our website but for now, I'm so new on this forum, that I'm not permitted to share links.
Once we get permission to post links we can refer to various sites with lots of sound information.

In general solar electricity is all about keeping your precious battery bank alive as long as possible. It's just about the only element that wears if a proper system was build form the beginning.

Three factors are paramount:
1 Never discharge solar batteries below 50%
2 Equalize your batteries on a regular basis (deliberate over charge for 2-3 hours once monthly)
3 Keep your battery store cool. Spanish summer heat reduces battery life significantly!


----------



## baldilocks

jimskau said:


> Where to begin?
> It's not rocket science but the sum of little tricks is vast.
> I would propose that members asks us about issues. We will then try to reply to each question.
> We have written a solar user manual on our website but for now, I'm so new on this forum, that I'm not permitted to share links.
> Once we get permission to post links we can refer to various sites with lots of sound information.
> 
> In general solar electricity is all about keeping your precious battery bank alive as long as possible. It's just about the only element that wears if a proper system was build form the beginning.
> 
> Three factors are paramount:
> 1 Never discharge solar batteries below 50%
> 2 Equalize your batteries on a regular basis (deliberate over charge for 2-3 hours once monthly)
> 3 Keep your battery store cool. Spanish summer heat reduces battery life significantly!


I have heard that the cost of the batteries is what makes the economics of solar generation for those who could be connected to the mains, a questionable choice. Obviously for those who are in more remote (from a mains source) locations, it is much more viable. How does it compare with having a windmill or could the two complement each other.


----------



## Guest

*Hello*

Hi all,
Just joined this forum and looking forward to some discussions

I was a member of another forum /SNIP/ (apologies if I am not allowed to mention by name).

I found that there were a few know it all bullies who actually knew very little and used a number of forum aliases to get their points across. 

Anytime they were challenged them or questioned / corrected the moderator obviously had his favourites ...............not nice people and sad.

Enough said

I hope this forum gives a lot more respect to posts etc. and from what I have seen so far it does 

Tadd


----------



## Elyles

It's a great place for valid info. There seem to be a few here that know a buttload of good info.


----------



## baldilocks

Tadd1966 said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined this forum and looking forward to some discussions
> 
> I was a member of another forum /SNIP/ (apologies if I am not allowed to mention by name).
> 
> I found that there were a few know it all bullies who actually knew very little and used a number of forum aliases to get their points across.
> 
> Anytime they were challenged them or questioned / corrected the moderator obviously had his favourites ...............not nice people and sad.
> 
> Enough said
> 
> I hope this forum gives a lot more respect to posts etc. and from what I have seen so far it does
> 
> Tadd


We do our best to provide accurate information. However we do not condone, illegal activity nor encourage anyone to break the law. We may sometimes come across as a bit negative but we consider that we have a collective responsibility to tell it as it is and to paint a rosier picture than is that offered by reality would be irresponsible to say the least.

We may occasionally go wandering off the subject (guilty, as charged, your honour) but it is one of the ways we maintain camaraderie between those of us who have never met and, in all probability, never will but we are, for the most part, "friends."


----------



## Barbybabes

Hi, I'm Barbara. I still live in the UK but myself and partner have now decided to buy a small property in the Alicante region for a Winter retreat, that sounds pretentious, sorry. We're looking for a town house to spend a good few months in. 

I am retired but my 'P' is still working (shame). We've visited the area many times, but have still not seen everything (surprise, surprise) and would really appreciate any advice or information you more experienced folks can give us! 

We're visiting later this year to set up a bank account, appoint a solicitor etc etc - then we can start to look at different areas. We're looking for somewhere that has a good all year social life in a good area - we are thinking of Torreviaja/Quesada/Orihuela. Can anyone give us some advice please?

Many thanks

Barbara


----------



## SarNic

Hi , good luck with your move to España in the new year , what area are you thinking of ?

Tony , Agost Alicante[/QUOTE]
Hi Tony and thankyou. We usually ground in Velez Malaga but travel around Andalucia when we can. Velez Malaga is very traditional (which we love of course) but it would be so good to hook up with Brits for the simple fact of the language barrier for us (we are learning Spanish but very slowly  )and also the experiences and insightful stories from those that have left England and made a life in Spain. 
Sarah.


----------



## SarNic

jdc43 said:


> Have posted on this site before but my Laptop went down and the only repair open was to take it back to day 1 so lost quite a lot of info including a reply from someone to my initial entry letter who was very helpful but has got lost somewhere.
> I am 71 Years old and plan to move to Benidorm about November this Year to settle, by myself, after a separation.
> I lived and worked in southern Spain a few years ago and am happy with the climate and people, and know that Benidorm is geared to our UK likes of food & beer.
> I plan to purchase an old van to get there with my belongings and return with it to the UK after I have settled, probably 3 months later, dispose of it and fly back.
> I plan, at present to buy a static caravan or chalet at the Villamar site if possible, (any good or bad reports on this site or any others), which would be enough for my needs, and due to its easy access to the city.
> When I leave the UK and after purchasing accommodation, I should have a 5 figure sum in a UK bank to live on, plus my government pension from the UK.
> Can someone let me know how I go about getting my savings transferred to a Spanish Bank, (probably Santander), along with getting my government pension transferred there as well, or should I keep my cash in the UK ( Santander), and just transfer it across as I need it. I know for a fact the you can use the Santander ATM at no charge in Spain if your cash is in a Santander UK branch.
> I know some of you guys will have been through all this before and I would be happy to receive any advice available for cash, pensions, healthcare and if there are any permits/visa’s required to permanently stay there, which I suppose are my main concerns.


Sorry I cant help but would like to say, WOW! I admire your plans and it sounds like a great adventure. Best wishes and would love to hear how it all goes when you are settled.
Sarah.


----------



## baldilocks

SarNic said:


> Hi , good luck with your move to España in the new year , what area are you thinking of ?
> 
> Tony , Agost Alicante


Hi Tony and thankyou. We usually ground in Velez Malaga but travel around Andalucia when we can. Velez Malaga is very traditional (which we love of course) but it would be so good to hook up with Brits for the simple fact of the language barrier for us (we are learning Spanish but very slowly  )and also the experiences and insightful stories from those that have left England and made a life in Spain. 
Sarah.[/QUOTE]

Don't worry about not speaking much in the way of Spanish. Just get out there and greet everybody you encounter in Spanish whether you know them or not. You may feel a bit daft to start with if they start rabbiting at you in Spanish, just tell them that you are English and want to learn Spanish. You will make friends very quickly and quite likely be pointed in the direction of somebody who will help you with your Spanish. If you only ever ink up with English speakers, that is the only language you will ever use and you will never learn Spanish.

As for the experiences, etc. just wander around the forum, you will hear plenty of tales of how people got on, their successes, their failures and work-in-progress.


----------



## tobesa

*Two home solution*

Hi there,
I have posted here before about our plans for moving out to Spain. We are now thinking of buying a flat in the UK as well as a house in Spain. The idea is that we would have a base whenever we wanted to come back for visits. In addition, should one of us die the other would have the facility to quickly return to the UK if necessary. So the flat becomes a sort of insurance policy - provides a fall back in troubled times. We would not rent our flat out, though we'll be happy to let friends and family use it (it'll be by the sea).

Does anyone else do this? How does it work out in practical terms, and how much Spanish tax do you pay on a UK flat? Also, do you maintain a sterling bank account in the UK?


----------



## DavidSpooner

*Just joined*

Hello.
My name is David.
I live in Kent in England at the moment and I am hoping to move to Spain this winter. 
I did live in Spain quite a few years ago. Spending six months near to Alicante and six months just outside Gibraltar.
I would like to be in Andalusia for the weather. I think I should rent initially before looking for somewhere to buy. I would like to be reasonably close to the beach or at least have the use of the swimming pool. If I rented an apartment, it would be nice to have the roof terrace. I suppose I also have to consider the distance from an airport preferably Malaga. I would like to rent a reasonably large apartment so that friends and relatives could come and visit. Hoping that I could find one for under €500 per month. Do you think that is feasible? 
I like to paint and would like to join some groups and of course I would like to learn to speak Spanish.
Any help or advice would be very much appreciated.
David.


----------



## lbwackett

xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


My name is Lorraine and I am moving to Torrenueva Spain in October with my husband.
I am a keen gardner and enjoy sewing and was wondering if there are any clubs or get togethers that I can join, while enjoying these activities.

Regards Lorraine


----------



## Lizzy Pea

Hello everyone, I am really messing things up here, I am not very good on computers!
I am hoping to move to Spain soon, and am here to get any help ,hints and tips.


----------



## Lizzy Pea

Hello everyone, I am really messing things up here, I am not very good on computers!
I am hoping to move to Spain soon, and am here to get any help ,hints and tips. my husband and I have just retired and we are concidering somewhere around Malaga, perhaps Mijas . Any thoughts/


----------



## tobesa

Suggest 3 books that are a great help:
1. Retiring toSpain - Guy Hobbs
2. Dreaming of retiring to Costa Blanca - Read this First. Yvonne Batholomew
3. Buying a property in Spain for Dummies - Colin Barrow
All available from Amazon.


----------



## Lizzy Pea

Cheers Tobesa, I will look at them


----------



## Andrew_tyrrell

Good morning, I am Andrew. I moved to Guadalajara last year with my partner, my Spanish is poor but improving each day 
Currently I am trying to fix the lemon of a house we bought.

Enjoy


----------



## Mitch&Carly

*Retiring To Spain (Frigiliana)*

Hi everyone,

My name is Mitch and i am 49. Looking to retire to Spain in a couple of years with my wife Carly. I have joined to get as much info as i can and maybe make some friends who have already made the journey.

I am looking to go to Frigiliana or between there and Nerja. I will be making a few trips to the area before hand and would do an initial 3/6 months let before commiting.

I will not be buying as i will keep my properties in the UK so if i stay will be doing long term rent.

Play a bit of golf and the wife does some photography. Internet is a must (Could be an issue)

Would love to hear from anyone in this area for tips and advice.

Mitch


----------



## baldilocks

Andrew_tyrrell said:


> Good morning, I am Andrew. I moved to Guadalajara last year with my partner, my Spanish is poor but improving each day
> Currently I am trying to fix the lemon of a house we bought.
> 
> Enjoy


Hi and welcome. I don't know much about that area only passing through en-route to other places. Unless you are a person who picks up languages easily, you will find it can be a long uphill battle. You may be able to ask questions or say things to Spaniards and they will understand what you have said but you will probably have a lot of difficulty understanding the replies, especially if you are in an area where they have local accents/dialects. Just keep trying, don't give up - you'll get it in the end.


----------



## amespana

Good luck with the lemon!


----------



## Andrew_tyrrell

baldilocks said:


> Hi and welcome. I don't know much about that area only passing through en-route to other places. Unless you are a person who picks up languages easily, you will find it can be a long uphill battle. You may be able to ask questions or say things to Spaniards and they will understand what you have said but you will probably have a lot of difficulty understanding the replies, especially if you are in an area where they have local accents/dialects. Just keep trying, don't give up - you'll get it in the end.


Thank you, my partner is home grown Spanish, also she is an English teacher, so in a way it makes it easy to communicate, however it make my learning much more difficult, as I tend to default back to her.

When I do try to communicate, I am either met with black expressions or hysterical laughter. But I will continue to try.


----------



## Andrew_tyrrell

amespana said:


> Good luck with the lemon!


We even found a Spanish company to do a home inspection, glowing results. He even went as far to say "if I was in the market for a home, I would buy this one"

I could put you to sleep with the issues we are having, but on a positive I am learning many new skills fixing this thing.

As for the inspection, he pointed us to some small print in the contract that stated, this inspection is just an opinion and not a lawful declaration" or words to that effect. 

Such is life.


----------



## sdj101

Hi, at last I have worked out how to do the necessary to join this forum. Only been trying since April!!

I am Sandra and a mature++ lady who with my hubby Alan are planning to move to Spain as soon as we have sold our property in UK. We were over in the Torrevieja and surrounding area at the beginning of July with the weather at 102 degrees. We are used to this having owned in Florida for 25 years. 

We had a good look round different areas and have many questions for you all so please be patient!! Next stop: question time!!:confused2::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Elyles

Lived in Fla as a kid and loved the beaches. Lived in Houston, Tx for over 30 years where there are two temperature levels (HOT!!!) and (How can anyone survive this heat?). I had adult onset of skiing around 40 and started to travel to the mountains of Wyoming and fell in love with them. Ten years later we moved there and had a great time for ten years while finishing my career. Of course, shoveling the snow throughout the practically nine month winter got old. We moved to Jaca, Spain, in the foothills of the Pyrenees when I retired early at 60. We love it here. Although near ski resorts, we are in a microclimate where it rarely snows. The weather is pleasant most of the year. There are no other Americans living here but there are a few Brits that seem to enjoy it. There is even a small Brit expat community in a pueblo about40km from here. To add, it never reaches 93degrees here and only squally has a couple of very warm periods lasting a few weeks max.


----------



## Chimaera

Hello everyone

My name is Laura, and after what seems an eternity, the dream of retiring to Spain with my OH will hopefully become a reality in the next 12 to 18 months.

We are planning on selling our property in the UK and renting somewhere in the Puerto Lumbreras area for 6 to 12 months. We plan to travel within Murcia and possibly Andalucia in order to research areas with a view to buying a property as a permanent home. I have holidayed in Spain regularly since I was very young and my OH lived in Spain for a brief period; our Spanish is basic and rusty and will be the subject of intense nurturing from now on.

I cannot say a big enough thank you to the contributors on this site for their insightful, useful, funny, interesting and sometimes bleak perspective on life in Spain. It's great to be able to do research at a distance even if sometimes it really is warts and all!

Any advice or suggestions will be much appreciated as will specific location tips for the areas previously mentioned.

Thanks again.

Laura


----------



## Lynn R

Chimaera said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My name is Laura, and after what seems an eternity, the dream of retiring to Spain with my OH will hopefully become a reality in the next 12 to 18 months.
> 
> We are planning on selling our property in the UK and renting somewhere in the Puerto Lumbreras area for 6 to 12 months. We plan to travel within Murcia and possibly Andalucia in order to research areas with a view to buying a property as a permanent home. I have holidayed in Spain regularly since I was very young and my OH lived in Spain for a brief period; our Spanish is basic and rusty and will be the subject of intense nurturing from now on.
> 
> I cannot say a big enough thank you to the contributors on this site for their insightful, useful, funny, interesting and sometimes bleak perspective on life in Spain. It's great to be able to do research at a distance even if sometimes it really is warts and all!
> 
> Any advice or suggestions will be much appreciated as will specific location tips for the areas previously mentioned.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Laura


If you are investigating Murcia as a possible area to live, you should be aware that the situation regarding inheritance tax in that autonomous region is a lot less favourable than in some other regions. They abolished the regional allowance that could previously be used to reduce the tax due a few years ago, and now Murcia residents can only claim the standard national allowance (see the figures in this link):-

LASTEST CHANGES IN PROPERTY TAXATION IN THE MURCIA REGION. | Corral & Alcaraz Law Firm Blog

In Andalucia (at present, things could well change in the future) the situation is better. A resident inheriting from a spouse or parent can inherit €175,000 free of IHT and there is also a 99% exemption for the principal residence.

It's an important thing to check out about any region of Spain you may be considering making your home.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

We moved to spain (Murcia) region in June retiring early to get away from the rip off Britain. Early days but haven't looked back yet. Not a regret in sight. Love the spanish people we have integrated really well yes miss our families but at only a 3 hr flight, internet, email, FaceTime it's easy to keep in touch. Do it whilst you have the chance and enjoy a better way of life xxxx


----------



## Chimaera

Lynn R said:


> If you are investigating Murcia as a possible area to live, you should be aware that the situation regarding inheritance tax in that autonomous region is a lot less favourable than in some other regions. They abolished the regional allowance that could previously be used to reduce the tax due a few years ago, and now Murcia residents can only claim the standard national allowance (see the figures in this link):-
> 
> In Andalucia (at present, things could well change in the future) the situation is better. A resident inheriting from a spouse or parent can inherit €175,000 free of IHT and there is also a 99% exemption for the principal residence.
> 
> It's an important thing to check out about any region of Spain you may be considering making your home.


Wow, thank you for this, it is certainly something that I had not appreciated and is definitely something to bear in mind. I was aware of regional variations for other taxes but had not actually considered (doh!) IHT might fall into that category. Thank you!


----------



## janeylou

Hi I'm jane, I am ready to begin a new chapter in my life and as my heart lies in Spain I see no better place for a new chapter to begin. I have visited the Mojacar /turre/cortio grande area many times and I am now researching the ins and outs of a move to the area. The biggest issue is work. I am a primary school teacher and my partner works in the metal industry making car panels so any help and advice on getting employment would be gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## Southwind

*Where o where?*

Hello 
I'm not actually there yet, but in the process of planning a move to Spain In October. So far I'm intending to spend some time in Valencia and Cartagena as both places appeal to me I'm a single women ,took early retirement love all that life has to offer etc including jazz music ,walking and all that middle age stuff !
I know people are probably sick answering questions like this but can anyone suggest somewhere with good community spirit to give me a kick start to a new life adventure .ps I have rotten Spanish but working on it lol


----------



## emmamayb

*Hi!*

Hi everyone! 

My name is Emma and I'm new to forums, so dont really know how it goes but ive lived in spain for the past 11 years now and thought it was about time i got in contact with the community.

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks

emmamayb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Emma and I'm new to forums, so dont really know how it goes but ive lived in spain for the past 11 years now and thought it was about time i got in contact with the community.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Emma or is that maybe Emma but you may be someone else? At 74 years of age, I get confused easily! 

Hopefully you will be able to use your experiences to add to our treasure trove of advice, much of which is based on personal experience as well as facts and rules.


----------



## emmamayb

baldilocks said:


> Hi Emma or is that maybe Emma but you may be someone else? At 74 years of age, I get confused easily!
> 
> Hopefully you will be able to use your experiences to add to our treasure trove of advice, much of which is based on personal experience as well as facts and rules.


Haha that made me laugh, I have never noticed that before, it is because my full name is Emma May Blackburn  

nice to meet you


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Where a outs in spain do you live ??


----------



## emmamayb

Sheilawaterson said:


> Where a outs in spain do you live ??


Elche


----------



## baldilocks

emmamayb said:


> Haha that made me laugh, I have never noticed that before, it is because my full name is Emma May Blackburn
> 
> nice to meet you


You will find that in addition to trying to help people, we do tend to divert, at times, from the topic of a particular thread, but it is our way of socialising and keeping threads alive that might, otherwise, die from lack of use.


----------



## sdj101

Sheilawaterson said:


> We moved to spain (Murcia) region in June retiring early to get away from the rip off Britain. Early days but haven't looked back yet. Not a regret in sight. Love the spanish people we have integrated really well yes miss our families but at only a 3 hr flight, internet, email, FaceTime it's easy to keep in touch. Do it whilst you have the chance and enjoy a better way of life xxxx


We are going to be looking around that area on our next visit. We want to be close to facilities etc and some of the Golf Resorts appear to be a bit far out - Las Terrazaz, Mar Menor, La Torres etc. as one does not know how long we can continue driving although I am only 70 (years young and very active) but you never know!!!

Pleased you are enjoying it as so many people appear to be negative and off putting it is a bit scary. We have done loads of research and used to own 30++ years ago in La Manga so know the area reasonably well but now so many new areas have sprung up so need to look at some of them!! Any advice would be very welcome!


----------



## baldilocks

emmamayb said:


> Elche


Isn't that where the largest palm tree farm in Europe is?


----------



## emmamayb

baldilocks said:


> Isn't that where the largest palm tree farm in Europe is?


It is, its beautiful


----------



## tobesa

Only been to Elche once; waiting for a flight my wife and I spent a lovely time walking around the palm gardens which are terrific. As a result we love Elche....even though we hadn't seen much else. Would love to hear about your experience there.


----------



## EmmiM

Hi! I'm Emmi, 20 years old from Finland. I'm moving to Madrid in the end of September so anyone living close, hit me with a message and let's go for a beer!


----------



## spicer187171

Hiya john, tell us all about yourself. Are you in Spain at the moment? and you working? My name is Joe, My wife Eileen and I plan to move to Spain as soon as possible, but want to spend about 3-4 weeks there looking at property, and getting the feel of the place first. We have a cat that's 16 years old (80 in human years) and has a few things wrong with her, so we won't anything just yet. We have never been to Spain, but feel that where we want to be. We are a bit nervous about emigrating. Anyway, keep in touch, and tell us some more about you. Regards Joe


----------



## MyRustyDog

*MyRustyDog*

Hi, my name is Gretchen. 

My husband and I are have been living the expat life for the past decade and are on our way to Spain. We are arriving the beginning of September from our home in Spokane Washington and will be house hunting in the Manressa area. I have a dog with an extensive passport and a kitty that adopted me! I have four adult children and two grandchildren all living in the U.S. But eager to visit us in Spain. 

I am a potter and would love to meet others in the arts in the Barcelona area. My husband and I both love the outdoors, gardening, hiking, skiing, and want to get back into scuba diving. 

The biggest fear I have about living in Spain is learning Spainish. We lived in Paris for a couple years and I gave up on learning French. I have never been involved in a forum so this is all new. I'm just hoping I'm able to meet some great new friends!


----------



## mshipione

*Greetings from Saudi!*

Hi all! I'm an American presently working and living in Saudi Arabia. I'm in the process of planning my end game and Spain is one of the options. Been there back in the 80's and am going to be visiting Seville and the Southwest coast area in November. I'm currently looking at Cadiz, Jerez, El Puerto de Santa Maria, maybe over the other side of Gibraltar. Being from Southern Arizona and spent more than a few trips south of the border, I'm not completely without skills in spanish, but it'll take a little doing to get it back. (I'm guessing Arabic may not be of much use.. ). 

From what I've been reading as of late, it appears it could be a good time to buy property, although I may still be a few years from retiring. 

I've enjoyed reading a few of the posts, even those who show up with little or no planning ('course *I've* never done that). I've read some that it's best to wait and live in a rental for up to 6 months while you decide where you really want to live, but I suspect that prices may be perched to start climbing quite a bit over the next 5 years or so. I'd hate to miss out on that. 

Looking forward to hearing from some of you! 

Regards to all!


----------



## KW17

*New*

Hi 

I am looking to buying a property in Menorca. Any useful information would be very welcome. Best towns to live in full time. I understand some of the coastal towns close down for the winter.

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## moving over

*any tips please*

:We are looking in the future to moving to Spain my Husband works in construction and has many tickets and expertise in the industry. I work in healthcare and also can get paid webcam modelling money online. I do wonder how i would get taxed for the online work though? I guess self employed over there? I was trying to research last night any info would be appreciated. We have two boys 8 and 4 years old and I was considering international schools? any tips please xxxx we were looking at Valencia??


----------



## RwwL

*new in Granada*

My family and I arrived in Granada a couple of weeks ago, planning to spend a school year here getting the kids (ages 10 and 8) as fluent in Spanish as possible. Living in the Albaicín. Always happy to meet other expats here who can give advice on daily life stuff, restaurants, entertainment, etc.


----------



## Blackseries

*Sports cars meeting Valencia?*

hi
i am Tommy , just moved to Valencia , interested in motor sports, nice Sport cars and everything else whats fun. 

any good info whats going on in town ,i would like very mutch to know.


----------



## Michael Ennis

*Moving to spain*

Hi all

My new wife and i are moving to Estepona this December.

We both feel that Ireland hasn't offered us much lately given the economic crises.

We are both in our early forties and a change of pace and location might help us start our new adventure together.

We are both professional people who play golf when we can and are good additions to any dinner party..lol

I have been told that i do a mean bbq.

We would hope to gain employment of some sort.


----------



## baldilocks

Michael Ennis said:


> Hi all
> 
> My new wife and i are moving to Estepona this December.
> 
> We both feel that Ireland hasn't offered us much lately given the economic crises.
> 
> We are both in our early forties and a change of pace and location might help us start our new adventure together.
> 
> We are both professional people who play golf when we can and are good additions to any dinner party..lol
> 
> I have been told that i do a mean bbq.
> 
> We would hope to gain employment of some sort.


You may well find that Spain has even less to offer. There are several millions of Spaniards who "hope to gain employment of some sort." Have you ever watched a French film "Le Dîner de Cons" that involves people who a good additions to any dinner party!


----------



## Michael Ennis

Hi there,,

no i havent seen that film 

But i trust you that we are not in anyway disruptive..just people who know where not to cross any lines..


----------



## Elyles

And, the beer here is pretty weak! Of course, the number one beer in Ireland is Budwiser Light which is about the same!


----------



## Michael Ennis

Elyles said:


> And, the beer here is pretty weak! Of course, the number one beer in Ireland is Budwiser Light which is about the same!


isnt that a matter of opinion re bud light..


----------



## baldilocks

Michael Ennis said:


> isnt that a matter of opinion re bud light..


Not being a beer drinker myself, I would have thought that N°1 in Ireland was Guinness.


----------



## Elyles

I only drink beer from the zBritish Isles and Europe but I really enjoy Bombay Saphire gin with tonic. Guinness is not the best in Ireland. The Belgians bought Anheiser Busch (Budwiser) from an American family a few yeas back for a boatload of billions of Euros and never changed the recepie. It is still foul


----------



## Greenkeeper

*HI*

Hello all, new member looking to move to Spain in a few years but looking to buy sooner, a sensible little apartment or the real dream a piece of land with a little old building for self sufficient life. Looking forward to reading all your posts before I start asking all the usual questions. Hasta luego.


----------



## jojo

Greenkeeper said:


> Hello all, new member looking to move to Spain in a few years but looking to buy sooner, a sensible little apartment or the real dream a piece of land with a little old building for self sufficient life. Looking forward to reading all your posts before I start asking all the usual questions. Hasta luego.


Welcome to the forum. Have a nose around and see what you can find out and feel free to ask anything

Jo xxx


----------



## Zanneth123

Hi
My name is Ken, and along with my wife Suzanne, are planning our early retirement move to Spain. To be more specific we are looking at the Andalucia region of Spain, but as yet have not decided on a specific place to settle. We would appreciate any feedback from expats who are living in the Andalucia province and good places to retire to. Essentially we are not at retirement age and would like to get the best of our lives before wer'e too old to... Any info would be most appreciated
Regards
Ken


----------



## baldilocks

Zanneth123 said:


> Hi
> My name is Ken, and along with my wife Suzanne, are planning our early retirement move to Spain. To be more specific we are looking at the Andalucia region of Spain, but as yet have not decided on a specific place to settle. We would appreciate any feedback from expats who are living in the Andalucia province and good places to retire to. Essentially we are not at retirement age and would like to get the best of our lives before wer'e too old to... Any info would be most appreciated
> Regards
> Ken


You need to give us more idea of what you are looking for: Coastal (beaches, sea, sun, expats); Inland (sun maybe mountains, maybe not many expats, fair drive to beaches): Are you large town/city types or village/campo types; are you looking for historic or modern? etc etc You need to give us a starting point.


----------



## wayfareruk

*About us*

Hi Lorraine and I where married in 2011 after I had moved to Scotland My name is Adrian, we are currently Living in Scotland Lorraine is Scottish I am English we will be moving to the Malaga area at the end of October Beginning of November if all goes to plan. We will be looking at properties in Torrox, Sayalonger and Compéta, with Compéta currently being the preferred option. We are easy going sociable people and moving to Spain is a big jump for us. The reasons for the move primarily is with the hope of the warmer climate making Lorraines arthritis more bearable and for a slower pace of life. We both like to experience different cultures and are looking forward to this next chapter in our book. It will be nice to meet other expats as our Spanish is very limited but hey we have translator on our phones if we get stuck. Looking forward to meeting and hearing from like minded persons.


----------



## amespana

Hola both, are you retired?


----------



## peedee

We're in the process of making the move from the UK into semi-retirement in Spain. We're sold up awaiting completion. Coming out to Spain house hunting for a couple of weeks in September. Looking Valencia and South as far as Javea but probably Turis, Alberic sort of area. 
Getting the other side of the channel for more easy travel around mainland Europe and looking for Valencia for ease of train travel plus a climate that suits us.


----------



## Cara51

*Cara51*

I am 63, female and planning to relocate from London to Spain on my own with my cats. I want the warm weather and more relaxed way of life. I love both the sea and mountains. I am looking in the area of Valencia / Costa Blanca and plan to buy a small one-or two-bedroom ground floor property with outdoor space.

I have a few reservations and questions which is why I joined this forum.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

You're in the right place to ask questions there are plenty of people on here who can answer a lot of you questions so go ahead and ask


----------



## wayfareruk

Hi we had questions too but seem to be getting there my Wife is still a little worried but also getting excited we are hoping to move at the end of October and are looking at the Costa Del Sol and the area around Malaga Torrox Competa and Sayalonger to be exact. If you also go to think Spain you will find some answers there as well as from the nice crowd on here.
Good Luck

Hope I have helped a little


----------



## LuGo

*Hello! Introducing Ourselves!*

Hi Everyone,

We are Lu and Lorna and we have decided we would like to relocate to Asturias or Galicia. We have several things we are waiting on before we can do it, but having now firmly made the decision to relocate, we are beginning to plan in earnest! 

One of the most important aspects of relocating to Spain, for us, is becoming as fluent and proficient in Spanish as we can be, before leaving Blighty! We intend to come over and rent first for a while giving us time to look around at prospective properties before making any major decisions. 

We are already and will continue to be self employed and hope to become as self sufficient as possible, ultimately we would like a small holding with off grid capability for long term sustainability. 

We're aiming to purchase a property in a habitable state that requires some modernisation but not a total ruin!

We're here to glean as much information as we can from reading threads already posted and are 'all ears' to ongoing posts that are meaningful to us! We'd love to contribute and if we can, we will! 

Thanks for letting us join the forum !

Lu & Lorna :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi great to hear you are seriously considering spain as the place to move to. We moved in June fortunately I has the property already in place having bought at the height of the economy only to see prices drop dramatically but that's only relevant if you are selling which I'm not! My partner and I took early retirement so with private pensions, savings etc we decided to make the move. We live in Murcia in a very spanish coastal town. We love the pace of life no one bothers you yes as you point out the economy is bad worse than UK but it is not all doom and gloom the media are not as harsh as ours in reporting the economic position. Cost of living is really up to you, you will find your needs are not a great as in the UK. Adopt the simple life and you will be fine. We found you don't need all that is thrown at you in th uk. Yes the transition of being on holiday and actually living here takes time but if you live your life as you did in the uk ie we didn't go out every night for meals in UK so why do that here. The sunshine is great the climate fantastic. Not spent a winter here yet so maybe I'll comment on that next year! Yes we miss family and friends but technology opens up that avenue really well. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## LuGo

*Thanks For The Welcome*

Hi Sheila, 

Thank you for the welcome! We want to relocate, like you, to improve our quality of life! I love the fact that unlike Blighty, you can, if you choose, get away from everyone and everything! Our idea of heaven is a nice solid stone house with a few acres set in the middle of nowhere! We yearn for the simple life not night life! And northern Spain really fits the bill for us having beautiful wild Atlantic beaches and fantastic mountains and forests! 

Apart from our continuing business interests we really want a smallholding with all that, that entails! So we certainly don't want to emulate our UK lifestyles! If we could earn enough solely from a smallholding ( a bit of a tall order methinks!!!) then that's ideally what we'd focus on exclusively!

Your patch in Murcia sounds lovely! Corr! I envy you ... I wish we could move tomorrow! Sadly we are dependent on waiting for some things to happen here before we can do it but that gives us a bit more time to try and get to grips with the language and time too to get our heads around all the rules and regulations!!! 

Great to hear from someone newly planted in the sun! 
Enjoy!

Lu


----------



## Annemarie15

Hi everyone I have just joined this forum as I am coming to Benidorm on the 10th September for 1 week. I live in France but originally from the UK and I am meeting up with 15 friends there. They have all booked the Presidente Hotel but there are no rooms left for me  I have tried several hotels close to this one but no single rooms available. Does anybody living in Benidorm know of anyone who has an apartment or a B&B available for 1 person 10th September to the 17th. 
Close to the Presidente?
Thank you in advance for any replies.
Annemarie


----------



## Esabelle

Couple in early 60s planning to move to Costa Blanca or Costa del Sol hoping to live a better life in the sun and join various clubs in order to indulge our favourite hobbies and pastimes etc. Hope to learn a lot from this site.


----------



## Esabelle

*La Cala de Mijas*

We are wondering about the La Cala de Mijas area as we don't want to be too far from the coast, although at the same time, not in the heart of the busy holiday zone. Does anyone know if there are certain urbanizations which are mainly residential as opposed to rental as we are looking for a more settled community which doesn't become a ghost town in the winter months. For this reason a village with an isolated property inland doesn't appeal. There are so many questions and so much to think about!!

I have only just joined, so I think I need to read as much as I can.


----------



## kennybgr8

Good morning all, Im new on this forum so bear with me, My wife and my self are seriously considering a move to spain next year and looking to get as much information of the process as possible ie buying a place the legalities with staying there permanently, Im Scottish but thats not a bad thing lol just saying Hiya,,,

Kenny


----------



## tonymar

kennybgr8 said:


> Good morning all, Im new on this forum so bear with me, My wife and my self are seriously considering a move to spain next year and looking to get as much information of the process as possible ie buying a place the legalities with staying there permanently, Im Scottish but thats not a bad thing lol just saying Hiya,,,
> 
> Kenny


Hi Kenny

Welcome , hope you get plenty of useful and positive info here !

Cheers Tony, Agost Alicante


----------



## John Mann

*Excited New Member*

Hello to everyone
A brief introduction; My name is John, 63 years young,ex military who can,t settle in the UK. My wife Tracey is 46 and a semi retired pharmacy technician. We presently live in Merseyside, have 3 grown up children, all independent and prepared to wave us off to fulfill our dream of living in Spain. We enjoy the outdoor life, walking, socializing etc. 
We know Spain fairly well and are presently trying to learn the language. We would like to be part of the Spanish community, in a town or village on or close to the coast with a settled expat influence. We are not city and bright lights people, just a down to earth couple looking for some good weather in a relaxed atmosphere with good company.
Here,s were we need your help...! We don,t know exactly where to settle ! We don,t know if its actually going to be what we have been dreaming of !  We do know that we have to be sensible and have decided to rent initially to gain the relevant information which will conclude in the right decision. When we find the right location,property and community however long that takes we will then sell up in the UK and commit to our new life...! We would like to communicate with people who have successfully made a new life in Spain, like-minded, who would be willing to assist us. We will visit Spain regularly in the next 12 months and intend to make the move in early 2017.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon and in anticipation THANKYOU.


Regards 
John and Tracey


----------



## Robin12345

*New Expat!*

Hello there,

My name is Robin. In about a weeks time I will be re-locating to Spain to work in Marbella.

I've joined this 'Expat' forum to start talking about the things I need to know, for when I take up my new residency and start my new job in Spain.

I look forward to exchanging information on all matters to do with 'upping sticks' in the UK and residing as an 'Expat' in Spain.

Kind regards,
Robin


----------



## Esabelle

Hi Robin

We will be moving to Spain in the not too distant future and my daughter will be looking for a job. Did you find it difficult to find work or were you recruited from the UK? I also am finding my way around this forum for as much information as possible. Good luck with everything.


----------



## kennybgr8

tonymar said:


> Hi Kenny
> 
> Welcome , hope you get plenty of useful and positive info here !
> 
> Cheers Tony, Agost Alicante


Many thanks tony, at the moment we are looking at Alicante as a possibility to buy and settle, A thing that stunned us is being told about 13% of the buying price goes to various things for use of a better word ie purchase fees, solicitors, land registry, notary and the such, I must say I made tentative inquiries to various agencies ie Kyro, Griasol homes and been inundated since but not a bad thing, thanks again for your reply

Kenny and Joanne


----------



## Robin12345

Esabelle said:


> Hi Robin
> 
> We will be moving to Spain in the not too distant future and my daughter will be looking for a job. Did you find it difficult to find work or were you recruited from the UK? I also am finding my way around this forum for as much information as possible. Good luck with everything.


Hi Esabelle,

I'm moving with the company I work for.

Good luck with your move.

Rgds,
Robin


----------



## Beta

Hi All, 

My name is Freddy, 29yrs old and I am born in the Netherlands. Looking forward to re-located to Spain. My passions are sports football mainly and (motor)scooters. I hope I can meet people in Spain who are riding a (motor)scooter.

Best regards, Freddy


----------



## tonymar

kennybgr8 said:


> Many thanks tony, at the moment we are looking at Alicante as a possibility to buy and settle, A thing that stunned us is being told about 13% of the buying price goes to various things for use of a better word ie purchase fees, solicitors, land registry, notary and the such, I must say I made tentative inquiries to various agencies ie Kyro, Griasol homes and been inundated since but not a bad thing, thanks again for your reply
> 
> Kenny and Joanne


Hi Kenny n Joanne

Yes it is true you must pay about 13 to 15 % over the price of the property.

But remember prices are great at the moment and the exchange rate is in your favour too !

I have been living just inland of Alicante city for 12 years now , 

Do you have an idea of area and property type you are looking for ?

for example , urbanisation, semi rural etc.

Cheers Tony


----------



## Rockpea

Hi everyone! Well, we've done it! After lots of viewing trips and what feels like year's worth of time scanning forums and property sites, we've had an offer accepted on a property just outside Los Alcazares in Murcia. It's very exciting - but I confess we're also feeling a bit anxious in an 'omg what have we done??' kind of way!

We're in our mid 40's and the longer term plan is to spend months of the year there once we reach early retirement. But we decided to buy now and enjoy using the place for holidays and short breaks in the meantime - we've lost a few dear friends this year and it's given us a 'life's for living' attitude!! We also want to let friends and family enjoy it too 

I apologise in advance for all of the questions I'm bound to ask! I will make sure I make good use of the search facility first though of course ;-)

Cheers for now

Rp


----------



## SPANGLIGH

*Hi everyone=Hola a [email protected]*

:wave: Hello everyone, I'm from Niebla-county in Huelva. I'm one of those thousand Spanish studients who want to learn Inglish.
Thank you very much for let me be one of your members and so I'll be able to continue studying. Sorry in advance if I make any grammar mistakes.:wave:


----------



## TeeMyob

Hi,

We are currently applying for a Mortgage to buy a holiday / future retirement home in Spain (Javea).

Been lurking for a while and have a lot of questions.........

Trev


----------



## Steadyshooter

*Buenos Dias*

Hello everyone. Before introducing myself let me thank you for keeping and maintaining this site, it is invaluable for travellers. Moving to a foreign country where everyone speaks a different language can be quite terrifying and without the help of local expats it can be traumatic. So keep up the good work.

My wife and I are soon to relocate from UK to Madrid for up to two years with work. This isn't our first foreign assignment as we have already been to Japan, S. Korea, Abu Dhabi, Oman and we also had a brief stay in Madrid. We each have a NIE from our previous trip and we have useful contacts for rental properties and for car hire. We both like to try to integrate as much as we can but as I do not speak any Spanish socialising is very difficult.

My question to the forum is probably a very common one in that can anyone tell me where there might be a meeting place in Madrid for UK expats please?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Steadyshooter said:


> Hello everyone. Before introducing myself let me thank you for keeping and maintaining this site, it is invaluable for travellers. Moving to a foreign country where everyone speaks a different language can be quite terrifying and without the help of local expats it can be traumatic. So keep up the good work.
> 
> My wife and I are soon to relocate from UK to Madrid for up to two years with work. This isn't our first foreign assignment as we have already been to Japan, S. Korea, Abu Dhabi, Oman and we also had a brief stay in Madrid. We each have a NIE from our previous trip and we have useful contacts for rental properties and for car hire. We both like to try to integrate as much as we can but as I do not speak any Spanish socialising is very difficult.
> 
> My question to the forum is probably a very common one in that can anyone tell me where there might be a meeting place in Madrid for UK expats please?


If you have children that go to an international school, I'd say that that would be your base contact line.
I haven't tried any of these, but here are some ideas
Meetups near Madrid - Meetup
This running club has been going forever
Home
Irish bars for example The Triskel
https://www.facebook.com/TriskelTavern

As for only British people... well there's the British Ladies Association
The British Ladies Association | A charitable organisation founded by British ladies in Madrid!
which looks...very...British Ladies...

But I've heard that the American Women's Club is very active and seems more "into" things in general
American Women's Club

Just in case anyone suggests InMadrid magazine... Unfortunately they don't print it any more. There's a website, but it's a shadow of its former self and isn't updated.


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> But I've heard that the American Women's Club is very active and seems more "into" things in general
> American Women's Club


The AWCs are usually very well run (the suegra used to be one of the librarians in AWC Bogotá) and often have plenty of things going on - probably because Americans seem to need to mix with their own, much more than other nationalities. If you are prepared to swallow a bit of pride and accept that Americans are just that, American, then you should be able to get a bit of mileage out of joining.

Those of us who live 'out in the sticks' have to mix with the Spanish whether we like it or not - and we like it. It is great to feel part of a warm and friendly community where everyone helps everybody else, yet, despite giving loads away, we still have about 40kg of peaches - the whole house smells of them!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> The AWCs are usually very well run (the suegra used to be one of the librarians in AWC Bogotá) and often have plenty of things going on - probably because Americans seem to need to mix with their own, much more than other nationalities. If you are prepared to swallow a bit of pride and accept that Americans are just that, American, then you should be able to get a bit of mileage out of joining.
> 
> Those of us who live 'out in the sticks' have to mix with the Spanish whether we like it or not - and we like it. It is great to feel part of a warm and friendly community where everyone helps everybody else, yet, despite giving loads away, we still have about 40kg of peaches - the whole house smells of them!


Chomping my way through kilos of grapes as we type, but donated by some American friends, not Spanish.

ETA Actually they *are* Spanish, I forgot!


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> Chomping my way through kilos of grapes as we type, but donated by some American friends, not Spanish.
> 
> ETA Actually they *are* Spanish, I forgot!


We haven't had so many grapes this year - our own vine has died and neighbours/friends haven't given us many (probably lack of rain). We have had stacks of aubergines and those green frying peppers. There have been a few melons (we have a sandia, sitting in the kitchen, weighing about 10kg), a few greengages (not up to much) and now we are getting Victoria plums (Mmmm Queen's Pudding.) There have been plenty of figs, apricots and now we are getting quite a lot of almonds.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> We haven't had so many grapes this year - our own vine has died and neighbours/friends haven't given us many (probably lack of rain). We have had stacks of aubergines and those green frying peppers. There have been a few melons (we have a sandia, sitting in the kitchen, weighing about 10kg), a few greengages (not up to much) and now we are getting Victoria plums (Mmmm Queen's Pudding.) There have been plenty of figs, apricots and now we are getting quite a lot of almonds.


Mmmm, love the green peppers. Hate Queen's pudding!


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mmmm, love the green peppers. Hate Queen's pudding!


Hate peppers so I'll swap you!


----------



## Gail47

Hi I'm Gail we are moving to spain early next year 2016 so excited but will need to find a little work when I get there. Does any one have any tips please for finding part time work. Thanks?


----------



## Welshmum

*Hellooo*

Hi

Hope I'm on the right thread here, crawling around the sight, not at one with technology! Here I go. After a couple of visits to Andalucia this year (Villaneuva Del Rosario) I'm looking into renting for a few months over there in March 2016. Decided at 52 to break out of my comfort zone, bit scary 😱 Any help or advice would be so appreciated. Areas around Antequera are leaping out to me, living on the outskirts of a small town would suit me as I love meeting new people but not in the throngs of anything, somewhere would I would feel safe on my own, somewhere not too far from an airport to lure grown up kids and Grandkids. Any info to steer me in the right direction would be great. Just looking at the map in awe at mo. Getting one thing sorted hear though....Spanish lessons I think! Thanks.


----------



## Lala080

*Just starting!*

Hi there, myself and my partner have just returned from 2 weeks in Spain going from Barcelona to Alicante looking at the Lliria area (Valencia) and then Oliva and surrounding villages for somewhere to live. We have seen a few houses that are suitable and have decided on the Oliva area. We have to wait a while as my partner is due to have heart surgery within the next couple of months then another 3 to 4 months recovery time but at least it gives us something to look forward to. some beautiful properties still at bargain prices means we'll be able to have a much better quality of life so until he has been operated on we will carry on searching the net and finding houses that we like and no doubt be bombarding this site with questions!


----------



## tonymar

Lala080 said:


> Hi there, myself and my partner have just returned from 2 weeks in Spain going from Barcelona to Alicante looking at the Lliria area (Valencia) and then Oliva and surrounding villages for somewhere to live. We have seen a few houses that are suitable and have decided on the Oliva area. We have to wait a while as my partner is due to have heart surgery within the next couple of months then another 3 to 4 months recovery time but at least it gives us something to look forward to. some beautiful properties still at bargain prices means we'll be able to have a much better quality of life so until he has been operated on we will carry on searching the net and finding houses that we like and no doubt be bombarding this site with questions!


Hi Lala

Welcome , hope your partners op goes well !

and good luck with your move to sunny Spain 

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## chelsea666

*Didn't like the cold!*

Morning All,

Just thought I'd introduce myself, 

I have just returned from Canada to Blighty after being eight years away, Canada was great, but the winters far too harsh. Every winter was the same, the snow came in November and then went away in April, the temperature remained below zero day and night for four months, so it's the warmth of Spain I am looking for now.

I have experience in many occupation's, my recent experiences have been in the tourism and hospitality industries. I am looking to start afresh in Spain and am interested in any hospitality position, from running guest houses/B&B, to pubs, bars and restaurants.

I am also very interested in other fields of work, writing, journalism or even real estate, I can fit into any type of operation.

My working background has been varied; class 1 truck driving, forklifts, Royal Corps of Transport (Army), Ikea, Virgin Atlantic, pub, bar, hotel and restaurant management.

You my friends have made the move to Spain, I would very much appreciate any advice or idea's to get me started. 

Many thanks


----------



## lovescole

*Wanting to move to Spain!*

Hello! My husband, three kids, and I currently live in Spokane, WA and are very seriously looking at moving to Spain in the next year or two. I speak Spanish comfortably and my husband and I both would like to give our children the opportunity to live abroad, experience a culture, and learn a language! We love to travel, and we also love warmer weather...hence, Spain.  My husband is a real estate appraiser and I am a stay at home mom. Our kids are active and social and enjoy movement. We love to get out and explore!


----------



## amespana

It would be very difficult for you to obtain a visa.I would contact your nearest Spanish embassy.


----------



## meg147

*Newbie hoping to buy in Canaries*

Hi 

I'm Meg, and after a holiday in Fuerteventura, my partner and we totally have the bug! I've posted a thread requesting advice on buying/renting in FV and hope you will be able to help. Eventually we would like to move out there, both in full time, permanent employment, both 45 with teen kids so would like to see if some money can be made on the rentals and help build us a pension plan! Please check out 'buying in Fuerteventura I hope you can help! thanks in advance.


----------



## anniemarie

Hi Im Anniemarie I am a non resident in Spain I live in UK my second home is at Castillo De Locubin Jaen province Im in my 50s I plan to retire to Spain in the future I would love to chat meet other CDLers and make friends.


----------



## gillly56

*Hello*

Hiya I have just joined so im so new.Me and my partner are looking to retire to spain early next year. we would like to rent some where quiet but not out of the way of shops and bars. Does anyone have any suggestions as we are really in the dark of how to start. Thank you so much.


----------



## anniemarie

*Finding A New Spanish Home*

Hi Gilly56 look at villages in Granada or Malaga I bought a house in Castillo De Locubin a pueblo blanco 45 mins from Granada airport 1.5 hours from Malaga we have everything banks good restaurant and snack bar 15 bars all do tapas municipal pool it depends what you want there are no nightclubs in my village very quiet,good luck searching.


----------



## gillly56

Thank you for your advice i will certainly look into those area`s


----------



## Vaiyapuri

*Hola!!*

Hola Todos,

Buenos tardes.
Soy Puri de India! Planning to relocate to Espana.
Desde hace trabajar con fashion companies en Espana por 9 years.
Podeis alguien ayudame?
Gracias.

Regards,
Puri


----------



## iancven

*Hello from Ian*

Hello

I am Ian and here is a quick history of me.

I arrived to stay near Rincon de la victoria around 2 weeks ago. This is a vacation before moving to Valencia. I lived in Malaga and in Nerja around 2000 to 2002.

I lived before in Caracas, Venezuela where I still have (I hope!) an apartment waiting for me to return when the financial/security situation improves. I also lived in a town called Barquisimieto in Venezuela; the town is a wonderful place with a history of music, art and culture however (being blond, tall and European in appearance) not at all safe for me.

Before that I lived in Bogota, Lima, Ciudad Mexico, San salvador, Tegucigalpa (Honduras), Ciudad Panama, Ciudad Guatemala, Santo Domingo and Managua.

The first thing I notice here is that people talk funny 

I enjoy south american food, however no meat, I am vegetarian. 

I am passionate about the political and social standing in central and south america and I am happy to discuss.

I have lost good friends to violence on my travels, had a few close calls including being shot at and almost died of dengue fever (and malnutrition). Here is easy!!

Ian


----------



## Anteojito

Hi,

My wife and I are planing to move to Spain about this time next year (once our last child gets out of school - I'm doing the Snoopy happy dance right now... ). We currently live in Hawaii. My wife is from Chile, speaks English, Spanish, and Italian. I would not say that I am fluent in Spanish, but consider myself to be "proficient". I have spent time in Argentina, Chile, Panama, and Mexico. This will be my first time to Spain (or Europe for that matter, except for a brief stay in Landstuhl) My wife has been to Spain, but this was many years ago.

We are hoping to stay for 1-3 years and use Spain as a home base as we explore the rest of Europe before moving to Chile. We are looking at applying for the retiree visa. I pretty sure we qualify, but would be interested in any advice on that. 

Some things we are looking into are:

We have not yet decided where in Spain would be best for us to live. We want to get immersed in the culture, a good transportation hub, that sort of thing. A decent surf spot would be nice, but that is not a deal breaker.

Ins and outs of renting (is an apartment better than a house, what to look out for...)

We are semi-vegans (every once in a while I give in and have seafood, I love paella)
so we are wondering if we will have a hard time finding health food stores and such

Other than that, thanks for this great forum and we look forward to gleaning great advice from you all.


----------



## iancven

Anteojito said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are planing to move to Spain about this time next year (once our last child gets out of school - I'm doing the Snoopy happy dance right now... ). We currently live in Hawaii. My wife is from Chile, speaks English, Spanish, and Italian. I would not say that I am fluent in Spanish, but consider myself to be "proficient". I have spent time in Argentina, Chile, Panama, and Mexico. This will be my first time to Spain (or Europe for that matter, except for a brief stay in Landstuhl) My wife has been to Spain, but this was many years ago.
> 
> We are hoping to stay for 1-3 years and use Spain as a home base as we explore the rest of Europe before moving to Chile. We are looking at applying for the retiree visa. I pretty sure we qualify, but would be interested in any advice on that.
> 
> Some things we are looking into are:
> 
> We have not yet decided where in Spain would be best for us to live. We want to get immersed in the culture, a good transportation hub, that sort of thing. A decent surf spot would be nice, but that is not a deal breaker.
> 
> Ins and outs of renting (is an apartment better than a house, what to look out for...)
> *
> We are semi-vegans (every once in a while I give in and have seafood, I love paella)
> so we are wondering if we will have a hard time finding health food stores and such*
> 
> Other than that, thanks for this great forum and we look forward to gleaning great advice from you all.


Hello  Re Veggie/Vegan - Depends where you locate. In a place like Barcelona there are many many options. I am happily surprised that there are options down here near Malaga; health shops and some (limited) veggie options in Supermarkets. In a city like Malaga, for example, there are a handful of Vegan/Veggie/Veggie friendly restaurants. I can't say for the current situation in other cities; I will know soon for Valencia as that is where I am moving too.

P.S Chile is a wonderful country!

Ian


----------



## Anteojito

iancven said:


> Hello  Re Veggie/Vegan - Depends where you locate. In a place like Barcelona there are many many options. I am happily surprised that there are options down here near Malaga; health shops and some (limited) veggie options in Supermarkets. In a city like Malaga, for example, there are a handful of Vegan/Veggie/Veggie friendly restaurants. I can't say for the current situation in other cities; I will know soon for Valencia as that is where I am moving too.
> 
> P.S Chile is a wonderful country!
> 
> Ian


Thanks. We are not hardcore veggie/vegans but try to eat healthy. I am not going to rob myself of experiencing the local food because there is meat in it. 

We love Chile too. Might be our final destination. I could spend years exploring the Chilean coastline for good surf spots.


----------



## Scottishmags

Hi everyone. My husband and I are planning on moving to Spain in about 2 years time when we both retire. We are trying to prepare the way already ! We haven't decided on which area yet as Spain is such a beautiful country. 
We would like to be near walking distance of a port/ marina so as to enjoy the buzz as my husband has a boat here in Scotland. He can chat to the boat owners and tell them how to do things better, LoL. And I'll drink juice and sit by the water in the sun.....
We have been looking at Empuriabrava , Roses and around this area for now but haven't made up our minds yet.
My daughter has lived in Madrid for the past 5 years and loves it. Her partner is Spanish, from Galicia, but we have yet to visit this region.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## jojo

Scottishmags said:


> Hi everyone. My husband and I are planning on moving to Spain in about 2 years time when we both retire. We are trying to prepare the way already ! We haven't decided on which area yet as Spain is such a beautiful country.
> We would like to be near walking distance of a port/ marina so as to enjoy the buzz as my husband has a boat here in Scotland. He can chat to the boat owners and tell them how to do things better, LoL. And I'll drink juice and sit by the water in the sun.....
> We have been looking at Empuriabrava , Roses and around this area for now but haven't made up our minds yet.
> My daughter has lived in Madrid for the past 5 years and loves it. Her partner is Spanish, from Galicia, but we have yet to visit this region.
> 
> Nice to meet you all



Welcome to the forum. Have a good look around and ask any questions - someone will know the answer. As for where to move, well you've got two years to decide, so a few fact finding trips maybe??? But look at google maps to get an idea of where, what and why !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks

Scottishmags said:


> Hi everyone. My husband and I are planning on moving to Spain in about 2 years time when we both retire. We are trying to prepare the way already ! We haven't decided on which area yet as Spain is such a beautiful country.
> We would like to be near walking distance of a port/ marina so as to enjoy the buzz as my husband has a boat here in Scotland. He can chat to the boat owners and tell them how to do things better, LoL. And I'll drink juice and sit by the water in the sun.....
> We have been looking at Empuriabrava , Roses and around this area for now but haven't made up our minds yet.
> My daughter has lived in Madrid for the past 5 years and loves it. Her partner is Spanish, from Galicia, but we have yet to visit this region.
> 
> Nice to meet you all


Can't help with coastal areas because we live well inland. But Galicia would probably suit you very well. The Rias Bajas (they are the fiords on the west coast) are great and would be ideal. We took our annual holiday up there a couple of years ago and it was a lovely holiday.


----------



## Scottishmags

Thank you for replying. The only concern about Galicia we have is that it can be cold and wet... Just like Scotland !


----------



## Nobby 3101

*Hi*

Retiring soon and would like to move permanatly to Spain.
First issue is what part ? that's we're I need all you expats already over there
to give me advice.
Here we go
Have a private pension and not looking to work
No kids all grown up and flown the nest
Have lived abroad for most of my life .

Looking to long term rent for the first year or so to find our feet prior to buying.
Looking for villas or town houses no apartments or holiday rental areaslane:
Would like area were there is a strong Brit expat community.
Chasing the heat so possibly CostaDel Sol but here to take advice
Looking for coast location but flexible.
lane:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Nobby 3101 said:


> Retiring soon and would like to move permanatly to Spain.
> First issue is what part ? that's we're I need all you expats already over there
> to give me advice.
> Here we go
> Have a private pension and not looking to work
> No kids all grown up and flown the nest
> Have lived abroad for most of my life .
> 
> Looking to long term rent for the first year or so to find our feet prior to buying.
> Looking for villas or town houses no apartments or holiday rental areaslane:
> Would like area were there is a strong Brit expat community.
> Chasing the heat so possibly CostaDel Sol but here to take advice
> Looking for coast location but flexible.
> lane:


Hi there Nobby,
here are some threads to get you started
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/148014-location-expat-communities.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/210985-location-location-location.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/352561-location-help-please.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/70842-camposol-living.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...stions-if-anyone-can-help-me-re-camposol.html

This thread is really on for introductions so if you want more info, open another thread and you'll get more answers


----------



## Scottishmags

Definitely some fact finding trips. We'll be over in May and think we'll look around the Valencia region first.


----------



## PeterEden

Hi, My name is Peter and I am moving to Estepona with my fiancé in the beginning of November. I am a management accountant by trade and will be looking for work either locally or in Gibraltar. Very keen to learn Spanish which I think is only good manners when living in Spain 

So much to research !


----------



## CB&LG

Hi to all, my name is Leigh and my partner is Monica, and we are lucky enough to be moving to Javea. I'm early retired, but love gardening and everything to do with the land and Monica is a garden designer. My parents have lived in Javea, for 40 years and although we lost my dad a few years back, my mum is still dashing about everywhere enjoying life even at 86. So, having seen the changes over the past 40 years, I've now decided to join her, and the rest of you in this fantastic place. Just a few matters to sort with the help & knowledge from all on this forum, on topics such as the Internet, mobile phones and a swimming pool.


----------



## jojo

CB&LG said:


> Hi to all, my name is Leigh and my partner is Monica, and we are lucky enough to be moving to Javea. I'm early retired, but love gardening and everything to do with the land and Monica is a garden designer. My parents have lived in Javea, for 40 years and although we lost my dad a few years back, my mum is still dashing about everywhere enjoying life even at 86. So, having seen the changes over the past 40 years, I've now decided to join her, and the rest of you in this fantastic place. Just a few matters to sort with the help & knowledge from all on this forum, on topics such as the Internet, mobile phones and a swimming pool.


Welcome to the forum! The first thing to do is to have a good look around and see if we've already discussed the things you want to know about - we probably have and digressed wildly, as we do lol

Feel free to start up a thread with your questions and I'm sure someone will know the answers

Jo xxx


----------



## Sally47

*Sally47*

Hi everyone have just found your site and feel sure you will give us confidence and experience as we finally have the chance and made the decision to move to Spain we are looking at the Almeria district we are MOTORHOMING down in March to look at properties and the area contact agents lawyers bank etc and a planned move by September 2016 hope to keep in touch with you all


----------



## Amilia Bargues

Sally47 said:


> Hi everyone have just found your site and feel sure you will give us confidence and experience as we finally have the chance and made the decision to move to Spain we are looking at the Almeria district we are MOTORHOMING down in March to look at properties and the area contact agents lawyers bank etc and a planned move by September 2016 hope to keep in touch with you all


Sally47, what actual offers do you have? If it is not a trade secret. The fact is that I'm also looking for interesting offers in Spain. Could you please share your achievements? Maybe some brokers etc?


----------



## xabiaxica

Amilia Bargues said:


> Sally47, what actual offers do you have? If it is not a trade secret. The fact is that I'm also looking for interesting offers in Spain. Could you please share your achievements? Maybe some brokers etc?


:welcome:

I read it that the time is right in their lives to make the move - not that they had any 'offers' of any kind

I might be wrong though!


----------



## StinaLina

*Buying old farmhouse in Alcala la Real*

Hello,

My name is Stina and I am an expat Dane living in England (Ascot) purchasing an old farm house close to Alcala la Real between Granada and Jaen. Planning to spend a significant amount of tiem there once I can work from home which should be no problem at all as I already work remotely (hope Internet access is fast and available).

I am looking for a better work life balance and hoping to pick up Spanish fast - I am fluent in French and Italian so quite optimistic about the learning curve...although getting middle aged doesn't help! lol

Am currently awaiting my lawyer dealing with a land registry discrepancy and also checking any building permissions - was surprised about the time it takes to complete but want things to be in good order when I complete. Then need an architect and plans made for house with walled garden -any recommendations would be very welcome. 

All the best 

Stina


----------



## baldilocks

StinaLina said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Stina and I am an expat Dane living in England (Ascot) purchasing an old farm house close to Alcala la Real between Granada and Jaen. Planning to spend a significant amount of tiem there once I can work from home which should be no problem at all as I already work remotely (hope Internet access is fast and available).
> 
> I am looking for a better work life balance and hoping to pick up Spanish fast - I am fluent in French and Italian so quite optimistic about the learning curve...although getting middle aged doesn't help! lol
> 
> Am currently awaiting my lawyer dealing with a land registry discrepancy and also checking any building permissions - was surprised about the time it takes to complete but want things to be in good order when I complete. Then need an architect and plans made for house with walled garden -any recommendations would be very welcome.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Stina


When you have made five posts, the private message facility will be opened up to you and we will be able to contact you much more easily.


----------



## amespana

Hola Stinalina and welcome to the forum.The most important thing you must check before you spend any money is your internet access.Agents in Spain will tell you anything to get your money!They can even arrange a good signal on the day of your visit.
It's really important to get to know an area and get to know the local expats as well.There are quite a few local forums that will help you 
The best thing to do is rent first and buy later.
Don't be mesmerised by white walls and bougainvillaea.
Good luck.


----------



## baldilocks

StinaLina said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Stina and I am an expat Dane living in England (Ascot) purchasing an old farm house close to Alcala la Real between Granada and Jaen. Planning to spend a significant amount of tiem there once I can work from home which should be no problem at all as I already work remotely (hope Internet access is fast and available).
> 
> I am looking for a better work life balance and hoping to pick up Spanish fast - I am fluent in French and Italian so quite optimistic about the learning curve...although getting middle aged doesn't help! lol
> 
> Am currently awaiting my lawyer dealing with a land registry discrepancy and also checking any building permissions - was surprised about the time it takes to complete but want things to be in good order when I complete. Then need an architect and plans made for house with walled garden -any recommendations would be very welcome.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Stina


We live only a few km from Alcalá and once you have made a few more posts we can give you the names of an architect and tradespeople that we know do a good job.


----------



## Michael Ennis

PeterEden said:


> Hi, My name is Peter and I am moving to Estepona with my fiancé in the beginning of November. I am a management accountant by trade and will be looking for work either locally or in Gibraltar. Very keen to learn Spanish which I think is only good manners when living in Spain
> 
> So much to research !


hello peter,,

Myself and my new wife of 6 months are moving to benhavis not far from Estepona.

We like yourselves are two professional people from dublin and have a far bit of spanish.

are you a golfer by any chance.


----------



## StinaLina

baldilocks said:


> We live only a few km from Alcalá and once you have made a few more posts we can give you the names of an architect and tradespeople that we know do a good job.



Hello,

Thank you for your welcome message! Once I have posted a few more posts I am looking forward to being a full member and able to communicate with you - hope to catch up soon. I am very much looking forward to getting access to my house and to get to know both Spanish and expats locally. Movinf to Spain is a long term dream coming true!


Kind regards
Stina


----------



## StinaLina

amespana said:


> Hola Stinalina and welcome to the forum.The most important thing you must check before you spend any money is your internet access.Agents in Spain will tell you anything to get your money!They can even arrange a good signal on the day of your visit.
> It's really important to get to know an area and get to know the local expats as well.There are quite a few local forums that will help you
> The best thing to do is rent first and buy later.
> Don't be mesmerised by white walls and bougainvillaea.
> Good luck.


Hello,

Thank you for your welcome message and good advise!

I work i sales so know all about the lip-service estate agents offer but as alwasy being inunchartered waters all advise is most welcome!

I waited three months to make an offer on the propoerty I liked just to be sure it was the right one to move forwards with. It just takes a long time when the lawyers are doing a good job...

Kind regards

Stina


----------



## dam31rr

Hi. My name is Dee and I have just recently joined the forum. My husband and I are interested in moving to Maella and would like to get any advice that anyone would be willing to give on the subject. Just reading some the posts and you all seem to be a really friendly bunch, so looking forward to getting to know you.  xx


----------



## Ani Wilson

Hi all

My husband, or 2 kids (7 and 9) and myself are planning to move to Sant Cugat in January 2016.
We are from Dublin, Ireland (I am French but have been living 15 years in Dublin).

We are looking forward to a new life in Spain (although planning it has been very stressful) and would love to meet other expats in the area.

Regards

Ani


----------



## dam31rr

Hi. Thats so lovely. Where is Sant Cugat?

Dee x


----------



## Ani Wilson

Hi Dee

Thanks!
In Cataluna, close to Barcelona.

Ani


----------



## dam31rr

Is that anywhere near Maella. I think I have heard of it. What made you decide to go there? I am trying to decide what kind of property to get.

We have three children, 2, 11 and 13. I am hoping that life there will be much better than London.

Dee x


----------



## Ani Wilson

Hi Dee

No, not really. Sant Cugat would be over 2hrs up north from Maella (it's closer to Barcelona).

Well, I am originally from the Mediterranean area (Aix en Provence, in France). I have been living in Dublin for 15 years but never got used to the Irish weather...
But I am more Irish than French now and can't see myself going back to France. I quite like being a foreigner in a country (might sounds strange).

We love Barcelona. Everything about it and its surrounding and I would have the possibility to go back home more often. It's really for the lifestyle not the money nor anything else (quite the opposite, my husband is giving us his job). I know it sounds crazy,

We aren't getting any younger. Plus, we have had some life events (deaths) that made us realized that life is too short and that we needed to give it a try.

So I hope it will work out (I have to make it work no matter what)!

xx
Ani


----------



## mikeevon

Hi all
just moved over to fuengirola for 4 months, looking for long term let in Torreblanca/Los Boliches. Hoping to move here permanently. Anyone know of any apartments? must be on the flat due to arthiritis. Look forward to hearing from anyone. Cheers


----------



## dam31rr

Ani Wilson said:


> Hi Dee
> 
> No, not really. Sant Cugat would be over 2hrs up north from Maella (it's closer to Barcelona).
> 
> Well, I am originally from the Mediterranean area (Aix en Provence, in France). I have been living in Dublin for 15 years but never got used to the Irish weather...
> But I am more Irish than French now and can't see myself going back to France. I quite like being a foreigner in a country (might sounds strange).
> 
> We love Barcelona. Everything about it and its surrounding and I would have the possibility to go back home more often. It's really for the lifestyle not the money nor anything else (quite the opposite, my husband is giving us his job). I know it sounds crazy,
> 
> We aren't getting any younger. Plus, we have had some life events (deaths) that made us realized that life is too short and that we needed to give it a try.
> 
> So I hope it will work out (I have to make it work no matter what)!
> 
> xx
> Ani


Some people might think its crazy but I understand exactly what you mean. Life is really too short and its so great that you are able to fulfill your desire to live life instead of just existing in it. It would be the same for us too....the lifestyle;not the money! do you mind me asking how would you get the things that you would need? Would you get some kind of work or would you live off the land? 

My friend bought a plot of land in Wales (I know its no spain!), and her dream is to live off the land. There seems to be people on this forum who have managed to buy a plot of land and get some kind of accommodation on it and have intentions of living off the land. I think that would be the route that my family and I would go down.


Dee x


----------



## Ani Wilson

Hi Dee

I am negotiating with my Employer to work remotely. My job is focused on an international client based. So technically I do not have to be based in Dublin and my employer agreed on this. Before they accepted, I did look for an english speaking job (I have no Spanish whatsoever) and I managed to actually get one!! An american company based in Barcelona. But I preferred to stay with my current job obviously.
So that's our plan. It is working for me.
My husband though have to give up his (there is no option to work remotely for him) and is struggling to find something... so for the time being, I will be the bread-winner.


Keep us updated on your plans!

Ani
x


----------



## Joolzy

Hi
My husband and my teenage son are wanting to move to Costa Blanca. Is there anything in particular we should do? 
Im afraid od snakes (bigtime) is yecla a place with snakes? Sorry for all the questions im new to this


----------



## jlangridge

Hello,

My wife and I recently moved to Barcelona from London as she is studying here for 2 years. I'm currently working Mon-Thu in England each week, commuting back and forth on glamorous Ryanair, until I find a job here in Barcelona.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Joolzy

Hi im Joolz
We are hoping to move to Spain soon. We are looking for a property. We have 4 dogs so has to be the right area and house. 

Any info much appreciated


----------



## tonymar

Joolzy said:


> Hi im Joolz
> We are hoping to move to Spain soon. We are looking for a property. We have 4 dogs so has to be the right area and house.
> 
> Any info much appreciated


Hi Joolzy

Welcome , I guess the area would be the starting point , do you have an area of Spain in mind ?

Or are you totally new to the whole idea of moving here .

Cheers Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## baldilocks

Joolzy said:


> Hi im Joolz
> We are hoping to move to Spain soon. We are looking for a property. We have 4 dogs so has to be the right area and house.
> 
> Any info much appreciated


We have members in most parts of Spain and, hopefully, they have given the area they live in in their profiles (that way it shows in the headers of their posts.) So just ask those who live in the areas in which you are interested.


----------



## Marcwilson1981

Hi all! Right well my name is Marc, and I'm currently in the 2nd year of a Psychology and Education Studies Degree in a Swansea University.

I think I would like to take a massive step and move to Spain. Something I wish I had done a good few years ago now if I am being honest! I'm 33 now.

I would look to finish my degree, and that will be around May 2017. Sounds ages away but will be here in no time I'm sure!

I'm looking to start afresh basically. I won't go into too much detail but I'm a bit disillusioned with life in Swansea, and just think a fresh start somewhere new would do me the world of good.

I would love to discuss all aspects of doing this with everyone! So, don't be shy! Hope to speak with you soon. 

Marc


----------



## Belmarie

Hi everyone! 

I'm Belinda and I moved with my husband and 2-year old son from Switzerland to Sant Cugat.


----------



## bentms

Hi 

My names Ben, I got married in Spain last year and fell in love with the place, I'm now thinking about buying a place in Zahora near Vejer de La frontera with my wife as a holiday home.

Anybody with any advice on buying in that area, I'd love to hear from you so please feel free to PM me.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## katemon133

Hi I am Kate currently living and teaching in ireland (part-time) would like to relocate to spain as have done basic degree in spanish.
Would love to get in touch and for reommendations on where to live in Spain as I dont trust online sources very much.

Thank For the help guys please feel free to pm me


----------



## baldilocks

katemon133 said:


> Hi I am Kate currently living and teaching in ireland (part-time) would like to relocate to spain as have done basic degree in spanish.
> Would love to get in touch and for reommendations on where to live in Spain as I dont trust online sources very much.
> 
> Thank For the help guys please feel free to pm me


Erm. This is an online source!

Firstly, you need to tell us what you are looking for - there is a wide range of environments here : coastal, inland, beaches, mountains, hilly, flat plains, city, towns, villages, out in the campo, near other expats, away from expats, where a lot of English/Dutch/German/French/Catalan/Basque, Valencian is spoken, mainland, islands (Mediterranean/Atlantic), what sort of climate, in the North, South, East, West, etc. etc.

To access the PM system you need have made at least five postings.


----------



## katemon133

I appreciate your reply by online sources I mean just typing into google at a whim and making a decision based on online research . I would rather get reccommedtaions from actual expaths living in Spain.

Preferably outside the large cities but not completely rural as would have to find work in Spain.
Thanks for your help


----------



## baldilocks

katemon133 said:


> I appreciate your reply by online sources I mean just typing into google at a whim and making a decision based on online research . I would rather get reccommedtaions from actual expaths living in Spain.
> 
> Preferably outside the large cities but not completely rural as would have to find work in Spain.
> Thanks for your help


I live in a village and like most villages, there is little work. As far as teaching is concerned, if you wanted to teach inside the state system, that would first require you to get any qualifications homologated (recognised) and then you would have to go through the "oposiciones" system - this is virtually the open competition system that used to prevail in the British Civil Service. You are more likely to find teaching work in private academies, but be aware that the pay is not great (often about 10-11€ per hour) and will often be a working day starting at 4pm until 9 or 10 in the evening. Contracts are short-term often only for the school year Oct - June with nothing for the 3 month break. Alternatively you can go self-employed but you will have to pay Social Security payments of about 250€ per month (there is a reduced rate to start with) whether you earn a penny or not, however this will give you access to the Spanish state healthcare. To sign on the foreign residents register (which you must do within 90 days of arrival) you will have to show an income of at least 600€ going into a Spanish bank account every month over several months and/or (depending on which foreigners office you go to) 6,000€ capital, also in a Spanish bank account, PLUS you will have to show that you have health-care coverage (not by the EHIC).


----------



## KylieA

*Gran Canaria*

Hello! We've just moved to Gran Canaria from the UK with a 3 year old and a 7 month old. We speak no Spanish yet - but keen to learn. Hubby is a pilot so on my own a fair bit. Any other Mums in GC?


----------



## albertstumm

Hi! I'm albert and I've just begun accumulating the mounds of documents needed for my residency permit (I'm an American). So if all goes well, we'll be landing in Sitges June 1. I'm sure I'll be pestering you with questions, because I already have a million even after months of research.
Thanks!


----------



## The slow walkers

Hi everyone. We've had a little place in Spain for 7 years now and have visited about four times a year for holidays, usually between one and two weeks at a time but the time has come for us to look at spending more time there. Mr Slow would be quite happy to stay in Spain full time but Mrs Slow would like to split the time to be able to visit family and friends. So, a compromise was reached and it's planned too spend three months in Spain, three months back in the UK, back to Spain again and so forth. We'll let you know how it all pans out.


----------



## baldilocks

The slow walkers said:


> Hi everyone. We've had a little place in Spain for 7 years now and have visited about four times a year for holidays, usually between one and two weeks at a time but the time has come for us to look at spending more time there. Mr Slow would be quite happy to stay in Spain full time but Mrs Slow would like to split the time to be able to visit family and friends. So, a compromise was reached and it's planned too spend three months in Spain, three months back in the UK, back to Spain again and so forth. We'll let you know how it all pans out.


The only slight difficulty with your plan is the question of tax residency. You need to plan it so that you spend less that 183 days each calendar year (= tax year) in Spain, otherwise you will become tax resident in Spain and liable to pay taxes in Spain on your world-wide income.


----------



## The slow walkers

Thanks for your reply. Yes, the tax residency situation. We'd originally planned to spend 4 months in Spain, two months in the UK and so forth but the tax residency rules scuppered that plan. So, we then settled on the 3 and 3 diet, making sure we stay less than the 183 days in the tax year.


----------



## JYG

Hello all,

We are a family of 4, by the time we arrive, our children will be 10 and 12. If you live in Malaga, please help me to understand a few things. 

1/ We are coming with French visa for 1 year but plan to stay in Malaga for 3 months (using that Schengen Visa). We home school our children and have no intention to send them to school there. They have been in some particular Math program for gifted and they will continue when come back to US so we would like to educate them at home. Knowing that home school is illegal in Malaga, but we are NOT residents, we will come as tourists, is it OK for us to do so in your knowledge and exxperience?
2/ Is there any reliable companies you can recommend to find a furnished apartment in a family neighborhood in Malaga for 3 months? 
3/ What is the weather like in Malaga during Nov/Dec/Jan?

That is it for now and thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## Polito Boogaloo

Hello everyone, 

I´m Polly I just got to Granada, I´ve been in Spain a little while mainly Marbella so it´s so good to get Granada and enjoy real Spain. 

I´m 29 & a massage and detox therapist self employed and I also teach English mainly to kids. I´d love to use the forum to get know people in my area. Maybe do some massage or language exchanges, have some tapas and just enjoy the Granada! 

If anyone knows of any Granada forums I´d love to hear about them, I´m not exacly a digital diva so I´m having troubles navigating the site.

Looking forward to conncting with you 

Polly x


----------



## jillygirl666

Hello to everyone out there in Costa Cyberspace. Well, so far moving to Spain from the UK has been a real roller-coaster...we are now onto the 5th!!! attempt to buy. My oh My What lurks below when it comes to re-sales...one property needed an arceologist on site [to sift remains...???] if we undertook any extension works, plus the Spanish water authority, plus it was illegal...] and now just to add to the fun Marbella's town plan has been invalid....anyway aside from the technicalities lurking , am really looking forward in re-locating to Costa Del Sol in December. On that note whats the best broadband provider service and can anyone recommend a Gestor ? Chia-chow x


----------



## HoleInOne

Hi everyone.. Been lurking on this forum for some time. I have some specific questions about renting in Spain so here I am joined up...
Looking at splitting time between UK and the Costa Blanca. 

Keep up the good work expert forum :cheer2:

Tony


----------



## dooncolorfulhil

Hi, 

I'm a 27 year old guy from Dundee, Scotland who's been living in the south of France since April 2013. After a number of issues like lack of work and cost of living I've decided to look elsewhere before I even think of returning to the UK, I was supposed to move to Spain before I arrived in Nice and having been to the beautiful country a number of times over the years and been fascinated with the culture and country itself I'm very interested to moving there in 2016. 

If anyone can offer any help or advice then I'd be forever grateful, I'm looking for some websites or groups where I can find work on. I'm currently doing my TEFL at the moment and I've been working through a UK based company playing music and working for a bar dealing with the entertainment side of things, I've also worked for BT, Sitel, Tesco Call Centre, done a volunteer course through Project Scotland, whilst I have been living in Nice I helped a family teach their kids English and pick them up after school. 

I have a friend in Málaga, so I'm thinking of moving there or Cádiz. I also have a friend in Alicante, I was also advised by a friend here to keep an open mind to the cities and towns on the north coast too. I'm staying very open minded and know I will need to know where the work is.

Thanks very much and please don't hesitate to send me a message


----------



## Flimflam

Hola everyone!

I've been lurking here for a few months now - decided to just make an account already 

I moved out to the coast of Spain about 10 years ago with my family. Love it here. The kids are more Spanish than English at this point!!


----------



## natashabridge

Hi. My name's Natasha and my husband and I and his parents have bought a 1 bed flat in Gran Canaria. We're currently building our network there and learning how to do things (get internet, building works done, etc) so would love to hear anyone else's tips or experience! I've made a few posts asking for specific things and looking forward to being able to help other newbies once we've gained some gran canaria wisdom!


----------



## LizP

Hi
I have been reading this forum for many months while researching our move to Spain. I am English and my partner is Italian - so retiring to Spain seemed an obvious choice :/ We are in the final stages of buying a house in Oliva. It needs a little cosmetic work which my partner will be doing over the next year while I am working in Lnndon and then we plan to move to Spain permanently around next Sept - November.
I speak Italian and am now learning Spanish - hopefully I will be able to understand and make myself understood by then. I am sure that the culture differences will be a challenge, but one that I think will add to the experience and adventure of building a new life in a different country. The house we have chosen is in on the other side of the hill from the Old Town, near the church of Sant Francesc. 
I am hoping that I might get to know some people from Oliva on here to give us a head start for when we have our new home there. I am sure I will be asking for help in the coming months on where to find nice floor tiles at the best price, how to reseal my roof terrace and wonderful stuff like that


----------



## MelApple

*Hello*

Hi,

I'm Mel. I'm planning on moving to Spain around September next year with my husband, 12 year old daughter and my dog, Daisy. My son will be going to university in England, but will stay with us in the holidays. Both my husband and I have health problems and feel that sunshine and a slower pace of life is what we both need. I'm applying for teaching positions at the moment and have just signed up to do a TEFL course to increase my chances of finding work. Ideally we want to move fairly near the coast in the Costa Blanca, but realistically it depends where the work is and what the schools are like for my daughter to attend. She doesn't know Spanish so will need to attend an international school. I've started teaching myself Spanish, so keeping quite busy at the moment. 
I've read a few of your posts on the forum already and would like to thank you all for the great advice. No doubt I'll have loads of questions as time goes on. It feels like we've a long way to go with the preparation yet, but I'm sure the time will be here before I know it. I'm feeling quite excited about the change.


----------



## Tala Orchard

We too have health issues and have visited Spain twice recently - In October we rented a cave house; had to return briefly to England for one appointment and then asap went back to Spain in November, this time stayng in a B and B cave house before returning for a pre op assessment earlier this month. Each time, our bodies reacted favourably to the less humid atmosphere; it was easier to breathe and so much easier to move around!

Twice now we have thought we have found the ideal home, but the owner of the first one died and the owner of the second one seems to want too much money! However, come January we will be returning so Spain determined to find a purchase that will go through.

Good luck to the 4 of you!


----------



## Danielleb

Hi all. Myself and my 6 year old daughter are moving over to Spain next month and we would love to make some new friends. If anyone has any advice on Spanish life that would be wonderful. 
Thank you xx


----------



## jennyflubug

Hi! My partner and I are looking to move to Jaen next year and would like info on crime rates and if there is an expat community there. We are gay and want to move to an area that is tolerant. Any hep would be most appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jennyflubug said:


> Hi! My partner and I are looking to move to Jaen next year and would like info on crime rates and if there is an expat community there. We are gay and want to move to an area that is tolerant. Any help would be most appreciated.


Hi, I don't know much about Jaen except that I hope you don't have an allergy to olive blossom because you're going to be surrounded by it there! 
It's generally though that gay couples are well accepted in Spain, but as I'm sure you realise there will always be people "for and against" wherever you go. I expect you know that same sex marriage was legalised in Spain in 2005, the third country in the world to do so.
However, I do wonder if the acceptance level is the same for women as men.
PS you might be better opening a new thread to discuss this as this is supposedly only for introductions and you'll probably get more views on a seperate thread. Also if you search gay/ homosexual and the like some threads will come up like this one
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/58427-new-hello-gay-life-spain.html


----------



## baldilocks

jennyflubug said:


> Hi! My partner and I are looking to move to Jaen next year and would like info on crime rates and if there is an expat community there. We are gay and want to move to an area that is tolerant. Any hep would be most appreciated.


There aren't too many forum members who live, here in Jaén province. There are no expat communities in Jaén, that is one of the reasons most expats who live here, do so - we are individuals. There are a few homosexuals around, some living as couples and we know of two ladies who live together (in the sense that they share the same house) they are long-term friends and one was married when they arrived, her husband died after they had been here about a year.


----------



## stephen rieley

*hello*

Hello,I'm Stephen my partner is Susan we are both a young 50,we will be enjoying our 2nd visit to Benalmadena in March,we plan to look at properties as holiday home with a view to a permanent move in 2 to 3 years.


----------



## chris bunting

*horseshoeing*

hi , my name is Chris and I am thinking of relocating to the south west of Spain , do you think there is an opportunity for a fully qualified UK and EU registered farrier in the area ?


----------



## baldilocks

chris bunting said:


> hi , my name is Chris and I am thinking of relocating to the south west of Spain , do you think there is an opportunity for a fully qualified UK and EU registered farrier in the area ?


It is possible, since the Sevillanas do have a fair few horses but you may find that they have their favoured farriers already. Incidentally, your qualifications would need to be "homologated" before they would have any validity in Spain. Possibly others who live in that area may be able to give you a more complete answer.


----------



## chris bunting

I have no problem with validation of my professional status with the Spanish Farrier Associtions but thank you for the advice , I was just enquiring with the expat community as I know several years ago there were problems getting horses feet attended to by experienced men , i was based in the algarve for quite a few years and used to cross the border on a regular basis and my main suppliers were based in Seville and Huelva


----------



## baldilocks

All you can do is try it. Be aware that if you are self-employed you will have to pay Social Security payments of about €260 per month (there is a period, on start-up when you pay a much reduced amount increasing over time to the full rate) irrespective of how much you earn. The plus point of that is it will count as your health-care coverage for registering as a foreign resident (you have to do this within 90 days of your arrival) for which you will also have to show an income of approx €600 per head (you don't say whether you will be on your own) per month or capital of about €6,000 both in a Spanish bank account.


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> All you can do is try it. Be aware that if you are self-employed you will have to pay Social Security payments of about €260 per month (there is a period, on start-up when you pay a much reduced amount increasing over time tohis the full rate) irrespective of how much you earn. The plus point of that is it will count as your health-care coverage for registering as a foreign resident (you have to do this within 90 days of your arrival) for which you will also have to show an income of approx €600 per head (you don't say whether you will be on your own) per month or capital of about €6,000 both in a Spanish bank account.


Being registered as self-employed would cover him & any dependants for the income requirement for registering as well as the healthcare side of things.

He wouldn't have to have submitted any returns before registering, so it doesn't matter what his actual income is.


----------



## Minime54

Not sure if am doing this right.....my name Minime54. I currently work and live in London as a PA/Medical secretary and am hoping to move to warmer climate of Spain! Recently visited Barcelona and Malaga. Barcelona was way too citified for me...so much going on. Malaga, off peak season, was far more calmer and more inkeeping with where I'd like to be. I'm in my 50's and want to be as stress free as possible whilst enjoying my "time of life"...LOL. Not sure where about to live in Spain just yet and hoping this forum will lead to ideas! Thanks Guys...


----------



## tony1985

*Hi!*

Hi all,

My name is Tony, and I've just secured a job in Gib, and will be moving out to Spain in Feb 16. I've moving with my wife and young baby, and looking to live in or around Manilva/Duquesa etc.

This move is something we've thought about for quite a long time, but now I've actually handed my notice at work in the UK, it's becoming very real, and pretty scary! 
Hoping to chat to lots of people who are, or have been in a similar boat...

Firstly, what are people's thoughts on moving furniture over? I guess we are probably better off selling up and starting again, but did anyone move all of their items over? I'm particularly thinking of nursery furniture... a trip to IKEA may be one of the first things we have to do!

Cheers all!

Tony


----------



## mrypg9

tony1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Firstly, what are people's thoughts on moving furniture over? I guess we are probably better off selling up and starting again, but did anyone move all of their items over? I'm particularly thinking of nursery furniture... a trip to IKEA may be one of the first things we have to do!
> 
> Cheers all!
> 
> Tony


We moved everything we owned from the UK to Prague ten years ago then seven years ago from Prague to Andalucia.
It cost us a lot of money.
However......we have 'good' furniture which took us years to put together and would cost a lot to replace. We also are renting unfurnished and want our own familiar things around us. It's important to us.
If we had cheap, throwaway stuff we wouldn't have bothered to have spent around £10k shifting our things around Europe. We would have started over and bought good second hand furniture (we're not keen on IKEA).
So you have to decide how much your things are worth to you, in both cash and sentimental value.


----------



## S.Mvh

Hello every body
My name is Saeed, come from Iran(Persian)We move to Spain in end of March 2016, we decide to inhabitant in Torrequebrada, I'm 39, my wife is 33 and our son is 7.
I'm an investor particularly in security and financial market.
We are so glad to attend you.


----------



## sfcrader

Hello everyone, I am retired from the US Army and currently working to save enough money to retire in Spain. I am divorced and paying child support which will be finished in June 2018. I hoping to have enough by 2019 to make the move. 
I have traveled to Spain in the early 80s when stationed in Berlin Germany, and have travel back 2 more times once in the 1993 and another in 2004. 
Loads and Loads of information on this forum, truly hope that I will met some when I make the move. 
Looking in the areas of Cadiz, Malaga, Almeria, Murcia ad or Cartagena. 
I will just need to keep reading the threads and keep reading up on various areas I have thought of so far.
Thanks everyone for allowing me to be a member even though I am not moving until 2019


----------



## just1bike

*Accidental expats!*

Hi all,

It started when our son offered us his apartment in Barcelona for a month, while away traveling in Argentina.....

Instead of going back to the UK at the end of the month, we decided to go further south for a week or two, preferably at a resort with good access to the tram network. El Campello was ideal as their festival started the following week.

The day before the festival started I had a mild stroke I ended up in hospital for a week, followed by six weeks outpatient treatment. 
We opted to lease an apt, not far from the bus to the hospital.....

Then we decided to stay here rather than facing a UK winter - and stayed on for the summer - in fact, we're still here!

We're lucky that our business can be based in any EU country and most of the family live in Spain. 
Now we need to find a permanent base in the area and find a few more friends :fingerscrossed:

Alan + Mariangeles


----------



## Naomira

sfcrader said:


> Hello everyone, I am retired from the US Army and currently working to save enough money to retire in Spain. I am divorced and paying child support which will be finished in June 2018. I hoping to have enough by 2019 to make the move.
> I have traveled to Spain in the early 80s when stationed in Berlin Germany, and have travel back 2 more times once in the 1993 and another in 2004.
> Loads and Loads of information on this forum, truly hope that I will met some when I make the move.
> Looking in the areas of Cadiz, Malaga, Almeria, Murcia ad or Cartagena.
> I will just need to keep reading the threads and keep reading up on various areas I have thought of so far.
> Thanks everyone for allowing me to be a member even though I am not moving until 2019


I don't retire until 2020 but I joined this forum so that I'll be well informed and well prepared when the time comes. The information here is really useful and I'm sure you'll find what you need to know from people who are familiar with the areas you're looking at. Good luck to you.


----------



## andyvfunnels

tony1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Tony, and I've just secured a job in Gib, and will be moving out to Spain in Feb 16. I've moving with my wife and young baby, and looking to live in or around Manilva/Duquesa etc.
> 
> This move is something we've thought about for quite a long time, but now I've actually handed my notice at work in the UK, it's becoming very real, and pretty scary!
> Hoping to chat to lots of people who are, or have been in a similar boat...
> 
> Firstly, what are people's thoughts on moving furniture over? I guess we are probably better off selling up and starting again, but did anyone move all of their items over? I'm particularly thinking of nursery furniture... a trip to IKEA may be one of the first things we have to do!
> 
> Cheers all!
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony, i have been looking at getting work in Gib, can i ask how you got the Job? I am a online marketer and SEO etc...

All the best with your move.


----------



## Christina Denmark

We are a family of four, currently living in Denmark, but sooo tired of the cold wether, so I'm just so happy to have found this forum


----------



## Christina Denmark

Oh, and we are dreaming of moving to Spain. Hopefully to live there many years, but we will start for a year


----------



## AnneD

Hello and Happy New Year,

Really happy to have stumbled upon this forum. It is timely, since we are planning to move to Spain in the next 12-18 months. We are a Brit and a Canadian, now living in Canada. We have been to some of the larger cities in Spain but have spent most of our time while there in Granada province, particularly Las Alpujarras. We love the area and are looking for property but have not ruled out renting for at least 6 months first...we want a renovated, ready to move into, rural property or village home with some land for a small garden. 
We are now considering widening our search to include Asturias in the North...

One of us is fluent in Spanish, the other is learning; we are self employed. 
Looking forward to reading the posts on the forum. Gracias!


----------



## Townfanjon

Hi folks, first post so I hope I dont bore you all. 
We are looking to buy an apartment ( work not objected to ,( loads of building experience and I am a qualified plumbing and heating engineer ) to use for the moment as a holiday home to eventually turn in to out main home . 
Our main problem , which I would really appreciate any help, advice and opinions is ....is it the canaries or spain ??
Thank you in advance


----------



## jojo

Townfanjon said:


> Hi folks, first post so I hope I dont bore you all.
> We are looking to buy an apartment ( work not objected to ,( loads of building experience and I am a qualified plumbing and heating engineer ) to use for the moment as a holiday home to eventually turn in to out main home .
> Our main problem , which I would really appreciate any help, advice and opinions is ....is it the canaries or spain ??
> Thank you in advance


 Welcome to the forum. Firstly buying in Spain and indeed "reforming"/doing up a property isn't the same as it is in the uk, so please have a good look through the forum to get as much information as you can. As for where, well as its a holiday home you'd probably be wise to check flights, airports, transfers, costs etc. The canaries tends to have a better all year round climate compared to Spain - which can be cold in the winter. But really it's a personal choice that needs your investigation. 

Have a good nose through the various threads on here and feel free to ask anything 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Townfanjon

Hi jo , thank you for replying. I am still finding my way around here lol. Theres obviously loads of info available. I didnt want to 'babble on ' on on my first post. 
Because of my background it does open more doors as to what I can buy , I am not actually looking to 'do up' a property its more I can see beyond, poor tiling , poor decoration tired kitchens etc etc which I know a lot just turn properties down because they want work. 
The big question is where ?? So. I will read on with interest lol 

Thank you


----------



## GPF364

Thank you Expat Forum,
My wife, Julie and myself, are moving to Javea, Cosa Blanca North on the 15th January 2016. All is a bit frantic at this time, with removals etc, but looking forward to commencing a new chapter in Spain. We visited our chosen area prior to Christmas and secure a lovely rental villa. We have a Spanish Bank account and obviously obtained our NIE numbers. The only real concern is finding the best way to arrange getting UK TV in Spain. We are not bothered about the 'soaps', but news, sport, Netflicks, Amazon Prime etc. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
George and Julie


----------



## baldilocks

GPF364 said:


> Thank you Expat Forum,
> My wife, Julie and myself, are moving to Javea, Cosa Blanca North on the 15th January 2016. All is a bit frantic at this time, with removals etc, but looking forward to commencing a new chapter in Spain. We visited our chosen area prior to Christmas and secure a lovely rental villa. We have a Spanish Bank account and obviously obtained our NIE numbers. The only real concern is finding the best way to arrange getting UK TV in Spain. We are not bothered about the 'soaps', but news, sport, Netflicks, Amazon Prime etc. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> George and Julie


Hi

You may be OK with satellite, but since they changed satellites and the coverage, most of us can't get TV that way so we get it online. There are at least two ways you can do this by going to Camposat.Tv (this catties Filmon stuff or you can go to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION direct. Alternatively you can get an Android box (ebay) for about £60-70 and get TV through Camposat/Filmon. The Anfroid box gives you other options as well. If you have a "Smart" TV then it6 should be able to connect direct to ADSL and the internet cutting out the need for an Android box. The one we have (inherited) is an LG and we can get TV from all over the world on that.


----------



## GPF364

Baldilocks, that's a great help. We have a tv in the villa, but wont know until we get there what it can pick up. We have a smart tv being delivered via a removals company, so hopefully all will be ok


----------



## mauisculptress

Aloha from Maui Hawaii, Have just started to research moving to Europe. Would like to travel around to a few countries to see what area suits us best. I am hoping to hear we could manage that on our retirement budget of 3,000 USD a month. 

just the two of us, figure a studio depending on country would be between 600 to 1200 a month? we eat pretty much one meal and thought our food might range from 400 to 700 a month? looking to stay in smaller villages with a rail system or buses close to main city with farmers markets and other essentials. if we had to I think we could up the budget a bit more but not much. would like to see Italy, France, Spain, England Ireland and Scotland to start.

I think we would qualify for the one year visa from France. 

any ideas or suggestions is appreciated

Mahalo


----------



## baldilocks

mauisculptress said:


> Aloha from Maui Hawaii, Have just started to research moving to Europe. Would like to travel around to a few countries to see what area suits us best. I am hoping to hear we could manage that on our retirement budget of 3,000 USD a month.
> 
> just the two of us, figure a studio depending on country would be between 600 to 1200 a month? we eat pretty much one meal and thought our food might range from 400 to 700 a month? looking to stay in smaller villages with a rail system or buses close to main city with farmers markets and other essentials. if we had to I think we could up the budget a bit more but not much. would like to see Italy, France, Spain, England Ireland and Scotland to start.
> 
> I think we would qualify for the one year visa from France.
> 
> any ideas or suggestions is appreciated
> 
> Mahalo


Your 3000 USD are currently worth 2745 Euro and 2700 € per month should be OK provided you don't push the boat out too much. Average price for "menú del día" (2 or 3 courses plus a drink) varies between 7 and 12 € depending on where you are, so saying 10 € for 30 days = 300 € covers your main meal each day - note that menú is not always available at weekends. 

Public transport is limited and may even be non-existent in some of the smaller villages. We live in a village and there are a couple of buses in the morning for going to work/school and similar in the other direction later in the day with a couple of buses for shoppers during the week. Our nearest railway station (a terminus) is an hour's drive away and there are three trains a day to Madrid (4 hour journey) and three back. 

Most places have a weekly market which is mostly occupied by traders selling stuff of varying (usually of low to moderate) quality but there is usually space for local householders to sell their own produce that has been harvested that morning.


----------



## Lynn R

mauisculptress said:


> Aloha from Maui Hawaii, Have just started to research moving to Europe. Would like to travel around to a few countries to see what area suits us best. I am hoping to hear we could manage that on our retirement budget of 3,000 USD a month.
> 
> just the two of us, figure a studio depending on country would be between 600 to 1200 a month? we eat pretty much one meal and thought our food might range from 400 to 700 a month? looking to stay in smaller villages with a rail system or buses close to main city with farmers markets and other essentials. if we had to I think we could up the budget a bit more but not much. would like to see Italy, France, Spain, England Ireland and Scotland to start.
> 
> I think we would qualify for the one year visa from France.
> 
> any ideas or suggestions is appreciated
> 
> Mahalo


Villages with access to good public transport links tend to be few and far between as the two things don't really go together - the best public transport will always be where the larger centres of population are. However, one place which springs to mind which might meet your needs is Álora, inland from Málaga. Not only is it set in beautiful countryside close to the spectacuar El Chorro gorge where the newly re-opened El Caminito del Rey walkway is situated (Google it) but it is also the last stop on the Cercanias Line 2 commuter rail service into the City of Málaga. 

Álora


----------



## just1bike

*Television options*

We avoid variable sat problems by by using a 'smart dns'(unblock-us[dot]com) on one of our laptops. This enables us to use any of the online services such as iPlayer, Channel 4, all ITV services, Amazon, Netflix etc. We pay around £3 a month and can quit any time. 

The advantages are:

Cheap! We default to view the UK but we can change to any other country in seconds.

Easy to connect to many countries, including Europe, US, South America etc..

Amazon, Netflix and other similar UK services won't connect online unless you 'pretend' to be in the UK, so this sorts the problem.

We can use US Netflix (or similar) which many UK users prefer, as it has a wider range of films, series etc..

The traditional VPN services are now being blocked by the BBC iPlayer (and other services), the 'smart DNS' system avoids this.
VPN usually reduces the effective data stream, this doesn't.

Disadvantages:

You are dependent on your area connection (cable, traditional, mobile) as any other internet service. 

If you want the highest quality, sat will win - but the cost, access limitations and consistency will vary depending on region/terrain.

If you use BBC, ITV, Channel 4 online, they will block certain relatively new popular films, depending on contractual agreement - good old terrestrial services are the only way out!

We connect our television or media monitor via HDMI from a laptop, and have never used any other form of TV viewing since we moved to Valencia two years ago.

It's not a perfect answer, but we prefer the flexibility and cost for our uses, as we're not 'telly addicts'
You don't need to be techies, just 'computer aware'!

Alan + Mariangeles


----------



## dleafy

*Hi All*

Hi all,

First post on here. I’ve been reading for only a day or so but have already gained a huge amount from reading the opinions and experiences of others.
My wife and I have always wanted to move to Spain when we retire and have now started to think about it seriously.

Although I’m only 50 and wor lass 45, our UK mortgage will be finished in about 12-14 months as we are overpaying at £1,500 per month. 
We plan on buying a 2-3 bed-roomed place in Costa Blanca as a holiday home and like the look of Gran Alacant.
We are attracted to this area by the weather……ex-pat community…..shops, bars and restaurants.

We would expect to have a large part of the mortgage payed off come retirement time and would then be in a position to either move into it or sell it and our uk home (current value around £190,000 - £200,000) and buy another place.
We plan to buy a new or nearly new home for around the €100,000 mark with a communal pool, providing its opening hour’s suit us.

We have plenty of time to do lots of ground work first, but it looks like this forum is an excellent place to start!

Cheers

Davy !!!


----------



## tonymar

Welcome Davy 

Good luck with the move , 100k euros goes quite long way now days , wish it did 12 years ago when we made the move .

but in saying that still have no regrets !!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## dleafy

*Thanks*

Thanks Tony,
Much appreciated. I've got lots of questions.
Going to Barbados for a few weeks on Friday, but I'll be back to pick people's brains soon!

Cheers

Davy !!!


----------



## RayD

simonanomaly said:


> Hi everybody
> Just moved into a villa in Catral after being in Almaradi for 6 weeks. Really would love to hear from anybody who lives in Catral or nearby. Please do take the time to say 'hi'. Cheers Si


Hi Si - just done the same - moved into a villa in Catral at end of September 2015 with my partner, Carol. We would like to make contact with any others from the UK in the same area.

Ray


----------



## Dionysus

*Thinking about Spain...*

Hello all... we are family of six! Three girls, one boy. My wife is originally from Spain, she moved to the US at age 10, but she is a Norwegian citizen (more in our future posts on why!). We've been to Spain, mainly Barcelona, almost yearly for over a dozen years now. We currently live in Houston, and neither of us have ever wanted to 'end up' here. We've dreamed of moving to Spain, and now that the Oil and Gas industry is not doing wo well, we may be able to use it to our advantage (generous severance offers) and make our move earlier than planned. 

I will be asking questions in the forum now and again and would be happy to hear from everyone who responds, pros and cons. Thank you in advance.


----------



## huckdog

Hi! I'm Huckdog and my partner and I moved to Valencia in 2010 to escape the rat-race in Blighty. She is now retired but I have plenty of time before retiring so I became an ESL teacher 4 years ago. I started with kiddies, moved up to adults but now I concentrate on teaching Business English to companies in and around Valencia city. I really love teaching!
Originally I'm from Rhodesia but left in 1980, went to England for 30 years and finally landed at my resting place in Spain!
Most of my spare time in spent in our large, beautiful, irrigation fed garden. I'm trying to set my sights to building and flying flexwing microlights.


----------



## jojo

huckdog said:


> Hi! I'm Huckdog and my partner and I moved to Valencia in 2010 to escape the rat-race in Blighty. She is now retired but I have plenty of time before retiring so I became an ESL teacher 4 years ago. I started with kiddies, moved up to adults but now I concentrate on teaching Business English to companies in and around Valencia city. I really love teaching!
> Originally I'm from Rhodesia but left in 1980, went to England for 30 years and finally landed at my resting place in Spain!
> Most of my spare time in spent in our large, beautiful, irrigation fed garden. I'm trying to set my sights to building and flying flexwing microlights.



Welcome to the forum. I'm glad you've found the perfect niche for you. I suspect your contributions will be very useful. Feel free to ask questions or offer any tips to the rest of us

Jo xxx


----------



## Elyles

Strange, but I ran into a woman last evening in a local second hand store with five kids and a husband from Houston.


----------



## Dionysus

*Ha...*



Elyles said:


> Strange, but I ran into a woman last evening in a local second hand store with five kids and a husband from Houston.


No kidding? Here's one to up you... I have a sister-in-law here in Houston who has five kids! Did the husband have a patch over the right eye?! HA! Like my wife, she's originally from Spain.


----------



## Seekingsun

I am seeking sun which speaks for itself. Moving to Ontinyent later this year with my husband. Already have property. Saying I'm excited is an understatement. I do know learning Spanish is our number one priority. Can anyone advise a good teacher? 🌅


----------



## DreamDoLove

*Future Gaditana!*

¡Hola a todos! My partner and I have just moved here from Finland - or rather, from (Northern) Ireland, via Finland. I'm a coach/trainer/writer/speaker, so work online mostly; he's a newly-qualified TEFL teacher, working in Barbate. We're renting in Zahatra (well, Atlanterra, which is not quite as connected as we thought..!) for January whilst we figure out whether to move to Barbate for the duration of his contract, or to Conil, or to attempt the commute from Cádiz, which is where we want to be. (Prob not Cádiz for now tho' as the commute is substantial...) Has to be coastal! (Party for love of sea/boats; mostly for cooling effect of coastal breezes on our Irish complexions...  )

We're both musicians and excited about getting stuck into the music scene here; I host multi-artform cabaret nights called the Sofa Sessions, and am keen to run some in the Cádiz region this year.

Been browsing the forum for a long time and appreciate the great info here. I'm not sure if the sign-up procedure changed (got easier!) 'cos I know I tried to register before and had problems; happy to not be a lurker any more!  

Love to hear from anyone in Conil/Barbate/Cádiz, thanks again for all your useful posts, and encantada!

13


----------



## MissHavisham

*Waiting impatiently*

Hi I am currently living and working in Indonesia and looking forward to moving to Aguilas at the end of my contract in June. We have already bought an apartment not far from the beach and can't wait for my morning coffee by the sea. Hope to get a p/t job as a teacher but will wait and see. I visit this site to read many of the interesting and amusing stories posted.


----------



## DeeDee21

*Hello*

Hi I'm Dee

My husband and I will be moving to Spain in the next two weeks. We'll be staying in Valencia, but not sure if that is where we will end up staying.

We will both be looking for work as soon as we get there. We both have IT backgrounds. My husband is a web designer and can do IT support for both Mac and PC's. I also do IT support and administration and am currently doing a TEFL course so will be looking to teach in a school or privately with a family.

It would be great to hear back from you guys who are in the same boat as us or those who have been and done it already.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## tonymar

Hi Dee

Good luck with the move ! see you are from Essex 

We moved out 12 years ago from collier row , essex 

Cheers Tony


----------



## DeeDee21

tonymar said:


> Hi Dee
> 
> Good luck with the move ! see you are from Essex
> 
> We moved out 12 years ago from collier row , essex
> 
> Cheers Tony


Hi Tony

Thanks for replying.

Yes, we'll be saying bye bye to Essex :sad:

Where about's in Spain are you? What do you do out there? How did you find the initial move and settling in? Sorry loads of questions


----------



## tonymar

DeeDee21 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Yes, we'll be saying bye bye to Essex :sad:
> 
> Where about's in Spain are you? What do you do out there? How did you find the initial move and settling in? Sorry loads of questions


Hi Dee

I live near Agost Alicante , rural 
I was a self employed builder here for many years , but now there isn't much work in that line 

It took quite a while to settle in , but luv it here now ! the red tape and paperwork can get you down a bit , but hey its sunny and the beers cheap !!

Cheers Tony


----------



## DeeDee21

tonymar said:


> Hi Dee
> 
> I live near Agost Alicante , rural
> I was a self employed builder here for many years , but now there isn't much work in that line
> 
> It took quite a while to settle in , but luv it here now ! the red tape and paperwork can get you down a bit , but hey its sunny and the beers cheap !!
> 
> Cheers Tony


We were in Albir Alacante in 2012, we loved it there. We might end up there if we don't get on in Valencia.

Moving abroad is a huge life change, hopefully we will acclimatise well. I'm looking forward to the slower pace, but as you said not with the paperwork. I'm also looking forward to the warmer weather and being able to go to the beach with real sand


----------



## baldilocks

DeeDee21 said:


> We were in Albir Alacante in 2012, we loved it there. We might end up there if we don't get on in Valencia.
> 
> Moving abroad is a huge life change, hopefully we will acclimatise well. I'm looking forward to the slower pace, but as you said not with the paperwork. I'm also looking forward to the warmer weather and being able to go to the beach with real sand


You don't just have Southend's beach there are other sandier beaches in Essex. One thing you might like is the fact that here, at the moment, there is almost 1½ hours more daylight.


----------



## DeeDee21

baldilocks said:


> You don't just have Southend's beach there are other sandier beaches in Essex. One thing you might like is the fact that here, at the moment, there is almost 1½ hours more daylight.


True but they are not as nice and inviting as the beaches in Spain, and they get so crowded in the short summer days we have.


----------



## tonymar

DeeDee21 said:


> True but they are not as nice and inviting as the beaches in Spain, and they get so crowded in the short summer days we have.


A couple of years ago we took my sons Spanish girlfriend to Southend on here first visit to the Uk 

The rain was going sideways , the tide was out, and we had the worst ever fish and chips , but she loved the Amusement Arcades as they dont seem to exist here !

Cheers Tony

Ps Campello beach is one of my personal favourites although man made is always very clean and has plenty of space , although parking can be a problem in the summer !


----------



## Alcalaina

DreamDoLove said:


> ¡Hola a todos! My partner and I have just moved here from Finland - or rather, from (Northern) Ireland, via Finland. I'm a coach/trainer/writer/speaker, so work online mostly; he's a newly-qualified TEFL teacher, working in Barbate. We're renting in Zahatra (well, Atlanterra, which is not quite as connected as we thought..!) for January whilst we figure out whether to move to Barbate for the duration of his contract, or to Conil, or to attempt the commute from Cádiz, which is where we want to be. (Prob not Cádiz for now tho' as the commute is substantial...) Has to be coastal! (Party for love of sea/boats; mostly for cooling effect of coastal breezes on our Irish complexions...  )
> 
> We're both musicians and excited about getting stuck into the music scene here; I host multi-artform cabaret nights called the Sofa Sessions, and am keen to run some in the Cádiz region this year.
> 
> Been browsing the forum for a long time and appreciate the great info here. I'm not sure if the sign-up procedure changed (got easier!) 'cos I know I tried to register before and had problems; happy to not be a lurker any more!
> 
> Love to hear from anyone in Conil/Barbate/Cádiz, thanks again for all your useful posts, and encantada!


Saludos vecinos, we live in Alcalá de los Gazules which isn't far from you as the eagle flies. We used to play Irish music a lot when we lived in England, though there's not much demand for jigs and reels up here in flamenco-land. However my OH has an impressive collection of guitars and can play pretty much anything.

You really need to move out of Atlanterra - Barbate is great, despite its somewhat scruffy appearance. Hope we can get together some time!


----------



## Scots mum

Hello all, 
I am in the process of looking for somewhere to move to in Spain permanently, either near Lorca or Valencia. Any recommendations? ? 
We are tired of the cold in Scotland and looking for a change.
Scots mum.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Waykat

W are planning to retire to Spain in 2017! Excited & nervous!


----------



## Elyles

Waykat said:


> W are planning to retire to Spain in 2017! Excited & nervous!


The excitement and nervousness are both healthy emotions. Once here your time will go fast.


----------



## DreamDoLove

Alcalaina said:


> Saludos vecinos, we live in Alcalá de los Gazules which isn't far from you as the eagle flies. We used to play Irish music a lot when we lived in England, though there's not much demand for jigs and reels up here in flamenco-land. However my OH has an impressive collection of guitars and can play pretty much anything.
> 
> You really need to move out of Atlanterra - Barbate is great, despite its somewhat scruffy appearance. Hope we can get together some time!


Hi there! So sorry for the delayed response - I must check my notification settings; I just found this by chance! 

Long story short it looks like Vejer now after all; would love to meet up with you's for musical yarns!  I'll be in touch as soon as we settle - 4 days left here then we're moving somewhere..!

Hasta pronto.


----------



## loopylisa

Hi. I've been visiting Spain for the last 35 years as a holiday maker and now that retirement is not so far away I'm thinking of making the leap into the Spanish life on a semi permanent basis. I currently work for my local authority and have one adult son and 2 granddaughters. I live with my partner of 29 years in the South East of England.


----------



## tonymar

loopylisa said:


> Hi. I've been visiting Spain for the last 35 years as a holiday maker and now that retirement is not so far away I'm thinking of making the leap into the Spanish life on a semi permanent basis. I currently work for my local authority and have one adult son and 2 granddaughters. I live with my partner of 29 years in the South East of England.


Hi , welcome

Sounds like a good idea , Spain is a nice place to live !

Personally have been here 12 years , no regrets so far 

The only thing regarding your situation , would you miss the grand kids and your son ?

Cheers Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## Evebridg

xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hi. I'm retired and in my early 70s. I can't stand the grey skies in Ireland anymore. I spent most of my life in California. 
I would like to find a community of similar retirees living on their pension. I can't afford to buy and would be renting.
I'd appreciate any advice or suggestions.


----------



## Elyles

Evebridg said:


> Hi. I'm retired and in my early 70s. I can't stand the grey skies in Ireland anymore. I spent most of my life in California. I would like to find a community of similar retirees living on their pension. I can't afford to buy and would be renting. I'd appreciate any advice or suggestions.


 Spain is so diverse. Mountains? Beaches? Do you speak Spanish? We live in the foothills of the Pyrenees in a small town called Jaca. There are a few English nearby but not many and even less Americans. Although it snows in the mountains nearby, we rarely get any. This year the Winter seems like Spring. Originally from the Bay Area, we have lived and travelled all over the world but got strung out on skiing when living in the mountains of Wyoming. I can no longer ski but my wife continues. Your decision to live in a retirement community is good but may be costly. I don't know. I will pm you the personal email of the Irish Representative here that is a friend of ours in Bilbao. He may be able to direct you. Here one can live economically and peacefully. One can also study Spanish for free. ,Like many areas of Spain, it's a beautiful area surrounded by mountains. Although my wife and I have some investments, we live off our pensions easily. Public transportation, like in many Spanish cities is very inexpensive and readily available. When moving here a few years ago we decided to do it sans cars and have done well. Whatever you seek you will find. If you decide to contact our friend Rocco, please use my name. Ed in Jaca.

You are not set up yet for private messages so email Rocco at [email protected]


----------



## baldilocks

Elyles said:


> Spain is so diverse. Mountains? Beaches? Do you speak Spanish? We live in the foothills of the Pyrenees in a small town called Jaca. There are a few English nearby but not many and even less Americans. Although it snows in the mountains nearby, we rarely get any. This year the Winter seems like Spring. Originally from the Bay Area, we have lived and travelled all over the world but got strung out on skiing when living in the mountains of Wyoming. I can no longer ski but my wife continues. Your decision to live in a retirement community is good but may be costly. I don't know. I will pm you the personal email of the Irish Representative here that is a friend of ours in Bilbao. He may be able to direct you. Here one can live economically and peacefully. One can also study Spanish for free. ,Like many areas of Spain, it's a beautiful area surrounded by mountains. Although my wife and I have some investments, we live off our pensions easily. Public transportation, like in many Spanish cities is very inexpensive and readily available. When moving here a few years ago we decided to do it sans cars and have done well. Whatever you seek you will find. If you decide to contact our friend Rocco, please use my name. Ed in Jaca.
> 
> You are not set up yet for private messages so email Rocco at [email protected]


He will need to have made at least five postings before he can access the PM facility.


----------



## Jakdeakin

*Jak Deakin*

Hello to you all
My name is Jak and I am not currently in Spain but my wife and I are strongly considering moving our family to Spain. The reason for my post is simple, I need to know what I am to do about work.
I am a chemical dosing engineer and have been installing and maintain dosing systems on swimming pools for many years and this is something I would like to carry on, especially given the amount of pools in Spain. there in lies my problem, as there are so many pools in Spain I am assuming there is also a large number companies offering a similar service. I would initially target expats as customers as there would be the added bonus of no language barrier (until I learnt the lingo) and a common understanding of work to be carried out would be easier to grasp. so my question is this......To all expats that do have a pool, who maintains the pool? would you consider an automated dosing system if not already installed and would you rather deal with a British engineer? 
any feed back would be much appreciated 
Regards
Jak Deakin


----------



## Spainward Bound

*Hello*

Looking to meet new people who currently live in Spain.

** My name is John and I am a 50 y/o gay man living in the US. After a couple of decades of observations, critical thinking, and deep contemplation; I've decided to move out of the country and begin a new life. I've spent the last 14 months researching other cultures, and concluded that the Barcelona area of Spain is where I want to be. I am now in the planning phase, with a goal to move sometime early 2017.

** I will tell you a little about myself. My 6 year college education includes a nursing degree, studies in psychology, religion, and graphic design. I am a former Registered Nurse of 17 years. Currently I spend my time as a free-lance photographer and graphic designer. My other interests include cooking Mediterranean cuisine, interior design, home improvement, computer technology, reading and researching, healthy living, humanism, and community service.

** Once I arrive, I plan to fully integrate myself in the Spanish culture. As far as the language goes, I took a year of Spanish in college, and am currently back to intense studies of Castilian Spanish. I will be applying for a Self-Employed category Visa for an online business. My lifestyle expectations are modest, and I plan to live on around 2100 euros/month. I will be looking to rent a one bedroom apartment for me and my cat.

** I appreciate any, and all discussions re: myself and my plans to live in Spain. Thank you.


----------



## Evebridg

Thank you for your reply. You have given me some very practical advice. I do speak a little Spanish and I am continuing to learn. Where you live sounds very nice. The reason I mentioned retirement communities is that I don't want to move to Spain and be isolated. I too am without a car, but I like public transportation.
Please keep in touch, I would love to hear from you again.


----------



## Elyles

Evebridg said:


> Thank you for your reply. You have given me some very practical advice. I do speak a little Spanish and I am continuing to learn. Where you live sounds very nice. The reason I mentioned retirement communities is that I don't want to move to Spain and be isolated. I too am without a car, but I like public transportation. Please keep in touch, I would love to hear from you again.



Eve, you really need to look around. Here the community is very centered around the old part dating to the year 1000. I don't know if I mentioned or not but in most cities you can enroll in Español para los extranjeros for free. Although I could speak some Spanish my wife could speak none upon arrival here. We have been enrolled in the free classes for three years now. When I ask Isabel, our instructor how long we can continue with classes she asks how long we intend on living. 

Since you are over 65 you immediately qualify to ride the municipal bus for free. All you must do is apply for a card at the city hall for 10€ a year. To travel to other parts of Spain you can get a Tarjeta Dorada for train discounts 40% off M-Th and 25% on weekends. There are also group trips through local travel agencies that are economical. 

When we came a few years ago we arrived with 14 boxes and a road bicycle. We sold everything stateside and really pared down. 

If Protestant, there is a very small branch of the Presbyterian church here that has been in existence for over 100 years. It is very small and intimate. Of course, there is the oldest cathedral in Aragon here as well. And, if you are like most, you can hike in the nearby foothills of the Pyrenees. 

I mentioned that we own our flat but we rented for two years first. Although slightly less expensive elsewhere, housing is reasonable here to rent. The problem is that it is a tourist town and you must know where to rent to stay away from noise during fiestas. You can rent a nice three bedroom flat for around 400€ a month. 

What I see as the main advantage and disadvantage of getting here on public transportation is being knowledgable of train and bus schedules. 

I sent a message to Rocco about you possibly contacting him.


----------



## Elyles

Spainward Bound said:


> Looking to meet new people who currently live in Spain. ** My name is John and I am a 50 y/o gay man living in the US. After a couple of decades of observations, critical thinking, and deep contemplation; I've decided to move out of the country and begin a new life. I've spent the last 14 months researching other cultures, and concluded that the Barcelona area of Spain is where I want to be. I am now in the planning phase, with a goal to move sometime early 2017. ** I will tell you a little about myself. My 6 year college education includes a nursing degree, studies in psychology, religion, and graphic design. I am a former Registered Nurse of 17 years. Currently I spend my time as a free-lance photographer and graphic designer. My other interests include cooking Mediterranean cuisine, interior design, home improvement, computer technology, reading and researching, healthy living, humanism, and community service. ** Once I arrive, I plan to fully integrate myself in the Spanish culture. As far as the language goes, I took a year of Spanish in college, and am currently back to intense studies of Castilian Spanish. I will be applying for a Self-Employed category Visa for an online business. My lifestyle expectations are modest, and I plan to live on around 2100 euros/month. I will be looking to rent a one bedroom apartment for me and my cat. ** I appreciate any, and all discussions re: myself and my plans to live in Spain. Thank you.


 Good choice to move to Barcelona. Having written the book on being straight, I fail to know anything about the apparent large Gay community there. Of course, no matter where you end up you will discover significantly less homophobia here. Before bringing your cat over you must have a chip implanted as well as certification from a USDA vet. Ours made the final driving trek across the US and the flight out of Atlanta easily. He has adapted very well but still cannot understand Spanish. His adopted brother has helped him with that though. Your budget seems realistic. At your age you can still get private healthcare inexpensive--till you turn 65. Also, you can buy into the Spanish care system here after a year's residence for 52€ a month till 65. Since you are shooting for self employment visa, you will be paying into the Spanish Social Security System around 250€ a month which will provide you with healthcare. Also, in most communities you can enroll in Spanish classes for free. It is kind of on par with ESL classes but to learn Spanish. In Barcelona there are many English speakers, unlike where we live. You don't need a car here as well, which is a huge financial liability.


----------



## baldilocks

Evebridg said:


> Thank you for your reply. You have given me some very practical advice. I do speak a little Spanish and I am continuing to learn. Where you live sounds very nice. The reason I mentioned retirement communities is that I don't want to move to Spain and be isolated. I too am without a car, but I like public transportation.
> Please keep in touch, I would love to hear from you again.


In most buses outside main towns/cities, buses tend to run when required so they are often limited to one or two early morning for going to work/school, likewise about 2pm-3pm for kids returning and workers who finish early, one in the evening and possibly one or two shoppers buses in the week. Weekends are even bleaker and Sunday maybe limited to just one in the evening taking school boarders back to their digs.

For trains visit Renfe - good opportunity to practise your Spanish - search for trains between A and B, click on the train number and it will bring up the schedule. Be prepared for some very slow trains on the all-stations from A to B trains. The AVE is faster but is limited as far as routes and destinations are concerned.

Quicker is to fly - both Barcelona (BCN) and Madrid (MAD) have regional air services and there is access to the islands from nearby mainland airports.


----------



## Elyles

I woke up early thinking of healthcare. At our mature ages it is a significant issue to most of us. If on private healthcare we have a local private clinic that can refer to any specialist (most in the same clinic) needed. Of course, occasionally, like in my case of back issues, I took the bus to Zaragoza to see a neurosurgeon. The clinic offered to have me taken by ambulance at no cost to me. When I came home, it was by ambulance. Nice ride. With the public healthcare, we have a large local clinic and a decent sized hospital. If one presents at the local ER and a needed Doctor is not available, they will ambulance you to Huesca, a city of over 50,000. Back to transportation. One can get to Huesca or Zaragoza from here on multiple daily busses. To go to Madrid or Barcelona, one need simply to take the bus to Huesca or Zaragoza then the AVE. Huesca only has a couple of daily runs but Zaragoza has them on the hour.

You may even want to think of Huesca as a potential residence town. It is a nice city with many amenities.


----------



## Helenameva

Spainward Bound said:


> Looking to meet new people who currently live in Spain.
> 
> ** My name is John and I am a 50 y/o gay man living in the US. After a couple of decades of observations, critical thinking, and deep contemplation; I've decided to move out of the country and begin a new life. I've spent the last 14 months researching other cultures, and concluded that the Barcelona area of Spain is where I want to be. I am now in the planning phase, with a goal to move sometime early 2017.
> 
> ** I will tell you a little about myself. My 6 year college education includes a nursing degree, studies in psychology, religion, and graphic design. I am a former Registered Nurse of 17 years. Currently I spend my time as a free-lance photographer and graphic designer. My other interests include cooking Mediterranean cuisine, interior design, home improvement, computer technology, reading and researching, healthy living, humanism, and community service.
> 
> ** Once I arrive, I plan to fully integrate myself in the Spanish culture. As far as the language goes, I took a year of Spanish in college, and am currently back to intense studies of Castilian Spanish. I will be applying for a Self-Employed category Visa for an online business. My lifestyle expectations are modest, and I plan to live on around 2100 euros/month. I will be looking to rent a one bedroom apartment for me and my cat.
> 
> ** I appreciate any, and all discussions re: myself and my plans to live in Spain. Thank you.


Dear John, I live just south of Barcelona, about 45 minutes from the city centre and 30 minutes from the coast. Your monthly budget sounds very generous, we are a family of three and live quite comfortably on that, even if I added the cost of rent/ mortgage, which I don't have to pay. In the centre or nearer the coast, everything is more expensive than here, even so, unless you have an expensive lifestyle or a very large cat you should be more than fine.

The language barrier was and still is the biggest problem for me. Being able to communicate is vital. It sounds obvious but do not underestimate it. Keep up with the language learning and you will have a good head start, although until you actually live here you won't be able to get to the level you need. Of course, Catalan is spoken here too. You will be fine learning Spanish, stick with that and worry about Catalan when you are here. Everybody speaks Spanish but a bit of Catalan will go a long way too, especially away from the centre. There is a decent amount of Catalaphobia about. If I were you I would read up about it, from neutral sources obviously, so that you are prepared. I'm not sure what you mean by 'Spanish culture' but remember the majority of Catalonia doesn't see itself as part of Spain. However Catalan culture is very entertaining and I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Debbiedarwen

*New to the Forum*

Hi all, myself and my husband have just bought a property in Tallante, Cartegena, Murcia. We are hoping to spend the winter in Spain and the summer in the UK. My husband is retuning to the house in March for 4-6 weeks and is trying to order doors and windows to be made and delivered in March so he can fit them but we are really struggling to find a company that can assist due to the language barrier. We are also trying to find a TV/internet package company that supplies in the area, so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina

Spainward Bound said:


> Looking to meet new people who currently live in Spain.
> 
> ** My name is John and I am a 50 y/o gay man living in the US. After a couple of decades of observations, critical thinking, and deep contemplation; I've decided to move out of the country and begin a new life. I've spent the last 14 months researching other cultures, and concluded that the Barcelona area of Spain is where I want to be. I am now in the planning phase, with a goal to move sometime early 2017.
> 
> ** I will tell you a little about myself. My 6 year college education includes a nursing degree, studies in psychology, religion, and graphic design. I am a former Registered Nurse of 17 years. Currently I spend my time as a free-lance photographer and graphic designer. My other interests include cooking Mediterranean cuisine, interior design, home improvement, computer technology, reading and researching, healthy living, humanism, and community service.
> 
> ** Once I arrive, I plan to fully integrate myself in the Spanish culture. As far as the language goes, I took a year of Spanish in college, and am currently back to intense studies of Castilian Spanish. I will be applying for a Self-Employed category Visa for an online business. My lifestyle expectations are modest, and I plan to live on around 2100 euros/month. I will be looking to rent a one bedroom apartment for me and my cat.
> 
> ** I appreciate any, and all discussions re: myself and my plans to live in Spain. Thank you.


Hi John, Barcelona is a great place (with the world's finest football team) but be aware that around half the population there don't regard themselves as Spanish, so I wouldn't go on too loudly about Castilian culture. Start reading up on the history and politics of Catalonia - truly fascinating!


----------



## Alcalaina

Helenameva said:


> Dear John, I live just south of Barcelona, about 45 minutes from the city centre and 30 minutes from the coast. Your monthly budget sounds very generous, we are a family of three and live quite comfortably on that, even if I added the cost of rent/ mortgage, which I don't have to pay. In the centre or nearer the coast, everything is more expensive than here, even so, unless you have an expensive lifestyle or a very large cat you should be more than fine.
> 
> The language barrier was and still is the biggest problem for me. Being able to communicate is vital. It sounds obvious but do not underestimate it. Keep up with the language learning and you will have a good head start, although until you actually live here you won't be able to get to the level you need. Of course, Catalan is spoken here too. You will be fine learning Spanish, stick with that and worry about Catalan when you are here. Everybody speaks Spanish but a bit of Catalan will go a long way too, especially away from the centre. There is a decent amount of Catalaphobia about. If I were you I would read up about it, from neutral sources obviously, so that you are prepared. I'm not sure what you mean by 'Spanish culture' but remember the majority of Catalonia doesn't see itself as part of Spain. However Catalan culture is very entertaining and I'm sure you will love it.


Sorry, I wrote my post before I saw this.

I've just read a book called "Fear and Loathing in La Liga" about the rivalry between Real Madrid and Barcelona football teams. It goes way beyond football, of course, and gives an entertaining and unbiased background to the situation since the early 20th century.


----------



## Debbiedarwen

xabiachica said:


> I'm known as xabiachica
> 
> 
> came to live in Spain with my husband & two daughters towards the end of 2003, after nearly 4 years of planning it (and a brief move to Florida on the way)!!
> 
> both girls are in the Spanish state school system, although for about a year they were at International school.
> 
> 
> I teach, mostly Spanish at the moment, but at first I ran a homework club, then taught English in a language academy for a while. I also teach IGCSE maths, English & Spanish. I actually had no intention of working when we moved here - but got bored..........


Hi all, myself and my husband have just bought a property in Tallante, Cartegena, Murcia. We are hoping to spend the winter in Spain and the summer in the UK. My husband is retuning to the house in March for 4-6 weeks and is trying to order doors and windows to be made and delivered in March so he can fit them but we are really struggling to find a company that can assist due to the language barrier. We are also trying to find a TV/internet package company that supplies in the area, so any help would be much appreciated.
Debbie


----------



## xabiaxica

Debbiedarwen said:


> Hi all, myself and my husband have just bought a property in Tallante, Cartegena, Murcia. We are hoping to spend the winter in Spain and the summer in the UK. My husband is retuning to the house in March for 4-6 weeks and is trying to order doors and windows to be made and delivered in March so he can fit them but we are really struggling to find a company that can assist due to the language barrier. We are also trying to find a TV/internet package company that supplies in the area, so any help would be much appreciated.
> Debbie


:welcome:

If you start a seperate thread (or two) with your questions you'll almost certainly get some response


----------



## brexit

*Moving to Madrid*

Hi all,

My first post to tell you a little bit about myself.

I'm 37 years old, British and planning to move to Madrid in March. I will be alone initially, and the plan is for my fiancé to join me once we're married later this year. I'm currently learning Spanish via self study. I started in December last year and I've already been informally assessed as having reached level A1 (CEFR) so I'm very pleased with my progress so far! I'm looking forward to trying out my skills on the natives :fingerscrossed:

I'm a consultant bid writer/manager and I will continue to work in the UK, commuting weekly when I have projects. I'm hoping that over time I can take on more remote working projects so that the need to travel backwards and forwards is reduced. Once in Spain, and when I have time, I will activate plan B which is to train as an English language teacher so that I have back up work options. Of course if I'm able to find bid writing assignments in Spain that will be absolutely ideal.

I've been doing intensive research on this move for months and I've gained a good understanding of the basic requirements. I'm hoping I will be able to use the support of experienced expats already living in Spain for some of my specific questions about life in Spain.


----------



## Helenameva

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, I wrote my post before I saw this.
> 
> I've just read a book called "Fear and Loathing in La Liga" about the rivalry between Real Madrid and Barcelona football teams. It goes way beyond football, of course, and gives an entertaining and unbiased background to the situation since the early 20th century.


Més que un club!


----------



## wowser

Hi everybody
Myself and family are looking to move to Coin in spain:fingerscrossed:i was just wondering if you could give me some idea if its easy to do? the pros and cons. things we would need to do eg, citizenship general living 
many thanks


----------



## Evebridg

Thank for your information. It makes things look brighter. Evelyn


----------



## Evebridg

I don't mind the slow train or the infrequent service. I'm mostly concerned about making friends. I don't want to be lonely in a strange country.


----------



## Elyles

Evebridg said:


> I don't mind the slow train or the infrequent service. I'm mostly concerned about making friends. I don't want to be lonely in a strange country.


Not a big issue here. My wife can hook you into her small circle of British friends and if interested, you can join the Spanish classes and make more. Location is your choice though. You should travel around a bit first.


----------



## Alcalaina

brexit said:


> I'm currently learning Spanish via self study. I started in December last year and I've already been informally assessed as having reached level A1 (CEFR) so I'm very pleased with my progress so far! I'm looking forward to trying out my skills on the natives :fingerscrossed:


Good luck with that... I came here with A* GCSE from evening classes and could speak short sentences in perfect Castellano, which were met either by blank stares or a barrage of unrelated vowel sounds.  Everyone's been through something similar, the important thing is not to get disheartened. You'll get there in the end.


----------



## baldilocks

Evebridg said:


> I don't mind the slow train or the infrequent service. I'm mostly concerned about making friends. I don't want to be lonely in a strange country.


Spanish friends, English friends, Irish friends ??????

You will only be lonely here if you want to be. It is very easy here to make friends among the Spanish population by greeting everybody you meet in the street "Hola, Buenas días". The Spanish will invariably reply likewise, English speakers will frequently ignore you. So you don't speak Spanish - YET! Those Spaniards who respond to your greeting will be mostly happy to help you if you just say that you don't speak Spanish but want to learn and as you do you will be amazed to find that within a week, you have maybe 50 or more people to whom you speak regularly and your Spanish will have grown and improved beyond your wildest expectations. What is even better, you will find that your new-found friends are fun-people to be with and you will get frequent invites to things in which they are involved and you will start to get gifts of surplus fruit and veg when they are in season plus invites to meals and family gatherings thereby expanding further your growing collections of friends and acquaintances plus, more importantly, your Spanish.


----------



## philadams11

*hola*

I retire later this year and am seriously considering buying property in Spain, to live in, I'm not thinking in terms of renting or anything similar.

My original plan was to move to Ecuador (I travelled around south America for 9 months 2002-3) and buy a property on the coast but my online research uncovered serious problems with getting a resident's visa (which stage do you do first ?).

I am now looking at Spain, as I hold a full British passport and will have no foreseeable problems with visas, I fancy living in a small town, and from my initial research on-line Alora in Andalusia seems realistic in terms of price and general location, but there seems to be a lot of property for sale in Alora for it's size, according to Wikipedia it's population in 2009 was 13,000.

Does anyone have any info on this area or inland Andalusia in general, e.g. are the locals leaving ? 

thanks in advance phil


----------



## baldilocks

philadams11 said:


> I retire later this year and am seriously considering buying property in Spain, to live in, I'm not thinking in terms of renting or anything similar.
> 
> My original plan was to move to Ecuador (I travelled around south America for 9 months 2002-3) and buy a property on the coast but my online research uncovered serious problems with getting a resident's visa (which stage do you do first ?).
> 
> I am now looking at Spain, as I hold a full British passport and will have no foreseeable problems with visas, I fancy living in a small town, and from my initial research on-line Alora in Andalusia seems realistic in terms of price and general location, but there seems to be a lot of property for sale in Alora for it's size, according to Wikipedia it's population in 2009 was 13,000.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this area or inland Andalusia in general, e.g. are the locals leaving ?
> 
> thanks in advance phil


I live in inland Andalucía. Many of the villages and small towns are dying because there is very little work, so the youngsters either go to the cities are even abroad to find their future. The inheritance laws in Spain mean that property is often left with either no traceable heirs or to a large number of distant relatives who cannot agree on what to do until either the place falls down from neglect or everyone has died off. Until it can be finally established that there is nobody to object to the property being taken by the state, no maintenance is done and what might have been a presentable asset at one time ends up as a ruin. In our road, there is one empty house on the corner then our neighbour, then us, then three empty houses, three occupied, two empty, one occupied then two empty... On the opposite side - three empty, one occupied then three empty, one occupied, etc. 

What work there is, is largely limited to work with the olives (this province is the largest producer of olive oil in the world) so the work is highly seasonal so as with most seasonal agricultural work, there is a peripatetic workforce that moves around supplementing the local workforce when it is needed and, in fact, many go from here to help in France, Switzerland, Germany - currently apart from those picking olives here, there is work on the vines (pruning, spraying, etc) in France and so on.


----------



## philadams11

thank for the reply


----------



## Evebridg

Thank you. I really appreciate that.


----------



## mst

Hi, I go by mst. I am originally from the UK but have lived in Canada for a long time. Hubby and I spent a month in Fuertaventura last winter and are considering retiring to Spain. The Alicante area or the Canary Islands. Any info appreciated.


----------



## TippyToes

Hi Everyone
My real name is Sheila and my other half, Andrew, and myself are hoping, if we can find somewhere to rent, to move to Spain in April. Unfortunately my husband will have to continue to work for the next year but we can't wait any longer and it commuting from Alicante or Murcia to London seems far easier than to tackling the M1 on a cold rainy day!
Any tips on generally setting and long term rentals greatly appreciated. We're hoping to move to the Torrevieja, Punta Prima areas initially but who knows!


----------



## Mrlevoy

Good evening everyone my name is Jason, we have recently purchased a property in Limonar I I. Torrevieja with view to moving out in the near future. So if you have any information which you feel may be useful I look forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks
Jason


----------



## MaggiNC

Hi my name is Maggi and I am currently living in the States. My husband and I want to buy a Bed and Breakfast in the south of Spain. We don't want to wait until we are retired which is 25 years away!

I love to read, cook, and travel. If anyone has any tips or advice I would love to hear it!


----------



## Elyles

MaggiNC said:


> Hi my name is Maggi and I am currently living in the States. My husband and I want to buy a Bed and Breakfast in the south of Spain. We don't want to wait until we are retired which is 25 years away! I love to read, cook, and travel. If anyone has any tips or advice I would love to hear it!


Wow, 25 years from retirement. My condolences. Have you traveled in Southern Spain? Have you ever worked in a B&B before? Of course, you will have a lot of research ahead of you. The properties in the South of Spain are a bit on the costly side near the resorts. There is a definite tourist season in most of Spain and the ability to support a B&B is limited. Even here, in the Pyrenees in the North, I know one couple who closed their B&B due to lack of tourist interest in it. We even have a practically year-around tourist season with skiing in the winter and hiking in the summer. If you have never done the B & B thing before, You have your work cut out for you. I would hate to see anyone go in blind and invest a bundle, only to lose it later. You should have a backup source of income also that will not rely on the ****ty economy here. A six month or year business plan is not realistic but a five year one might be.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

MaggiNC said:


> Hi my name is Maggi and I am currently living in the States. My husband and I want to buy a Bed and Breakfast in the south of Spain. We don't want to wait until we are retired which is 25 years away!
> 
> I love to read, cook, and travel. If anyone has any tips or advice I would love to hear it!


First thing for a non eu citizen to do is find out about the visa options as you will need one and they are not easy to get. Of course in 25 years time Spain might have formed a coalition of it's own with Portugal and Italy and the south of Spain could be devoid of its population due to the irreversibility of the present desertification process:noidea: who knows
Environment in Spain: The desertification of Almería | In English | EL PAÃ�S



> Almería is the driest region in all of Europe, but there’s nothing new there – that has been the case for thousands of years.
> The real cause for concern is how whole new areas are now succumbing to desertification.
> 
> “The desert is an ecosystem that’s thousands of years old, with a lot of diversity and interaction between species. But in a desertified area, everything is in vain; even the vegetation dies off,” says Juan Puigdefábregas, one of the world’s leading experts on desertification.
> Vicente Andreu, director of the Desertification Research Center (CIDE) in Valencia, believes that *people are not really aware of what such land degradation means.*


----------



## Elyles

Pesky Wesky said:


> First thing for a non eu citizen to do is find out about the visa options as you will need one and they are not easy to get. Of course in 25 years time Spain might have formed a coalition of it's own with Portugal and Italy and the south of Spain could be devoid of its population due to the irreversibility of the present desertification process:noidea: who knows Environment in Spain: The desertification of Almería | In English | EL PAÃS


Pesky has a point. To top it all off, the American government has very few treaties with Spain, which complicates the visa acquisition. For one, there is no Medicare portability with Spain. The Spanish don't care who comes here to spend their money but they watch closely for those trying to live under the radar here. However, if you invest over 500,000€ on a residence here, it makes you a permanent resident. It is all very complicated.


----------



## MaggiNC

Thanks all of this has been so helpful. I will definitely share all of this with my husband. We weren't 100 percent sure if this would be a viable option and to be honest it is starting to sound like it would be very difficult and risky. Maybe the best idea is to save our money and just buy a small place outright and just visit and then retire and divide our time between there home.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

MaggiNC said:


> Thanks all of this has been so helpful. I will definitely share all of this with my husband. We weren't 100 percent sure if this would be a viable option and to be honest it is starting to sound like it would be very difficult and risky. Maybe the best idea is to save our money and just buy a small place outright and just visit and then retire and divide our time between there home.


don't take anybody on a forum's opinion as gospel though. We try to give accurate info, but the only place that can give you up to date info is the right government body, and even they can make mistakes. What you have read here should spur you on to make maore enquiries about the paperwork side of things.


----------



## Elyles

Pesky Wesky said:


> don't take anybody on a forum's opinion as gospel though. We try to give accurate info, but the only place that can give you up to date info is the right government body, and even they can make mistakes. What you have read here should spur you on to make maore enquiries about the paperwork side of things.


True Pesky but I am an American with access to Medicare and too, as a psychologist and social worker, have worked with them for many years. It is our old age healthcare plan. What I said is just common knowledge in the States. The US government cannot give advice on personal decisions to use or not use Medicare and will only tell a person just that. It is up to the individuals to decide for themselves. This dilemma listed is a common one.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Elyles said:


> True Pesky but I am an American with access to Medicare and too, as a psychologist and social worker, have worked with them for many years. It is our old age healthcare plan. What I said is just common knowledge in the States. The US government cannot give advice on personal decisions to use or not use Medicare and will only tell a person just that. It is up to the individuals to decide for themselves. This dilemma listed is a common one.


I wasn't referring to medical care programmes. I was referring to whether or not they would get visas to allow them to stay long term in Spain, and the opinion that I gave that it might be difficult.
Just to add that, in general, I think information gained on the forum is very useful, gives personal insights and often gives spot on true information, but personally I would NEVER act just on advice given here, just go somewhere else to verify it.


----------



## Barney10

Hi my name is Karen my husband & I are moving to benalmadena in the near future,could anyone tell me if dog has to stay in quarantine please 
All new to us!!


----------



## Madliz

Barney10 said:


> Hi my name is Karen my husband & I are moving to benalmadena in the near future,could anyone tell me if dog has to stay in quarantine please
> All new to us!!


Your vet will advise you or read this:
Spain Pet Passport - Current Dog and Cat Import Requirements


----------



## Barney10

Thank you for your advise I have just rang vet & made appointment for the nessary injections ect also could anyone recommend a eastate agent in benalmadena for rental apartments in a residential area please


----------



## MaggiNC

Thanks so much.


----------



## jojobear

*Introduction*

Hi I am Joe and better half and I are wanting to relocate to Spain for numerous reasons. We are hoping to move by the end of the year.


----------



## Elyles

jojobear said:


> Hi I am Joe and better half and I are wanting to relocate to Spain for numerous reasons. We are hoping to move by the end of the year.


Where? To retire as expats? To work? Do you have a job that will allow you to work from here and be self employed? You realize that there is a huge process to move here from the States? Do you realize that the economy Sucks here? It is however a wonderful place with much diversity. You really need to know the area you are moving to and visit first. Man, lots of details. Do you speak Spanish? A necessity here. If you are serious you will find most of your answers here. Also go on line and find out where your nearest Spanish Consulate is because you will have to go through them. The US embassy in Madrid and Barcelona both have people whose job it is to assist expats. Good luck. Where in the US are you from.


----------



## laurellecs

*Visit Spain first*

I moved to Spain in September from San Diego, California, USA. The most important advice I can give you is to come to area you think you want to move to and stay there for at least a month, more if possible. Do not ship all your life's belongings (as we did) thinking you know where you will live. We were certain we would live in Malaga area and discovered that it was overdeveloped, too many tourists, and not the Spain we were looking for. Meanwhile a container of household goods and memories was on its way. Lots of logistical problems. Seriously, scout out area first and also bring less, not more.
Good luck.


----------



## springfield1

Hi,
This is my first post. Myself and my husband are wanting to move to Spain in the next 2-3 years. We love the Javea area and also Murcia area.

Could anybody give me any advice as to which places are busy in the winter months with bars and restaurants staying open. I would appreciate any comments.


----------



## Debbie B

*Hiya*

My name is Debbie,

We are carefully looking at the possibility of moving abroad in the future...couple of years hence perhaps...Spain, may be an option.

Does anyone on this site run a B&B or similar? Anyone live near Malaga? I have lots of questions...

I understand about working in Spain, I lived in La Linea De La Concepcion down to Algeciras ( And Morocco ) for about 7 years, I have been back in the Uk for 10 years now. I know how Spain can strip you of all you have.

It was a huge shock going back to England after being away, so much had changed. Even now I still get caught out, changes in tax that I missed or even 9-11...no Television when I lived in Spain.

That all said.... The thought of living in the Uk forever, fills me with horror....weather, cost of living, rain, tax til you die and after, Media crap, rain, not getting into the politics ( I know I sound like an expat in Britain anyway)...  

Thanks for having me


----------



## Lynn R

Debbie B said:


> That all said.... The thought of living in the Uk forever, fills me with horror....weather, cost of living, rain, tax til you die and after, Media crap, rain, not getting into the politics ( I know I sound like an expat in Britain anyway)...


We both pay more tax on our pension income than we would if we were UK residents (although we find the lower cost of living more than compensates for that). The tax after you die can also be much higher in Spain, given the inheritance tax regime.

I've never run a B&B, but there are so many people doing it in Spain that I wonder how many actually manage to make a living from it. I fear it might be a better proposition as a second income if one half of a couple had a job, or to supplement an early retirement pension perhaps.


----------



## Elyles

Lynn R said:


> We both pay more tax on our pension income than we would if we were UK residents (although we find the lower cost of living more than compensates for that). The tax after you die can also be much higher in Spain, given the inheritance tax regime. I've never run a B&B, but there are so many people doing it in Spain that I wonder how many actually manage to make a living from it. I fear it might be a better proposition as a second income if one half of a couple had a job, or to supplement an early retirement pension perhaps.


Well said! It appears as though the tourism industry is so entrenched with four star hotels that offer breakfast options as well.


----------



## Debbie B

Thanks for your reply 

I knew about the higher taxation on pensions  And yes..Hotels are just glorified B&B's... still like to explore that avenue


----------



## Lynn R

Debbie B said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> I knew about the higher taxation on pensions  And yes..Hotels are just glorified B&B's... still like to explore that avenue


Taxation is higher on all types of income, though, not just pensions - largely because the personal allowances are so much lower in Spain, and they've been raised quite a bit in recent years in the UK. Of course Council Tax is usually much lower here, unless you have a very big house in an expensive area (which we certainly don't) so that is one of the things which helps to offset the higher income tax for us.


----------



## Debbie B

Thanks....

Does anyone run a B&B, small hotel, holiday lets or similar in the Malaga area? I would love to have a chat 

Regards


----------



## Tamarindo

*Living in Valencia City*

Hello everyone,

Glad to be here!

I'm planning on moving to Spain (early retired) but the last place I want to live is a resort or small village. Had a coastal village holiday home in Spain some years back, and I know the limitations of these places. Anyway, I've been stuck in a boring Northern English town for family reasons, although I'm originally a city girl! 

SO ... I'm thinking bigger. Also, I am on my own and think the chance of integration is better in a city. This has been confirmed by Spaniards with whom I have had language intercambios. I don't need a British community, as I already speak a passable amount of Spanish and plan to learn much more. I've been renting in Valencia this winter to see how I do, and I really like it. The Mercat Central is better than La Boqueria and there are many attractions and museums.

I have very limited funds to buy a property, but I think it's better for my security than renting. Valencia obviously has loads of cheap flats, many more than Barcelona for example. BUT has anyone actually lived in an ordinary Spanish urban area? Some of these endless high rises are rather drab. I can't afford to buy in the old town or trendy Russafa, though, although I don't have to move out to ridiculously cheap barrios such as Els Orriols or Benicalap (there must be a reason for those prices...)

Sorry for the long post, but I had to explain. What do you think?


----------



## ferdi

*Hello*

Hello, 

I'm know as Ferdi. I'm not many years away from retiring and plan to spend time living in Spain. I currently live just outside London.

I have a few specific questions which I will save for another post.


----------



## Grahammy

Hello everyone, another newbie here.
Myself, my wife and her 2 sisters are in the process of buying a villa in Competa. Holiday at first but with a view to moving out there over the coming year or so.
I am a big fan of this forum already as there is a wealth of information as we enter our "brave new world"!


----------



## 57 chevy

*Mrs.*

Hi. My partner retires at the end of 2017. We want to move to Spain. We would like to know where we can rent as we have no property to sell. Any information on moving to renting and living in Spain would be appreciated. 

Many thanks.

Mo.


----------



## jojobear

*Eyles ?s Answered*

see below posted twice by mistake


----------



## jojobear

*Eyles ?s Answered*



Elyles said:


> Where? To retire as expats? To work? Do you have a job that will allow you to work from here and be self employed? You realize that there is a huge process to move here from the States? Do you realize that the economy Sucks here? It is however a wonderful place with much diversity. You really need to know the area you are moving to and visit first. Man, lots of details. Do you speak Spanish? A necessity here. If you are serious you will find most of your answers here. Also go on line and find out where your nearest Spanish Consulate is because you will have to go through them. The US embassy in Madrid and Barcelona both have people whose job it is to assist expats. Good luck. Where in the US are you from.


Barcelona. We are both on disability we are possibly wanting to work part time teaching English (have TESOL certification) I also have over 10 years in the travel industry an recently got a Bachelors Degree in Business Administration from a top 20 private university. We have also just considered retiring completely as Expats. We both speak fluent Castilian (sp) Spanish. I am well aware of the process but still confused. Any suggestions to make it easier? We both currently live in Greenville, SC, I lived in South Florida (Fort Lauderdale, Miami for 30 years) so am used to big city life as well as small city life. We went to Paris on our Honeymoon and every since my better half has wanted to move to Europe; I have wanted to move there since the 80's.


----------



## emmajsanderson

*Hi (Newbie)*

Hi everyone, My name is Emma and I'm from Cumbria. 
My husband and I (Ian) are in the early stages of making plans to move to the Malaga Province in February/March time next year. 
My Son is in the Navy and we feel that now s a good time to move.....
Needless to say we are excited and a tad nervous!
Really looking forward to getting to chatting and finding out as much as I can.....

Emma :


----------



## Elyles

jojobear said:


> Barcelona. We are both on disability we are possibly wanting to work part time teaching English (have TESOL certification) I also have over 10 years in the travel industry an recently got a Bachelors Degree in Business Administration from a top 20 private university. We have also just considered retiring completely as Expats. We both speak fluent Castilian (sp) Spanish. I am well aware of the process but still confused. Any suggestions to make it easier? We both currently live in Greenville, SC, I lived in South Florida (Fort Lauderdale, Miami for 30 years) so am used to big city life as well as small city life. We went to Paris on our Honeymoon and every since my better half has wanted to move to Europe; I have wanted to move there since the 80's.


As a youth I lived around Tokyo for a few years and as an adult, around Houston for 30. I had it with the cities and moved to the mountains in the US and later here. Barcelona is too big for me. Does your disability preclude you getting private healthcare here? The US government cares very little about expats and provides nothing in the way of Medicare or Medicaid here. If you could find a company that had no preexisting conditions, I imagine the cost would be about 800€ a month. A visa might be difficult as well. Hate to piss on your cornflakes but what you seek is extremely difficult. A BA in travel also might not do it here. A bilingual Spaniard would get hired first It's best you find a US company with branches here for travel jobs. Also, you might be able to make a few bucks teaching English but probably nothing like the company tells you. Contact the US Consulate in Madrid or Barcelona as they both have offices to work with expats. Don't get me wrong, Spain is a fabulous place to live but you must jump through hoops to live here.


----------



## 57 chevy

Hi. I am new to this forum. My partner will retire at the end of 2017 and we want to move to mainland spain. We would require a 2 bed villa with a pool. We have no property to sell therefore we will have to rent. Any information on the best way to go about this will be most welcome. 
Thanks. Mo.


----------



## Elyles

57 chevy said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum. My partner will retire at the end of 2017 and we want to move to mainland spain. We would require a 2 bed villa with a pool. We have no property to sell therefore we will have to rent. Any information on the best way to go about this will be most welcome. Thanks. Mo.


Another person from the UK wanting sun and warmth.


----------



## Elyles

Elyles said:


> Another person from the UK wanting sun and warmth. I love the 57 Chevy name as there are so few in this part of the world.


----------



## DGLADWIN

Hi

I am moving to Spain in September.. Taking early retirement as I now want to chill.

Looking to rent in Denia for 2 months so we can then look around others areas I,e. Calpe, El Compello or Javea however we are being drawn to Denia.. Want to be walking distance to sea, bars and shops.

Any advice would be gratefully recieved.

Gladders


----------



## Elyles

DGLADWIN said:


> Hi I am moving to Spain in September.. Taking early retirement as I now want to chill. Looking to rent in Denia for 2 months so we can then look around others areas I,e. Calpe, El Compello or Javea however we are being drawn to Denia.. Want to be walking distance to sea, bars and shops. Any advice would be gratefully recieved. Gladders


Rent for a year wherever you end up.


----------



## DGLADWIN

Will do. So excited


----------



## mandybower21

Hi husband and I and three dogs are moving to Costa del Sol later this year-love the area and are busy learning Spanish.WE have been twice a year for the last 10 years and have decided to for it while we are fit and able! Mid 50's and may get part time work if available but then again may not x


----------



## Elyles

mandybower21 said:


> Hi husband and I and three dogs are moving to Costa del Sol later this year-love the area and are busy learning Spanish.WE have been twice a year for the last 10 years and have decided to for it while we are fit and able! Mid 50's and may get part time work if available but then again may not x


 You are safe with sticking to Maybe Not!


----------



## suziqqq

*Not there yet*

Hi all my name is Sue. Hoping to retire and move to the Denia area of Benidorm in the next 2 years or so so will be reading up on all things spain in the meantime. Any tips welcome


----------



## xabiaxica

suziqqq said:


> Hi all my name is Sue. Hoping to retire and move to the Denia area of Benidorm in the next 2 years or so so will be reading up on all things spain in the meantime. Any tips welcome


Hi

You do realise that Dénia is over an hour away from Benidorm & nothing like it, don't you?


----------



## suziqqq

No !! guess i need to do more research lol


----------



## suziqqq

sorry i meant sierra cortina lol


----------



## SandieandGerry

Hey everyone

New to the forum. I'm Sandie and my partners name is Gerry.
We are from Sheffield and looking to move out to Malaga at the beginning of May.
Struggling to finding letting agents with properties purely in Malaga city, can any of you lovely lot help? 

Thanks
Sandie xx


----------



## JohnFL

Hello.

My name is John, I am retired. I spend some time in London where I was born, and some in Torrevieja where I own a small apartment. Go back and forth a few times each year.
Love the sun and the clean air in Spain.

Hope UK stays in EU as I would not want to have to abandon my Spanish retreat.

John


----------



## UnOrThoDoX

Hola! Everyone, im shanaz from malaysia. Ive never been to spain but it is my childhood dreams to live in madrid. Im coming first on a tourist visa and planned to look for a permanent job within that stipulated time hopefully. Will be in madrid by end of this year and hopefully i can learn and ask a lot from you guys over here.. thanks for having such a great place to communicate. Ciao!


----------



## xabiaxica

UnOrThoDoX said:


> Hola! Everyone, im shanaz from malaysia. Ive never been to spain but it is my childhood dreams to live in madrid. Im coming first on a tourist visa and planned to look for a permanent job within that stipulated time hopefully. Will be in madrid by end of this year and hopefully i can learn and ask a lot from you guys over here.. thanks for having such a great place to communicate. Ciao!


I guess that you're aware that even if you find a job while you're here on a tourist visa, you'd have to return to your home country while the company applied for a work permit for you?

Also, that unless you have some special skill which no EU citizen has, it's highly unlikely that a work visa would be granted?

Have a great holiday though


----------



## UnOrThoDoX

Owh that sounds tough..


----------



## UnOrThoDoX

But its worth a try aite..


----------



## UnOrThoDoX

I almost forgot thanks by the way xabiachicha. N good luck all spain newcomers


----------



## xabiaxica

The Brexit-type posts are now here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/472330-what-happens-british-expats-if-uk-leaves-eu.html


----------



## Elyles

UnOrThoDoX said:


> I almost forgot thanks by the way xabiachicha. N good luck all spain newcomers


 Man, you have to jump through a lot of hoops to stay here legally. You can however invest 500k € in a house and do it that way!


----------



## white_hart

*Hi*

Hi! 

I'm Alan, and my wife and I are just about to embark on our journey towards buying a holiday home (which will become a semi-permanent home in 6 or 7 years time) in the Costa Blanca...

Just about to construct my first post - be gentle, people!!!

Al


----------



## UnOrThoDoX

Elyles hopefully all those hoops gonna be nice to me, coz i plan to try n overcome it 1 by 1... thanks btw tho'


----------



## philk303

*Hello everyone*

Hello everyone,

Found the forum whilst looking at removal quotes,

Looking forward to picking your brains, as I'm looking at apartments in Andalusia currently,

kind regards


----------



## nutz

*Nutz*

Hi I am currently still in the UK but we are thinking of moving to Spain. Me my OH and out 22 yr old disabled (wheelchair user) son.

I am 49 and my OH is 60, as my son needs to use an electric wheelchair to get around we need to take this into consideration. 

I was wondering if anyone can advise on a good accessible area to be considering.

Thankyou in advance for any help


----------



## Del929

Hi, the wife and myself are planning moving to Javea area in Sept this year. Any advice appreciated on best rental companies for an apartment in the area, Purchase of second hand car and utility, Internet, sky sports providers etc many thanks Del.


----------



## xabiaxica

nutz said:


> Hi I am currently still in the UK but we are thinking of moving to Spain. Me my OH and out 22 yr old disabled (wheelchair user) son.
> 
> I am 49 and my OH is 60, as my son needs to use an electric wheelchair to get around we need to take this into consideration.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can advise on a good accessible area to be considering.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for any help





Del929 said:


> Hi, the wife and myself are planning moving to Javea area in Sept this year. Any advice appreciated on best rental companies for an apartment in the area, Purchase of second hand car and utility, Internet, sky sports providers etc many thanks Del.


:welcome:

Thanks for introducing yourselves!

You'll be more likely to get responses to specific questions if you start a new thread


----------



## PNE Matt

Hi i'm Matt and looking to relocate to Andalucia within the next 12 months with my wife and kids.
Looking at moving my wood burning stove and installation business and giving it a try in Spain!


----------



## Old Michael

Greetings all.

I've been in Tenerife now for 4 months with no intention of going home to cold wet N.Ireland.

Seven months ago I lost my darling little wife of 35 years to cancer. Our kids are both adults with lives of their own so Tenerife, where we spent many holidays, seemed like a good idea.

(Not that old) Michael


----------



## Alcalaina

PNE Matt said:


> Hi i'm Matt and looking to relocate to Andalucia within the next 12 months with my wife and kids.
> Looking at moving my wood burning stove and installation business and giving it a try in Spain!


Good luck with that! Lots of people have them where I live, because it's on the edge of a cork-oak forest and there's always plenty of firewood. I'd love one but our house is the wrong shape


----------



## Alcalaina

philk303 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Found the forum whilst looking at removal quotes,
> 
> Looking forward to picking your brains, as I'm looking at apartments in Andalusia currently,
> 
> kind regards


Hi, :welcome: Our brains are here to be picked.

Andalucia is bigger than Scotland - are you looking at anywhere in particular?


----------



## Alcalaina

Old Michael said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I've been in Tenerife now for 4 months with no intention of going home to cold wet N.Ireland.
> 
> Seven months ago I lost my darling little wife of 35 years to cancer. Our kids are both adults with lives of their own so Tenerife, where we spent many holidays, seemed like a good idea.
> 
> (Not that old) Michael


:welcome: young Michael! Hope you will join in some of the discussions here, and make lots of new friends.


----------



## davio

*David*

Hi I'm David - 

Coming up to 67 - a semi-retired teacher. I am used to being an expat as I lived for six years in Germany, and for over 20 years in Hong Kong, so no worries about adapting to new places.

I am looking to downsize from my Edwardian end terrace house in Barnsley which has a huge garden and requires a lot of maintenance. I would like a two bedroom modern apartment - that doesn't require a lot of looking after, but there is a shortage in the area and they are over-priced for what they are. 

So my thoughts turn to places where property is cheaper.....like Spain. The climate would also be a bonus. I speak pretty good French and German and a bit of Cantonese, so I think I could pick up Spanish with a bit of effort.

At the moment I could maintain an income of around £15,000 pa - with various pensions and online work and a bit of part time consultancy in the UK which would require me to spend one five week period there a year. If I dropped that (which I want to in a couple of years) my income would go down to £10,000 and I have some savings and hopefully will release some equity from my house sale.

I am looking at the Costa Blanca area - Toreveja/Ciudad Quesada/Rosales/ not bothered about being on the coast but don't want to be too far. I need good internet access and I like peace and quiet - don't want to be in a noisy apartment block in town. Don't mind Spanish areas, don't mind expat enclaves.

All of course will depend on the damned BREXIT referendum. I trust all you Brit expats who qualify will vote to stay IN -you can vote if you haven't lived outside UK for more than 15 years. I couldn't do this move without access to Spanish Healthcare and the regular State Pension increases.

Any ideas? Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## cjamblues

Hi David,

I lived in England for almost 6 years, I've been living in Spain for 2 and a half years. I can tell you it's quite a transition. You're in for a treat. I can't provide any insight to the Costa Blanca, as I live in the Costa del Sol. One word of advice I do have though, is that if you are keen on learning on Spanish, expat enclaves can be a trap. But I'm sure you've seen this in your travels. Just be sure to throw yourself in there with the locals! 

So far it's been a positive experience for me, one thing I've noticed is that the quality of life is better here. Yea, less money and there's a couple complaints, but overrall it's a peaceful country.


----------



## SRM1962

*Moving to Murcia*

Hi, Just want to introduce myself, me and my partner Teresa are moving over in 23 days ( and counting) for early retirement on the Mar Menor, its been a busy two months getting everything prepared, don't know how we would have managed without Forum and the internet


----------



## abbeyfb

Hi. Im Abbey. Im totally new at forums so im sorry if ive posted in the wrong place!  We (hubby myself and 2 of our 3 daughters) are moving to the alicante area in the very near future (hubbys new job) and we are just waiting for the exact dates. 

Found this forum a while ago but didnt like to introduce myself and jinxs it lol

I have loads of questions but i will try and post them in the right place  

Abbey x


----------



## Elyles

abbeyfb said:


> Hi. Im Abbey. Im totally new at forums so im sorry if ive posted in the wrong place!  We (hubby myself and 2 of our 3 daughters) are moving to the alicante area in the very near future (hubbys new job) and we are just waiting for the exact dates. Found this forum a while ago but didnt like to introduce myself and jinxs it lol I have loads of questions but i will try and post them in the right place  Abbey x


Welcome. Don't worry about posting location. The Moderators (super, super-duper or others) will place your post in the appropriate location if they see it. This forum is an excellent information source.


----------



## davio

Thanks for the reply.

I appreciate your comments about locals and expats - I know what you're saying

Best wishes

David


----------



## Sinan23

Hi Im processing payment for cheap land in Xerta, close to the beach/barcelona and looking to use the land as a place to grow food, some cabin/tipi/sustainable low impact structures and host eco tourism or retreats from time to time, and maybe have a swimming pool or pond. Looking to just introduce myself and seek advice when it comes to legalities.


----------



## Jesnat

*Quick Intro*

I would like to say hello to everyone. My wife and I will be moving to the Murcia region at the end of this month along with our dog (my best pal). We have taken the advice of many contributors - renting our UK house and renting in Spain for the first year ... and then see how things go. 

This is such a great community - I have been reading every day for a couple of weeks now and love the cross section of opinions and always helpful advice. 

Ferry booked, car serviced, aircon topped up. 

Jesnat


----------



## Bradders999

*Advice on moving to Spain*

Hi 
I'm about to start the ball rolling on making the move to Spain, I just wanted some advice on where to go , work, schools etc.
Myself and partner both work for the NHS and have a 2 year old. We ideally wanted somewhere near the coast but also near a good expat community with good schools, we would be looking to buy a property and either look for jobs or buy into a business. I would welcome any advice on location, jobs , businesses etc.
Thanks


----------



## Antonika

Hello everyone ! Nice to meet you all. I am russian american living in Usa ,Ca . Thinking about moving back to Spain , I used to live there two year ago back in 2006-2008. My Job is photographer . I would like to know what is the prospect of working in this business , if someone heard ,and how much is average rent in Barcelona now?
And how long I can stay in Spain without local permanent residence card , with american citizenship?


----------



## Agent Bert

Hi my name is Paul
We are just in the infancy of starting our move to spain, I will be flying to the malaga region in a fortnight for a week, to look for suitable accomodation for my family, me my wife and my 10 year old son and our pet dog bert, looking for a good established estate agent over there who could source me a rental for 12 months which ideally would have a quite a bit of land to grow fruit and veg and for bert to roam around as he needs alot of exercise any feed back would be much appreciated.
Paul


----------



## xabiaxica

Antonika said:


> Hello everyone ! Nice to meet you all. I am russian american living in Usa ,Ca . Thinking about moving back to Spain , I used to live there two year ago back in 2006-2008. My Job is photographer . I would like to know what is the prospect of working in this business , if someone heard ,and how much is average rent in Barcelona now?
> And how long I can stay in Spain without local permanent residence card , with american citizenship?





Agent Bert said:


> Hi my name is Paul
> We are just in the infancy of starting our move to spain, I will be flying to the malaga region in a fortnight for a week, to look for suitable accomodation for my family, me my wife and my 10 year old son and our pet dog bert, looking for a good established estate agent over there who could source me a rental for 12 months which ideally would have a quite a bit of land to grow fruit and veg and for bert to roam around as he needs alot of exercise any feed back would be much appreciated.
> Paul


:welcome:

You'll find lots of answers in the discussion threads on the forum, but by all means start new threads for any specific questions you have


----------



## Elyles

Antonika said:


> Hello everyone ! Nice to meet you all. I am russian american living in Usa ,Ca . Thinking about moving back to Spain , I used to live there two year ago back in 2006-2008. My Job is photographer . I would like to know what is the prospect of working in this business , if someone heard ,and how much is average rent in Barcelona now? And how long I can stay in Spain without local permanent residence card , with american citizenship?


I assume that a job as a photographer is not in demand, like everything else. Without permanent residence and US citizenry and no visa you can stay 90 days. You should contact the Spanish Embassy in SF.


----------



## Schottenjimmy

Thanks for letting me in. Moving shortly to Guaro and don't speak a word of spanish so I suspect I will be visiting this site on a regular basis.


----------



## BAnna

Hi I am Anna,my husband is glen we hav an 11yrs old boy n r on the south coast of UK! We plan to make the big move over in about 12-18mts time! Next month we start viewing house wit land as we hav 4jack Russell n one English bully to bring wit us! We r huge dog lovers! So any tips will b grateful to u experienced expats cheers!


----------



## michaelbr51

Hi:
My name is Michael, just found out about this site few minutes ago. I was born in Taiwan, then moved to Brazil and now living in Spain for a couple of months. I was planing to stay in Barcelona, but after visiting Valencia, I fell in love with it, and thinking in moving there. If anyone has any tips or advises, please let me know, it'll be mostly appreciated. The reason why I decided to move to Valencia is: smaller city, less traffic and "confusion", greener, and it seems to me cheaper than Barcelona, oh, I forgot to mention it's also warmer (for me at my age and where I came from, this is quite important.)

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Thumper

Hello there
My wife and I have tired of the Middle East and are looking to spent the next eighteen month in Spain prior to retiring to Australia. We thought, mistakenly, that it would be a case of landing in Barcelona, finding somewhere to live, having interesting cultural experiences, keeping our heads down, enjoy the benefits of the UK being in the EU (ease of movement more that financial/health wise), and then leave without too much fuss. From the brief threads I've read it doesn't seem as if it will be that 'low key' given all the paperwork we'll need to chase. Not being Spanish speakers will certainly make it _interesting_and be part of the excitement of being there. I'm sure the bureaucratic process cannot be any worse than we've experienced here, but with the added complication of the language barrier! 

I'm sure over the next few months I'll be posting a lot so "Thank You" in advance for any help/advice you can offer.

Let the fun begin...

Thumper


----------



## Buzz50

Mike and Mila here from Coleshill near Birmingham in England but hoping to soon be Mike and Mila from Spain 

Both in our very early 60s we are looking at the Murcia/Cartegena area and hope to emigrate sometime this year, anytime from now.

We are lucky enough to work online so we can be based anywhere, recently spending a month in Russia doing just that.

We have a couple of friends in different parts of Murcia but need more for help and advice!


----------



## Lynslo

*Laz and Lynne*

Hi 
We are moving to Spain, living near Almogia with our two dogs, Missy and Merlin.

Looking forward to meeting with people near by and enjoying the Spanish culture.

Laz


----------



## Sweetpea68

Ive joined today! Have some questions to ask about moving with kids etc so will check out what forums I need to look at and get asking!


----------



## doctorlou

Hi all. I'm retired dentist currently living in Florida, married and am interested in getting information on emigrating to Spain. I am primarily interested in the access of healthcare, what issues are involved in relocating and virtually any information related to moving to Spain. Thanks!


----------



## Elyles

doctorlou said:


> Hi all. I'm retired dentist currently living in Florida, married and am interested in getting information on emigrating to Spain. I am primarily interested in the access of healthcare, what issues are involved in relocating and virtually any information related to moving to Spain. Thanks!


Lou, I am a retired American Psychologist here. State healthcare is all but impossible to get at first here and one must have private health insurance for at least the first year here. After a year one may buy into the State healthcare for 57€ for under 65 y/o and 160 for over. For private, it also depends on your age as to cost. Try Sanitas. They have English speaking staff. Now, every Brit on this site will tell you that the best place to live is where they are. You probably want to live near the coast, since you are in Fla? We live n the gorgeous foothills of the Pyrenees ourselves but, to each there own. If serious, I'll shoot you in the right direction. To send private messages on this forum you have to have a few posts to start.


----------



## Elyles

Although nowhere near impossible, it takes a bunch of planning to move here.


----------



## Elyles

Elyles said:


> Although nowhere near impossible, it takes a bunch of planning to move here.


 And, how's your Spanish?


----------



## ngc728

*Good day to you all*

This is my first post on this forum.

I have a new build property and was wondering if anyone tell me of a good internet provider for the Horadada area in south Costa Blanca?

Also, how long does it normally take to become connected to the internet in Spain?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## doctorlou

Elyles said:


> Lou, I am a retired American Psychologist here. State healthcare is all but impossible to get at first here and one must have private health insurance for at least the first year here. After a year one may buy into the State healthcare for 57€ for under 65 y/o and 160 for over. For private, it also depends on your age as to cost. Try Sanitas. They have English speaking staff. Now, every Brit on this site will tell you that the best place to live is where they are. You probably want to live near the coast, since you are in Fla? We live n the gorgeous foothills of the Pyrenees ourselves but, to each there own. If serious, I'll shoot you in the right direction. To send private messages on this forum you have to have a few posts to start.


Thanks for the info. We are in the embryonic stages of moving. I am 67 and my wife is 63, so we'll have to check out Sanitas as you recommend. As for where to settle...I am very partial to either Madrid or Barcelona. My Spanish is okay, but I am sure I can become quite fluent with total immersion. We did a 10 day trip from Madrid to Barcelona via Toledo, Sevilla, Granada, Valencia and a few other places. After the first 3 or so days, I found myself not thinking in English and just speaking Spanish without effort.


----------



## Elyles

doctorlou said:


> Thanks for the info. We are in the embryonic stages of moving. I am 67 and my wife is 63, so we'll have to check out Sanitas as you recommend. As for where to settle...I am very partial to either Madrid or Barcelona. My Spanish is okay, but I am sure I can become quite fluent with total immersion. We did a 10 day trip from Madrid to Barcelona via Toledo, Sevilla, Granada, Valencia and a few other places. After the first 3 or so days, I found myself not thinking in English and just speaking Spanish without effort.


 I am 65 myself and my wife just 67. Look at the MasSalud Sanitas policy. Your Consulate for Spain in Fla should have much advice on line for you. The U S Consulates in Madrid and Barcelona have an employee and web sections to assist expats. We are much more smaller town people ourselves. Fell in love with the mountains after living near Park Coty to finish my career for nine years. Barcelona and Madrid both have a lot to offer in regards to healthcare access. They are also central hubs for transportation. To a travel on Train here there is a yearly card called the Tarjeta Dorada that gives 40% discounts from M-Th and FSSu-25%. Also local transportation for seniors over 60 in cities is practically free with registration. We no longer own cars because of the ease of getting around. Depending on your lifestyle, you can live fairly reasonably here. We had larger homes in the US and only have a small flat here. We sold everything, uprooted and relocated 3 1/2 years ago. You can get a non lucrative visa to live here. This site will provide wou with tons of valuable info. There is a Brit expat here called Baldilocks who lived in Fla, I think


----------



## Needabrake

Hi everyone I am looking to take a long career break in Spain. End of April for 3 months and need to find an apartment ideally in an area where there's lots of english speaking people (I don't speak Spanish although will try to learn).

I am looking for sunshine, swimming pool, great views, peace, some golf and some excitement if I feel inclined not too far away.

Ideally budget is 500 euros per month rental but if I find something special then I will pay more.

Thanks C


----------



## Elyles

Elyles said:


> I am 65 myself and my wife just 67. Look at the MasSalud Sanitas policy. Your Consulate for Spain in Fla should have much advice on line for you. The U S Consulates in Madrid and Barcelona have an employee and web sections to assist expats. We are much more smaller town people ourselves. Fell in love with the mountains after living near Park Coty to finish my career for nine years. Barcelona and Madrid both have a lot to offer in regards to healthcare access. They are also central hubs for transportation. To a travel on Train here there is a yearly card called the Tarjeta Dorada that gives 40% discounts from M-Th and FSSu-25%. Also local transportation for seniors over 60 in cities is practically free with registration. We no longer own cars because of the ease of getting around. Depending on your lifestyle, you can live fairly reasonably here. We had larger homes in the US and only have a small flat here. We sold everything, uprooted and relocated 3 1/2 years ago. You can get a non lucrative visa to live here. This site will provide wou with tons of valuable info. There is a Brit expat here called Baldilocks who lived in Fla, I think


 start by buying some books on living as an expat


----------



## KatieMay

Hi there, I am moving soon. Meantime I am trying to open my business there! Any ideas?


----------



## sadie2016

*Thinking of moving to spain*

We are thinking of moving out to Spain and renting long term. Not sure which area but looking at costa del sol. Javea, Denia Torrox, almeria. What are the household bills approx. and I need to know about schools for my 12 year old son and I have a daughter 18 this year so looking at universities, whether english schools or spanish school


----------



## Appartments

Hi I'm Lynette and my husband and myself are looking for somewhere to live in Benedorm. Anyone know who knows anyone who rents appartments please could you let me know. Thanks.


----------



## apolonia2010

Hi,
My family plane to move to live in Spain - area around Marbella and Gibraltar and looking for good nursery in Gibraltar or area around Gibraltar. My husband want's baby to learn in nursery first english.
Thank you !


----------



## apolonia2010

Hi,
Try with this site - enalquiler.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Appartments said:


> Hi I'm Lynette and my husband and myself are looking for somewhere to live in Benedorm. Anyone know who knows anyone who rents appartments please could you let me know. Thanks.


In the FAQ's there is a post listing some sites.


----------



## jeff4051

*Introducing myself*

Hi I will be moving to Torrevieja in approx 18 mths if not sooner.


----------



## jeff4051

*Hi*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Dont know if I am on right thread, will be moving to Torrevieja approx 18mths, will be renting long term, looking so forward.


----------



## jojo

jeff4051 said:


> Dont know if I am on right thread, will be moving to Torrevieja approx 18mths, will be renting long term, looking so forward.


If you write a new post in the main Spanish forum, you'll get some answers to any questions you might have - but also take a look around and see if theres any existing info that may interest/help you

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Nic76

Hi all new to this but need some advice, so here goes....

My name is Nicola and I currently live in England with my husband and 13 year old daughter. We are thinking of moving to Spain in the next 6 months and need some advice on education for my daughter. Which schools are the best and do I have to pay for her education with her sitting GCSE's in 2 year. My husbands friends live near Torrevieja or slightly inland. My daughter is very interested in starting a new life out in spain but want to make sure she has the right education. Anyone have any advice ??!! please....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Nic76 said:


> Hi all new to this but need some advice, so here goes....
> 
> My name is Nicola and I currently live in England with my husband and 13 year old daughter. We are thinking of moving to Spain in the next 6 months and need some advice on education for my daughter. Which schools are the best and do I have to pay for her education with her sitting GCSE's in 2 year. My husbands friends live near Torrevieja or slightly inland. My daughter is very interested in starting a new life out in spain but want to make sure she has the right education. Anyone have any advice ??!! please....


Hello Nicola
You should really open threads (2 separate ones about where to go and education) on the main Spain forum as this place is just for introducing yourself. 
Unfortunately, most people are going to tell you that you'll need to pay for private education for your daughter... See this thread for example
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1002930-schools-15y-7y.html


----------



## Madliz

Nic76 said:


> Hi all new to this but need some advice, so here goes....
> 
> My name is Nicola and I currently live in England with my husband and 13 year old daughter. We are thinking of moving to Spain in the next 6 months and need some advice on education for my daughter. Which schools are the best and do I have to pay for her education with her sitting GCSE's in 2 year. My husbands friends live near Torrevieja or slightly inland. My daughter is very interested in starting a new life out in spain but want to make sure she has the right education. Anyone have any advice ??!! please....


You would need to find a private school here that operates the British National Curriculum. Google NABSS. 

Non English speakers are not entitled to free education in the UK in their mother tongue and it is no different in Spain.


----------



## Nic76

Many thanks, like I said I'm new to this forum thing. Yes thanks ill check it out. ;-)


----------



## elgordo

*hi*

Im back soon have realy missed the forum and its good advice one coment to admin 
I will not be using tapatalk its crap and parasitic


----------



## Pipeman

*Greetings and salutations (or hola)*

A bit of background about me and SWMBO...

A scouser by birth, but went to South Africa aged 10 with family emigration (I think they reckoned they couldn't leave me behind, being the youngest of 4 children).

Grew up in SA and met the current Mrs Pipeman and we got married 36 years ago.

We returned to the UK back in '97 and our children are 32, 29 and 25.

I've been lurking for a while and took the plunge to join.

We've had several holidays in Spain (Queseda, Calpe and Moraria) and we're considering moving to Spain and I'm sure that I'll end up asking some daft questions along the way. Having grown up in a hot climate and getting on in years, we're tired of spending 6 months of the year under fleece's and blankets just to keep warm. I understand that winter in Spain can be cold, but I imagine it's much the same as SA - not really cold, but a large differential in daytime / nighttime temps (15c swing from +12 to -3 or something)

I'm looking to take early retirement (currently 57), sell up here and buy a smaller place in Spain. I guess my concerns surround healthcare until official retirement age (66) and cost of living (how long is a piece of string) as I'll have to fund our lives for a good few years. I have no desire to look for work in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pipeman said:


> A bit of background about me and SWMBO...
> 
> A scouser by birth, but went to South Africa aged 10 with family emigration (I think they reckoned they couldn't leave me behind, being the youngest of 4 children).
> 
> Grew up in SA and met the current Mrs Pipeman and we got married 36 years ago.
> 
> We returned to the UK back in '97 and our children are 32, 29 and 25.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and took the plunge to join.
> 
> We've had several holidays in Spain (Queseda, Calpe and Moraria) and we're considering moving to Spain and I'm sure that I'll end up asking some daft questions along the way. Having grown up in a hot climate and getting on in years, we're tired of spending 6 months of the year under fleece's and blankets just to keep warm. I understand that winter in Spain can be cold, but I imagine it's much the same as SA - not really cold, but a large differential in daytime / nighttime temps (15c swing from +12 to -3 or something)
> 
> I'm looking to take early retirement (currently 57), sell up here and buy a smaller place in Spain. I guess my concerns surround healthcare until official retirement age (66) and cost of living (how long is a piece of string) as I'll have to fund our lives for a good few years. I have no desire to look for work in Spain.


I think you've got the right idea more or less about the temps. The problem in the south of Spain (which is probably where you're thinking of going) is that a lot of the houses are not built to withstand the cold that they may get three months of the year.
Anyway, if you've been lurking for a while you'll know that you'll need to start a new thread for each question that you have, daft or not! Make sure you've had a read of the FAQ's.
Hope you enjoy being a member of the forum.


----------



## nickyj119

*Hello from newbie*

Thanks for accepting me. 

Originally from Devon, SW England and since marrying a Midlander have lived in Staffordshire for the past almost 20 years.

Kids now 15 and 16 and hubby and I are mid 40's.

Initially seeking holiday home in Southern Spain, would not be seeking work.

Would like to enjoy the warmer climate and be outdoors more - attracted by variety - mountains, beaches, towns, villages.

Prefer not to be in/near the main tourist areas, ideally like to be within 1 hour of an airport.

Will be posting within the forum for helpfeedback - thank you.


----------



## KristinK

*What a helpful place*

Quick intro.

Hi folks. I have been lurking for quite a while and signed up a few days ago. I felt it was time to say hello and to say thanks for all the useful information I have found on these boards. What a lovely group of people. 

We are planning to make a move to Spain in the next 2 or 3 years, fingers crossed. There are still a few things we need to decide on.. that means I have yet to convince HWMBO of a permanent move  I have yet to introduce him to mainland Spain so there's that too. I am up to the challenge though as he does realise I will probably make the final decision lol. 

I did live and work in Spain back in 74/75. So I guess some things will have changed. It was just bar/restaurant work whilst I Tried to work out what I was going to do with my life...?. ah those days were simple. My Spanish has rusted away and will need a lot of tlc. 

As for areas, I am currently looking at Axarquia and maybe Costa del la Luz. Somewhere near to Puerto Santa Maria, where I used to work, or Jerez. Axarquia then Velez-Malaga , Frigiliana are winning out on climate as wintera are a bit drier. Health is one of the reasons I want to make a permanent move as the all yaer round damp of Glasgow isn't helping my arthritis, asthma or borderline COPD. I recently had one hip replaced and at 62 am hoping it is a good while until the next one. :fingerscrossed: I think we both would prefer to be in a Spanish town with a smallish expat community rather than a bouncing ex-pat place. As with a lot of folks, edge of town would suit us fine.

The forum has been so helpful, I think I have quite a good understanding now of basics re pensions, tax and healthcare requirements. More complex issues are sure to come up. 

Anyhoo, that's enough for now. I will be lurking a lot lol 

Kristin.


----------



## Smarti1965

Hi my name is Teresa ive moved here ( Los Nietos near La Manga) with my partner last week and our pet cat, we drove from cherbourg in a fiat 500( a serious road trip) looking forward to interacting on the forum for advice and chats


----------



## jojo

Smarti1965 said:


> Hi my name is Teresa ive moved here ( Los Nietos near La Manga) with my partner last week and our pet cat, we drove from cherbourg in a fiat 500( a serious road trip) looking forward to interacting on the forum for advice and chats


welcome to the forum, have a good nose around, ask any questions you may have and answer any you may know - nice to "meet" you

Jo xxx


----------



## TippyToes

Hi Teresa
Good luck.
My husband and I are moving to Punta Prima next Thursday. So excited but the list of "things to do" just keeps getting longer and longer. 
We're flying out initially and going back in a couple of weeks to collect our car; overnight to Santander and then a week walking in the Picos Mountains before heading on down to the Costas.
Look forward to hearing how its going and any tips you can give us.
Sheila


----------



## Beejayar

*Still to Choose.*

Hello everyone, my name is Brian. My wife, Dorothy, and I still live in the UK but when I retire this summer, we plan to move to the south-east coast area, somewhere between Torrevieja and Los Alcazares.
I have been reading the Spain Forum threads as a guest for a number of weeks and can't believe how much information and advice the members provide. So much so that I decided it was necessary to join in the hope that your members can alleviate some of the concerns we have about becoming ex-pats in Spain.
I will post soon on this matter, once I get my act together but, in the meantime, I look forward to a long and meaningful existence on the forum.


----------



## smitty5668

Smarti1965 said:


> Hi my name is Teresa ive moved here ( Los Nietos near La Manga) with my partner last week and our pet cat, we drove from cherbourg in a fiat 500( a serious road trip) looking forward to interacting on the forum for advice and chats


HI TERESA i know los nietos quite well we were based there when we looked around and bought our house in mazarron last year. it's got one brit bar "el fraille" with alot going on out of there quizes,bingo even a golf society. we went there last month to see some people, seem to be more shops open this year. if we can help just ask and someone will probably have the answer.

smitty.


----------



## Brit1948

*Hello People*

Just arrived last week....enjoying the lovely weather...
Originally from Harpenden Hertfordshire..but spent time living in California 1/2 of my life plus Switzerland for 5 years...
Have a problem with a van at the mo,ment which I will start on another thread...
Just wanted to say HI for now

Sue...


----------



## Irina Akelyeva

Hi! My name is Irina, I am from Belarus and I moved to Barcelona in 2014. I am a digital marketer.


----------



## ming01

Hi all,
I just joined today as we are moving to coin next month 
but i do have a question for those that have moved from the uk ......
do i have to pay import duty on any of my household items like 
tv. laptops. cameras cuttlery? i have 2 gokarts that are not for road use so are recreational
help would be great please
thanks in advanced ady


----------



## onewaytckt

Hi! George here, living in Spain for about 3 months a year, and probably moving in 12-18 months. I am considering the Northwest area, maybe Leon or Zamora. Any advice about the region will be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## alphadude

hi am Ali; from Australia; and in the process of moving to Spain. I work from home; and like traveling.

Jame came back from a week discovery trip to Barcelona; and previously to Madrid; and decided that Spain is the place to be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Elyles

onewaytckt said:


> Hi! George here, living in Spain for about 3 months a year, and probably moving in 12-18 months. I am considering the Northwest area, maybe Leon or Zamora. Any advice about the region will be appreciated, thanks in advance.


 Your choice! Personally I am more in favor of the Pyrenees in the Huesca region. Very little English is spoken and the Brits here seem to like it.


----------



## Elyles

alphadude said:


> hi am Ali; from Australia; and in the process of moving to Spain. I work from home; and like traveling. Jame came back from a week discovery trip to Barcelona; and previously to Madrid; and decided that Spain is the place to be for the foreseeable future.


 I guess if you work from home a larger city is great. I lived in Tokyo as a kid and as a young adult lived in Houston, Texas. (About the size of Madrid) Now we really prefer smaller towns, maximum of 12,000, where very little English is spoken. I have often thought of the working from home concept but as a psychologist rarely had clients I would even want to know where I lived.


----------



## crshedd

*wedding in seville*

my son will be getting married most likely in august in seville. my experience with spain is 3 days in barcelona (loved it) and my wife had an additional week in granada (loved it).

my question would be where to stay in seville at reasonable cost. we will be there for probably 1 week. would like somewhere close to sights and walking areas. 

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

crshedd said:


> my son will be getting married most likely in august in seville. my experience with spain is 3 days in barcelona (loved it) and my wife had an additional week in granada (loved it).
> 
> my question would be where to stay in seville at reasonable cost. we will be there for probably 1 week. would like somewhere close to sights and walking areas.
> 
> any help would be appreciated.


Hello,
This must be quite an exciting time for you!
However, you're better to ask specific questions on the main Spain page here

Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad 

as this is only for introductions and it may get overlooked here in La Tasca

August in Seville would be, let's say, quite a challenge for me as it will likely be over 40º, but some like it hot as they say!


----------



## baldilocks

crshedd said:


> my son will be getting married most likely in august in seville. my experience with spain is 3 days in barcelona (loved it) and my wife had an additional week in granada (loved it).
> 
> my question would be where to stay in seville at reasonable cost. we will be there for probably 1 week. would like somewhere close to sights and walking areas.
> 
> any help would be appreciated.


You don't necessarily need to stay close to the sights where hotels are more expensive because there is a good bus service (provided they stop for you!) When we went to Sevilla, we stayed at the Olympic Stadium where part of it has been made into a hotel.

Try Booking.com: 888,375 hotels worldwide. 85+ million hotel reviews. putting your requiremenst into the search criteria.

As far as sights are concerned the Mosque/Cathedral with the Giralda is something not to be missed, especially climbing to the top of the Giralda.


----------



## crshedd

thanx, pesky wesky, i'll take your advice.

and thanx to you baldilocks. i will check out your link!


----------



## Artoum

Hi all!

I'm Artoum (Art for short), and while I'm not an expat as yet, I'm wanting to travel across Spain during summer with little more than a landy and a map, so I thought I'd stop by here to see what's going on, what the best ways of getting work is, etc etc. Hopefully it will help!


----------



## Elyles

Artoum said:


> Hi all! I'm Artoum (Art for short), and while I'm not an expat as yet, I'm wanting to travel across Spain during summer with little more than a landy and a map, so I thought I'd stop by here to see what's going on, what the best ways of getting work is, etc etc. Hopefully it will help!


 With the absurdly high unemployment, the best way to get work is to stay where you are. .


----------



## Artoum

Oh dear. I wasn't hoping to stay long, but is the situation that dire? (Even including that I'm a skilled person?) I would only be looking for enough money to pay for food, booze and fuel, so two or three days at a time.


----------



## Alcalaina

Artoum said:


> Oh dear. I wasn't hoping to stay long, but is the situation that dire? (Even including that I'm a skilled person?) I would only be looking for enough money to pay for food, booze and fuel, so two or three days at a time.


Yes, it's that dire! 

You could always try WorkAway, where you do short-term jobs in exchange for board and lodging.


----------



## Artoum

It's not even the board and lodging that's the issue! It'd be keeping the motor fuelled and me in food that's the hard part. I'll keep trying though


----------



## Bodega

*Soon....*

We are a retired couple, mid 60's. I'm from the US, my wife is Mexican. We are currently in Mexico (~10 yrs) but will relocate to Spain as soon as we get all our Mexican affairs all settled up & closed out. We love Mexico, and we also love the states. No disgruntlement here (I made that word up  ) We just enjoy new places, new people, new adventures, etc. My wife is of Spanish descent, via her father. He left Spain as part of the mass exodus during the turbulent years, and never returned. She carries a Spanish passport, and I am in her family book, so we are not newcomers to the area. We have traveled extensively here over the last 10 years, and loved every trip, two of which extended right up to the 90 day limit. We have no preference yet for a permanent residence, we like it all. Probably, we have a slight lean to the north, as "The Spaniard", my wife's father, was from the Logroño / Estella area, and the climate suits us well, but we have more friends in the south, Sevilla & Valencia. We shall see.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Bodega said:


> We are a retired couple, mid 60's. I'm from the US, my wife is Mexican. We are currently in Mexico (~10 yrs) but will relocate to Spain as soon as we get all our Mexican affairs all settled up & closed out. We love Mexico, and we also love the states. No disgruntlement here (I made that word up  ) We just enjoy new places, new people, new adventures, etc. My wife is of Spanish descent, via her father. He left Spain as part of the mass exodus during the turbulent years, and never returned. She carries a Spanish passport, and I am in her family book, so we are not newcomers to the area. We have traveled extensively here over the last 10 years, and loved every trip, two of which extended right up to the 90 day limit. We have no preference yet for a permanent residence, we like it all. Probably, we have a slight lean to the north, as "The Spaniard", my wife's father, was from the Logroño / Estella area, and the climate suits us well, but we have more friends in the south, Sevilla & Valencia. We shall see.


Sounds great as you already have some knowledge of the country and sounds like you won't have visa problems due to your wife's background, is that right?


----------



## Elyles

Bodega said:


> We are a retired couple, mid 60's. I'm from the US, my wife is Mexican. We are currently in Mexico (~10 yrs) but will relocate to Spain as soon as we get all our Mexican affairs all settled up & closed out. We love Mexico, and we also love the states. No disgruntlement here (I made that word up  ) We just enjoy new places, new people, new adventures, etc. My wife is of Spanish descent, via her father. He left Spain as part of the mass exodus during the turbulent years, and never returned. She carries a Spanish passport, and I am in her family book, so we are not newcomers to the area. We have traveled extensively here over the last 10 years, and loved every trip, two of which extended right up to the 90 day limit. We have no preference yet for a permanent residence, we like it all. Probably, we have a slight lean to the north, as "The Spaniard", my wife's father, was from the Logroño / Estella area, and the climate suits us well, but we have more friends in the south, Sevilla & Valencia. We shall see.


 Where in the US? We retired to the foothills of the Pyrenees four years ago in our early 60's. Where in Mexico? Living in Houston for 30 years afforded me many trips to various areas of Mexico. You guys are already educated to the culture. Good luck!


----------



## parc4714

*New memeber*

Hi 

I am new member just thought id pop in here and say hi to the community..

Look forward to chat with some of you soon…

Thanks lane:


----------



## 2016expat

Hola, I am retired living in Vila-Real, an expat from the US. Would love to connect with English-speaking expats! - Nancy


----------



## Jock Davies

*Hello all,*

Planning to move to Spain now I'm 65 and single again, have previously lived in Greece some years ago and didn't find it too difficult, I'm planning to come and have a look around before I settle anywhere, I am a seasoned singer/musician a Cartoonist and a Caricaturist still gigging in the U.K. but I want to just settle somewhere to write and be warm.
I have a couple of contacts in and around Benidorm which I will look up but have no rigid plans to settle anywhere at the moment, any advice, guidance or pointers would be gratefully accepted, also an insulin dependant Diabetic so I'll need to check out the medical/prescription issues.
Many thanks and I look forward to hearing from some of you.
Jock Davies


----------



## Pesky Wesky

parc4714 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new member just thought id pop in here and say hi to the community..
> 
> Look forward to chat with some of you soon…
> 
> Thanks lane:





2016expat said:


> Hola, I am retired living in Vila-Real, an expat from the US. Would love to connect with English-speaking expats! - Nancy





Jock Davies said:


> Planning to move to Spain now I'm 65 and single again, have previously lived in Greece some years ago and didn't find it too difficult, I'm planning to come and have a look around before I settle anywhere, I am a seasoned singer/musician a Cartoonist and a Caricaturist still gigging in the U.K. but I want to just settle somewhere to write and be warm.
> I have a couple of contacts in and around Benidorm which I will look up but have no rigid plans to settle anywhere at the moment, any advice, guidance or pointers would be gratefully accepted, also an insulin dependant Diabetic so I'll need to check out the medical/prescription issues.
> Many thanks and I look forward to hearing from some of you.
> Jock Davies


Well, hello to all of you!
Quite a few new members have signed up recently. I hope you find what you are looking for in the forum. There is an FAQ section where there is a lot of info about paperwork, taxes, education, buying, renting... so make sure you have a good look round there. Another good thread to start off with is the pictures of Spain thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/96732-pictures-spain-thread.html
and stories of Spain
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/96732-pictures-spain-thread.html
If you have more specific questions about diabetes, how to cook rodaballo, how to find a doctor, or what is IBI open a new thread on the main spain page.
Have fun


----------



## 2016expat

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

2016expat said:


> Let me know if I can help.


The forum thrives because people make posts asking and answering questions so if you have a look through threads and can make pertinent comments or would like to pose any questions, then go ahead.


----------



## Costachick

Guess I should say hello.. Been living in Malaga for 22 years now. Joined here as I was looking for some DIY materials..lol.


----------



## jojo

Costachick said:


> Guess I should say hello.. Been living in Malaga for 22 years now. Joined here as I was looking for some DIY materials..lol.


Hi and welcome to the forum!! 22 years is a long time. I hope you can get involved in the questions on the forum, I'll bet you know alot!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Costachick

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!! 22 years is a long time. I hope you can get involved in the questions on the forum, I'll bet you know alot!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


 I'm looking through all the old treads now.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Costachick said:


> Guess I should say hello.. Been living in Malaga for 22 years now. Joined here as I was looking for some DIY materials..lol.


Hi Costachick,
You'll find a real mix of people and experiences on the forum. Some of us have been here for ages and some are just finding their feet. As jojo says, I'm sure there's plenty you could help out with and there's always something to learn, isn't there?
Enjoy looking around


----------



## 2016expat

Hi, and thanks for connecting. Did you find your DIY store (no Home Depot here)?


----------



## 2016expat

Hi, John, just wanted to say hello so you know someone is here !!


----------



## Madliz

Costachick said:


> I'm looking through all the old treads now.


I see you're Irish.


----------



## Costachick

Madliz said:


> I see you're Irish.


Is that an 'in house' joke, or have I messed up my profile? 
I'm originally from Oxford .

Ok.. I just saw the the missing 'H'


----------



## Bodega

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds great as you already have some knowledge of the country and sounds like you won't have visa problems due to your wife's background, is that right?


Thanks for the welcome, and you are correct. As long as I stay on good terms with my wife , we scoot through the quick line at the airport, then stay as long as we wish. The two 90 day trips I mention in my intro note were taken before I was a member of the family book.


----------



## Bodega

Elyles said:


> Where in the US? We retired to the foothills of the Pyrenees four years ago in our early 60's. Where in Mexico? Living in Houston for 30 years afforded me many trips to various areas of Mexico. You guys are already educated to the culture. Good luck!


Currently, we are living in the state of Guanajuato, a few hours north-ish of Mexico City. 
In the states, we lived primarily in Alaska (petroleum industry), but we have kin in Texas, and drive to Laredo, San Antonio, Austin, Houston frequently. In March of this year, we took a driving tour through San Sabastian, Bilbao, Irún, Bayonne, and over to Santiago de Compostela, with a side trip to Andorra. Did we get near you? Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Bodega said:


> Currently, we are living in the state of Guanajuato, a few hours north-ish of Mexico City.
> In the states, we lived primarily in Alaska (petroleum industry), but we have kin in Texas, and drive to Laredo, San Antonio, Austin, Houston frequently. In March of this year, we took a driving tour through San Sabastian, Bilbao, Irún, Bayonne, and over to Santiago de Compostela, with a side trip to Andorra. Did we get near you? Thanks for the welcome.


You're going to have a lovely trip. The following places are also worth looking at
St Jean de Luz, Hondarribia, Bermeo, Mundaka above all the beach, St Juan de Gaztelugatxe, all the countryside around Ajo, Noja, Arnuero,,, and so much more. Just look at the pictures of these places and you'll fall in love with them. For example, this is the beach at Arnuero


----------



## Louisej27

Hi my name is Louise I'm 27 years old living in Newcastle (English speaking only) is moving to Spain fuengirola on the 9th of May I have job interviews booked in for call centre work. But I'm currently in need of a room to rent, maximum rent per month 250? if any one knows of anyone seeking a flat mate please tell them to get in touch on here.
Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Louisej27 said:


> Hi my name is Louise I'm 27 years old living in Newcastle (English speaking only) is moving to Spain fuengirola on the 9th of May I have job interviews booked in for call centre work. But I'm currently in need of a room to rent, maximum rent per month 250? if any one knows of anyone seeking a flat mate please tell them to get in touch on here.
> Thanks


Hi Louise,
It's great that you have some interviews lined up. Hope everything works out 'cos getting work is quite difficult here atm.

Any information about rooms would have to be done via PM and you need to log up at least 5 "quality" (I mean not just things like "Hi" and "I want posts about rooms") for the PM facility to kick in.

You could start some threads about Fuengirola and what it's like, or look at some threads about learning Spanish, or the paperwork you need to do and add some posts...
To start you off on your search for a room you need the words_ alquilar habitación Fuengirola_
Piso compartido Fuengirola, Alquiler Habitación Fuengirola - Easypiso


----------



## Elyles

Bodega said:


> Currently, we are living in the state of Guanajuato, a few hours north-ish of Mexico City. In the states, we lived primarily in Alaska (petroleum industry), but we have kin in Texas, and drive to Laredo, San Antonio, Austin, Houston frequently. In March of this year, we took a driving tour through San Sabastian, Bilbao, Irún, Bayonne, and over to Santiago de Compostela, with a side trip to Andorra. Did we get near you? Thanks for the welcome.


 Was around the Houston area for about 30 years with family from Texas as well. You were about three hours from us now we live in Jaca in the province of Huesca. It was in the early 70's the last time I was in Guanajuato.


----------



## Elyles

2016expat said:


> Hola, I am retired living in Vila-Real, an expat from the US. Would love to connect with English-speaking expats! - Nancy


 Very few Americans here! We live in the foothills of the Pyrenees in Jaca.


----------



## mckenzie1970

*calpe?*

Hi ALL. Well its countdown and 2 years before the move to spain, we will have a 5 year old by then and have been looking at calpe area. We are over in june for 2 weeks and although its not set in stone, calpe seems to be the favourite at the moment. However, the house prices seem to be higher than a lot of places, im hoping there is good reason for this?
Kind Regards
Craig


----------



## jojo

mckenzie1970 said:


> Hi ALL. Well its countdown and 2 years before the move to spain, we will have a 5 year old by then and have been looking at calpe area. We are over in june for 2 weeks and although its not set in stone, calpe seems to be the favourite at the moment. However, the house prices seem to be higher than a lot of places, im hoping there is good reason for this?
> Kind Regards
> Craig


Welcome to the forum, my advice would be to rent before you buy - just so you find out why the prices are higher, so that you can change your mind on area, district, locality, property type - if you need to. 

Have a look through the forum and get a feel for how things are and what you may or may not expect. Feel free to ask any questions

Jo xxx


----------



## FranksOnAPlane

*Frank*

Hi, my name's Frank. I'm 22 and about to graduate college with a bachelor's in business administration. 

I wanted to move to Spain because I heard good things about it, everyone who knows me is aware I want to leave America with a passion, and I thought this site would be a great place to start. Thanks.

Frank


----------



## Del929

jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum, my advice would be to rent before you buy - just so you find out why the prices are higher, so that you can change your mind on area, district, locality, property type - if you need to.
> 
> Have a look through the forum and get a feel for how things are and what you may or may not expect. Feel free to ask any questions
> 
> Jo xxx


Great advice, do you know of any good agents in the Canary Islands for long term rentals?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

FranksOnAPlane said:


> Hi, my name's Frank. I'm 22 and about to graduate college with a bachelor's in business administration.
> 
> I wanted to move to Spain because I heard good things about it, everyone who knows me is aware I want to leave America with a passion, and I thought this site would be a great place to start. Thanks.
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank,
As your flags say that you are not from the EU, the first thing you have to do is find out about visas. Make sure you know exactly what your options are before you get on a plane as they are limited especially when talking about work. An easier option perhaps would be to study here.


> American citizens wanting to study, reside, or work in Spain must obtain the appropriate visa from the Spanish Embassy or Consulate in their state/country of last residence. After the visa has been issued, foreigners have three months to apply for the corresponding permit with the Spanish authorities in Spain. Obtaining a residence or work permit is a complicated process; since regulations change continually, we suggest that you check the Ministry of Interior’s website, or call the Ministry of Interior, within Spain, toll-free at 060. The Ministry of Foreign Affairs also manages a website.


 Traveling to Spain | Spain - Embassy of the United States
You can post more specific questions about that *on the main Spain page *and also look using the search facility


----------



## Elyles

HiFrank. Unfortunately, the economy here is in the crapper. You should have a contract for employment with a Spanish company prior to relocating.


----------



## john3548

Hello all,

Just 3 years and 28 days until retirement. Now started seriously to look at Spain for retirement. Will be holidaying this year in the Valencia area so will have a quick look to see what is available locally. Will need to have a long hard think if I could live the slower life style as I have had (and still having) a frantic lifestyle. Only issue is that my health is not 100% anymore and need my blood checked at regular intervals. Hopefully I will find out if this will be an issue or not. Will need to see what happens on the 23rd June, whether it will become a reality??

John


----------



## Carol12345

Hi My name is Carol
My husband and I have just bought a property in Las Vertudes near Villena I would love to make friends with anyone nearby we are I hope nice friendly people.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

john3548 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just 3 years and 28 days until retirement. Now started seriously to look at Spain for retirement. Will be holidaying this year in the Valencia area so will have a quick look to see what is available locally. Will need to have a long hard think if I could live the slower life style as I have had (and still having) a frantic lifestyle. Only issue is that my health is not 100% anymore and need my blood checked at regular intervals. Hopefully I will find out if this will be an issue or not. Will need to see what happens on the 23rd June, whether it will become a reality??
> 
> John





Carol12345 said:


> Hi My name is Carol
> My husband and I have just bought a property in Las Vertudes near Villena I would love to make friends with anyone nearby we are I hope nice friendly people.


Hello you two!
Sounds like you are at different stages of the process; one starting to think about living in Spain and the other actually starting the living!
You'll probably both find things to interest you on the forum, so have a look around and start posting. A good place to start is with the stickies (at the top of the pages of both the Spain page and La Tasca, in dark green)


----------



## carlsbergguy2006

xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Myself and wife are in process of buying holiday home in Puerto Marino Gran Alicant just across from AG - homefinders all goes to plan we be out again start of June then finally all goes to plan we do deal get keys start Aug as we was out in April looking at appartment town house etc .....Les M from Belfast UK


----------



## pablo1

Hello all!

I've been lurking on this forum for some time now! 

My name is Pablo, I'm originally from Woking, Surrey and we moved to Spain last year due to my lovely good other half wanted give Spain a go!

We have managed to have brought a large house near Estella for an absolute bargain not far from San Sebastian and Logroño in the northern part of Spain. Unfortunately the weather here is very similar to UK (It does rain a lot!)

If you need any help please let me know as we have been through the loops and around the table many times with the Spanish bureaucracy!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

pablo1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been lurking on this forum for some time now!
> 
> My name is Pablo, I'm originally from Woking, Surrey and we moved to Spain last year due to my lovely good other half wanted give Spain a go!
> 
> We have managed to have brought a large house near Estella for an absolute bargain not far from San Sebastian and Logroño in the northern part of Spain. Unfortunately the weather here is very similar to UK (It does rain a lot!)
> 
> If you need any help please let me know as we have been through the loops and around the table many times with the Spanish bureaucracy!


Hi Pablo,
See you've made yourself at home by posting on several threads.
Nice to have someone else from the north on here.
PS Navarra is one of my _favourite_ places in Spain, after Asturias maybe


----------



## jojo

pablo1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been lurking on this forum for some time now!
> 
> My name is Pablo, I'm originally from Woking, Surrey and we moved to Spain last year due to my lovely good other half wanted give Spain a go!
> 
> We have managed to have brought a large house near Estella for an absolute bargain not far from San Sebastian and Logroño in the northern part of Spain. Unfortunately the weather here is very similar to UK (It does rain a lot!)
> 
> If you need any help please let me know as we have been through the loops and around the table many times with the Spanish bureaucracy!


Welcome and nice to "meet" you. Your contributions to the forum so far have been very knowledgeable and well thought out. 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## puddley

*New Boy !*

I'll bet I'm pressing all the wrong buttons and putting this in entirely the wrong place! 
My name is Pete (puddley!) and I took the not inconsiderable plunge to buy a south facing penthouse at Villamartin last month (April 16)
Am hoping to rent it out from time to time to holiday lets but it's early days. All advice would be appreciated; no doubt gets easier once things gather some momentum...

Would be great to meet up with bods over a beer in Villamartin area and exchange experiences.
Am on my own now so all is a bit of a venture to say the least.

So far, it has been a good journey and I have no regrets!

puddley


----------



## justiner

*Hi I'm new here!*

Quick hello to everybody and what a brilliant place this is for finding out all the stuff that you need to know but don't know where to look! I'm Justine and I talk too much  

Just a question really if anyone can answer? Thinking of relocating to Southern Spain (Guardamar kind of location although nothing set in stone yet) - have 3 kids aged 8, 13 and 18. Question is: what are the schools like (I'm talking state not private) and sorry but another question - my 18 year old is a hairdresser. Is there much call for hairdressers (she'll probably do it on a mobile basis to start with)?

Thank you


----------



## Pesky Wesky

justiner said:


> Quick hello to everybody and what a brilliant place this is for finding out all the stuff that you need to know but don't know where to look! I'm Justine and I talk too much
> 
> Just a question really if anyone can answer? Thinking of relocating to Southern Spain (Guardamar kind of location although nothing set in stone yet) - have 3 kids aged 8, 13 and 18. Question is: what are the schools like (I'm talking state not private) and sorry but another question - my 18 year old is a hairdresser. Is there much call for hairdressers (she'll probably do it on a mobile basis to start with)?
> 
> Thank you


Hello,
You're best to open a new thread to ask each separate question (schools, hairdressers, Guardamar...) Unfortunately I don't think you're going to get very favourable replies. 
Your 8 year old would probably be ok in a state school as long as s/he has good support at home and manages to make friends. The 13 year old would struggle in a state school. 
Your 18 year old would also struggle to make a living. Unemployment for her age group currently runs at 46.9%, but in the south it's worse.
Guardamar is a nice area if you can find a way to make it work.
Sorry, but that's life in Spain and it's better to know before you make the move.


----------



## Tom1957

Hi all, I've been lurking and reading for a while, trying to soak up info. My wife and I are planning to retire to southern Spain in 12 months. As I've found out that's a pretty vast region and I'm not entirely clear on where to start. We are planning to come over for a recce in Summer.

In my head I picture being on the outskirts of a small-medium town, somewhere with local character and not far from the coast. We are looking to rent for a few months before buying. I'm thinking about basing myself in Alicante and then exploring north/south from there.


----------



## summerella

*German/English*

I am summerella, born and raised in Germany and England, now in Spain. 

Gave up my job and friends and family to be with my boyfriend.
Wouldn't say I regret it, but I do miss my friends a lot. 

If anyone here is from the Basque Country, I would be glad to hear from you 
It is very hard to meet new people here. I don't speak Spanish yet, which makes it 
even harder. 

Looking forward to meeting new friends 

summerella


----------



## Pesky Wesky

summerella said:


> I am summerella, born and raised in Germany and England, now in Spain.
> 
> Gave up my job and friends and family to be with my boyfriend.
> Wouldn't say I regret it, but I do miss my friends a lot.
> 
> If anyone here is from the Basque Country, I would be glad to hear from you
> It is very hard to meet new people here. I don't speak Spanish yet, which makes it
> even harder.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting new friends
> 
> summerella


I don't live in Bilbao, but go there fairly often as my husband is from there and all his family (40++) live in and around the city.
Open up a Bilbao thread and we can chat about it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tom1957 said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking and reading for a while, trying to soak up info. My wife and I are planning to retire to southern Spain in 12 months. As I've found out that's a pretty vast region and I'm not entirely clear on where to start. We are planning to come over for a recce in Summer.
> 
> In my head I picture being on the outskirts of a small-medium town, somewhere with local character and not far from the coast. We are looking to rent for a few months before buying. I'm thinking about basing myself in Alicante and then exploring north/south from there.


Alicante, Valencia, Malaga, Cadiz... lots of possibilities. Do a search and see if you come up with any interesting threads


----------



## nosreme

Hello guys, new here and just wanting to join the community.. Been in marbella for almost 2 years now and things are really going smooth. Hope everyone has a fine day ahead.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

nosreme said:


> Hello guys, new here and just wanting to join the community.. Been in marbella for almost 2 years now and things are really going smooth. Hope everyone has a fine day ahead.


Nice to hear from you. 
Hope your transition from the UK to Marbella was free of bumps. I'm sure there are some threads that you could add a little something to so looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## mummybutch

*Newby*

Hi, I'm new here and have been having a little look around. We aren't in Spain yet and are just looking to gather as much information as possible. We plan on moving summer 2018, so plenty of time to make an informed decision and attempt to learn the language. Although I am concerned that if Britain decides to leave the EU what will that mean for our planned move?


----------



## Montana2Spain

Hello. My name is Tom. I currently live in Montana USA. My husband John and I are in the planning stages of making the big move to Spain. I've actually enjoyed all the places I've been in Spain although have not been to the northern coast at all. I joined this site to hopefully gain information on all those big questions that arise when taking such a big leap. We have gathered a pretty decent support group around us but it's always nice to hear the REAL story from people who have actually been through it. We are hoping to move by the end of the year but it will depend on the sale of our house here first. Originally we were planning to retire but we looked at a lodging property in Extremadura that we really liked and are currently in negotiations. Not sure if it will pan out though as it's only just beginning and there are a lot of variables going on at this moment. I look forward to browsing the site and learning what I can from everyone's experiences.

Cheers.


----------



## Elyles

Montana2Spain said:


> Hello. My name is Tom. I currently live in Montana USA. My husband John and I are in the planning stages of making the big move to Spain. I've actually enjoyed all the places I've been in Spain although have not been to the northern coast at all. I joined this site to hopefully gain information on all those big questions that arise when taking such a big leap. We have gathered a pretty decent support group around us but it's always nice to hear the REAL story from people who have actually been through it. We are hoping to move by the end of the year but it will depend on the sale of our house here first. Originally we were planning to retire but we looked at a lodging property in Extremadura that we really liked and are currently in negotiations. Not sure if it will pan out though as it's only just beginning and there are a lot of variables going on at this moment. I look forward to browsing the site and learning what I can from everyone's experiences. Cheers.


 I would rent first, wherever you land. We moved from the mountains of Wyoming to the Pyrenees in northern Spain and love it.


----------



## Montana2Spain

Thanks Elyles. Definitely am considering that too. Issue is I'm not sure I want to be unemployed for very long. As a hotelier, starting (or continuing) a lodging business would be an easy transition for me. Not necessarily moving there to retire. (although that may be an option depending on how this all turns out). What made you choose where you are?


----------



## Elyles

Montana2Spain said:


> Thanks Elyles. Definitely am considering that too. Issue is I'm not sure I want to be unemployed for very long. As a hotelier, starting (or continuing) a lodging business would be an easy transition for me. Not necessarily moving there to retire. (although that may be an option depending on how this all turns out). What made you choose where you are?


 My wife was an oil exec in Houston and I was a manager of mental health programs. She took a very lucrative package at 50 and retired. George Bush was Governor and took hundreds of millions out of mental health. We just decided to sell our home, and I looked for work in Wyoming, where we fell in love with mountains. After traveling to the EU many times, we picked Spain. And, little English is spoken here. One day researching the North of Spain we saw a road sign that said Jaca and decided to check it out. We immediately fell in love with it. Jaca is a town of about 12000 normally that swells to about 40k during fiestas. It is a ski town, about 15 km from the first resort. It is like a 2000 year old Park City. Although I thought I could speak fair Spanish upon arrival, I soon learned different. Locally, and government free Spanish is taught here however. Very little English is spoken here.


----------



## Skaggs&Baggs

*Help please*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> My wife & I are very keen on relocating to Spain, but very confused about things, and now waiting on BREXIT outcome. WHERE?? is best to move to? This would be a final move for us, and we must get it right. We watch all the shows - Jasmine spends hours with us in our living room! Basic info about us as below:-
> 
> My wife and I are very strongly considering moving to Spain to live, mainly for health benefits of the warmer climate, and the better lifestyle that appears to exist out there. We are hoping any readers on this forum can help/advise us in this endeavour? We would like to try out a winter rental, perhaps 2 months in this next winter - Late October to 20th December-ish 2016 (to be home for Christmas), OR January & February 2017. We hope this would allow us to get a "feel" for Spain, and also look at potential purchases should we decide that Spain is for us, and if all is OK, we would put our UK home on the market. IS THIS A SENSIBLE THING TO DO, OR A WASTE OF TIME? We must get this right, as it will be a final move for us, hence the plan for a 2 month stay in winter. I took early retirement 2 years ago; i'm 59 and my wife is 62. Being blunt we're both fat and unfit. We would like to learn Spanish, but would like to be in a cosmopolitan area that has a good Spanish & UK expat community, yet is not just a holiday resort. We want all year round interaction in the community.
> 
> Can anyone recommend where we start looking? Thanks for any and all replies. Cheers


----------



## Montana2Spain

Elyles said:


> My wife was an oil exec in Houston and I was a manager of mental health programs. She took a very lucrative package at 50 and retired. George Bush was Governor and took hundreds of millions out of mental health. We just decided to sell our home, and I looked for work in Wyoming, where we fell in love with mountains. After traveling to the EU many times, we picked Spain. And, little English is spoken here. One day researching the North of Spain we saw a road sign that said Jaca and decided to check it out. We immediately fell in love with it. Jaca is a town of about 12000 normally that swells to about 40k during fiestas. It is a ski town, about 15 km from the first resort. It is like a 2000 year old Park City. Although I thought I could speak fair Spanish upon arrival, I soon learned different. Locally, and government free Spanish is taught here however. Very little English is spoken here.


That's awesome and it looks like a nice area. If we don't settle on this place in Extremadura I think we will most likely look more in the south and closer to city. Been in Montana a long time. Looking for a change both culturally and geographically. We've enjoyed our trips and picking one place is not an easy thing to do since we like so many. For us it will depend on the business. Finding a BnB that is currently in operation will help to dictate where we end up. It's going to happen sooner than later because, as you know, putting your house on the market in the states is very much dependent on the time of year so if we wait much longer we'll have to wait again until next year. Did you have much tax burden when you sold your house here in the States? Can you tell me anything about how it has affected your Social Security?


----------



## Elyles

Montana2Spain said:


> That's awesome and it looks like a nice area. If we don't settle on this place in Extremadura I think we will most likely look more in the south and closer to city. Been in Montana a long time. Looking for a change both culturally and geographically. We've enjoyed our trips and picking one place is not an easy thing to do since we like so many. For us it will depend on the business. Finding a BnB that is currently in operation will help to dictate where we end up. It's going to happen sooner than later because, as you know, putting your house on the market in the states is very much dependent on the time of year so if we wait much longer we'll have to wait again until next year. Did you have much tax burden when you sold your house here in the States? Can you tell me anything about how it has affected your Social Security?


You should have a one time sale of your property without having to pay taxes on the proceeds. Affect our SS? No way! My SS is directly deposited into my Spanish bank account. You will need private health insurance for the first year here then you will qualify for program where you can buy into the care system. If you should find a B&B and operate it, you will be paying into the Social Security system here and immediately qualify for health coverage. 

We have friends in Jackson Hole in the B&B business that have done well with it. After many years as a psychologist I had to bite my tongue and keep my opinions to myself. I am afraid that if I owned a B&B or worked as a Walmart greeter now that it would be short lived.


----------



## Elyles

wherever you end up, if a large enough area, you will find Spanish classes for foreigners for. Personally, we would prefer to stay away from expat communities as it kind of defeats the purpose of moving here. Where we live, in the Pyrenees, there are very few British. My wife meets with a few British women once a week for her English fix. Being British, you will probably want to look at the coastal areas.


----------



## Montana2Spain

Elyles said:


> wherever you end up, if a large enough area, you will find Spanish classes for foreigners for. Personally, we would prefer to stay away from expat communities as it kind of defeats the purpose of moving here. Where we live, in the Pyrenees, there are very few British. My wife meets with a few British women once a week for her English fix. Being British, you will probably want to look at the coastal areas.


Not a Brit. Born and raised in the USA. And we are in the same sort of boat. I mean I don't mind some expats around us but agree. We are moving there for a culture shift. The hubby is pretty fluent in Spanish. He upped his game the last six months by taking Skype style tutoring from people around Spain and other countries. Our last visit there was just a month ago and can honestly say he did an amazing job speaking with locals. Of course Catalan is a challenge and I know that the Basque region is completely different. I've only had Spanish way back when in highschool so I will be in the classroom for a while. But the language won't be too much of an issue. But yes we have every intention of doing a lodging type business. I'm only 48 so not quite ready to retire. Am I right in thinking we need to spend at least 500k to get residency whether it's a business or a residence? We have a phone meeting with an international accountant next Wednesday and some friends in Madrid have us hooked up with a lawyer there for legal advice when we are ready for it. What did you find most challenging about your move over there? (besides language  

Thanks for advice btw!


----------



## Elyles

Montana2Spain said:


> Not a Brit. Born and raised in the USA. And we are in the same sort of boat. I mean I don't mind some expats around us but agree. We are moving there for a culture shift. The hubby is pretty fluent in Spanish. He upped his game the last six months by taking Skype style tutoring from people around Spain and other countries. Our last visit there was just a month ago and can honestly say he did an amazing job speaking with locals. Of course Catalan is a challenge and I know that the Basque region is completely different. I've only had Spanish way back when in highschool so I will be in the classroom for a while. But the language won't be too much of an issue. But yes we have every intention of doing a lodging type business. I'm only 48 so not quite ready to retire. Am I right in thinking we need to spend at least 500k to get residency whether it's a business or a residence? We have a phone meeting with an international accountant next Wednesday and some friends in Madrid have us hooked up with a lawyer there for legal advice when we are ready for it. What did you find most challenging about your move over there? (besides language  Thanks for advice btw!


 For me, the language was not an issue. I took HS and undergrad Spanish centuries ago but two years before retiring I went back to undergrad schools as well as got certifications to teach English as a second language and volunteered in English classes for Mexicans. My wife on the other hand took French in HS and had a difficult time to start. We have been enrolled in the equivalent of ESL classes here going on four years now. I am almost fluent and my wife gets along well in the community. Basque? It's in it's own category. 

Yeah, you can get what is called the golden visa/passport/etc. by spending a half mill. Although we could have done it, we really downsized. When we arrived, we had sold everything except 16 boxes, four pair of skis and a road bicycle. My wife has dual nationality of the US and Germany because her father and grandfather were German. It was easy for us to move here.

Most difficult? Deciding where we wanted to live in our community. As in most communities, there are pluses and minuses. I always recommend someone to rent for a year before buying. 

When talking with your accountant, ask about the US/Spain Tax Treaty.


----------



## Montana2Spain

Elyles said:


> For me, the language was not an issue. I took HS and undergrad Spanish centuries ago but two years before retiring I went back to undergrad schools as well as got certifications to teach English as a second language and volunteered in English classes for Mexicans. My wife on the other hand took French in HS and had a difficult time to start. We have been enrolled in the equivalent of ESL classes here going on four years now. I am almost fluent and my wife gets along well in the community. Basque? It's in it's own category.
> 
> Yeah, you can get what is called the golden visa/passport/etc. by spending a half mill. Although we could have done it, we really downsized. When we arrived, we had sold everything except 16 boxes, four pair of skis and a road bicycle. My wife has dual nationality of the US and Germany because her father and grandfather were German. It was easy for us to move here.
> 
> Most difficult? Deciding where we wanted to live in our community. As in most communities, there are pluses and minuses. I always recommend someone to rent for a year before buying.
> 
> When talking with your accountant, ask about the US/Spain Tax Treaty.


I do think we'll end up renting but not for that long as need to get moving on some sort of business. I have a vacation rental here up near Glacier National Park that I will keep as an anchor and additional income since we aren't on SS. The accountain is an international accountant for Price Waterhouse so looking forward to see what he has to say. And I don't want snow anymore. 48 years is enough. LOL


----------



## Elyles

Montana2Spain said:


> I do think we'll end up renting but not for that long as need to get moving on some sort of business. I have a vacation rental here up near Glacier National Park that I will keep as an anchor and additional income since we aren't on SS. The accountain is an international accountant for Price Waterhouse so looking forward to see what he has to say. And I don't want snow anymore. 48 years is enough. LOL


 Where we live it rarely snows but you go straight up from here. 15-30 km from here are two ski resorts. We may get snow once or twice a year in town but can ride road bicycles year around. I got tired of digging out snow myself. When we moved to the Uinta mountains we roofed our 100 year old home with aluminum shingles only to realize later that the snow always dumped in front of the entrances. I don't miss it. Last year I had to give up the bicycles and skiing following back surgery anyway.

Price Waterhouse is a good company. At one time we had a friend who was a Partner there


----------



## Montana2Spain

Elyles said:


> Where we live it rarely snows but you go straight up from here. 15-30 km from here are two ski resorts. We may get snow once or twice a year in town but can ride road bicycles year around. I got tired of digging out snow myself. When we moved to the Uinta mountains we roofed our 100 year old home with aluminum shingles only to realize later that the snow always dumped in front of the entrances. I don't miss it. Last year I had to give up the bicycles and skiing following back surgery anyway.
> 
> Price Waterhouse is a good company. At one time we had a friend who was a Partner there


Any advice you can give in regards to settling in once there? What have you found to be the biggest differences? Most challenging?


----------



## Elyles

Montana2Spain said:


> Any advice you can give in regards to settling in once there? What have you found to be the biggest differences? Most challenging?


 Learning all the systems for payment by bank drafts, learning what Spanish labels are equivalent to US labels in the grocery, where to buy wine in quantity, who to trust to do various construction work, learning the bid process for construction work, finding attorneys who spoke English, where to find the best local tapas, etc. The main advice is to not get frustrated doing business with the Spanish as it is really different here. What would be called gross incompetence in the US is status quo here. 
Good to know:

The US consulates and embassy here is fabulous to work with. They have people whose sole responsibility it is to work with expats. 

Have a few extra pair of American made jeans because Spanish clothing is not good quality. Their jeans don't last. 

In whatever community you settle into, befriend people who speak good English because you will need them at the start.


----------



## Montana2Spain

Elyles said:


> Learning all the systems for payment by bank drafts, learning what Spanish labels are equivalent to US labels in the grocery, where to buy wine in quantity, who to trust to do various construction work, learning the bid process for construction work, finding attorneys who spoke English, where to find the best local tapas, etc. The main advice is to not get frustrated doing business with the Spanish as it is really different here. What would be called gross incompetence in the US is status quo here.
> Good to know:
> 
> The US consulates and embassy here is fabulous to work with. They have people whose sole responsibility it is to work with expats.
> 
> Have a few extra pair of American made jeans because Spanish clothing is not good quality. Their jeans don't last.
> 
> In whatever community you settle into, befriend people who speak good English because you will need them at the start.


Thanks! All good stuff. Unfortunately gross incompetence is becoming more and more common place here so that shouldn't be too much of a shock. Redid our driveway 2 years ago. Already falling apart. Been through more contractors than I care to admit and thats just the ones who bothered to call back. I just started doing everything myself because I got so frustrated. They all complain about the economy and no jobs but there are and they just suck at them. Ha! I'm surprised about the clothing although I don't wear jeans. Good to know about the embassy. On my last visit there I caught a cold and I would have killed for some Nyquil. All the pharmacy gave me was an elixir... was up all night. Live and learn. 

Late here. Off to bed. Thanks for the advice and tips. I'm sure my questions will continue to expand.


----------



## Elyles

Montana2Spain said:


> Thanks! All good stuff. Unfortunately gross incompetence is becoming more and more common place here so that shouldn't be too much of a shock. Redid our driveway 2 years ago. Already falling apart. Been through more contractors than I care to admit and thats just the ones who bothered to call back. I just started doing everything myself because I got so frustrated. They all complain about the economy and no jobs but there are and they just suck at them. Ha! I'm surprised about the clothing although I don't wear jeans. Good to know about the embassy. On my last visit there I caught a cold and I would have killed for some Nyquil. All the pharmacy gave me was an elixir... was up all night. Live and learn. Late here. Off to bed. Thanks for the advice and tips. I'm sure my questions will continue to expand.


 for colds, try Frenedol. There is daytime and night time. The best stuff is Toseina which has Codiene and takes a script. Get to know your pharmacist as sometimes they might stretch rules to help you. Very important-- the bacterial and virus strains are a generation different here. Get your flu shot every Sept. My first year here was one that I had not had flu shots in thirty years and I got hit with a brick for a month. You will discover the low cost of most Meds here as well as Spanish generics that cost a third of the normal ones.


----------



## riojajoel

*hola from Joela*

Hi gang!!

I just moved to Spain a few days ago! I'm from Key West, Fl, USA. I'm living between 2 little villages , Alhaurin de La Torre and Alhaurin le Grande. It's just north from Malaga airport about 20 miles or so.

My wife Helen is originally from the UK. She's a Healer and uses Hypnotistism and trance tapping to get rid of addictions, pain, and general unhappiness.
I was an Art Dealer in the USA. I've taken early retirement just before I came here.


This is thrilling! Beautiful! I still feel like I'm in a hologram, or better yet, a screensaver! 
So far, we really don't know anyone, but I haven't really scouted around this site very much for tips.

We are determined to learn Spanish:fingerscrossed: and mingle with the locals, but in the meantime any suggestions on what to do socially would be fantastic!

At first glance, it looks like most here are from the UK, which is cool..I love Brits! 
However, if there was an American who could help me figure out how I'm going to be able to watch my Ohio State Buckeyes football team this fall through the Computer, I would be forever grateful!!

Peace, Love, and Light! Joel (and helen)


----------



## Andigalls

Hello everyone, my name is Andi and hava signed up here as my wife and I are very keen to move to Spain. We have a lot of research to do but are 100% interested in moving. Our main concern is the availability of work for myself. Lisa is a school teacher and that seems like a reasonable job area to find work in Spain, I, however, am not so lucky! I am a firefighter and have been for 16 years, I am also a qualified carpet fitter (which is of no use in Spain either!!!) and so am worried about what type of work will be available for me over in Spain. As said, we have a lot of research to do especially in terms of my work options but hoping we can solve it to allow us to move out. 

Many thanks and hello again!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Andigalls said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Andi and hava signed up here as my wife and I are very keen to move to Spain. We have a lot of research to do but are 100% interested in moving. Our main concern is the availability of work for myself. Lisa is a school teacher and that seems like a reasonable job area to find work in Spain, I, however, am not so lucky! I am a firefighter and have been for 16 years, I am also a qualified carpet fitter (which is of no use in Spain either!!!) and so am worried about what type of work will be available for me over in Spain. As said, we have a lot of research to do especially in terms of my work options but hoping we can solve it to allow us to move out.
> 
> Many thanks and hello again!


Hello,
well if you want to ask employment the best idea is to open a thread about that. Also you can search for jobs, employment, unemployment etc. There's a thread called stories of life in Spain in La Tasca stickies.
Things at the moment are not too good, but they will hopefully improve soon. It might help some if we actually had a functioning government, but we have been waiting for a second round of elections since December.
Maybe a good idea would be for Lisa to look for her options (Guardian and TES) to see where you might end up and then for you to look at work in that area.


----------



## Andigalls

Many thanks. I'll do that.


----------



## Elyles

Andigalls said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Andi and hava signed up here as my wife and I are very keen to move to Spain. We have a lot of research to do but are 100% interested in moving. Our main concern is the availability of work for myself. Lisa is a school teacher and that seems like a reasonable job area to find work in Spain, I, however, am not so lucky! I am a firefighter and have been for 16 years, I am also a qualified carpet fitter (which is of no use in Spain either!!!) and so am worried about what type of work will be available for me over in Spain. As said, we have a lot of research to do especially in terms of my work options but hoping we can solve it to allow us to move out. Many thanks and hello again!


Ando, sorry, but the economy here really sucks. If either of you find an opportunity you will discover that the Spaniards will be hired first, no matter how qualified. You MUST be speaking Spanish fluently as well.


----------



## Andigalls

Thanks for that. Yeah seems the more I read about it the harder it looks lie it will be. Shame.


----------



## riojajoel

Elyles said:


> Learning all the systems for payment by bank drafts, learning what Spanish labels are equivalent to US labels in the grocery, where to buy wine in quantity, who to trust to do various construction work, learning the bid process for construction work, finding attorneys who spoke English, where to find the best local tapas, etc. The main advice is to not get frustrated doing business with the Spanish as it is really different here. What would be called gross incompetence in the US is status quo here.
> Good to know:
> 
> The US consulates and embassy here is fabulous to work with. They have people whose sole responsibility it is to work with expats.
> 
> Have a few extra pair of American made jeans because Spanish clothing is not good quality. Their jeans don't last.
> 
> In whatever community you settle into, befriend people who speak good English because you will need them at the start.


Thanks for this Elyles!
Great info! 

I want to transfer SS to my new bank also. Where is the routing number? Is it the Iban? Swift code?

I will contact the consulate today. Do you have a goof number for them? thanks, joel


----------



## leemaboy

We are about to move to Javea from Exeter, UK and we have 5 cats and 3 children. Our move has been years in planning & waiting for the right time. The right time never seems to come so it's going to be done now, expedited, pronto. We've grasped a fair bit of the language but you can never be really good at anything in life without constant usage/immersion.

We have already rented a house near Calpe where we go often to use it as a base for exploring. We only have some clothes at our rental for now - just essential stuff to lighten our air journeys! It came fully furnished as many rentals do.

Once the summer season is over and more rentals appear on the market we will be moving our clothes to a rental in Javea.

At that point, we'll have all of our treasured stuff moved over there. We're not bringing large stuff like sofas, tables, bookcases etc. we'll buy those new or use what's in the new rental.

Leaving the bulky stuff means we don't need huge volume of truck! I've worked out that everything we're going to bring will fit into a large luton van, which is about 15 cubic meters.

I've got a quote from a company who are based outside of Gloucester who also have a depot somewhere on the costa blanca and he quoted me £120 per cubic meter to move our stuff. £1,200 is a great price, I think. Apparently he's not the cheapest either!

For the cats, I currently have a half-baked plan of assembling some kind of cage behind the front seats of our people-carrier (Grand Voyager)and removing all of the rear seats. The cats can then be put in the back of the voyager and i will be able to get in and out of the front seats without risk of them escaping. I plan to put them in the back with a few litter trays, loads of food and water and bedding and drive the voyager to Javea.

I've not decided if I'll go on the ferry Plymouth to Santander or on the Eurostar/ferry to somewhere in France first and then drive down to Javea but it will be one of those routes. I just want to minimise the stress for the cattens I feel that driving them myself will be the nicest way for them.

Our 2 school-age kids will be going to XIC because in our opinion they are too old to join the state system and it would be unfair on them. Plus, XIC seems to offer lots of integration opportunities for us parents too.

Sometime in 2017 we will look at purchasing a house in Javea if everything is going well.

I am a FA Qualified & Licensed Football coach which is great - I usually work with kids teams aged 8 to 18. That's a great hobby and is mostly volunteering. For bread on the table, I'm an IT consultant/DBA/Developer and I work for many clients. I tend to work from home as much as possible unless the client requires me on-site which could be anywhere in Europe, but mostly the UK.


I can ramble on considerably


----------



## Mick D

*Hello*

Hi all,

I am Mick, we (me and the family) are looking to buy a property in Spain.

At the moment we are planning to visit on the 8th of June at some potential properties.

We are not too fussed where, as long as it is near a village and not too far from a town.

The plan is to buy something now while we are quite young (I am 40), that maybe needs a bit of work as I am a electrician in the UK.

we are looking at spending 50,000 euros (own money) and possibly a mortgage on 40,000 to 60,000 additional to be paid over 10 years.

We want to move out permanently in 10-13 years as our youngest will be 23 then.

Thanks


----------



## Gatto

*Any information is helpful*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hello - we are in the process of applying for a non-lucrative visa (residence) to Spain. I cannot find a detailed map of Spain on the web - any suggestions there?

My husband and I are retired and in our 70's. We have lived abroad for many years in the past. We initially looked at Barcelona but do not want to live in the city. However, where ever we live, we do need to have medical facilities somewhere close by.

We do not want to live close to the beach. Actually, we have thought perhaps the first year there it would be good for us to live close to an English speaking community.

We have been told about a town (can't spell) called Le Seur - close to Andorra and have been told it is a lovely place to live. Do you have any information on this town?

Thanks - hope to hear from you. Pat


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hello to all recent newcomers.
Great to see some new people joining the forum.
Don't forget that if you want to ask a specific question though, you should post a separate post for each one on the forum for 2 reasons; one so that this thread doesn't get clogged up with dozens of different questions being answered and 2 so that you get MORE replies!
For example Gatto, I reckon the place you're talking about it is La Seu d'Urgell (and that's with the correct punctuation!), but this is not the place to discuss it 
PS don't forget to give your threads good titles. Help, want advice and John don't tell us what you want to find out about...
Enjoy reading and using the forum!


----------



## glaz

Hi all my name is Adam and I was born in Glasgow but now living in Gatwick and we are now in the process of planning a move to Lanzarote for summer 2017 so that gives us a year to sort ourselves out


----------



## Elyles

riojajoel said:


> Thanks for this Elyles! Great info! I want to transfer SS to my new bank also. Where is the routing number? Is it the Iban? Swift code? I will contact the consulate today. Do you have a goof number for them? thanks, joel


 sorry, I was in the Greek Isles for a week. Just ask your bank. Also, see my new posting on tax info.


----------



## Elyles

Gatto said:


> Hello - we are in the process of applying for a non-lucrative visa (residence) to Spain. I cannot find a detailed map of Spain on the web - any suggestions there? My husband and I are retired and in our 70's. We have lived abroad for many years in the past. We initially looked at Barcelona but do not want to live in the city. However, where ever we live, we do need to have medical facilities somewhere close by. We do not want to live close to the beach. Actually, we have thought perhaps the first year there it would be good for us to live close to an English speaking community. We have been told about a town (can't spell) called Le Seur - close to Andorra and have been told it is a lovely place to live. Do you have any information on this town? Thanks - hope to hear from you. Pat


 We live in the Pyrenees but there are only a few Brits here and less Americans. If you speak some Spanish, you can get by just fine and enroll in Spanish classes for foreigners for free. Where we live, in Jaca is a town of about 12000 normally until a fiesta then it is about 40,000. Where we live is always quiet. If you private healthcare insurance, we have a local clinic with many specialists and if you need a referral, you will be referred to Huesca or Zaragoza (easily accessed by public transport). Pharmaceuticals are cheap! After a year of residency, you will qualify for the Convenio Especial for around 160€ a month each which is basically buying into the Spanish care system. (Without pharmaceuticals) We are in our middle 60's and love it here. Although in the foothills of the Pyrenees, it rarely snows here. My wife meets with some Brits every week for her English fix but Speaks Spanish adequately now. There are many advantages to retiring here. If you have questions, just ask. We no longer have the liability of vehicles and manage quite well.


----------



## Elyles

Elyles said:


> We live in the Pyrenees but there are only a few Brits here and less Americans. If you speak some Spanish, you can get by just fine and enroll in Spanish classes for foreigners for free. Where we live, in Jaca is a town of about 12000 normally until a fiesta then it is about 40,000. Where we live is always quiet. If you private healthcare insurance, we have a local clinic with many specialists and if you need a referral, you will be referred to Huesca or Zaragoza (easily accessed by public transport). Pharmaceuticals are cheap! After a year of residency, you will qualify for the Convenio Especial for around 160€ a month each which is basically buying into the Spanish care system. (Without pharmaceuticals) We are in our middle 60's and love it here. Although in the foothills of the Pyrenees, it rarely snows here. My wife meets with some Brits every week for her English fix but Speaks Spanish adequately now. I could speak some upon arrival four years ago but understand everything noy. There are many advantages to retiring here. If you have questions, just ask. We no longer have the liability of vehicles and manage quite well, traveling often.


----------



## mono

Hello everyone
I live in Scotland. My sister has a house in Andalucía which I have visited a few times and have fallen in love with Andalucía. I am retired and my OH is hoping to next year. We have tree sons, two just finished uni and the oldest one at college .
We are coming over to explore other areas in September and I can't wait. We are hoping to see some of Jaen, Alcala, Rute, Martos etc


----------



## Alcalaina

mono said:


> Hello everyone
> I live in Scotland. My sister has a house in Andalucía which I have visited a few times and have fallen in love with Andalucía. I am retired and my OH is hoping to next year. We have tree sons, two just finished uni and the oldest one at college .
> We are coming over to explore other areas in September and I can't wait. We are hoping to see some of Jaen, Alcala, Rute, Martos etc


I've been in love with Andalucia for eleven years now, and the passion shows no sign of wearing off!


----------



## Chrissieheys

Hotel in badalona 4th and 5th June available for discounted price I can no longer go and non refundable paid /SNIP/
Hotel below
/SNIP/
http://m.rafaelhoteles.com/hoteles/barcelona-badalona/


----------



## neil63x

*Step 1*

Hello forum
Today I made the decision to move to Spain. This is only step 1 in what I'm sure is going to be a long process. Any help or advice would be appreciated 
Look forward to talking with you all.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

neil63x said:


> Hello forum
> Today I made the decision to move to Spain. This is only step 1 in what I'm sure is going to be a long process. Any help or advice would be appreciated
> Look forward to talking with you all.


Hello,
Help and or advice about what?
Work, taxes, renting, buying, places to start looking, paperwork?
Open a thread and ask away!
You might like to start by looking at the FAQ's. That thread will answer some of your questions and probably make you want to ask others!
Anyway, I'm sure you'll get some answers if you open a thread with a specific question.


----------



## Elyles

neil63x said:


> Hello forum Today I made the decision to move to Spain. This is only step 1 in what I'm sure is going to be a long process. Any help or advice would be appreciated Look forward to talking with you all.


 Pesky is right. You will find answers to many questions here in the Forum. Most are Brits here with similar circumstances to yours.


----------



## Buildingmynest

Hi everyone!

My husband and I decided to move to Spain today! I have been wanting to move for years but it has taken a while to convince my husband. He is Mexican and I am Australian with Dutch parents (I have a Dutch passport). 
I am a Maths teacher and am currently teaching at an IB school in Brisbsne. My husband is in purchasing.
Since my husband is native to the language- we are hoping he can get a professional job in Madrid, once he has a work visa. I have so many questions at this stage- would love to chat to people that have been in a similar situation!


----------



## Elyles

Buildingmynest said:


> Hi everyone! My husband and I decided to move to Spain today! I have been wanting to move for years but it has taken a while to convince my husband. He is Mexican and I am Australian with Dutch parents (I have a Dutch passport). I am a Maths teacher and am currently teaching at an IB school in Brisbsne. My husband is in purchasing. Since my husband is native to the language- we are hoping he can get a professional job in Madrid, once he has a work visa. I have so many questions at this stage- would love to chat to people that have been in a similar situation!


 good luck, the economy here sucks. If a Spaniard can do a job, they are hired first, no matter what your qualifications. Since math is specialized, you might have a chance


----------



## navantospain

hi all, 

moving to santa pola from Ireland hopefully over the summer. we are buying a business there all going well. 
im married 2 boys 9 and 6 who will have to go into the school system, so any help will be greatly appreciated, im very nervous of the school change for my boys,


----------



## xabiaxica

navantospain said:


> hi all,
> 
> moving to santa pola from Ireland hopefully over the summer. we are buying a business there all going well.
> im married 2 boys 9 and 6 who will have to go into the school system, so any help will be greatly appreciated, im very nervous of the school change for my boys,


:welcome:

exciting times!

Have a look through http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html... & then start a new thread for any questions you have


----------



## Buildingmynest

Elyles said:


> Buildingmynest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My husband and I decided to move to Spain today! I have been wanting to move for years but it has taken a while to convince my husband. He is Mexican and I am Australian with Dutch parents (I have a Dutch passport). I am a Maths teacher and am currently teaching at an IB school in Brisbsne. My husband is in purchasing. Since my husband is native to the language- we are hoping he can get a professional job in Madrid, once he has a work visa. I have so many questions at this stage- would love to chat to people that have been in a similar situation!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck, the economy here sucks. If a Spaniard can do a job, they are hired first, no matter what your qualifications. Since math is specialized, you might have a chance
Click to expand...

Hi Elyles- thanks for the reply.
I do know the economy sucks but I thought it was getting a little better in Madrid. I also thought that my husband being bilingual would really help as I thought (perhaps incorrectly...?) that strong English skills were rare in companies. I'm interested to hear any thoughts on this...??

Also- I am reading some ambiguous info on residencia. My husband (non-EU can't find work until I have residency and I can't get residency (as EU) unless I have a job. Is this correct? How much money do you need to have to get residencia as a self-sustaining migrant?

One more question- for those teachers out there- when are most of the positions advertised for teaching jobs? Where is the best place to find them? TES? ISS..?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elyles

Buildingmynest said:


> Hi Elyles- thanks for the reply. I do know the economy sucks but I thought it was getting a little better in Madrid. I also thought that my husband being bilingual would really help as I thought (perhaps incorrectly...?) that strong English skills were rare in companies. I'm interested to hear any thoughts on this...?? Also- I am reading some ambiguous info on residencia. My husband (non-EU can't find work until I have residency and I can't get residency (as EU) unless I have a job. Is this correct? How much money do you need to have to get residencia as a self-sustaining migrant? One more question- for those teachers out there- when are most of the positions advertised for teaching jobs? Where is the best place to find them? TES? ISS..? Thanks in advance.


 Most of the teaching jobs are only advertised with State agencies. There are a few English speaking schools and I am sure you will get some responses from other retired or actively employed teachers on here. Forget US DODD schools here. As far as your husband being bilingual, this might help but there are many Spaniards in Madrid who are as well. I would check out US companies in Madrid. I know very little about Spanish nationality law but your husband may qualify for citizenship after one year here. (Very complex) As a self sustaining immigrant, you should have an income source of at least 600€ a month per person and that won't be sufficient in Madrid. Expect many responses to your post on here. Professional jobs remain difficult to find everywhere in the current economy.


----------



## sajanpam

*Looking to Move to Nerja*

Hi we are looking to move to Nerja or the surrounding area with our 8 year old daughter. Does anyone have any advice about schools we were interested in International Schools preferably. And just any advice about moving to Spain.


----------



## Lynn R

sajanpam said:


> Hi we are looking to move to Nerja or the surrounding area with our 8 year old daughter. Does anyone have any advice about schools we were interested in International Schools preferably. And just any advice about moving to Spain.


Welcome to the forum. There is only one international school anywhere near Nerja, and that one is in Almuñecar, about a 20 minute drive from Nerja. Other than that the closest ones would be in Málaga itself.

Almunecar International School

For general advice on moving to Spain, your best bet would be to read through any threads on subjects that interest you in the main part of the forum, and the FAQs section at the top of the page.


----------



## dave k

Hi my names Dave.Me and my wife are in our early 40s and have recently been given an SGO on our 2 grand daughters.We have 3 grown up children,one at uni in London and the other is my son who's 19 living and moving with us.My eldest,we''l skip for obvious reasons.We have had a successful mobile disco company for the last 17 years and my wife is quite famous in Milton Keynes as a great children's entertainer . I'm a trained painter but have done many building jobs in the past as well as major home improvements.We always imagined moving to Spain after our children grew up and as we have visited it twice a year for nearly 20 years,seems the obvious choice.Love the Andalusian region and planned to buy a home in Callahonda after a lot of internet searching. Here's my question.....Would it be a big mistake to bring my grandchildren up there,they are an 8 year old and the other is 7 months.Could we make a small enough living to pay bills etc.Possible start the same there.We won't have a mortgage.It's a big decision for our family but wondered if what we had worked all these years could still benefit our new children.It will help us in many different ways as well now.Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

dave k said:


> Hi my names Dave.Me and my wife are in our early 40s and have recently been given an SGO on our 2 grand daughters.We have 3 grown up children,one at uni in London and the other is my son who's 19 living and moving with us.My eldest,we''l skip for obvious reasons.We have had a successful mobile disco company for the last 17 years and my wife is quite famous in Milton Keynes as a great children's entertainer . I'm a trained painter but have done many building jobs in the past as well as major home improvements.We always imagined moving to Spain after our children grew up and as we have visited it twice a year for nearly 20 years,seems the obvious choice.Love the Andalusian region and planned to buy a home in Callahonda after a lot of internet searching. Here's my question.....Would it be a big mistake to bring my grandchildren up there,they are an 8 year old and the other is 7 months.Could we make a small enough living to pay bills etc.Possible start the same there.We won't have a mortgage.It's a big decision for our family but wondered if what we had worked all these years could still benefit our new children.It will help us in many different ways as well now.Any info would be much appreciated.


Hello there!
You've got some very serious decisions to make haven't you?
This thread is really only for introducing yourself, and I think your questions deserve a lot of "exposure" and you won't get that here. Can I ask you to post again (the same post will be fine) on the main Spain page, here
Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
Under La Tasca and Spain Classifieds you'll find an icon that says Post a New Thread...


----------



## dave k

Thank you,as you might be able to tell.I'm new to all this


----------



## SFacilitator

*At a loose end*


Living on the Costa Sol can be devastating...soo much to see and do. Don't you think?!
Well if you have just arrived and find yourself at a loose end , let me help you enjoy your 
adventure. I have been living 23 yrs now in this beautifull country,and being able to speak the native tongue am available to assist in whatever takes your fancy...at least i'll give it a go or put you in the right direction ......anyone for a glass of vino tinto


----------



## bellapodus

*Moving*

Hi All,
I have been a member here for a few years, as I planned to move to Spain.
My son is off to university in September and I am off to Jerez. I have secured a job there (amazingly, I got the first one I was interviewed for, whereas I have been unemployed since January in the UK. Go figure!) and am looking forward to starting the challenge that is moving to a new country. 
I have wanted to move to Spain for the past 3 years, but held off until my son was leaving home to study. I am filled with both excitement and nerves! If anyone else lives close by, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## SFacilitator

Hey ,great news , well done, Jerez de la Frontera, a wonderful area to be working...go,go,go


----------



## annalog

*Moving to Madrid*

Hello All,

I'm starting to make plans to move to Madrid.
I have a few questions:
1). Should I get a bank account before an apartment or vice-versa?
Seems like the chicken-and-egg problem.
2.) I realize I will need an NIE for both.
3.) How are utilities paid in Spain? I've heard you pay them at the bank.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

annalog said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm starting to make plans to move to Madrid.
> I have a few questions:
> 1). Should I get a bank account before an apartment or vice-versa?
> Seems like the chicken-and-egg problem.
> 2.) I realize I will need an NIE for both.
> 3.) How are utilities paid in Spain? I've heard you pay them at the bank.


Hello there!
As always with non eu members the first questions should be about work and visas. Check what visa you need and if you want to work be aware that you have to fill a post that no EU member can, and that your employer has to get a work visa for you. I _think_ this has to be done before you leave the US.
Any more questions - post a thread on the main Spain page and wait for the answers!


----------



## annalog

Thanks Pesky. Retired. Already have the visa thing down.


----------



## fairy1962

Hi

My name is Mandy I have a 5 year plan to hopefully move to Spain probably somewhere on the costas as as its closer for family friends to pop over and as I have grandchildren I don't want to be too far away,but I definitely need a different pace of life,I am a care support worker with the elderly and will want to work when I'm in Soain just maybe not everyday though. My husband and I are thinking of renting for a while first of all so that we can find an area we really like.nearer the time I will be asking everyone in the forum loads of questions and try to get as much info as I can to help me make the move.


----------



## xabiaxica

fairy1962 said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Mandy I have a 5 year plan to hopefully move to Spain probably somewhere on the costas as as its closer for family friends to pop over and as I have grandchildren I don't want to be too far away,but I definitely need a different pace of life,I am a care support worker with the elderly and will want to work when I'm in Soain just maybe not everyday though. My husband and I are thinking of renting for a while first of all so that we can find an area we really like.nearer the time I will be asking everyone in the forum loads of questions and try to get as much info as I can to help me make the move.


:welcome:

have a trawl through the forum & you'll find lots of info - & start a new thread or two with any questions you have


----------



## Manumanos

*Manolo from Argentina*

Hey guys, I'm Manuel or Manolo, haha (sounds more spanish). I'm from Argentina now living in Barcelona. Great place, let me say... lane:


----------



## MichelleGarcia

Hello. My name is Michelle. I am here in Oviedo, Asturias studying Spanish at the university for the next two months. I return home for 6 months and then come back to Spain in January through June. I'm hoping to move here permanently within the next two years as I've recently gotten my citizenship! Hooray. Are there others here from Oviedo? I would like to be able to say "hello". Gracias.


----------



## PaulJH

*Moving to Spain*

Hi. My name is Paul. My wife and I are looking at moving to Spain within the next year or so. Any advice as to where, how to rent, what to do etc., would be much appreciated. I headed IT/IS for a global company in 18 countries and retired at 53. I study history and music and love running. Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica

PaulJH said:


> Hi. My name is Paul. My wife and I are looking at moving to Spain within the next year or so. Any advice as to where, how to rent, what to do etc., would be much appreciated. I headed IT/IS for a global company in 18 countries and retired at 53. I study history and music and love running. Many thanks.


:welcome:

Take a look through recent threads on the forum - you'll find lots of posts to give you some ideas

Especially this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## dottyjen84

Hi guys, i am a 32 year old single mum with 2 beautiful boys under 10 and a lovely little 4 legged friend! i am new to this so please forgive me for with woffling or gettin it wrong ?. I am basically looking to move to las palmas GC, I want to set up a little business for myself and the boys future. We spent 6 weeks there a couple of yrs ago and since then iv got the bug. we loved it out there. The only thing is i just dont know where to start. my boys are 7 and 3 schhol and nurseryand our dog is 1 year old staffy. Please can any of you give me any advice? thanks in advance xx


----------



## FarFlungAussie

*Life under the sun...*

Hi all.

I'm a 52 yo, semi-retired (been on sabbatical almost 3 years - by choice) ex-Aussie/Brit. I've been living in Spain (just outside Barcelona) for almost a year now. I've already had the experiences of obtaining NIE, opening bank accounts, buying a house, registering on padrón, and encountering some of the "idiosyncracies" of the Spanish way of life.

Eventually I would like to find a minor source of income - just to pay the bills. But for now, that's not a concern.

I look forward to reading through the various threads, gleaning some gems of wisdom and networking with other expats.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

dottyjen84 said:


> Hi guys, i am a 32 year old single mum with 2 beautiful boys under 10 and a lovely little 4 legged friend! i am new to this so please forgive me for with woffling or gettin it wrong ?. I am basically looking to move to las palmas GC, I want to set up a little business for myself and the boys future. We spent 6 weeks there a couple of yrs ago and since then iv got the bug. we loved it out there. The only thing is i just dont know where to start. my boys are 7 and 3 schhol and nurseryand our dog is 1 year old staffy. Please can any of you give me any advice? thanks in advance xx


Hello,
Best thing is to open up a thread here which is the main page for Spain
Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
with a title that reflects your questions like "wanting to move to Las Palmas GC" or "Mum + kids want to go to GC"
Also look on the search faclity on that page for Gran Canaria, move, moving, Las Palmas, schools, education and anything else you'd like to know about.
Lastly look at the FAQ's for info on renting/ buying, taxes, education, cars and a long etc


----------



## Daveandjess

Hi,
I'm from Leeds, UK and currently on a 7 Month rental in Arboleas, but would like to do similar from end of November 2016.
Has anyone got a Dog friendly Villa/Appartment for rent in the Mojacar up to Aguilas region?

Many Thanks

Dave


----------



## stufferonald

*Noooob*

Hi guys,

Gonna be after a lot of advice I think, having been offered a job in Gib, I'm now looking at everything from rentals, schools, good areas, car hire, bank accounts and everything else :/

Busy times ahead, but any advice will be appreciated - I've already been trawling through here for bits and bobs that have already proven useful and helped a fair bit

Stuffer


----------



## Davidinspain

*Living in Spain travelling the world*

Hi all my name is David and i am new here. 

I moved from Brighton in the uk and now live in Almeria Spain for the last 14 years and have been married to a Spanish girl of my dreams for 3 years now. I love to travel a lot and blog about my travels giving tips and advice on travel and hot spots around the world.

I work online full time now and help show others how to generate an online income from anywhere.
After working here in Spain as a carpenter and builder for 5 years or so i now follow my passion of travel and with my spanish wife as my personal guide i have been travelling a lot around Spain for the last 3 years now.

SNIP/


----------



## Melaine

Hi there, I live in Kent on a Dutch barge with my husband and 12 year old daughter.
We have been on several holidays to Spain and now want to buy a property in the Alicante area, with a view to retiring there eventually.
Glad to find this forum, there is so much useful information on here!
Melanie


----------



## 1264586

*Moving to Valencia*

Hi. My name is Jo and my husband Rodrigo and I, plus our daughter are planning our move to Spain from the UK - taking a chance that Brexit won't mess it up.

We're thinking about moving to Valencia....

We have a lot to learn and mainly at the moment it is about schools and how to find out which are the good ones. Our daughter is 7 and she understands Spanish very well, as my husband and I both speak Spanish and so we think she will be fine in a state school.

Then we of course want to find out which are the good and which are the bad neighbourhoods.

I am hoping to find some help in the forum
lane:


----------



## jojo

viejita said:


> Hi. My name is Jo and my husband Rodrigo and I, plus our daughter are planning our move to Spain from the UK - taking a chance that Brexit won't mess it up.
> 
> We're thinking about moving to Valencia....
> 
> We have a lot to learn and mainly at the moment it is about schools and how to find out which are the good ones. Our daughter is 7 and she understands Spanish very well, as my husband and I both speak Spanish and so we think she will be fine in a state school.
> 
> Then we of course want to find out which are the good and which are the bad neighbourhoods.
> 
> I am hoping to find some help in the forum
> lane:


Welcome to the forum, have a good look around at the posts and topics. We have posters who live in Valencia who I'm sure will have some tips and advice

Jo xxx


----------



## Evilbungle

*Moving to Sitges*

Hi, I am moving to Sitges in Catalonia next month for work with my wife and Daughter (Age 6). I had only ever been to Spain for two day trips (whilst on a cruise) before getting the job so really are newbies to everything Spanish. 

Very interested to speak to anyone else in the Sitges area, My daughter is going to go to the British School in Sitges (Formerly the ISB) so if anyone knows anything about that then that would be great. 

Also I will be working near the airport in El Prat so also interested if anyone can advise on the best way to reduce the toll fee or if the coast road is a viable alternitive for commuting?

Anyway, That is our situation, look forward to hearing from some people.

Thanks

EB


----------



## BERYL MOLYNEUX

*Hello all*

Hello everyone, mu name is Beryl and husband, Jimmy and I are looking to move to Spain in the very near future, we have looked at some apartments but thy have been very small for what e can afford and want. So its going to be a mobile home. We have been to look at some today here at home- Liverpool England- the company deals with many site in Spain, Any tips welcome We have 9 grandchildren ranging from 21 -7 s looking for somewhere they will enjoy as well when they come out to visit, Nice to be accepted as a member


----------



## simon501

Hi everyone,

My name is Simon and I am currently working a contract in Norway. I am just a few years away from state retirement age (66). I want to explore the Canary Islands as a serious possibility to move to. I don't want to retire, just change 'work'. Thanks, Simon


----------



## polmac

Hola. 
I'm Paul, and my wife and I are moving from Glasgow to Benalmadena, arriving 18 August, with our cocker spaniel. We'll be driving all 1800 miles, so that'll be an adventure in itself.
I retired one year ago and my wife will be starting work as a school teacher at a local school on 25 August. 
We're both very excited, but scared at the same time. We have the first four weeks accommodation sorted (Airbnb), but need to find somewhere more permanent to rent once we arrive.
There are still some things we need to sort, like medical insurance, bank accounts, mobile phones, and probably other stuff that I haven't even thought of!
Anyway, I'll keep checking this site for potentially useful info, but I thought it was about time I said hi.
Paul


----------



## mar432

*Hello All*

I am a new member of the Expat Forum.

I am a property investor in the North of England looking to retire to Spain. 

I already have a property here and had plans in place for my retirement which I am concerned Brexit may upset. I am based In Estepona

So I have been prompted to join to find out more about what the implications of Brexit will be.

I am also interested about sharing with others living in Spain information about practical problems and opportunities to enjoy oneself and find out what social activities are taking place in the Marbella / Estepona area


----------



## DeKomP

Hi our names are Jim & Bev , we have decided to take early retirement and up sticks to sunny spain , I intend to go euru tunnel with my tourer and drive towards Valencia and meet up with a friend staying on a camp site in benicarlo . that is stage 1 ,stage 2 possibly buy a static caravan with the hope of experiencing the way of life before making the big commitment /decision of buying a retirement home. sold up here in uk !we are doing it ,just asking advice for instance car insurance, breakdown cover our friend says not a problem but have already come across all the 90 day limitations to cover going abroad. we have driven in Europe before so are not complete newbies but would welcome advice from people who have the experience. thanks in advance


----------



## Daveandjess

Hi Jim and Bev
Can't help you much, but I'm on a 6 to 12 month trip to Spain to see if I like it enough to take the plunge.
I too came upon the insurance problem, but found that Saga do unlimited European cover for my car.
Enjoy your trip


----------



## snikpoh

DeKomP said:


> Hi our names are Jim & Bev , we have decided to take early retirement and up sticks to sunny spain , I intend to go euru tunnel with my tourer and drive towards Valencia and meet up with a friend staying on a camp site in benicarlo . that is stage 1 ,stage 2 possibly buy a static caravan with the hope of experiencing the way of life before making the big commitment /decision of buying a retirement home. sold up here in uk !we are doing it ,just asking advice for instance car insurance, breakdown cover our friend says not a problem but have already come across all the 90 day limitations to cover going abroad. we have driven in Europe before so are not complete newbies but would welcome advice from people who have the experience. thanks in advance





Daveandjess said:


> Hi Jim and Bev
> Can't help you much, but I'm on a 6 to 12 month trip to Spain to see if I like it enough to take the plunge.
> I too came upon the insurance problem, but found that Saga do unlimited European cover for my car.
> Enjoy your trip


Can you perhaps make a post in the main forum for a better discussion about this - see forum, I've added a new thread for you.


----------



## I'gil

*Spaniard living in Canada*

Hi there,
I´ve moved from Spain to Canada almost 5 years ago and was thinking I could be helpful to someone looking to move to Spain.
I´ve been living in several places there but I know deeply the Costa Blanca area, overall Alicante, San Juan, Gran Alacant y Santa Pola and the western provinces such Caceres and Salamanca.
If someone need some info about Spain don´t hesitate to ask me I´d glad to help you.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

I'gil said:


> Hi there,
> I´ve moved from Spain to Canada almost 5 years ago and was thinking I could be helpful to someone looking to move to Spain.
> I´ve been living in several places there but I know deeply the Costa Blanca area, overall Alicante, San Juan, Gran Alacant y Santa Pola and the western provinces such Caceres and Salamanca.
> If someone need some info about Spain don´t hesitate to ask me I´d glad to help you.
> Thanks


:welcome:

take a look through the discussion threads - I'm sure you'll find some discussions to join in with


----------



## UKSMT

*Hi Everyone!*

I'm Simon, 

I'm married with 3 children, aged 9, 6 and 5.

Me and my wife run a family business in the UK, and we are considering a move to Spain - we are not sure whereabouts yet, but somewhere where there is a friendly ex pat community

Our intention is to bring the business over to Spain, and build it up there, as well as continue to run it in the UK.

We have decided to do this now, after watching many clients retire, who are too old or poorly to enjoy their retirement - We thought if we can do it now, and be semi retired in our thirties, then why not!

Our main concerns though, are:

Schooling for our Children - any costs involved, and the quality of the education
Housing - how to get a mortgage etc or if renting is a viable option
Cost of living
Socialising and making new friends (probably the same for everyone who has moved away!)

It would be great to hear back from people who have recently made the move to Spain, and are in a similar situation to ourselves.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :fingerscrossed:

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

UKSMT said:


> I'm Simon,
> 
> I'm married with 3 children, aged 9, 6 and 5.
> 
> Me and my wife run a family business in the UK, and we are considering a move to Spain - we are not sure whereabouts yet, but somewhere where there is a friendly ex pat community
> 
> Our intention is to bring the business over to Spain, and build it up there, as well as continue to run it in the UK.
> 
> We have decided to do this now, after watching many clients retire, who are too old or poorly to enjoy their retirement - We thought if we can do it now, and be semi retired in our thirties, then why not!
> 
> Our main concerns though, are:
> 
> Schooling for our Children - any costs involved, and the quality of the education
> Housing - how to get a mortgage etc or if renting is a viable option
> Cost of living
> Socialising and making new friends (probably the same for everyone who has moved away!)
> 
> It would be great to hear back from people who have recently made the move to Spain, and are in a similar situation to ourselves.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Many thanks


:welcome:
We made the move 13 years ago when our children were 7 & 4 - things have changed a lot since then!

Have a read of recent threads & ask specific questions on a new thread & I'm sure you'll get lots of answers


----------



## I'gil

UKSMT said:


> I'm Simon,
> 
> I'm married with 3 children, aged 9, 6 and 5.
> 
> Me and my wife run a family business in the UK, and we are considering a move to Spain - we are not sure whereabouts yet, but somewhere where there is a friendly ex pat community
> 
> Our intention is to bring the business over to Spain, and build it up there, as well as continue to run it in the UK.
> 
> We have decided to do this now, after watching many clients retire, who are too old or poorly to enjoy their retirement - We thought if we can do it now, and be semi retired in our thirties, then why not!
> 
> Our main concerns though, are:
> 
> Schooling for our Children - any costs involved, and the quality of the education
> Housing - how to get a mortgage etc or if renting is a viable option
> Cost of living
> Socialising and making new friends (probably the same for everyone who has moved away!)
> 
> It would be great to hear back from people who have recently made the move to Spain, and are in a similar situation to ourselves.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Simon,
What kind of place you are interested? A big city, small city? beach/mountain? Living in a low cost environment? 
Are you looking for a public school or a British private school?
Is important to you to have other British in the area or you want total integration?

If you want to start taking a look on internet I really recommend you Altea area and really really cheaper than Altea, Gran Alacant in Santa Pola. All the coast of the province is expats area.
If you are looking to rent in the beginning just take a look on the Spanish websites and if you need any help contacting the properties I could help you with translations. Is good idea to contact private landlords because your rent is going to be cheaper.


----------



## snikpoh

UKSMT said:


> I'm Simon,
> 
> I'm married with 3 children, aged 9, 6 and 5.
> 
> Me and my wife run a family business in the UK, and we are considering a move to Spain - we are not sure whereabouts yet, but somewhere where there is a friendly ex pat community
> 
> Our intention is to bring the business over to Spain, and build it up there, as well as continue to run it in the UK.
> 
> We have decided to do this now, after watching many clients retire, who are too old or poorly to enjoy their retirement - We thought if we can do it now, and be semi retired in our thirties, then why not!
> 
> Our main concerns though, are:
> 
> Schooling for our Children - any costs involved, and the quality of the education
> Housing - how to get a mortgage etc or if renting is a viable option
> Cost of living
> Socialising and making new friends (probably the same for everyone who has moved away!)
> 
> It would be great to hear back from people who have recently made the move to Spain, and are in a similar situation to ourselves.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Many thanks


Rather than to continue discussions here, please take a look at the main forum area and post any questions there.

With your eldest being 9, unless you want them to go to an international school (which is expensive), NOW is the time to do it. I would say at the age of 9 this is really the oldest they can be before needing fluency in Spanish and (maybe) catalan, valencian etc.


----------



## irishmeadows

hello everyone! we are a family of four, moving to Guardamar at the end of august. my children are 11 and 8. can anyone tell me the names of the schools in guardamar? i know there is molivent and reyes catolica. im not sure if these are primary or secondary schools, if anyone has any info on the registration process id be very grateful, thanks alot everyone!!!


----------



## ninanine

*Hello There!!Vilanova El Getru!!!*

I am Nina, me and my wee dog are relocating to Vilanova el Getru. I am visiting on 9/8/16 for a week and looking at long term rentals and would value the advice other ex pats.
I am aware of the whole issue re brexit but am going ahead. [I am not looking for work] Look forward to hearing from you. Ps I am interested in Art/Painting..anything like this around the area


----------



## snikpoh

irishmeadows said:


> hello everyone! we are a family of four, moving to Guardamar at the end of august. my children are 11 and 8. can anyone tell me the names of the schools in guardamar? i know there is molivent and reyes catolica. im not sure if these are primary or secondary schools, if anyone has any info on the registration process id be very grateful, thanks alot everyone!!!


If you post in the main forum, you are more likely to get a reply. 

At 11, your eldest would have to be fluent in Spanish to survive in a state school. Are considering international ones?


----------



## HALWADE

*Hola.*

My name is Halwade, and I am considering moving to Spain in 5-7 years. I'm trying to get all my financial ducks in a row here. Looking forward to speaking with people who have pulled the trigger on this life-affirming jump. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Elyles

HALWADE said:


> My name is Halwade, and I am considering moving to Spain in 5-7 years. I'm trying to get all my financial ducks in a row here. Looking forward to speaking with people who have pulled the trigger on this life-affirming jump. Thanks in advance for all your help.




There are a few other Americans on here but you will find mostly British and a different set of circumstances. Depending on the type of visa you need, typical requirements may vary. Since my wife is dual German, American we were fortunate and needed none. If retiring, you may decide if you need a non-lucrative visa. ,If planning on working, it is near impossible. Five years is good timing because many personal decisions must be made. 

To begin with, you must speak some Spanish because English is rare. Personally, I had some in HS and undergrad school but went beck and retook two years of undergrad Spanish two years before retirement. It helped only with the basics. Many communities here offer Inglés para extranjeros (English for foreigners) for free. We have been enrolled for going on four years now. I speak fairly now and can understand the context of everything said to me. My wife, who couldn't speak a word when we arrived speaks adequately now.

Get some books n preparing to retire overseas. Make a long term plan and stick with it. 

We took five years before retirement to slowly do what would be necessary. We travelled here a few times to find a location. We gradually sold our assets stateside and gave away a lot of stuff. We came here with 16 boxes, a road bicycle and a pair of skis. Both originally from Calif, we did not want to settle near a beach so chose a small mountain area. 

You guys will have many questions and this site is a good source of info. You should also look at the American Consulate pages for Barcelona and Madrid. 

I can answer most of your questions so just ask


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Angie Aspell

*Gearing up to move !*

My better half and I fell in love with Spain in our extended honeymoon travelling round Spain, we've settled on Costa Blanca South as where we want to be, Guardamar del Segura to be precise, we haven't made the move yet... Lots of loose ends to tie up here but hope to be over there in the next couple of years.

Hoping to make some friends and learn a bit more before we get there 😊


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Lo2016 I've moved your question here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/1118873-living-spain-pension-living-uk.html


----------



## Wiganlass

Hello I'm a wife and mum, still live in uk but have fallen in love with Estepona. So looking at getting a place there. So any expats around the area, plus any info be great. Got friends who live further north of Spain who love the life 
😁


----------



## Thehoof42

*Hi all*

Hi all ken 54 and sue 52 finally we can begin our dream of moving to Spain,we have lots of questions and things we are unsure about so hope you guys can help us realise our dream


----------



## Elyles

Thehoof42 said:


> Hi all ken 54 and sue 52 finally we can begin our dream of moving to Spain,we have lots of questions and things we are unsure about so hope you guys can help us realise our dream




Start asking. This place is loaded with info. You will feel confortable since most here are British. Be wary that if you look for suggestions where to live that you will receive responses for many since we all love where we live.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks

Thehoof42 said:


> Hi all ken 54 and sue 52 finally we can begin our dream of moving to Spain,we have lots of questions and things we are unsure about so hope you guys can help us realise our dream


You need to give us clues as to what you think you want/are looking for (n.b. that this may well not be what you end up with because the choices that are available are almost endless.) Often when you look back on the experience of moving to Spain, you will be amazed at how your ideas have changed.

I once said "I wouldn't want to live there, in that village sprawled on the side of the mountain" - guess where we have lived now for almost 8 years?


----------



## BeeGee124

Good evening everyone!

Well, this being my first time ever to post something in a forum seems a bit weird right now, but here we go... 

I'm originally from Austria and have been travelling the world for the last 11 years. My journey went through France, Switzerland, Australia and now the UK where I have lived for the last 4 years. My partner (who's from Spain) and I have decided to move to Madrid next year and I couldn't be more excited.
My research has led me to this forum and I've already found lots of useful information here until I decided to sign up as well.

I'm looking forward to gathering more information and having discussions with other members. Apart from learning more about Spain and preparing our move I'm also happy to help people who have questions about the other countries I've previously lived in. 

xxx Bee


----------



## willflan

*perfect place*

hi folks, i'm retiring 2017 and hope to spend 6 months each year, jan,feb, mar,apr, oct,nov in spain the rest at home,ireland. i would like to buy a 1/2 bed apartment in a mixed ex-pat and spanish community in a town with public transport links to the main resorts /(benidorm/torrevieja etc) for weekend visits. Does such a place exist? if you know somewhere that fits could you please let me know. I'm hoping to visit later this year to look for a suitable place so any tips would be very welcome, Best Regards,


----------



## I Hate The Colour Pink

Thehoof42 said:


> Hi all ken 54 and sue 52 finally we can begin our dream of moving to Spain,we have lots of questions and things we are unsure about so hope you guys can help us realise our dream


Ask away


----------



## Dionnchelsey123

Hi folks 

New to this forum we're moving over to benalmadana area in November could anybody point us in the right direction as we are looking for a long term rental


----------



## src6

Hello all, my name is Stephen and my wife and I are preparing to move to the Malaga area next year. We were able to spend 3 weeks in Spain early this year scouting locations, and really felt like we were able to feel comfortable there.

I've already been annoying people with some questions, and will probably have more as we get into the meat of the process, but it's great to find a resource like this site.


----------



## chelsea666

*3/4 months rental?*

Morning All,

Heading back to Canada Jan/Feb time next year, but looking for a 2/3 bedroom property to sit out the next few months in the Sun in Spain.

I will be travelling between Spain/Canada/UK working most of the time, but I need somewhere Brit friendly, close to amenities, so that my wife and daughter can relax and be safe whilst I'm away.

I have one well behaved Golden Retriever, so dog friendly would be ideal.

So I am asking if anyone has any connections or knows of a reasonable priced property that I could rent?

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!

Regards to all


----------



## Elyles

chelsea666 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> 
> 
> Heading back to Canada Jan/Feb time next year, but looking for a 2/3 bedroom property to sit out the next few months in the Sun in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be travelling between Spain/Canada/UK working most of the time, but I need somewhere Brit friendly, close to amenities, so that my wife and daughter can relax and be safe whilst I'm away.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one well behaved Golden Retriever, so dog friendly would be ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> So I am asking if anyone has any connections or knows of a reasonable priced property that I could rent?
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards to all




Since you are a Brit, you wouldn't be interested in the Pyrenees. At least I am making that assumption. We live in the north, in Jaca and I have yet to bite one of my Brit friends or throw rocks at them. So, I guess we are Brit friendly! If a skier, or hiker, you would be at home here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## friarpat

Hi, I'm in Torremolinos with wife and son. Spend about half the year here. (I go home for the rugby!) Love the sun, food, people, wine - not keen on the beer though.
Friarpat


----------



## Elyles

friarpat said:


> Hi, I'm in Torremolinos with wife and son. Spend about half the year here. (I go home for the rugby!) Love the sun, food, people, wine - not keen on the beer though.
> 
> Friarpat




The beer is nothing to a good Scottish 80 shilling


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jenbren25

*Land in Jumilla near Pinoso*



Laura1933 said:


> My name is Laura 46 yrs old and I have just completed the purchase of a plot in Jumilla. I am living in the UK at the moment, my partner and myself plan on moving to Spain and building a house.
> 
> Laura


Hi Laura,
Just wondering how you are getting on with your house build in Jumilla, myself and my husband have a plot in Jumilla close to Pinoso also. We are also looking to self build....! It would be great to connect and find out how far along you are with it all. 
Jen.


----------



## SueFrowde

*Advice Welcome!*

Hi all, we are Bob & Sue, hoping to retire to the Chiclana area in the next few months. We would initially like to rent somewhere for 3 months to have a good look around before we purchase.

Any ideas or suggestions much appreciated.

Many thanks
Sue


----------



## daibando

hi keyz,
just wondered how your move to spain went and did you have any props. with n.i.e.
dai


----------



## DuncanMortimer

Hi everybody

I live in the UK and I am coming over to rent an appartment in Gran Canaria. My plan is to buy a used campervan on the island.
Can anybody please advise me of the best place to look for used campervan dealers once I get over to the island. Hopefully, I'll be there by the end of September ?
Many thanks
Duncan


----------



## BarryWhite

*On the Move*

Hi All

My Partner and I are heading down to Altea where we have rented a villa. We have moved our Power boat to the Marina. I'm yachtmaster and looking to do some sailing if anyone is looking for experienced Crew!

/SNIP/
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Alcalaina

SueFrowde said:


> Hi all, we are Bob & Sue, hoping to retire to the Chiclana area in the next few months. We would initially like to rent somewhere for 3 months to have a good look around before we purchase.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> Sue


:welcome: We will be near neighbours!

When are you coming? If you want to be near La Barrosa beach, most properties are used as holiday lets during the summer, so it will be very hard to find a three month let. You might find somewhere in the town itself (about 7 km from the beach). 

If you wait till October it should be easier. My advice is to book a holiday let through airbnb or something for a fortnight, then leg it round the agents. They are notoriously bad at answering emails.


----------



## Ryn

Hi everyone, I'm rym from Algeria. Spain's always been my favorite country in Europe and probably the whole world. I visited ir a few times before but now I'm really considering buying a property in Madrid and live there I hope I can find all the help I need here to achieve that and make good friends


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Ryn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm rym from Algeria. Spain's always been my favorite country in Europe and probably the whole world. I visited ir a few times before but now I'm really considering buying a property in Madrid and live there I hope I can find all the help I need here to achieve that and make good friends


One of my very good friends here is Algerian, now Spanish and has made a good life for himself here in Spain. He's a very qualified person though, speaks 4 languages and is just a very good person. If you are like him - no problem!


----------



## Elyles

Ryn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm rym from Algeria. Spain's always been my favorite country in Europe and probably the whole world. I visited ir a few times before but now I'm really considering buying a property in Madrid and live there I hope I can find all the help I need here to achieve that and make good friends




Welcome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tocador

Hi,
My first post. Couldn't find a box to introduce myself. My question is, does the "Spain Forum" also cover the Canarias?

Thanks,
tocador


----------



## Elyles

Does the Pope wear a beanie?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks

tocador said:


> Hi,
> My first post. Couldn't find a box to introduce myself. My question is, does the "Spain Forum" also cover the Canarias?
> 
> Thanks,
> tocador


On the whole - Yes. There are some differences/things that are peculiar to the Canaries.but we have a couple of members who live there and will usually flag those up.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tocador said:


> Hi,
> My first post. Couldn't find a box to introduce myself. My question is, does the "Spain Forum" also cover the Canarias?
> 
> Thanks,
> tocador


Yes, the Canaries are part of Spain, and the same rules and regulations apply there for the most part.
They love to say that they are not part of the country though, that they are forgotten and abused by their "Mother" which is referred to as _La Penisular_.
The name doesn't come from Canaries, but from dogs from the latin _can_ or _canis_ and/ or a tribe who live on one of the islands called the Canarii. The Romans named the islands.


----------



## susiespain

I am Susie and just joined. I am new in Spain and looking for new friends. I am confused with this site because I am new member I cannot do anything on the site, nothing. Do I need pay to display my photo and have messages with other members?


----------



## xabiaxica

susiespain said:


> I am Susie and just joined. I am new in Spain and looking for new friends. I am confused with this site because I am new member I cannot do anything on the site, nothing. Do I need pay to display my photo and have messages with other members?


:welcome:

no you don't have to pay 

When you have made 5 good posts, software restrictions are lifted & you'll be able to have an avatar & so on. It's a spammer-prevention measure.

Join in a few discussions & 5 posts won't take long


----------



## lesfonts

*Hi from the Marina Alta*

Living in the Costa Blanca North, the best decision ever!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

susiespain said:


> I am Susie and just joined. I am new in Spain and looking for new friends. I am confused with this site because I am new member I cannot do anything on the site, nothing. Do I need pay to display my photo and have messages with other members?


Yes you can do things!
You can post asking for or giving information, which in essence is what the forum is for! So post on existing threads or open up your own and learn / give info about the Spain that you are interested in.


----------



## susiespain

thank you


----------



## susiespain

OK Mr mod thanks for deleting post. I am new to Spain from Thailand. I am consultant at children's hospital, cancer specialist. I want meet new friends, but don't want to get too close to other staff because can lead to complications in the future. How can you help me on all these forum rules.

Dr Susie


----------



## xabiaxica

susiespain said:


> OK Mr mod thanks for deleting post. I am new to Spain from Thailand. I am consultant at children's hospital, cancer specialist. I want meet new friends, but don't want to get too close to other staff because can lead to complications in the future. How can you help me on all these forum rules.
> 
> Dr Susie


The rules are here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


Which hospital do you work at?


----------



## daibando

susiespain said:


> OK Mr mod thanks for deleting post. I am new to Spain from Thailand. I am consultant at children's hospital, cancer specialist. I want meet new friends, but don't want to get too close to other staff because can lead to complications in the future. How can you help me on all these forum rules.
> 
> Dr Susie


which childrens hospital ???


----------



## peaky blinder

*Thank you*

Hey forum
My names johnny you may have seen me on tv as the two peaky blinders in birmingham. yes im the good looking one:second: im thinking of bringing the peaky blinder theme to benidorm and eventually moving there, any tips for me?

Thanking you

Peaky 1


----------



## JsnDcosta

Hi guys,

My name is Jason, I'm 25 years old and I am from Cape Town. Im thinking of moving to Barcelona in early Jan next year.

I have a degree in business and marketing managment and I have an honours in business philosophy. I have also been a supply chain manager for the past 2 years now.

I'm looking to secure employment before I make the move. Something business and career orientated. I.e Not seasonal bar work if u know what I mean. I can't speak Spanish which is not in my favour I know, so I would be looking for a position in a company that requires an English speaker.

I haven't had too much luck yet with recruitment agencies over there so I thought I would reach out here. If anyone has any ideas/referrals I would really appreciate it.

I look forward to hearing from you all.
Thanks


----------



## daibando

i thought that the title DR. was only used for general practitioners, a consultant would be known as mr. or mrs ????


----------



## baldilocks

daibando said:


> i thought that the title DR. was only used for general practitioners, a consultant would be known as mr. or mrs ????


In UK, you would be correct but it is a snobbery thing. Here a "consultant" or a specialist is a doctor = medico/a.


----------



## Elyles

JsnDcosta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Jason, I'm 25 years old and I am from Cape Town. Im thinking of moving to Barcelona in early Jan next year.
> 
> I have a degree in business and marketing managment and I have an honours in business philosophy. I have also been a supply chain manager for the past 2 years now.
> 
> I'm looking to secure employment before I make the move. Something business and career orientated. I.e Not seasonal bar work if u know what I mean. I can't speak Spanish which is not in my favour I know, so I would be looking for a position in a company that requires an English speaker.
> 
> I haven't had too much luck yet with recruitment agencies over there so I thought I would reach out here. If anyone has any ideas/referrals I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you all.
> Thanks




I'm afraid you would be out of luck in Spain no matter what your degrees. The economy here is on the skids except for tourist stuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky

JsnDcosta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Jason, I'm 25 years old and I am from Cape Town. Im thinking of moving to Barcelona in early Jan next year.
> 
> I have a degree in business and marketing managment and I have an honours in business philosophy. I have also been a supply chain manager for the past 2 years now.
> 
> I'm looking to secure employment before I make the move. Something business and career orientated. I.e Not seasonal bar work if u know what I mean. I can't speak Spanish which is not in my favour I know, so I would be looking for a position in a company that requires an English speaker.
> 
> I haven't had too much luck yet with recruitment agencies over there so I thought I would reach out here. If anyone has any ideas/referrals I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you all.
> Thanks


You need to find out about visas as a non European. Also you'll need to get your qualifications recognized (homologado/ homologación) If you want more info, try opening a new thread on the Spain page and also searching using the search facility


----------



## red sox

Hello everyone,
I am originally from Boston,MA USA. I am now living in Santo Domingo,DR and Myrtle Beach,SC. My wife is attending Dental school in Santo Domingo and has 2 more years before graduation. We are considering Spain as a possible destination to move to when she graduates. I myself am retired and can live anywhere. I hope to find out as much as possible from this forum to help deciding where we will be moving to. So thanks in advance to any recommendations that will be helpful.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

red sox said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am originally from Boston,MA USA. I am now living in Santo Domingo,DR and Myrtle Beach,SC. My wife is attending Dental school in Santo Domingo and has 2 more years before graduation. We are considering Spain as a possible destination to move to when she graduates. I myself am retired and can live anywhere. I hope to find out as much as possible from this forum to help deciding where we will be moving to. So thanks in advance to any recommendations that will be helpful.


Hello red sox,
First step is to find out _*what kind *_of visas you will need and _*how*_ to get them. It will not be at all easy if your wife wants to work.


----------



## red sox

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello red sox,
> First step is to find out _*what kind *_of visas you will need and _*how*_ to get them. It will not be at all easy if your wife wants to work.


 Thank you for advising about that. This is why we have started 2 years before moving. My wife and I both have dual citizenship with USA and DR. As I am form USA and she is from DR. It is our understanding that Spain and DR a relationship for dentist trained in DR to be able to get licence and work in Spain. This agreement is for Spain only and she would not be able to work in other EU countries. I have some experience in getting residencies as going through the process here for my DR citizenship.


----------



## FranMitchell

*Hi Everyone*

Hi Everyone
This is my first ever post as I'm a very new newbie to the site!

My name is Fran, I'm currently living in Scotland, my partner and I move to Gran Alacant on the 5th October, It's something we have thought about doing for a while, and feel that now is the time to take the plunge.

I look forward to getting to know you, and learning from the experience you guys already have


----------



## Pesky Wesky

red sox said:


> Thank you for advising about that. This is why we have started 2 years before moving. My wife and I both have dual citizenship with USA and DR. As I am form USA and she is from DR. It is our understanding that Spain and DR a relationship for dentist trained in DR to be able to get licence and work in Spain. This agreement is for Spain only and she would not be able to work in other EU countries. I have some experience in getting residencies as going through the process here for my DR citizenship.


That might be so, but best to check it out


----------



## Pesky Wesky

FranMitchell said:


> Hi Everyone
> This is my first ever post as I'm a very new newbie to the site!
> 
> My name is Fran, I'm currently living in Scotland, my partner and I move to Gran Alacant on the 5th October, It's something we have thought about doing for a while, and feel that now is the time to take the plunge.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you, and learning from the experience you guys already have


Hello,
There's lots of info in the FAQ's, and you can of course open a new thread if you want to ask anything that you can't find.


----------



## red sox

Pesky Wesky said:


> That might be so, but best to check it out



Well that is why we are starting 2 years ahead. Spain is our third option after Charleston,SC and Florida. We are exploring all options.


----------



## jennyx

Hi all, new here!!!

Left the UK start of 2016 and now enjoying the sun in Malaga.


----------



## red sox

jennyx said:


> Hi all, new here!!!
> 
> Left the UK start of 2016 and now enjoying the sun in Malaga.


Thats great to hear. Malaga is one of the places in Spain that has interested me. Hope to hear how you like it with details. Very curious what kind of budget would be needed to live a nice upper middle class life style.


----------



## lizmcardle

Hi I am Liz. My husband Peter and I moved here to Pedreguer just over a week ago. We had an apartment In Barcelona but decided to move to Spain to live full time when I retired in the summer. We loved Barcelona but thought the climate more attractive further south and that there would be more English spoken. (Lazy us, but so difficult to learn anything at this stage in life lol). We are sociable and are very keen to meet people and make friends. If you live anywhere close, would love to hear from you.. Should have said we are from Northern Ireland. My two sons of 26 and 23 both live in England.


----------



## junohw

*On our way...*

We are taking a roundabout way to Spain from San Francisco, CA to Bogotá, Colombia and soon to be Spain. 

I'm from the States. My wife is Colombian. We are in the thick of it with the exciting immigration process, obtaining visas, and permits, etc. Some days are better than others.

We have an exploration visit to la Costa Blanca nd Costa del Sol set up for October. I like what I've seen thus far of this expat community!


----------



## susiespain

Hello jennyx and welcome to Spain. I am in Benidorm at the moment.


----------



## Me&MrsJones

*The planning stage!*

Hello from England! My wife and I and our little girl are starting our move to Spain!

Currently in the research stage and we are looking at a scouting trip Mid October with a view to commence renting from November.

As with many who have gone before us we are excited but terrified at the same time... but to make a dream come true you have to have a plan with goals and that is what we have now!

No doubt we will have many questions, some of which may seem silly, but hey ho... we are learning! Thank you in advance to anyone who takes the time to read our questions and offer us solutions and answers.

Looking forward to moving to Spain very soon!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Me&MrsJones said:


> Hello from England! My wife and I and our little girl are starting our move to Spain!
> 
> Currently in the research stage and we are looking at a scouting trip Mid October with a view to commence renting from November.
> 
> As with many who have gone before us we are excited but terrified at the same time... but to make a dream come true you have to have a plan with goals and that is what we have now!
> 
> No doubt we will have many questions, some of which may seem silly, but hey ho... we are learning! Thank you in advance to anyone who takes the time to read our questions and offer us solutions and answers.
> 
> Looking forward to moving to Spain very soon!


Hello to the Joneses.
I think most people are more than happy to help out newbies, after all we've all been there.
Don't forget though, the more you tell us about your situation, the more we can help you so if you could possibly avoid asking really general questions like _
How much does it cost to rent a house in Spain?_ 
and _
Will I be able to get a job?
_and you replace them with questions like _
What would be the approx cost to rent a 3 bedroom flat with a lift near the beach in Chiclana?
_and _
What are the job prospects for a 28 year old with no Spanish, 4 years experience and a degree in computer engineering technology from a British university?
_the replies that you get will (probably or possibly) be much more useful to you. It's easier for us too if you start a new thread for each question.
Have a look at the FAQ's and use the search facility to help you on your way


----------



## Me&MrsJones

Thank you for the quick response and yes, I will be descriptive with the questions and post each one separately so we dont need a thesis for each response!


----------



## Caves

Hola everyone, I've just join the forum and wanted to say hi. I'm spanish and going to live in spain do doesn't sound like much of an expat. However I've been living overseas for almost 20 years and although I'm moving back to Spain I'm going to the canary islands where I've never been to. And apparently they it's very different to asturias where I'm from. While doing research on the canaries i keep finding useful info in this blog. I'll be moving there from the Byron Bay region between November and January. Two kids, english wife and a cat. Nice to meet you all. Michael


----------



## Caves

Hola everyone, I've just join the forum and wanted to say hi. I'm spanish and going to live in spain. I know it doesn't sound like much of an expat. However I've been living overseas for almost 20 years and although I'm moving back to Spain I'm going to the canary islands where I've never been to. And apparently there it's very different to asturias, where I'm from. While doing research on the canaries i keep finding useful info in this blog. I'll be moving there from the Byron Bay region between November and January. Two kids, english wife and a cat. Nice to meet you all. Michael


----------



## Casa2

*Hello from Ireland*

Good morning everyone on Expatforum Spain. Thank you for accepting me as a member. My husband and I hope to soon buy a holiday home somewhere in the Granada region. We will use it for the next few years as a holiday home and then hope to spend more time there when we retire. We do not know Spain well and have many questions. I hope there are members here that have already bought in Granada province that might give us some advice. We would be very happy to buy in a mainly Spanish community but a mix would be good. Looking forward to being a contributor here.


----------



## Bearski

*Hello*

Hi Expats, thanks for letting me join!

The Husband and I hope to retire in Spain soon but for the meantime are in the process of buying a crash pad in the Malaga area to give us chance to spend more time in the country and discover where we would like to live out the last of our days.

Pretty rubbish time to be buying there with the current state of the exchange rate but there you go, it's a long term thing I guess!

I probably won't have any questions for a while as I'll be spending a lot of time searching the forum but thanks in advance for when I do need to ask something.


----------



## Reign

Greetings to all expatriates and locals of Spain.

I'm here in Madrid with my Spanish wife and a 3 year old son. I am currently working for an IT company managing and supporting UK clients online and we are expanding our business here in Spain. 

Me and my wife are planning to move to Malaga by the end of this year or early 2017. We've come across several websites but haven't got a clear answer on where we should move to.

Hope to talk to someone who could help us decide which part of Malaga we should move to.

Anyway, this may not be the right forum to ask questions hehe.


----------



## Elyles

Reign said:


> Greetings to all expatriates and locals of Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here in Madrid with my Spanish wife and a 3 year old son. I am currently working for an IT company managing and supporting UK clients online and we are expanding our business here in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my wife are planning to move to Malaga by the end of this year or early 2017. We've come across several websites but haven't got a clear answer on where we should move to.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to talk to someone who could help us decide which part of Malaga we should move to.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, this may not be the right forum to ask questions hehe.




Man, you will get moré responses than you want here. All of us here have our special place in Spain. Being Brittish, you will more than likely be drawn to the warmer, Sout
Hern coast though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reign

Elyles said:


> Man, you will get moré responses than you want here. All of us here have our special place in Spain. Being Brittish, you will more than likely be drawn to the warmer, Sout
> Hern coast though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Elyles. You know what I miss? Talking to English speaking peeps hahaha. I only talk to my wife and my son and my computer since I dont know how to speak Spanish. Although I can buy stuff from a store and that's it.


----------



## baldilocks

Reign said:


> Thanks Elyles. You know what I miss? Talking to English speaking peeps hahaha. I only talk to my wife and my son and my computer since I dont know how to speak Spanish. Although I can buy stuff from a store and that's it.


Your solution is to learn to speak Spanish. If you don't go in for the heavy stuff of attending classes, you would be surprised how much you can learn from your neighbours, people in the street, Spanish speakers at work etc. Spaniards are, on the whole, warm and friendly people, especially in the south and even more so in the villages. Whenever you encounter somebody in the street, greet them with a pleasant look on your face, in most cases they will respond in the same way, commenting on the weather is often a good way to start a conversation. You may not understand much of what is said back to you, at first but persevere and you will start to find that, little by little, it will start to fall into place.


----------



## Elyles

Reign said:


> Thanks Elyles. You know what I miss? Talking to English speaking peeps hahaha. I only talk to my wife and my son and my computer since I dont know how to speak Spanish. Although I can buy stuff from a store and that's it.




There are a few I speak Spanglish with here. You know what I miss? Really good Mexican food.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks

Elyles said:


> There are a few I speak Spanglish with here. *You know what I miss? Really good Mexican food.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can make your own, just as we do with Colombian food. As for Mexican food, we have tacos, and we have chilli (both hot and semi-sweet) and also those that figure in most Latin cuisines. sopas, stews, bean dishes, etc.


----------



## Reign

baldilocks said:


> Your solution is to learn to speak Spanish. If you don't go in for the heavy stuff of attending classes, you would be surprised how much you can learn from your neighbours, people in the street, Spanish speakers at work etc. Spaniards are, on the whole, warm and friendly people, especially in the south and even more so in the villages. Whenever you encounter somebody in the street, greet them with a pleasant look on your face, in most cases they will respond in the same way, commenting on the weather is often a good way to start a conversation. You may not understand much of what is said back to you, at first but persevere and you will start to find that, little by little, it will start to fall into place.


Hi, yeah im learning Spanish little by little but it may take a while for me to become conversant. I usually wait for them to greet me first then I respond HOLA or BUENAS hahaha. anyway, im excited much to be in Malaga. 2 more months and we're off


----------



## baldilocks

Reign said:


> Hi, yeah im learning Spanish little by little but it may take a while for me to become conversant. I usually wait for them to greet me first then I respond HOLA or BUENAS hahaha. anyway, im excited much to be in Malaga. 2 more months and we're off


Try getting in first with the greeting, you'll find that it makes a big difference.


----------



## blackers62

*New to Forum*

Hi everyone,
Me and the missus are new to this forum and not yet relocated to Spain. We are hoping for this to happen during the course of next year (fingers and everything else crossed!).

We currently run a guest house in the Lake district but are selling up after 4 years of changing beds, being diplomatic with "trying" guests and cooking breakfasts every day. I am looking to retire next year but will need a holiday let or 2 to subsidise our early retirement.

Our kids have left the nest and are well established in the UK, so that leaves us and the two Jack Russells on our own. We are now ready to start our next adventure in Spain in the beautiful Andalusia area.

We both love discovering local cultures, eating and drinking out, walking, gardening and myself, love playing golf (especially in the sun!).

That's enough waffle for now but it would be great to read and discuss things on the forum. Equally it would be great to gain knowledge of people to make our relocation as smooth as possible.
Thanks Paul.


----------



## Alcalaina

blackers62 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Me and the missus are new to this forum and not yet relocated to Spain. We are hoping for this to happen during the course of next year (fingers and everything else crossed!).
> 
> We currently run a guest house in the Lake district but are selling up after 4 years of changing beds, being diplomatic with "trying" guests and cooking breakfasts every day. I am looking to retire next year but will need a holiday let or 2 to subsidise our early retirement.
> 
> Our kids have left the nest and are well established in the UK, so that leaves us and the two Jack Russells on our own. We are now ready to start our next adventure in Spain in the beautiful Andalusia area.
> 
> We both love discovering local cultures, eating and drinking out, walking, gardening and myself, love playing golf (especially in the sun!).
> 
> That's enough waffle for now but it would be great to read and discuss things on the forum. Equally it would be great to gain knowledge of people to make our relocation as smooth as possible.
> Thanks Paul.


Hi Paul, :welcome:

Which bit of Andalusia are you heading for? Or haven't you decided yet?


----------



## blackers62

Hi,
We are flying to Malaga in November and staying in Fuengirola. Until we see different places and get a feel for them we are not decided where we would like to settle.
Im a keen golfer so was thinking some where west of Malaga, within 45 mins drive of the airport and inland. Possibles I've looked at so far is around Ronda, Mijas, Estapona areas.
Cheers


----------



## mono

Try Antequera and surrrounds - lovely


----------



## blackers62

Thanks Mono, we will look around there next month.cheers


----------



## blackers62

That sounds like great advise baldilocks. Me and the wife are learning a little Spanish now but from now I might try reading Spanish newspapers etc. We are using an app at the moment on the iPad and it's brill.
Cheers Paul.


----------



## NGsanti

Hello Everyone,

My wife and I are starting the process of looking for a place to retire in about 7 years or so, although it seems like a long ways out, we know time moves rather quickly and are now beginning our search. Luckily we are both fluent in Spanish so that opens up a whole lot of options for us. We have vacationed in Spain a handful of times and are familiar with the culture which leads us to believe that Spain might be the country that will fit our needs. We are now starting to focus on which areas will check all the boxes for us. Living in New York City and the surrounding areas for most of our lives with it's hectic pace we are ready to dial it down a bit and are looking for a small city or a village within the outskirts of one. Presently we are looking into Huelva and the surrounding areas and will be planning a visit there in the next couple of months. 
Overall we are looking for the following:

Affordable (anything is better than NYC)
Lively but not over the top touristy.
Warm weather.
Spanish language - Portuguese is an option though.
Close to the ocean

We will be going through the forum, trying to sort out our search but any help will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!
Santiago


----------



## Alcalaina

NGsanti said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My wife and I are starting the process of looking for a place to retire in about 7 years or so, although it seems like a long ways out, we know time moves rather quickly and are now beginning our search. Luckily we are both fluent in Spanish so that opens up a whole lot of options for us. We have vacationed in Spain a handful of times and are familiar with the culture which leads us to believe that Spain might be the country that will fit our needs. We are now starting to focus on which areas will check all the boxes for us. Living in New York City and the surrounding areas for most of our lives with it's hectic pace we are ready to dial it down a bit and are looking for a small city or a village within the outskirts of one. Presently we are looking into Huelva and the surrounding areas and will be planning a visit there in the next couple of months.
> Overall we are looking for the following:
> 
> Affordable (anything is better than NYC)
> Lively but not over the top touristy.
> Warm weather.
> Spanish language - Portuguese is an option though.
> Close to the ocean
> 
> We will be going through the forum, trying to sort out our search but any help will be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!
> Santiago


:wave: If you're going to be in Huelva, don't forget to pop over to Cádiz! We've got all that too!


----------



## Reign

blackers62 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Me and the missus are new to this forum and not yet relocated to Spain. We are hoping for this to happen during the course of next year (fingers and everything else crossed!).
> 
> We currently run a guest house in the Lake district but are selling up after 4 years of changing beds, being diplomatic with "trying" guests and cooking breakfasts every day. I am looking to retire next year but will need a holiday let or 2 to subsidise our early retirement.
> 
> Our kids have left the nest and are well established in the UK, so that leaves us and the two Jack Russells on our own. We are now ready to start our next adventure in Spain in the beautiful Andalusia area.
> 
> We both love discovering local cultures, eating and drinking out, walking, gardening and myself, love playing golf (especially in the sun!).
> 
> That's enough waffle for now but it would be great to read and discuss things on the forum. Equally it would be great to gain knowledge of people to make our relocation as smooth as possible.
> Thanks Paul.



Hi Paul,

Have you decided a place to move already? We are on the same spot here, hoping to move to Andalucia by early next year.


----------



## blackers62

Reign said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Have you decided a place to move already? We are on the same spot here, hoping to move to Andalucia by early next year.


We haven't decided yet but have planned a few scouting visits, starting November in Fuengarola.
I am talking to quite a few estate agents at the moment to get feel for what property is available.
Exciting times at the moment and we just want to get out there. But alas we need to sell our UK property firsthwell:


----------



## eric_e

Hi

After many, many visits and a lot of planning I finally moved out to Malaga last week. I retired about a year and a half ago, sold my property at home and rented for a while until I was ready to move. Like a lot of people I was shocked at the referendum result but decided that I had wanted to do this for so long that I wasn't going to let Brexit put me off. The rate of exchange has been another shocker but once again I decided I just had to go for it.

I've rented a beautiful furnished apartment near the harbour and don't have any plans to buy a place. Still waiting for most of my belongings to arrive, which will happen in a few days, and am still in "holiday" rather than "resident" mode. My Spanish is just about adequate for shopping, bars, restaurants etc. but I struggle with general conversation. Never had any lessons so grammar is a bit of a mystery. I hope this will start to improve as I start to meet neighbours and make new friends.

I hope to be visiting this forum regularly for tips and advice.


----------



## jojo

eric_e said:


> Hi
> 
> After many, many visits and a lot of planning I finally moved out to Malaga last week. I retired about a year and a half ago, sold my property at home and rented for a while until I was ready to move. Like a lot of people I was shocked at the referendum result but decided that I had wanted to do this for so long that I wasn't going to let Brexit put me off. The rate of exchange has been another shocker but once again I decided I just had to go for it.
> 
> I've rented a beautiful furnished apartment near the harbour and don't have any plans to buy a place. Still waiting for most of my belongings to arrive, which will happen in a few days, and am still in "holiday" rather than "resident" mode. My Spanish is just about adequate for shopping, bars, restaurants etc. but I struggle with general conversation. Never had any lessons so grammar is a bit of a mystery. I hope this will start to improve as I start to meet neighbours and make new friends.
> 
> I hope to be visiting this forum regularly for tips and advice.


 Welcome to the forum!

Have a good look around,there will be answers and information that will, without doubt help you. But yes, feel free to post anything and there'll be someone along to answer you.

I used to live in the Malaga province and we have one or two posters in the area for anything "Malaga specific" you may need to know

Jo xxx


----------



## eric_e

jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Have a good look around,there will be answers and information that will, without doubt help you. But yes, feel free to post anything and there'll be someone along to answer you.
> 
> I used to live in the Malaga province and we have one or two posters in the area for anything "Malaga specific" you may need to know
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jojo. I'm right by the harbour in Malaga city. I've visited a few places in the province, mostly by the sea and in the white villages of the Alpujarras but hope to discover more of the area and also visit many other places around Spain.


----------



## Alcalaina

eric_e said:


> My Spanish is just about adequate for shopping, bars, restaurants etc. but I struggle with general conversation. Never had any lessons so grammar is a bit of a mystery. I hope this will start to improve as I start to meet neighbours and make new friends.


It's worth finding an _intercambio_ - a Spanish person learning English - so you can meet up regularly and help each other. Good way to make friends too; I started doing this with an English teacher from the local school nine years ago and now we are best mates.


----------



## eric_e

Alcalaina said:


> It's worth finding an _intercambio_ - a Spanish person learning English - so you can meet up regularly and help each other. Good way to make friends too; I started doing this with an English teacher from the local school nine years ago and now we are best mates.


Hi Alcalaina

I am planning to join some Meet Up groups in the Malaga area which have a mixture of Spanish and English speaking members for walking trips and conversation. I hope this will help me meet people and improve my Spanish.


----------



## ecoboss

*Moving to Gandia with little kids*

Hi, my hubby and I decided we have enough of rain and mist and want to try with our little kids in Spain. Gandia is our first choice (it was Oliva at first, but we think it's too small), as we liked it there on holidays. I'm a bit scared as our Spanish is very poorly (although that's my main goal to learn it), we have no friends there and will come with 8 and 3 years old. I'm giving up my job and my hubby works online and we'll be hoping this will be enough ;-) I'm happy to work, but I'll be looking after our daughter and want to learn language and make contacts first ;-)

If you have any suggestions where to learn language, where kids can learn language (as we're thinking of coming in Feb and wait till Sept to send our son to school, so he can catch up with Spanish), please reply. 

I'd like to make some contacts before we land there, but I know Spanish people are open minded ;-)

Thank you.


----------



## dancindiva12

hi! 
I'm english and i have been living in mallorca for 6 years now... i highly recommend palma as it is the most beautiful city and if you live on the outskirts its not touristy and its right next to the sea  the whole of mallorca is gorgeous and i 100% would rather live here than mainland spain ... you should check it out


----------



## ecoboss

Hi, we're Polish/English family willing to relocate to Spain soon (Feb 2017)...we wish to make friends before we move...Gandia, Oliva...somewhere there..any tips, suggestions are welcome..thanks


----------



## redisetgo

*Introduction*

Hello,

I have been looking at Spain as an expat destination for several years now and have decided to scout the Malaga region. I am retired and single, so not much baggage... 

I recently discovered this forum (this is one of the best) and have followed some of JoJo's informative Malaga threads. There seems to be an extensive expat community in the Malaga area so it is one I would like to explore. I am planning a visit this summer 2017, which I see as not so much a tourist visit, but a working visit. 

So would like some recommendations on locations for a one week stay near public transportation. I am not planning on renting a car.

I would also like suggestions on how to contact or meet up with the local expat community,

I was fluent in California Spanish in my youth, but alas it has faded away. I am presently taking refresher courses.

Cheers,


----------



## blackers62

eric_e said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> After many, many visits and a lot of planning I finally moved out to Malaga last week. I retired about a year and a half ago, sold my property at home and rented for a while until I was ready to move. Like a lot of people I was shocked at the referendum result but decided that I had wanted to do this for so long that I wasn't going to let Brexit put me off. The rate of exchange has been another shocker but once again I decided I just had to go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've rented a beautiful furnished apartment near the harbour and don't have any plans to buy a place. Still waiting for most of my belongings to arrive, which will happen in a few days, and am still in "holiday" rather than "resident" mode. My Spanish is just about adequate for shopping, bars, restaurants etc. but I struggle with general conversation. Never had any lessons so grammar is a bit of a mystery. I hope this will start to improve as I start to meet neighbours and make new friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to be visiting this forum regularly for tips and advice.




Hi Eric_e,
Well done for making the move to Spain, tough decision as you said with Brexit, exchange rate etc. I too was concerned but we will be moving for the the long haul so hey ho!
You said that you are renting at the moment, we are thinking the same thing before committing to buying a property. Could I ask how did you get to find a long term rent place? Was it through a letting company?

I am retiring next year so will be following your footsteps in emigrating. My wife and I are looking forward to the warm weather and less aching joints!!
We will be over to Fuengirola in a weeks time so planning a few viewing trips around the west of Malaga area and see what takes our fancy.
All the best


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redisetgo

Elyles said:


> There are a few I speak Spanglish with here. You know what I miss? Really good Mexican food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hola Elyles,

Ha! Good Mexican food is it? I'm from SOCAL so will definitely experience the same when I settle in! I'm going to take Baldilocks suggestions and start on some recipes and some good cookbooks.

I see you are in north Spain, but it's southern Spain for me. Starting in the Malaga area and working from there.


----------



## redisetgo

eric_e said:


> Hi
> 
> After many, many visits and a lot of planning I finally moved out to Malaga last week. I retired about a year and a half ago, sold my property at home and rented for a while until I was ready to move. Like a lot of people I was shocked at the referendum result but decided that I had wanted to do this for so long that I wasn't going to let Brexit put me off. The rate of exchange has been another shocker but once again I decided I just had to go for it.
> 
> I've rented a beautiful furnished apartment near the harbour and don't have any plans to buy a place. Still waiting for most of my belongings to arrive, which will happen in a few days, and am still in "holiday" rather than "resident" mode. My Spanish is just about adequate for shopping, bars, restaurants etc. but I struggle with general conversation. Never had any lessons so grammar is a bit of a mystery. I hope this will start to improve as I start to meet neighbours and make new friends.
> 
> I hope to be visiting this forum regularly for tips and advice.


Hola Eric e,

I have the same idea, but you are one year ahead of me. I am also looking at Malage and planning a one week visit stay next summer. Is the harbour area a good place to spot a homebase while scouting?


----------



## Loobyloo2102

Hi everyone. I have relatives living in Almería, and my husband and I are hoping to relocate to Garrucha from the UK in the next few years. We have started planning already (it's all down to finances) and are spending a month in Garrucha next October. If anyone out there knows of any groups, or meeting places where we can start to get to know people, that would be great. Many thanks.


----------



## roywood

I've been reading these boards for the past year or so and decided it was time to make it official and join up. This is indeed a vibrant community. The posts cover a wide range of topics, posters share a wealth of information, and most exhibit endless patience with newbies. So thank you for allowing me to view your postings without having made any contributions!

My wife and I are planning an exploratory trip early next spring, following up on some areas we've visited previously (CDS, other southern coasts) and a few we've barely touched upon (Valencia area, Costa Brava) to get a better feel for daily life as opposed to holiday life. Our modus operandi when travelling is to stay in airbnb-type lodging and do only a limited number of hotels/paradores, so we think we're not as insulated as some travelers. To get that "feel" for daily life, the next trip will be more focused on spending a week or so in various locations, shopping for food in the markets and preparing at least some meals at our rental, and so forth. After we've narrowed our target locations, I'm sure we'll have questions to put to the group to get your advice and opinions.


----------



## Elyles

roywood said:


> I've been reading these boards for the past year or so and decided it was time to make it official and join up. This is indeed a vibrant community. The posts cover a wide range of topics, posters share a wealth of information, and most exhibit endless patience with newbies. So thank you for allowing me to view your postings without having made any contributions!
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I are planning an exploratory trip early next spring, following up on some areas we've visited previously (CDS, other southern coasts) and a few we've barely touched upon (Valencia area, Costa Brava) to get a better feel for daily life as opposed to holiday life. Our modus operandi when travelling is to stay in airbnb-type lodging and do only a limited number of hotels/paradores, so we think we're not as insulated as some travelers. To get that "feel" for daily life, the next trip will be more focused on spending a week or so in various locations, shopping for food in the markets and preparing at least some meals at our rental, and so forth. After we've narrowed our target locations, I'm sure we'll have questions to put to the group to get your advice and opinions.



Bienvenidos (welcome)
At first I thought you were a Brit. Because of the desire to relocate near the coast but after seeing your profile saw that you were coming from stateside. Of course, with Donald Trump in today's election, I imagine it sparks urgency to leave. Ha 

Anyway, I'm afraid I cannot share your enthusiasm for the coast. We retired here four years ago from Wyoming, to the Pyrenees and love it. You will immediately discover you have questions regarding Americans here that will seem unique to you. Tax Treaty, healthcare, how to ship personal belongings, travel discounts for Seniors, government supported free language training, etc. If you have specific questions, just ask. I can answer most and you will have a few here that will as well. You will also have a few more that will try but you should check those responses. 

We did exploratory trips here as well and discovered Jaca purely by accident. We are just a part of the community here now and absolutely love it.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roywood

Elyles said:


> Bienvenidos (welcome)
> At first I thought you were a Brit. Because of the desire to relocate near the coast but after seeing your profile saw that you were coming from stateside. Of course, with Donald Trump in today's election, I imagine it sparks urgency to leave. Ha
> 
> Anyway, I'm afraid I cannot share your enthusiasm for the coast. We retired here four years ago from Wyoming, to the Pyrenees and love it. You will immediately discover you have questions regarding Americans here that will seem unique to you.  Tax Treaty, healthcare, how to ship personal belongings, travel discounts for Seniors, government supported free language training, etc. If you have specific questions, just ask. I can answer most and you will have a few here that will as well. You will also have a few more that will try but you should check those responses.
> 
> We did exploratory trips here as well and discovered Jaca purely by accident. We are just a part of the community here now and absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response. I have enough faith in the American people to not panic in anticipation of the election results. That said, if things do not turn out as expected, then our spring visit may become if not a buying trip, a "make arrangements for a proximate long-term rental" trip.

My/our interest in being near the coast arises in part from having spent my first 18 years in a smallish seaside town in New Jersey. It swelled with summer vacationers from mid-June until Labor Day, and good times were certainly had in the summer, but I enjoy living by the sea during all seasons. That doesn't mean we're ruling out any area based purely on location, and during the upcoming trip we'll do our best to experience being near the sea (e.g., in the hills in a place like Mijas) and even further inland (when we're in our Costa Brava phase, perhaps Girona or a place like that). My wife and I need to learn much more Spanish, but we have more than rudimentary conversational skills and are not looking for an expat-centric lifestyle, which should allow us some flexibility in choosing a place to try-out long-term. 

I've been bookmarking sites referenced here and elsewhere, and making note of important occurrences and things to look out for (iirc, a new Tax Treaty is being negotiated betw the US & Spain). 

We did Yellowstone and other parts of the West in August and really enjoyed being away from suburban Washington, DC. I guess Spain really has alot to offer if it can attract folks from so many different locations. Thanks again.


----------



## Elyles

roywood said:


> Thanks for your response. I have enough faith in the American people to not panic in anticipation of the election results. That said, if things do not turn out as expected, then our spring visit may become if not a buying trip, a "make arrangements for a proximate long-term rental" trip.
> 
> 
> 
> My/our interest in being near the coast arises in part from having spent my first 18 years in a smallish seaside town in New Jersey. It swelled with summer vacationers from mid-June until Labor Day, and good times were certainly had in the summer, but I enjoy living by the sea during all seasons. That doesn't mean we're ruling out any area based purely on location, and during the upcoming trip we'll do our best to experience being near the sea (e.g., in the hills in a place like Mijas) and even further inland (when we're in our Costa Brava phase, perhaps Girona or a place like that). My wife and I need to learn much more Spanish, but we have more than rudimentary conversational skills and are not looking for an expat-centric lifestyle, which should allow us some flexibility in choosing a place to try-out long-term.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been bookmarking sites referenced here and elsewhere, and making note of important occurrences and things to look out for (iirc, a new Tax Treaty is being negotiated betw the US & Spain).
> 
> 
> 
> We did Yellowstone and other parts of the West in August and really enjoyed being away from suburban Washington, DC. I guess Spain really has alot to offer if it can attract folks from so many different locations. Thanks again.




Can you send anything on links regarding new tax treaty?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roywood

Elyles said:


> Can you send anything on links regarding new tax treaty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I found a link to a 2016 letter supporting Senate passage of the protocol that was negotiated and signed in 2013 or so - unable to post now due to post count <5 - but could not locate a source for an entirely new treaty, so maybe that's just my fuzzy memory.


----------



## Elyles

roywood said:


> I found a link to a 2016 letter supporting Senate passage of the protocol that was negotiated and signed in 2013 or so - unable to post now due to post count <5 - but could not locate a source for an entirely new treaty, so maybe that's just my fuzzy memory.




Very old stuff that won't affect current useage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

Elyles said:


> Can you send anything on links regarding new tax treaty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Staying away from expat communities is a good thing. Although I could speak fair Spanish upon arrival, I enrolled in Español Para Extranjeros more advanced levels, provided free by the gov't in many locations. It has helped significantly. We also did Yellowstone and added a coast to coast trip prior to leaving. We lived in Wyoming only the last nine years of my career, managing mental health centers in a town of about 12000 and Houston 30 years prior. Also all over the world prior to 16. Good luck on your adventure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eric_e

blackers62 said:


> Hi Eric_e,
> Well done for making the move to Spain, tough decision as you said with Brexit, exchange rate etc. I too was concerned but we will be moving for the the long haul so hey ho!
> You said that you are renting at the moment, we are thinking the same thing before committing to buying a property. Could I ask how did you get to find a long term rent place? Was it through a letting company?
> 
> I am retiring next year so will be following your footsteps in emigrating. My wife and I are looking forward to the warm weather and less aching joints!!
> We will be over to Fuengirola in a weeks time so planning a few viewing trips around the west of Malaga area and see what takes our fancy.
> All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hi blackers62.

Sorry for late reply. I've been very busy and haven't had much time to look at the forum. 

There are a couple of very good websites in English which deal with rentals as well as sales.
https://www.idealista.com/en/
Fotocasa.es: Flats for sale and to let
You can register with them specifying areas you are interested in and they will send you regular updates. There are a number of estate agents in Malaga city and I would imagine in Fuengirola too.

I can definitely recommend this part of the world. Weather has been excellent. Still able to walk along the seafront in T-shirt and shorts. Cooler at night of course but not like UK.


----------



## eric_e

redisetgo said:


> Hola Eric e,
> 
> I have the same idea, but you are one year ahead of me. I am also looking at Malage and planning a one week visit stay next summer. Is the harbour area a good place to spot a homebase while scouting?



Hi redisetgo.

Sorry for not spotting your post until now. I have been very busy since arriving and have not looked at the forum for a while.

The harbour area, Malagueta, is very attractive, lots of good accomodation and one of the most desirable parts of the city. It is very close to the Centro Historico which has all the main attractions and dozens and dozens of bars and restaurants. It is also the start of a long promenade heading east along the seafront. Popular with walkers, joggers, cyclists. Be sure to check it out when you visit.


----------



## Elyles

eric_e said:


> Hi blackers62.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for late reply. I've been very busy and haven't had much time to look at the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of very good websites in English which deal with rentals as well as sales.
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/en/
> 
> Fotocasa.es: Flats for sale and to let
> 
> You can register with them specifying areas you are interested in and they will send you regular updates. There are a number of estate agents in Malaga city and I would imagine in Fuengirola too.
> 
> 
> 
> I can definitely recommend this part of the world. Weather has been excellent. Still able to walk along the seafront in T-shirt and shorts. Cooler at night of course but not like UK.




You would do better with a local estate agent. If you don't speak Spanish, take a bilingual person with you. Many times Fotocasa will register with local estate agents. The agents will have greater selection available. Since there is no multiple listing service available in Spain, each agent will have their own inventory. Therefore, you are best opting for the largest agency in your area. Most inmobilarias have websites with their inventory as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eric_e

Elyles said:


> You would do better with a local estate agent. If you don't speak Spanish, take a bilingual person with you. Many times Fotocasa will register with local estate agents. The agents will have greater selection available. Since there is no multiple listing service available in Spain, each agent will have their own inventory. Therefore, you are best opting for the largest agency in your area. Most inmobilarias have websites with their inventory as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I found my apartment in Malagueta through Fotocasa or Idealista. Can't remember which. In my experience they have a much bigger selection of properties than local agents. Many local agents seem to place their properties on Fotocasa and Idealista as well as on their own websites. The agent handling my property did not have their own website. I guess the best plan is to look in as many places as possible.


----------



## redisetgo

eric_e said:


> Hi redisetgo.
> 
> Sorry for not spotting your post until now. I have been very busy since arriving and have not looked at the forum for a while.
> 
> The harbour area, Malagueta, is very attractive, lots of good accomodation and one of the most desirable parts of the city. It is very close to the Centro Historico which has all the main attractions and dozens and dozens of bars and restaurants. It is also the start of a long promenade heading east along the seafront. Popular with walkers, joggers, cyclists. Be sure to check it out when you visit.


No problem Eric_e. I couldn’t find an ABNB in the Malagueta area I liked so booked a place near Calle Trinidad and Ave. Fatima also near the Hospital Civil (At my age, it could be handy!) Thought I would explore towards Marbella and take a tourist trip up to Granada. 
Any inland towns you would suggest?


----------



## baldilocks

redisetgo said:


> No problem Eric_e. I couldn’t find an ABNB in the Malagueta area I liked so booked a place near Calle Trinidad and Ave. Fatima also near the Hospital Civil (At my age, it could be handy!) Thought I would explore towards Marbella and take a tourist trip up to Granada.
> *Any inland towns you would suggest?*


Depends on what you are looking for:

Sevilla - old port dating back to Roman times, lots of history
Ronda - home of modern bullfighting, lot of history especially from Moorish times
Antequera - Unesco world heritage site (the Dolmens) on High speed train line(s)
Córdoba - where three religions lived peaceably and brought their relevant cultures together and built a great city.
Granada - one of the last Moorish cities to be conquered by the Christians

All of these retain much of what was good about their Moorish past


----------



## DonViaje

Hey guys, I've been in Spain for about a year but only just joining this forum. I grew up in Upstate New York but spent my adult life in California and Hawaii. I have a job that allows me to work remotely so I decided to take advantage of the non-lucrative visa and move to Spain (long story short). I live right in the center of Madrid, by the Palacio Real, and am thoroughly enjoying the Madrileño lifestyle, as well as frequent trips around the rest of Spain. One year in, I'm pretty well versed in the whole non-lucrative process and visa renewal, as well as moving to Madrid as a solo 20-something professional. Look forward to chatting with you all and answering questions where I can :thumb:


----------



## Robertxkr

Hi all ..my name is , well I guess you worked it out from my profile name ..anyway my wife and I are thinking of moving to Albacete Spain in the new year if all goes to plan ,we will be starting our business as an equestrian pony trekking centre with in house kennels plus a B&B ....my question here is what expats are nearby or living Albacet. We will not be selling our home in UK....Kind regards Robert ..


----------



## eric_e

redisetgo said:


> No problem Eric_e. I couldn’t find an ABNB in the Malagueta area I liked so booked a place near Calle Trinidad and Ave. Fatima also near the Hospital Civil (At my age, it could be handy!) Thought I would explore towards Marbella and take a tourist trip up to Granada.
> Any inland towns you would suggest?



A very popular place to visit is Mijas which is in the hills not far from the coast on the way down to Marbella. I haven't been myself yet. The cities of Granada, Cordoba and Sevilla are fantastic and all worth a visit. The beautiful white villages of the Alpujarras region in the mountains not far from Granada are great if you want to find somewhere quiet and peaceful. A great area for hill walking.


----------



## Elyles

eric_e said:


> I found my apartment in Malagueta through Fotocasa or Idealista. Can't remember which. In my experience they have a much bigger selection of properties than local agents. Many local agents seem to place their properties on Fotocasa and Idealista as well as on their own websites. The agent handling my property did not have their own website. I guess the best plan is to look in as many places as possible.




Great. Every town is different


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redisetgo

baldilocks said:


> Depends on what you are looking for:
> 
> Sevilla - old port dating back to Roman times, lots of history
> Ronda - home of modern bullfighting, lot of history especially from Moorish times
> Antequera - Unesco world heritage site (the Dolmens) on High speed train line(s)
> Córdoba - where three religions lived peaceably and brought their relevant cultures together and built a great city.
> Granada - one of the last Moorish cities to be conquered by the Christians
> 
> All of these retain much of what was good about their Moorish past


All excellent suggestions. Because of my time limitation, I am going to go to Granada this trip. But, I'll be back.

Is the travel link your blog?

Cheers,


----------



## redisetgo

eric_e said:


> A very popular place to visit is Mijas which is in the hills not far from the coast on the way down to Marbella. I haven't been myself yet. The cities of Granada, Cordoba and Sevilla are fantastic and all worth a visit. The beautiful white villages of the Alpujarras region in the mountains not far from Granada are great if you want to find somewhere quiet and peaceful. A great area for hill walking.


Hmm, it looks like I can swing up to Mijas on my way to Marbella. I'll be taking public transportation, so will check the schedules. Maybe, it is worth a separate day trip, I have a week, so will do some more research.

Cheers,


----------



## baldilocks

redisetgo said:


> All excellent suggestions. Because of my time limitation, I am going to go to Granada this trip. But, I'll be back.
> 
> *Is the travel link your blog*?
> 
> Cheers,


Haven't been in the mood or felt like updating it for some considerable. I never seem to have enough time to do everything.


----------



## walkingtree

*Looking around...*

Hello everybody,
Wish you first of all a good day.
My name is Norman, 73, Dutch, living long time in South-East Asia, now in The Philippines.
My wive and I will move in time to Spain, into the Benidorm/Alicante area.
I am at the moment just looking around.
Take care,
Norman


----------



## DonMarco

Hi all......again.

I've been a member of this forum before with another user name but for some reason haven't been able to login in for a while now so I decided to register again.

Originally from Switzerland but spent 30 years in Scotland before returning to Switzerland where my official residence is now. Retired and bought a house in Andalusia last year and have/will spend about 6 months every year down here.

Hoping to learn and contribute to this forum but probably not on a daily basis.

Greetings.
Don Marco


----------



## Pesky Wesky

DonMarco said:


> Hi all......again.
> 
> I've been a member of this forum before with another user name but for some reason haven't been able to login in for a while now so I decided to register again.
> 
> Originally from Switzerland but spent 30 years in Scotland before returning to Switzerland where my official residence is now. Retired and bought a house in Andalusia last year and have/will spend about 6 months every year down here.
> 
> Hoping to learn and contribute to this forum but probably not on a daily basis.
> 
> Greetings.
> Don Marco


Things changed and some people had issues with logging on again. If you'd prefer to get your previous identity back you can post here for help
Expat Forum Support/Site Help - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## Larry F

*Hello All*

Hello all,

We received a phone call and email from the Spanish Embassy today saying our Spanish Visas have been approved! Yay!

My wife and I recently retired. We were expats in The Netherlands years ago and understand it will take awhile to get settled.

We are planning to go out to Almunecar the end of December to look around the area for a long term rental. 

This is my first post so I would be grateful for any help.

Our current plan takes us to Almunecar, Valez-Malaga, and Rincon de la Victoria. We are looking for an area where we have walking access to local markets (we'd love not to have a car), an hour or less to an airport, hiking nearby, local somewhat flat walking, local Spanish classes, local flamenco classes and other groups we can become a part of.

Larry


----------



## Lynn R

Larry F said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We received a phone call and email from the Spanish Embassy today saying our Spanish Visas have been approved! Yay!
> 
> My wife and I recently retired. We were expats in The Netherlands years ago and understand it will take awhile to get settled.
> 
> We are planning to go out to Almunecar the end of December to look around the area for a long term rental.
> 
> This is my first post so I would be grateful for any help.
> 
> Our current plan takes us to Almunecar, Valez-Malaga, and Rincon de la Victoria. We are looking for an area where we have walking access to local markets (we'd love not to have a car), an hour or less to an airport, hiking nearby, local somewhat flat walking, local Spanish classes, local flamenco classes and other groups we can become a part of.
> 
> Larry


Vélez-Málaga probably fits all of those except for the flat walking (due to the geography, which also applies to Almuñecar, it's hilly, although there are some reasonably flat walks nearby - one good one is to take the daily morning bus which goes from Vélez to Granada, get off in Ventas de Zafarraya - it is a lovely scenic route through the mountains - and walk along an old railway track now turned into a "via verde" for walking, cycling, etc. to Periana then take the 4pm bus back from Periana to Vélez after having lunch in Periana. It is a 10km walk and all either flat or downhill with some great views over to Lake Vinuela. Shopping is great here and we have lived here for 10 years without ever needing a car as the public transport links are excellent. To reach Málaga airport by public transport takes at least 1.5 hours, though, maybe 2 hours depending on connections. We have over 30 buses each weekday from Vélez to Málaga and the same amount coming back, the last one leaves at 11pm. By taxi the journey to the airport takes only 40-45 minutes. There is a local bus service every 15 miinutes on weekdays and every half hour on Saturdays and Sundays between Vélez and the seaside resort of Torre del Mar, which calls at the El Ingenio shoppiing centre and the regional hospital on the way. Lots of cultural activities going on in the town too.

Rincón de la Victoria is even closer to Málaga and thus to the airport, has very good public transport connections so you would not need a car there either. It has a lovely beach and lots of shops and restaurants, but not the historical character of Vélez. Local walking probably not so good - there is a long, flat seaside promenade but other than that not so much good walking country around.

Almuñecar is a pretty town and also has a nice beach, but even by car it would be more than an hour to Málaga airport or to Granada airport (although the number of flights out of Granada is very limited compared to Málaga). It's the most hilly of the 3 options you mentioned. Public transport connections are not so good as the other two.


----------



## Drrummer

Hi folks. 

I'm Drrummer and I'm from South Dublin. My girlfriend and I are contemplating a move to the Garrucha region in Almeria. We'd love to meet and chat with people the area who might be seeking employees. 

Feel free to contact us. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

Drrummer said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm Drrummer and I'm from South Dublin. My girlfriend and I are contemplating a move to the Garrucha region in Almeria. We'd love to meet and chat with people the area who might be seeking employees.
> 
> Feel free to contact us.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk




No matter where you go here you must be fluent in Spanish to work here. Also, the likelihood of you finding self sustainable employment is slim. The economy here is still in the crapper. I gave up on employment, even part time, years ago. I spend my time volunteering teaching English and with the Proteccion Civil. Good luck



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry F

Lynn R said:


> Vélez-Málaga probably fits all of those except for the flat walking (due to the geography, which also applies to Almuñecar, it's hilly, although there are some reasonably flat walks nearby - one good one is to take the daily morning bus which goes from Vélez to Granada, get off in Ventas de Zafarraya - it is a lovely scenic route through the mountains - and walk along an old railway track now turned into a "via verde" for walking, cycling, etc. to Periana then take the 4pm bus back from Periana to Vélez after having lunch in Periana. It is a 10km walk and all either flat or downhill with some great views over to Lake Vinuela. Shopping is great here and we have lived here for 10 years without ever needing a car as the public transport links are excellent. To reach Málaga airport by public transport takes at least 1.5 hours, though, maybe 2 hours depending on connections. We have over 30 buses each weekday from Vélez to Málaga and the same amount coming back, the last one leaves at 11pm. By taxi the journey to the airport takes only 40-45 minutes. There is a local bus service every 15 miinutes on weekdays and every half hour on Saturdays and Sundays between Vélez and the seaside resort of Torre del Mar, which calls at the El Ingenio shoppiing centre and the regional hospital on the way. Lots of cultural activities going on in the town too.
> 
> Rincón de la Victoria is even closer to Málaga and thus to the airport, has very good public transport connections so you would not need a car there either. It has a lovely beach and lots of shops and restaurants, but not the historical character of Vélez. Local walking probably not so good - there is a long, flat seaside promenade but other than that not so much good walking country around.
> 
> Almuñecar is a pretty town and also has a nice beach, but even by car it would be more than an hour to Málaga airport or to Granada airport (although the number of flights out of Granada is very limited compared to Málaga). It's the most hilly of the 3 options you mentioned. Public transport connections are not so good as the other two.


Thank you Lynn R for wonderful descriptions. 
I'm curious to learn about how the summer/non-summer population varies in these towns because we will be living there year round. More importantly, how do people connect?
I will also search through the forum for other posts on these towns to get up to speed.


----------



## Lynn R

Larry F said:


> Thank you Lynn R for wonderful descriptions.
> I'm curious to learn about how the summer/non-summer population varies in these towns because we will be living there year round. More importantly, how do people connect?
> I will also search through the forum for other posts on these towns to get up to speed.


I think the population of Vélez.Málaga itself does not change much between winter and summer, although there are somewhat more events going on during the summer (we have an international classical guitar competition every July when there are free concerts every night for a week, a Noche Abierto in August when all museums and monuments are open until the early hours of the morning and a number of free concerts take place in various venues around the town, and weekly jazz concerts at the Contemporary Arts Centre) because it is not a holiday resort. However the resort of Torre del Mar, just 20 minutes away by bus, is part of the Vélez-Málaga municipality certainly does see a huge increase in visitor numbers during the summer, July and August especially. The same would be true of both Rincón de la Victoria and Almuñecar as both are popular with summer visitors and many Spaniards own holiday homes in both those resorts and Torre del Mar. As a result the shops there are much busier in summer, the traffic much heavier, and parking much more difficult. 

I am sure the same would be true of Rincón and Almuñecar, but in Torre del Mar there are places where English speaking people get together to socialise and take part in events. In Torre there is the Phoenix Social Club which meets every Tuesday lunchtime and organises regular trips to places of interest and other social events, the Lux Mundi Ecumenical Centre does the same and has coffee mornings on Fridays, runs Spanish lessons and other groups like Art classes. There is an Axarquia branch of the University of the 3rd Age which also has numerous groups for particular interests. There are lots of local groups in Vélez too, but they would be conducted in Spanish because the English speaking population here is comparatively very small, but you would certainly be warmly welcomed. Our local day centre for pensioners has ativities such as yoga, exercise and dance classes for older people, for example, and there is an Amigos de la Cultura group too.


----------



## Larry F

Lynn R said:


> I think the population of Vélez.Málaga itself does not change much between winter and summer, although there are somewhat more events going on during the summer (we have an international classical guitar competition every July when there are free concerts every night for a week, a Noche Abierto in August when all museums and monuments are open until the early hours of the morning and a number of free concerts take place in various venues around the town, and weekly jazz concerts at the Contemporary Arts Centre) because it is not a holiday resort. However the resort of Torre del Mar, just 20 minutes away by bus, is part of the Vélez-Málaga municipality certainly does see a huge increase in visitor numbers during the summer, July and August especially. The same would be true of both Rincón de la Victoria and Almuñecar as both are popular with summer visitors and many Spaniards own holiday homes in both those resorts and Torre del Mar. As a result the shops there are much busier in summer, the traffic much heavier, and parking much more difficult.
> 
> I am sure the same would be true of Rincón and Almuñecar, but in Torre del Mar there are places where English speaking people get together to socialise and take part in events. In Torre there is the Phoenix Social Club which meets every Tuesday lunchtime and organises regular trips to places of interest and other social events, the Lux Mundi Ecumenical Centre does the same and has coffee mornings on Fridays, runs Spanish lessons and other groups like Art classes. There is an Axarquia branch of the University of the 3rd Age which also has numerous groups for particular interests. There are lots of local groups in Vélez too, but they would be conducted in Spanish because the English speaking population here is comparatively very small, but you would certainly be warmly welcomed. Our local day centre for pensioners has ativities such as yoga, exercise and dance classes for older people, for example, and there is an Amigos de la Cultura group too.


Thanks again Lynn!
Another question before searching through the forums:

We are deciding upon our arrival date in Almunecar. Our assumption is most people and landlords for long term rental will not be available until after December 26 due to holidays. If we can find flights which are not too dear then we will plan to arrive Dec 27 or later; take a few days to adjust to the 9 hour difference; and begin a search in earnest on Jan 2.
Does this sound like a reasonable plan?


----------



## Lynn R

Larry F said:


> Thanks again Lynn!
> Another question before searching through the forums:
> 
> We are deciding upon our arrival date in Almunecar. Our assumption is most people and landlords for long term rental will not be available until after December 26 due to holidays. If we can find flights which are not too dear then we will plan to arrive Dec 27 or later; take a few days to adjust to the 9 hour difference; and begin a search in earnest on Jan 2.
> Does this sound like a reasonable plan?


Yes, I think that would be a sensible idea.


----------



## Tunstill

*Relocating to Spain*

Hi

I am planning to move to Spain in the next year with my wife, the kids are grown up, we are too young to retire so plan to run a B&B somewhere rural but in the Barcelona/Tarragona region.
We currently run a motorcycle magazine so will be aiming to attract bikers, cyclists and horse riders as my wife teaches horse riding as well. We will carry on running the magazine from Spain.
I also have a small printing/sign writing business in Sussex I may sell or get someone to run.
We are starting from scratch and looking for a new challenge so any tips, contacts, good websites etc greatly appreciated! 

Many thanks

Nick


----------



## Elyles

Tunstill said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to move to Spain in the next year with my wife, the kids are grown up, we are too young to retire so plan to run a B&B somewhere rural but in the Barcelona/Tarragona region.
> 
> We currently run a motorcycle magazine so will be aiming to attract bikers, cyclists and horse riders as my wife teaches horse riding as well. We will carry on running the magazine from Spain.
> 
> I also have a small printing/sign writing business in Sussex I may sell or get someone to run.
> 
> We are starting from scratch and looking for a new challenge so any tips, contacts, good websites etc greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Nick




Rotsa Ruck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks

Tunstill said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to move to Spain in the next year with my wife, the kids are grown up, we are too young to retire so plan to run a B&B somewhere rural but in the Barcelona/Tarragona region.
> We currently run a motorcycle magazine so will be aiming to attract bikers, cyclists and horse riders as my wife teaches horse riding as well. We will carry on running the magazine from Spain.
> I also have a small printing/sign writing business in Sussex I may sell or get someone to run.
> We are starting from scratch and looking for a new challenge so any tips, contacts, good websites etc greatly appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Nick


How is your Spanish? and if you are set on going to that area you will also need Catalan (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalan_language) 

You will need to be fairly fluent in both languages as far as any business is concerned. Have you considered the costs and other implications of running a business in Spain - the rate of social security contributions is a flat rate of €250-260 per month, irrespective of whether you do any business or not (there is no percentage rate) although there is a short period of reduced contributions for new startups. It is far from easy to run a business in Spain as you might guess from the fact that there is a quite high level of unemployment in all sectors, otherwise many of the unemployed would be taking that route to becoming more solvent and there is very little state (a.k.a. virtually none!) aid/benefits to help.


----------



## baldilocks

Tunstill said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to move to Spain in the next year with my wife, the kids are grown up, we are too young to retire so plan to run a B&B somewhere rural but in the Barcelona/Tarragona region.
> We currently run a motorcycle magazine so will be aiming to attract bikers, cyclists and horse riders as my wife teaches horse riding as well. We will carry on running the magazine from Spain.
> I also have a small printing/sign writing business in Sussex I may sell or get someone to run.
> We are starting from scratch and looking for a new challenge so any tips, contacts, good websites etc greatly appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Nick


This may give you some idea:
How is Catalan Different from Spanish?


----------



## Tunstill

Thanks for that, I am brushing up on my Spanish so hopefully by the time we get there later next year I should have a reasonable grasp of it. I think it will be easier to learn Spainish first then tackle Catalan. 
I have read a lot about Spain not having a self employed/entrepreneur culture so I guess that is part of the challenge.


----------



## jpwf

Hello everyone, 

My fiancee and I are planning to spend 6+months in Southern Spain after the new year with our toddler, so I'm doing my research to try to figure out where would be the best fit.

Cheers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jpwf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My fiancee and I are planning to spend 6+months in Southern Spain after the new year with our toddler, so I'm doing my research to try to figure out where would be the best fit.
> 
> Cheers.


Do a search for place names (Malaga, Benidorm, Manilva, Benalmadena...) and then ask any further questions on the main Spain forum.
Also, lots of potentially pertinent info on the FAQ's thread


----------



## baldilocks

jpwf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My fiancee and I are planning to spend 6+months in Southern Spain after the new year with our toddler, so I'm doing my research to try to figure out where would be the best fit.
> 
> Cheers.


If you are going to be here for more than 90 days, you will have to register on the foreigners' register. To do this you will have to show that you will not be dependent on the state. You will have to show that you have a regular income of 600-650€ per person going into a Spanish bank account and show that you have healthcare coverage with no copay.


If you are here more than 182 days in a financial year (Jan - Dec in Span) you will become a tax resident and liable to pay tax on your world-wide income.


----------



## jpwf

baldilocks said:


> If you are going to be here for more than 90 days, you will have to register on the foreigners' register. To do this you will have to show that you will not be dependent on the state. You will have to show that you have a regular income of 600-650€ per person going into a Spanish bank account and show that you have healthcare coverage with no copay.
> 
> 
> If you are here more than 182 days in a financial year (Jan - Dec in Span) you will become a tax resident and liable to pay tax on your world-wide income.


Thanks, is that 90 days total in a year, or consecutive? 

And is it something that 100% gets chased up? I wasn't planning on setting up a spanish bank account, but will be earning comfortably more than 600€ per person.


----------



## xabiaxica

jpwf said:


> Thanks, is that 90 days total in a year, or consecutive?
> 
> And is it something that 100% gets chased up? I wasn't planning on setting up a spanish bank account, but will be earning comfortably more than 600€ per person.


It's consecutive.....

But if you're here & working you are by default, resident, regardless


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> It's consecutive.....
> 
> But if you're here & working you are by default, resident, regardless


But the 182 days for tax resident do not have to be consecutive and whereas leaving the country for a day or two will reset the clock as far as the 90 day registration on the foreigners register, doing this will not reset the clock as a tax resident.


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> But the 182 days for tax resident do not have to be consecutive and whereas leaving the country for a day or two will reset the clock as far as the 90 day registration on the foreigners register, doing this will not reset the clock as a tax resident.


S/he was referring to the 90 days

However, if you're earning you are liable to pay/declare tax, regardless

If on a contract, you are taxed at source, if self-employed, you declare & pay a tax _retención_ quarterly

regardless of whether or not you have registered as resident (which of course you should, anyway)


----------



## KayPee07

*Early Retirement in Spain (maybe) 2017*

My name is Keira. I am 46 and live in Denver. I have been fortunate to retire early and am VERY SERIOUSLY considering a move back to Europe under Spain's retirement visa or long-term residency visa. I was looking for expats living in Aragon, Huesca, particularly around Jaca and found your posts.  

I've travelled to Spain before but never to Aragon. I was hoping I could get some of your thoughts about live in Spain, particularly near Huesca and Jaca. I am planning on visiting Spain this March and getting a "lay of the land" so to speak 

Couple of bits of info about me.
Super proficient in Spanish - not quite fluent, but good speaker
Lived in Germany a few years and traveled extensively (including
Asia)
Have a civil service retirement / VA benefits 100% medical for myself and family 
Looking for a quiet life - both teen kids want to get back to EU and study abroad
Enamored with Spain and Pyrenees 

:fingerscrossed:lane:


----------



## Trev501

*2017 will be the year I retire to Spain*

Hi All, I'm Trev and with my other half Trisha we will be retiring to Spain early in 2017. We have bought a house just north of Dolores (Alicante) and just need to sell our place here in Cornwall before moving. I spent 34 years in the Royal Navy followed by 14 years as a self employed Technical Author. I'm a fairly active Radio Amateur and intend continuing my hobby in Spain. Thanks for letting me join the group.


----------



## Quasar

*Moving to Andalucia in 2017*

Hello all, my name is Lisa and I am looking to buy a house in the Malaga area early in 2017. I am a free lance graphic artist, I love Spain, speak ok-ish Spanish. I turn 50 next year and want a change of life. I currently live in Brighton UK.


----------



## elizaday

*Introduction*

Hi everybody! I'm Chrissy. I'm a painter and musician from Baltimore Maryland USA. I am now living in Barcelona, and very happy to be in Spain  I cannot say that I am a very patriotic american... No surprise there though, am I right? I'm fairly nomadic. I speak english and french. I also lived in France for many years. I like to move around and I have been, for a long time, searching for my place in the world. I want to take spanish courses, but don't know where or how yet. I also want to start a band! So if you're a musician, hit me up! I love all kinds of music, and i definitely shred. I can play almost anything, and I am a decent vocalist  I'm also looking for galleries and other artist spaces to exhibit, but also to meet new friends in my field. My boyfriend is an astrophysicist, he was offered a research grant here in Barcelona, that's why we are here  

I'm still new to the city and still a little lost. Any help is appreciated! I'm very shy, and my spanish is terrible, so I have been slow to begin my new life here. I arrived in October. 

That's all I got for now! Ciao


----------



## Dionysus

*Welcome*



elizaday said:


> Hi everybody! I'm Chrissy. I'm a painter and musician from Baltimore Maryland USA. I am now living in Barcelona, and very happy to be in Spain  I cannot say that I am a very patriotic american... No surprise there though, am I right? I'm fairly nomadic. I speak english and french. I also lived in France for many years. I like to move around and I have been, for a long time, searching for my place in the world. I want to take spanish courses, but don't know where or how yet. I also want to start a band! So if you're a musician, hit me up! I love all kinds of music, and i definitely shred. I can play almost anything, and I am a decent vocalist  I'm also looking for galleries and other artist spaces to exhibit, but also to meet new friends in my field. My boyfriend is an astrophysicist, he was offered a research grant here in Barcelona, that's why we are here
> 
> I'm still new to the city and still a little lost. Any help is appreciated! I'm very shy, and my spanish is terrible, so I have been slow to begin my new life here. I arrived in October.
> 
> That's all I got for now! Ciao


Hi there Chrissy... welcome to the forum! My wife and I and our kids want to be in the Barcelona area, so we will be watching and interested to know how things go for you and your boyfriend. We've been looking for a while, but the employment there is not so good and headhunters have been directing my wife to Germany instead... but, Spain is still close, and she is from the Barcelona area herself.

Good luck!


----------



## jax2bcn

*Moving to BCN Next Month (Jan '17)*

Hi all,

My name is Ben and I'm from Jacksonville, Florida (USA). Moving to Barcelona early January of this coming year. 

I was an attorney but now I am in the travel business. I work with many local hotels (Mandarin Oriental, The Palace, Cotton House, Hotel Neri, W, Hotel Arts, Majestic, etc) doing consulting work but I'm also a travel agent.

Moving a bit for business, but mostly because my girlfriend is Spanish (from Alicante/Orihuela) and lives/works in BCN.

Already have the apartment set up, Vespa too, but now I need to relearn Spanish! Having once been quite fluent but not using it for the past 15 years has killed my skill set  

Looking for Spanish classes now, learning about the Visa process, but otherwise all set and excited to move! 

Anyways, look forward to talking to you all on this forum. Happy to have found it.

Ben


----------



## FrankensteinsBride

*Moving to BCN with teenagers*

Hi everyone, We are moving in the first quarter of 2017 to Catalonia somewhere, and I'm leaning toward the near suburbs of Barcelona. We are currently in Portland, Oregon (AKA Portlandia) and it has become too expensive & crowded to put up with all the rain & hipsters. :wink: My partner was an Air Force brat and lived in Zaragoza for many years as a child, and going back to Spain with him convinced me that we could and should do this. He is an animator/film director/artist, though he's doing a lot more of his own projects these days. I'm a trained baker & a marketing person. Together, 6 years ago, we opened an oddities museum in Portland, and it's been a crazy ride! Really fun and scary and unpredictable, and now we want to move it (and ourselves) to Barcelona.

I have two teenagers whom we'll be bringing. My son is 19 and works at the museum with us. My daughter is 15 and still in high school (sort of. More on that in another post). I'm most concerned about her, because she is so shy and has a hard time feeling confident enough to socialize. She's super smart and creative, but has no self-confidence. We will likely do some online American curriculum for her, at least to start. I looked at international schools in the city, but I think that would freak her out too much right away. Any expats here with teenagers who get together in the city? 

I have a million questions, and I'll be spending a lot of time reading all your great posts. Thank you, & I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Asapenelope

Hi everyone! My name is Asa and I'm a Swede who have decided to make a change in life and I'm now moving to Spain! I'm gonna rent a house in Competa (close to Nerja and Frigiliana) from the middle of January. So if you live close to Competa and want a new and fun friend, let me know! See you guys!


----------



## Me&MrsJones

Best of luck with your move!


----------



## baldilocks

Asapenelope said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Asa and I'm a Swede who have decided to make a change in life and I'm now moving to Spain! I'm gonna rent a house in Competa (close to Nerja and Frigiliana) from the middle of January. So if you live close to Competa and want a new and fun friend, let me know! See you guys!


Not being familiar with Swedish names - are you male or female?


----------



## Buenobaz

*Newbee Hi*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I have only recently decided to take the leap and move to Spain, it's just a plan at the moment, early days you know, yet to sell my U.K. Property to raise funds for the Spanish purchase, looking to buy in south costa Blanca, going out next week for a few days with Masa International, to get better feel for the different areas. I a little familiar with the area as I did buy a place for investment in 2005 near villa Martin, so it's not all totally unfamiliar to me. But things change. I'm looking at Los Montisinos, Benijofar area this time.
> I intend to take my two motorbikes with me and get them registered on Spanish plates, and they are my pride and joy, and so a priority is to find out as much as I can about the process for doing this, with the ITV ETC...both bikes hVe after market exhausts, not too loud, but I think it could be an issue. I'm sure it's all doable, just need to find out how.
> I'm not going to rush into buying, can't anyhow due to uk sale, so intend to take a few trips out to see the area over the coming months, I just know I'll fall in love with a place before I'm ready to throw down the cash....we'll see.
> Any tips or guidance on the process would be appreciated. I a
> Ready have my NIE and a Spanish lawyer with a POA set up from when I bought and sold before, one less thing to worry about.
> Glad to be part of this community now.
> Cheers.
> Barry.


----------



## samwarren

Hi everyone. Paul and Christine here, taking a leap of faith and moving an established academic/antiquarian bookshop in the UK to an online-only business in Pego, Alicante, June 2017. In December 2015 we bought a large but cheap house in a bit of a dog-eared (not to say rough) street, but the cost of the building was the equivalent of the next 4 years rent where we are. A no-brainer, if that was the only calculation, but the initial excitement is now being upstaged by the thought of the enormity of the physical task ahead. Moving in summer might be arduous to say the least, and not looking forward to the process. Would have liked to jump ship before Article 50 is triggered, but there's a lease to see out here, and other stuff to do. It is what it is, as they say. Anyway, even though a lot could go wrong, we're having to ignore the mounting trepidation, bolstered by the the idea that after ten years of wanting this, it would be a bit stupid to let the mental gremlins get in the way. Useful site, and thank you.Will be looking in, often.


----------



## deejayinspain

*Newbie!*

HI Everyone!!

Im a newbie to Spain and to posting threads  So bear with me! We are moving to Costa Blanca Sur around Cabo Roig area, any ideas on what to do and can any one offer any helpful tips for a first timer in her new holiday home 
:smile:


----------



## Asapenelope

baldilocks said:


> Not being familiar with Swedish names - are you male or female?


Does that matter?  I'm female.


----------



## baldilocks

Asapenelope said:


> Does that matter?  I'm female.


Because you said:


> So if you live close to Competa and want a new and fun friend, let me know! See you guys!


 It might help those who could be interested. I live about 200km away and am happily married so I am out of the running.


----------



## Asapenelope

baldilocks said:


> Because you said:
> 
> It might help those who could be interested. I live about 200km away and am happily married so I am out of the running.


I'm looking for friends, nothing else.


----------



## Madlissa

*Newbie here .. bought a house in Castillo de Locubin*

Hellooo,

I'm Melissa and myself and my husband Paul have just completed on a house in Castillo de Locubin, Jaen, Spain 

We aren't planning to live there for a while yet and when we do it will be for 6 months of the year so we can come home and earn some money in the winter (both have jobs we can do this).

In the meantime we have a big townhouse to furnish. I know about the shop in Alcala la Real but wondered if anyone local had any furniture they are selling? We are over for a visit next weekend (from 19th).

Also does anyone know when the Cherry Festival in on in Castillo this June so I can book to come over for that?

Thanks for letting me be a member 

Melissa


----------



## baldilocks

Madlissa said:


> Hellooo,
> 
> I'm Melissa and myself and my husband Paul have just completed on a house in Castillo de Locubin, Jaen, Spain
> 
> We aren't planning to live there for a while yet and when we do it will be for 6 months of the year so we can come home and earn some money in the winter (both have jobs we can do this).
> 
> In the meantime we have a big townhouse to furnish. I know about the shop in Alcala la Real but wondered if anyone local had any furniture they are selling? We are over for a visit next weekend (from 19th).
> 
> Also does anyone know when the Cherry Festival in on in Castillo this June so I can book to come over for that?
> 
> Thanks for letting me be a member
> 
> Melissa


In Alcalá there's Alan's place "A little Bit of Britain" on Avenida Iberoamerica, opposite Mercadona. There is also a secondhand furniture place in the poligono by Lidl and the Tellytubbies roundabout.

Spanish people do not, as a rule, get rid of furniture.

The Cherry festival is usually the third weekend in June.


----------



## Madlissa

baldilocks said:


> In Alcalá there's Alan's place "A little Bit of Britain" on Avenida Iberoamerica, opposite Mercadona. There is also a secondhand furniture place in the poligono by Lidl and the Tellytubbies roundabout.
> 
> Spanish people do not, as a rule, get rid of furniture.
> 
> The Cherry festival is usually the third weekend in June.


I know they don't usually get rid of furniture but they haven't left me anything lol


----------



## baldilocks

Madlissa said:


> I know they don't usually get rid of furniture but they haven't left me anything lol


Go to facebook Nickie Richrdson (lives in Ventas, just up the road) has furniture and stuff for sale


----------



## baldilocks

Madlissa said:


> I know they don't usually get rid of furniture but they haven't left me anything lol


*IMPORTANT*
May have a boodly part of your problem solved - will send you a PM when you've got a few more posts done (at least five.) Furniture available in February


----------



## BAZERD

Just joined as thinking of moving to the sun and Spain looks like a good option. Seeking to find out the best place to live, buy a house and possibly one where we can let out part of it.


----------



## baldilocks

Good News for anyone interested, thanks to xabia's help, contact with Lissa has been established.


----------



## Madlissa

I'm Madlissa or Melissa though not Lissa lol


----------



## baldilocks

Madlissa said:


> I'm Madlissa or Melissa though not Lissa lol


Oooops!


----------



## Zoltans

Hello to all and thank you for my membership to your forum

We have been holidaying in Spain since 2000, bought a place five years ago and now planning to move over around May, this is a great forum and over the years read many many threads, exciting times ahead and so looking forward to our new life in the sun and building new friendships, my wife and I hope to find expat social groups and build on our limited ability to speak Spanish and in time widen our friends within the community although we have yet to find any groups in the Jijona & surrounding areas yet. thanks again

Zoltans


----------



## nigeloutrim

*Soon to arrive!*

Hi All
I'm new to this Forum, so not really familiar with how it works yet. Myself and my wife are looking to buy somewhere in Spain in the very near future and coming out to for 9 weeks at the end of May to try and find somewhere. At the moment we're a little undecided between the Costa Del Sol or Northern Costa Blanca, we've been to each several times and love both areas. If anyone has any good/bad experiences of either they'd be willing to share I'd be very grateful - at the moment it's on a bit of a knife edge so it could help push us one way or the other!


----------



## Kathi

Hi,

We dont live in Spain but have a holiday home in Andalusia so try to spend as much time as we can there. We have 3 dogs in England so this makes it difficult to go for long periods of time. 
Over the past 12 years we have renovated the house and let it in the past, but gave this up as it got too stressful for us. 
I am hoping to chat to people who may help us with services and improvements we are making at the house as Ex-pats have a lot more knowledge and experience than we do! lol 
And if we can help anyone else out we are happy to do this too!
Thanks for accepting me in the group. 
Kathi


----------



## Jennifer2206

Hi all,

Just found this forum and I am planning to move to Spain within 2 years, currently living in Ireland having grown up in Australia. Hoping to make some new friends here and start gathering tips, advise and information to help me along my way. Looking forward to my move and to the next couple of years on this forum.


----------



## Ifn

*Mulling it over*

Hi everyone, I'm an older woman from NYC....well Brooklyn actually. About a year ago I decided to make a change in my life: leave NY, where I have lived my whole life and move to California. Ive been downsizing and packing ever since. 
But I love Spain with a passion. I go every 2 years or so. My goal has been to visit every region. I have always believed I could not move to Spain. Too many cultural differences. But it came into my mind a few days ago: before committing to California, why not give my favorite country a chance? So, what I am thinking of is finding a nice middle sized town or city and renting for a year. Any suggestions? I love the old sections and I don't drive! But I am very adept at getting around Spain by plane, train and bus. Also, I am not a sun worshiper, meaning I don't love the extreme heat. 
To give you examples of places I have loved: Girona, Carmona, Ronda, León and Granada.
Looking forward to getting to know you!
Imelda


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Ifn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm an older woman from NYC....well Brooklyn actually. About a year ago I decided to make a change in my life: leave NY, where I have lived my whole life and move to California. Ive been downsizing and packing ever since.
> But I love Spain with a passion. I go every 2 years or so. My goal has been to visit every region. I have always believed I could not move to Spain. Too many cultural differences. But it came into my mind a few days ago: before committing to California, why not give my favorite country a chance? So, what I am thinking of is finding a nice middle sized town or city and renting for a year. Any suggestions? I love the old sections and I don't drive! But I am very adept at getting around Spain by plane, train and bus. Also, I am not a sun worshiper, meaning I don't love the extreme heat.
> To give you examples of places I have loved: Girona, Carmona, Ronda, León and Granada.
> Looking forward to getting to know you!
> Imelda


I think you need a thread of your own, but one idea would be to base yourself in Madrid or near. It's in the middle of the country after all and from there you can go to the north in July and August when in tends to be too hot in this area and go to the south in Jan and Feb when it's cold here


----------



## Roland_O

Ifn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm an older woman from NYC....well Brooklyn actually. About a year ago I decided to make a change in my life: leave NY, where I have lived my whole life and move to California. Ive been downsizing and packing ever since.
> 
> But I love Spain with a passion. I go every 2 years or so. My goal has been to visit every region. I have always believed I could not move to Spain. Too many cultural differences. But it came into my mind a few days ago: before committing to California, why not give my favorite country a chance? So, what I am thinking of is finding a nice middle sized town or city and renting for a year. Any suggestions? I love the old sections and I don't drive! But I am very adept at getting around Spain by plane, train and bus. Also, I am not a sun worshiper, meaning I don't love the extreme heat.
> 
> To give you examples of places I have loved: Girona, Carmona, Ronda, León and Granada.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you!
> 
> Imelda




Hi!

Have you considered Valencia (the city)? Not to hot in the summer, no snow in the winter (even this one), extensive subway network, an airport but most of all because its beautiful, and not completely rammed by tourists 

Full disclosure: I moved there after living in NYC. I tried SoCal too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleFrance

*New Member*

Hi All or should I say Hola,

My name is Michelle and I am new to the forum. My husband and I are looking at moving to Albox or Bedar in Southern Spain. I will be looking for lots of advice over the coming months with help and advice towards are exiting new life in Spain. We have visited recently to view various properties and are planning more trips. Once we purchase a property we will initially be visiting every month, before we retire there. Can anyone recommend a company who deal with long term parking at Almeria airport?
If you live in Albox or Bedar any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mono

Hi Michelle and welcome. What is the official name of Almeria airport, thanks? I do not know the towns you mention but they look good choices. Hope somebody will be on soon. Or you could go to the main Spain page and start a new thread. You might get more replies that way.


----------



## Shaz61

Hi everyone, my partner and I looking to be moving to Spain towards the end of this year.
We are really excited and eager to get there, will probably be on here asking for help and advise so thanks in advance 
Shaz and Nick x


----------



## jojo

Shaz61 said:


> Hi everyone, my partner and I looking to be moving to Spain towards the end of this year.
> We are really excited and eager to get there, will probably be on here asking for help and advise so thanks in advance
> Shaz and Nick x



Welcome to the forum. Feel free to ask anything you need to. Have a nose around too and get a feel for things

Jo xxx


----------



## El Cee

Hi
I am looking to move to Spain around April time.
I am a Brit who will be starting afresh almost 50 and am looking for:
A rental property, can be short term to start but needs to be very near a beach, not necessarily a built up area though (if that exists!)
I want to either be able to offer massage and reiki therapies from the rental property or find work within a hotel.
I am completely flexible to areas, I speak enough Spanish to get by and would appreciate some advice 
Thank you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

El Cee said:


> Hi
> I am looking to move to Spain around April time.
> I am a Brit who will be starting afresh almost 50 and am looking for:
> A rental property, can be short term to start but needs to be very near a beach, not necessarily a built up area though (if that exists!)
> I want to either be able to offer massage and reiki therapies from the rental property or find work within a hotel.
> I am completely flexible to areas, I speak enough Spanish to get by and would appreciate some advice
> Thank you!


Hi there El Cee,
Love your name as my gran was Elsie although I don't suppose that's what your name is referring to.
If you want people's opinions on where to look for a rental property it's best to start a new thread on the main Spainish forum. Look for the icon that says post a new thread and away you go.
I will tell you though that to be able to offer reiki and massage services legally from your apartment might be a bit tricky. See what others say.


----------



## Edington

Hi we have just arrived here in Nerja and taken a rental property for 11 months in one if the urbanisations. Have to go back to the UK next month and arrange to bring our Rhodesian Ridgeback dog back with us and also arrange to fly the cat over - lots to do, but want to meet up with other Expats and start to firm a social life. We are both early sixties but fit, able and raring to get into Spanish lifestyle.


----------



## Edington

Probably should check my spelling before posting - apologies for finger trouble!


----------



## baldilocks

Edington said:


> Hi we have just arrived here in Nerja and taken a rental property for 11 months in one if the urbanisations. Have to go back to the UK next month and arrange to bring our Rhodesian Ridgeback dog back with us and also arrange to fly the cat over - lots to do, but want to meet up with other Expats and start to firm a social life. We are both early sixties but fit, able and raring to get into Spanish lifestyle.


If you are *bringing* the dog, presumably by car, why are you flying the cat? Why not bring both by car?


----------



## Edington

Hi - it's going to take us around 4 days to drive down allowing our old dog to have an easier journey. I'm scared that the cat would find it hard going in a cage and if i let him out he may just escape from us and be off - otherwise I would.


----------



## BAZERD

*Good luck and update*

Hi, Good luck with your exciting move. We're looking at a similar prospect and have a Cocker Spaniel. Any updates on your experiences much appreciated.


----------



## Edington

Thank you Bazerd, will do. Dog and cat just getting their passports in order!


----------



## Motril Ben

¡Howdo, All! 
A Manchester Man in Motril, here. Anyone else nearby? 

I actually married a local girl a few years back and am bringing up two kids here, so I'm a bit more immersed in it than most, but thought I'd join up and take advantage of the accumulated and pooled wisdom and experience here! I've been faffing about in Google for about an hour trying to find a shop to buy gold in Granada, for instance, when maybe there are people here who could tell me just like that. I sort of understand the language, but it's my third or fourth language really, only acquired in the last few years at home, so it's nice to use my native one once in a while. Another little thing I meant to ask: Many people here done the driving test, I wonder? I'm in two minds about doing it here or going back home for a crash course.


----------



## xabiaxica

Motril Ben said:


> ¡Howdo, All!
> A Manchester Man in Motril, here. Anyone else nearby?
> 
> I actually married a local girl a few years back and am bringing up two kids here, so I'm a bit more immersed in it than most, but thought I'd join up and take advantage of the accumulated and pooled wisdom and experience here! I've been faffing about in Google for about an hour trying to find a shop to buy gold in Granada, for instance, when maybe there are people here who could tell me just like that. I sort of understand the language, but it's my third or fourth language really, only acquired in the last few years at home, so it's nice to use my native one once in a while. Another little thing I meant to ask: Many people here done the driving test, I wonder? I'm in two minds about doing it here or going back home for a crash course.


:welcome:

It will be interesting to hear your take on things.

One thing though - since you live in Spain, you have no choice but to take your driving test here - you can only do so in your country of residence.

I don't drive at all - but I know people who have taken the test here with not much more than basic Spanish, so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Motril Ben

xabiachica said:


> It will be interesting to hear your take on things.


Maybe - I'm here not by direct choice, of course. I chose the spouse first, and the country just came with that!  


> One thing though - since you live in Spain, you have no choice but to take your driving test here - you can only do so in your country of residence.
> 
> I don't drive at all - but I know people who have taken the test here with not much more than basic Spanish, so you shouldn't have a problem.


Good to know, ta! 

... but how does the British state know where I live?


----------



## xabiaxica

Motril Ben said:


> Maybe - I'm here not by direct choice, of course. I chose the spouse first, and the country just came with that!
> 
> Good to know, ta!
> 
> ... but how does the British state know where I live?


When you fill in the forms to apply for the test, you have to state that you are resident - & of course give the address.


I dare say some people lie - but that makes their driving licence invalid, since it was obtained fraudulently.

In Spain as a foreigner, you have to prove that you live here with the resident cert/card & padrón, Spanish nationals have to show their DNI & padrón - I would imagine that there are checks in the UK too.


----------



## Motril Ben

xabiachica said:


> obtained fraudulently.


Dearie me, how do such blackguards live with themselves?!


----------



## xabiaxica

Motril Ben said:


> Dearie me, how do such blackguards live with themselves?!


I personally know someone, & have heard of others, who had no idea that they weren't allowed to renew their licences in the UK, when they lived in Spain - they gave family's addresses to do so

Somehow it came to light & their licences were cancelled.


----------



## BAZERD

Presumably a uk driving licence is ok if we move to Spain.


----------



## Bob Howe

*My very first message*

Hi everybody. My name is Bob Howe. I live in Leeds West Yorkshire under gloomy clouds and constant damp. I would like to move and live in Majorca not so much for the sun (I don't tan) but just to get away from all this damp even if its only for a few years. I will be 67 this September 21st, retired and live on my own, Ann passed away some years ago in 2012. I have a daughter Sarah who will be 41 this June she lives in a village called Wyke between Bradford and Halifax with her boyfriend Paul who is a motor mechanic at a local garage. Sarah is an Avon rep and also does volunteer work at various charity shops. 
I am hoping I will not have to find a job to earn my keep hoping to exist on my state pension. My ex council house is valued at the very least £100.000 mortgage paid off so I am hoping to buy a property for say 95.000 euro and pay all legal fees etc with the rest. At the moment all this is just fantasy for me because I can't believe moving to Alcudia or anywhere else for that matter can happen without something going disastrously wrong. I am very new to all this and I really do not know what on Earth I am doing so any help anyone can offer will be very appreciated, I will sign off now and thanks for your welcome.
Kind regards
Bob Howe.


----------



## jojo

Bob Howe said:


> Hi everybody. My name is Bob Howe. I live in Leeds West Yorkshire under gloomy clouds and constant damp. I would like to move and live in Majorca not so much for the sun (I don't tan) but just to get away from all this damp even if its only for a few years. I will be 67 this September 21st, retired and live on my own, Ann passed away some years ago in 2012. I have a daughter Sarah who will be 41 this June she lives in a village called Wyke between Bradford and Halifax with her boyfriend Paul who is a motor mechanic at a local garage. Sarah is an Avon rep and also does volunteer work at various charity shops.
> I am hoping I will not have to find a job to earn my keep hoping to exist on my state pension. My ex council house is valued at the very least £100.000 mortgage paid off so I am hoping to buy a property for say 95.000 euro and pay all legal fees etc with the rest. At the moment all this is just fantasy for me because I can't believe moving to Alcudia or anywhere else for that matter can happen without something going disastrously wrong. I am very new to all this and I really do not know what on Earth I am doing so any help anyone can offer will be very appreciated, I will sign off now and thanks for your welcome.
> Kind regards
> Bob Howe.


Welcome to the forum Bob. Firstly, take alook around at some of the posts and thread, that'll give you an idea of what to expect, whats involved and maybe it will give you some tips. Feel free to ask anything that you need to know about....

Jo xxx


----------



## cermignano

Welcome Bob. yes look around the moving to Spain threads and take all the advice there and research, research, research. It might be a bit difficult to live in Alcudia if you are depending only on your state pension. There are energy bills and other utilities.
Does it have to be Majorca? if you spend all your money on a house you may not have a fallback/rainy day fund. You could go do some exploring in other parts of Spain by renting for a while. there are good town houses for half that price. also areas where renting is very cheap.


----------



## Lynn R

cermignano said:


> Welcome Bob. yes look around the moving to Spain threads and take all the advice there and research, research, research. It might be a bit difficult to live in Alcudia if you are depending only on your state pension. There are energy bills and other utilities.
> Does it have to be Majorca? if you spend all your money on a house you may not have a fallback/rainy day fund. You could go do some exploring in other parts of Spain by renting for a while. there are good town houses for half that price. also areas where renting is very cheap.


I would second that advice - especially at this time, when it isn't certain how the Brexit negotiations are going to pan out, and we can't yet be certain that the UK Government will continue to fund the healthcare of UK pensioners living in EU countries, nor that they will continue to receive state pension increases in the future. 

Rather than selling your UK house, it might be more sensible to rent that out for a couple of years and use the income to rent a property in Spain, and I agree that a tourist area like Alcudia would be more expensive than many other places. You could then see how you get on financially if you will need to manage on your state pension. In Spain, if you rent a property the landlord normally pays the equivalent of Council Tax (called IBI here) and also the community fees (like service charges) if you are rentiing an apartment or a property on an urbanisation. If you buy you have to budget for paying those yourself.

Don't forget to take into account that you can't claim pension credit, nor Winter Fuel Allowance, if you are liviing in Spain, and you will need to pay something for prescriptions (although for pensioners with an income below €18,000 pa it is capped at €8 per month). We don't have free bus passes for pensioners here either, although you could get a card giving you half price fares, and all dental care is private here, so another expense to be budgeted for.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Motril Ben said:


> ¡Howdo, All!
> A Manchester Man in Motril, here. Anyone else nearby?
> 
> I actually married a local girl a few years back and am bringing up two kids here, so I'm a bit more immersed in it than most, but thought I'd join up and take advantage of the accumulated and pooled wisdom and experience here! I've been faffing about in Google for about an hour trying to find a shop to buy gold in Granada, for instance, when maybe there are people here who could tell me just like that. I sort of understand the language, but it's my third or fourth language really, only acquired in the last few years at home, so it's nice to use my native one once in a while. Another little thing I meant to ask: Many people here done the driving test, I wonder? I'm in two minds about doing it here or going back home for a crash course.


A lot of people on here married/ got together with locals and had kids, myself included and a lot of people are very involved with the local community. We've even got people involved in major political parties. Others prefer a life still using English people and language as a base, so you'll find a bit of everything.
I did the driving test here, many years ago, but I survived to tell the tale. In the south there are places that do the written test in English so ask around. You will need to have all the other paperwork done though...


----------



## GrahamChap

Hola. Feel a bit of a cheat as we are not currently moving permanently to Spain. My wife and I are in our early 70's and are purchasing a property in Alomartes (near Illora) with a view to living there for a few months of each year. The fact that we are buying a pretty ordinary house in an area with few ex-pats shows that we are not looking to be just holiday makers but not yet ready to make a permanent move away from UK.
I have joined this Forum so that I can get accurate information from people who actually know the answers, but also to meet with others in the general area whilst we are settling in.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

GrahamChap said:


> Hola. Feel a bit of a cheat as we are not currently moving permanently to Spain. My wife and I are in our early 70's and are purchasing a property in Alomartes (near Illora) with a view to living there for a few months of each year. The fact that we are buying a pretty ordinary house in an area with few ex-pats shows that we are not looking to be just holiday makers but not yet ready to make a permanent move away from UK.
> I have joined this Forum so that I can get accurate information from people who actually know the answers, but also to meet with others in the general area whilst we are settling in.


Hello, I haven't heard that name before, but there are people on the forum from the general Granada area. There must be some English speakers in that area because the first things that came up on a search other than Wikipedia were two sites in English selling property around there 
I expect you are looking forward to happy times in Spain. Just stay away in July and August taking into account where you've bought!Save​


----------



## jojo

GrahamChap said:


> Hola. Feel a bit of a cheat as we are not currently moving permanently to Spain. My wife and I are in our early 70's and are purchasing a property in Alomartes (near Illora) with a view to living there for a few months of each year. The fact that we are buying a pretty ordinary house in an area with few ex-pats shows that we are not looking to be just holiday makers but not yet ready to make a permanent move away from UK.
> I have joined this Forum so that I can get accurate information from people who actually know the answers, but also to meet with others in the general area whilst we are settling in.


Welcome!! Well done on making the decision. Have good read through all of the posts and threads to find out more. We have some very knowledgable people on the forum and if you have any qestions feel free to start a thread.

Jo xxx


----------



## phobetor

*Newbie*

Greetings! my name is Colin. I'm 63 years old and looking forward to retirement in a couple of years time. To that end, my wife (Julie) and I have recently bought a residential park home near Mojacar. We currently reside in Nottingham, England.

We are mulling over our options of what to do when retirement finally kicks in and we have come to the conclusion than 2 options face us.

1. become a 'snowbird'
OR
2. apply for residency.

Both have their pro's and con's; and to what they are a lot of research will be needed. Hopefully with this forum and members help (with patience) we will get there and make the right decision.

Looking forward to getting to know you and entering into some good discussions. Cheers for now.

Wardy


----------



## baldilocks

GrahamChap said:


> Hola. Feel a bit of a cheat as we are not currently moving permanently to Spain. My wife and I are in our early 70's and are purchasing a property in Alomartes (near Illora) with a view to living there for a few months of each year. The fact that we are buying a pretty ordinary house in an area with few ex-pats shows that we are not looking to be just holiday makers but not yet ready to make a permanent move away from UK.
> I have joined this Forum so that I can get accurate information from people who actually know the answers, but also to meet with others in the general area whilst we are settling in.


You may not have many expats in Alomartes but there are a lot near you in Íllora, Zujaira, Montefrío, and there is an urbanización (Montesol) on the Íllora road from Ventas de Algarra, plus others, etc.

We have somebody on the forum who lives a little to the west of you in Iznájar and I live about 60 km to the north of you.


----------



## GrahamChap

baldilocks said:


> You may not have many expats in Alomartes but there are a lot near you in Íllora, Zujaira, Montefrío, and there is an urbanización (Montesol) on the Íllora road from Ventas de Algarra, plus others, etc.
> 
> We have somebody on the forum who lives a little to the west of you in Iznájar and I live about 60 km to the north of you.


Thanks for responding.

Graham


----------



## Mike.anita

*Introduction to forum*

Hi we are a retired couple in the process of buying in Alcossebre
And we hope to meet new friends in Alcossebre or on this ex pats site or anywhere in Spain


----------



## jojo

Mike.anita said:


> Hi we are a retired couple in the process of buying in Alcossebre
> And we hope to meet new friends in Alcossebre or on this ex pats site or anywhere in Spain


Welcome to the forum. Have a good look around, see whats what and if you have any questions, feel free to ask. We have some very knowledgeable posters on here, who are always happy and willing to chat .

Jo xxx


----------



## fred-frey

Hello everybody,
New here and looking forward to becoming an active member on these boards


----------



## etoya85

*New in the forum*

Hi , Im new in the forum. My name is Irina and Im coming from Russia. Im living in Madrid. Happy to see you and I hope to find a lot of new friends here.

Cheers!


----------



## jimenato

Hello :wave:


----------



## cermignano

Welcome everybody


----------



## kiwiten

Hi All

Donald is my name and after a too long living in Germany my wife and I (plus toddler and new born) are getting out and moving to Alicante .... to start. Not sure where we'll end up eventually but are very excited about being back in a sun soaked country.

cheers

Don


----------



## xabiaxica

xabiachica said:


> I'm known as xabiachica
> 
> 
> came to live in Spain with my husband & two daughters towards the end of 2003, after nearly 4 years of planning it (and a brief move to Florida on the way)!!
> 
> both girls are in the Spanish state school system, although for about a year they were at International school.
> 
> 
> I teach, mostly Spanish at the moment, but at first I ran a homework club, then taught English in a language academy for a while. I also teach IGCSE maths, English & Spanish. I actually had no intention of working when we moved here - but got bored..........


How things change.... both daughters now finished their education & the elder about to move to Italy for a while! 

I'm still teaching though.....


----------



## kiwiten

Hi

Yes life can have little surprises

actually I read your original post way back when ... I pretty much just did the same thing, posted looking for info on getting started.


----------



## baldilocks

kiwiten said:


> Hi All
> 
> Donald is my name and after a too long living in Germany my wife and I (plus toddler and new born) are getting out and moving to Alicante .... to start. Not sure where we'll end up eventually but are very excited about being back in a sun soaked country.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Don


Today it is more soaked than sun-soaked. After a hefty dose of Sahara sand yesterday and last night, today we have had showers and we are now in the middle of a thunderstorm with hail and rain. The jonquils and daffodils are just about holding up.


----------



## johanv

*Thanks..*

Thanks for having us (my family and me)on this nice forum...Planning to move to Northern Spain in juli. (somewhere between Santander and Santiago ... ) We were many times on vacation in all parts of Spain but never in the North....At this moment we are living in the dutch part of Belgium...Kids are 9 and 7 .. ,All information is welcome ... (school,etc...) Thanks a lot..Johanv


----------



## jojo

johanv said:


> Thanks for having us (my family and me)on this nice forum...Planning to move to Northern Spain in juli. (somewhere between Santander and Santiago ... ) We were many times on vacation in all parts of Spain but never in the North....At this moment we are living in the dutch part of Belgium...Kids are 9 and 7 .. ,All information is welcome ... (school,etc...) Thanks a lot..Johanv


Welcome to the forum. Have a good nose around for any information you might need and feel free to ask anything that hasnt been covered - or anything that has

Jo xxx


----------



## johanv

jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum. Have a good nose around for any information you might need and feel free to ask anything that hasnt been covered - or anything that has
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jojo..Have a nice weekend...


----------



## fhanrah

Morning all my name is Fergal a good old Irish name,
I have just recently purchased in La Duquesa {Manilva area}, so I'm still trying to get my head around the fact I now have a home in Spain which will need cosmetic upgrades, So hopefully people will be able to recommend builders and suppliers {Doors and windows etc} for this area


----------



## baldilocks

fhanrah said:


> Morning all my name is Fergal a good old Irish name,
> I have just recently purchased in La Duquesa {Manilva area}, so I'm still trying to get my head around the fact I now have a home in Spain which will need cosmetic upgrades, So hopefully people will be able to recommend builders and suppliers {Doors and windows etc} for this area


The best people to ask are your [new] neighbours, but ask several so that you don't get the extended family recommends. Don't mislead yourself into thinking that you need an English speaking/Brit builder who although he may be able to speak English is absolutely cr*p at building, etc. What you need are good craftsmen and a good translator/interpreter - pick them for their abilities in the primary task.


----------



## BarefootDancer

*Moving to Tarragona*

Hi everyone

I am originally from UK but have been living in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia for the past 4 years with my Malay husband. It is time for me to move on and go back to Europe. 

I am a professional Belly Dance teacher and performer and being here has really been a setback for my career. Although I get invited to teach and perform in places like Singapore and Jakarta and Laos, those events are only a couple of times a year. I used to perform every week and I had my own dance school which I gave away to my troupe member when I left the UK. There is way more opportunity to perform and teach in Europe. I was beginning to become really depressed here. Although I have a handful of students, I miss the amount of performing I used to do. Also, I don't really have anyone I consider to be very close friends so I decided I wanted to be closer to my dancing buddies, particularly my co-dancer who lives in Mallorca. 

Unfortunately, Mallorca prices went right off the charts and I couldn't find anything affordable in the areas I was looking in so I decided to look on the mainland. 
I came across a house for rent, off-the-grid, near a small village about 50 mins, west of the city of Tarragona. I have always wanted to live off the grid, using permaculture principles. I travel a lot for dancing anyway and don't mind being out of the city, in fact, I am not a fan of big cities and having been in Kuala Lumpur for 4 years, I am really looking forward to the change.

Possible problems include Brexit and getting my husband a visa. As far as I am concerned, these are all logistics that can be overcome. 

We are thinking to go for non-lucratice visa's. My work doesn't pay enough for me to declare it, I teach and perform all over the world and have almost always been paid in cash. I have been doing it that way for over 10 years. My husband will be continuing his employment by a UK citizen, a friend of mine who lives in Malaysia. So we have a decent income and the rent is covered. I would appreciate any advice with regard to that type of visa. 

I am moving at the end of this month, along with my 2 cats and dog. I will be coming alone, to begin with, and my husband will follow when he has sorted out visa stuff. 

Either way, I cannot stay in Malaysia any longer, I am not happy here and England is not an option for us and I don't want to go back there anyway. In fact, Spain was always my intended destination, Malaysia happened by accident ... so I just ended up taking the 'scenic route' and finding a husband on the way. 

Someone who had lived in the area for a while contacted me to warn me about some problems in our nearby village, Ginestar, but to be honest, I have lived in South East Asia for 4 years so I am really not too worried. 

The one thing I am a little worried about it having my medication posted to me from the UK. I have a rare auto-immune disease and some of my meds are not even available here in Malaysia. It doesn't require any medical care at all, I simply have to take bin loads of pills. 
I still have a house and a bank account and a doctor in the UK and I travel there for my regular meds check ups and pay for an annual prescription fee, My dad posts them over to me every month. It is occasionally a ball ache but it was my only option. I have read some things online that worried me, with regard to having my meds posted to me in Spain. Although I figured, it is possible to do it in most countries, provided you have a legal prescription along with the meds. So I am hoping that won't be an issue. Otherwise, I will have to go down the epic route of finding a specialist neurologist and having to pay for them in Spain, if they are even licensed there. 

Anyway, that's my story.

Anyone else in Tarragona? Particularly up near to Ginestar and Reus?


----------



## BarefootDancer

Oops, spelling correction: Non-Lucrative


----------



## John&Jacqui

*Newbies*

Hi everyone.

Just a quick post to introduce ourselves to the forum. 

My wife and I are coming out to Lorca (just south of Murcia) in March to finalise the purchase of a house in that area. We are very excited about our new lives in the sun and look forward to making new friends (both native and fellow expats). 

We hope to finalise our permanent move by June/July time but in the meantime would hope to be able to seek advice from those who have already trodden this path.

In particular it would be great to hear from any expats in the Lorca area (or nearby) who are aware of any Ballroom/Latin American dance classes in the area.

No doubt we will have many other questions that hopefully some of you will be able to assist us with.

Regards to all

John & Jacqui C


----------



## cermignano

Welcome John and Jacqui. Maybe you could start a thread on the main forum re the dancing. You might get more replies. Good luck with your move


----------



## D3nny

Hi I'm new to this forum. Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## John&Jacqui

Hi To you too.

D3nny? You're not from Denny in Falkirk by chance?

J&J


----------



## lichita80

Hi...we're not actually in Spain yet but planning to move to Valencia this July from Mexico City where I've lived since 2003. I'm British with a Mexican husband, we have two young children and although we love Mexico City we're looking forward to bringing up our kids in a slightly less chaotic part of the world  
We have our own business in Mexico and this move is part of our 'expand to Europe' plan - scary but very exciting!


----------



## cermignano

Welcome lichita80


----------



## jojo

lichita80 said:


> Hi...we're not actually in Spain yet but planning to move to Valencia this July from Mexico City where I've lived since 2003. I'm British with a Mexican husband, we have two young children and although we love Mexico City we're looking forward to bringing up our kids in a slightly less chaotic part of the world
> We have our own business in Mexico and this move is part of our 'expand to Europe' plan - scary but very exciting!



Good luck with the move - exciting and scary. We have lots of information on the forum to give you a helping hand. Feel free to ask anything

Jo xxx


----------



## BinxyBaby

*3 years in Spain*

Hiya,

I am writing on here to briefly share with you the contact I have with Spain. If I can give a little input or help in anyway, then happy days! 

I have lived in Barcelona, Pamplona and Zaragoza, an accademic year in each place. Not as long as some, I know  I was out there teaching after gaining a CELTA and then PGCEi... These qualifications certainly helped 

I have taught in various contexts within the last 5 years. I have been hosted and lived indipendantly. In Pamplona I was working in a British International School and in Zaragoza working both in a private and Concertado school.

I have some knowlege of useful expat websites, where to go, some struggles and tips, please share your thoughts. I wouls love to hear other peoples experience.

I'm also interested in learning how to combine the two countries and investigate some ways in which to create business and opportunity by doing something positive. I have a few ideas I need to fine tune and would love to bounce off some ideas.


----------



## BILLYBOY61

*intro*

Hi I'm Bill I am new to this site so have to get used to it


----------



## Elyles

BILLYBOY61 said:


> Hi I'm Bill I am new to this site so have to get used to it




Welcome Bill. Hang around here and you will receive more information than you want on practically any topic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john&claude

Hi my wife and I are looking at moving to the Murcia region this year so we can retire in the sun.
We have been looking for about a year and quite like the area around the town of Mazerron. We are going over to look at properties at the end of this month and hope to find a suitable villa.
Any advice on the buying process and the best way of moving furniture would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Sebmarion

Hi, my name is Seb.
I arrived in Barcelona over 2 years ago and am happy to now call it home. I am french originally but spent around 10 years of my life in the UK. 
I am also an entrepreneur working on my next idea!


----------



## BAZERD

Hi Seb, Interesting........We are from the Uk, have our house there plus a holiday home in France close to the Spanish border. We need to settle in one place/country and are considering Spain. Could you be so kind as to give us your views on how the UK, France and Spain compare please?


----------



## JimZilla

Hi folks, 

My name is Jim and I've just joined the forum today, I'm a network engineer who also has a history of employment in the construction industry. I'm interested in making a drastic change in my lifestyle, I currently live in Northern Ireland and would like to move to Spain asap, any part would be fine. I am interested in bar work or anything really, money is not high priority though accommodation would be attractive, the main goal behind my move is to learn Spanish, when I feel I know the language well enough I'll move to another country and learn their language. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elyles

JimZilla said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Jim and I've just joined the forum today, I'm a network engineer who also has a history of employment in the construction industry. I'm interested in making a drastic change in my lifestyle, I currently live in Northern Ireland and would like to move to Spain asap, any part would be fine. I am interested in bar work or anything really, money is not high priority though accommodation would be attractive, the main goal behind my move is to learn Spanish, when I feel I know the language well enough I'll move to another country and learn their language. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.




So, I guess this is an indication that you know English (well enough) now? Jobs for expats are scarce here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimZilla

*Re:*



Elyles said:


> So, I guess this is an indication that you know English (well enough) now? Jobs for expats are scarce here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Elyles, 

Apologies, I'm also from NI so a native speaker, I know enough Spanish to order food, I've just been looking at Workaway and it seems they may be useful to people in my situation.


----------



## xeco

*Newbie*

Hi all 

I'm Paul my better half is Anneli 
From Manchester uk 
Anneli is from Sweden moved here 5 years ago 
We have both been using the forum for sometime doing research and getting questions answered before asking lol 
Still have lots to research yet 

Ours plan is to move to spain next year our fav area is Andalucia region we have a couple of trips planned later this year to help with research once that time comes we'd love to meet people out there to get the know more about the region if possible 

Thx for the help so far from the site


----------



## mrslmather

*Just a little hello*

hi there my name is lisa 

at this moment in time we are in the very early stages of relocating to Tenerife and when i say early stages i mean we are working the check list of where to begin. 

now my husband worked out there for 3 years but unfortunately had to come back due to his mom becoming ill. ever since he has craved to go back and its only now i have agreed, any info regarding the move would be helpful.

thanks in advance 

lisa


----------



## Elaine2017

JimZilla said:


> Hi Elyles,
> 
> Apologies, I'm also from NI so a native speaker, I know enough Spanish to order food, I've just been looking at Workaway and it seems they may be useful to people in my situation.


Hi Jim

we are looking for someone with your type of skills to help out on a 'Workaway' basis. Can you please send a number that we can contact you on to discuss.
Regards
Martin and Elaine


----------



## Elyles

JimZilla said:


> Hi Elyles,
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, I'm also from NI so a native speaker, I know enough Spanish to order food, I've just been looking at Workaway and it seems they may be useful to people in my situation.




What the heck is Workaway?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica

Elyles said:


> What the heck is Workaway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html#post449470


----------



## Elaine2017

Sorry, I was trying to reply to Jim. Workaway is an organisation that puts people together, a family might offer a few weeks/months board and lodging to someone travelling/studying in return for an agreed number of unpaid hours help with kids/projects/gardening/language etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

It's all in the FAQ's!


----------



## Elyles

Elaine2017 said:


> Sorry, I was trying to reply to Jim. Workaway is an organisation that puts people together, a family might offer a few weeks/months board and lodging to someone travelling/studying in return for an agreed number of unpaid hours help with kids/projects/gardening/language etc.




We just call that barter


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chewiespet

Hi everyone, very excited to join this forum! My wife and I have vacationed in Spain a few times and dreamed of retiring there eventually. But that's a LONG time away and we thought, why wait?

We are committed to researching what it would take to work and live in Spain today. Looking forward to learning everything we can from this forum, the FAQs, etc., and from all of you all to turn our dream into reality, thanks!


----------



## Dionysus

*Welcome!*



chewiespet said:


> Hi everyone, very excited to join this forum! My wife and I have vacationed in Spain a few times and dreamed of retiring there eventually. But that's a LONG time away and we thought, why wait?
> 
> We are committed to researching what it would take to work and live in Spain today. Looking forward to learning everything we can from this forum, the FAQs, etc., and from all of you all to turn our dream into reality, thanks!


Hi there chewiespet, welcome to the forum. I'll be interested in knowing how your planning is going. We've been at it for over a year, even though we don't have as many hurdles to clear as others. Maybe we are being too cautious, I've read about many people moving over and I always wonder how things ended up for them. It is not a trivial thing to do. Good luck, and I'll be "watching".


----------



## JillMcA

*Coming soon*

Me and my husband are moving to Spain very soon so I've joined the forum to find out as much as I can about what to expect.
Feeling quite excited and a bit scared at the moment.
Lots to do and lots to discover.


----------



## baldilocks

JillMcA said:


> Me and my husband are moving to Spain very soon so I've joined the forum to find out as much as I can about what to expect.
> Feeling quite excited and a bit scared at the moment.
> Lots to do and lots to discover.


You might want to read this:
https://eurocitizens2020.blogspot.com.es/2017/03/uk-nationals-will-lose-all-citizenship.html?m=1


----------



## Elyles

chewiespet said:


> Hi everyone, very excited to join this forum! My wife and I have vacationed in Spain a few times and dreamed of retiring there eventually. But that's a LONG time away and we thought, why wait?
> 
> We are committed to researching what it would take to work and live in Spain today. Looking forward to learning everything we can from this forum, the FAQs, etc., and from all of you all to turn our dream into reality, thanks!




Hey there! We did the same, retired a few years early and took the plunge. It was a.two year process to study the country and liquidate assets stateside. We have lived here in the Pyrenees going on five years in October and love it. Of course, a majority on here tend to settle on the coast, being from the UK. I can answer a lot of your US/Spain related questions (tax treaty, visas, expat services from the Consulates, learning better Spanish for free, etc.). I am not on here much but if you pm me I can send you my email. 

You will discover your own slice of heaven here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

baldilocks said:


> You might want to read this:
> 
> https://eurocitizens2020.blogspot.com.es/2017/03/uk-nationals-will-lose-all-citizenship.html?m=1




Hey baldi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## helentate

Hello,

Me and my family are about to move to Argentona, just north of Barcelona. We got two kids aged 6 and 8. Anyone else that lives in Argentona?

Take care all!


----------



## J_Manicki

Hello,
My name is John and I am an expat form Poland living in Palma de Mallorca, where I recently bought a house. I don't speak Spanish so it is very hard for me sometimes, but sometimes my German helps, especially on Mallorca (in Madrid nobody speaks German, sic!). 
Hope to get in touch with you


----------



## Morgan2014

Hi everyone. My name is Maeve. I moved to Spain in early January. Currently living in Mijas Calahonda but hoping to move to La Cala in the very near future.


----------



## Buick boy

Hey all,new guy here,not actually moved or even bought yet,looking at Finca's property in Catalonia area..
cheers Kev


----------



## Elyles

Buick boy said:


> Hey all,new guy here,not actually moved or even bought yet,looking at Finca's property in Catalonia area..
> 
> cheers Kev




Rent first so you can get an adequate picture of your community.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry in Spain

*New expat in Nerja/Frigiliana Malaga*

Hi y'all,

My name is Harry and I'm currently preparing for my relocation to the Costa del Sol. 
At the moment I'm staying in Nerja and I'm busy doing sightseeing, contacting realtors (to rent a property) and trying to determine which area suits me best. 
Whether that's gonna be the Nerja area or further east in Granada, remains to be seen. 

Nerja and Frigiliana are nice, apart from the sewage situation. And I don't care too much for the very crowded towncentre. But the location is great, the infastructure is very efficient and it's a relatively short drive to Malaga airport.

Anyway, to be continued...
Thanks very much for having me.
Harry.


----------



## Transwoman

Hi. You will see from my user name what I am. I am investigating a move to the Andalusian part of Spain. Preferably Benalmadena or surrounding area.
I'm retired aged 72 just trying to find somewhere I can live out the remainder of my days in the sun.
Initially I want to try and keep my home in the UK. Whether my dreams will come to fruition only the future will tell. I have no ties now here so a move is what I need.
I would appreciate any thoughts on my move. I'm hoping to buy a small one bedroom apartment.
I don't even know whether I am posting this correctly so if I haven't perhaps another member would help me out.
Many thanks, Sarah


----------



## Harry in Spain

Hi Sarah,

Best of luck with your new adventure. 
But.....please RENT FIRST. 
Every single person I shared my intention of moving to Spain with gave me the same advice.

It takes at least 6-12 months to get to know an area, I'd say. 
So why not get comfortable in a rented appartment first and take your time to find your property. And I'd strongly advise you to be very careful with appartments. Noisy tourists or endless parties from neighbours get tiresome and annyoing really really quickly!


----------



## Transwoman

Well thank you for your reply Harry.

I have spent several holidays in the area I would like to move to. Including a month living as I would expect to with a permanent move. However, I do take your point.

I would welcome any further thoughts you may have. At my age I need to hurry things along!

How do I go about getting a long term rental but not at holiday letting rates, please?

Many thanks,

Sarah


----------



## Harry in Spain

Well, I have a similar problem. Finding a long-term rental property is hard because the season has already started. Especially properties up to 800 euro (for a villa or country house) are all pretty much gone. I suggest using sites like Keyro.com and idealista.com to find these properties. And of course every local realestate agent in your area of choice. I'm sure you'll make it happen! Best of luck to you!


----------



## baldilocks

Transwoman said:


> Well thank you for your reply Harry.
> 
> I have spent several holidays in the area I would like to move to. Including a month living as I would expect to with a permanent move. However, I do take your point.
> 
> I would welcome any further thoughts you may have. At my age I need to hurry things along!
> 
> *How do I go about getting a long term rental but not at holiday letting rates, please?*
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Sarah


It is going to be very difficult until September, or so, since most lettings are going to be at holiday rates. Why not use the intervening period for taking short breaks at various locations around the country and seeing what else there is before settling? I have in mind some of the inland areas including the Natural and National Parks which have a lot to offer.


----------



## Elyles

baldilocks said:


> It is going to be very difficult until September, or so, since most lettings are going to be at holiday rates. Why not use the intervening period for taking short breaks at various locations around the country and seeing what else there is before settling? I have in mind some of the inland areas including the Natural and National Parks which have a lot to offer.




Depends on su sitio. There remains a housing glut in most of the country. Of course, if you select an area to live in that is highly tourism supported, there might be difficulty. I don't know about you baldi, but the older I get, the less physical maintenance I like to do. I would suggest only a small rental, which are more in abundance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vcrowther

*A bit about me*

Hi all, me and my bestie are moving to Spain from UK later in the year. We have already paid the deposit on a mobile home on a retirement park, and just getting everything finalised. Any tips about moving our personal effects and some furniture, for a reasonable price would be welcomed. Also will we need private health insurance? We are not quite retiring age yet (62), but looking forward to our early retirement plans. Exciting times ahead we hope!


----------



## baldilocks

Elyles said:


> Depends on su sitio. There remains a housing glut in most of the country. Of course, if you select an area to live in that is highly tourism supported, there might be difficulty. I don't know about you baldi, but the older I get, the less physical maintenance I like to do. I would suggest only a small rental, which are more in abundance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Around here (not particularly touristy, but we get some) there are good apartments 2-3 beds for about €250 p.m. We looked at one for a friend who might have needed it; it was new, on 3rd floor with a good view, all new appliances, balcony and elevator, for that price.


----------



## expatcanary

*Hello*

Hello everyone already living in the Canary Islands but now want to move to Murcia.

Feel like a change.

Itching to ask questions so need those 5 posts.


----------



## expatcanary

*Hi*

Hi I am not sure my last post registered

I live in the Canary Islands and planning a move to Murcia.

Feel like a change.

Loads of questions to ask

So looking forward to talking to you all


----------



## Pesky Wesky

expatcanary said:


> Hello everyone already living in the Canary Islands but now want to move to Murcia.
> 
> Feel like a change.
> 
> Itching to ask questions so need those 5 posts.


Hi there,
you don't need 5 posts to ask questions - just ask!
You can find a thread that's already talking about what you want to know or start a new thread (don't ask here on this thread as iit's only for introducing yourself).
You may find some relevant info in the FAQ's.
Save​


----------



## Pesky Wesky

vcrowther said:


> Hi all, me and my bestie are moving to Spain from UK later in the year. We have already paid the deposit on a mobile home on a retirement park, and just getting everything finalised. Any tips about moving our personal effects and some furniture, for a reasonable price would be welcomed. Also will we need private health insurance? We are not quite retiring age yet (62), but looking forward to our early retirement plans. Exciting times ahead we hope!


Hi there,
This thread is only for introducing yourself so if you have specific questions, try opening a new thread. 
If you search the forum you'll find that there have already been quite a few recent threads about health insurance though.


----------



## expatcanary

Hi all thanks not good with technology as you can see


----------



## vcrowther

Hi all, I have just retired from teaching Nursing in Australia, I'm originally from the UK but have been in Oz for 11 and a half years. Myself and my best friend have decided to retire to Spain. She still lives in the UK, so I am going back in May to start our transition to moving to Spain. I have been nursing for over 30 years now, so time for a well deserved rest! Looking forward to a new lifestyle and learning Spanish!


----------



## Billforsax67

Looking around and first post on the site. Hoping to be spending loads of time in Spain shortly so finding the forum very interesting.


----------



## Elyles

Billforsax67 said:


> Looking around and first post on the site. Hoping to be spending loads of time in Spain shortly so finding the forum very interesting.




Welcome. Take your time and follow your gut, and not your emotions. Spain is a lovely place! Brush up on your Spanish, because you will need it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

vcrowther said:


> Hi all, I have just retired from teaching Nursing in Australia, I'm originally from the UK but have been in Oz for 11 and a half years. Myself and my best friend have decided to retire to Spain. She still lives in the UK, so I am going back in May to start our transition to moving to Spain. I have been nursing for over 30 years now, so time for a well deserved rest! Looking forward to a new lifestyle and learning Spanish!




Use every possible way you can to learn or perfect your Spanish. You will get plenty of advice here. The basics are easy. Start where you are with YouTube short lessons, of which you will find tons. Most Spanish communities have free basic adult education classes for learning Spanish. No matter where you land, rent before buying. This way you can truly get the big picture of the area you select. I also strongly advise staying out of the expat communities down south and around larger cities to enhance absorption into the culture. My opinion only! Welcome!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vcrowther

Thanks for the advice, once I've moved to UK in May intend to get a grip on some basic Spanish. We have already put deposit down for a mobile home near Antequera, it is basically an expat community, but I intend on being independant, and not be reliant on the parks activities to occupy my time. Interested in volunteering with animals.


----------



## Elyles

vcrowther said:


> Thanks for the advice, once I've moved to UK in May intend to get a grip on some basic Spanish. We have already put deposit down for a mobile home near Antequera, it is basically an expat community, but I intend on being independant, and not be reliant on the parks activities to occupy my time. Interested in volunteering with animals.




Then try connecting with some local Vets for connection with your Protectora de los Anamiles. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JavierdePC

Hello there, Expat (and non-Expat) community 

I am Javier from Madrid but since I have been living half of my life abroad, I feel like I fit right in here!

My last country until 2010 was The Netherlands for 8 years, and even now I live in the Málaga coast (The super sunny "Costa del Sol") since just 8 months, some 500kms South from my hometown.

I hope to make new great contacts over here for sports (mountain bike, badminton, trekking), English language exchange, housing, or just sitting in a sunny terrace for a coffee or a refreshing drink!

Thanks for the welcoming and see you soon!


----------



## smint1234

*Hello*

Salut. I am thinking about buying a apartment in Alacant city. Does anyone have any tips or thoughts about that? Are there many tourists in the city or will I be able to live in Spanish culture?


----------



## cermignano

Spent Easter there. So obviously packed with tourists, mostly Spanish. I think when folk come out of the airport, they head along the coast. Great wee city. Nobody we dealt with spoke much English.


----------



## deeiris

*Newbie Intro*

Hi all,
Hubster and I retired, then sat in our house for a couple years wishing we could afford to travel. The solution was to sell the house and all our stuff. Now we travel full time. We spent two months in Spain and have been working on getting back there ever since. We hope to spend three months in each of four different parts of the country.
Other large chunks of time: Peru, Germany, UK. And the USA, to visit our children. There's so much more of the world to see.
We're computer geeks, love to walk the cities we visit, enjoy local food, culture & wine , and finding more great places to visit. I do needlework, he studies multiple languages.
We've been trying to get a visa to stay in Spain for a year, but the consulate for our state requires us to have a deed to property in Spain, or an invitation or rental contract that covers the entire year. We know of no way to get past this sticking point. Alas, for now I must live through your posts. Tell me everything.
Note: I see that people have "Originally From" on their posts, but I can't seem to find out how to do that. We're from the USA, but don't hold it against us.:yield:
Dee


----------



## cermignano

Welcome. There are many threads advising non-EU folks how to get the various visas.


----------



## ElleK

Hi everyone!

Myself and my family are emigrating to Spain this Summer. We have already spent a fair bit of time there as my parents live there. We bought our house in the Almeria province last Summer but have now sold our house here in the UK. I'm a teacher of secondary English (KS3-5) and Spanish (only KS3) and my husband is heating engineer/plumber. We have 3 young children (a 3 year old and 1 year old twins). I don't have work lined up as I am going to take a year out and look after the twins before they start school. My husband already has something lined up which is going to fit around us doing up our own house. 

It's all very exciting but slightly overwhelming so I will be bobbing around these forums to gather as much advice as possible!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ElleK said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Myself and my family are emigrating to Spain this Summer. We have already spent a fair bit of time there as my parents live there. We bought our house in the Almeria province last Summer but have now sold our house here in the UK. I'm a teacher of secondary English (KS3-5) and Spanish (only KS3) and my husband is heating engineer/plumber. We have 3 young children (a 3 year old and 1 year old twins). I don't have work lined up as I am going to take a year out and look after the twins before they start school. My husband already has something lined up which is going to fit around us doing up our own house.
> 
> It's all very exciting but slightly overwhelming so I will be bobbing around these forums to gather as much advice as possible!


Well, as you've already been there you know how hot it is in Almeria in the summer. Hope you don't flake out!
If you can, could you tell us how your husband managed to get work as a plumber/ heating engineer? I thought it was very difficult, especially in the south and especially before coming. Will he be contracted or self employed?

Save​


----------



## ElleK

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, as you've already been there you know how hot it is in Almeria in the summer. Hope you don't flake out!
> If you can, could you tell us how your husband managed to get work as a plumber/ heating engineer? I thought it was very difficult, especially in the south and especially before coming. Will he be contracted or self employed?
> 
> Save​


He will be working with someone we know who owns their own building/property company, he will be contracted by them and they are helping in terms of obtaining the relevant certification in the future. He wants to get a feel of the way things are done before jumping in. 
The move has been planned with a sabbatical/career break for us both to take the pressure off slightly and to allow ourselves to get a feel for things. We know the area and people locally so that helps.

We spend most Summer holidays in Almeria so we are somewhat acclimatised, me perhaps more than my husband! We had some really hot days last August and the kids didn't seem phased at all, so they must have more of my genes than his!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ElleK said:


> *He will be working with someone we know* who owns their own building/property company, he will be contracted by them and they are helping in terms of obtaining the relevant certification in the future. He wants to get a feel of the way things are done before jumping in.
> The move has been planned with a sabbatical/career break for us both to take the pressure off slightly and to allow ourselves to get a feel for things. We know the area and people locally so that helps.
> 
> We spend most Summer holidays in Almeria so we are somewhat acclimatised, me perhaps more than my husband! We had some really hot days last August and the kids didn't seem phased at all, so they must have more of my genes than his!


I think that's probably the best way/ only way! By relevant certification do you mean the paperwork you have to do when you come to live in Spain or concerning the recognition of professional qualifications?
Good idea to have a year off so that you can acclimatise and enjoy the time with the childen.
Save​


----------



## ElleK

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think that's probably the best way/ only way! By relevant certification do you mean the paperwork you have to do when you come to live in Spain or concerning the recognition of professional qualifications?
> Good idea to have a year off so that you can acclimatise and enjoy the time with the childen.
> Save​


I agree about it probably being his best/only route, we have been wanting to move for a couple of years so have spoken to many people and this seemed to be recommended. 

I mean in regards to his professional qualifications. We have NIE numbers already and I am doing my research in terms of residencia and other red tape. Failing that we are moving in next door but one to the local gestor! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## louisphilippe

*Introduction*

Hello there

I'm Louis-Philippe from Montréal,Canada ; my wife ,Lilian ,who is from Uruguay and I will be retiring in late 2018 and are considering living in Spain half of the year for a few years and then moving permanently in Spain ... We are both fluent in spanish ,french and english and are looking to buy a flat or small house somewhere east of Malaga ... We're looking forward to communicate with the expat community and in a few years leave behind the canadian winter and be able to grow things year-round !!


----------



## baldilocks

louisphilippe said:


> Hello there
> 
> I'm Louis-Philippe from Montréal,Canada ; my wife ,Lilian ,who is from Uruguay and I will be retiring in late 2018 and are considering living in Spain half of the year for a few years and then moving permanently in Spain ... We are both fluent in spanish ,french and english and are looking to buy a flat or small house somewhere east of Malaga ... We're looking forward to communicate with the expat community and in a few years leave behind the canadian winter and be able to grow things year-round !!


Your wife may be able to get a returning colonist visa (I don't have details but I believe it can be done.)


----------



## KVP

*Hello *

Hi Everyone,

I've been reading threads on the site for a month or so now. Starting to feel like a stalker so thought I'd finally say hi. 

I'm a Canadian Expat living in Dublin, Ireland for 18 years now, married and have Irish citizenship. Our long term plan is to retire in Spain, but depending on the husband's employer and market forces (property prices, Brexit, ect) we are considering making the move sooner rather than later.

In relation to posting questions, i presume its preferable to keep the posts to 1 or 2 questions per topic rather than post 20 random questions in one? 

Just finished reading the epic weather thread, still chuckling abut some of the posts. Coming from a place where its -25C hald the year, I totally understand acclimising to the weather. I'll take -10C on a bright dry day in canada to 8C on a windy grey wet soul destorying bone chilling day in Dublin any time!

Is there many Irish ex pats on the forum? Some of the experiences would be different than UK folks for comparisons and such. 
For example, UK NHS vs Irish healthcare: I'm used to paying 65 euros per Dr visit. 
Medicines: We spend over 120 a month for our regular 3 prescriptions. 
Private Health Insurance: Employer currently provides, however we used to pay our own and it runs about 3000 a year for the 2 of us. No question of not having as you'd be dead by the time you got into the hospital here. 

Anyways.. I'll leave you good folks be for now. 
Cheers


----------



## Pesky Wesky

KVP said:


> In relation to posting questions, i presume its preferable to keep the posts to 1 or 2 questions per topic rather than post 20 random questions in one?


Yes!
Like the comments about the weather
Save​


----------



## yelhsapohsib

*Intro*

Hello all

My name is Ashley Bishop and Im originally from the UK but will come to live in Spain as soon as I can find a job there, Im MCPS certified and have been working with computers for the last 6 years....
I was thinking of starting a small business around computer repairs, app updates, operating systems, training etc and was wanting a little knowledge about how it would work ie would expats find the need for something like this....
I've been living in Oslo for the past 10 years and now fancy some sun.......
Ill appreciate any help , knowledge or information.
Thank you 
Ash


----------



## maximus2uk

*A quick "Hola" to you All....*

Hello friends.

I am Michael from East Grinstead, West Sussex.

Within the next few years both my wife and I WILL be taking the plunge and moving to Spain. To live for the rest of our days.

By then I will be around 60 yrs old. Both of us have been Fully employed since leaving school at 16. So I think I have served my time for King & Country lol

We plan to move to the Costa Blanca Area. Although open to other area suggestions.

So if anybody would like to put forward there Experience in these area's I/we would be VERY grateful indeed.

Thank you for reading this   

Love to ALL X 

Michael.


----------



## xabiaxica

maximus2uk said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I am Michael from East Grinstead, West Sussex.
> 
> Within the next few years both my wife and I WILL be taking the plunge and moving to Spain. To live for the rest of our days.
> 
> By then I will be around 60 yrs old. Both of us have been Fully employed since leaving school at 16. So I think I have served my time for King & Country lol
> 
> We plan to move to the Costa Blanca Area. Although open to other area suggestions.
> 
> So if anybody would like to put forward there Experience in these area's I/we would be VERY grateful indeed.
> 
> Thank you for reading this
> 
> Love to ALL X
> 
> Michael.


:welcome:

take a look around the forum & start a new thread if you have any questions


----------



## Elyles

deeiris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hubster and I retired, then sat in our house for a couple years wishing we could afford to travel. The solution was to sell the house and all our stuff. Now we travel full time. We spent two months in Spain and have been working on getting back there ever since. We hope to spend three months in each of four different parts of the country.
> 
> Other large chunks of time: Peru, Germany, UK. And the USA, to visit our children. There's so much more of the world to see.
> 
> We're computer geeks, love to walk the cities we visit, enjoy local food, culture & wine , and finding more great places to visit. I do needlework, he studies multiple languages.
> 
> We've been trying to get a visa to stay in Spain for a year, but the consulate for our state requires us to have a deed to property in Spain, or an invitation or rental contract that covers the entire year. We know of no way to get past this sticking point. Alas, for now I must live through your posts. Tell me everything.
> 
> Note: I see that people have "Originally From" on their posts, but I can't seem to find out how to do that. We're from the USA, but don't hold it against us.:yield:
> 
> Dee




The absolute best advice I can give on visas is to go on the website for the US Consulate for Barcelona or Madrid because although few American expats here, they have a specific employee to work with us and give accurate advice. The info on rental agreements is bs. We have lived in the Pyrenees here going on five years. We are just part of our small community now. We vow to stay as far away as possible from the costal expat communities down South. If you have specific questions, just ask me and I in turn will ask the Boss before I reply. Travel here is relatively inexpensive. We generally take sponsored trips in and out of country with groups of Spaniards through a local travel agency. We have been to many parts of the country with them. For people over 55 y/o, there is a discount card called tarjeta dorada which gives train discounts 40% M-Th and 25% FSSu. The quality of life here is phenomenal. Welcome Americans.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

louisphilippe said:


> Hello there
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Louis-Philippe from Montréal,Canada ; my wife ,Lilian ,who is from Uruguay and I will be retiring in late 2018 and are considering living in Spain half of the year for a few years and then moving permanently in Spain ... We are both fluent in spanish ,french and english and are looking to buy a flat or small house somewhere east of Malaga ... We're looking forward to communicate with the expat community and in a few years leave behind the canadian winter and be able to grow things year-round !!




RENT FIRST!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonac

*Hola from Sydney, Oz!! Orig from Dublin Ireland.*

Hi All, 

We are a family of 4. my wife and I and our two boys. 
Currently living in Sydney Australia the last 3 years, with plans to move to either Barcelona or Alicante/Murcia in within 2/3 years. 
Being Irish we spent many of a holiday in Spain so we know how beautiful the country is.

We want to plan as much as possible, Spanish lessons have begun and a plan is in place, i hope to get as much information to include in the plan. My wife has lived in Spain before many moons ago but things change so fast so we hope this website can bring us up to current España! 

Hope to reach out to anyone who works in the freight forwarding / customs brokerage industry or if you can put me in contact with someone that would be fantastic.

hope I can input also as I go along and learn from others.

Muchas gracias!!

Jason


----------



## Elyles

jasonac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> We are a family of 4. my wife and I and our two boys.
> 
> Currently living in Sydney Australia the last 3 years, with plans to move to either Barcelona or Alicante/Murcia in within 2/3 years.
> 
> Being Irish we spent many of a holiday in Spain so we know how beautiful the country is.
> 
> 
> 
> We want to plan as much as possible, Spanish lessons have begun and a plan is in place, i hope to get as much information to include in the plan. My wife has lived in Spain before many moons ago but things change so fast so we hope this website can bring us up to current España!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to reach out to anyone who works in the freight forwarding / customs brokerage industry or if you can put me in contact with someone that would be fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> hope I can input also as I go along and learn from others.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jason




A good friend of mine is the Irish Consulate. Name is Rocco. I will try to pm you his email. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

jasonac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> We are a family of 4. my wife and I and our two boys.
> 
> Currently living in Sydney Australia the last 3 years, with plans to move to either Barcelona or Alicante/Murcia in within 2/3 years.
> 
> Being Irish we spent many of a holiday in Spain so we know how beautiful the country is.
> 
> 
> 
> We want to plan as much as possible, Spanish lessons have begun and a plan is in place, i hope to get as much information to include in the plan. My wife has lived in Spain before many moons ago but things change so fast so we hope this website can bring us up to current España!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to reach out to anyone who works in the freight forwarding / customs brokerage industry or if you can put me in contact with someone that would be fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> hope I can input also as I go along and learn from others.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jason




Apparently the old rule on this site that you cannot send or receive private messages until you have generated five posts still exists. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonac

That's not a problem thank you for the reply I am looking to speak to someone who works in the logistics industry so if anyone knows someone that would be super!


----------



## Bill59

*Introduction*

Hi 

My name is Bill and I have just today joined this community and look forward to hearing from you all and to sharing any positive contributions I can make. We are looking to relocate to the LLiria area from our home in sunny Scotland! I am originally from Scotland and my partner is from London - not looking forward to the Scotland v England game in the qualifiers.

I have arranged a few property viewings in the LLiria region during the first week in June. If anyone has knowledge of the region they wish to share then please reply.

The plan is to retire in the area and enjoy the outdoor life.

Happy to chat and exchange ideas and views

Bill


----------



## josekoko

I'm Joe, 52 and ready to live somewhere in Latin America or Spain. Spain is my preference but I m not sure I can afford it, as I take in around 2K a month, sometimes a little more, sometimes less, but not a lot! 
I speak some Spanish, have an art degree and LOVE the Spanish artists (Miro, Velazquez, Picasso, Dali, Zurbaran, Goya and so many more). 
I don't fit in here, in America. I am single and looking for a warmer climate and warmer people. My family is cold, cold, cold (critical, dismissive and exclusive). I am warm, warm, warm (more subtle, nuanced and love meeting all types of people). 
So it's probably Mexico City or Madrid or Spain.....I'm really here to ask if anyone thinks I can reasonably live off 2K a month...I am thinking the answer will be no...but it can't hurt to ask! 
Thanks


----------



## baldilocks

josekoko said:


> I'm Joe, 52 and ready to live somewhere in Latin America or Spain. Spain is my preference but I m not sure I can afford it, as I take in around 2K a month, sometimes a little more, sometimes less, but not a lot!
> I speak some Spanish, have an art degree and LOVE the Spanish artists (Miro, Velazquez, Picasso, Dali, Zurbaran, Goya and so many more).
> I don't fit in here, in America. I am single and looking for a warmer climate and warmer people. My family is cold, cold, cold (critical, dismissive and exclusive). I am warm, warm, warm (more subtle, nuanced and love meeting all types of people).
> So it's probably Mexico City or Madrid or Spain.....I'm really here to ask if anyone thinks I can reasonably live off 2K a month...I am thinking the answer will be no...but it can't hurt to ask!
> Thanks


There is no reason why you can't. EXCEPT the cost of healthcare. Providing you can get healthcare coverage with no co-pay at a reasonable cost, you should be able to manage. Cost of living here is considerably less than the USA and indeed most of western Europe.

A 3 bed apartment with all new facilities and equipment can be got for €250 per month, food for one easily for €400 but you have to be prepared to live inland away from the high-life, dining-out, bars and clubs - the things that soak up money, etc. When we moved here, 9 years ago, we (self, wife and mother-i-law) were able to live on my old-age pension (about €600) but we had no rent nor mortgage to pay but that left food and other living expenses for three people within a €600 budget and the cost of living has not gone up too much since then so €400 should be sufficient leaving at least €700 for your health care, at least for the first year.


----------



## josekoko

thank you so much. i have no health conditions...but I bet insurance is required...i just wonder if there are options or it's government mandated (and provided) insurance...thanks for the answers...I do have savings, too, so maybe it's like car insurance in the states wherein you can have a bond to show you can cover an accident.


----------



## Lynn R

josekoko said:


> thank you so much. i have no health conditions...but I bet insurance is required...i just wonder if there are options or it's government mandated (and provided) insurance...thanks for the answers...I do have savings, too, so maybe it's like car insurance in the states wherein you can have a bond to show you can cover an accident.


You will definitely be required to have health insurance in order to obtain a visa to live in Spain. Health insurance in Spain can be surprisingly inexpensive, though. My husband and I are paying €62 per month each this year for comprehensive insurance with no co-payments and no excess to pay (I believe in the US an excess is called a deductible).


----------



## Felixinmiami

Hello all! I currently live in Miami, Florida. What started as a AMAZING vacation last almost to day when we left to Barcelona and the southern French coast, has turned into a full fledged search to Spain, especially/hopefully, Barcelona. 

I am hoping that all the great advise and all the solid experience from those that have moved to Spain, especially those that come from the United States, will make this move a little less challenging that it has already been.

Thanks!


----------



## josekoko

THIS is what I was hoping to hear! I can afford that. Thanks for the info. I am looking into Portugal, too, but Spain really excites me and it's where I want to be, if I completely have my druthers, so I'm going to try that and see what plays out. Both are so beautiful - and on the European continent, which is where I ultimately want to be. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gordyvr

I'm planning on retiring there soon. I've read that Spain isn't an expensive place to retire. Your post implies something different.

What would be a reasonable yearly budget for a single guy (60 yrs) that will rent (initially) and live reasonably comfortably?


----------



## baldilocks

josekoko said:


> THIS is what I was hoping to hear! I can afford that. Thanks for the info. I am looking into Portugal, too, but Spain really excites me and it's where I want to be, if I completely have my druthers, so I'm going to try that and see what plays out. Both are so beautiful - and on the European continent, which is where I ultimately want to be.
> Thanks for the reply.


You could consider somewhere more to the western side of Spain (Cáceres, Badajoz, Aracena, Huelva) places from where the Portuguese coast is but a short drive away. How about Galicia (Vigo, Pontevedra, etc.) and go south into Portugal. Try having a wander around on Google Earth and using street view to take virtual tours of places. It all depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## DaveInBolton

*Hi all!*

Newbie here and this is my first post, so please be kind...

We've just bought an apartment in La Union and so I thought I'd better sign up to an expat forum to try and get a better understanding of what living in Spain's all about.

We'll be using it for holidays initially but the plan is to retire over there eventually (both 47 now.)

I've got loads of questions but I appreciate that this thread's not the one for that, so if anyone can point me in the direction of threads about waste disposal ( unwanted domestic appliances / furniture), I'd be very obliged.

Thanks again.

Dave.


----------



## baldilocks

DaveInBolton said:


> Newbie here and this is my first post, so please be kind...
> 
> We've just bought an apartment in La Union and so I thought I'd better sign up to an expat forum to try and get a better understanding of what living in Spain's all about.
> 
> We'll be using it for holidays initially but the plan is to retire over there eventually (both 47 now.)
> 
> I've got loads of questions but I appreciate that this thread's not the one for that, so if anyone can point me in the direction of threads about waste disposal ( unwanted domestic appliances / furniture), I'd be very obliged.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Dave.


Most local authorities have waste disposal sites for large items and many even have a system for their collection. Our village has a recycling lorry that is positioned in the centre of the village on the 1st and 3rd Tuesdays each month and if the items are too large to take to the central point, they will come and collect. They will even take such things as fluorescent tubes, laser-toner cartridges, etc. Every other Thursday, large items will be collected from adjacent to the rubbish bins- people will usually put their items (including furniture) in place as soon as the collection has been made to give other householders the opportunity to recycle/re-purpose/re-use the items before the next collection. This way, I have acquired broom handles which make excellent supports for small trees/shrubs and old TV aerials (good source of aluminium tubes), etc.

Invariably you will also find places in many towns where defective items may be taken in, repaired and re-sold to support charities. So just ask locally.


----------



## DaveInBolton

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lynn R

DaveInBolton said:


> Newbie here and this is my first post, so please be kind...
> 
> We've just bought an apartment in La Union and so I thought I'd better sign up to an expat forum to try and get a better understanding of what living in Spain's all about.
> 
> We'll be using it for holidays initially but the plan is to retire over there eventually (both 47 now.)
> 
> I've got loads of questions but I appreciate that this thread's not the one for that, so if anyone can point me in the direction of threads about waste disposal ( unwanted domestic appliances / furniture), I'd be very obliged.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Dave.


As Baldilocks says, best to check the local arrangements. My local authority has a free phone number you can ring to ask for unwanted furniture, etc. to be collected (or alternatively you can use their online system) and they will take it away free of charge.

Nice to see someone from Bolton, I was born and educated there and my family still live only a few miles away.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

DaveInBolton said:


> Newbie here and this is my first post, so please be kind...
> 
> We've just bought an apartment in La Union and so I thought I'd better sign up to an expat forum to try and get a better understanding of what living in Spain's all about.
> 
> We'll be using it for holidays initially but the plan is to retire over there eventually (both 47 now.)
> 
> I've got loads of questions but I appreciate that this thread's not the one for that, so if anyone can point me in the direction of threads about waste disposal ( unwanted domestic appliances / furniture), I'd be very obliged.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Dave.


Dave, to search the forum go to the main Spain page, scroll down to find_ post a new thread _on the left. On the right you see the page numbers and under that _search this forum. _I always find it better to do an advanced search, but to be honest looking for a thread about chucking away furniture would be difficult. For other things like furniture stores, banks, bed linen, food... try the search. For more serious stuff (taxes, driving licence, residency issues ...) try the FAQs or open a thread on the Spain page or La Tasca


----------



## Lyn68

Hi I am Lyn and me and hubby looking to move to Spain in the next year as hubby took early retirement so busy getting all the finances sorted and looking up how to do and get all paperwork


----------



## louisphilippe

Thank for the info !


----------



## Lyn68

Just a quick update all put my house on the market Tuesday and had first viewing today and been offered full asking price so best get my skates on as be moving to Spain sooner rather than later 😊😊


----------



## gadele

*SAP Consultant*

Hello to everyone
I am a Senior SAP consultant . My main domains are PP / QM / PM and Master data Migration. I have + 12 years of experience. 
In EU there are a lot of projects and consultants are required worldwide so I would like to move to Europe and more precisely to Spain to be able to serve EU market. 
Any advice would be appreciated.

Have a great day
Gaston


----------



## HJGarcia

*Greetings!*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


:cheer2: Hello everyone!, how are you all doing? :cheer2:

My name is Hartley John Ronquillo Garcia a filipino citizen, married, turning 34 this coming september, currently working here in Dubai, UAE with my wife. It's nice to be hear and glad there is this kind of forum that hopefully can help us about our plans in moving to Spain with our going 2 year old boy. :flypig:

I hope someone here can give us advice on how can we get our dream into reality.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

HJGarcia said:


> :cheer2: Hello everyone!, how are you all doing? :cheer2:
> 
> My name is Hartley John Ronquillo Garcia a filipino citizen, married, turning 34 this coming september, currently working here in Dubai, UAE with my wife. It's nice to be hear and glad there is this kind of forum that hopefully can help us about our plans in moving to Spain with our going 2 year old boy. :flypig:
> 
> I hope someone here can give us advice on how can we get our dream into reality.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Hi there,
ask a specific question on the main Spain forum page and you'll probably get replies (this is only for introductionns) I can tell you though you'll have to look at the job market carefully and the visa requirements

Save​


----------



## Bunglebaza

Hi , just relocated just outside Baza Spain in Granada province. Firstly would like to say hi to all the ex pats! Any information on the region greatly appreciated, especially any reliable tradesmen , swimming pool guys, plumbers etc . Loving the area and mountain views. Look forward to bumping into any expats in the region on our travels


----------



## baldilocks

Bunglebaza said:


> Hi , just relocated just outside Baza Spain in Granada province. Firstly would like to say hi to all the ex pats! Any information on the region greatly appreciated, especially any reliable tradesmen , swimming pool guys, plumbers etc . Loving the area and mountain views. Look forward to bumping into any expats in the region on our travels


Expect to hear from one of our members who lives there.


----------



## josekoko

agul1234 said:


> Hola!


Definitely gonna take off notifications for replies to a thread. I came here for 'hola'?


----------



## zoe.beecher

Hiya, im new  Looking for lots of advice to help me prepare for our move x


----------



## kernowexpat

Hey guys! I'm a Brit looking at moving to Europe. France is currently winning due to ski season jobs - but I'd prefer Spain and my Spanish might be a bit better than my French - both around B2. Hoping Brexit doesn't ruin it too much!! 

Any advice on where there are decent and plentiful jobs in customer service/creative content (marketing and PR) and healthcare or teaching (for the missus) would be muchisimo appreciado.

Hasta luego...


----------



## Alcalaina

kernowexpat said:


> Hey guys! I'm a Brit looking at moving to Europe. France is currently winning due to ski season jobs - but I'd prefer Spain and my Spanish might be a bit better than my French - both around B2. Hoping Brexit doesn't ruin it too much!!
> 
> Any advice on where there are decent and plentiful jobs in customer service/creative content (marketing and PR) and healthcare or teaching (for the missus) would be muchisimo appreciado.
> 
> Hasta luego...


Hola - no decent and plentiful jobs anywhere in Spain I'm afraid, unemployment is still around 20% (up to 50% for under 25s), and because of this most jobs are on short-term contracts with low pay. Better brush up your French ....


----------



## Villablanca vibe

Hi Everyone 
i don't really know what to expect from joining your group, but a born chatter bug I thought it would suite me. I am also very inquisitive and interested in fitting into a beautiful country. Our new home is in a village, with numerous bars, must be at least one bar for every 20 people, well maybe not quite that many but you get the picture. All the Spanish people in our area are friendly and welcoming, even teenagers,and very old farmers, that's something amazing! 
We are newly retired and will be moving out full time with our Dog next spring. 
So looking forward to a new life in the sun.


----------



## baldilocks

Villablanca vibe said:


> Hi Everyone
> i don't really know what to expect from joining your group, but a born chatter bug I thought it would suite me. I am also very inquisitive and interested in fitting into a beautiful country. Our new home is in a village, with numerous bars, must be at least one bar for every 20 people, well maybe not quite that many but you get the picture. All the Spanish people in our area are friendly and welcoming, even teenagers,and very old farmers, that's something amazing!
> We are newly retired and will be moving out full time with our Dog next spring.
> So looking forward to a new life in the sun.


If you modify your location to something a little more meaningful than just "Spain," you may find that there are other members near you, or not.


----------



## Villablanca vibe

Hi there, 
Thanks for the heads up.
We are near Ayamonte, which is a stunning little town full of traditional character overlooking Villa Real in Portual across the river. Seville is an hours drive away. Best way to get here is to fly into Faro Airport, Portugal, and hang a right on the motorway, 40 minutes and you are in Spain.


----------



## Marthinus

*Hello*

Hi. My name is Marthinus Strydom and I am a South African looking to relocate to Spain. I live in a small coastal town in the Western Cape called Stilbaai. It's truly beautiful here but I need to get out of this country as soon as possible. I will appreciate all the help I can get!


----------



## Dionysus

*Where*



Marthinus said:


> Hi. My name is Marthinus Strydom and I am a South African looking to relocate to Spain. I live in a small coastal town in the Western Cape called Stilbaai. It's truly beautiful here but I need to get out of this country as soon as possible. I will appreciate all the help I can get!


Are you in Africa, or Portugal?


----------



## slmoore49

Hi,
We are moving to the Vera/Mojocar area for the winter with a view to a perm. move. Does anyone know if there any clubs or classes in the area? I golf, we both bown and both like dancing, cards, darts etc
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## Elyles

Bill59 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Bill and I have just today joined this community and look forward to hearing from you all and to sharing any positive contributions I can make. We are looking to relocate to the LLiria area from our home in sunny Scotland! I am originally from Scotland and my partner is from London - not looking forward to the Scotland v England game in the qualifiers.
> 
> 
> 
> I have arranged a few property viewings in the LLiria region during the first week in June. If anyone has knowledge of the region they wish to share then please reply.
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to retire in the area and enjoy the outdoor life.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to chat and exchange ideas and views
> 
> 
> 
> Bill




Joe, providing you get a nonlucrative visa, you can live comfortably on 2k a mo. In Spain. Personally, I would shy away from the larger cities


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmack1972

*Moving in the new year*

Hi, I'm Jason. I am planning to move to Spain in the new year. I want to open a smoothy bar on the beach, selling a veriety of non-alcoholic fruit based smoothies. Its a better plan than anything I can even remotely think of here in Britain.

Anyway, wish me luck and lets hope I'm successful in my endeavor.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Jasmack1972 said:


> Hi, I'm Jason. I am planning to move to Spain in the new year. I want to open a smoothy bar on the beach, selling a veriety of non-alcoholic fruit based smoothies. Its a better plan than anything I can even remotely think of here in Britain.
> 
> Anyway, wish me luck and lets hope I'm successful in my endeavor.


It might be useful to see what franchises there are in Spain. Juice franchise=franquicia de zumos. Smoothy is smoothy I think...
Here's one juicy-spain


----------



## Jasmack1972

Thank you. I looked at their website, and they look great, and they do a really nice selection of both hot and cold drinks, but the idea I was going for was to have a beach side kiosk that served smoothies to people at the beach.


----------



## rangerfranky

Good morning all

My name is Chris and both me and my wife have decided that when I eventually retire we are going to retire to Futerventura. We love Spain so much and have started to take Spanish conversational lessons in preparation for our move in a few years. I have NO idea where to even start looking for information on such things as medical intervention. House insurance driving. And also do I sell my uk house Etc
Etc so I am hoping I can get a grasp on things from this forum or be pointed in the right direction for a smooth transition. 

The name ranger Franky is because I am
A ww2 reenactor lol


----------



## xabiaxica

rangerfranky said:


> Good morning all
> 
> My name is Chris and both me and my wife have decided that when I eventually retire we are going to retire to Futerventura. We love Spain so much and have started to take Spanish conversational lessons in preparation for our move in a few years. I have NO idea where to even start looking for information on such things as medical intervention. House insurance driving. And also do I sell my uk house Etc
> Etc so I am hoping I can get a grasp on things from this forum or be pointed in the right direction for a smooth transition.
> 
> The name ranger Franky is because I am
> A ww2 reenactor lol


:welcome: You've come to the right place!

We have a FAQ sticky thread with lots of the info you need, but just take a look at the forum for recent discussions. Join in, ask questions & if you don't find what you're looking for, start a new thread.


----------



## xurfer

Hi my name is Sergio, 
I've been expat from Spain to Finland. Now I'm coming back to the sunny and warm Spain. 
I feel empathy with expats and I know issues and challenges we face when living abroad. That's why I would like to continue with kind of international contact and topics. 
I'm sure I can help someone from this forum regarding to Spanish culture or arrangements. 
I live in a village by the sea, very touristic place, somewhere between Barcelona and Valencia. 
This can be a way to meet foreigners to keep using English and knowing different cultures. 
Have fun
Sergio


----------



## Jimmy G

Hi my name is Jimmy and I have recently moved to Fortuna, Spain. I have been coming to Spain for over 20 years and have now decided to settle down here with my wife Lynne. 
I have taken early retirement to get away from chilly Scotland where most of my grown up family remain. (no doubt they will all want to visit now) I find the people of Spain and all the expats I meet are really friendly folk and I have definitely made the right decision to settle down here. I am looking forward to catching up with your posts and speaking to other members.


----------



## cermignano

Hi Jimmy G, where is Fortuna and why did you pic it after 29 years, Tell us about it.


----------



## movedtospain2010

Hello! 
I'm a Canadian living in Spain! Been here on and off since 2008. Now am here for good probably.

Any other Canadians here?


----------



## billywhart72

Hi Everyone,
My name is Billy and im from the UK. Im currently working in Dubai for a Power Generation Company and am looking to buy a property in Spain for future retirement. Im interested in learning about the Malaga, Murcia, Marbella, Benalmadena areas so looking forward to meeting and learning from people on this forum.


----------



## cermignano

Why not post on main forum and see who is from those areas


----------



## PMJ1966

*Paris*

Hi everyone! We are looking to relocate to Menorca around April next year so looking for as much information as possible including rental properties (any rent to buy would be great!) and how to go about finding them without going through expensive agents! Thanks very much!


----------



## BBillington

*Can anyone recommend a reliable electrician in Alicante City, please?*

Hello there. I'm based in England but have a holiday home in Alicante, and at the moment I've got problems caused by a water leak from an upstairs flat. I'd be really grateful if anybody knows a good, efficient and honest electrician in the city, (Spanish-speaking is fine) because I need to get some wiring sorted out. Thank you!


----------



## cermignano

You might get more help from main forum


----------



## BBillington

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## Morgan2014

Hi everyone. I am 51 and have taken early retirement.I moved to Spain on January 6th 2017. Originally moved to Calahonda costa del sol but after only 6 months I knew I wanted to move to La Cala de Mijas. ( only 4 km down the road) Absolutley beautiful place to live. Made some new friends and I am completely happy. The move from Ireland to Spain is the best thing I have ever done.


----------



## MalagaMike

Mike here, lived for best part of life in London where I worked for several major U.S financial institutions, also lived 3 yrs New York and 18 months Geneva and Frankfurt. Retired 5 yrs ago at 50 and moved with wife E to live in Monaco, stayed 3 years hated it, then had the opportunity to purchase a large property near Los Romanes which we are currently restoring to its former glory....80% done.....


----------



## StellaBella

*Hello !*

Hello Everyone, so happy to be here , to meet people that are looking for answers to their questions like myself. I am currently living in USA, single lady, seeking information of relocation to Spain.
Any help with information would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## StellaBella

Great, you are giving me a great hope that I can do this too


----------



## Elyles

StellaBella said:


> Great, you are giving me a great hope that I can do this too




Contact the Barcelona Consulate. They have a person whose job it is to work with expats. They will answer your questions correctly. Unfortunately though unless highly specialized self employed, self employment would be tough. The delusion of just teaching English to get by is just that. Most of us are retired with second incomes. There are a number of hoops you must jump through to establish residency here. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emma cox

Hi

Me and my husband are looking to move to Spain with our 2 boys as soon as possible. Is there any advice anyone can give us on how to settle in and make new friends. We are looking to put boys into state school to start with and looking to rent donee here before we buy. 

Any help/advice will be very much appreaciated


----------



## Emma cox

Sorry I should have been more pacific, we are looking to move to javea costa Blanca to start a new life


----------



## gorray

*At the planning stage*

Hi all, my wife and I are very keen to make the move to Spain and hope to get as many tips from your community posts. We are thinking about the Murcia region which seems to have a good expat community but looking forward to living In the spanish culture.


----------



## cermignano

look at he FAQs and post on the main forum


----------



## Prenzl

*Granada/Axarquía bound*

My partner and I and our 2 dogs are starting our trip to Southern Spain on Friday (1st Sept 2017) - visiting friends in Sitges and then slowly down to Granada 9Las Alpujarras) and Axarquía. There we intend to stay for a while whilst we check out the areas and view a few properties in view to move and settle. Any advice, dos or don'ts, greatly appreciated..


----------



## chica escocesa 16

*Newbie*

Hi everyone 😁

I've joined this forum as we are thinking of moving to Spain, but before buying we would like to rent first to see how we settle in to the way of life over there. my OH is a golfer and has played all over in Spain, I've only had a few holidays in Spain.
I've been looking at Mar Menor area and the outskirts of Torrieveja as I've heard that there is great health benefits there with the pink lake and blue lake..I have arthritis and need to live in a climate that's not so damp and cold. 
I lived in France for 5 years and learnt to speak the language so would be looking for somewhere to learn Spanish whilst there..
I look forward to reading the posts on here and I am sure I will be looking for help and advise from you lovely people 😉


----------



## Leahdaniel

Hi my husband and I are looking to move next year to fuengirola my mother currently lives between there and the UK. We will be bringing our 14yr old daughter with us but the older two children don't want to come x how easy is it to make friends and get by ? We will both be looking for jobs beforehand it's just all a bit scary starting again we are both 40 
Thanks all


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Leahdaniel said:


> Hi my husband and I are looking to move next year to fuengirola my mother currently lives between there and the UK. We will be bringing our 14yr old daughter with us but the older two children don't want to come x how easy is it to make friends and get by ? We will both be looking for jobs beforehand it's just all a bit scary starting again we are both 40
> Thanks all


Look at the job situation carefully before making any plans. Unemloyment rates in Fuengirola are going down, but are still at over 15% and it will be higher for foreigners.
Paro por municipios: Fuengirola - (Málaga) 2017 | datosmacro.com

Here's a link to international schools in that area for your daughter, should you find a job.
Nabss | Colegios

Any other queries you'd be better off opening a thread for everyone to see and comment on


----------



## Leahdaniel

Thank you new to this so not surr what I'm doing yet thanks for your advice ?


----------



## MPEU

Hello!

I'm from the Philippines, married to a Spaniard and we are both currently living in Sydney. Hoping to make the big move to Spain next year! 

Joined this forum for tips as this is all new territory for me!

Scary yet exciting!


----------



## cork laurence

*Looking to buy*

Looking to buy small property in Spain. After 8 years owning in Turkey, looking for a change.
Wants - 
Must be within walking distance of a beach, shops, restaurants.
minimum 2 bedrooms
as i dont speak Spanish, must be area i can survive until i learn the language.
must be within 1 hour of airport i can fly in from Cork Ireland.
Swimming pool
dont wants
Not a concrete jungle - must have at least some view
not hilly or loads of steps moving from triplex villa - the reason daleks didn,t take over the plannet Stairs!

only know Spain from holidays so many areas i have never been to. looking for value for money, something around 120,000 euro, maybe Alicante as thats the only area down south i know - dont want north.
Before people say rent before i buy, im self employed, dont get the time, but willing to take time and visit different times of year.
Any advice welcome.
Laurence


----------



## Pesky Wesky

cork laurence said:


> Looking to buy small property in Spain. After 8 years owning in Turkey, looking for a change.
> Wants -
> Must be within walking distance of a beach, shops, restaurants.
> minimum 2 bedrooms
> as i dont speak Spanish, must be area i can survive until i learn the language.
> must be within 1 hour of airport i can fly in from Cork Ireland.
> Swimming pool
> dont wants
> Not a concrete jungle - must have at least some view
> not hilly or loads of steps moving from triplex villa - the reason daleks didn,t take over the plannet Stairs!
> 
> only know Spain from holidays so many areas i have never been to. looking for value for money, something around 120,000 euro, maybe Alicante as thats the only area down south i know - dont want north.
> Before people say rent before i buy, im self employed, dont get the time, but willing to take time and visit different times of year.
> Any advice welcome.
> Laurence


Hi cork laurence,
If you'd like ideas about where to look for properties in Spain you should post on the main Spain forum. This thread is only for introductions. You can also put names of places into the search and see what threads come up. You could try Alicante, Valencia, Murcia, Camposol, Torrevieja, Denia, Javea, Malaga, Velez....


----------



## Needle

*Hi all*

Will keep this brief so as not to bore you all  ,

Currently living in the UK with my partner and we are considering moving to mainland Southern Spain with in the next 6-12 months.

I work overseas mainly in Asia and rotate on a 35/35 day contract but the kids have grown up now so looking to relocate, I will continue working in my present job but my partner currently does dog grooming here in the UK so would most likely set that up a as a business to keep herself busy .

We will be looking to rent a property first for 6-12 months to ensure we like it so any tips/recommendations on estate agents /pit falls and possible areas would be gratefully received .

Any other info you good people can give will be gratefully received ,thanks in advance.


----------



## Alcalaina

Needle said:


> Will keep this brief so as not to bore you all  ,
> 
> Currently living in the UK with my partner and we are considering moving to mainland Southern Spain with in the next 6-12 months.
> 
> I work overseas mainly in Asia and rotate on a 35/35 day contract but the kids have grown up now so looking to relocate, I will continue working in my present job but my partner currently does dog grooming here in the UK so would most likely set that up a as a business to keep herself busy .
> 
> We will be looking to rent a property first for 6-12 months to ensure we like it so any tips/recommendations on estate agents /pit falls and possible areas would be gratefully received .
> 
> Any other info you good people can give will be gratefully received ,thanks in advance.


Hi and welcome! People here will be happy to offer advice but it's best to ask about specific issues in the main forum, with an indication of the subject in the heading. You're more likely to get a response.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Alcalaina said:


> Hi and welcome! People here will be happy to offer advice but it's best to ask about specific issues in the main forum, with an indication of the subject in the heading. You're more likely to get a response.


Alca, this same post is in the main forum


----------



## Funnybunny_fi

Hi, I'm Fiona, 42, single and currently living in South Shields (UK) with my little dog, Bobby. We're planning to move abroad before Christmas - providing someone buys my house!  Until then, I'm just researching and planning to make this move as smooth as possible. A graphic designer by trade, I also have a stack of other skills in my bag that I hope will come in handy whilst I get myself established and learn the language. Looking forward to fresh adventures, making friends and ultimately writing a new chapter in my life.


----------



## LaLocaChristina

Hi. My name is Christina and I just moved to Benalmádena, Spain. I also just found this forum and am still exploring it to figure out what is here. Mostly I am hoping to find friends who live near me that I can talk to and do things with.

A little about me... I am 36 years old and happily married. I have two dogs and love animals of all types. I was a teacher in the USA working with students with disabilities. I do not have a work permit here so will not be working anymore, which leaves me with a bit too much free time. I lived in Madrid as a teenager and have dreamed of coming back to Spain since then. 

I love it here but am a bit lonely since I have yet to really make any friends and my husband is not even here yet.


----------



## baldilocks

LaLocaChristina said:


> Hi. My name is Christina and I just moved to Benalmádena, Spain. I also just found this forum and am still exploring it to figure out what is here. Mostly I am hoping to find friends who live near me that I can talk to and do things with.
> 
> A little about me... I am 36 years old and happily married. I have two dogs and love animals of all types. I was a teacher in the USA working with students with disabilities. I do not have a work permit here so will not be working anymore, which leaves me with a bit too much free time. I lived in Madrid as a teenager and have dreamed of coming back to Spain since then.
> 
> I love it here but am a bit lonely since I have yet to really make any friends and my husband is not even here yet.


Sounds like you could be cut out to volunteer with animal charities of which there are several in the area.


----------



## LaLocaChristina

baldilocks said:


> LaLocaChristina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My name is Christina and I just moved to Benalmádena, Spain. I also just found this forum and am still exploring it to figure out what is here. Mostly I am hoping to find friends who live near me that I can talk to and do things with.
> 
> A little about me... I am 36 years old and happily married. I have two dogs and love animals of all types. I was a teacher in the USA working with students with disabilities. I do not have a work permit here so will not be working anymore, which leaves me with a bit too much free time. I lived in Madrid as a teenager and have dreamed of coming back to Spain since then.
> 
> I love it here but am a bit lonely since I have yet to really make any friends and my husband is not even here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you could be cut out to volunteer with animal charities of which there are several in the area.
Click to expand...

That is a great idea. I would love that. Do you have any specific ones you would recommend or would it be easier for me to just search online?


----------



## cermignano

You should ask your question on the main Spain forum. This is really only to introduce yourself


----------



## baldilocks

LaLocaChristina said:


> That is a great idea. I would love that. Do you have any specific ones you would recommend or would it be easier for me to just search online?


If you make a few more posts (asking questions, etc.) on the forum, so that you have five or more, the Private Message facility will be open to you and you will get a PM from mrypg9 who is involved with ADANA.


----------



## TravelBugs

*50/50 in Vigo*

Hi all,
I am 50/50 UK/US, and spend 50% of my time in Vigo; love the city and people and food


----------



## OTClaire

*Hello!*

Hello all,

Thought that rather than just lurking around I would finally introduce myself/ family. My name is Claire and I am in my final undergraduate year at Uni in the UK reading Occupational Therapy.

My husband runs a business in the UK, mostly working from home and we have 7 year old twin girls. We have had a property in Alhaurin de la Torre for about 10 years now which we get out to just once a year for the girls school holidays.

The girls are in love with Spain, this year they just didn't want to come home, they have friends next door and just love the life. I now have an opportunity to read my masters distance learning and hubby can work from home in Spain so we thought, why not? The plan is for just one or two years to give the girls a real experience of living outside the UK and then make a decision on where next.

We will be keeping our house in the UK so if it all goes pear shaped we can just come back. Am now desperately trying to improve the girls Spanish (although they will be going to an international school due to the possibly short duration of the stay) oh and write my dissertation so that I actually graduate and get my place on the masters!

Any gentle words of advice would be appreciated and I look forward to get to know you in time.

thanks
Claire
(wife to Nick and mum to Charlotte and Lucy)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

OTClaire said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought that rather than just lurking around I would finally introduce myself/ family. My name is Claire and I am in my final undergraduate year at Uni in the UK reading Occupational Therapy.
> 
> My husband runs a business in the UK, mostly working from home and we have 7 year old twin girls. We have had a property in Alhaurin de la Torre for about 10 years now which we get out to just once a year for the girls school holidays.
> 
> The girls are in love with Spain, this year they just didn't want to come home, they have friends next door and just love the life. I now have an opportunity to read my masters distance learning and hubby can work from home in Spain so we thought, why not? The plan is for just one or two years to give the girls a real experience of living outside the UK and then make a decision on where next.
> 
> We will be keeping our house in the UK so if it all goes pear shaped we can just come back. Am now desperately trying to improve the girls Spanish (although they will be going to an international school due to the possibly short duration of the stay) oh and write my dissertation so that I actually graduate and get my place on the masters!
> 
> Any gentle words of advice would be appreciated and I look forward to get to know you in time.
> 
> thanks
> Claire
> (wife to Nick and mum to Charlotte and Lucy)


You might want to consider putting the girls into state school, but that's a subject for another thread...


----------



## Fronto

Hi all,

After wanting to move to a warmer climate for a few years now I think that we are ready to take the plunge. my wife and I currently live in the U.K. With my 2 girls 7 & 9 yo. But are looking to move to the area around Gandesa in the spring 2018. 

To be honest this currently seems like a big scary move, but probably essential in order to achieve the quality of life that we would like for our family. As we set the wheels in motion I don't doubt that I will be asking lots of questions and needing the voice of experience that help guide our way. I thank you all in advance. 

We are looking to take a fact finding trip to the area in a few weeks time to look at a few properties and get a feel for the area outside of the traditional tourist season. And have been spending a few hours each day trying to cram enough Catalan words and phrases to enable us to know enough by the time we need to be conversing with locals. It's going to be tricky but we are pretty focused on the end goal so I'm sure we will make a success of it. Reading other people's positive posts on how much they love living in Spain gives me great hope also.


----------



## Gerrie19

*hello*

Hi, 

I'm Gerrie, and my partner, Ces and I have just rented an apartment for a year in Benalmadena. 

We have rented in the BilBil Golf area and are moving out there in November. 

He is the golfer, I am more into the gym and classes that are provided in the fitness centre. 

Our plan is to spend a year in Spain and then travel further afield, possibly South America next. 

We desperately want to learn Spanish, so if any members know of courses available in the area, please let us know. 

Thanks,

Gerrie


----------



## petermclk

Hello to you - we have just moved to Els Poblets following a 6 year stint in the UK where we still own a business. Originally from South Africa, the initial idea was to retire in Spain but that doesn't look like happening having taken a share in a local estate agency and adopting a rescued Dalmatian (there are lots who need new homes - go to saveaspanishspot on Facebook). Love it here, like being in a Spanish Cape Town, only smaller


----------



## petermclk

Hello there - Spain is real easy to move to and you will fit in real easy, even in the Spanish areas. Where? Well we wanted less cosmopolitan and a little quieter so opted for a village just outside Denia on the Costa Blanca. So like Cape Town, not overcrowded and a good mix of local, german, dutch and british make it a great place to live - also midway between Valencia and Alicante airports so easy to travel from. Plus it has beautiful beaches that go on for miles, mountains and not shortage of orchards, orange groves and villages all offering great food, a laid back lifestyle and secure living - love it


----------



## petermclk

Hey there- we live just outside Denia in Els Poblets which I would thoroughly recommend - quieter and more beautiful than Alicante but only an hours drive away. You also have Valencia, Spain's thirdl largest (and a great place to visit) city and hour to the north. Weather is superb and the countryside on your doorstep - also known as one of the best areas in Spain for food! Here you have everyting, mountains, beaches, towns, villages ....


----------



## Micmike

*Painter/photographer*

Hi. 

I threw a dart into the internet last year and it landed on a little village in Southern Spain. We came for three months and loved it so we came back this year and bought a house. We have no clue what we're doing and we speak very little Spanish but it all seems good and right so we'll just take it day by day. We're planning on going back and forth between the Tx. USA and Chelva, Valencia Spain. We live our lives happy and confused and we will take all the help we can get. There seems to be a lot of good information on here and I'm looking forward to catching up to what everyone else has been on to years before us.

Thank You to the administrators.


----------



## DMH75

*New to Benalmadena*

Hello!

I've recently moved to Benalmadena (BilBil area) with my husband and son (pretty much on a whim admittedly ). The area is beautiful and we're so lucky to be here but during our intensive planning (ok, that part didn't happen), I didn't anticipate how difficult it would be to integrate. We're learning Spanish but as I work from home, home school and don't know anybody here, it's pretty tough at the moment. I've been getting out and about but there are much fewer English speakers than I expected. Don't get me wrong, I moved here to integrate with the Spanish and their culture but obviously it's very difficult when your Spanish is pigeon-esque. It would be nice to connect with people who might have advice about how I can do this better (hanging out at Paloma Park looking forlorn hasn't worked thus far ).


----------



## Elyles

[
Joder! Use every available free YouTube video you can. Check and see if there is an Escuela de Adultos nearby. They should have a class for free Spanish for foreigners. You really should have researched this first.

QUOTE=DMH75;13470569]Hello!

I've recently moved to Benalmadena (BilBil area) with my husband and son (pretty much on a whim admittedly ). The area is beautiful and we're so lucky to be here but during our intensive planning (ok, that part didn't happen), I didn't anticipate how difficult it would be to integrate. We're learning Spanish but as I work from home, home school and don't know anybody here, it's pretty tough at the moment. I've been getting out and about but there are much fewer English speakers than I expected. Don't get me wrong, I moved here to integrate with the Spanish and their culture but obviously it's very difficult when your Spanish is pigeon-esque. It would be nice to connect with people who might have advice about how I can do this better (hanging out at Paloma Park looking forlorn hasn't worked thus far ).[/QUOTE]


----------



## baldilocks

DMH75 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've recently moved to Benalmadena (BilBil area) with my husband and son (pretty much on a whim admittedly ). The area is beautiful and we're so lucky to be here but during our intensive planning (ok, that part didn't happen), I didn't anticipate how difficult it would be to integrate. We're learning Spanish but as I work from home, home school and don't know anybody here, it's pretty tough at the moment. I've been getting out and about but there are much fewer English speakers than I expected. Don't get me wrong, I moved here to integrate with the Spanish and their culture but obviously it's very difficult when your Spanish is pigeon-esque.* It would be nice to connect with people who might have advice about how I can do this better (hanging out at Paloma Park looking forlorn hasn't worked thus far )*.


Wrong approach, you are waiting for people to come to you but you need them, they don't need you! The way to do it is to greet people (in Spanish) as you walk along the road, when you walk into a bar, when you walk into a shop/pharmacy, a lift, etc. and say "goodbye" when you leave.

"Hola, Buenos días" other people will feel compelled to respond. Some will take it further but, at first, you won't understand much of what they say but you will begin to understand some of it. Just keep trying. Bear in mind that if they finish with a question in the negative you respond in the positive and vice versa
" Hace mucho frío, ¿no?" (It's very cold, isn't it")
" Sí, mucho" (Yes, very)


----------



## cermignano

Try to see if there is an English speaking facebook group


----------



## cassandra harris

*ms cassandra harris*

​Hi
I am moving to Calella nr Barcelona in a few weeks.
l am interested to meet other expats in the area.
l would also like to enroll into a Spanish class as soon as possible to learn the language.
l am looking for an English speaking vet in the area as l have two cats.
lam a lady in my late fifties and work as an artist.
l look forward to hearing you😊


----------



## DMH75

baldilocks said:


> Wrong approach, you are waiting for people to come to you but you need them, they don't need you! The way to do it is to greet people (in Spanish) as you walk along the road, when you walk into a bar, when you walk into a shop/pharmacy, a lift, etc. and say "goodbye" when you leave.
> 
> "Hola, Buenos días" other people will feel compelled to respond. Some will take it further but, at first, you won't understand much of what they say but you will begin to understand some of it. Just keep trying. Bear in mind that if they finish with a question in the negative you respond in the positive and vice versa
> " Hace mucho frío, ¿no?" (It's very cold, isn't it")
> " Sí, mucho" (Yes, very)


Yes you are correct. Thank you for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## DMH75

Thank you! I didn't realise you could access free Spanish classes; I will look in to it


----------



## Alank

*Researching the move*

We are Alan and Jenny and wish to retire to Costa Blanca in 5 or 6 years. For now, we want to buy a villa or apartment with rental potential so we can come out regularly to do on the ground research for an area and property to suit us. 

We would like to be in a mountain area rather than by the sea. Any suggestions are welcome. 

I know the area between Busot and Jalon reasonably well having been over to climb in Sella one lots of order areas for many years.


----------



## Elyles

Hey guys, like a majority from your country seeking to become expats here very little attention is paid to areas other than those like Costa Blanca where there is a lot of advertised sunshine. You are interested in mountainous areas, heck, that is most of Spain. Try the Pyrenees or what is called the Pre Pyrenees which is a microclimate valley with lots of sun, very little actual cold or snow, beautiful mountains, few Brits and fewer Americans, a great cultural experience, very close to four ski resorts(20)km to first, government support on learning or improving Spanish, fewer people than Costs Brava, etc. Try looking at Jaca, specifically. We have been here for five +years from the mountains of Wyoming where there is a winter of 8 months, lots of ice and snow, traffic jams when a moose crosses the road, etc. We could only shovel snow for so long, took early retirement and discovered this second home community that we now call our own.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## josekoko

baldilocks said:


> Wrong approach, you are waiting for people to come to you but you need them, they don't need you! The way to do it is to greet people (in Spanish) as you walk along the road, when you walk into a bar, when you walk into a shop/pharmacy, a lift, etc. and say "goodbye" when you leave.
> 
> "Hola, Buenos días" other people will feel compelled to respond. Some will take it further but, at first, you won't understand much of what they say but you will begin to understand some of it. Just keep trying. Bear in mind that if they finish with a question in the negative you respond in the positive and vice versa
> " Hace mucho frío, ¿no?" (It's very cold, isn't it")
> " Sí, mucho" (Yes, very)


Love your suggestions. I still can't decide on Spain or Mexico/Latin America! I feel like Goldilocks, going from motel to motel, up here, in northern U.S., while I wait for moving preparation(s) to finish. The 'three bears' are Spain, Argentina and Mexico. I don't want to spend lots of money, either. But I think I'm gonna have to visit each one. 

Your username is fantastico!


----------



## baldilocks

josekoko said:


> Love your suggestions. I still can't decide on Spain or Mexico/Latin America! I feel like Goldilocks, going from motel to motel, up here, in northern U.S., while I wait for moving preparation(s) to finish. The 'three bears' are Spain, Argentina and Mexico. I don't want to spend lots of money, either. But I think I'm gonna have to visit each one.
> 
> Your username is fantastico!


My first encounter was in Colombia. I was a widower and wanted to get back into a relationship. I had a penfriend (female, Colombian) who was just not my sort (very self centred and selfish,) but I went there to see what it was like. At a party I met a "girl" (18 years younger than me) who was a journalist and newsreader for one of the Colombian news channels. Her prime role was dealing with international news so was fluent in English French and, of course, Spanish. We met December 9th, went out for the first time on the 12th, got engaged on 31st, married January 26th. We celebrate our 28th anniversary in January.

The user name: I was on a forum back in the early 90s and needed a user name. SWMBO (she who must be obeyed) often called me baldy because I was getting a bit thin on top. So I figured that in time I might be at the stage of doing a comb over when I could become "Baldilocks and the three hairs" and I have been using the name of baldilocks ever since - I'm still not at the comb-over stage.


----------



## josekoko

Love the three hairs thing. I had a funny friend who asked me what my 'exotic dancer' name would be, had my life taken that detour (wasn't gonna happen). I thought about it a minute and chose 'Cinnamon Bare'. Cos' I'm sort of sweet but 6'4" and 230lbs! 
Yours is my favorite.


----------



## slpmaria

*Newbie*

Buenos dias everyone....my husband and I are moving to Malaga in February from the US with our 2 cats. He's retired and I guess I will be, although for now I am still a working speech therapist. We've got a place to stay from a vacation rental website that allows pets, but we are going to need to find a place in a hurry that will allow pets or it's going to get really expensive really while we look for a permanent place to live. Anyone have any suggestions for a short-term or month-to-month rental situation? Thanks!


----------



## Elyles

slpmaria said:


> Buenos dias everyone....my husband and I are moving to Malaga in February from the US with our 2 cats. He's retired and I guess I will be, although for now I am still a working speech therapist. We've got a place to stay from a vacation rental website that allows pets, but we are going to need to find a place in a hurry that will allow pets or it's going to get really expensive really while we look for a permanent place to live. Anyone have any suggestions for a short-term or month-to-month rental situation? Thanks!




Glad to see more Americans here. We have never been to Malaga and prefer the mountains (Pyrenees) ourselves. It also seems like Malaga has more expat communities, which we shy away from. Did you guys go through the red tape we did to bring over your cats? Funny thing is that we went through all the hoops and the day we brought our cat in there was a general strike and the only thing we were asked was (Is it a male or female?) Welcome to Spain. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slpmaria

Elyles said:


> Glad to see more Americans here. We have never been to Malaga and prefer the mountains (Pyrenees) ourselves. It also seems like Malaga has more expat communities, which we shy away from. Did you guys go through the red tape we did to bring over your cats? Funny thing is that we went through all the hoops and the day we brought our cat in there was a general strike and the only thing we were asked was (Is it a male or female?) Welcome to Spain.
> 
> Hmmmm......red tape? We won't be in Spain/Malaga until February. We looked on the Spanish Consulate website and the only thing there is a dual language certificate to be filled out by our vet concerning general health, shots, etc. Is there more? I'm beginning to feel a knot forming in my stomach....


----------



## Elyles

slpmaria said:


> Elyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see more Americans here. We have never been to Malaga and prefer the mountains (Pyrenees) ourselves. It also seems like Malaga has more expat communities, which we shy away from. Did you guys go through the red tape we did to bring over your cats? Funny thing is that we went through all the hoops and the day we brought our cat in there was a general strike and the only thing we were asked was (Is it a male or female?) Welcome to Spain.
> 
> Hmmmm......red tape? We won't be in Spain/Malaga until February. We looked on the Spanish Consulate website and the only thing there is a dual language certificate to be filled out by our vet concerning general health, shots, etc. Is there more? I'm beginning to feel a knot forming in my stomach....
> 
> 
> 
> The cats must have implanted chips. The shots must be completed within a time frame prior to arrival. I don’t remember if anything else. We have been here over five years and my wife did everything.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mahara

Hi,

Looking to travel around Europe for a few months, but would like to make Spain my base. Looking at residency, tourist visas, etc.


----------



## Elyles

You only have a problem on visas for over 6mos here. Call your consulate.


----------



## slpmaria

Yes, we did know that. Both cats have had microchips for years now, and both of their yearlies are coming up, so we're good. And two of the vets where we go are authorized, so we're covered on that end too. Whew! For a minute there, I was panicking. Not that I'm stressed or anything!


----------



## Elyles

My wife is very anal and went through the stuff but she was not coming without Toby so there was checking, double checking, etc. Now Toby 13 years old has a little one-eyed rescue brother Dos and both are indoor cats. The local vet here is a close friend of ours a well. She comes to the flat to check on them. One thing you will discover here is that the street cats have poor health issues. Both our cats have adapted well to being inside cats and both are trilingual (Cat, English, and Spanish)


----------



## erizo

Hi everyone! American here moving to Spain in January. I've visited several times before; excited to finally make the big jump!


----------



## Elyles

Where to? Where from? Retirement? What is your story?


----------



## Gipsy

Hi Every One, 
after living several months in Fisterra (Galicia) at the end of my St James way, i am moving to Andalusia. 
Cadiz...Almeria... Nerja... ? 
Looking for more info on this forum


----------



## slpmaria

Gipsy said:


> Hi Every One,
> after living several months in Fisterra (Galicia) at the end of my St James way, i am moving to Andalusia.
> Cadiz...Almeria... Nerja... ?
> Looking for more info on this forum


It really depends on what you want. What kind of vibe are you looking for? I'd suggest going to the cities you are interested in and spend at least a few days in each. We knew we wanted to be near the water and someone suggested Fuengirola. We hated it almost from the minute we got there. Cut short our stay after 2 days and went to stay in Malaga. Loved it. Stayed there for a month to get to know the area. Also visited Granada and Cordoba, but Malaga was it for us. Hope that helps.


----------



## josekoko

slpmaria said:


> It really depends on what you want. What kind of vibe are you looking for? I'd suggest going to the cities you are interested in and spend at least a few days in each. We knew we wanted to be near the water and someone suggested Fuengirola. We hated it almost from the minute we got there. Cut short our stay after 2 days and went to stay in Malaga. Loved it. Stayed there for a month to get to know the area. Also visited Granada and Cordoba, but Malaga was it for us. Hope that helps.


I'm on two forums (the Mexican one and this one) because I can't make up my mind. 
The sticking point, for me, is the whole visa thing. 

I have no idea why it's such a difficult thing to understand. I want to leave America and live in Europe, with permanent residency in Spain. 

I'd rather not hire a lawyer. I'm single and have money in the bank and income (not moving there for a job). 

Why can't things be clearer? Oh, that's right, they are, for people who follow the golden rule: the one with the money makes the rules. I know about the 'golden visa'. 

What about a regular guy, like me, with no criminal history, single and not a ton of money - but some to contribute to the economy. 

I guess there's no real incentive to offer an easy way in...and I can't blame them. My preference is Spain, over Mexico. But I don't think I can afford it. 

Perhaps this is part of the process, of acceptance. But I'm open to any ideas...

How are you doing it? Golden visa? You already have a job (worker's visa)? 

Everyone writes about moving here or there - making it sound sort of easy - and that's not what I'm finding.


----------



## slpmaria

josekoko said:


> I'm on two forums (the Mexican one and this one) because I can't make up my mind.
> The sticking point, for me, is the whole visa thing.
> 
> I have no idea why it's such a difficult thing to understand. I want to leave America and live in Europe, with permanent residency in Spain.
> 
> I'd rather not hire a lawyer. I'm single and have money in the bank and income (not moving there for a job).
> 
> Why can't things be clearer? Oh, that's right, they are, for people who follow the golden rule: the one with the money makes the rules. I know about the 'golden visa'.
> 
> What about a regular guy, like me, with no criminal history, single and not a ton of money - but some to contribute to the economy.
> 
> I guess there's no real incentive to offer an easy way in...and I can't blame them. My preference is Spain, over Mexico. But I don't think I can afford it.
> 
> Perhaps this is part of the process, of acceptance. But I'm open to any ideas...
> 
> How are you doing it? Golden visa? You already have a job (worker's visa)?
> 
> Everyone writes about moving here or there - making it sound sort of easy - and that's not what I'm finding.


Actually, we did find it pretty easy, and no - we don't have a ton of money. My husband is retired, I'm not, but I can't do what I do in Spain, so I won't be working. Spain is affordable. Depends on where you choose to live. Barcelona? Madrid? Not so much. But there are tons of smaller cities with culture, arts, etc. where the cost of living is much lower.

Sure, it took us a while (months) to get our paperwork together. Fingerprints, SBI report, apostille, doctor's statements, proof of income, all the translations. But once we handed it all in to the consulate, they got back to us in two weeks saying we were approved. Even paperwork for our cats is minimal (IMHO). We didn't hire a lawyer, did it all ourselves.

I'm a pretty organized person. Here's how I approached the process. Set up a schedule and a logical order for getting each piece of paper you need. Find out how long it will take to do each thing. Due your due diligence and research.

I also subscribe to the philosophy that if it is easy, it is meant to be. If you are having a difficult time, then perhaps Spain is not for you.


----------



## josekoko

Thank you so much for answering. 

What visa are you using, if it's not too personal to answer?


----------



## slpmaria

josekoko said:


> Thank you so much for answering.
> 
> What visa are you using, if it's not too personal to answer?


Not at all. We are on a retirement visa. However, it is also a non-lucrative visa, meaning we are not allowed to work in Spain. However, a non-lucrative visa does allow you to work remotely if your income is coming from the US. So if you're doing, say graphic design, and can do your meetings, development, presentations, etc. online for clients in the US, you're good. 

Research and due diligence.


----------



## josekoko

*thank you*

I totally get you about research and due diligence. I hear different things and that's part of my confusion. I will go directly to the consulate, from here on out. 

But you've been very helpful. Thanks for answering. 

(We don't have a consulate, here, near Seattle. San Francisco is the closest. But if there's a will, there's a way). And I agree with you about when things are hard vs. easy. I haven't given it enough effort to know, yet. 

It's that the original research has been conflicting and somewhat confusing, probably because I 'want to do it perfect'. I know a mistake can be costly (a trip back, etc.).


----------



## josekoko

Maybe I messed up. 

When I do an official search, it says there's no Spanish consulate, in Seattle. But on google, there's another site, called EmbassySites, with a link and info: two points of contact and numbers! (Luis Fernando Esteban Bernáldez, Honorary Consul). I'll call the numbers and see what happens. 
It gives an email address, too. 

(not trying to take up space here - but want to post it, in case it helps someone else).


----------



## slpmaria

josekoko said:


> I totally get you about research and due diligence. I hear different things and that's part of my confusion. I will go directly to the consulate, from here on out.
> 
> But you've been very helpful. Thanks for answering.
> 
> (We don't have a consulate, here, near Seattle. San Francisco is the closest. But if there's a will, there's a way). And I agree with you about when things are hard vs. easy. I haven't given it enough effort to know, yet.
> 
> It's that the original research has been conflicting and somewhat confusing, probably because I 'want to do it perfect'. I know a mistake can be costly (a trip back, etc.).


Stick to the information you get from the Embassy/Consulate. I had read that the approval process would take 3-6 months and when we handed in our paperwork, the woman said oh no, 2-4 weeks at most. And the woman do did our translations (find someone local, do not use an online service) said the paperwork was very little compared to what she needed to come to this country. Good luck.


----------



## baldilocks

slpmaria said:


> Stick to the information you get from the Embassy/Consulate. I had read that the approval process would take 3-6 months and when we handed in our paperwork, the woman said oh no, 2-4 weeks at most. And the woman do did our translations (find someone local, do not use an online service) said the paperwork was very little compared to what she needed to come to this country. Good luck.


Be careful with translators that they are using Spanish as in Spain and not as in South America - there are numerous differences which may hinder you.


----------



## slpmaria

baldilocks said:


> Be careful with translators that they are using Spanish as in Spain and not as in South America - there are numerous differences which may hinder you.


Yes, that is something I forgot to mention. Spanish has "dialectal" differences depending on the country and region. Spanish from Argentina is different from that in Spain, from that in Puerto Rico, from that in Mexico, etc.

My translator was certified, although she did say that there are no professional standards and that anyone can hang up a shingle saying they are professional translators. She was extremely knowledgeable and if anyone in the US is having difficulty finding a qualified translator, I'd be happy to pass along her contact information.

Thanks for pointing that out. It's very important.


----------



## baldilocks

slpmaria said:


> Yes, that is something I forgot to mention. Spanish has "dialectal" differences depending on the country and region. Spanish from Argentina is different from that in Spain, from that in Puerto Rico, from that in Mexico, etc.
> 
> *My translator was certified, although she did say that there are no professional standards *and that anyone can hang up a shingle saying they are professional translators. She was extremely knowledgeable and if anyone in the US is having difficulty finding a qualified translator, I'd be happy to pass along her contact information.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out. It's very important.


Not quite true. SWMBO is a licensed translator and interpreter. She had to have certain qualifications and pass others to get her licence.


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> Not quite true. SWMBO is a licensed translator and interpreter. She had to have certain qualifications and pass others to get her licence.


Some certified translators are dreadful though.

Some friends sent me the minutes of an owners' AGM, translated from Spanish to English. They speak some Spanish, but thought some of what had been translated was wrong. Certainly some of the English was a bit odd.

It was far & away the worst translation of anything that I've seen in my life! To the extent that positive statments had been translated as negative, & vice versa.

They complained - but were told that the translator was certified so couldn't possibly be wrong


----------



## wesdunn1977

*Hi Everyone*

Hi Everyone
My names is Wes, I'm an Expat living in Alicante, mainland Spain.
Thought I would introduce myself here in the first instance. I've been out here for a long time now and not missing the UK cold at all.

Hope everyone is well around here

regards

Wes


----------



## wesdunn1977

There is not a great deal of difference in my opinion, I have lots of Spanish friends and plenty of South American friends here also.. Some use different words from others but they should still do a great job regardless. They are native Spanish speakers after all..


----------



## Gordon1708

*RV repair help Santa Paulo - La Marina*

Hi, My name is Gordon. I have just moved to Spain 2 weeks ago in an American RV. I am looking forward to my semi retirement after working for 46 years. I was in the Black Watch military band for 15 years and had a ball. The RV I bought is 21 yrs old and needs some minor repairs. Can anyone help me with this. I am on a campsite near Santa Paulo. ( La Marina) Thanks guys and gals.

Gordon


----------



## 8280Richard

On a visit for a couple of months to find suitable place to live in retirement
Looking at Oliva, late 60s, ex forces, computer engineer (hardware)
And partner ,she’s same age both active with lots of interest


----------



## Mike.anita

Hi Richard, Welcome . We have just recently moved into our Spanish winter get away, We decided on Alcossebre about 100kms north of Valencia . We came to this area in a motorhome several years ago fell in love with the area it is not a Benidorm nothing like it which suits us .the community we are on is only 40. Apartments 6/7 Brits 2/3 French 2 Dutch 1Irish 20 or so Spanish but all very friendly, we have a small pool and a tennis court plus allocated parking and only 10 minutes walk to the beach.


----------



## Naomi45

*New girl*

Mornning all. My name is Naomi. I live in the UK and own a busy barber shop. We are hoping for a move to mazarron/Murcia within the next 3 years. Have just returned from a quiet week with DH in PDM. We are returning end of May and have rented a house on Isla beach for a month so we can relax, look around and hopefully convert son and daughter. Bringing our son grown daughter and baby grandson. Hoping daughter will love it and we can all make a move. Was wondering if there are many english kids, teenagers/ groups activities etc anywhere in the area. Would like my son to get involved in the area as much as possible. Any suggestions advice appreciated :help:


----------



## josekoko

I'm curious...what do DH and PDM stand for? Is PDM an airport abbreviation? You spent time with 'DH'? I get the UK thing.


----------



## Naomi45

Sorry  DH (Dear Husband) PDM ( Peurto De Mazarron ) x


----------



## Elyles

albertstumm said:


> Hi! I'm albert and I've just begun accumulating the mounds of documents needed for my residency permit (I'm an American). So if all goes well, we'll be landing in Sitges June 1. I'm sure I'll be pestering you with questions, because I already have a million even after months of research.
> Thanks!




Albert, good luck on your transition


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Edrogers

Hi, I'm Edward, moving to Oliva spain January.
I'm 52 Irish looking to chill and relax for few months.


----------



## TVFH

*Moving from Australia to Spain*

Hi, 
I am new here and thinking about moving from Australia to Spain. I have loads of questions and hope that someone will be able to advise one way or another.
We (DH) and I emigrated to Australia 10 years ago from the UK and have traveled extensively all over Australasia and are now thinking of moving back to Europe to be closer to family. We have visited Spain a few times and would like advice from anyone that has either moved from UK to Spain or from Australia to Spain, regarding visas, taxation, healthcare, quality of life and some info on any places recommended for retirees to live. I will ask specific questions later but just wanted to introduce myself and say Hola!

Many thanks.

TVFH


----------



## Elyles

You should find many of your answers here. As an American Expat I doubt I will be much help but if I recall correctly, there are one or two Australian/Europeans here. Anyway, welcome


----------



## TVFH

Thanks for that Elyles. I will get around to asking more specific questions once I figure out the controls! Frightened to death of pressing the wrong buttons, but I’m sure I’ll get used to it!


----------



## Brandi2018

*Newish in Santander*

Hello all,
My name is Brandi. My husband and I moved to Spain about a year and a half ago. We have been living in Santander for about 6 months. wondering if there are any expats in the area!
Thanks


----------



## Brandi2018

How is your process going for deciding where to go? My husband and I have been living in spain for over a year and a half.


----------



## Edrogers

Heading to oliva on the 6th


----------



## AndyLeigh

*New To This Site*

Hi All, Just to introduce ourselves.
My name is Andy and my partner is Jackie. We both currently live in the UK but have decided to move to Valencia this year sometime. We are both looking forward to our new adventure and are looking on here to try to make sure we have all the information we need for a smooth & successful relocation.


----------



## Roland_O

AndyLeigh said:


> Hi All, Just to introduce ourselves.
> 
> My name is Andy and my partner is Jackie. We both currently live in the UK but have decided to move to Valencia this year sometime. We are both looking forward to our new adventure and are looking on here to try to make sure we have all the information we need for a smooth & successful relocation.




We have been in Valencia for 18 months, also from the UK. Loving it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Subndancer

Hi Guys just want to say hello.

My name is Alan and my old ladys name is Kathy, we pick up the keys to our new home on Tuesday, we can not wait.


----------



## smudgy

Greetings to all. Hubby and I are planning to relocate to Almería with our daft Golden Retriever around March/April time as we're now both retired. Planning to rent a property initially and see how we fare - don't have any particular reservations, just cautious by nature 

Into the second year of Spanish lessons and much more confident now when visiting that I can both understand and make myself understood, but very much a work in progress. I've been busily trawling for info regarding getting NIE no, padron, residency, healthcare etc. and have found the info on here extremely helpful - thank you! Thought it time I registered and introduced myself properly and I'll try not to ask too many daft questions


----------



## AdeP

Hola,

After many happy holidays/long weekends travelling around Andalucia we've fallen under it's spell.

And after 4 years of repeatedly being drawn to Cadiz city, excitedly bringing friends, (spitting at Rick Stein (metaphorically!) for popularising it ever so slightly) we finally came back in winter to check the place out and see what the local property market was like (been mumbling about buying somewhere for a couple of years).

Our fact finding mission accidentally landed us with a modest but bright and well appointed holiday apartment.
Ooops!

So now fumbling our way through the minefield of buying a property in a country that we only know pidgeon/social side of the language.

Adrian & Jo


----------



## baldilocks

AdeP said:


> Hola,
> 
> After many happy holidays/long weekends travelling around Andalucia we've fallen under it's spell.
> 
> And after 4 years of repeatedly being drawn to Cadiz city, excitedly bringing friends, (spitting at Rick Stein (metaphorically!) for popularising it ever so slightly) we finally came back in winter to check the place out and see what the local property market was like (been mumbling about buying somewhere for a couple of years).
> 
> Our fact finding mission accidentally landed us with a modest but bright and well appointed holiday apartment.
> Ooops!
> 
> So now fumbling our way through the minefield of buying a property in a country that we only know pidgeon/social side of the language.
> 
> Adrian & Jo


Take great care. 

Find yourself a good translator who knows what she/he is doing when dealing with property purchases.
Find yourself a good lawyer (abogado) who knows what she/he is doing when dealing with property purchases.
Do NOT use somebody who is recommended by/in league with, an estate agent.

Good luck


----------



## Steven911

Hi everyone im looking to move to Spain with my family I'm worried about my eldest son he's 14 years old and i worry he won't settle in is there any English teachers teaching in Spanish state school in torremolinas and surrounding areas that can help him settle in school give him extra help with his Spanish another option for me is to send him to international school for 2 years we're he can settle in and learn the language ready for his a levels


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Steven911 said:


> Hi everyone im looking to move to Spain with my family I'm worried about my eldest son he's 14 years old and i worry he won't settle in is there any English teachers teaching in Spanish state school in torremolinas and surrounding areas that can help him settle in school give him extra help with his Spanish another option for me is to send him to international school for 2 years we're he can settle in and learn the language ready for his a levels


Most people, myself included would advise an international school at his age. Spanish children at his age typically study a larger number of subjects than students in the UK, they are very test and exam orientated and unfortunately learning is still based on memorization and for this you need very advanced language skills that will take years to acquire, even as a young person.
There are threads about coming over with older children, but don't know what you'd need to look up in the search


----------



## Pesky Wesky

smudgy said:


> Greetings to all. Hubby and I are planning to relocate to Almería with our daft Golden Retriever around March/April time as we're now both retired. Planning to rent a property initially and see how we fare - don't have any particular reservations, just cautious by nature
> 
> Into the second year of Spanish lessons and much more confident now when visiting that I can both understand and make myself understood, but very much a work in progress. I've been busily trawling for info regarding getting NIE no, padron, residency, healthcare etc. and have found the info on here extremely helpful - thank you! Thought it time I registered and introduced myself properly and I'll try not to ask too many daft questions


Ask all the questions you want, although some of the answers might be a bit daft!

As far as language goes it's great that you are making the effort. Don't forget though, language learning is an ongoing process that never really finishes, so even though it will sometimes be frustrating, embarrassing and demoralizing it can also be fun and energizing at times, so keep at it.


----------



## PelicanPete

Well what a great website for expats!

My name is Pete and my wife is Jo and we are at a stage in our lives where the kids have grown and gone to Uni so we want a new adventure in our lives! We are both retired from the UK Fire & Rescue Service and for the past few years have been developing properties together taking our dogs with us to work.  What a great life...

We bought a villa last year up in the beautiful mountains 40 mins from Valencia and we have just fallen in love with the Spanish people, lifestyle, culture and breathtaking scenery. So much that we are now in the process of downsizing in the UK and buying a bigger home in the Jalon / Marina Alta area. Since May last year we have been over to Valencia about every 3 weeks enjoying the city, beach, culture and surrounding mountains and countryside. This is our country of choice to live in! 

My wife did an IGCSE course in Spanish last year and after intense study and learning she achieved an A* within 12 months. I'm so proud of her (although it does make me rather lazy with the language) she found sitting the exams with 15 year olds rather interesting....

I can see that this website will be useful to ask lots of questions (I've started already...) and I look forward to sharing and exploring your knowledge and helping us with our new lives.

Cheers, Salud!


----------



## PelicanPete

AndyLeigh said:


> Hi All, Just to introduce ourselves.
> My name is Andy and my partner is Jackie. We both currently live in the UK but have decided to move to Valencia this year sometime. We are both looking forward to our new adventure and are looking on here to try to make sure we have all the information we need for a smooth & successful relocation.


Hi Andy, last year we too purchased a villa near Valencia, 40 mins up in the mountains near a town called Macastre. When you move make sure you take a trip up into the mountains as the views and scenery are breathtaking! Valencia is one of our favourite cities, it has the beautiful old town, beach close by and the stunning modern City of Arts and Sciences. Its a cracking place to live and so friendly. If you need anything just shout.


----------



## Roland_O

PelicanPete said:


> We bought a villa last year up in the beautiful mountains 40 mins from Valencia and we have just fallen in love with the Spanish people, lifestyle, culture and breathtaking scenery. So much that we are now in the process of downsizing in the UK and buying a bigger home in the Jalon / Marina Alta area.



Why Jalon? Its a fair bit different there to Macastre. Was the attraction being close to more brits? Or to the Sea? I am guessing that it must be more expensive.


----------



## Leigh56

My name is Leigh. I am a retired swimming teacher and swimming coach from the U.K. I am hoping to relocate to Spain within the year (subject to selling my UK home)

I would like to live in or around Sax as I do not want to be around the holidaymakers but as Sax has a train service to Alicante I would be able to visit the coast.

I have German Shepherd dogs so am looking for detached villa / house with over 3000sq. m. land with no neighbours but not isolated. I do not want the dogs to annoy people living near by.

I also hear that Villena has a go Kart track and there is paintballing not too far away which will suit my grown up children when they come for holidays.

I would appreciate comments from anyone who lives in this area who could give information or advise me.

Thank you


----------



## Bluebutterchild

*Sa Pobla*

Hello All

My name is Carol-Ann. Im originally South African, but have lived in England for a very long time now. 
I have just put in an offer (been accepted) on an old townhouse in Sa Pobla. I would so appreciate any advice or recommendations from anyone regarding the buying and restoration process. 

Many thanks


----------



## prannoy

Hi, It hink I'm not yet welcome here since I haven't reached Spain yet. 

But hey, I'm an Indian trying to find a job in Spain. 

If there is an Indian expats out there, what are the procedures in terms of getting visa and being able to work in spain?


----------



## Wendy Woo 56

*Hi All!!*

My husband (mal) and I are hoping to move to Southern Spain in September this year !!

We want a long term rental that will accommodate 2 -well behaved small dogs!

We know the area around Malaga quite well but are open to all ideas!!!

We are planning to come over in April to hunt down some potential properties but any help/advice/agents to contact would be gratefully received!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Wendy Woo 56 said:


> My husband (mal) and I are hoping to move to Southern Spain in September this year !!
> 
> We want a long term rental that will accommodate 2 -well behaved small dogs!
> 
> We know the area around Malaga quite well but are open to all ideas!!!
> 
> We are planning to come over in April to hunt down some potential properties but any help/advice/agents to contact would be gratefully received!!


Look at the FAQ's sticky; there is a list of estate agents and a wealth of information about renting, cars, taxes... If you have any other questions, just start a thread on the main Spain page


----------



## gorray

*Moving to Spain*

Hi xavia, my wife and I are planning to move to Alicante (south)region, house sold waiting on contracts finalised. Our plan is to take a long term rental to adjust to lifestyle,living and community ect.for 6 months then hopefuly purchase property. We would appreciate any guidance/ help in process of opening a Spanish bank account and/or renting long term as in some reading have found conflicting info that you need Spanish account (Residents)to pay utilities and have an address to open a Bank Account ? Its a chicken and egg syndrome what comes first can you get one before the other. Income could be private pension plus funds from Uk account via a cash converter.
Any info would be gratefuly appreciated.
Gorray


----------



## robp

*New here!*

Hi all. Thanks for the addition.

My name is Rob Peck. I've been thinking about buying a place in Spain for years and now is the time! I'll rent initially but have a reasonable idea of what I want to buy. I'm English but flying from Australia to Spain next month and hope to rent in the Murcia area. Possibly nearby to the Mar Menor. Although It's not necessary for me to buy close to the coast.

My main outdoors interest is sailing. (Yachting). So I want to be within a reasonable distance of marinas. I'd actually be interested in some casual work in that line.

I'll post with some questions and hope that I can gain some information before I arrive in Spain.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Talldaveb

*Newbie*

Hi to everyone. I am David , I moved to Spain in May of last year and rented a place to explore the property market. Finally found a place in Ontinyent Valencia province as property prices here are still low . Busy renovating the place now . Would be great to get advice on the forums and maybe give some. Would love to hear from anybody in the Ontinyent area .

Already learning fast about standards of workmanship here and the dreaded ' Red Tape' .

Would also be nice to participate in Language exchange.


----------



## Wendywoo1

Hi! My name is Wendy and am a newbie to this forum. My partner and I are looking to buy a home in Frigiliana and I wonder if any one can tell me if there is an expat group/newspaper for the area?


----------



## Luckygirl

Hi! I’m Cici. My husband & I are new to the Costa Brava region of Cataluña. Anyone else near our general vicinity?


----------



## davidlliria

Hi Guys,

Really interesting site with lots of useful information. Looking forward to making my dream come true!


----------



## sandeld

Hello!

I'm from the U.S. and a new Spanish resident. I just picked up my card yesterday. I've been living here for 10 months already and traveled back and forth for a year before that.

I can't wait to dive into the forum and find some answers I've desperately been looking for elsewhere online to no avail. And if not, hopefully this forum is filled with friendly and helpful people to point me in the right direction.

See you around very soon!


----------



## Elyles

sandeld said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm from the U.S. and a new Spanish resident. I just picked up my card yesterday. I've been living here for 10 months already and traveled back and forth for a year before that.
> 
> I can't wait to dive into the forum and find some answers I've desperately been looking for elsewhere online to no avail. And if not, hopefully this forum is filled with friendly and helpful people to point me in the right direction.
> 
> See you around very soon!




I just received permanent residency myself after 5 consecutive years here. Most of your information here applies to Citizens other than Americans. Any specific questions? We live in the province of Huesca in the Pyrenees and love it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeld

Elyles said:


> I just received permanent residency myself after 5 consecutive years here. Most of your information here applies to Citizens other than Americans. Any specific questions? We live in the province of Huesca in the Pyrenees and love it.


Wow, really?!?!

In fact, one of the very first things I wanted to research was finding other people living in the Aragón Pyrenees!

My girlfriend and I currently live in Cantabria, but we are super interested in that area. We're traveling to Mallos de Riglos in a couple of weeks with another friend to check it out and do some rock climbing.

We're younger than most expats (I'm turning 35 in May, she's turning 32 on Monday), so we're looking for a community active in the outdoors, around our age, likes to garden and raise chickens, and live a more natural existence. We've heard that might exist in Aragón or Catalunya (she's from Barcelona) so I'd love to hear your opinions and thoughts on the topic.

And despite how "hippy" that sounds, we're quite normal people. haha! I work online doing marketing and copywriting, and she's a yoga teacher. Cantabria is great in the summer, but this winter has been incredibly hard for both of us....and I'm originally from Wisconsin!

Feel free to PM me if this is not the right place for this conversation.


----------



## Elyles

sandeld said:


> Wow, really?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, one of the very first things I wanted to research was finding other people living in the Aragón Pyrenees!
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend and I currently live in Cantabria, but we are super interested in that area. We're traveling to Mallos de Riglos in a couple of weeks with another friend to check it out and do some rock climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> We're younger than most expats (I'm turning 35 in May, she's turning 32 on Monday), so we're looking for a community active in the outdoors, around our age, likes to garden and raise chickens, and live a more natural existence. We've heard that might exist in Aragón or Catalunya (she's from Barcelona) so I'd love to hear your opinions and thoughts on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> And despite how "hippy" that sounds, we're quite normal people. haha! I work online doing marketing and copywriting, and she's a yoga teacher. Cantabria is great in the summer, but this winter has been incredibly hard for both of us....and I'm originally from Wisconsin!
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to PM me if this is not the right place for this conversation.




To live like Mother Jones there are tons of pueblos near larger towns where this is possible. Of course, you must make the selection. A friend of mine has a couple of country places near here where couples are doing what you discuss. Here, Jaca is a sports based community. Although we live near ski resorts in Jaca, there is little snow. Being a cheese head, you should appreciate the Pyrenees. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeld

Elyles said:


> To live like Mother Jones there are tons of pueblos near larger towns where this is possible. Of course, you must make the selection. A friend of mine has a couple of country places near here where couples are doing what you discuss. Here, Jaca is a sports based community. Although we live near ski resorts in Jaca, there is little snow. Being a cheese head, you should appreciate the Pyrenees.


You are speaking my language, my friend! We've heard good things about Jaca too so now it's just a matter of getting over there and finding the right little pueblito. Can you tell me a little about the summer and winter weather? Here's some reference information about where we are in Cantabria:

Summer:

High temps around 28
Lots of sun (surprisingly)
Maybe 1 day per week of complete rain

Winter:

Average daily temps around 10
Rain and/or hail almost every day (at least 3 days/week)
We'd be lucky if we got 1 day per week of complete sun. It's usually completely socked in with clouds all the time, everyday.

For the summer, we're looking for something pretty similar. I don't do well in heat so highs in the low 30's is about all I can handle. For winter, we really don't mind cold. We really don't mind snow. We'd really like some sun. So even if it was 0 degrees with snow on the ground, but sunny....we'd love it. We could even tolerate rain 2 or 3 days per week if the rest of the week was sunny.

Does that sound like what you have or close to it?

And as for appreciating the Pyrenees...absolutely. I lived in the Colorado Rockies for 4 years and am a sponsored mountain athlete: rock climbing, mountain biking, snowboarding. I haven't lived in WI for 6 years....but I still love cheese.


----------



## Elyles

sandeld said:


> You are speaking my language, my friend! We've heard good things about Jaca too so now it's just a matter of getting over there and finding the right little pueblito. Can you tell me a little about the summer and winter weather? Here's some reference information about where we are in Cantabria:
> 
> 
> 
> Summer:
> 
> 
> High temps around 28
> 
> Lots of sun (surprisingly)
> 
> Maybe 1 day per week of complete rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter:
> 
> 
> Average daily temps around 10
> 
> Rain and/or hail almost every day (at least 3 days/week)
> 
> We'd be lucky if we got 1 day per week of complete sun. It's usually completely socked in with clouds all the time, everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the summer, we're looking for something pretty similar. I don't do well in heat so highs in the low 30's is about all I can handle. For winter, we really don't mind cold. We really don't mind snow. We'd really like some sun. So even if it was 0 degrees with snow on the ground, but sunny....we'd love it. We could even tolerate rain 2 or 3 days per week if the rest of the week was sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that sound like what you have or close to it?
> 
> 
> 
> And as for appreciating the Pyrenees...absolutely. I lived in the Colorado Rockies for 4 years and am a sponsored mountain athlete: rock climbing, mountain biking, snowboarding. I haven't lived in WI for 6 years....but I still love cheese.




Summer is nice. Highs around 28 but not for long periods. Mostly around 25. We’re mountain people. I spent the last 9 years stateside as a Psychologist in the ski capital of the US near Park City, in the middle of six or seven major ski resorts. The beauty here is very little snow to shovel in the winter. Normally it is 5-10 degrees here but this winter has been colder. One can road bicycle most of the year. We do have some snow falls but it melts off in a few days at the most. The Fall and Spring are gorgeous. Lots of sunny days. With the Pyrenees so close, the resorts will be socked in with snow and people out on bicycles here. We get rain, but not a bunch, like where you are. 

Jaca itself is like a 2000 year old Park City. The city owns a decent ski resort 30 km from here (Astun) that is next to Candachu, owned by another city. The city itself is a second home community that normally has around 12k people but swells in August and at fiestas. 

Sports wise, there is a decent, reasonably priced Polideportivo with a good gym, Olympic pool and thermal spa. There is tons of mountain biking as well as road biking here with Organized clubs and a couple of decent bike shops. The Mountineering part of Mayencos might suit your climbing needs or at least could give you the information you seek. They have a website. We also have a Professional Ice Hockey (Pista de Hielo) and a professional team. 

When we first came, going on six years ago we were both avid skiers and I was a cyclist. Now the doctors have kicked me off the skis and the road bicycle so I stick to riding my mountain bike in town and swimming. 

I could go on and on about what the area can offer but you will have to just check it out yourself. I’m sure it would meet your needs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeld

Elyles said:


> Summer is nice. Highs around 28 but not for long periods. Mostly around 25. We’re mountain people. I spent the last 9 years stateside as a Psychologist in the ski capital of the US near Park City, in the middle of six or seven major ski resorts. The beauty here is very little snow to shovel in the winter. Normally it is 5-10 degrees here but this winter has been colder. One can road bicycle most of the year. We do have some snow falls but it melts off in a few days at the most. The Fall and Spring are gorgeous. Lots of sunny days. With the Pyrenees so close, the resorts will be socked in with snow and people out on bicycles here. We get rain, but not a bunch, like where you are.
> 
> Jaca itself is like a 2000 year old Park City. The city owns a decent ski resort 30 km from here (Astun) that is next to Candachu, owned by another city. The city itself is a second home community that normally has around 12k people but swells in August and at fiestas.
> 
> Sports wise, there is a decent, reasonably priced Polideportivo with a good gym, Olympic pool and thermal spa. There is tons of mountain biking as well as road biking here with Organized clubs and a couple of decent bike shops. The Mountineering part of Mayencos might suit your climbing needs or at least could give you the information you seek. They have a website. We also have a Professional Ice Hockey (Pista de Hielo) and a professional team.
> 
> When we first came, going on six years ago we were both avid skiers and I was a cyclist. Now the doctors have kicked me off the skis and the road bicycle so I stick to riding my mountain bike in town and swimming.
> 
> I could go on and on about what the area can offer but you will have to just check it out yourself. I’m sure it would meet your needs.


Well, I'm completely sold. I can't wait to get over there in a couple of weeks.

I don't really 'need' an expat community, but is there much of one in Jaca or the surrounding area?


----------



## Elyles

sandeld said:


> Well, I'm completely sold. I can't wait to get over there in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really 'need' an expat community, but is there much of one in Jaca or the surrounding area?




No expat communities. Few speak English. There are a few Brits living in and nearby and occasionally one hears of an American around here and there. If your Spanish needs polish, you can attend classes at the Escuela de Adultos (gratis). We have a language school here as well but few speak any English outside of school. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeItMo

*Hello*

Hello All
I'm a British citizen, mid-forties, living for 15 years in Italy as resident.
I teach English in a private language school.
I'm seriously considering a relocation to the south coast, probably Malaga. I see this city as being sufficiently big to satisfy my work, housing, free time requirements.
Several reasons for my relocation idea; a not insignificant one being the climate - mild winters and fresher, less humid summers than my present location, and living close to the sea which I have been promising myself for some time.
I own my apartment outright, no mortgage, so would be looking to buy in the medium to longer term.
Considering my present work I'd see this as my main employment prospect in Spain, possibly in a language school combined with some private students.
I started a Brexit-induced Italian citizenship application last year but a move to Spain could cut short its realisation.
I'll be doing some research here on taxes, renting, various bureaucratic procedures and so on.
I'm planning a visit to Malaga in April for a few days to do a recce of possible areas to live. I've spent a few days in the city in the past and liked what I saw so hopefully my reaquaintance won't disappoint...
a dopo!
Mike


----------



## 12characters

Hi all,My name is Pat (he),living in Devon . I've put a deposit on a Calp house and am hoping to have keys by may,i've been trying to ring the consulate in London all day to ask the routine for NIE app's but no answer and the email address doesn't seem to work. I printed the Spanish form off but don't know what the next step would be - i assume it's an appointment but i can't ask them if they don't answer . I would be glad to hear if anybody can point me at what to do next ....or should i post this elsewhere

Thanks, Pat


----------



## mickeymci

Hi all, Mickey living in Edinburgh but from Northern Ireland looking at buying a place in Gandia.


----------



## cermignano

Hi 12 characters. Try emailing the consulate and asking for an apt. Or use their website to see if there is a facility for making appointments. Also put your request on main forum


----------



## 12characters

cermignano said:


> Hi 12 characters. Try emailing the consulate and asking for an apt. Or use their website to see if there is a facility for making appointments. Also put your request on main forum


Thanks, i've tried emailing 3 times but always get an error message when i send and i havenae seen an app't facility . Still no answer on the phone . It's tear your hair out stuff.
Pat


----------



## cermignano

can you try another consulate or phone British Embassy for a moan about it?


----------



## baldilocks

If you want to get an NIE, it can only be done in Spain. If you complete an application form and take it to the consulate, they will forward it to Spain to be dealt with. The process is easy enough to do in Spain. Registering as a resident is not so easy or bl**dy difficult depending on which Foreigners' Office you go to 
.
N.I.E. (Foreigners' Identity Number) and certificates of non residence


----------



## Pesky Wesky

12characters said:


> Hi all,My name is Pat (he),living in Devon . I've put a deposit on a Calp house and am hoping to have keys by may,i've been trying to ring the consulate in London all day to ask the routine for NIE app's but no answer and the email address doesn't seem to work. I printed the Spanish form off but don't know what the next step would be - i assume it's an appointment but i can't ask them if they don't answer . I would be glad to hear if anybody can point me at what to do next ....or should i post this elsewhere
> 
> Thanks, Pat


You should post this on the main forum, but here it is...


> The N.I.E. and certificates of non residence (certificados de No Residencia) are only issued by the Police in Spain. This Consulate can however forward your application to the Police in Spain.
> 
> It takes at least 4 weeks to get your N.I.E. or certificate when applying through this Consulate General.
> 
> Please do not apply through this Consulate if your reason is one of the following:
> 
> 
> You intend to live in Spain. Once you are in Spain, you must register with the local Town Hall where you intend to live.
> Summer seasonal ﻿work.


And the info continues. Look here...
N.I.E. (Foreigners' Identity Number) and certificates of non residence


----------



## 12characters

Thanks, i'm trying to do it via London because it suits my situation + i didn't expect it to be difficult .I wont be a resident. I managed to get an email to send to the consul last night, by adding the email address manually instead of copying the link, i've had a message from the embassy too.

Somebody else is going up on Tuesday , no appointment req'd, just queue . Thanks for the links .


----------



## stuwoolf

Buenas tardes. (thats my grasp Spanish language exhausted! oh apart from Lo siento no hablo espanol)

Thanks for permitting me to join your community.

My wife and I married in Scotland in December last year with the idea of living in Scotland. We are both on the mature side of 55 (say no more). Due to a mistake with a visa we are now in limbo and await the issue of a UK Spouse Visa.

Anyway to cut a long story short, we are now looking at options and will post a question in the appropriate body of the forum.

Thanks again for having me.


----------



## montuiiri

*New here*

Hi all

Just joined so will give a little intro:

My name is Will, I am 33 and currently live in Birmingham UK.
I have use of family apartment in Mallorca so get to go and have cheap holidays over there.
Used to live on the island many years ago and went to a few schools out there.
Looking to move back to the island as fed up of all the red tape and politics in the UK.
Just want a simpler life and be happy doing something I enjoy.

Hopefully will make this a reality and a bonus already having somewhere on the island.
Just need a job :fingerscrossed:


----------



## coopermeister

*New to forum*

I'm Andy. Currently living near London living with my daughter and partner who are both Spanish. Looking to move to Spain in the next few years or before our daughter turns five! I work in IT and my partner is a vet. I have the NIE and bank account sorted! Just trying for that allusive job!


----------



## Hkdave

Hola, 
David has a place near Alora in Malaga. He has a motorcycle and loves discovering Spain.
He has joined the site to get/give info and ideas about living in Spain part-time.


----------



## Paranoid Pete

*Newbie*

Hi All,

Thanks for the add to your informative site. 👍

My name is Mark and I am 43 years old, currently living near Cardiff in Wales with my Wife Nichola.

We are currently looking for 6 month winter rentals in Spain's Andalusia region and have settled on Almunecar/Granada. The hope is to eventually move out altogether, so this trip is more of a scouting trip for area's we would like to eventually live.

I am sure help and information from this site will make our eventual move a lot easier.

Thanks in advance 
Mark


----------



## LHinPanama

*Visiting / Relocating?*

Hello,

My name is Lindsay my wife and I are retired US citizens living in Panama we are in Italy now visiting friends, will be traveling to Spain in a few weeks for a few weeks. Mostly in southern Spain along the coast. We are exploring for a possible place to live fro a few years. Any thoughts and is there any problem renting a car, IDP?

Regards and thanks
:car:


----------



## toddamparo

hello everyone! I've been lurking for quite a while, enjoying the posts immensely. I'm American, married to Spanish woman from Valencia. We currently live in Seattle WA USA. We've contemplated a move back to Spain but never really got anything going. There are grandkids here etc, so it would be a big challenge for my wife to move. 

In any case, I love thinking and dreaming about it. I'm a HR Mgr here, with no real thoughts of retiring soon. However this site helps me keep the dream alive! 

Most recently with the health insurance crisis in the USA and me not being able to afford the "affordable care" I've considered having my wife go back to Spain for some medical issues. She is still a spanish national, with her DNI and soc sec info. 

All my best to all of you who have bend able to make the move!

Todd


----------



## Tossenque

*old timer*

Hi to every body. I have spent 13 years living on the Costa Brava, but am very new to this site, so I am pleased to meet you all. I am 72, mind still works great,( imo) but body shot to pieces with osteo arthritis.

I am also gay, so if there is a Gay Forum here, can someone tell me, because maybe I didn't look through everything thoroughly. If not, maybe I can ask for one. Any sisters and brothers out there? Of course there are!

I love living here, and never want to return to UK. If Brexit turns sour (sourer than it already is) I might go for Citizenship over here. I worry about Cataluña breaking away from Spain, and the effect that might have on me, i.e. I suppose I would no longer be living in the EU. I have lots of political opinions which I will keep to myself at the moment!


----------



## Tossenque

Oops! just found Gay in Spain. But I still want to say hello to everyone .


----------



## cermignano

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tossenque

Gracias!


----------



## Snowwood

*Hello*



john42 said:


> Hi every one . I am a nubey to this ,so i may need some help. My name is John . Is any one there ,.??


Just joined today feeling my way around just retired and thinking of driving down to Spain in September with husband to rent and see what happens next


----------



## Tossenque

how much do you think you will get for your husband! just kidding. I retired and drove down to Spain, bought a house and been here 13 years. I will never return to UK. The lifestyle is so different, the people in general, in my opinion, so much less aggressive than people in the UK. Also very tolerant of differences. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Snowwood

*hi*



cermignano said:


> Welcome to the forum


It was nice to get a positive reply you never now if your doing the right thing but need an adventure I don't think I will get anything for my husband Iv worn him out over 46 years so will have to keep him on


----------



## paul.singer

*moving to Girona*

Hello,
Retired early, and moving to a warmer climate than northern Europe end of May 2018. Only myself and 2 dogs to take care of. Interested in classic cars, gardening, socializing, travel. Want to rent for the moment in the area of Gironda, and look around before buying somewhere. Really would like a house with reasonable sized garden in a suburban area. The question is where to start looking for furnished rented property, then where is good to eventually settle down. Would need a large garage/storage area eventually.
Ideas welcome


----------



## AnnBob

*Moving to spain*



xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> Hello, My husband Bob and myself Ann with our two Dogs, Bean and Willow are coming out to Spain to look for a new beginning, We are in our sixties and retired, we are looking to have fun and meet new people. We would like to live in the Arboleas area, so if anyone would like to make contact please feel to do so.


----------



## paul.singer

*sounds like my kind of place*



Tossenque said:


> how much do you think you will get for your husband! just kidding. I retired and drove down to Spain, bought a house and been here 13 years. I will never return to UK. The lifestyle is so different, the people in general, in my opinion, so much less aggressive than people in the UK. Also very tolerant of differences. I hope all goes well for you.


60's and retired as well.
Sounds like my kind of place.
Havent lived in the UK for a while now, been living in Belgium for 12 years and looking for somewhere warmer and friendly. Kind of like the look of Girona. 
Any ideas on where's good around that area? First to rent, then to settle down.
Be driving down there from Belgium at the end of May with my twa' dugs.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

paul.singer said:


> Hello,
> Retired early, and moving to a warmer climate than northern Europe end of May 2018. Only myself and 2 dogs to take care of. Interested in classic cars, gardening, socializing, travel. Want to rent for the moment in the area of Gironda, and look around before buying somewhere. Really would like a house with reasonable sized garden in a suburban area. The question is where to start looking for furnished rented property, then where is good to eventually settle down. Would need a large garage/storage area eventually.
> Ideas welcome


Try using the forum search. Type in a place name (like Javea/ Xàbia) or area (Costa Blanca) and see if there is any info on it that has already been posted. Don't forget to look at the FAQ's too.


----------



## Tankman

*Newbee*

Hi All,

Just joined today! I live in Germany but hail from Scotland, with aspirations to move permanently to Spain in a few years.

Prost


----------



## david-mel

*dreams to reality*

Hello everyone,
my name is david aged 32 and my wife to be is mel age 24, and we have a little boy calvin who is away to turn 2 in june.

we are looking into the possibility of moving to Spain to make it our forever home.

we came across this site after being recommended and will be asking a lot of questions and doing a lot of research from the information provided.

we are thinking of denia but also liked the look of mijas

i think some holidays are in order to help us decide

look forward to getting to know everyone and maybe even meeting new people in the future


----------



## DiandRich

Hi, My Name is Rich and my wife and I are looking to move to Spain in the next few months. We have sold our house and are now just waiting for completion to get into the moving frame of mind!

I'm hoping to get lots of helpful info from on here so we can get ourselves set up once we arrive!

We're looking for properties to rent around Benidorm, but wanted to know what the best areas are around there, and if there were any areas to avoid? any help appreciated!

Thanks
Rich & Di.


----------



## YourLanzaroteHome

*Hi All,*

My name in Martine, originally from Belgium!

Moved to Lanzarote (Canary Islands) in 2011 and I"m working as Real Estate Agent.

Any questions about buying and selling in the canary islands? just ask!

Have a great day!

Martine


----------



## prettilydancing

*Family of 4 moving to Seville*

Hello,
My family will be moving to Seville for only 12-18mos in Q1 2019. My husband is a professional musician/producer/sound engineer here in CA & has been studying Flamenco guitar for a few years & will be attending the Christina Heeren school for guitar. I have been studying Flamenco dance for ~8 yrs. & will be taking a variety of classes around town. We have two boys 10 & 12. I work remotely for an American business consulting company & will be hosted by our Madrid office, but living in Seville. My husband, Michael is fluent in Spanish, the boys & I not so much, but we're working with Rosetta Stone. My biggest concern is school for the boys. The cost of private American/British schools is extravagant & beyond our budget for this adventure. I'm leaning towards home school with curriculum from a local school here in CA for the remaining school year until we scope out the various concertados that may be a good fit for the 2019-2020 school year. For the home school bit, I need to hire a tutor to assist & ideally teach the boys classroom Spanish. Even though I work from home I can't juggle their school work & my job everyday. Any suggestions/information would be greatly appreciated! 
Thank you!!


----------



## flolassnig

*New Austro-Canadian*

Hola then!

My name is Florian and I am an Austrian and Canadian citizen. I have two kids (age 6&8) and a wife and as a family we want to move to Gran Canaria. So we have started the immigration process. My wife is Canadian, my children and I are Austrian (EU citizens). My sister lives on Gran Canaria is is very helpful. I am an Osteopath by trade and will open a clinic on the island. Any advice and communication is greatly appreciated!

Love from Canada,

Flo


----------



## davychez

*Moving to Torrevieja*

Hi,

My name is Cheryl and my Husband is Davy. We are currently living in Thailand, been here for 6 years and will be moving to Torrevieja in the near future.
I'm looking forward to finding out lots of information and tips from this forum


----------



## Snowy206

*Our dream?*

Hi, i am Adele and oh who has just retired. Living in Uk but seriously looking at moving to Spain in a few years(caring for elderly m-i-l at present). 

Currently using this time to learn some spanish as realise this is important. We have so much to learn and do. I will be having a good read and then i am sure i will have a thousand questions.

Hubby is a golfer so this was a big priority but is now 10 days post heart bypass so the golf course is not biggest priority at moment.... maybe the health care? We have a dog who will come with us and possibly my horse? Depends on how long before we move?

We will be financially secure so don't need to work............ is the easy life in the sunshine just a dream??? we shall see )


----------



## Snowy206

Hi David, we liked Denia area too, flew out in Feb for a good look around and back again in September to look further south.... all so beautiful. Good luck.


----------



## RainbowMan

*First Post*

Hi,

I'm in the final 12 months of life here in the UK before moving to Spain on early retirement. Looking to move to Northern Spain (Asturias and Cantabria).

Hoping to find tips and pointers from experienced folks along the way. 

Its all quite scary and exciting at the same time and hadn't planned to go so soon but Brexit has forced my hand, i see it as a positive thing.

Anyway, greetings!

Ger.


----------



## lukelundemo

*Retiring to Costa del Sol*

My wife (Charlotte-73) and myself (Luke-68) retired last year from Mississippi in USA. We sold our businesses (computer repair and fair trade gift shop) and retired as CEO of a cooperative organic grocery and restaurant.
We were also tired of US politics. We supported candidates with a progressive-democratic-socialist agenda. We had local success but not state and national.
We first thought we would retire to Bali. Spent two wonderful months there but realized it was going to be to hot for us. Relocated to the southern coast of Spain and are finding the climate just right. We are about to start the 'Non-Lucrative Residency Permit" process and wondering if we really need the help of a Spanish law firm. We'll be renting not buying. We may spend part of each year in the Canaries. Been there and enjoyed it.


----------



## Canon Fodder

Hi,

Newest member to join this forum hoping to gleam nuggets of wisdom before buying a holiday home in the Torrevieja area.

My daughter and her family already live in the Murcia area which encouraged my wife and I to enjoy some Spanish sun in our twilight years, we intend to seek out some expat groups in the area.


----------



## The Kendalls

*Moving here soon*

Hi, the three of us (dogs here too) are in the San Javier area at the moment gaining as much info as we can before we return to the UK in July. We’re heading back here in Sept with the intention of renting for as long as we can. We’re currently caravanning in a lovely site, before with store our caravan and we head back home in our camper van. We love the Spainish lifestyle and can’t wait to find the right place here. I’m going to be pretty busy when back in the UK sorting out all the logistics of our move!! :clap2:


----------



## Katenbill

Hi
I’m Kate. Me and hubby, Bill, and hopefully our 3 cats (it’s a bone of contention at the moment) are moving to Spain by Christmas. We are coming over to Andalucia for three weeks in September with a view to finding the right area and then a long-term let when we make the big move at Christmas. It’s very early days at the moment, but we’d appreciate any help or advice on how to go about making the move. So that’s why I’m here. I’m very excited and raring to go!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Katenbill said:


> Hi
> I’m Kate. Me and hubby, Bill, and hopefully our 3 cats (it’s a bone of contention at the moment) are moving to Spain by Christmas. We are coming over to Andalucia for three weeks in September with a view to finding the right area and then a long-term let when we make the big move at Christmas. It’s very early days at the moment, but we’d appreciate any help or advice on how to go about making the move. So that’s why I’m here. I’m very excited and raring to go!


Ask any question you like on the forum by opening a new thread. There is also a FAQ sticky which talksabout paperwork, taxes, pets, rental agencies...


----------



## baldilocks

Katenbill said:


> Hi
> I’m Kate. Me and hubby, Bill, and hopefully our 3 cats (it’s a bone of contention at the moment) are moving to Spain by Christmas. We are coming over to Andalucia for three weeks in September with a view to finding the right area and then a long-term let when we make the big move at Christmas. It’s very early days at the moment, but we’d appreciate any help or advice on how to go about making the move. So that’s why I’m here. I’m very excited and raring to go!


It would help if you give us a few clues as to what you are looking for:

Tourist area or not, 
Plenty of English spoken or all Spanish or...
City/town/village/campo
Coastal or inland
Expat area or as far away from, as possible
Mountainous or on a plain
Hot in summer/ freezing cold (possibility of snow in winter)
Historic area with Moorish/Jewish/Visigothic/Ibero- cultural history
etc.


----------



## Engadvisor

Hi I've just signed up as Engadvisor I love Spain & first came to Tossa de Mar in 1972. My dream would be to buy a house/apartment in Spain & relocate. I'm a single woman in my 60's so thought I wouldn't be brave enough alone but came last month and saw a house I loved in Torrevieja. I also met a couple of expats in a group called U3a and it really started to feel like a possibility. It's a lovely house but I think I've lost it now along with a few 1,000 euro! I chose the wrong lawyer! I thought I could trust him as he'd done a presentation at the Place in the Sun Exhibition in London. I hope its still possible to buy something in that area and I hope I get my money back as I need to if I'm going to buy something else. I feel Spain is still calling me though. I love the turquoise sea and the way of life.


----------



## CarlosToSpain

Hello everyone, glad to be here. 
My name is Carlos and I'm very excited to join this forum. I'm originally from Venezuela but have lived in the United States since I was a kid. I am now working very hard to get everything in order to move to Spain where I know in my heart I have always belonged. My grandmother was born in Burgos and my grandfather in Salobreña. Once I visited Spain, I simply fell in love with the people, the places, the culture . . . everything - even whatever imperfections I saw which only made me appreciate life there even more. 
I'm literally just starting to put everything in order (saving some seed money), but I plan on making it there within the next year. I'm a business and immigration attorney by trade - and yes - willing to give up practicing law which I worked so very hard to do - in order to live there. I also do a lot of consulting work for law firms and small businesses with things having to do with technology, cybersecurity and digital forensics. I don't know if I will be able to use any of these skills there which I would love to do, but I'm willing to take the chance. In my spare time - (lol) I teach law and technology at the local University - perhaps I will be fortunate enough to find a teaching job there . . . that would be amazing. I have family in Almeria and in Malaga which I met for the first time in my recent trip in March, 2018. I really love the area around Almeria, but found Sevilla and Malaga beautiful as well.
Thank you for welcoming me to your forum and I look forward to getting to know some of you better over the next few months.


----------



## CarlosToSpain

Hello everyone, glad to be here. 
My name is Carlos and I'm very excited to join this forum. I'm originally from Venezuela but have lived in the United States since I was a kid. I am now working very hard to get everything in order to move to Spain where I know in my heart I have always belonged. My grandmother was born in Burgos and my grandfather in Salobreña. Once I visited Spain, I simply fell in love with the people, the places, the culture . . . everything - even whatever imperfections I saw which only made me appreciate life there even more. 
Scary, for sure . . . but I'm ready.
I'm literally just starting to put everything in order (saving some seed money), but I plan on making it there within the next year. I'm a business and immigration attorney by trade - and yes - willing to give up practicing law which I worked so very hard to do - in order to live there. I also do a lot of consulting work for law firms and small businesses with things having to do with technology, cybersecurity and digital forensics. I don't know if I will be able to use any of these skills there which I would love to do, but I'm willing to take the chance. In my spare time - (lol) I teach law and technology at the local University - perhaps I will be fortunate enough to find a teaching job there . . . that would be amazing. I have family in Almeria and in Malaga which I met for the first time in my recent trip in March, 2018. I really love the area around Almeria, but found Sevilla and Malaga beautiful as well.
Thank you for welcoming me to your forum and I look forward to getting to know some of you better over the next few months.


----------



## Overandout

CarlosToSpain said:


> Hello everyone, glad to be here.
> My name is Carlos and I'm very excited to join this forum. I'm originally from Venezuela but have lived in the United States since I was a kid. I am now working very hard to get everything in order to move to Spain where I know in my heart I have always belonged. My grandmother was born in Burgos and my grandfather in Salobreña. Once I visited Spain, I simply fell in love with the people, the places, the culture . . . everything - even whatever imperfections I saw which only made me appreciate life there even more.
> Scary, for sure . . . but I'm ready.
> I'm literally just starting to put everything in order (saving some seed money), but I plan on making it there within the next year. I'm a business and immigration attorney by trade - and yes - willing to give up practicing law which I worked so very hard to do - in order to live there. I also do a lot of consulting work for law firms and small businesses with things having to do with technology, cybersecurity and digital forensics. I don't know if I will be able to use any of these skills there which I would love to do, but I'm willing to take the chance. In my spare time - (lol) I teach law and technology at the local University - perhaps I will be fortunate enough to find a teaching job there . . . that would be amazing. I have family in Almeria and in Malaga which I met for the first time in my recent trip in March, 2018. I really love the area around Almeria, but found Sevilla and Malaga beautiful as well.
> Thank you for welcoming me to your forum and I look forward to getting to know some of you better over the next few months.


Hi Carlos,

Good luck in Spain, you have some interesting qualifications and experience! With the amount of Spanish firms doing business in "LatAm" as it seems to called so often, I would suspect that with some insistence and networking, your legal experience and technological skills would be attractive to some employers here. I am assuming your Spanish is either native / very advanced by the way.


----------



## Elyles

I tried to send you a friend’s contact info who is a PhD attorney and the Irish Consulate to Spain but you could not receive pm’s yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosToSpain

Hello Elyles, 

Thank you very much for the reply. I'm not sure what I need to do in order to be able to receive PM's but I would imagine that I have to earn that perk on this forum . . . and I would imagine that it has something to do with my contribution to it. Therefore, I will be combing through in order to try and respond to others in case that I have something positive to contribute to someone else. 

Once again, thank you for trying to send me the contact information of your friend, I still can't get over the willingness of everyone here trying to help one another. 


I hope you don't mind if I reach out to you once again once the PM ability has been opened to me. 


Thank you,


Carlos


----------



## CarlosToSpain

Hello "Overandout," 

Thank you for welcoming me to the forum. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am to begin this journey. I do speak Spanish indeed - as I'm fluent in both English and Spanish. 

I'm actually shopping around for tickets to fly back over there in October or November for a couple of weeks and try to make some face to face connections while I'm there.


----------



## AwaytoSpain

Hello All.
Brian and Norm(Dad) here in Midwest US. Replanning a move to Spain in the South. We visited for 3+months last year and loved all of it. I am hoping to chat with folks with experience in having received a Visa Curnta Propia (Autonomo) visa, as well as Non Lucrativa. I will apply for one and Dad for other.

Our documents are about 80% complete...and we are ready to go...Can't wait til our plane touches Spanish soil again...

Thanks for all.


----------



## Elyles

CarlosToSpain said:


> Hello "Overandout,"
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for welcoming me to the forum. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am to begin this journey. I do speak Spanish indeed - as I'm fluent in both English and Spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually shopping around for tickets to fly back over there in October or November for a couple of weeks and try to make some face to face connections while I'm there.




Try Norwegian airlines


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DawnColin

*Planning early retirement in Javea*

Hi, 

Thanks for allowing us to join. Hubby and I are planning an early retirement to Javea. (I am 52, hubby is 60). Our house is on the market so its early days and we are doing lots of research. However, we do have friends in Javea, Denia and Jesus Pobre already so we are pretty familiar with the general area. The move is reliant on selling our house as we don't plan to work, so we will to go to Javea and rent (or stay with friends) and then look for somewhere.

Its exciting but nerve wracking at the same time and a journey that we are looking forward to taking.


Any advice, guidance and general information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica

DawnColin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for allowing us to join. Hubby and I are planning an early retirement to Javea. (I am 52, hubby is 60). Our house is on the market so its early days and we are doing lots of research. However, we do have friends in Javea, Denia and Jesus Pobre already so we are pretty familiar with the general area. The move is reliant on selling our house as we don't plan to work, so we will to go to Javea and rent (or stay with friends) and then look for somewhere.
> 
> Its exciting but nerve wracking at the same time and a journey that we are looking forward to taking.
> 
> 
> Any advice, guidance and general information would be greatly appreciated.


:welcome:

& advance welcome to Jávea too! 

Take a look around & ask anything you need to know.


----------



## uk03878

Hello from us too and thanks for letting us join.
S (aged 52) and A (aged 46)
A retired early
S (me) retiring in three years after being in the IT industry since 17

Currently based in the UK and looking art options of where to go in the world in 2021

When I am bored at work I spend most of the days on spreadsheets modelling retirement and tax scenarios based on living in Spain (yeah I get bored doing that as well)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

DawnColin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for allowing us to join. Hubby and I are planning an early retirement to Javea. (I am 52, hubby is 60). Our house is on the market so its early days and we are doing lots of research. However, we do have friends in Javea, Denia and Jesus Pobre already so we are pretty familiar with the general area. The move is reliant on selling our house as we don't plan to work, so we will to go to Javea and rent (or stay with friends) and then look for somewhere.
> 
> Its exciting but nerve wracking at the same time and a journey that we are looking forward to taking.
> 
> 
> Any advice, guidance and general information would be greatly appreciated.





uk03878 said:


> Hello from us too and thanks for letting us join.
> S (aged 52) and A (aged 46)
> A retired early
> S (me) retiring in three years after being in the IT industry since 17
> 
> Currently based in the UK and looking art options of where to go in the world in 2021
> 
> When I am bored at work I spend most of the days on spreadsheets modelling retirement and tax scenarios based on living in Spain (yeah I get bored doing that as well)


Hi there.
Best thing is to ask a specific question and those who know will answer. You can also search for example for the area you're interested in or whatever you want and there are FAQs too.
Supposedly things will change after Brexit, so not sure any calculations will be relevant...


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon

*New to Forum*

Hello everyone, a bit confused how forum works but will get use to it.


----------



## Elyles

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Hello everyone, a bit confused how forum works but will get use to it.




Welcome and hang in there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ClaireW246

xabiachica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hi, I’m looking to move to La Marina, Alicante within the next 18 months. I will need to work and an currently a college tutor teaching special needs students. What’s it like like living and working in La Marina, I’m sure it’s very different to compare with my brief holidays there. Thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ClaireW246 said:


> Hi, I’m looking to move to La Marina, Alicante within the next 18 months. I will need to work and an currently a college tutor teaching special needs students. What’s it like like living and working in La Marina, I’m sure it’s very different to compare with my brief holidays there. Thanks.


 Hey Claire, You should ask a few questions on the main Spain forum, but if you are relient on working and you want to teach I think you should be looking at ads in the UK to secure employment, It won't be easy to find a special needs post here, but here are some ideas

https://www.tes.com/jobs/browse/spain?page_variant=v2 
https://jobs.theguardian.com/jobs/schools/spain/


----------



## The Shiners

Hi all, we are Keith & Tony and are making plans to move to Sitges near Barcelona in October, we have been going there for holidays for 16 years. We have many friends there who have been giving us some great advice & helping us through the process but we are still very nervous about such a major change. Have been seeing some great advice on this site too.


----------



## K4kate

*Hello/Hola!*

Hi everyone, my name is Kate and my husband and I currently live in the UK. We holiday in Spain twice a year and hope to buy in Spain in the next couple of years. Initially we would be using the property as a holiday home and then plan to retire to Spain as soon as we can. 

I have joined the forum to learn more about Spain and buying property and talk to other people like us, whether still in the UK or who have already moved to Spain. 🙂


----------



## Pesky Wesky

K4kate said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Kate and my husband and I currently live in the UK. We holiday in Spain twice a year and hope to buy in Spain in the next couple of years. Initially we would be using the property as a holiday home and then plan to retire to Spain as soon as we can.
> 
> I have joined the forum to learn more about Spain and buying property and talk to other people like us, whether still in the UK or who have already moved to Spain. 🙂


Hi there!
Problem is that with Brexit just round the corner and nothing cut and dried yet it's impossible to give advice on the legalities. You can get info about possible areas though by going on the main forum and asking or by searching for place names.


----------



## K4kate

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there!
> Problem is that with Brexit just round the corner and nothing cut and dried yet it's impossible to give advice on the legalities. You can get info about possible areas though by going on the main forum and asking or by searching for place names.


Thanks Pesky Wesky, Brexit is one big pain in the proverbial right now. Unless something dynamic happens then we will probably be buying post Brexit but you never know. We can only hope that the rules are only as complex as they are for non-EU residents buying in Spain with no additional pitfalls.

Question for you: do you think it is worth pulling out all the stops to buy before Brexit is completed? We have some money coming in but not sure when but we could afford a temporary top-up on our mortgage until then. Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## Pesky Wesky

K4kate said:


> Thanks Pesky Wesky, Brexit is one big pain in the proverbial right now. Unless something dynamic happens then we will probably be buying post Brexit but you never know. We can only hope that the rules are only as complex as they are for non-EU residents buying in Spain with no additional pitfalls.
> 
> Question for you: do you think it is worth pulling out all the stops to buy before Brexit is completed? We have some money coming in but not sure when but we could afford a temporary top-up on our mortgage until then. Thanks 👍🏻


I am the least indicated person to give an opinion about this. I have only ever bought one house in my life, and that was here 24yrs ago in an entirely different environment. To be honest there are too many unknowns for anybody to be in a position to advise right now.


----------



## Esprit9

Hello,

My name is Ed and I live in California. My parents were born in Portugal but I was born in the US many year ago. I studied in Universidad del Pais Basco (Bilbao) in '95 and lived in Algorta for 1 year as a student of Fresno State in California. I am looking to live in either Spain or Portugal. Love both places. I am 4 years away from retirement I am not a resident of either portugal or spain but want to buy an apartment flat now so that myself and extended family can use throughout the year. I have received great info already in reading posts on this forum.


----------



## Esprit9

Hello,

My name is Ed and I live in California. My parents were born in Portugal but I was born in the US many year ago. I studied in Universidad del Pais Basco (Bilbao) in '95 and lived in Algorta for 1 year as a student of Fresno State in California. I am looking to live in either Spain or Portugal. Love both places. I am 4 years away from retirement I am not a resident of either portugal or spain but want to buy an apartment flat now so that myself and extended family can use throughout the year. I have received great info already in reading posts on this forum.

Ed-


----------



## Alcalaina

Esprit9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Ed and I live in California. My parents were born in Portugal but I was born in the US many year ago. I studied in Universidad del Pais Basco (Bilbao) in '95 and lived in Algorta for 1 year as a student of Fresno State in California. I am looking to live in either Spain or Portugal. Love both places. I am 4 years away from retirement I am not a resident of either portugal or spain but want to buy an apartment flat now so that myself and extended family can use throughout the year. I have received great info already in reading posts on this forum.
> 
> Ed-


Hello Ed, welcome to the forum. Hope you can find the time and inclination to join in some of the discussions, it's always good to have a fresh perspective!


----------



## K4kate

Hi Molly, and welcome. I’m pretty new here too.

My husband and I are looking to buy in/move to Spain in your future so I have just liked/followed your page on Facebook. I wasn’t sure what “sign up” meant so avoided it!

All the best, Kate 🙂


----------



## Engadvisor

Hi Pesky Wesky

I still can't see where I post a new thread? Whereabouts are the flags apart from above each persons name?


----------



## xabiaxica

Engadvisor said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky
> 
> I still can't see where I post a new thread? Whereabouts are the flags apart from above each persons name?


You started a thread back in June

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...ain/1452376-feeling-ripped-off-my-lawyer.html

& you have also added your flags  

If you wish to start another thread, you can do so here 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/


----------



## Elyles

xabiachica said:


> You started a thread back in June
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...ain/1452376-feeling-ripped-off-my-lawyer.html
> 
> 
> 
> & you have also added your flags
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to start another thread, you can do so here
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/




What do you calla bunch of sharks swimming around a bunch of ship wrecked attorneys in the water? Professional Courtesy.

Also another insight into his view of attorneys is in the movie “Life Stinks”. On a bet a multi millionaire makes a bet that he can start out on the street with no money. At one point, he makes a statement to his team of attorneys “You wouldn’t sell me out for a **** pot of money, would you? “ In unison they say “Of course, we’re Attorneys”. 

Sorry, but I have never trusted them unless they were my close friends.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FinEvans

Hello everyone,

My name is Finbar, I'm a student from the UK and will be studying at university in Madrid for a year from the end of August. I'm a bit nervous about moving abroad and getting everything sorted but hopefully that'll work out ok and i'll relax and enjoy myself.

-Fin


----------



## Pesky Wesky

FinEvans said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Finbar, I'm a student from the UK and will be studying at university in Madrid for a year from the end of August. I'm a bit nervous about moving abroad and getting everything sorted but hopefully that'll work out ok and i'll relax and enjoy myself.
> 
> -Fin


You'll be fine. Madrid is a great place for a young person. Which university and which campus?


----------



## Elyles

FinEvans said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Finbar, I'm a student from the UK and will be studying at university in Madrid for a year from the end of August. I'm a bit nervous about moving abroad and getting everything sorted but hopefully that'll work out ok and i'll relax and enjoy myself.
> 
> -Fin




Just chill and open your mind to a new culture. Madrid is full of the Arts as well as many activities. Many speak English there as well. You should enjoy it. Moving is always stressful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikie

Hi again all! I've just created a new account as my attempts over several months to get a new password failed dismally, with nothing coming through. I was Kikie previously.


----------



## xabiaxica

Tanga said:


> Hi again all! I've just created a new account as my attempts over several months to get a new password failed dismally, with nothing coming through. I was Kikie previously.


Hi!

I've taken a look at the account, & I can see that you're the same person.

I can merge the two accounts for you if you wish. 

Which name would you liek - the new or the original?


----------



## Sally Anne Hodgson

Good afternoon,

Hi, my name is Sarah. I have moved to the Valencia area from France. As I speak French fluently (I have double nationality), Spanish is quite easy for me but I do need to take classes. I plan to start in September. I moved down with ALL my belongings and furniture and all this is far too much for me now. Does anybody know if there are any Brits or French in the Valencia area who would come and look at my furniture to buy it? If so, I would be grateful! I would also like to know if there are any expat clubs that I could join to start making friends here to settle down. Thank you.


----------



## BeeTee

*From rain to Spain...*

Hello to all,
UK house now on the market so not long now for our new life of ease to begin in Biar, Spain.
We know it will be all worth the effort.
Lots of valuable info on this forum so "nothing" should go wrong.


----------



## cermignano

Ask about clubs, selling stuff etc in the main forum. Welcome


----------



## Elyles

Sally Anne Hodgson said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Sarah. I have moved to the Valencia area from France. As I speak French fluently (I have double nationality), Spanish is quite easy for me but I do need to take classes. I plan to start in September. I moved down with ALL my belongings and furniture and all this is far too much for me now. Does anybody know if there are any Brits or French in the Valencia area who would come and look at my furniture to buy it? If so, I would be grateful! I would also like to know if there are any expat clubs that I could join to start making friends here to settle down. Thank you.




I would try some of the sites for second hand stuff. There are plenty. I sold a nice road bicycle on one a while back. You will find a few (segunda mano) sites on the net. Just Google the phrase and qualify with Spain. I live in the north as far away from Expat communities as I can get. When retiring here six years ago we sold everything in the US and moved here with 16 boxes. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheryl121

Hello, I'm Cheryl and me and my daughter are moving to Spain in the next few months. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Cheryl121 said:


> Hello, I'm Cheryl and me and my daughter are moving to Spain in the next few months. Anyone have any advice?


 Hi Cheryl.
Open a new thread to ask a specific quesion on the Spain forum like what paperwork do I need to do, what's the best/ cheapest supermarket to xxx, which beaches do you go to etc etc and you'll probably get some replies. This thread is just for introductions...


----------



## Elyles

Cheryl121 said:


> Hello, I'm Cheryl and me and my daughter are moving to Spain in the next few months. Anyone have any advice?




We have tons of Advice. Just ask the questions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikepdx

*In Bilbao for 6 months*

Hola! Our family of 4 just arrived a week ago from Portland, Oregon to live in Bilbao for about 6 months. My wife and I are taking a "self financed sabbatical" while our children (boy 13 and girl 11) attend a local school. 

Although we want to have a very local experience I know I'd love to find some other English speaking expats here to have some food and drink with. 

We live next to the river (Tivoli 1) and have no car so walking everywhere.. Let me know if you'd like to grab a Pintxo and drink.. Mike


----------



## Elyles

mikepdx said:


> Hola! Our family of 4 just arrived a week ago from Portland, Oregon to live in Bilbao for about 6 months. My wife and I are taking a "self financed sabbatical" while our children (boy 13 and girl 11) attend a local school.
> 
> 
> 
> Although we want to have a very local experience I know I'd love to find some other English speaking expats here to have some food and drink with.
> 
> 
> 
> We live next to the river (Tivoli 1) and have no car so walking everywhere.. Let me know if you'd like to grab a Pintxo and drink.. Mike




Welcome. Bilbao is a lot of fun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David in Xativa

*Hello*

Hi to all,

We (David and Jean) have just bought a house in Xativa, planning to move out full tim in a few years.

We have been visting the town for a number of years and find it has a great informal atmosphere.

The area has lots to offer from fishing, walking hiking climbing and on a quiet day we can relax by the beech.

Now attending Birmingham University learning Spanish, before i arrive.

David


----------



## Pesky Wesky

David in Xativa said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> We (David and Jean) have just bought a house in Xativa, planning to move out full tim in a few years.
> 
> We have been visting the town for a number of years and find it has a great informal atmosphere.
> 
> The area has lots to offer from fishing, walking hiking climbing and on a quiet day we can relax by the beech.
> 
> Now attending Birmingham University learning Spanish, before i arrive.
> 
> David


 Sounds like a great plan.
Keep up with the Spanish - it takes years! Lots of threads on here about Xàbia/ Jávea, and learning Spanish


----------



## Mandimar

*Hello from France (for the moment)*

Hi, I'm Mandy and with my OH hope to move to the Costa Blanca region in about five years time.
OH is self employed (dealing with U.K companies) but is due to retire then. (He might not!* )
"That's a long way off" I hear you saying. I know but I like to prepare well ahead of time.
*At the moment we live in France, and have done so since we left the U.K*almost 15 years ago.
Most info I can find relates to people*coming directly from the U.K, British people moving from France seem thin on the ground.*
Then again Brexit might put a kibosh on everything.*
*If you've moved from France to Spain you could be a big help.

Mandy.


----------



## WDAM

My name is Bill. My wife and I are coming to Spain to spend a year. We plan to rent an apartment close to the Naval Base Rote - I am retired military. We plan to travel throughout Europe while we are there. Family and friends will visit while we are there. We are considering renting in Cadiz. Any suggestions on how to get started finding a place to live for a year?


----------



## Elyles

WDAM said:


> My name is Bill. My wife and I are coming to Spain to spend a year. We plan to rent an apartment close to the Naval Base Rote - I am retired military. We plan to travel throughout Europe while we are there. Family and friends will visit while we are there. We are considering renting in Cadiz. Any suggestions on how to get started finding a place to live for a year?




US Navy? I was born in a Navy hospital and was a dependent for 20 years before joining. Past life. Anyway, welcome. Great advantages for retired people traveling in off season. Try fotocasa website for long term rentals. Also, unless it specifically says not, ask if a property is available for long term rental. This forum will give you a ton of info. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sallyh259

*Welcome to SPAIN!!! Introduce yourself here!!*

HI
I'm Sally and I've just bought a home between Nerja and Frigiliana. I'm self employed andliving here with my Spanish water dog and a horse. My son, who isat 2nd year uniersity in UK visits occasionally.#
/SNIP/
I traelback to the UK regularly at the moment but hoping I can make this my full time home soon and live what has been my dream for 30 years!
I would also appreciate some guidance on the tax in Spain and anaccountant!


----------



## cermignano

Some of your questions will be better answered in the main Spanish forum


----------



## james.john20

*Moving to Spain*

Hi all, intend to move out to Spain in the very near future on retirement (Southern Spain), will be visiting in Feb for a month in which to look for a possible house purchase. Very informative forum. Glad to be accepted.


----------



## mtantill

Hi, my name is Mike and I have been a lurker here a while as I am not officially in Spain yet. We have a cortijo in Andalusia and will be relocating either next year or the year after depending on life (I am already counting the days....).
Current live in Hong Kong and visit our house as often as work allows. Definitely ready to get out to the country and turn the page. Love the forum.


----------



## taichidadtx

*Greg from Texas*

Hi - I'm currently living in Texas and contemplating an early retirement in Spain.
I've been to Madrid several times, along with Barcelona and have spent a few days in Bilbao as well as Andalusia. Looks like we're heading back to Madrid for Christmas after spending a couple of weeks in Catalunia over the summer.

I'm most interested in ending up near, but not in Barcelona for a variety of reasons.

My wife is from Peru, so I believe there is a faster path to residency for us using her nationality/country of birth.

Hoping to get some useful tips as I start to think about buying an apartment and beginning to spend more time in Spain.


----------



## cermignano

Hi Greg, look at SantFiliu de Guixolles or Tossa de Mar


----------



## crumblylancashire

*Good Evening Mujers y Hombres*

Hello , I'm crumblylancashire . I'm from somewhere in the NW England. My girlfriend has decided to buy a little house in Andalusia and I have to field all the emails from estate agent , lawyer , fx company etc. Fun and daunting. Tenemos che abrir una cuenta al banco pero quiren saber el P60 y quantos ganamos al mese ? We don't want to borrow , just deposit a bit. Seems like they want too much info to me , or am I just being too English about it ? 
Anyway , any replies welcomed mucho !


----------



## Stewc19

Hi Greg, I am moving back to Spain this weekend! The place we chose is a place I know well called Sotogrande, Cadiz. You should really check it out. Its a very expat community and quite frankly it is where my wife and I have been dreaming of returning for years. 
Good luck!
Stewart


----------



## Stewc19

*Introducing Myself - Stewart*

Hi All,
My wife and I with 4 kids are returning to Spain this weekend. We have been living in Denmark for almost 10 years but met in Spain. She's Danish but said to me "whatever you do in life, take me back to Spain".
We've both lived abroad for many years, London, New York, Paris (in her case), Miami and Singapore in mine, but no place has ever captured our hearts like Spain. Our kids will go to local school, we cant afford private, and I start a brand new career after years in finance/shipping. 
We chose Sotogrande, Cadiz. We love the fact that its full of similar people who have worked hard, made a little money, and want to enjoy sports and all the good things Spain has to offer.
/Stewart


----------



## socokim

I'm Kim. Just getting started on researching moving to the east coast of Spain. I currently travel for work so I can live anywhere that has an airport.


----------



## oysteinnoras

*Introducing myself - Øystein*

My name is Øystein and after completing my bachelor degree in Marketing Management, me and my girlfriend decided to take the step and move to Spain this August. /SNIP/
We are currently living in the Atalaya area, basically on the beach and we have no intentions of leaving Spain anytime soon.

The reason I joined the Forum was to see different questions and answers to things I probably have thought about myself and to join conversations and help out people where I can. 

-Øystein


----------



## Bny17

*New family in Callosa D'en Sarria - playmates needed for 5yo girl!*

Hello! We moved over from near Manchester last year with our five year old daughter. She attends a little preschool but she is much older than the other kids - she really needs a friend, ideally same age or a little older. Please get in touch if you can help! thank you layball:


----------



## deboryan

Hi,

I'm Boris, just joined to find some useful information before deciding to accept a job in Barcelona, seems like a problem to get a work permit without university degree even with dozen years of professional experience


----------



## Valdan

*Just joined*

Hi,

Am completely new to living in Spain. 

I am retired and am renting in Alicante at the moment. I am in process of obtaining a Resedencia certificate (hopefully) As I may buy a house further down the line but think I will see how things are after March 29 first?

I am also looking for an insurance company for motorcyle insurance for those like myself are in the over 70 age group but that is not urgent. 

I have already picked up a lot from the forums and look forward to more.

All best..


----------



## g161chase

We are hoping to move to Spain possibly to a small village to run a BnB on the Camino de Santiago within the next 3 years.


----------



## Mud

looking into moving to Spain very soon. Lived in Canada most of my life, bit of France and Denmark. 

Spain seems ideal, minus the paperwork. But it can't be worse than France in that regard... right?

Have already found great info on here and looking forward to learning more, and hopefully making friends too. Thanks guys, for all this!


----------



## paulhack

*Time to rest*

Hi
I am a long term Spanish non-resident (ie, I have an apartment in Valencia I visit in the summer) who reached retirement age this year and decided to settle in Spain for my declining years. The impending Brexit mess was part of the decision process. I am English.
I speak decent Spanish but prefer to speak English. It is easier. 
Like a few people on this forum I have been a bit of a gypsy. Canada. Venezuela. Dominican Republic and, of course, summers in Spain. Probably the only thing that is a bit different about me is that I am a government registered vodou practitioner. My wife is Haitian and I wanted to get involved in her culture. You can ask me about the initiation process but I am sworn to secrecy so it will be a dull conversion. Suffice to say it was intense and at times very scary.
All the best .... Gede Paul Bon Hougan


----------



## jcweissguy

Hi folks,

I have joined to start the process of understanding what I need to do to consider and then plan for a possible retirement to Spain. If you have any post on expatforum.com that would be helpful for a person just starting on their journey to retire to Spain, please feel free to send links to them. 

My budget is modest, so I am considering cities such as Toledo as a place to settle. I am not a sea and sand sort of person, so I am not considering cities along the Mediterranean.

Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica

jcweissguy said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have joined to start the process of understanding what I need to do to consider and then plan for a possible retirement to Spain. If you have any post on expatforum.com that would be helpful for a person just starting on their journey to retire to Spain, please feel free to send links to them.
> 
> My budget is modest, so I am considering cities such as Toledo as a place to settle. I am not a sea and sand sort of person, so I am not considering cities along the Mediterranean.
> 
> Thank you!


:welcome:

Just have a look around the Spain forum - everything is about moving here & living here!

Your particular 'journey' & plans will depend upon your nationality, though. 

You might find our FAQ thread a useful starting point. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Jannick

Hello one and all
My wife and I have been looking at moving to either Portugal or Spain on a permanent basis for the last couple of years and have now made the decision that Spain is our country of choice. 
We feel that from a property point of view that it is better value for money compared to similar property in Portugal.
As we have made the decision on country we now feel that we can become active members of this forum and start to have a look around and improve our knowledge.
Looking forward to interacting.
Nick and Jan.


----------



## RichT

Hi,
I live in a town in the province of Lleida in Catalonia. Have been there since last century but have never felt the need to join a forum.

Life changes, the world is changing and I'd like to find out what others in similar circumstances, as mine, are doing to cope!

Looking forward to participating in some threads.


----------



## Simply Simon

We're moving from the UK to Spain, near Denia in less than two weeks! Very excited, very nervous about the implications of the 'B' word, I won't say it because it may be like saying Beeteljuice in that movie, and just saying the word seems to upset some people. Looking forward to some interesting chats here and getting to know our fellow expats.


----------



## yozzi

Hi everyone, I'm an expat residing in South Africa now for nearly 36 years and it's always been a plan/goal of mine to settle in Spain at some stage and having now reached 65 I think I'd better start moving literally! Will probably come over there later this year for a month or so to have a look at the best area to move to but at the moment I'm looking at the eastern coast and would go for somewhere with a decent winter climate and I have the usual queries to ask about medical, cost of living, taxation, etc but as is mentioned I'm sure the answers are contained in various posts across this forum.

One thing I do find of great interest is how all you expats decided on where to move to in Spain and what made you move there together with your experiences to date is there a post that covers most of this? Thanks in advance and always enjoy reading how others have fared in Spain through this forum.
Take care
Yozzi


----------



## Stewc19

Jannick said:


> Hello one and all
> My wife and I have been looking at moving to either Portugal or Spain on a permanent basis for the last couple of years and have now made the decision that Spain is our country of choice.
> We feel that from a property point of view that it is better value for money compared to similar property in Portugal.
> As we have made the decision on country we now feel that we can become active members of this forum and start to have a look around and improve our knowledge.
> Looking forward to interacting.
> Nick and Jan.


Hi there, I read you have chosen Spain as the place you want to live. Great choice! One thing you might consider is to buy off-plan. The Spanish do it. /SNIP/


----------



## joylittler

Hi I'm Joy my partner and I were looking to buy a property in spain and would welcome any advice along the way as we've never done it before.


----------



## Randy&Kathy

*Preparing to move to Spain*

Greetings all, my wife and I are so happy to be part of this forum.

We are planning to move to Spain when I retire in mid 2021. We have visited several times and have settled on Granada as where we want to live and plan to buy a house. 

As I mentioned, I will be retired, my wife is self employed free-lance writer, and is in the process of establishing her Greek citizenship. That should be done before our next trip to Granada at the end of this year. 

We have already learned much from this forum and look forward to reading more.

At this point we are mostly looking for recommendations for an English speaking lawyer and gestors to establish a rapport with.

Thank you


----------



## Elyles

Randy&Kathy said:


> Greetings all, my wife and I are so happy to be part of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning to move to Spain when I retire in mid 2021. We have visited several times and have settled on Granada as where we want to live and plan to buy a house.
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, I will be retired, my wife is self employed free-lance writer, and is in the process of establishing her Greek citizenship. That should be done before our next trip to Granada at the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> We have already learned much from this forum and look forward to reading more.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point we are mostly looking for recommendations for an English speaking lawyer and gestors to establish a rapport with.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Where are you retiring from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

Randy&Kathy said:


> Greetings all, my wife and I are so happy to be part of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning to move to Spain when I retire in mid 2021. We have visited several times and have settled on Granada as where we want to live and plan to buy a house.
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, I will be retired, my wife is self employed free-lance writer, and is in the process of establishing her Greek citizenship. That should be done before our next trip to Granada at the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> We have already learned much from this forum and look forward to reading more.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point we are mostly looking for recommendations for an English speaking lawyer and gestors to establish a rapport with.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Where will you retire from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

joylittler said:


> Hi I'm Joy my partner and I were looking to buy a property in spain and would welcome any advice along the way as we've never done it before.




Find the area you like then rent first to discover details you might miss from buying immediately.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

Jannick said:


> Hello one and all
> 
> My wife and I have been looking at moving to either Portugal or Spain on a permanent basis for the last couple of years and have now made the decision that Spain is our country of choice.
> 
> We feel that from a property point of view that it is better value for money compared to similar property in Portugal.
> 
> As we have made the decision on country we now feel that we can become active members of this forum and start to have a look around and improve our knowledge.
> 
> Looking forward to interacting.
> 
> Nick and Jan.




Where you from? Welcome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

jcweissguy said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I have joined to start the process of understanding what I need to do to consider and then plan for a possible retirement to Spain. If you have any post on expatforum.com that would be helpful for a person just starting on their journey to retire to Spain, please feel free to send links to them.
> 
> 
> 
> My budget is modest, so I am considering cities such as Toledo as a place to settle. I am not a sea and sand sort of person, so I am not considering cities along the Mediterranean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




We prefer the mountainous area of the province of Huesca in Jaca. Reasonable weather, reasonable cost of living. Great scenery


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadia_

Hello everyone! It's so nice to meet you all and read about all the different backgrounds on this forum 

My name is Nadia, I'm 28 years old and together with my bf and our doggo we moved to Spain for over the winter to escape the depressing winter vibes back home.
About 5 years ago, we were travelling in a camper van for 3 months and absolutely fell in love and wanted to come back ever since - well, here we are! I joined this forum because you all offer so much inside tips about living here, I couldn't miss out on all the info - thank you!


----------



## anna_knight

Hi everyone! I am moving to Spain from Poland just on my own. I applied for a Bachelor of Social Education in University of Valencia and my study commencing in September. I am currently looking for a place to stay during my study and hope to find new friends here.


----------



## ivetbasi

I plan to move to Spain at some point, but first, need to find out all about living there.

I.


----------



## benedictappleby

Hi We are planning on moving to Asturias later this year, We have a house there and are looking forward to the experience of living in Spain full time.

Ben


----------



## beyro

*Looking to move to Spain*

Hi all,

I'm a Canadian citizen and my wife is a dual Canadian-Irish citizen.

We are interested in moving to Spain - most likely the Barcelona area since I work in the tech industry and there seem to be a lot of tech jobs there for English speakers... we both speak a little Spanish but are far from fluent.

Our ideal situation would be for me to find work before we go, but I'm not sure if it's possible for me to get a spousal work Visa without my wife first having a residence there. I'm hoping to find out all the rules here!

If anyone can point me in the direction of posts that would help me understand what is possible, that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

benedictappleby said:


> Hi We are planning on moving to Asturias later this year, We have a house there and are looking forward to the experience of living in Spain full time.
> 
> Ben


I've been to Asturias several times, mainly along the coast and it's a wonderful place. Would be interested to know how you find living there full time. Whereabouts in Asturias are you?


----------



## Mitch

Hello everyone!
I'm Mitch from UK. I've been living in Madrid for three years now and I'm in love with the city. Since I quit my job I've been working as an English teacher, the easiest job in my life!
Great to share our expat experiences


----------



## ClaireRuss

*New to life in Spain*

Hello to all members, I am new to this forum but as I have only just become an expat myself after finally moving to Spain I thought I would give this a go to.
Living close to Malaga and so far loving it. Been here for close to 8 months and have no regrets!
Hope to find some useful information from other fellow expats in Spain.


----------



## Megsmum

ClaireRuss said:


> Hello to all members, I am new to this forum but as I have only just become an expat myself after finally moving to Spain I thought I would give this a go to.
> Living close to Malaga and so far loving it. Been here for close to 8 months and have no regrets!
> Hope to find some useful information from other fellow expats in Spain.


Welcome to the forum. Generally everyone’s friendly and information given is usually given ones personal experiences.

With the right attitude and some money : Spain is a great place to live


----------



## emg2774

Hi I'm Emma... I'm looking to move to Alicante in the next 12 months with my partner and son... My biggest concern is my son who will be 10, can anyone give me advice on schooling and the best ways to help him adjust? Thanks in advance


----------



## Lovelanzarote79!

Where to rent in Lanzarote


----------



## Lovelanzarote79!

Hi I am planning on moving to Lanzarote next year. Can anyone advise where the cheapest area is to rent a 2 bed apartment that isn’t in the city?


----------



## mat.roberts93

Hello, 

Looking to move to Madrid in 4 months. Got friends living there currently but still looking for work before the move. If anyone has any advice (places to look, people to speak to, etc) it would be much appreciated.

Many thanks
-Mat


----------



## xabiaxica

emg2774 said:


> Hi I'm Emma... I'm looking to move to Alicante in the next 12 months with my partner and son... My biggest concern is my son who will be 10, can anyone give me advice on schooling and the best ways to help him adjust? Thanks in advance





Lovelanzarote79! said:


> Hi I am planning on moving to Lanzarote next year. Can anyone advise where the cheapest area is to rent a 2 bed apartment that isn’t in the city?





mat.roberts93 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking to move to Madrid in 4 months. Got friends living there currently but still looking for work before the move. If anyone has any advice (places to look, people to speak to, etc) it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> -Mat


:welcome:

Start a new thread with your questions & someone will respond


----------



## vincent1888

Hi, I have recently moved to Javea from the UK, great to meet you


----------



## KleenBreeze

Hey Folks, just stopping by to say hello. I am moving to Spain in a few weeks and wanted to connect to a forum to get info and tips about how to find things and get things done there. 
I will be in Nuevo Portil in the SW.


----------



## wroliveira

Hi everyone, just moved to Granada from Brazil. Nice to meet you !


----------



## fortrose52

Welcome all


----------



## KleenBreeze

fortrose52 said:


> Welcome all


Welcome to you as well. :kiss:


----------



## CraigJ

Hello everybody...I am a newbie to forums, only just getting into it all since my daughter has been suggesting it. 
Been living in spain for a good while now so hopefully am able to share my experiences and take note of others....advise is always regarded as useful!


----------



## stipe

Hi, 
my name is Stefano and I live in Barcelona though in one year I will move down to Valencia to live. I am a travel and event professional photographer and I would be pleased to meet other photographers here.


----------



## Dominic Lopecas

stevelin said:


> Hi Im Lin
> I have lived in Spain for the last 7 years with my OH he had to retired early due to ill health. My parents also live here just round the corner from us. They are now well into there 70ies
> My 2 children 33yrs & 27yrs also lived here for about 5 years running a bar on the coast both have now returned to the UK as found it difficult to make ends meet.!!
> We still love it but have found over the last few years we have had to tighten our belts much tighter than we would have liked!!


.


Well that is normal, Spain is more expense that the UK, they only think that is cheaper is alcohol, but the rest is 15 and 23% more expense that the UK and their isn't governments body to protect their citizens from STAFAS (Froth) most people goal is to join a political party to a high level that is the way of become a millionaire, and the averages Spanish people has nothing to live on.


----------



## HelsinkiMan

Hi,
I am from Finland as the nick name might give a clue, will spend this winter in Spain with wifey, probably in Cadiz area but there are so many places to choose from! Will be short listing the possible apartments from Idealista, but most likely will decide only when we get there sometime in October. Will drive there, 4500 km to cover!


----------



## Alcalaina

Dominic Lopecas said:


> Well that is normal, Spain is more expense that the UK, they only think that is cheaper is alcohol, but the rest is 15 and 23% more expense that the UK and their isn't governments body to protect their citizens from STAFAS (Froth) most people goal is to join a political party to a high level that is the way of become a millionaire, and the averages Spanish people has nothing to live on.


The cost of living in Spain is NOT 15-23% higher than the UK. I'm not sure where you are getting your information from. Have you ever tried to find a place to live in England that you could afford on the average wage?

There IS consumer protection in Spain. Citizens have the same rights here as in the UK or anywhere else in the EU.

As for politicians' life pensions, you have a point, but this is not the place to discuss politics... Why don't you start a new thread in La Tasca?


----------



## Alcalaina

HelsinkiMan said:


> Hi,
> I am from Finland as the nick name might give a clue, will spend this winter in Spain with wifey, probably in Cadiz area but there are so many places to choose from! Will be short listing the possible apartments from Idealista, but most likely will decide only when we get there sometime in October. Will drive there, 4500 km to cover!


Hola, hombre de Helsinki! Cádiz is without doubt the best province in Spain, we have something for everyone here. Of course, I am not biased ...


----------



## Familyguy1973

*Moving to Spain In january*

Hi Everyone my name is David and I am moving to Spain in January to start work with a company in Mijas. I am hoping to rent a room for a period of 6 months, until I get my bearings and find a place to live permanently . I am an Irish national from Cork & am married with 2 kids and the plan is to move everyone over by summer 2020. I am looking for some help on a couple of fronts, if anyone has a room to rent in Andalusia in January (with access to a pool) and advice on access to health/doctors etc. I am a non smoker with a GSOH and very outgoing. Thanks in advance


----------



## DTravels

Hi. We're a retired couple moving to Valencia. We sold our house a few years ago so that we could travel full time. We've been moving around Europe and the Americas about four times a year since then, but it seems we always come back to Spain. We'll be in Valencia for the winter, and then we'll see what's possible.
We can't wait to get back to the wine, the olives, the markets and the Med!


----------



## garner

Hi, I am Josh. I started living in Spain when I first got accepted to University of Seville. Then I really like it here and wanted to search the ways to permanently settle in Spain. My profession is on finance and I have been living in Spain for a total of seven years now. I really like travelling and want to explore all Europe


----------



## richardfoley

*Newbie (nuevador?)*

hola,

I'm new-ish to Spain, having moved to Tarragona a year ago. Finding it very pleasant, lots of sun and sea and sand. Maybe too many dry sharp prickly things in the undergrowth, but otherwise enjoying the scenery. The dog seems happy too!

Hasta luego.

R.


----------



## Alcalaina

richardfoley said:


> hola,
> 
> I'm new-ish to Spain, having moved to Tarragona a year ago. Finding it very pleasant, lots of sun and sea and sand. Maybe too many dry sharp prickly things in the undergrowth, but otherwise enjoying the scenery. The dog seems happy too!
> 
> Hasta luego.
> 
> R.


Hola, I see you have a creative streak when it comes to the language!


----------



## joesephwilliams

Greetings from Fort Lauderdale, Florida!
My wife and I have wanderlust BAD, yet by the time all of the bills paid there's not much money left to see the world. She recently had a medical scare that really motivated us to get out there and travel. Since she's an artist and I have the ability to work for my US job from anywhere in the world (that has decent internet service), we are starting to talk about actually doing it! Exciting and terrifying to think about! We have traveled to Europe and she has visited Barcelona (and loved it). Spain may be an easy transition with similar climate to Florida (if citrus and mangoes can live there, so can I!) and it seems like an affordable place to travel in and out of to visit other countries. I'm really looking forward to pouring through the wealth of knowledge on this site to research what it would take to live abroad and make the world our home! Biggest concerns would be "how does someone with medical needs (daily prescriptions, etc) pull it off", is working remotely while living abroad as good of an idea as it sounds? would there be legal or tax issues? Just treat it as a really long vacation? etc etc. and the big one...my Spanish is HORRIBLE!

Great to meet you all!
-Joe


----------



## mariamlilia

Hello everyone! I am Mariam, I come from Greece and I will spend 3 months in Leon, Spain for a fellowship. If any expat is situated in Leon and would like to socialise drop me a message. Have a great week!


----------



## davidandheather

Hello all. We're a few years from retirement and are seriously considering Spain/Italy/France as potential landing spots. We've been lurking in forums and doing lots of research in our spare time over the last 6 months, but just registered to add to the experience. We travel a lot (both for work and pleasure) and although our home in southern California is a blessing, we are desirous of winding down abroad. Looking forward to learning lots about the employment situation, purchase vs. rent, dual citizenship, health care, and for dessert: bureaucratic red tape … Happy hunting to one and all...


----------



## Avpics

*Hola*

Hi all. My wife and I (and two cats) are planning on relocating from the UK to the southern Costa Blanca area around August/September 2020, using the sale of our property to purchase one large or a couple of smaller properties with rental potential for part of the one building or that separate second property. Clearly there will be a tonne of details we'll need to sort beforehand and questions to ask so we'll be searching the forums for answers to many of those.........or asking for help!


----------



## Sensible Shoes

Hi everyone. After renting in Almería for a couple of years after I retired I took the plunge, sold the house and got an apartment here. I am learning spanish and having fun dealing with lots of bureaucracy and builders. I look forward to getting to know some of you, if anyone here is also in Almería please let me know.


----------



## Brexugee

Hi all,

In view of the recent election results, it's time for my wife and I to stop sitting on the fence and make our move to Spain. Our situation is a bit complicated as we are actually living in the US, though we're UK citizens. We also have a dog, and our Spanish is poor.... so we predict adventures in bureaucracy ahead, and many questions to this forum!


----------



## f13dfx

Hello All! Have been lurking for a few weeks after our 3rd visit to Spain. Seriously looking at leaving Canada and seeking residence in Spain. My wife & I have 2 adult children that want to come along, however job opportunities may be the deciding factor as to whether our kids come.

Surely there must be a few Canadian expats in this forum. Would sure like to hear from you!

Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## lucyloo91

**

want to move to spain, looking for real answers to hard questions.


----------



## CinziaF

*Move to Alora*

My name is Cinzia. I am a retired US teacher who is moving to Spain next month. I am applying for a one year visa at the Spanish Consolate next week. I have signed a 6 month contract for a house in Alora and have paid rent for Jan and Feb plus deposit. There are still many things I have questions about. I hope to find some of the answers on your forum and I hope to meet some friendly neighbors upon my arrival.

Gracias.


----------



## HelsinkiMan

Hi,
last time I was here was probably September 2019 when I was about to leave for Spain, but did not know where to exactly. In the shortlist there was Cadiz, Chipiona, Rota, Puerto de Santa Maria, even Huelva.

And Sanlúcar de Barrameda which actually got chosen after driving around in the area for 3-4 days.

Why this?
The sea
The lack of tourism and foreigners in general
Relatively cheap housing
Rich and cheap tapas culture.

Now after a few months here I feel it was the right choice for me and wifey, but to be honest several other places would had done nicely. 

Spent 10 days in Sevilla recently, amazing place, but the amount of tourists is killing me, and it was a relief to get back.

Where not to go?

Well, Chipiona is a good example, the city is empty and closed at winter time.

This Sanlúcar de Barrameda probably would not suit everyone, but I think I saw some people here who have rented an apartment without seeing it, or the city, and that seems like a scary idea! 

Anyway, coming here was an excellent idea, perhaps the best I ever have had so far.


----------



## FutureLiving

Wife and I, and our fur kids are in the very beginnings of our next life phase, which is retiring abroad. We’ve(not fur kids)have been to Spain numerous times. Veterans of the Camino de Santiago. Love the people, culture and the country.


----------



## Winston2012

*Hola*

Hi We are Mark and Ellen, we move to the Martos area next month we have bought a nice town house which is lake side.
I am coming across by Ferry with my little Perro jack russel, portsmouth to bilbao Ellen is flying over with our two bengal cats two days later.
We are in to Walking ( looking for a local walking / hiking group) kayaking, mountain biking Camping and generally enjoying the great out doors we plan to tour from our new location.
We have limited Spanish between us but very willing to learn.
We have taken early retirement I know it is a bit late in the day but I am bringing over a vw t5 camper van which I intend to sell back in the uk Around April time.
I will drive back to the uk and then purchase a new van from somewhere in Europe due to the make and model there is very limited supply in Spain. I will then have to pay import tax on that I believe, all advice is very welcome.
Also I am bringing over my motor bike, what is the best way to register it, its a 16 plate 1000cc sports bike or would it be better to trade it against another bike here and bring that across or trade it in over there.
As I said its a bit late in the day now as I was concentrating on all the other stuff, all of a sudden the moving date has snuck up on us. 
We are looking forward to our new adventure.


----------



## Jobush

Hi,
My husband and I, are from Southampton, UK.
We have a 4 year old boxer X dog.
We love walking and skiing.
We are just in the process of buying a house in the Canal du Berdun, Huesca. It's about 20 minutes from Jaca.
if there is anyone local on the site it would be great to meet up.


----------



## Winston2012

*Hola*

We are moving to the Martos area in a couple of weeks with a jack russell and two bengal cats we can't wait.
We will have loads of questions especially about vehicles, driving licences etc etc.


----------



## timwip

*Oviedo*

Hello all,

My name is Tim. I am from the United States and about a year ago, relocated to Oviedo as a result of my wife wanting to get back home. 2019 was a very busy year for us between closing down our life in the United States and moving to Spain. Besides working, over the last few months, I have successfully
-Obtained my residencia
-Obtained my sanitary card
-Obtained my driver's license
-Bought a car

and most importantly, become a season ticket holder to Real Oviedo!

Now that I have crossed all those administrative hurdles, I hope to start enjoying beautiful Northern Spain!


----------



## renepdx

Hello!

My husband and I are in the beginning stages of research on moving to Spain for early retirement. We have lived in America all our lives, but are ready to leave and experience something new. My sister recently moved to Spain and loves it. We are also considering France, but Spain is calling a bit more strongly.

My husband has Luxembourg citizenship (although he has never lived there), so we wouldn't have as many residency headaches as an EU citizen + spouse, as we would if he didn't have that passport.

Some of the things that are of particular interest to us are healthcare coverage/insurance, renting vs. buying, and care of the elderly since we may bring my mother with us and she's getting older (as we all are). I'm learning a lot from reading these message boards. Thank you all!


----------



## mrsm68

*New Member*

Hi I am a new member.

Just saying hello from the uk :rain:


----------



## Pad54

Hi, I’m Pad54. I haven’t moved to Spain yet, but have spent a fair bit of time there mostly in Malaga and Alicante. I’m wondering where people would recommend as a place to live other than tourist areas. I’m on my own, hard of hearing and 66 female.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pad54 said:


> Hi, I’m Pad54. I haven’t moved to Spain yet, but have spent a fair bit of time there mostly in Malaga and Alicante. I’m wondering where people would recommend as a place to live other than tourist areas. I’m on my own, hard of hearing and 66 female.


 I think that may depend on what you like doing, how you want to spend your time in Spain and what kind of place you want to live in. You say not touristy, but does that mean you don't want to be near the coast? Do you want the south of Spain or another region? Do you speak Spanish because out of touristy areas finding English speakers to socialise with could be problematic...
Post a thread on the main Spain page with more details and see if people have any ideas


----------



## MatthewMoore

*Great Escape*

Hello everyone,

Me, my missus and little toddler are desperately wanting to escape the constant grim, grey and never ending wet weather here in Manchester and to be our own bosses, live a healthier lifestyle etc (the usual) . . . 

We have been to a lot of places in Spain as we travelled around in our converted van for 9 months when the baby was born. We really liked everywhere we went tbh but we especially like Catalonia and Valencia. We are getting the ferry to Bilbao this Saturday then we will travel across to Catalonia to view some land. It is our dream to set up a rural/eco/glamping business (like so many others - I know!) and keep hearing how difficult it will be and especially in Catalonia  However despite all of this we are determined to overcome all of the obstacles (and negative comments) and be successful. I can obtain an Irish passport if my Grandad can find his birth certificate which should help ) I've done a lot of research over the last few years and believe anything is possible if you work hard enough and get to know the right people . . 

P.S if anyone who lives in Southern Catalonia or Western Aragon is up for a chat from the start of March we would love to speak to you when we come over and take any much needed advice/info!

Hasta luego,
Matt


----------



## PierceCastle

*Moving to Valencia*

Hola! We are planning to move to Spain this summer. Preferably in June, so we can get things done before August, when everyone goes on holiday! 

We are from Oregon in the US and are looking forward to warm weather and walking everywhere!

My husband, myself, our 16 year old daughter and 14 year old son will be moving. Hopefully when we get there, we can meet up.

Erica


----------



## Paul & Kim

*Hi all*

Hi we are Paul & Kim, we are both in our early 50 younger year, both previously married and have 5 kids between us but whom have all flown the nest. We’ve worked hard in our live and it’s time too move on to a more relaxing lifestyle and enjoy our lives but still work but not too hard, moving has been on the cards for a very long time, so it’s time too pull our fingers out, although I’ve spoke too friends and stayed with them whom live in Spain, we’ve been offered a villa too rent and work, but there’s always question you still need too ask so hope I can get some great advice and help on the forum, so hopefully know one get sick of us asking. Cheers P & K.


----------



## susansmith

*Living in Malaga (Axarquia)*

Hello everyone! my name is Susan, I'm living in the Malaga area for 2 years now. I join you because I found the forum very instructive and interesting.

'Un saludo' from malaga


----------



## CarolineBud

*On our way to Spain*

Hi

Hubby and I are in the middle of planning our early retirement to Spain Autumn this year. We have talked about it on and off for the last five years or more but with Brexit even closer now is the time.  Hubby retired last year and I work part time now for the NHS. Our spare time is either dodging the wind and rain in the UK or researching travel options for our dog, private healthcare, tax system, banking, places to live, driving.....all of which we have found endless information on through this forum - thank you. It's going to be a busy 6 months but looking forward to it.


----------



## CoachSaban

Hi, me and my partner relocate to Gran Alacant September this year. Obviously very busy. 9 day visit from tomorrow to get our bearings, make contacts and reacquaint ourselves with MASA Square Lol

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CltFlyboy

Hi everyone!

My wife and I have started planning a move from the east coast of the US to the southern Tarragona area along the east coast of Spain, sometime in the next 2-3 years. I'm an Information Technology architect and she teaches both university level Spanish as well as English as a second language. We both plan on working while we're there (my company has offices all over the world and I can more than likely get sponsored to move). We've started navigating how to do this but always welcome advice from those who have either been through this or are currently living there - more information is a great thing, especially around opportunities for us since we're both in very high demand areas.

I'm looking forward to interacting with people here, thanks in advance for the forums and for the conversations.


----------



## Twopints

Everything feels better when the suns shining


----------



## Ardea_herodias

Hello all, 

I'm an American considering relocating to Canary Islands via Spain's non-lucrative residence visa, sometime after the pandemic has run its course and the dust has settled (whenever that would be). I'm drawn by the dark skies, hiking trails, biosphere reserves, and charming small towns. I am working age, but it seems I'd have no problem proving financial means for the purposes of the visa, and I am used to doing Internet-based freelance work, which would be my plan upon settling in. 

Looking forward to learning from y'all and sharing experiences along the way!

Kate


----------



## andybeard

Hello,
I am thinking about buying some land to grow tropical plants and trees. Is coin a good place to do so? does anyone have land to sell in that area. please help. In particular i am interested in growing a couple avocado, mango, banana and paw paw. If the land comes with a small house great but if not then the land alone will do- anything from 200m2 to more than that. Please give information and advice. Aren't there varieties of avocado and mango that can grew in Coin once they have enough water?? Please help. 
Andybeard


----------



## Wildeyes

Hi! I'm Amanda. I'm currently in the very early stages of planning and dreaming and hoping of moving to Spain when Hubby retires in about 15 years. I plan on taking this time from now till then to save, pay down debt, and learn Spanish.


----------



## Raymin

Hi all. I am Raymin...thats how my mum said raymond, well she was from Southampton...lovely lot. I am from Berkshire originally, but was transformed into an oxfordshire academic (thanks Maggie) in the 70's....I don't think! Been here 17 years ducking and diving until my goverment pension arrived in 2018, now a legal resident. Both kids moved back to UK a couple of years ago to find work, and lost my wife 6 months ago so needing some sort of local contact. You'll do for now.


----------



## PrisH

Hi!

My name is Priscilla and I am from the Netherlands. During my studies I lived for a couple of months in Costa Rica (2017) and Peru (2018) and since 2019 I moved to Madrid for the last part of my studies and I intend to stay here for 2/3 more years at least.


----------



## fortrose52

Welcome to the forum. You could put your questions on the main forum to get a better chance of answers.


----------



## Alcalaina

Raymin said:


> Hi all. I am Raymin...thats how my mum said raymond, well she was from Southampton...lovely lot. I am from Berkshire originally, but was transformed into an oxfordshire academic (thanks Maggie) in the 70's....I don't think! Been here 17 years ducking and diving until my goverment pension arrived in 2018, now a legal resident. Both kids moved back to UK a couple of years ago to find work, and lost my wife 6 months ago so needing some sort of local contact. You'll do for now.


Buenos días Raymin, sorry I didn't see your post before. If it's social contact you're after, why not jump in and take part in some of the weird and wonderful discussions in La Tasca? Or start your own!


----------



## ChrisTea

*Hi everyone*

I'm a brit living in the the Basque Country. Always on the look out for a mountain buddy.


----------



## Wobbles

*Hi All*

Hi There,
I joined this forum a few years ago but never really logged on as we had a way to go before we were looking at long term holiday prospects in Spain.
My partner and I are thinking of spending the winter months in Spain (Nov-Feb) and want to explore our options. I have been looking through different websites over the years but always knew Expatforum would be a great option as info is from real people in real time.
We hope to get some good reliable information and maybe make some friends along the way.
I am a seasoned traveler as I drive across Europe for a living and am very familiar with Spain in general, but when it comes to long term holidays there, I am a complete newbee.
There's my intro, best of luck to all in these troubled times and be safe.


----------



## markitos132

*This is Mark here!*

Hi this is Mark here. I'm new to expatforum but excited to join this community. I have been living in Spain (Barcelona) for the past 5 years, and I love it. I also opened my own expat site, with legal information that was useful for me back in the day, when I moved to Spain. 

I'm joining the community because I would like to feel useful whenever anyone is planning to move to SPain and need info on how to do it. Hope I can answer some of your doubts and get to help you out!


----------



## ClaudeClaude

Hello, I'm Claude, I've recently decided to live with my wife in Spain, in the region of Murcia. We have been coming to Spain for holidays since 1989, every year, and now we live there.
We have also bought an apartment in the Alicante region, smaller than our murcia house, for when we are older. At the moment it is rented out. 
I am French, my wife is french/English, but she had a perfect French and a perfect english.. and I speak bad English lol.
We are very happy, we have no right to be bored and the spanish people are adorable
Have a nice day everybody


----------



## bigmarley4

Hola a todos! I moved from London to Barcelona in 2018 and live here with my wife (although we are both from the US originally). I have been reading posts on this site for a while but finally decided to register as we've bought a flat here and plan to stay here for the long term. I look forward to participating in this community. 
-bigM


----------



## Alcalaina

bigmarley4 said:


> Hola a todos! I moved from London to Barcelona in 2018 and live here with my wife (although we are both from the US originally). I have been reading posts on this site for a while but finally decided to register as we've bought a flat here and plan to stay here for the long term. I look forward to participating in this community.
> -bigM


And we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Max Rigger

*Evening all*

Good evening one and all

I'm Max, work off shore and will be buying a retirement home in the next three to five years depending on how the covid situation develops long term.

I'm divorced with a grown son and own property in the UK but in the past I've been flying in to Spain 6-9 times a year for ten day breaks during my shore time so I know various parts of the country well and Its where I'll eventually retire to (10-15 years yet).

Decided to take a break from work so came home bought two little cheap plastic green houses and I've been learning to grow veg, never done that before.

Been lurking here for a few weeks and I'm learning a lot from the posts I've read, I'll probably ask some daft questions along the way but thats what newbies do.

Keep safe

Max


----------



## Alcalaina

Max Rigger said:


> Good evening one and all
> 
> I'm Max, work off shore and will be buying a retirement home in the next three to five years depending on how the covid situation develops long term.
> 
> I'm divorced with a grown son and own property in the UK but in the past I've been flying in to Spain 6-9 times a year for ten day breaks during my shore time so I know various parts of the country well and Its where I'll eventually retire to (10-15 years yet).
> 
> Decided to take a break from work so came home bought two little cheap plastic green houses and I've been learning to grow veg, never done that before.
> 
> Been lurking here for a few weeks and I'm learning a lot from the posts I've read, I'll probably ask some daft questions along the way but thats what newbies do.
> 
> Keep safe
> 
> Max


Welcome, ask away and contribute!


----------



## arielmaslorens

Hi! Glad to be here! I´m Ariel, starting!


----------



## Alex33

Hola!

I'm Alex, originally from the Uk but been living in Spain for almost a year to this day now!

In 5 days it will be 1 year!

I left a locksmith business behind in the UK and just took the plunge and headed for the ferry, fancied a better way of life and wanted to leave the stress behind.

It's been the best thing I ever done! 

I worked for an insurance sales job when I arrived here but hated it and only lasted a month, I now work online which is great as gives me plenty of free time to study Spanish (still struggling with the language though)

I haven't made many friends since I got here so keen to connect with some people and hopefully exchange some insights!

Hasta pronto!


----------



## the_BossHogg

Hi all,

Mark here from Edinburgh.
52yrs old and my wife and I are starting the countdown to retiring to Fuerteventura in 2026.
The plan is to sell up and move lock stock and barrel to the island.
Swapping 320 days of rain for 320 days of sun! 

I know it's very early days but I'm a control freak, so will researching and organising everything down to the last detail.

Looking forward to hanging around the forum and getting some useful tips and info.

Cheers


----------



## Jamglish

*Retired in Coin*

Hello all. I have been looking at this forum for a few years, ever since my wife and I decided to move to Spain to retire. I am always confused as to my nationality, as I am UK/Jamaican/US, married to Filipina/US, but have also lived many years in other countries. Anyway, here we are in Coin, having arrived one year ago to live in the house we have been slowly finishing the past few years. I look forward to being more active on this forum.


----------



## Lady

*Hello!*

Greetings all,
Thought it was high time I introduced myself. I have been a member since 2010, but never dreamed I’d be able to return to Spain in a legit fashion, so over the years, have not kept up with the comings and goings on of this site. I hope to change this very soon…

I am a Canadian currently living in Toronto. Several years ago, my family and I (OH and young daughter) lived on the Costa del Sol on a dumpy sailboat we purchased and fixed up. After several months, not having EU passports and having run out of funds, we came back to Canada. Long story short, OH has acquired an EU passport and a bona fide offer for marine work in one of the places we stayed on the Costa del Sol. So, barring any unforeseen mishaps we hope to be back sometime 2021.

Best to everyone, (older) Lady


----------



## taylorlingua

*¡Hola!*

Hi! 
My name is Taylor, I'm from California, and I'm moving to Spain next week for school. I have an interest in languages, and my current goal is to become fluent in Spanish


----------



## ShornW

Hello all. I have just found this forum because I am planning to move to Spain. I'm currently looking at properties in Javea and surrounding areas.

I'm looking for advice really on the requirments, pitfalls and anything else that might be useful. 

Workwise, I have an extensive history working at a senior level in IT and currently have my own company. I'm aware that registration will be more difficult after December 31st and would very much appreciate any advice regarding the best way to go about it as I don't currently have an address to register


----------



## GerryJ

Hi guys. Moving to Oliva at the end of the month. It's all been a bit of a tsunami, as it started with a visit to a friend at the beginning of Sept. I had planned to move to Spain, though not for a couple of years, but I was offered Voluntary Redundancy on return to the UK and have grabbed it with both hands. A couple of days later, one of the people I met on the visit offered a house on a long rental, and it's been manic sorting my life out getting ready for the move. Pretty much sorted now... but I've had to resort to Kalms to reduce my anxiety levels.

There's some great advice on the forum, and I thank you for that


----------



## Alcalaina

GerryJ said:


> Hi guys. Moving to Oliva at the end of the month. It's all been a bit of a tsunami, as it started with a visit to a friend at the beginning of Sept. I had planned to move to Spain, though not for a couple of years, but I was offered Voluntary Redundancy on return to the UK and have grabbed it with both hands. A couple of days later, one of the people I met on the visit offered a house on a long rental, and it's been manic sorting my life out getting ready for the move. Pretty much sorted now... but I've had to resort to Kalms to reduce my anxiety levels.
> 
> There's some great advice on the forum, and I thank you for that :clap2:


Hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## bseries93

Hello,

My name is Vasil. My wife and I have moved to Galicia Spain in 2019 from Milwaukee, Wisconsin. My wife was born in Galicia. I was born in Ukraine. We met in the U.S. in 2011, spent some years living there together and finally decided to move to Spain. 

I joined this forum because I am looking for some tax advice based on our situation. I also see that this forum will be helpful for other future questions related to life in Spain.


----------



## Andaluz

Hello !!

I've been living in Cadiz for just over 25 years and despite Brexit have no plans to go elsewhere. To that end, I came on here looking to take advantage of the collective knowledge and experience, as well as add my own to the pot.

I was a photographer here in Spain but had to_ dar la baja_ and look after my mother for several years (she lived here too). Now that my mother died, there is little work and a much changed world. 

Onto my post.........


----------



## Alcalaina

Andaluz said:


> Hello !!
> 
> I've been living in Cadiz for just over 25 years and despite Brexit have no plans to go elsewhere. To that end, I came on here looking to take advantage of the collective knowledge and experience, as well as add my own to the pot.
> 
> I was a photographer here in Spain but had to_ dar la baja_ and look after my mother for several years (she lived here too). Now that my mother died, there is little work and a much changed world.
> 
> Onto my post.........


Aren't we lucky to end up in such a beautiful part of Spain. Look forward to reading your posts and maybe seeing some of your photos!


----------



## Andaluz

Alcalaina said:


> Aren't we lucky to end up in such a beautiful part of Spain. Look forward to reading your posts and maybe seeing some of your photos!


Agreed, Cadiz offers such a lot and yet relatively, doesn't ask for a _great deal_ in return.


----------



## Alcalaina

Andaluz said:


> Agreed, Cadiz offers such a lot and yet relatively, doesn't ask for a _great deal_ in return.
> 
> View attachment 98654


Is that Playa Yerbabuena?


----------



## Andaluz

Alcalaina said:


> Is that Playa Yerbabuena?


I thought I'd made it difficult with that particular angle but you obviously know the coastline well !


----------



## Andaluz

Alcalaina said:


> Aren't we lucky to end up in such a beautiful part of Spain.


----------



## Lealee

Lealee here hi!! I’m British my husband is American. We moved to Spain in 2018. Love the Spanish lifestyle not so in love with the mountain on paperwork even the simplest of tasks required but all said and done after years of bouncing between the uk and the USA we have found “home”


----------



## Alcalaina

Lealee said:


> Lealee here hi!! I’m British my husband is American. We moved to Spain in 2018. Love the Spanish lifestyle not so in love with the mountain on paperwork even the simplest of tasks required but all said and done after years of bouncing between the uk and the USA we have found “home”


Glad to hear that you feel at home now, and look forward to hearing more about your mountain!


----------



## nb888

Hi all, we (my and my GF) are hoping to move to Spain in the next 7-8 years to run a Finca somewhere isolated and continue my home based employment, all in the uncertainty of Brexit. Phew! Will hopefully be posting here over the next few years as the dream stays alive or fades depending on how things progress with our lives and how easy it is likely to turn out to be for 2 expats to go and live in Spain.


----------



## GerryJ

Alcalaina said:


> Hope it all goes well for you!


Hi again Alcalaina

Just an update to say that the move went smoothly (and to apologise for not doing so sooner), and I'm now settled. Application for Residencia went in at the last possible moment (Dec 31st), as it was delayed waiting for a Pension Statement from the UK. Rules being rules, they insisted it had to be sent by snail mail. It still hadn't arrived a few weeks before Xmas and I was beginning to sweat, but I finally persuaded them to fax it. I'm told my actual trip to Valencia for TIE might take months, but I'm in the system and it's all good now


----------



## RickES

Hi! I'm Rick, planning on moving with my husband from California to Sitges in 2023. We've visited Spain a few times and fell in love, as many do. We are trying to learn as much as possible about the visa process, cost of living, the expat/immigrant community, and daily life in Sitges as we can. We want to be as prepared and informed as possible.


----------



## jasun

hola

just moved to Galicia in time to get residency before Brexit kicks in

currently looking to buy a rural house in the Chantada area & in the meantime to rent for a couple of months so I can take my time; most internet sites have rentals at ridiculously high prices, if anyone has any good alternatives, let me know!

thanks, and glad to be here


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jasun said:


> hola
> 
> just moved to Galicia in time to get residency before Brexit kicks in
> 
> currently looking to buy a rural house in the Chantada area & in the meantime to rent for a couple of months so I can take my time; most internet sites have rentals at ridiculously high prices, if anyone has any good alternatives, let me know!
> 
> thanks, and glad to be here


Ridiculous prices in that area? They should be pretty cheap. Try milanuncios, idealista, search for "inmobiliaria chantada lugo" or ask at a local bar, bakery, supermarket...


----------



## jasun

yes those are the two best sites & the only ones that have normal prices (ie in the hundreds); but nothing in my area that meets my needs...


----------



## Dave54

Hi my name is Dave moving to Spain in the next 6 weeks any advice would be appreciated. 
Cheers dave


----------



## Alcalaina

Dave54 said:


> Hi my name is Dave moving to Spain in the next 6 weeks any advice would be appreciated.
> Cheers dave


Hi Dave, welcome to the Forum. f you need advice on any specific topic, have a browse through the FAQs or post your query on the main Spain page.


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Dave, welcome to the Forum. f you need advice on any specific topic, have a browse through the FAQs or post your query on the main Spain page.





Dave54 said:


> Hi my name is Dave moving to Spain in the next 6 weeks any advice would be appreciated.
> Cheers dave


In case you've lost the thread you started with your question, @Dave54, it's here









New member


Hi be coming to Spain in the next 6 weeks any advice would be appreciated. Cheers Dave54




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Cosworth

Greetings from Ireland, I just realised I joined this forum nearly 6 years ago and this is my first post. Sorry. I have over the years flicked in and out as moving to Spain was always a dream. Now with retirement on the distant horizon I have decided to start some forward planning. Thank you for a great site, I'm sure I'll be asking for some help along the way but hopefully if all goes to plan I can contribute something useful down the line.


----------



## Barbs P

GerryJ said:


> Hi guys. Moving to Oliva at the end of the month. It's all been a bit of a tsunami, as it started with a visit to a friend at the beginning of Sept. I had planned to move to Spain, though not for a couple of years, but I was offered Voluntary Redundancy on return to the UK and have grabbed it with both hands. A couple of days later, one of the people I met on the visit offered a house on a long rental, and it's been manic sorting my life out getting ready for the move. Pretty much sorted now... but I've had to resort to Kalms to reduce my anxiety levels.
> 
> There's some great advice on the forum, and I thank you for that


Did you get moving over?


----------



## JosephUpshaw

Hey people! I am happy to talk to you all here!


----------



## dannyboy84

Hey everyone I'm Danny - I'm married with no kids. I moved to Seville last year as I wanted to get away from the increasingly cold, woke UK and get some sunshine! Very much interested in meeting like-minded people in Seville when circumstances fully allow - any advice for how a proud Brit and his wife can meet people in Seville?


----------



## Alcalaina

dannyboy84 said:


> Hey everyone I'm Danny - I'm married with no kids. I moved to Seville last year as I wanted to get away from the increasingly cold, woke UK and get some sunshine! Very much interested in meeting like-minded people in Seville when circumstances fully allow - any advice for how a proud Brit and his wife can meet people in Seville?


Hi Danny, welcome to the forum! The best way to meet people is the same as anywhere, go to your local neighbourhood bar and start chatting. Sevillanos are very friendly. Supporting one of the local football teams is a good opener (Sevilla or Betis). 

Though when you say "like-minded people" - do you just mean other proud Brits?


----------



## Chris63

xabiaxica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm Chris, me and my wife Rhian have just sold our house in the UK and are currently starting the ball rolling with retiring to Spain, hopefully in the Andalusia province.
> 
> Obviously since Brexit the paperwork etc is a mine field, we would welcome any tips/advice on anything that you think might be of help or interest to us in this process.
> 
> One of the things that is really concerning us is the fact that we need a Spanish address to even apply for the non lucrative visa, does that mean we are expected to buy the house even before we have been accepted for residency ?.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Chris


----------



## dannyboy84

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Danny, welcome to the forum! The best way to meet people is the same as anywhere, go to your local neighbourhood bar and start chatting. Sevillanos are very friendly. Supporting one of the local football teams is a good opener (Sevilla or Betis).
> 
> Though when you say "like-minded people" - do you just mean other proud Brits?


Many thanks for your reply! I guess your post has made me think - I would love to meet more locals but this has been very hard with COVID and I haven't had the confidence to do so so I've been looking for people who are too much like me. I will do what you suggest and hope to meet some new friends!


----------



## JohnMcClane

Hi there! This is my first post here. I think that it would be more useful if I start sharing my experience before arrived to Spain, and it could be appear that I'm searching for some help😂😂

In fact, it could be true, because my life here it's being hard about talking spanish. My spanish it's so simple, I moved here because my girlfriend is spanish and we usually talk in english. Anyone have some advice?

Cheers!


----------



## wroliveira

JohnMcClane said:


> Hi there! This is my first post here. I think that it would be more useful if I start sharing my experience before arrived to Spain, and it could be appear that I'm searching for some help😂😂
> 
> In fact, it could be true, because my life here it's being hard about talking spanish. My spanish it's so simple, I moved here because my girlfriend is spanish and we usually talk in english. Anyone have some advice?
> 
> Cheers!


Enroll in a course and have your gf speak only spanish with you at least for some hours in the day. It's not too difficult if you don't worry too much about the caveats of the grammar. Bienvenido !


----------



## Sidnos

Hello,

Just thought id introduce myself. James... Hello! 
My better half and I are moving to Spain next September, I'll search the forum rather than ask the same question that's been asked a million times but just thought Id say hello before taking advantage of this resource that many have contributed to.

Im English and my OH is Hungarian. Will look through but wondering whether us being married (Hungary is an EU country) would makes things easier. 

Sadly I dont speak Spanish but she is fluent and works in the Spanish market... Some homework for me methinks!

Looking forward to learning more and will post elsewhere as i expect there wont be too many similar cases to ours and especially post Brexit.

Thanks all!

J


----------



## Miguel_Escobar82

Hi everyone, Miguel here. My husband and I are New Yorkers who are planning to move to Barcelona with our dog in about two years. We went to Spain a couple of years ago and have been thinking about spending a year (or possibly more) there ever since. We're both fairly introverted and so I thought it'd be good to begin chatting with other folks who have moved to Spain to begin making acquaintances and to get advice about the move. I speak Spanish and my husband reads and understands Spanish but we will both use our time there to improve our fluency. 

One question I have is about neighborhood recommendations in Barcelona. We're hoping to find a safe and quieter neighborhood that is welcoming to the LGBTQ+ community. I've been looking at the area of Gracia lately but wanted to check in with others who have moved to Barcelona. Looking forward to being part of this forum. Thank you!


----------



## Miekeandal74

Hello i joined today! I'm Mieke


----------



## Barry Jones

Hi everyone.... this is my first post to the forum.

I am a British Citizen who always had a desire at some point to move and live either in France or Spain. I am married with two "kids" and 2 grandkids. My oldest son is 36 and is from my first marriage back in the 80's and my youngest son is 20 and with my wife of 28 years...

Since marrying my wife, we have driven many tens of thousands of miles all over Europe, down to Gibraltar and right across to Eastern Germany... mainly on holidays but sometimes visiting our German friends we met on honeymoon.

In the past few months, we have formulated a 5 year plan to hopefully move to Spain to retire. Brexit threw a spanner in the works for us initially, until we discovered that as my wife was born in Carrickfergus, she could gain Irish citizenship (as could my youngest son) and we could still move with me being able to by marriage. I have run a successful business for the past 23 years, employing many people, but in recent years have downsized immensely.

We are soon to start Spanish lessons, and are looking for a property with a bit of land, the obligatory pool and a few spare rooms for guests and friends to visit. We have been looking around Alicante and the areas surrounding, and have been surprised at the low cost of property compared to where we live in the UK. We have a large house here which we will be looking to sell to fund the move, and I also have a few rental properties that would give us a good income to live on. My wife can take her pension in 5 years and although I don't have massive pensions, the rental properties were bought to offset that and generate funds every month, with long term tenants of over 8 years in each property.

We have 5 cats that will be coming with us as well as a couple of old classic cars!! I am aware of the current problem with having to take a Spanish driving test, but that's a hurdle we are willing to jump if necessary.... (just as a thought, as an EU & Irish Citizen, but with a UK driving license, would my wife still need to take the test again?)

Next year, we are hoping to travel to look at some areas, stay around where we are looking and get a feel for the places we see.

If anyone would like to pass on any advice on any of the above, it will be very welcome

Thanks

Baz


----------



## scenographyms

Hola a todos!

I am from Australia originally, but now live in Galicia.

I am currently finishing my PhD and writing a book all about scenography - hence my username.

I would love to connect with anyone living in Spain - especially those who are still struggling with the language so that we can strategise together.

I'm not sure what else to add, but I like helping people wherever I can, so I'll look out for questions I can help with, or if you think you have something for me - please ask away.

Cheers,

sms (that's much shorter to type!)


----------



## HieuLe

Hi everyone, I am Hieu from Vietnam. Just came to Madrid 10 months ago!


----------



## pksp

Hello All, I am from India and I will be moving to Madrid in another couple of months... 

Happy to be part of this forum. Thanks for having me and I look forward to the exciting journey ahead


----------



## velascole25

Hi everyone, currently in Valladolid for 1 month as a scouting trip for permanent move. Originally from Venezuela and after almost 20 years in the USA looking for an European destination. Looking for expats in Valladolid willing to meet and exchange your experiences with us!


----------



## Mary_millymom

Hola me llamo Mary
Quiero estudiar en español. I am learning spanish.


----------



## drmelkuhn

Hi I am me, Been living in Spain 12 years, it's not always been easy, but gets better as you learn the language. Now retired and living in Mazarron on the Costa Calida with my Spanish lady. My partner does not speak English so I have had to learn Spanish and believe me you never stop learning . I love Spain, the weather is normally far kinder to my old bones lol.


----------



## Retired to Basque country

Joined today. 
Live in Bizkaia (Vizcaya in Spanish), retired, former agricultural lecturer. Wife Basque, 3 "children", eldest is Ander, lives with us because he has Down's syndrome. Spain looks after "menosvalidos" (handicapped) really well from our experience.
Am the only Brit in the village of 7000 inhabitants. But it doesn't worry me. 
Have cut down on sheep shearing for locals, due to age! But our other son here has taken it up. My jobs list doesn't get any shorter. Currently following an online course in Arabic, to keep the brain from atrophying, though if anything, I reckon it's made it worse!!! 
We're an hour from France which is a bonus. Rainfall not as bad as people might think...about 1200l annually. So nice & green, not like the hot, arid south. One of the few things I miss is the ability to buy Branston Pickle other than online & a special treat would be to read the Sunday newspaper in printed form. Dream on!


----------



## CluelessinCA20

Oh goodness! I just realized we forgot to post something about ourselves when we join this forum 9 month ago!

My partner and I originally met in the East coast but now live in CA.

We love traveling but we are always drawn to Spain as it has one of the best foods, weather, and people on the planet!

My partner has already retired and I am looking forward to join the club by mid-2022. Yay (Next year)!!!

We shall be applying for the Non-lucrative visa around mid-March and probably will need lots of help from all the experienced expats in this great forum!


----------



## Overandout

attardpf said:


> Joined today.
> Live in Bizkaia (Vizcaya in Spanish), retired, former agricultural lecturer. Wife Basque, 3 "children", eldest is Ander, lives with us because he has Down's syndrome. Spain looks after "menosvalidos" (handicapped) really well from our experience.
> Am the only Brit in the village of 7000 inhabitants. But it doesn't worry me.
> Have cut down on sheep shearing for locals, due to age! But our other son here has taken it up. My jobs list doesn't get any shorter. Currently following an online course in Arabic, to keep the brain from atrophying, though if anything, I reckon it's made it worse!!!
> We're an hour from France which is a bonus. Rainfall not as bad as people might think...about 1200l annually. So nice & green, not like the hot, arid south. One of the few things I miss is the ability to buy Branston Pickle other than online & a special treat would be to read the Sunday newspaper in printed form. Dream on!


Please don't take this the wrong way, but the correct word is "minusválido", menosvalido doesn't sound so good in Spanish.
I'm quite jealous of your location I have to say, I know the area since I work for a Basque company and visit regularly, that said, here in Madrid I can walk into Carrefour and buy a jar of Branstons! Give me a shout if you get desperate and I'll bring you a jar on one of my work trips!


----------



## manuka

Hi All, I have been a member on expat forum for some years....expected to settle in France, but coincidence and fate has meant we came to Spain. I am retired teacher, my husband is an electronics engineer.... been here in Alicante/Valencia (nr Pego), for 3 weeks now. We're renting a house. Really enjoying the change and the peace after a month rushing around every minute- we were on countdown to selling/ emptying our house in Uk. Spent the 2 nights after leaving house in travel lodge Portsmouth before the ferry to Santander: so much traffic!.. really surprised me, never waited so long to get on a ferry- 2 hours. phew.. ferry, nice; then 14 hour drive in our camper to Pego, arriving nr Pego 2am with an address that didn't work on sat nav.....helpful police told us to follow them and they led us to the correct street. 
Relieved to be here; happy to be here. after some big sleeps, have got a lawyer, a bank account. Re ...Weather: it has RAINed- was gorgeous the first week, then, the low clouds came and hid the mountains; trees are green and budding....phew😊


----------



## Roland_O

manuka said:


> Hi All, I have been a member on expat forum for some years....expected to settle in France, but coincidence and fate has meant we came to Spain. I am retired teacher, my husband is an electronics engineer.... been here in Alicante/Valencia (nr Pego), for 3 weeks now. We're renting a house. Really enjoying the change and the peace after a month rushing around every minute- we were on countdown to selling/ emptying our house in Uk. Spent the 2 nights after leaving house in travel lodge Portsmouth before the ferry to Santander: so much traffic!.. really surprised me, never waited so long to get on a ferry- 2 hours. phew.. ferry, nice; then 14 hour drive in our camper to Pego, arriving nr Pego 2am with an address that didn't work on sat nav.....helpful police told us to follow them and they led us to the correct street.
> Relieved to be here; happy to be here. after some big sleeps, have got a lawyer, a bank account. Re ...Weather: it has RAINed- was gorgeous the first week, then, the low clouds came and hid the mountains; trees are green and budding....phew


Hi,

Nice part of the world. Beautiful mountains. 

Don’t worry, the rain is pretty unusual.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manuka

Roland_O said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice part of the world. Beautiful mountains.
> 
> Don’t worry, the rain is pretty unusual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Like being on another planet...we are in the clouds here


----------



## jjk

Hello to everyone, 

I have been reading a lot on this website for the past years and it is about time to "speak out". 

I am a Dutch citizen married to a Malaysian and about 7 years to go until retirement. We are seriously looking to move to Spain when that moment comes and might even buy an apartment in the coming 1-2 years. We just came back from an "orientation" week travelling from Alicante to Murcia, Torrevieja, Mazarron and Aguilas where my sister just bought an apartment. We absolutely loved it. The surrounding, the food, the people, etc. In August we plan a similar trip for 2 weeks starting in Valencia and driving towards Malaga. Until then I will be doing a lot of searching for a suitable apartment. Not easy, since we have a lot on our wish list, but not the budget to get it all. Currently we are considering an apartment on a golf club with unrestricted views, preferably sea view, but with a budget up to €150'000 I think it is a question of being lucky. Last week we visited the golf clubs Hacienda Riquelme and Hacienda del Alamo. The first one did not attract us so much, but Alamo looks great. If we decide to purchase while I am still working we need to have a secure rental income. Maybe some of you have a suggestion on other golf club properties we should consider. Preferably with a decent number of facilities, such as restaurants, a bar to meet people, a small supermarket, fitness. Guess you know what I mean. Looking forward to all your comments.

Regards,

Jan.


----------



## Elyles

jjk said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I have been reading a lot on this website for the past years and it is about time to "speak out".
> 
> I am a Dutch citizen married to a Malaysian and about 7 years to go until retirement. We are seriously looking to move to Spain when that moment comes and might even buy an apartment in the coming 1-2 years. We just came back from an "orientation" week travelling from Alicante to Murcia, Torrevieja, Mazarron and Aguilas where my sister just bought an apartment. We absolutely loved it. The surrounding, the food, the people, etc. In August we plan a similar trip for 2 weeks starting in Valencia and driving towards Malaga. Until then I will be doing a lot of searching for a suitable apartment. Not easy, since we have a lot on our wish list, but not the budget to get it all. Currently we are considering an apartment on a golf club with unrestricted views, preferably sea view, but with a budget up to €150'000 I think it is a question of being lucky. Last week we visited the golf clubs Hacienda Riquelme and Hacienda del Alamo. The first one did not attract us so much, but Alamo looks great. If we decide to purchase while I am still working we need to have a secure rental income. Maybe some of you have a suggestion on other golf club properties we should consider. Preferably with a decent number of facilities, such as restaurants, a bar to meet people, a small supermarket, fitness. Guess you know what I mean. Looking forward to all your comments.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jan.


Golf club property varies in price all over the country. There is a ton of it near Malaga, becoming very affordable near Estepona.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjk

Elyles said:


> Golf club property varies in price all over the country. There is a ton of it near Malaga, becoming very affordable near Estepona.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately Malaga is out of the picture for us. There are only flights from Switzerland over a period of 2 months per year. To benefit from a decent reachability we are more looking at options not too far from Alicante.


----------



## azphilosopher

Hi all. I'm Art a new expat from the United States, retiring to a home I bought near Tibi in the Ubanization Terol area. At the time of writing this I'm 68 years old. I retired as a computer programmer but was working part time online until my residency was approved. I'm quite the handyman and this villa I purchased will have lots of projects to keep me busy. Also a musician, play keyboards, guitar, and sing and write songs. My Spanish is minimal but I'm working on that diligently. I would love to meet people of all cultures especially other musicians. My house will be filled with family from home and visitors throughout the year especially my best friends from the UK who introduced me to the area. Please feel free to say hi if you're in the vicinity.


----------



## soulfulcorazon73

Hey all,
I've recently joined the forum . I'm in the UK, looking to move to spain in the next few years and here to learn! Any advice, pointers, insight is most welcome 🙏
I've been learning Spanish for a while and determined to become fluent...eventually!


----------



## loganath74

Hello everyone, We are a young family( i have 2 sons aged 6+8) looking to relocate to valencia from the UK. My wife and her family are from Valencia . I noticed this housing development that is close to the American school of Valencia. If anyone is living in the Los Monasterios area or if you know of someone who lives in monasterios who can introduce me i would be grateful ? thank you


----------



## Aina Mogstad

Hi all,
I just joined this forum as my family will be living more and more in Tres Cantos, Madrid (North) over the next years. I am Norwegian, my partner is from Madrid and we have a small baby boy who is now 6 months. We already have a flat in Tres Cantos and my partner's family lives in the area. We are doing the first long stay starting mid July this year.

I love being active with badminton, hiking, running, climbing and other outdoor activities. I also enjoy conserts, gardning, street food, and cooking. I would love to meet more people in the area of all cultures and interests but especially others enjoying the outdoors. Searching the web I struggle to find any type of hiking groups or other activities besides the commercial standard gyms............If anyone is living in the area and have suggestions on how to find activities or recommendations it would great if you dropped me a line.

Enjoy your day 
Best, Aina


----------



## Ferryden

Hi guys,

Just joined, so wanted to say a brief hello yesterday... but posted this in the general introductions..ooops!  

I live in the UK but am in the process of selling up, then intend moving to Mallorca to spend more time in the apartment that we have rented there for many years, but have not made best use of because of our busy work and family lives.

My wife and I just love the simple life... picnics by the beach, long morning walks, discovering new places and having the time together we've always craved. It's our turn now!

Retired last year and thought that I’d have plenty of time to plan things, but suddenly it’s like juggling too many balls..

Look forward to talking ..and listening!
🤗


----------



## Tanya Harron

Hi, my husband and I are about to do the same so hello from us.


----------



## ShelleyN

Just got the keys to my second home here in Southern Spain yesterday. Planning to travel back and forth to the UK for the next few years.

Hoping to read about other peoples stories and get some little nuggets of wisdom!


----------



## Astur

Hi, all! 

My name is Adrian and my wife and I are planning to move our family of 4 to Oviedo (as soon as the visa clears). We are from Seattle, WA. I'd love to talk to anyone in Asturias with young children who might be able to give us some boots on the ground insight on which international school to choose. Other than that, I am just so excited about the move! Please reach out, I love meeting new people (particularly readers).


----------



## tidajakajanneh

Alcalaina said:


> Hi all, I'm known on here as Alcalaina because I live in a little town called Alcalá. My OH and I took early retirement in 2008 and moved to Spain so that we could have a relaxed and healthy lifestyle in a beautiful environment. So far so good ...
> 
> We don´t have any kids (hence we could afford to retire early ) but we have an elderly cat who came over from England with us, and has adapted well to to a life of lounging around doing nothing (as have I).
> 
> I spend my time painting, reading, cooking, exploring the area, writing my blog, and wasting time on the internet. There are very few English-speakers where we live; I learnt Spanish before we moved here and spend a fair amount of time keeping it up to scratch. I read Spanish newspapers and watch Spanish TV, which helps a lot. I also do translations of local history articles into English.
> 
> I like coming on this forum because you meet people with many different opinions, and there is nothing I enjoy more than a good "discussion"!


Beautiful


----------



## tidajakajanneh

I am a qualified early childhood development teacher for some time now I did my certificate course at the Gambia college school of education but am looking forward to do my bachelor's in the same program.


----------



## tidajakajanneh

I love teaching young children and also helping them give me joy.


----------



## Del1976

Winston2012 said:


> *Hola* Hi We are Mark and Ellen, we move to the Martos area next month we have bought a nice town house which is lake side. I am coming across by Ferry with my little Perro jack russel, portsmouth to bilbao Ellen is flying over with our two bengal cats two days later. We are in to Walking ( looking for a local walking / hiking group) kayaking, mountain biking Camping and generally enjoying the great out doors we plan to tour from our new location. We have limited Spanish between us but very willing to learn. We have taken early retirement I know it is a bit late in the day but I am bringing over a vw t5 camper van which I intend to sell back in the uk Around April time. I will drive back to the uk and then purchase a new van from somewhere in Europe due to the make and model there is very limited supply in Spain. I will then have to pay import tax on that I believe, all advice is very welcome. Also I am bringing over my motor bike, what is the best way to register it, its a 16 plate 1000cc sports bike or would it be better to trade it against another bike here and bring that across or trade it in over there. As I said its a bit late in the day now as I was concentrating on all the other stuff, all of a sudden the moving date has snuck up on us. We are looking forward to our new adventure.


 Hi are you still living in Martos what do you think of it I’ve seen a property I’m interested in but unsure of the area as I’ve heard parts are not safe to live the house is in Calle santa Lucia Baja would you know the area thanks


----------



## Megz68

Hi my name is Megs,
I’ve come to a point in my life when I’m seriously looking to move permanently to Spain! It’s now time for a new adventure looking forward to talking to you


----------



## HappyTravelerRick

xabiaxica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to......


Hello, my name is Richard Svalesen and my wife and i are falling in love with Spain. Last April, 2022 we visited Andalusia for 16days and were fascinated by the culture, food and people. We are returning next Spring and renting in Nerja for at least a month. I hope to make a decision about becoming a resident of Spain after our stay. We are glad to be on board.


----------



## JoseG

Hola, I´m Jose G, a 59yo guy from Chamartin, Madrid,
maybe i can help someone a little about something, who knows?
Greetins everyone.


----------



## SunnySteve

Hi I'm Steve currently in the UK but looking to move to Spain but I have no idea at all what to do to achieve my dream. I have been looking at these forums but I'm just as lost so I might start asking some questions.


----------



## Jeanieand steve

xabiaxica said:


> WELCOME TO SPAIN!!!


Hello everyone, my name is Jean and my partner (Steve) are looking to move to Spain next year.
We are looking to hopefully rent a small cafe hopefully in the Mar Menor area.
We are currently saving as much money as possible to make our move more comfortable.
We will be looking to rent a 2 bed house or apartment which will allow our cats.

I would be very grateful for any input and advice from you all guys which would assist us with the move.

Many Thanks


----------



## sun tan bueno

Hi, my name is sun tan bueno and I've recently moved to the Costa Tropical. So far, things are indeed quite good on the sun tan front! Look forward to chatting and finding out useful info here.


----------



## cara11115

Hi Everyone, I'm Cara and traveling to Arriate, Spain Dec 9, 2022 to Jan 8, 2023 from Florida and want to immerse myself into every aspect of Arriate and Ronda, take Spanish lessons, meet as many people as I can and share a holiday in a home. I am housesitting 4 cats and hope to one day live in Spain. I love hiking, walking, yoga, markets, and nature. Let me know if you are interested in joining me on this journey.


----------



## misschievouschai

Hello all,

Moved to Galicia from the Netherlands two months ago with my elderly mum, not a spring chicken myself either... We bought our house in the As Nogais region. I have lived in te Balearan Islands for a short while many years ago and I have missed Spain and my expat community ever since.
We will attempt to become as selfsufficient as possible. That is, if we find transport for our stuff!! 
My trusted plump Hymer oldtimer doesnt fit the tiny steep road leading to my door. Car hunting is horrible here, and so is trying to find someone with a van to move our belongings from Becerrea to our place! 
We have been pulled out of mud by our new neighbor, pushed unto a road by a 86 old etc. Its time to get stuff together and start living...... 
I'm doing all kinds of things, Alternative therapies, Reiki, Hypnosis etc, art, Junk Journal making. I have interest in Natural Horsemanship, Music, dancing, Argentine Tango, food, drink etc.
If you live in my neck of the woods and would like to meet, let me know! 

Myrrh


----------



## txikimiki

Ok, just joined the forum. I am German/US, my wife is from Spain, and we have 2 children, one in the US, the other in Berlin. We are planning to retire to Spain (San Sebastian), and we have sooooo many questions. Hoping to find some help here. We live in Colorado now, and the ski season is in full swing ...


----------

